# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Το Netflix διαθέσιμο παγκοσμίως - και στην Ελλάδα

## euri

Κατά τη διάρκεια της εισαγωγικής του ομιλίας στα πλαίσια της έκθεσης CES 2016 στο Las Vegas, ο συνιδρυτής και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της εταιρείας Reed Hastings ανακοίνωσε ότι οι υπηρεσίες τηλεοπτικού περιεχομένου του Netflix είναι διαθέσιμες από σήμερα σε επιπλέον 130 χώρες παγκοσμίως._


“Today, I am delighted to announce that while we have been here on stage at CES, we switched Netflix in Azerbaijan, in Vietnam, in India, in Nigeria, in Poland, in Russia, in Saudi Arabia, in Singapore, in South Korea, in Turkey, in Indonesia, and in 130 new countries”_ ανέφερε μεταξύ άλλων ο Hastings.
Ο κατάλογος με τις χώρες όπου η υπηρεσία είναι διαθέσιμη μπορεί να βρεθεί εδώ, αν και από ό,τι φαίνεται δεν είναι ακόμη πλήρως ενημερωμένος, καθώς χώρες που αναφέρθηκαν στην ανακοίνωση, όπως η Ινδία, δεν περιλαμβάνονται.

Edit: [ Ο κατάλογος στη σελίδα της Netflix ενημερώθηκε και πλέον αντικατοπτρίζει τη διαθεσιμότητα σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. ]

*Η Ελλάδα είναι ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις 130 χώρες, όπως φαίνεται στο ακόλουθο tweet από τον επίσημο λογαριασμό της Netflix:*



Σε δοκιμή που έγινε μέσω ελληνικού ISP, το URL http://www.netflix.com ανακατευθύνει στο https://www.netflix.com/gr και οδηγεί στην αρχική σελίδα της ελληνικής υπηρεσίας.  Δοκιμή σύνδεσης σε υπάρχοντα λογαριασμό ήταν επιτυχής.  Σε μια πρώτη γρήγορη αναζήτηση δε φαίνεται να υπάρχουν ακόμη ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι.

Οι τιμές των συνδρομών ξεκινούν από 7,99 ευρώ το μήνα και διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:



Για όσους θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν την υπηρεσία, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα δωρεάν δοκιμής για ένα μήνα.  Υπόψη ότι πρέπει να γίνει κανονική εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία και να δοθούν στοιχεία χρέωσης.  _Θα πρέπει πριν το τέλος του πρώτου μήνα να γίνει διακοπή της συνδρομής, έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρξει χρέωση._

_Σχετικά:_
Δελτίο τύπου

*adslgr.com*

----------


## nikosmelt

Επιτέλους!!! Άντε ξεκινάει καλά η χρονιά! Θα κλείσουν σπίτια μου φαίνεται...

----------


## johnthegeeks

Δε μου δέχεται τη χρεωστική master card... Ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους αυτό;

----------


## euri

> Δε μου δέχεται τη χρεωστική master card... Ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους αυτό;


Μήπως επειδή είναι χρεωστική και όχι πιστωτική;

----------


## tzelen

Έκανα signup νωρίτερα (με paypal). Εννοείται με ελληνική ip, χωρίς μαιμουδιες, proxies, κτλ.

Μέσω τηλεόρασης πάντως δεν βρήκα κάποιο σχετικό app (σε LG smart tv).

----------


## johnthegeeks

> Μήπως επειδή είναι χρεωστική και όχι πιστωτική;


ίσως να ευθύνεται αυτό, αλλά απ' ότι θυμάμαι παλαιότερα, το αμερικάνικο, δεχόταν και χρεωστική

----------


## anonymos1982

Αυτά είναι από πολύ καλά έως εξαιρετικά νέα. Όσοι καταλαβαίνουν καλά Αγγλικά έχουν πρόσβαση σε μια τεράστια νόμιμη βάση ταινιών, σειρών, ντοκιμαντέρ κλπ αν και εντάξει δεν τα έχει όλα και μερικοί ίσως απογοητευτούν όταν δουν ότι αγαπημένες τους σειρές είναι αλλού.
Εγώ το βλέπω σαν μια ευκαιρία να βελτιώσω και τα αγγλικά μου αφού υπότιτλοι στα περισσότερα δεν νομίζω να υπάρξουν, μόνο να μπορούμε να δούμε άνετα με τις συνδέσεις που έχουμε.

----------


## tzelen

Αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι τουλάχιστον είναι διαθέσιμοι. Σίγουρα, για κάποιον που δεν τον βοηθάνε τα αγγλικά του θα είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## euri

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως σύντομα θα προστεθούν και ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι.  Διαφορετικά το δυνητικό κοινό θα είναι πολύ μικρό.

----------


## panoc

Επειδη δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου, η υπηρεσια ειναι play on demand ? δηλαδη διαλεγω κατι και το βλεπω ή ειναι σαν το nova ενα πραγμα ; Μπορω να δω πχ ενα ντοκυμαντερ οσες φορες θελω οτι ωρα θελω ; Επισης υποτιτλοι εστω και αγγλικοι υπαρχουν παντου ;

----------


## Veldrin

Υπέροχα, μόλις δοκίμασα να μπώ απευθείας, χωρίς VPN και δουλεύει. 

Την υπηρεσία τη χρησιμοποιώ και την πληρώνω από Αγγλία, στις γιορτές τη δουλεύω από Ελλάδα όπου ήρθα..

EDIT: Έλα όμως που αρκετές σειρές τις οποίες παρακολουθώ δεν είναι διαθέσιμες για το Ελληνικό κοινό. Homeland-The Walking Dead-Orange is the new black.

Ώρα για VPN πάλι. Πετσοκομμένο netflix το Ελλάντα.

----------


## tzelen

> Επειδη δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου, η υπηρεσια ειναι play on demand ? δηλαδη διαλεγω κατι και το βλεπω ή ειναι σαν το nova ενα πραγμα ; Μπορω να δω πχ ενα ντοκυμαντερ οσες φορες θελω οτι ωρα θελω ; Επισης υποτιτλοι εστω και αγγλικοι υπαρχουν παντου ;


Διαλέγεις-βλέπεις on the spot. Απ'όσο έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον, αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι υπάρχουν σε ότι σειρές/ταινίες/ντοκυμανταίρ έχω κάνει browse

----------


## anonymos1982

> Αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι τουλάχιστον είναι διαθέσιμοι. Σίγουρα, για κάποιον που δεν τον βοηθάνε τα αγγλικά του θα είναι πρόβλημα.


Έχει όλο το περιεχόμενο τους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους άραγε; Βοηθάνε πολύ σε όσους απλώς δεν έχουν άνεση αλλά καταλαβαίνουν αγγλικά.

Πάντως μικρό ή μεγάλο το κοινό μικρή σημασία έχει, σημασία έχει ότι όσοι θέλουν θα έχουν πρόσβαση νόμιμα και χωρίς κόλπα. 
Για να υπάρξουν ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να δουν ότι υπάρχουν συνδρομητές αλλά και πάλι φαντάζομαι είναι αμφίβολο το ποσοστό του περιεχομένου που θα υποτιτλιστεί.

----------


## euri

> Επειδη δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου, η υπηρεσια ειναι play on demand ? δηλαδη διαλεγω κατι και το βλεπω ή ειναι σαν το nova ενα πραγμα ; Μπορω να δω πχ ενα ντοκυμαντερ οσες φορες θελω οτι ωρα θελω ; Επισης υποτιτλοι εστω και αγγλικοι υπαρχουν παντου ;



Ναι, είναι on-demand, δηλαδή όποτε θέλεις, όσες φορές θέλεις.
Όσον αφορά τους αγγλικούς υποτίτλους, ε, δεν είναι εύκολο να δεις όλη τη βιβλιοθήκη  :Biggrin: .  _Υποθέτω_ ότι όλο το περιεχόμενο θα έχει τουλάχιστον τους αγγλικούς υποτίτλους.

----------


## anonymos1982

Και τώρα τι προτάσεις για media players οικονομικούς και με απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία υπάρχουν να μην χρειάζεται να συνδέουμε τον φορητό στην οθόνη;

----------


## tsigarid

Επιτέλους. Νοικιάζει και DVD, ή είναι μόνο για streaming;

----------


## euri

> Επιτέλους. Νοικιάζει και DVD, ή είναι μόνο για streaming;


Μόνο streaming.  Νομίζω ότι η ενοικίαση DVD/BluRay είναι μόνο για τις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## Veldrin

Κανονισμένα μια χαρά τα έχουν. Καρτέλ συνδρομητικών. Κόψανε αρκετές σειρές της Nova-OTE TV από το πακέτο, το οποίο προσφέρουν στην ίδια τιμή και όλα καλά.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Κανονισμένα μια χαρά τα έχουν. Καρτέλ συνδρομητικών. Κόψανε αρκετές σειρές της Nova-OTE TV από το πακέτο, το οποίο προσφέρουν στην ίδια τιμή και όλα καλά.


Φαντάζομαι δεν μπορούσε να γίνει διαφορετικά αφού θα είχαν αγοράσει τα δικαιώματά τους τα συνδρομητικά και το ίδιο θα γίνεται και σε άλλες χώρες.
Ποιες σειρές είναι αλήθεια αυτές;

----------


## Veldrin

Ενδεικτικά γράφω στην πρώτη σελίδα. Blockbuster σειρές.

Εκτός Ελλάδας δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Το να συμβεί εδώ, με την ίδια τιμή είναι ολίγον μη έντιμο (sic).

----------


## sto_psito

Μετά το πέρας δοκιμών, it's actually pretty nice ! Δοκίμασα σε pc και απο το android app σε chromecast, πολύ γρήγορο, καθόλου buffering εκτός από 2-3 secs πριν αρχίσει η ταινία, προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι και δυστυχώς το περιεχόμενο είναι, θεωρώ, φτωχό. Εντάξει είναι θέμα δικαιωμάτων κ ελπίζω να διευθετηθεί σύντομα. Πιστεύω οτι αξίζει τη συνδρομή που ζητάει πάντως

----------


## spyridop

*Internet Connection Speed Recommendations
*
https://help.netflix.com/en/node/306

----------


## Verde

Υπάρχει κάπου λίστα των διαθεσίμων προγραμμάτων σειρών κλπ??

πάντως αν δεν βάλουν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους δεν βρισκω κανένα λόγο να πληρώσεις οταν μπορείς να βρεις το ίδιο προϊόν τζαμπα και με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.
Στην τελική με προσβάλει και με υπονομεύει σαν καταναλωτή να μην υποστηρίζει τη γλώσσα μου και να μου ζητάει και λεφτά!
Τι σόι υποστήριξη για την Ελλαδα (όπως και για καθε μια απο τις 130 χώρες) ειναι αυτη που την ανακοινώνουν κιολας????

Υγ προςωπικα Αγγλικά ξερω και πολυ καλα μαλιστα.

----------


## Gordito

> Υπάρχει κάπου λίστα των διαθεσίμων προγραμμάτων σειρών κλπ??
> 
> πάντως αν δεν βάλουν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους δεν βρισκω κανένα λόγο να πληρώσεις οταν μπορείς να βρεις το ίδιο προϊόν τζαμπα και με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.
> Στην τελική με προσβάλει και με υπονομεύει σαν καταναλωτή να μην υποστηρίζει τη γλώσσα μου και να μου ζητάει και λεφτά!
> Τι σόι υποστήριξη για την Ελλαδα (όπως και για καθε μια απο τις 130 χώρες) ειναι αυτη που την ανακοινώνουν κιολας????
> 
> Υγ προςωπικα Αγγλικά ξερω και πολυ καλα μαλιστα.


Λογικη Ελληνα του καφενειου.

----------


## rexdimos

εκανα εγραφη ολα καλα απλα ομως στην smart tv πως παει?πρεπει να κατεβασω καποιο app?

----------


## nikosmelt

Πολύ μεγάλο πετσόκομμα σε σειρές... Το ζήτημα των υποτίτλων δεν με ενοχλεί, αν και θεωρώ αδιανόητο να περιμένουν να πιάσουν συνδρομητές χωρίς ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, αλλά λείπουν πραγματικά πολλές σειρές, κάτι το οποίο καθιστά για εμένα άχρηστη, ΑΝ βεβαίως παραμείνει έτσι, την υπηρεσία.. Ελπίζω πραγματικά πως σύντομα όλα θα στρώσουν.

----------


## PopManiac

> εκανα εγραφη ολα καλα απλα ομως στην smart tv πως παει?πρεπει να κατεβασω καποιο app?


Κανονικά σε Smart Tv θα πρέπει να έχει διαθέσιμο app: Samsung και Sony έχει σίγουρα, ενώ αν έχετε PS3 επίσης υπάρχει app και από εκεί  :Wink: 




> Πολύ μεγάλο πετσόκομμα σε σειρές... Το ζήτημα των υποτίτλων δεν με ενοχλεί, αν και θεωρώ αδιανόητο να περιμένουν να πιάσουν συνδρομητές χωρίς ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, αλλά λείπουν πραγματικά πολλές σειρές, κάτι το οποίο καθιστά για εμένα άχρηστη, ΑΝ βεβαίως παραμείνει έτσι, την υπηρεσία.. Ελπίζω πραγματικά πως σύντομα όλα θα στρώσουν.


Είναι νωρίς ακόμα αλλά έχουμε κάπου καμία λίστα σειρών που είναι διαθέσιμες στην Ελλάδα;

Και στο Βέλγιο είναι πετσοκομμένο και γι'αυτό είμαι με smartdns στο Netflix USA αλλά από την άλλη οι Βέλγοι έχουν σειρές εδώ που δεν τις έχει το Netflix USA, πχ Better Call Saul

----------


## Verde

> Λογικη Ελληνα του καφενειου.


Εγω είπα την γνώμη μου δεν έβρισα κανέναν ουτε πούλησα πνεύμα μεγάλε παντογνώστη!

----------


## cca

Καλά νέα στην θεωρία, αλλά δυστυχώς με πετσόκομα στο περιεχόμενο απο την μια και έλλειψη υποτίτλων από την άλλη δε θα έχει καμία τύχη στην ελληνική αγορά. Εγώ μπορεί να ξέρω αγγλικά όπως και πολλά άλλα μέλη αυτού εδώ του forum αλλά η πλειοψηφία του πληθυσμού δεν... Όσο για το θέμα των δικαιωμάτων, ο καταναλωτής δεν ενδιαφέρεται, θέλει αυτό που θέλει. Δε του δίνεις, θα το βρει αλλού, συνήθως από τον "θείο¨.

Προσωπικά, για την ώρα προσπερνάω αδιάφορα.

----------


## goku

> Δε μου δέχεται τη χρεωστική master card... Ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους αυτό;


Μόλις έκανα εγγραφή με χρεωστική Mastercard Πειραιώς. Δεν έχω σκοπώ να κρατήσω την υπηρεσία, απλώς θα μείνω στο trial και θα ακυρώσω 1-2 μέρες πριν. Πάντως βλέπω ότι κάποιες ταινίες και σειρές δεν τις έχει. Φυσικά για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους ούτε λόγος.

----------


## algedan

> Λογικη Ελληνα του καφενειου.


 τι εννοείς " λογική Έλληνα του καφενείου";  το αυτονόητο δικαίωμα να ζητάς κάτι στην μητρική σου γλώσσα; για να καταλαβαίνεις και να σέβεσαι τον εαυτό σου;  Είδες τι ωραία που μεταγλωττίζουν Γερμανοί, Ρώσοι, Τούρκοι κ.α. σειρές στην γλώσσα τους ; πολλοί καταλαβαίνουν (όπως εδώ) Αγγλικά, αλλά αυτοί έχουν αυτοσεβασμό και πίστεψε με δεν είναι καθόλου γραφικοί. Θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι πρέπει να βάλουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## johnthegeeks

> Μόλις έκανα εγγραφή με χρεωστική Mastercard Πειραιώς. Δεν έχω σκοπώ να κρατήσω την υπηρεσία, απλώς θα μείνω στο trial και θα ακυρώσω 1-2 μέρες πριν. Πάντως βλέπω ότι κάποιες ταινίες και σειρές δεν τις έχει. Φυσικά για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους ούτε λόγος.


Η δική μου είναι της Εθνικής, και εξακολουθεί να μη γίνεται δεκτή. Εν τω μεταξύ δοκίμασα μια αγορά στο itunes store και δούλεψε κανονικά!

----------


## intech

Πολύ φτωχό περιεχόμενο, αλλα η συνέχεια θα δείξει.

----------


## john dubi

Το δοκιμασα με ps3 απο Ζυριχη. Χρεωστικη visa δεν εγινε δεκτη. Δοκιμασα με πιστωτικη και ολα οκ. 

Σε πολλες σειρες που τσεκαρα εβγαζε μονο τα παλια seasons. Ειναι φυσιολογικο?

Τεσπα. Το ξηλωσα και εμεινα στο kodi.

----------


## nnn

:Clap: 
at last γίναμε Ευρώπη  :Razz: 

Θα δοκιμαστεί σύντομα.

----------


## PopManiac

> τι εννοείς " λογική Έλληνα του καφενείου";  το αυτονόητο δικαίωμα να ζητάς κάτι στην μητρική σου γλώσσα; για να καταλαβαίνεις και να σέβεσαι τον εαυτό σου;  Είδες τι ωραία που μεταγλωττίζουν Γερμανοί, Ρώσοι, Τούρκοι κ.α. σειρές στην γλώσσα τους ; πολλοί καταλαβαίνουν (όπως εδώ) Αγγλικά, αλλά αυτοί έχουν αυτοσεβασμό και πίστεψε με δεν είναι καθόλου γραφικοί. Θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι πρέπει να βάλουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.


Η εγγραφή δεν είναι υποχρεωτική.

Από την άλλη, διακρίνω μια κλασική ελληνική συνήθεια να τα θέλουμε όλα τώρα αμέσως και έτσι όπως τα θέλουμε. Προφανώς η Netflix πάει να "σκοράρει" σε όσο το δυνατό περισσότερες χώρες και προφανώς το περιεχόμενο θα είναι κάπως ελλειμματικό προς το παρόν.

----------


## xmperop1

Ο καιρός θα δείξει......

----------


## nnn

Έλα να καούμε με Daredevil S2 στις 25 Μαρτίου  :Cool:

----------


## aroutis

Το netflix δεν ασχολείται με μεταγλωτίσεις, όσοι το περιμένετε , σε άλλα μαγαζιά...
Υπότιτλους μπορεί ίσως να βάλει, ίσως και όχι.

Το ότι έβαλε τη χώρα στον χάρτη της μόνο καλό ειναι. Από κει και πέρα, ελπίζω να μεγαλώσει η γκάμα του (θεωρώ ότι ο PoP έχει δίκιο, υπομονή), προς το παρόν προφανώς μια χαρά ειναι το VPN, γιατί απλά παρακολουθώ πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν στο /gr... 

Είδομεν, πάντως πολύ ευχάριστη είδηση.

----------


## intech

Γούστα ειναι αυτά, Daredevil S2   :ROFL:

----------


## akisgr

υπότιτλους πιθανόν πρέπει να δούμε σύντομα... αλλιώς ποιος ο λόγος?

----------


## SPIROS1979

καλησπερα , τις σειρες και αλλα μπορεις να τις δει σε desktop γιατι λει οτι σε Laptop , smartphone , tablet λειτουργει ;

----------


## PopManiac

> καλησπερα , τις σειρες και αλλα μπορεις να τις δει σε desktop γιατι λει οτι σε Laptop , smartphone , tablet λειτουργει ;


Σαφώς και ναι

----------


## SPIROS1979

δηλαδη παιζει σε ολους τους υπολογιστες και σταθερους και λαπτοπ , ευχαριστω .

----------


## HugeG

Έκανα εγγραφή με prepaid mastercard της Πειραιώς και μου την δέχτηκε. 
Ωραίο φαίνεται, αλλά, προσωπικά, αν δεν προστεθούν Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι, θα μου είναι τελείως άχρηστο.

----------


## djuan1988

Μα να μην έχει House of Cards;

Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα αγγλικά, αλλά αν θέλει να μπει δυναμικά στην αγορά πρέπει να τους προσθέσει.

----------


## euri

> Μα να μην έχει House of Cards;


 :Thinking:   Δική του παραγωγή είναι (Netflix Original), γιατί να μην το έχει;

----------


## kavadias

δοκίμασα με paypal, που έχει balance, και με debit alpha & εθνική και έφαγα άκυρο

----------


## WAntilles

> τι εννοείς " λογική Έλληνα του καφενείου";  το αυτονόητο δικαίωμα να ζητάς κάτι στην μητρική σου γλώσσα; για να καταλαβαίνεις και να σέβεσαι τον εαυτό σου;  Είδες τι ωραία που μεταγλωττίζουν Γερμανοί, Ρώσοι, Τούρκοι κ.α. σειρές στην γλώσσα τους ;


Μιλάς για τους κινηματογραφικώς υπανάπτυκτους και απολίτιστους κάφρους, που πετάνε το μισό και παραπάνω perfornance των ηθοποιών, με τις μεταγλωττίσεις;

----------


## djuan1988

> Δική του παραγωγή είναι (Netflix Original), γιατί να μην το έχει;


Και όμως δεν το έχει! 

Λογικά γιατί έχει τα δικαιώματα ο ΟΤΕ στην Ελλάδα. 

Δεν πειράζει (πειράζει βασικά) θα ξεχαστώ με το Narcos...

----------


## Burning Skies

Οι μεταγλωττίσεις δεν ειναι για μενα προβλημα γενικως. Οι υποτιτλοι επισης δεν ειναι για μενα προβλημα αλλα γενικα εχει δικιο οποιος τους απαιτει. Το να μην σου προσφερουν υποτιτλισμενο το περιεχομενο στην γλωσσα σου ενω δηλωνουν οτι υποστηριζουν την χωρα σου επισημα, το θεωρω επιεικως απαραδεκτο. Αλλα ακομη πιο απαραδεκτο για μενα (το πλεον απαραδεκτο ολων) ειναι το να σου παρεχουν σαφως πετσοκομμενο περιεχομενο σε σχεση με τις αλλες χωρες στην ιδια τιμη. Αυτο δεν δικαιολογειται με την καμια. Pass λοιπον μεχρι να σοβαρευτουν (και να βγαλουν ταυτοχρονα και ενα official addon για το kodi  :Razz:  ).

----------


## aiolos.01

Διαθέσιμο μεν, αλλά το θέμα είναι με τι περιεχόμενο. Απο οτι διαβάζω λείπουν πολλά πράγματα. Λογικά είναι θέμα αδειών και σιγά σιγά θα μπούν και τα υπόλοιπα. 
Προσωπικά δε με ενδιαφέρει γιατί δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση αλλά σίγουρα θα βολέψει πολύ κόσμο και θα πιέσει Nova και ΟΤΕ να μειώσουν τις τιμές τους (αν και αυτοί βασίζονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στα αθλητικά). Σίγουρα πάντως είναι μια καλή εξέλιξη στο χώρο.

----------


## Avvocato

Εκανα εγγραφη και ολα ειναι μια χαρα, ομως στο υπνοδωματειο εχω μια LG 32αρα σμαρτ και δεν μπορω να βρω απο το LG store το application για το netflix. ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να το κανω install για να παιξει κι εκει ?

----------


## djuan1988

Το app θα εμφανιστεί λογικά τις επόμενες ημέρες για όλες τις smart tv. Λίγη υπομονή.

Με chromecast πάντως παίζει άψογα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Το ότι πολλοί έλληνες μιλάνε αγγλικά, οφείλεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στην απουσία μεταγλωτίσεων και στην ύπαρξη υποτίτλων.

Το αυτί αρχίζει και παίρνει από μικρές ηλικίες

Πολλοί άλλοι λαοί που ακολουθήσανε τις μεταγλωτίσεις, απλά είχανε και έχουνε λάθος κουλτούρα.
Από μικροί κυνηγούσαμε τις version originale.
Αλλωστε είναι αστείο να βλέπεις γουέστερν με αμερικάνους ηθοποιους στα γαλλικά  :Razz: 

Για το netflix και πούρθε και που έλειπε ένα και το αυτό

----------


## euri

> Και όμως δεν το έχει! 
> 
> Λογικά γιατί έχει τα δικαιώματα ο ΟΤΕ στην Ελλάδα.


Μάλιστα.  Δεν το ήξερα αυτό για το ΟΤΕ TV.




> Με chromecast πάντως παίζει άψογα.


Το μόνο θέμα που υπάρχει με το Chromecast είναι αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις "εναλλακτικούς" τρόπους θέασης (SmartDNS, VPN): δεν παίζουν*...


* εκτός αν τα ρυθμίσεις στο gateway του δικτύου

----------


## ferongr

Δοκίμασα για λίγο αλλά η ποιότητα σε FHD μου φάνηκε πολύ μέτρια, μόλις ένα σκαλί πάνω από Yify rips (που είναι και αυτά καραμέτρια). 10€ το μήνα δεν τα δίνω για τέτοια ποιότητα.

----------


## anderm

6 Mbps bitrate στην εφαρμογή του για τα windows 8,10. Και dolby digital ήχος.  Στο UHD είναι 25 Mbps το bitrate.

----------


## Hackerpcs

> Μιλάς για τους κινηματογραφικώς υπανάπτυκτους και απολίτιστους κάφρους, που πετάνε το μισό και παραπάνω perfornance των ηθοποιών, με τις μεταγλωττίσεις;


Πραγματικά. Game of Thrones με φωνές ελλήνων ηθοποιών, θα ήταν πραγματικά γαμάτο  :Respekt: 

Πολύ καλή προσθήκη στην Ελληνική αγορά που όμως για να είναι πετυχημένη είναι απαραίτητοι οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι που πιστεύω θα προστεθούν στο άμεσο μέλλον, αν και προσωπικά έχω χρόνια να δω αγγλική ταινία/σειρά εκτός σινεμά και τηλεόρασης με υπότιτλους. Το πετσόκομμα λογικά προέρχεται από ΟΤΕ και Nova που έχουν διάφορα τέτοια διακαιώματα και νομίζω ότι θα έχει ψωμί το τι θα γίνει ανάμεσα στους 2 αυτούς και στο Netflix.

----------


## xhaos

πραγματικά τέλεια είδηση!!!!!

έχουν cdn node στην χώρα ή θα κάνουμε μνημόσυνο στα bb με εξωτερικό;

----------


## pannos_85

Ντάξει, χάρηκα τώρα. Θα το δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω σπίτι.

Να δω τώρα αν θα δουλέυει το dedicated netflix κουμπάκι που έχουν οι Sony στο χειριστήριο ή αν πρέπει να περιμένω ακόμα...

----------


## Avvocato

Λοιπον επανερχομαι με νεωτερα.
καταφερα με search στο premium zone να βρω το application για lG TV και το εγκατεστησα. 
Διαλεξα να δω μια ταινεια σε Full HD. Στην αρχη η ταινεια επεζε σε low resolution αλλα μονο για μερικα δευτερολεπτα (οπως κανουν πχ τα βιντεο απο το youtube) και μετα επεξε κανονικα σε FHD με εικονα κρυσταλο. Ολα μια χαρα χωρις κοψιματα ή καποιο αλλο προβλημα. Υποτιτλοι δεν υπηρχνα καθως ειχε μονο σε αγγλικα , αλλα επεζε ηχο 5.1.
Μετα δοκιμασα να δω κι ενα επεισοδιο Mythbusters αλλα με πηρε ο υπνος. Ολα καλα ομως και παλι απο εικονα, ηχο και streaming. Ολα αυτα πανω σε γραμμη VDS 50αρα απο ΟΤΕ. Θα δοκιμασω επισης σημερα να δω πως παιζει σε 50αρα απο Forthnet και 35αρα απο CYTA. Για απλο DSL αργοτερα.

----------


## sonic

5mbps θέλει για hd αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## 21706

Τον Sherlock του BBC τον έχει;

----------


## Tiven

Από τις χειρότερες ξενέρες που μπορεί να φάει κάποιος σε αυτή την ζωή, Netflix χωρίς House of cards.

Θα αλλάξει τίποτα στο μέλλον ή δεν πρόκειται να μπει; ΕΛΕΟC

----------


## delta9

Επιτέλους και στην Ελλαδα!!!!

----------


## SPIROS1979

Μερικες σειρες δεν παιζουν γιατι εχουν δικαιωματα θεασης νοβα και οτε τιβι .

----------


## Avvocato

Η ουσια του netflix δεν ειναι να εχει ολες τις σειρες και ειναι αυτονοητο οτι αν καποιος εχει πληρωσει να παρει τα δικαιωματα αποκλειστικα δεν μπορει να τα εχει και αλλος.

Ομως το να δινεις 7 εως 10 ευρώ το μηνα για να μπορεις οποτε θελεις να βλεπεις νομιμα οτι ταινεια, σειρα κτλπ γουσταρεις αντι να πρεπει να τις κατεβαζεις παρανομα, νομιζω οτι υπερβολικα καλο.
Σιγουρα δεν θα εχει αμεσως ταινειες που παιζονται στο σινεμα, αλλα νομιζω οτι ακομη κι ετσι αξιζει τα λεφτα του. Για να μην πω οτι μπορει σε αυτο τον τομεα να αντικαταστησει ανετα την ΝΟΒα και τον ΟΤΕ, οι οποιοι πλεον στειριζονται στο αθλητικο τους περιεχομενο.

----------


## xhaos

1. θεωρώ ότι θα κόψει τα αποκλειστικά συμβόλαια στις χώρες που μπήκε.
2. υπάρχει κανένα speed test για την netflix;

----------


## raspoutiv

δλδ οι in νέοι δε θα μπαίνουμε πια Netwix;  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

> Το app θα εμφανιστεί λογικά τις επόμενες ημέρες για όλες τις smart tv. Λίγη υπομονή.
> 
> Με chromecast πάντως παίζει άψογα.


Στη δικιά μου πάντως (LG smart) δεν υπήρχε εγκατεστημένο app και στο store της, που κοίταξα, δεν βρήκα κάτι.
Βέβαια στις ρυθμίσεις της τηλεόρασης θα μπορούσα να κάνω "cheat" και να βάλω ως χώρα UK, μπορεί και να έπιανε το κόλπο. 

Όντως, ας περιμένουμε λίγο, δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος.

----------


## apostol70

Σε Windows 10 στο tablet που έχει αγγλικό locale μου κατέβασε την εφαρμογή. Στο pc που έχει windows 10 ελληνικά δεν την εμφανίζει ακόμα...

----------


## SynergyGuru

chromecast και το χειριζεσαι απο το κινητο.
γυρω στα 30 ευρω

- - - Updated - - -




> Δική του παραγωγή είναι (Netflix Original), γιατί να μην το έχει;


γιατι εχει ηδη πουλησει τα δικαιώματα για ελλαδα σε αλλον

----------


## gcf

Μάλλον δεν θα το κρατήσω. Σειρές δεν βλέπω έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά με απογοήτευσε ότι λείπουν σπουδαίες ταινίες που κυκλοφορούν χρόνια σε dvd. OK, δεν περίμενα να δω τις νέες παραγωγές, αλλά εδώ λείπουν ταινίες πενταετίας.
Άλλο ξενέρωμα όταν διάβασα ότι κάθε τόσο βγάζουν από τον κατάλογο ταινίες που ήδη υπήρχαν. Υπάρχουν σελίδες του στυλ "Τι να δείτε γιατί βγαίνει αυτό το μήνα".
Η εικόνα πάντως τέλεια σε 16mbps adsl γραμμή.

----------


## winzig

με prepaid mastercard της Πειραιώς κι εγω. Αρκετες νεες και παλιες σειρες και ταινιες. Επισης, απο κινητο μεσω 3G μια χαρα. Ιδωμεν!  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δική του παραγωγή είναι (Netflix Original), γιατί να μην το έχει;


Επιβεβαίωνω κ εγώ..δεν έχει μέσα το House of Cards

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Υπάρχει κάπου λίστα των διαθεσίμων προγραμμάτων σειρών κλπ??
> 
> πάντως αν δεν βάλουν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους δεν βρισκω κανένα λόγο να πληρώσεις οταν μπορείς να βρεις το ίδιο προϊόν τζαμπα και με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.
> Στην τελική με προσβάλει και με υπονομεύει σαν καταναλωτή να μην υποστηρίζει τη γλώσσα μου και να μου ζητάει και λεφτά!
> Τι σόι υποστήριξη για την Ελλαδα (όπως και για καθε μια απο τις 130 χώρες) ειναι αυτη που την ανακοινώνουν κιολας????
> 
> Υγ προςωπικα Αγγλικά ξερω και πολυ καλα μαλιστα.





> Λογικη Ελληνα του καφενειου.


Αυτή η λογική είναι που μας έφερε σε αυτή την κατάσταση σαν χώρα…
Το ότι εσύ φίλε μου δεν χρειάζεσαι υποτίτλους και καλά κάνεις γιατί εσύ και όλοι η οικογένεια σου μέχρι την προ γιαγιά σου 101 ετών γνωρίζεται άπταιστα την αγγλική γλώσσα και μπράβο σας, δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι μας γνωρίζουμε την αγγλική, ή όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας μας… και στο φινάλε ο σύντροφος παραπάνω εξέφρασε μια προσωπική άποψη… και πολύ καλά έκανε καθώς έχουμε όπως λένε κάποιοι δημοκρατία…
Το να βγαίνεις να μειώνεις τον άλλον, λόγο του ότι απλά έχει διαφορετική άποψη από εσένα, είναι το λιγότερο άκομψο για να μην πω κάτι περισσότερο…

----------


## nikosmelt

Εγώ επιμένω στο περιεχόμενο. Χωρίς βασικότατες σειρές (το 70% αυτών που θέλω εγώ δεν υπάρχουν) εγώ δεν πληρώνω για να κάνουν αυτοί καρτέλ με τους υπόλοιπους. Αν θέλουν σκάω και παραπάνω χρήματα, αρκεί να μου φέρουν ότι έχουν και στο Αμέρικα. Μέχρι τότε τα βρίσκουμε και αλλού όλα. Τη δε συζήτηση με τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους τη βρίσκω απλώς περιττή, καθώς ΔΕΝ ΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ να μην έχω υπότιτλους στη μητρική μου γλώσσα. Τελεία και παύλα. Και ναι, μια χαρά ξέρω αγγλικά και βλέπω και χωρίς υπότιτλους πολλά, αλλά δεν νοείται να πουλάς υπηρεσία σε μία χώρα χωρίς υπότιτλους στην γλώσσα της. Plain and simple.

----------


## kavadias

> Εγώ επιμένω στο περιεχόμενο. Χωρίς βασικότατες σειρές (το 70% αυτών που θέλω εγώ δεν υπάρχουν) εγώ δεν πληρώνω για να κάνουν αυτοί καρτέλ με τους υπόλοιπους. Αν θέλουν σκάω και παραπάνω χρήματα, αρκεί να μου φέρουν ότι έχουν και στο Αμέρικα. Μέχρι τότε τα βρίσκουμε και αλλού όλα. Τη δε συζήτηση με τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους τη βρίσκω απλώς περιττή, καθώς ΔΕΝ ΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ να μην έχω υπότιτλους στη μητρική μου γλώσσα. Τελεία και παύλα. Και ναι, μια χαρά ξέρω αγγλικά και βλέπω και χωρίς υπότιτλους πολλά, αλλά δεν νοείται να πουλάς υπηρεσία σε μία χώρα χωρίς υπότιτλους στην γλώσσα της. Plain and simple.


+1000

υπερ-ενθουσιασμένος και γω, αλλά τώρα να πληρώνεις netflix και να μην έχεις house of cards s04 - 4 Μαρτίου όλα τα επεισόδια προς streaming με υπότιτλους στη γλώσσα σου, και να πρέπει να τα βρεις απ' τα γνωστά μέρη είναι λίγο γελοίο.

για υπότιτλους πιστεύω ότι σιγά σιγά θα προστίθονται καθώς κανείς In his right mind δεν θα πούλαγε μια τέτοια υπηρεσία σε μια χώρα χωρίς υπότιτλους στη γλώσσα τους. Αλλά ο κατάλογος δεν ξέρω αν θα στρώσει αν υπάρχοουν συμφωνίες με Nova και OteTV.

----------


## johnthegeeks

Τελικά και σ'εμένα έγινε δεκτή η χρεωστική της Εθνικής. Απλώς χρειάστηκε να φτιάξω νέο account. Δε γνωρίζω γιατί προέκυψε αυτή η ανάγκη, αλλά τουλάχιστον κατάφερα να κάνω τη δουλειά μου!

----------


## Gordito

> Αυτή η λογική είναι που μας έφερε σε αυτή την κατάσταση σαν χώρα…
> Το ότι εσύ φίλε μου δεν χρειάζεσαι υποτίτλους και καλά κάνεις γιατί εσύ και όλοι η οικογένεια σου μέχρι την προ γιαγιά σου 101 ετών γνωρίζεται άπταιστα την αγγλική γλώσσα και μπράβο σας, δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι μας γνωρίζουμε την αγγλική, ή όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας μας… και στο φινάλε ο σύντροφος παραπάνω εξέφρασε μια προσωπική άποψη… και πολύ καλά έκανε καθώς έχουμε όπως λένε κάποιοι δημοκρατία…
> Το να βγαίνεις να μειώνεις τον άλλον, λόγο του ότι απλά έχει διαφορετική άποψη από εσένα, είναι το λιγότερο άκομψο για να μην πω κάτι περισσότερο…


Lol....

----------


## ardi21

Οποιος λεει οτι υποστηριζεις μια χωρα, απαιτωντας απο τους πολιτες της να πληρωσουν για να δουν το περιεχομενο σου, χωρις να εχεις υποτιτλους στην γλωσσα της ειναι απλα αστειος.

+το πετσοκομμενο περιεχομενο βεβαια.

----------


## Tiven

> Οποιος λεει οτι υποστηριζεις μια χωρα, απαιτωντας απο τους πολιτες της να πληρωσουν για να δουν το περιεχομενο σου, χωρις να εχεις υποτιτλοπυς στην γλωσσα της ειναι απλα αστειος.


Ναι, ειδικά αν το κρατάς στις ίδιες τιμές.

Με τον Gordito δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.. μπορεί να ρίχνει vodka στον καφέ του ή απλά να είναι τελειωμένο netflix fanboy.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jimi

Και γω που δοκίμασα σήμερα, χρεωστική mastercard, μου εμφανίζει "The payment system is unavailable right now. Please try again later."  :Sad: 

Edit: Μετά από αρκετές προσπάθειες την έκανε δεκτή. Μάλλον ειναι θέμα καθυστέρησης στην επιβεβαίωση των στοιχείων της κάρτας.

----------


## xhaos

προτείνω να ηρεμήσετε όλοι. Δεν σκότωσε η netflix τη γάτα σας.
όσοι το θέλουν, θα το βάλουν και θα είναι χαρούμενοι.
όσοι δεν το θέλουν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, δεν θα το βάλουν και θα είναι χαρούμενοι και αυτοί.

Δεν υποχρέωσαν κανένα να βάλει συνδρομή. Ίσα ίσα που δίνουν και ένα μήνα τσάμπα για να δει ο κάθε ένας μόνος του αν αξίζει ή όχι η υπηρεσία.

----------


## Burning Skies

> προτείνω να ηρεμήσετε όλοι. Δεν σκότωσε η netflix τη γάτα σας.
> όσοι το θέλουν, θα το βάλουν και θα είναι χαρούμενοι.
> όσοι δεν το θέλουν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο, δεν θα το βάλουν και θα είναι χαρούμενοι και αυτοί.
> 
> Δεν υποχρέωσαν κανένα να βάλει συνδρομή. Ίσα ίσα που δίνουν και ένα μήνα τσάμπα για να δει ο κάθε ένας μόνος του αν αξίζει ή όχι η υπηρεσία.


Που είναι το πρόβλημα να επισημαινονται τα διαφορετικά στάνταρ οσον αφορά την παροχή μιας υπηρεσίας με κοινό τιμολόγιο σε διαφορες χώρες; Αυτή είναι η υγιής στάση ενός καταναλωτή και σίγουρα ο αντιλογος δεν μπορεί να είναι "αν δεν γουστάρεις δεν το βάζεις". Αλλωστε ο απαιτητικός καταναλωτής είναι και ο λόγος που μπορεί να απολαύσουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες και οι fanboys. 
Δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει 10 ευρώ ο Ολλανδος και 10 ευρώ ο Έλληνας για το ίδιο προϊόν (που για τον δεύτερο το οικονομικό βάρος είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο) και ο δεύτερος να μην έχει ούτε καν υπότιτλους στην γλώσσα του αλλά και να μην μπορεί να δει ούτε native παραγωγές της netflix. Στην τελική βγάλε πιο μετά το προϊόν όταν (και αν) έχεις λύσει το θέμα με τον υποτιτλισμο και τα δικαιώματα ή δωστο σε μικρότερη τιμή αφού είναι restricted version.

----------


## Thanasis159

> Εγώ επιμένω στο περιεχόμενο. Χωρίς βασικότατες σειρές (το 70% αυτών που θέλω εγώ δεν υπάρχουν) εγώ δεν πληρώνω για να κάνουν αυτοί καρτέλ με τους υπόλοιπους. Αν θέλουν σκάω και παραπάνω χρήματα, αρκεί να μου φέρουν ότι έχουν και στο Αμέρικα. Μέχρι τότε τα βρίσκουμε και αλλού όλα. Τη δε συζήτηση με τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους τη βρίσκω απλώς περιττή, καθώς ΔΕΝ ΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ να μην έχω υπότιτλους στη μητρική μου γλώσσα. Τελεία και παύλα. Και ναι, μια χαρά ξέρω αγγλικά και βλέπω και χωρίς υπότιτλους πολλά, αλλά δεν νοείται να πουλάς υπηρεσία σε μία χώρα χωρίς υπότιτλους στην γλώσσα της. Plain and simple.


My sentiments exactly!

----------


## Orion12

Γεια σας!
Έχω PS3.
1) Πού μπορώ να βρω το app για το Netflix;
2) Γίνεται να εγγραφώ δοκιμαστικά με μια κάρτα VISA, που έχει ξεπεράσει το όριο αναλήψεων;

----------


## goku

> Γεια σας!
> Έχω PS3.
> 1) Πού μπορώ να βρω το app για το Netflix;
> 2) Γίνεται να εγγραφώ δοκιμαστικά με μια κάρτα VISA, που έχει ξεπεράσει το όριο αναλήψεων;


Το όριο αναλήψεων δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το όριο αγορών. Λογικά θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις εγγραφή, εξάλλου τον 1ο μήνα δεν θα σε χρεώσει τίποτα.

----------


## djuan1988

Τώρα γύρισα σπίτι και είδα ότι η Samsung πέρασε αυτόματα την εφαρμογή στην τηλεόραση. 

Επίσης με ένα Google search είδα ότι το House of Cards ξεκίνησε 26 Σεπτεμβρίου στο OTE TV και δείχνει 2 επεισόδια κάθε Σάββατο. Δηλαδή μέχρι τώρα έχει δείξει 30.  Μέχρι τα τέλη Μαρτίου θα έχει παίξει και τις 3 season. 

Άρα λογικά μέσα στον Απρίλιο θα το προσθέσει.

----------


## ardi21

> Που είναι το πρόβλημα να επισημαινονται τα διαφορετικά στάνταρ οσον αφορά την παροχή μιας υπηρεσίας με κοινό τιμολόγιο σε διαφορες χώρες; Αυτή είναι η υγιής στάση ενός καταναλωτή και σίγουρα ο αντιλογος δεν μπορεί να είναι "αν δεν γουστάρεις δεν το βάζεις". Αλλωστε ο απαιτητικός καταναλωτής είναι και ο λόγος που μπορεί να απολαύσουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες και οι fanboys. 
> Δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει 10 ευρώ ο Ολλανδος και 10 ευρώ ο Έλληνας για το ίδιο προϊόν (που για τον δεύτερο το οικονομικό βάρος είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο) και ο δεύτερος να μην έχει ούτε καν υπότιτλους στην γλώσσα του αλλά και να μην μπορεί να δει ούτε native παραγωγές της netflix. Στην τελική βγάλε πιο μετά το προϊόν όταν (και αν) έχεις λύσει το θέμα με τον υποτιτλισμο και τα δικαιώματα ή δωστο σε μικρότερη τιμή αφού είναι restricted version.


Εχουμε γεμισει "Ευρωπαιους" γι' αυτο δεν θελουν ελληνικους υποτιτλους. Και αποκαλουν και "κλασσικους Ελληνες" τους υπολοιπους ,οπως ο Gordito, που απ'οτι φαινεται μεγαλωσε στο κεντρο του Λονδινου.

Λες και αυτοι που τους θεωρουν απαραιτητους, οταν υποστηριζεις μια χωρα, δεν ξερουν αγγλικα, εχουν ερθει απο σπηλιες. Αλλα οπως ειπες δεν εχουν καταλαβει οτι πρεπει να απαιτεις καποια -αυτονοητα- πραγματα. Τα χρειαζεσαι δεν τα χρειαζεσαι. Ειδικα οταν πληρωνεις το ιδιο ποσο σε σχεση με αλλους οι οποιοι τα εχουν. 

Αυτοι ειναι οι "κλασσικοι Ελληνες" τελικα.

----------


## 21706

Εκτός από αγγλόφωνες ταινίες έχει κι άλλες;
Κι αυτές χωρίς αγγλικούς υπότιτλους;

----------


## minas

> Πραγματικά. Game of Thrones με φωνές ελλήνων ηθοποιών, θα ήταν πραγματικά γαμάτο 
> 
> Πολύ καλή προσθήκη στην Ελληνική αγορά που όμως για να είναι πετυχημένη είναι απαραίτητοι οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι που πιστεύω θα προστεθούν στο άμεσο μέλλον, αν και προσωπικά έχω χρόνια να δω αγγλική ταινία/σειρά εκτός σινεμά και τηλεόρασης με υπότιτλους. Το πετσόκομμα λογικά προέρχεται από ΟΤΕ και Nova που έχουν διάφορα τέτοια διακαιώματα και νομίζω ότι θα έχει ψωμί το τι θα γίνει ανάμεσα στους 2 αυτούς και στο Netflix.


Μη σε παραξενεύει η μεταγλώττιση - είναι καθιερωμένη στην κουλτούρα πολλών χωρών. Σκέψου μάλιστα ότι στη Γερμανική μεταγλώττιση δεν άφησαν τον Σβαρτσενέγκερ να κάνει τον εαυτό του στο Terminator γιατί δεν απέδιδε επαρκώς τη φωνή που έχουν συνηθίσει να ακούνε με τη φάτσα του οι Γερμανόφωνοι  :Smile: .

----------


## panic

Καλή χρονιά. Είναι ευχάριστο το ότι αποφάσισε το Netflix αυτή την "επέκταση". Αλλά, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, θα γράψω όσο πιο σύντομα τη δική μου εμπειρία.
Είμαι χρήστης εδώ και έναν χρόνο της υπηρεσίας, αλλά με VPN, και η πληρωμή γίνεται κανονικά μέσα από χρεωστική (debit) κάρτα της Eurobank. Αρχικά το έκανα μέσω paypal. 
Τον Ιούλιο όμως με τα capital controls είχα πρόβλημα όμως και αναγκάστηκα να παρακάμψω το paypal και να συνεχίσω την πληρωμή απευθείας μέσω της κάρτας.
_Το καλό με τους κατόχους debit card της εν λόγω τράπεζας, (ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ, απλά λέω την εμπειρία μου) είναι το ότι εύκολα εκδίδεις μια prepaid online, τη "φορτίζεις" 
και χρησιμοποιείς αυτήν αντί της χρεωστικής σου._ 
Ως πρός το περιεχόμενο, το ελληνικό netflix είναι "σφαγμένο" σε βαθμό κακουργήματος και γι' αυτό τον λόγο επέλεξα μετά τα χτεσινά νέα να συνεχίσω την χρήση του VPN.
Έχω περάσει σε ένα Tp Link Wr841ND, το ddwrt, και έτσι δίπλα στο "ελληνικό" modem router, έχω το "ξένο" το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ με VPN της Private Internet Access με PPTP client.
Α! Θα το ξέχναγα. Ο λόγος που έβαλα DDWRT, είναι η χρήση Chromecast στην τηλέοραση. Το σενάριο ανοιχτό PC & HDMI δεν με βόλευε.

Αυτα. Ελπίζω οι mods να μην νομίζουν ότι προωθώ  :Razz:  κάτι ή κάποιον. Καλή χρονιά με υγεία.

----------


## algedan

> Μιλάς για τους κινηματογραφικώς υπανάπτυκτους και απολίτιστους κάφρους, που πετάνε το μισό και παραπάνω perfornance των ηθοποιών, με τις μεταγλωττίσεις;


Ζητώ ελληνικούς υπότιτλους και εγώ θα ξενέρωνα αν άκουγα την φωνή του Vader να μιλάει τούρκικα  αλλά για υπότιτλους δεν το συζητάω. Μήπως ζητάω πολλά από μια υπηρεσία που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα; και φυσικά θα δώσω χρόνο ανοχής αλλά ανοχής όχι μόνιμης κατάστασης.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτή η λογική είναι που μας έφερε σε αυτή την κατάσταση σαν χώρα…
> Το ότι εσύ φίλε μου δεν χρειάζεσαι υποτίτλους και καλά κάνεις γιατί εσύ και όλοι η οικογένεια σου μέχρι την προ γιαγιά σου 101 ετών γνωρίζεται άπταιστα την αγγλική γλώσσα και μπράβο σας, δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι μας γνωρίζουμε την αγγλική, ή όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας μας… και στο φινάλε ο σύντροφος παραπάνω εξέφρασε μια προσωπική άποψη… και πολύ καλά έκανε καθώς έχουμε όπως λένε κάποιοι δημοκρατία…
> Το να βγαίνεις να μειώνεις τον άλλον, λόγο του ότι απλά έχει διαφορετική άποψη από εσένα, είναι το λιγότερο άκομψο για να μην πω κάτι περισσότερο…


 :One thumb up:  :Respekt:    με κάλυψες απόλυτα!

----------


## mephisto

Το εβαλα παιζει αψογα σε ps4 και με 50 vdsl.Σιγουρα οι ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι ειναι φαουλ,αλλα πιστευω οτι συντομα θα μπουν,το ιδιο και για το περιεχομενο,λογικα συντομα θα μπαινουν κ αλλες σειρες και θα σταματησει το μονοπωλιο οτε και νοβα αφου μπηκε αυτος ο μεγαλος παιχτης...Καλη αρχη αφηστε την γκρινια,μονο να κερδισουμε εχουμε απο τετοιες κινησεις.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Ξεκίνησα τη δοκιμαστική του ενός μήνα.

Μέσω PC και μέσω του WD TV Live το δοκίμασα.

Πολύ καλό. Αν δεν είχα ήδη το ΟΤΕ TV θα το κράταγα.

----------


## turbo3hp

Οι διαθέσιμες σειρές και ταινίες είναι λίγες και σίγουρα δεν έχει τις περισσότερες από αυτές που θα ήθελα να δω. Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω, το μόντεμ συγχρονίζει στα 5696 και το HD παίζει εξαιρετικά σε μια σειρά που δοκίμασα. Καμμία διακοπή. Ξεκινά βέβαια με πολύ χαμηλή ποιότητα αλλά ανεβαίνει σταδιακά στο φουλ. Αυτό, όμως, μου κάνει εντύπωση, γιατί από τις ρυθμίσεις του λογαριασμού απενεργοποίησα το Auto και έβαλα High.

Από τεχνικής άποψης η υπηρεσία μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ και παρακολουθώ γενικά αγγλόφωνο περιεχόμενο άνευ υποτίτλων. Προς το παρόν, θα δω αυτά που θέλω να δω ίσως για 2-3 μήνες και ελπίζω μέχρι τότε να έχει εμπλουτιστεί με το περιεχόμενο που περιμένω, για να δικαιολογήσω την συνέχιση της συνδρομής. Απ' ό,τι είδα σε λίγες δοκιμές που έκανα, υπάρχουν αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι, και σε μερικές σειρές κάποιες άλλες γλώσσες, αλλά δεν βρήκα Ελληνικά.

Συνοψίζοντας, ως πλατφόρμα το Netflix είναι πολύ καλό για όσους δεν συμπαθούν την "παραδοσιακή" συνδρομητική τηλεόραση και θέλουν μία πλατφόρμα video on demand, αλλά είναι φτωχή σε περιεχόμενο και δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν).

----------


## Burning Skies

> Εχουμε γεμισει "Ευρωπαιους" γι' αυτο δεν θελουν ελληνικους υποτιτλους. Και αποκαλουν και "κλασσικους Ελληνες" τους υπολοιπους ,οπως ο Gordito, που απ'οτι φαινεται μεγαλωσε στο κεντρο του Λονδινου.
> 
> Λες και αυτοι που τους θεωρουν απαραιτητους, οταν υποστηριζεις μια χωρα, δεν ξερουν αγγλικα, εχουν ερθει απο σπηλιες. Αλλα οπως ειπες δεν εχουν καταλαβει οτι πρεπει να απαιτεις καποια -αυτονοητα- πραγματα. Τα χρειαζεσαι δεν τα χρειαζεσαι. Ειδικα οταν πληρωνεις το ιδιο ποσο σε σχεση με αλλους οι οποιοι τα εχουν. 
> 
> Αυτοι ειναι οι "κλασσικοι Ελληνες" τελικα.


Εγω θεωρω οτι τετοιες πρακτικες δειχνουν οτι οι εταιρειες σε αντιμετωπιζουν σαν σκουπιδι. Λενε θα πουλησουμε το ονομα μας χρυσο στους υποαναπτυκτους και κατι θα βγαλουμε και απο αυτους χωρις κοστος. Ουτε να μπλεκουμε με δικαιωματα ουτε να πληρωνουμε υποτιτλισμους (οπως στις αλλες χωρες) και οποιος θελει ας ψωνισει και ας τον αντιμετωπιζουμε σαν πελατη Γ' κατηγοριας. Αφου το κοστος μας θα ειναι μηδαμινο τι μας νοιαζει;;;

----------


## famous-walker

> Μιλάς για τους κινηματογραφικώς υπανάπτυκτους και απολίτιστους κάφρους, που πετάνε το μισό και παραπάνω perfornance των ηθοποιών, με τις μεταγλωττίσεις;


Φυσικά το παραπάνω δεν ισχύει για μεταγλωτίσεις anime και λοιπών "βάρβαρων" γλωσσών,. Εκεί είναι άλογο,

----------


## euri

> *Ξεκινά βέβαια με πολύ χαμηλή ποιότητα αλλά ανεβαίνει σταδιακά στο φουλ*. Αυτό, όμως, μου κάνει εντύπωση, γιατί από τις ρυθμίσεις του λογαριασμού απενεργοποίησα το Auto και έβαλα High.


Έτσι λειτουργεί, ούτως ή άλλως - και στη δική μου γραμμή (100/10) πάντα ξεκινά με χαμηλή ποιότητα και σε λίγο γυρνάει σε HD.  Προφανώς είναι μέρος του buffering και ανάλογα με το πόσο γρήγορα θα γεμίσει ο buffer αλλάζει και η ποιότητα.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Καλη αρχη αφηστε την γκρινια,μονο να κερδισουμε εχουμε απο τετοιες κινησεις.



Μα δεν είπε κανένας φίλε μου κακώς ήρθες Netflix λόγο του ότι δεν έχεις υπότιτλους…
Αλλά δεν θα κάνουμε κριτική στα κακός κείμενα μήπως παρεξηγηθεί η Netflix? Ή ως σκεπτόμενοι καταναλωτές θα πρέπει να κάνουμε χρήση μιας υπηρεσίας όταν δεν μας καλύπτει ή προσφέρεται κουτσουρεμένη μόνο και μόνο γιατί ήρθε η Netflix στην Ελλάδα? 
Θα χαιρόμουν παντός εάν γνωρίζει κανένας φίλος να μας πει σε Γερμάνια, Γαλλία και Τουρκία αν προσφέρουν ή όχι υπότιτλους.

----------


## PopManiac

> Εγω θεωρω οτι τετοιες πρακτικες δειχνουν οτι οι εταιρειες σε αντιμετωπιζουν σαν σκουπιδι. Λενε θα πουλησουμε το ονομα μας χρυσο στους υποαναπτυκτους και κατι θα βγαλουμε και απο αυτους χωρις κοστος. Ουτε να μπλεκουμε με δικαιωματα ουτε να πληρωνουμε υποτιτλισμους (οπως στις αλλες χωρες) και οποιος θελει ας ψωνισει και ας τον αντιμετωπιζουμε σαν πελατη Γ' κατηγοριας. Αφου το κοστος μας θα ειναι μηδαμινο τι μας νοιαζει;;;


Eντάξει, σε λίγο θα ξεκινήσεις και διαδήλωση με ελληνικές σημαίες στο Σύνταγμα κατά τις προσβόλας που σου έκανε η Netflix  :Razz: 

Tην αρχική είδηση ωρέ σεις τη διαβάσατε;

Σε μία ημέρα και κίνηση blitz η Netflix ανακοίνωσε ταυτόχρονη παροχή των υπηρεσιών της σε *130* χώρες εντός των οποίων και η Ελλάδα.

Προφανώς και ΔΕΝ υπήρχε περίπτωση να έχει υπότιτλους σε κάθε μία από αυτές, προφανώς και είναι ΚΑΙ κίνηση προληπτική να δημιουργήσει ένα προμέτωπο.

Και προφανώς και έχει και κάποιον τζόγο για την Netflix καθώς "κινδυνεύει" να χάσει το brand της αν τυχόν προσφέρεται με λίγο περιεχόμενο ή ουσιαστικά λιγότερο ακόμα και από άλλες (μη ΗΠΑ) αγορές.

Θέλω πολύ να δω πόση διαφορά έχει το ελληνικό από το βελγικό Netflix αν και βλέπω ότι ακόμα και για Βέλγιο θα είναι χαμηλή η προσφορά μιας και δεν έχει καν κλασικές Netflix σειρές όπως House of Cards / Orange Is The New Black...

Αλήθεια, το Narcos το έχει;

----------


## AssVas

Χτες δοκίμασα και εγώ την υπηρεσία . Διάβασα όλα τα comments και καλό είναι να μην καταντήσει off topic το θέμα καθώς περισσότερες παρεξηγήσεις αρχίζουν συνήθως επειδή υπάρχει packet loss στην ανάγνωση και στην διατύπωση. Σύγκριση της υπηρεσίας έχει νόημα να γίνει με άλλες υπηρεσίες / προϊόντα (Nova/OTE) και αναφορές σε torrents είναι άτοπες.  

Αρχικά να αναφέρω ότι καλό θα είναι να λάβουμε υπόψη μας πως η υπηρεσία λειτουργεί καιρό στο εξωτερικό και απλά προστέθηκαν αρκετές χώρες στην λίστα της. 
Δεν είναι μια νέα υπηρεσία που έκανε ένα ντεμπούτο και ετοίμαζε κάτι από το μηδέν Χ χρόνια αλλά έκανε απλά μια επέκταση. 
Για αυτό και οι απαιτήσεις των χρηστών και η κριτική θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο αυστηρές . 

Δεν έχει νόημα να γράφουμε απαντήσεις πως αυτό που θεωρεί ένας χρήστης πρόβλημα/μείον , για εμάς δεν σημαίνει κάτι . Πραγματικά είναι παντελώς άτοπο. 

*Υπέρ:* 
Για ταυτόχρονο Launch σε 130 χώρες τα πήγε πολύ καλά με ότι αφορά την δικτυακή υποδομή / απόδοση. 
Υποστήριξη πολλαπλών πλατφορμών
Επιλογές στην συνδρομή (ποιότητα/συσκευές) 
Ελευθερία προβολής (από όποια συσκευή θες και όπου θες) ουσιαστικά 

*Κατά :* 
Φτωχό περιεχόμενο όχι από τα δικά μου στάνταρ αλλά από αντικειμενική πλευρά αξίας συνδρομής προς υλικό που προσφέρει 
Φτωχό περιεχόμενο σε HD (χτες ακόμα και δημοφιλέστατες σειρές ήταν σε Standar definition) . Απορώ αν θα έχει 4k τίποτα
Στην LG smart δε μπόρεσα φευγαλέα να εντοπίσω το client 
Απουσία υποτίτλων 
Για τον απλό χρήστη δεν εμφανίζεται πληροφορία codec/HD κτλ κάπου


H ακριβή τιμή για Ελλάδα (δεν περιμένω τσάμπα συνδρομή) θα έπρεπε να κοιτάνε χρεώσεις βάσει μισθών, κάτι που δεν κάνουν ούτε OTE/NOVA, επομένως Κατά τα 10e αλλά υπέρ η μισή τιμή από τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## euri

> Θα χαιρόμουν παντός εάν γνωρίζει κανένας φίλος να μας πει σε Γερμάνια, Γαλλία και Τουρκία αν προσφέρουν ή όχι υπότιτλους.


Στη Γερμανία και στη Γαλλία έχει υποτίτλους στην τοπική γλώσσα.
Στην Τουρκία δεν έχει υποτίτλους στην τουρκική.

----------


## 21706

> Αλήθεια, το Narcos το έχει;


https://www.netflix.com/gr/title/80025172

----------


## Burning Skies

> Eντάξει, σε λίγο θα ξεκινήσεις και διαδήλωση με ελληνικές σημαίες στο Σύνταγμα κατά τις προσβόλας που σου έκανε η Netflix 
> 
> Tην αρχική είδηση ωρέ σεις τη διαβάσατε;
> 
> Σε μία ημέρα και κίνηση blitz η Netflix ανακοίνωσε ταυτόχρονη παροχή των υπηρεσιών της σε *130* χώρες εντός των οποίων και η Ελλάδα.
> 
> Προφανώς και ΔΕΝ υπήρχε περίπτωση να έχει υπότιτλους σε κάθε μία από αυτές, προφανώς και είναι ΚΑΙ κίνηση προληπτική να δημιουργήσει ένα προμέτωπο.
> 
> Και προφανώς και έχει και κάποιον τζόγο για την Netflix καθώς "κινδυνεύει" να χάσει το brand της αν τυχόν προσφέρεται με λίγο περιεχόμενο ή ουσιαστικά λιγότερο ακόμα και από άλλες (μη ΗΠΑ) αγορές.
> ...


Και τι μας νοιαζει ρε pop αν εκανε blitz σε μια μερα;;; Ιδια λεφτα δεν σου ζηταει με αλλες χωρες για αρκετα υποδεεστερο πακετο;; Και σιγα που θα χασει το brand της. Τι τον νοιαζει αυτον που απολαμβανει εξω σωστο πακετο υπηρεσιων αν εσενα σε αντιμετωπιζουν σαν κοροϊδο;;; Οταν κανεις ανοιγμα εφοσον σεβεσαι τον καταναλωτη δινεις και τα αντιστοιχα κινητρα για να μην νιωθει χαζος... Δηλαδη αν εδινε το πακετο HD 6 ευρω αντι για 10 αν πχ. απολαμβανεις το 60-70% του περιεχομενου σε σχεση με αλλες χωρες (τυχαια η τιμη και το πσοσοτο, δεν ξερω το ακριβες) ΚΑΙ δεν εχεις και υποτιτλους, θα εβλεπες τωρα να τα χωνουνε οι περισσοτεροι; Θα ειχες τοτε μεν πετσοκομμενη υπηρεσια αλλα θα ειχες και τιμιο κοστολογιο.

----------


## nakedl2

ρε guys μόλις έκανα εγγραφή και έχει γύρω στα 100-150 ταινίες/σειρές/ντοκιμαντέρ όλα και όλα μήπως κάνω κάτι λάθος?Η είναι τόσο φτωχό περιεχόμενο που ούτε 1€ το μηνά δεν αξίζει?Ειδικά που κάποια είναι free στο youtube και με υπότιτλους?

----------


## senkradvii

Να σας ρωτήσω εσάς που το έχετε τεστάρει ήδη, το Ultra HD του premium account είναι για 4Κ περιεχόμενο και το HD για 720p; Με μια γραμμή που κλειδώνει στα 5-6Μbps τι περιεχόμενο θα σηκώνει;

Βέβαια θεωρώ γελοίο να λανσάρεις προϊόν χωρίς να μπορείς να καλύπτεις την αυτονόητη ανάγκη του καταναλωτή (υπότιτλους), να προσφέρεις κουτσουρεμένο περιεχόμενο και να το πουλάς στην ίδια τιμή με όλους τους άλλους, αλλά πιστεύω ότι σύντομα αυτά θα λυθούν. Οπότε ένα μηνάκι δωρεάν για τεστ και υπομονή μέχρι να γίνει vfm, ίσως είναι η καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## PopManiac

> https://www.netflix.com/gr/title/80025172


Mε γυρίζει στο δικό μου Βελγικό locale but I take your word for it  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και τι μας νοιαζει ρε pop αν εκανε blitz σε μια μερα;;; Ιδια λεφτα δεν σου ζηταει με αλλες χωρες για αρκετα υποδεεστερο πακετο;; Και σιγα που θα χασει το brand της. Τι τον νοιαζει αυτον που απολαμβανει εξω σωστο πακετο υπηρεσιων αν εσενα σε αντιμετωπιζουν σαν κοροϊδο;;; Οταν κανεις ανοιγμα εφοσον σεβεσαι τον καταναλωτη δινεις και τα αντιστοιχα κινητρα για να μην νιωθει χαζος... Δηλαδη αν εδινε το πακετο HD 6 ευρω αντι για 10 αν πχ. απολαμβανεις το 60-70% του περιεχομενου σε σχεση με αλλες χωρες (τυχαια η τιμη και το πσοσοτο, δεν ξερω το ακριβες) ΚΑΙ δεν εχεις και υποτιτλους, θα εβλεπες τωρα να τα χωνουνε οι περισσοτεροι; Θα ειχες τοτε μεν πετσοκομμενη υπηρεσια αλλα θα ειχες και τιμιο κοστολογιο.


Έ μην το κάνεις, μη σώσεις ποτέ και πλησιάσεις την Netflix σαν συνδρομητής, τι να σου πω....

----------


## goku

> Να σας ρωτήσω εσάς που το έχετε τεστάρει ήδη, το Ultra HD του premium account είναι για 4Κ περιεχόμενο και το HD για 720p; Με μια γραμμή που κλειδώνει στα 5-6Μbps τι περιεχόμενο θα σηκώνει;
> 
> Βέβαια θεωρώ γελοίο να λανσάρεις προϊόν χωρίς να μπορείς να καλύπτεις την αυτονόητη ανάγκη του καταναλωτή (υπότιτλους), να προσφέρεις κουτσουρεμένο περιεχόμενο και να το πουλάς στην ίδια τιμή με όλους τους άλλους, αλλά πιστεύω ότι σύντομα αυτά θα λυθούν. Οπότε ένα μηνάκι δωρεάν για τεστ και υπομονή μέχρι να γίνει vfm, ίσως είναι η καλύτερη λύση.


Αν εσύ έχεις γραμμή που δεν σηκώνει το bitrate του Netflix, δεν είναι πρόβλημα του Netflix αυτό αλλά δικό σου και του παρόχου ιντερνετ στον οποίο βρίσκεσαι. Εξάλου σου δείνει επιλογή το Netflix, έχει 3 πακέτα, αν δεν σηκώνει ultrahd η γραμμή σου τότε απλώς πας σε άλλο πακέτο. Τώρα οι υπότιτλοι και το πλήθος των ταινιών/σειρών είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.

----------


## 21706

Και ο SHERLOCK με τον απίθανο Benedict Cumberbatch
http://dvd.netflix.com/Movie/Sherlock/70202589

----------


## minas

> Αν εσύ έχεις γραμμή που δεν σηκώνει το bitrate του Netflix, δεν είναι πρόβλημα του Netflix αυτό αλλά δικό σου και του παρόχου ιντερνετ στον οποίο βρίσκεσαι. Εξάλου σου δείνει επιλογή το Netflix, έχει 3 πακέτα, αν δεν σηκώνει ultrahd η γραμμή σου τότε απλώς πας σε άλλο πακέτο. Τώρα οι υπότιτλοι και το πλήθος των ταινιών/σειρών είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.


Αντικειμενική ερώτηση έκανε ο άνθρωπος, ποιος είπε ότι έχει πρόβλημα το Netflix?
"Τι ανάλυσης περιεχόμενο έχει η μεσαία (HD) ποιότητα και ποια ποιότητα πιάνω με 5-6Mbps"

Η απάντηση είναι ότι ως HD ορίζει "720p or better", και συστήνει τουλάχιστον 5 Mbps.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Έ μην το κάνεις, μη σώσεις ποτέ και πλησιάσεις την Netflix σαν συνδρομητής, τι να σου πω....


Γιατι το ερωτημα ειναι αν θα γινω εγω η εσυ συνδρομητης στην Netflix;  :Razz: 
Καταναλωτες ειμαστε ολοι, δεν ειμαστε πωλητες και υποψηφιοι πελατες...

----------


## Zer0c00L

μολις μου το ειπαν χτες κατι φιλοι στο xbox live (xbox one) και κατευθειαν εκανα εγγραφη (τον πρωτο μηνα δωρεαν) ως πακετο επελεξα το 2ο (9.99 ευρώ/μήνα) απο την ιστοσελιδα τους και κατεβασα και το σχετικο application απο το google play store για το tablet
δεχτηκε κανονικα την χρεωστικη/πιστωτικη της τραπεζας πειραιως.

----------


## lak100

μπορω να δωσω το account στον αδερφο μου ωστε να βλεπει και αυτος? εχω το μεσσαιο πακετο που επιτρεπει 2 συσκευες ταυτοχρονα μιλαω βεβαια για την περιπτωση να μπαινει απο διαφορετικη ip

----------


## PopManiac

> Γιατι το ερωτημα ειναι αν θα γινω εγω η εσυ συνδρομητης στην Netflix; 
> Καταναλωτες ειμαστε ολοι, δεν ειμαστε πωλητες και υποψηφιοι πελατες...


Σύμφωνοι και απολύτως σωστό - απλά νομίζω ότι δεν έχει κλείσει 24 ώρες και έχει πέσει κράξιμο που σχεδόν πάει στο "Netflix πάλι;;;;;; Μπλιάααααααααααααχ"....

Προσωπικά, εγώ θεωρώ ότι η Netflix τζογάρει χοντρά με την κίνηση αυτή καθώς προσπαθεί μεν να κάνει μια προληπτική "επίθεση" εναντίον των ανταγωνιστών, αλλά προφανώς αν φάει πολύ κράξιμο το brand με λίγες σειρές και ταινίες λόγω υφιστάμενων συμφωνιών με cable providers τότε μάλλον θα γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ.

Από την άλλη όμως, στις σειρές είναι η ουσία και αν τις γυρίσει όλες στην πλατφόρμα της σε 1-2 μήνες και χτίσει και ταινίες (όπου εκεί είναι κάπως ευκολότερα τα πράγματα στο να τις κάνει stream), τότε σαφώς και θα πιάσει ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι στο κοινό.

Αν, δε, ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι με πλατφόρμες (Amazon Prime) τότε προβλέπω πολλή δουλειά για εμένα με όλη την γκρίνια που θα πέσει από τους cable providers (το γιατί είναι μια άλλη ιστορία και άσχετη με το νήμα εδώ)

----------


## turbo3hp

> Με μια γραμμή που κλειδώνει στα 5-6Μbps τι περιεχόμενο θα σηκώνει;


720p σηκώνει σίγουρα. Για 1080p θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις για ξέρεις αν σηκώνει. Όταν λέμε 1080 μπορεί να μεταβάλλεται το Bitrate και να μην το καταλαβαίνεις, οπότε μη δίνεις πολλή σημασία εκεί. Σημασία για εμένα έχει ότι η εικόνα που είδα είναι πάρα πολύ καθαρή για τα 5700Kbps που συγχρονίζω (Και αυτό το bitrate θεωρείται χαμηλό για 1080 περιεχόμενο).

----------


## PopManiac

> μπορω να δωσω το account στον αδερφο μου ωστε να βλεπει και αυτος? εχω το μεσσαιο πακετο που επιτρεπει 2 συσκευες ταυτοχρονα μιλαω βεβαια για την περιπτωση να μπαινει απο διαφορετικη ip


Ναι μπορείς και ναι μπορεί να μπαίνει από άλλη ΙΡ ταυτόχρονα με εσένα αρκεί να μην είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο στο account. Π.χ., εγώ έχω βάλει και τον πατέρα μου με το ίδιο ντιλ που έχεις κι εσύ και βλέπουμε ταυτόχρονα, εκείνος από Ελλάδα, εγώ από Βέλγιο. Αλλά, έχει άλλο πρόσωπο στο account εκείνος και άλλο εγώ.

----------


## hellenicsun

Ομολογώ ότι περίμενα πως και πως το Netflix στη χώρα μας. Εκανα την εγγραφή με χρήση πιστωτικής Eurobank για τη δωρεάν δοκιμή (πρόγραμμα HD) κι ευτυχώς που τη προσφέρουν διότι σε αυτή τη φάση δεν αξίζει ούτε ευρώ. Οι διαθέσιμες επιλογές είναι ελάχιστες. Τα επεισόδια της Πεππα στο YouTube είναι περισσότερα. Έχει Hangover 1 & 2 αλλά όχι 3. Μπορεί ένας πολύ γνωστός ηθοποιός να έχει γυρίσει 1.001 ταινίες και εδώ δεν έχει ούτε 5. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν αφιερώσω χρόνο, θα βρω το συνολικό αριθμό προγραμμάτων. Δηλαδή, για γέλια. Από εκεί και πέρα, άψογο playback μέσω Cromecast και ωραία εφαρμογή Android. Θα το δω ξανά σε έξι μήνες. Όταν θα έχει πλούσιο περιεχόμενο, η συνδρομή μου είναι δεδομένη.

----------


## Hackerpcs

> Μη σε παραξενεύει η μεταγλώττιση - είναι καθιερωμένη στην κουλτούρα πολλών χωρών. Σκέψου μάλιστα ότι στη Γερμανική μεταγλώττιση δεν άφησαν τον Σβαρτσενέγκερ να κάνει τον εαυτό του στο Terminator γιατί δεν απέδιδε επαρκώς τη φωνή που έχουν συνηθίσει να ακούνε με τη φάτσα του οι Γερμανόφωνοι .


Το φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα έγινε και το θεωρώ εντελώς λάθος.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Σύμφωνοι και απολύτως σωστό - απλά νομίζω ότι δεν έχει κλείσει 24 ώρες και έχει πέσει κράξιμο που σχεδόν πάει στο "Netflix πάλι;;;;;; Μπλιάααααααααααααχ"....
> 
> Προσωπικά, εγώ θεωρώ ότι η Netflix τζογάρει χοντρά με την κίνηση αυτή καθώς προσπαθεί μεν να κάνει μια προληπτική "επίθεση" εναντίον των ανταγωνιστών, αλλά προφανώς αν φάει πολύ κράξιμο το brand με λίγες σειρές και ταινίες λόγω υφιστάμενων συμφωνιών με cable providers τότε μάλλον θα γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ.
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως, στις σειρές είναι η ουσία και αν τις γυρίσει όλες στην πλατφόρμα της σε 1-2 μήνες και χτίσει και ταινίες (όπου εκεί είναι κάπως ευκολότερα τα πράγματα στο να τις κάνει stream), τότε σαφώς και θα πιάσει ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι στο κοινό.
> 
> Αν, δε, ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι με πλατφόρμες (Amazon Prime) τότε προβλέπω πολλή δουλειά για εμένα με όλη την γκρίνια που θα πέσει από τους cable providers (το γιατί είναι μια άλλη ιστορία και άσχετη με το νήμα εδώ)


Κοιτα εγω ακουσα την ειδηση και χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα. Δεν ανηκα σε καμια περιπτωση στο αντι-fanboy στρατοπεδο "Netflix Μπλιαααααχ"  :Razz: 

Αλλα δεν μπορω να προσπερασω αυτα τα τοσο χοντρα ατοπηματα. Δεν μπορει να σου εμφανιζεται ο global παροχος streaming υπηρεσιων μεσω διαδικτυου (που προφανως δεν απευθυνεται στον οπαδο που εβαλε νοβα για να βλεπει τον γαβρο, ουτε στην θειτσα που ψωνιζει παπουτσια μονο απο την γειτονια της και ας τα πληρωνει 3 φορες πανω) και να σου παρεχει υποδεεστερο πακετο στην ιδια τιμη. Ειναι σαν να σε εντασσει στην κατηγορια αυτου του (απο επιλογη του ανιδεου) καταναλωτικου κοινου. Ειναι σαν να λεει σκανε αυτοι τα διπλα στους ντοπιους γδαρτες τους θα μου πουν και ευχαριστω για το πετσοκομμενο προιον που τους πλασαρω. Ε αυτο δεν ειναι σοβαρη αντιμετωπιση του πελατη (και το γραφω εγω που προτιμω τους αγγλικους υποτιτλους απο τους ελληνικους). Και αν η netflix περιμενει να πιασει καλα εδω πρωτα για να διορθωσει αυτα τα φαουλ τοτε ας μην σωσει ποτε να πιασει. Προτιμω να τα σκαω στον γδαρτη τον ΟΤΕ αν αποφασισω να βαλω τετοια υπηρεσια απο το να με πιανει κοροιδο ενας κολοσσος και να μου πουλαει εμενα με τον μεσο μισθο 600-1000 ευρω στην ιδια τιμη που πουλαει σε αυτον με τον μεσο μισθο 3-4000 ευρω ενα λειψο πακετο.
Αν παλι διορθωσει γρηγορα τα ανωτερω ατοπηματα τοτε ναι χαλαρα θα το ξανασκεφτω, δεν ειναι θεμα κολληματος ή εμπαθειας. Αλλα νομιζω οτι η καταναλωτικη συνειδηση καπου αντιστοιχα δειχνει. 
Επίμενω παντως οτι το ρισκο για μενα στην ουσια δεν υπαρχει για την Netflix. Θεωρω οτι το ανοιξε ξαφνικα γιατι ειχε ηδη σχεδον ολοκληρωμενη την δικτυακη υποδομη απο την καλυψη των βασικων αγορων που την ενδιεφεραν. Εχω την αισθηση οτι γι αυτην ειναι safe risk το ανοιγμα και δεν θα εχει κοστος αν αποτυχει. Γιατι το κοστος ειναι στο localization της υπηρεσιας και στα δικαιωματα που αμφοτερα δεν εχουν πρχωρησει. Τι τον νοιαζει τον Γερμανο ή τον Ολλανδο πελατη αν δεν πιασει η υπηρεσια στην Ελλαδα; Οσο για την Ελλαδα (για την οποια αν καιγοταν και πολυ εναντι των ανταγωνιστων θα εκανε πιο μελετημενα και τιμια την εισοδο) εφοσον εμφανιστουν οι ανταγωνιστες αν το θελει θα μπορει να το γυρισει και μετα το πραγμα.
Τελος παντων αυτα δεν νομιζω οτι δεν μας αφορουν και ιδιαιτερα, στην πρωτη παραγραφο ειναι το δια ταυτα...

----------


## Banditgr

Εγώ πάλι κατανοώ αυτό που έκανε η Netflix, ως προς το κόψιμο περιεχομένου (για τους υπότιτλους ναι δίνω ένα point σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα και πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι με το χρόνο αυτό θα διορθωθεί). Από τη στιγμή που έχει υπογράψει συμβόλαια με ελληνικούς content providers για αποκλειστικότητα σε συγκεκριμένες σειρές (φαντάζομαι συμβόλαια με σοβαρές ρήτρες) δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό να περιμένει κάποιος ότι από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη θα τους πει "παιδιά, αυτά που ξέρατε να τα ξεχάσετε, τώρα ήρθαμε και εδώ", τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς να πληρώσει και επίσης δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό να περιμένει κάποιος ότι θα κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ενδεχομένως και αυτό να αλλάξει. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

----------


## euri

Ερώτηση:  (COSM)OTE TV και Nova, πόσο χρεώνουν την on-demand υπηρεσία τους αντίστοιχα;

----------


## nnn

> Ερώτηση:  (COSM)OTE TV και Nova, πόσο χρεώνουν την on-demand υπηρεσία τους αντίστοιχα;


ΟΤΕ per item/2,49 έως 3,49 συνήθως ανά ταινία.
Nova το έχει ενσωματωμένο στην τιμή.

----------


## euri

> ΟΤΕ per item/2,49 έως 3,49 συνήθως ανά ταινία.
> Nova το έχει ενσωματωμένο στην τιμή.


Και το ελάχιστο υποχρεωτικό πακέτο τους (όπου κάθεται το on-demand ως επιπλέον υπηρεσία) πόσο κοστίζει;

----------


## apostol70

Δοκιμή σε δύο tv η μία με chromecast 1 και η άλλη με chromecast 2 σε 50αρα VDSL OTE άψογο παίξιμο., απλά το c1 κάνει που και που buffering, που μπορεί βέβαια να οφείλεται και στο άθλιο wifi του router που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ. Ανάλυση καλή ήχος dolby digital 5.1

Η εφαρμογή για android άψογη δοκίμασα και την εφαρμογή των windows 10. Παίζει μια χαρά. Το περίεργο είναι πως ενώ η αρχική σελίδα του edge διαφημίζει την είσοδο του Netflix στην Ελλάδα και σου λέει πήγαινε στο store να την κατεβάσεις, όταν πατάς το κουμπί φορτώνει την εφαρμογή στο store αλλά δεν σε αφήνει να την κατεβάσεις γιατί έχει αφαιρεθεί από την Microsoft!!!! Βέβαια επειδή την είχα ήδη κατεβασμένη σε άλλη συσκευή μου επέτρεψε να την κατεβάσω από την βιβλιοθήκη των εφαρμογών μου!!!!

Δοκίμασα και το να παίξω δυο διαφορετικά στο chromecast και στο pc ταυτόχρονα παίξαν χωρίς πρόβλημα

Όσο για το περιεχόμενο κόβει και σειρές που δεν παίζονται από κανένα κανάλι (δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν υπάρχουν δικαιώματα), όπως το Doctor Who

----------


## Dimitris19

Όλα ok με paypal balance που το ενεργοποίησα. 
Σε Samsung Smart TV είδα την εγκατέστησε μόνη της την εφαρμογή στο hub με σημερινή ημερομηνία.
Σε 18mbps που πιάνει η σύνδεση μου, παίζει άψογα χωρίς κολλήματα τις ultra hd ταινίες(που μόνο ultra hd δεν φαίνονται) μέσω wifi.

----------


## nnn

> Και το ελάχιστο υποχρεωτικό πακέτο τους (όπου κάθεται το on-demand ως επιπλέον υπηρεσία) πόσο κοστίζει;


Από όσο ξέρω, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει περιορισμό (άλλωστε με ενοίκιο είναι). Για Forthnet δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## Andreaslar

Trial και εδώ, όλα άψογα σε Sony bravia

----------


## tiffany

Εγώ δε θα το κάνω προς το παρών λόγω υποτίτλων. Όχι όμως για μένα αλλά για τον πατέρα μου και την αδερφή μου. Τα αγγλικά τους είναι ανύπαρκτα. Οπότε δεν έχει νόημα. Όταν έρθουν με το καλό θα κάνω τη μεγάλη συνδρομή και θα το μοιραζόμαστε σε 2 Smart TV και το PC μου. Θα καταργήσω επιτέλους και το PLEX. Τώρα όλο μου γκρινιάζουν για το streaming. Δε μπορώ ούτε επανεκκίνηση να κάνω.

----------


## konig

> Εγώ πάλι κατανοώ αυτό που έκανε η Netflix, ως προς το κόψιμο περιεχομένου (για τους υπότιτλους ναι δίνω ένα point σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα και πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι με το χρόνο αυτό θα διορθωθεί). Από τη στιγμή που έχει υπογράψει συμβόλαια με ελληνικούς content providers για αποκλειστικότητα σε συγκεκριμένες σειρές (φαντάζομαι συμβόλαια με σοβαρές ρήτρες) δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό να περιμένει κάποιος ότι από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη θα τους πει "παιδιά, αυτά που ξέρατε να τα ξεχάσετε, τώρα ήρθαμε και εδώ", τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς να πληρώσει και επίσης δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό να περιμένει κάποιος ότι θα κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ενδεχομένως και αυτό να αλλάξει. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει.


αμα το netflix ηταν ελληνικο η λασπη θα ειχε αρχισει να φτανει τα 10 χιλιομετρα απο τον οτε και την νοβα αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι δα και κανα μικρο μαγαζακι στην ουσια καλο θα κανει στο netflix απλα να περιμενει και απλα να μην ανανεωσει για τιποτα σοβαρο διοτι κανεις δεν θα γυρισει με τοσο που κοστιζουν και οι δυο

----------


## teodgeor

Αυτοι τωρα περιμενουν τις πολλες συνδρομες απο Ελλαδα χωρις υποτιτλους!!  :Thumb down:  Ας αργουσαν λιγο ακόμη και να εβγαιναν σωστα στη αγορα

----------


## Chris_Nik

Φτωχό το περιεχόμενο για την ώρα. Φυσικά θα πρέπει να προστεθούν και οι υπότιτλοι...

----------


## lak100

> Ναι μπορείς και ναι μπορεί να μπαίνει από άλλη ΙΡ ταυτόχρονα με εσένα αρκεί να μην είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο στο account. Π.χ., εγώ έχω βάλει και τον πατέρα μου με το ίδιο ντιλ που έχεις κι εσύ και βλέπουμε ταυτόχρονα, εκείνος από Ελλάδα, εγώ από Βέλγιο. Αλλά, έχει άλλο πρόσωπο στο account εκείνος και άλλο εγώ.


 ζαχαρα εψησα το αδερφο μου και τελικα βαλαμε το μεγαλο πακετο για να βλεπει και η υπολοιπη  οικογενια θα μοιρασουμε το κοστος /2 και ετσι μου βγαινει 6 ευρω το μηνα μια χαρα. και μονο που θα ξαναδω vr troopers και power rangers χαλαλι

----------


## pannos_85

Και εγώ το δοκίμασα αρχικά σε pc και με τα χίλια ζόρια στην τηλεόραση. Η Sony έχει δικό της κουμπί για το netflix το οποίο προφανώς δεν ήταν διαθέσιμο τόσο καιρό. Έψαχνα πόση ώρα τις ρυθμίσεις και τις εφαρμογές μήπως πρέπει να κάνω εγώ κάτι άλλο, είτε για casting είτε αναβάθμιση λειτουργικού, τελικά με τον χρόνο της το έκανε ανανέωση από μόνη της. Δουλεύει άψογα! Ήδη άρχισα να λιώνω με το Narcos.

Συμφωνώ ότι το περιεχόμενο είναι φτωχό, αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι αρκετό για τον Free μήνα, και στη συνέχεια βλέπουμε. Ειδικά αν προσθέσει και άλλα θα το κρατήσω. 
Όσον αφορά τις σειρές θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τα δικαιώματα πάνε με κάθε σεζόν ξεχωριστά, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, οπότε έχω μια μικρή ελπίδα το House of Cards 4 να το δείξουν και εδώ όταν βγει, αν δεν την έχουν ήδη πουλήσει τη σεζόν στον ΟΤΕ.

Αρχή είναι ακόμα

----------


## PopManiac

> Από όσο ξέρω, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει περιορισμό (άλλωστε με ενοίκιο είναι). Για Forthnet δεν γνωρίζω.


Άλλο σε ρώτηξε ο σύντροφος από τη Βόρεια Μακεδονία  :Wink: 

Για OteTv το πακέτο της τηλεόρασης κατ'ελάχιστον πόσο πάει; Δλδ, βάζω ΟΤΕ TV, βλέπω μόνο μπάλλα και τι πληρώνω; Ή είναι άλλο πακέτο;

Σημειοτέον, και χωρίς να κάνω τα μπόσικα στη Netflix (αν και σε λίγο θα κατηγορηθώ ΚΑΙ γι'αυτό  :Razz: ) κι εδώ στο Βέλγιο όταν ξεκίνησε (με δωρεάν τον πρώτο μήνα και ο νοών) είχε πολύ λιγότερες σειρές / ταινίες από ένα μήνα μετά.

----------


## freak27

Eβαλα VPN και ειμαι στο Αμερικανικο Netflix. Το Ελληνικο δεν ειχε σχεδον τιποτα

----------


## Avvocato

Επιπλεον ενημερωση, και με CYTA  35αρα παιζει μια χαρα. 
Τωρα για τις λυσεις με VPN για να βλεπεις το Αμερικανικο, καλες ακουγονται αν και δεν τις εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα η ουσια ειναι πως σαν υπηρεσια ειναι αρκετα καλη ακομη κι ετσι για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα.

----------


## netcon

Πολύ καλά νέα!!! :Clap: 
Θα προστεθούν και Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι (μίλησα με το support τους) και διάφορα νέα χαρακτηριστικά!

----------


## akisgr

> Πολύ καλά νέα!!!
> Θα προστεθούν και Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι (μίλησα με το support τους) και διάφορα νέα χαρακτηριστικά!


θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε την απάντηση που σου δώσανε από το support?

----------


## netcon

> θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε την απάντηση που σου δώσανε από το support?


Μπορείς να μπεις να ρώτησεις και εσυ αν θέλεις (δεν εχω κρατήσει κάποιο αποδεικτικό)

----------


## PopManiac

> Eβαλα VPN και ειμαι στο Αμερικανικο Netflix. Το Ελληνικο δεν ειχε σχεδον τιποτα


Νuff said και ο νοών  :Whistling:

----------


## euri

> Νuff said και ο νοών


Τι να πεις και για κάποιους που έκαναν κάτι παραπλήσιο, αλλά για να συνδεθούν στο ελληνικό Netflix;

 :ROFL:

----------


## akisgr

απο το support του netflix σχετικα με τα subs..

We do not have any exact date for when there will be Greek subtitles, but we are always looking to add new subtitles!

----------


## netcon

Screenshot απο το support τους



Τέλος πάντων, το σίγουρο είναι οτι θα μπουν

----------


## djuan1988

Ελπίζω ελληνικές φωνές να βάλουν μόνο σε παιδικά και όχι σε σειρές και ταινίες.

----------


## akisgr

> Screenshot απο το support τους
> 
> 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, το σίγουρο είναι οτι θα μπουν


τελεια...!!!!!

----------


## Banditgr

> Αυτοι τωρα περιμενουν τις πολλες συνδρομες απο Ελλαδα χωρις υποτιτλους!!  Ας αργουσαν λιγο ακόμη και να εβγαιναν σωστα στη αγορα


Τώρα αν σου πω ότι και μηδέν συνδρομές να έπαιρναν από Ελλάδα μια χαρά θα κοιμόντουσαν το βράδυ, θα με παρεξηγήσεις ?  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Ελπίζω ελληνικές φωνές να βάλουν μόνο σε παιδικά και όχι σε σειρές και ταινίες.


Αν θα είναι επιλέξιμο, γιατί όχι;

----------


## Banditgr

> Αν θα είναι επιλέξιμο, γιατί όχι;


Ένα λεπτό ρε παιδιά, για υπότιτλους δεν συζητάμε. Θα παίξει και μεταγλώττιση ?  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Ένα λεπτό ρε παιδιά, για υπότιτλους δεν συζητάμε. Θα παίξει και μεταγλώττιση ?


Δεν το πιστεύω, είναι εξαιρετικά δαπανηρό και όχι συνηθισμένο στην Ελλάδα.

Στα παιδικά ίσως.

----------


## djuan1988

> Αν θα είναι επιλέξιμο, γιατί όχι;


Γιατί να πετάξουν λεφτά σε κάτι που δεν έχει ουσιαστικά χρησιμότητα και να μην τα χρησιμοποιήσουν για να αυξήσουν τον αριθμό των υποτίτλων στη γλώσσα μας;

----------


## Helene

Χωρίς ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, αποκλείουν πολύ κόσμο από το πανηγύρι. Και θα πάρει πολύ χρόνο μέχρι κάποιες από τις πιο δημοφιλείς σειρές να αποκτήσουν. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι λάθος από πλευράς marketing, αλλά αναπόφευκτο, προφανώς.

----------


## aroutis

> Που είναι το πρόβλημα να επισημαινονται τα διαφορετικά στάνταρ οσον αφορά την παροχή μιας υπηρεσίας με κοινό τιμολόγιο σε διαφορες χώρες; Αυτή είναι η υγιής στάση ενός καταναλωτή και σίγουρα ο αντιλογος δεν μπορεί να είναι "αν δεν γουστάρεις δεν το βάζεις". Αλλωστε ο απαιτητικός καταναλωτής είναι και ο λόγος που μπορεί να απολαύσουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες και οι fanboys. 
> Δεν μπορεί να πληρώνει 10 ευρώ ο Ολλανδος και 10 ευρώ ο Έλληνας για το ίδιο προϊόν (που για τον δεύτερο το οικονομικό βάρος είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερο) και ο δεύτερος να μην έχει ούτε καν υπότιτλους στην γλώσσα του αλλά και να μην μπορεί να δει ούτε native παραγωγές της netflix. Στην τελική βγάλε πιο μετά το προϊόν όταν (και αν) έχεις λύσει το θέμα με τον υποτιτλισμο και τα δικαιώματα ή δωστο σε μικρότερη τιμή αφού είναι restricted version.


Αν πχ πας Αγγλία, ή Αυστραλία, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι το content των εκάστοτε Netflix portals είναι διαφορετικό απο αυτό του US. Δεν μας έχει βάλει στο μάτι ο πλανήτης και στη περίπτωση του Netflix αποφασίσαν να μας δώσουν πετσοκομένο οπως λένε κάποιοι περιεχόμενο και λοιπά. Οπως σωστά κάποιοι ειπαν, υπάρχει θέμα licensing σε θέμα content αφού το netflix έχει δώσει κάποια πράγματα (πχ HoC) σε ελληνικούς content providers. 
Επίσης, αν (γιατί αυτό δεν έχω μπει στην διαδικασία να το ελέγξω) ο Ολλανδός έχει subs, τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι δεν θα βάλει greek subs; 

Επίσης, τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι νέες παραγωγές της NetFlix δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμες και στην Ελλάδα ;2

----------


## Burning Skies

> Αν πχ πας Αγγλία, ή Αυστραλία, θα παρατηρήσεις ότι το content των εκάστοτε Netflix portals είναι διαφορετικό απο αυτό του US. Δεν μας έχει βάλει στο μάτι ο πλανήτης και στη περίπτωση του Netflix αποφασίσαν να μας δώσουν πετσοκομένο οπως λένε κάποιοι περιεχόμενο και λοιπά. Οπως σωστά κάποιοι ειπαν, υπάρχει θέμα licensing σε θέμα content αφού το netflix έχει δώσει κάποια πράγματα (πχ HoC) σε ελληνικούς content providers.
> Επίσης, αν (γιατί αυτό δεν έχω μπει στην διαδικασία να το ελέγξω) ο Ολλανδός έχει subs, τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι δεν θα βάλει greek subs;
> 
> Επίσης, τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι νέες παραγωγές της NetFlix δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμες και στην Ελλάδα ;2


Ήμουν σαφής βρε Άρη. Άλλο διαφορετικό, άλλο κατά πολύ μικρότερο περιεχόμενο, αλλά στην ίδια τιμή. Αν το θέμα license κάνει το πακέτο που δίνεις στην Ελλάδα να είναι τα 2/3 πχ. (τυχαίο κλασμα) του πακέτου που δίνεις Γερμανία ή Βέλγιο τότε πως γίνεται να το πουλάς στην ίδια τιμή; Πουλα το φθηνότερα και θα είναι τίμιο το προϊόν σου.

----------


## pannos_85

> Ελπίζω ελληνικές φωνές να βάλουν μόνο σε παιδικά και όχι σε σειρές και ταινίες.


Λογικά θα επιλέγεις ήχο και δεν θα είναι default μεταγλώττιση, όπως γίνεται και σε άλλες ταινίες, οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι

----------


## aroutis

> Ήμουν σαφής βρε Άρη. Άλλο διαφορετικό, άλλο κατά πολύ μικρότερο περιεχόμενο, αλλά στην ίδια τιμή. Αν το θέμα license κάνει το πακέτο που δίνεις στην Ελλάδα να είναι τα 2/3 πχ. (τυχαίο κλασμα) του πακέτου που δίνεις Γερμανία ή Βέλγιο τότε πως γίνεται να το πουλάς στην ίδια τιμή; Πουλα το φθηνότερα και θα είναι τίμιο το προϊόν σου.


Μα σου λέω, είναι πολυ μικρότερο, το pricing policy είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## kanenas3

Λύση για υπότιτλους υπάρχει και δουλεύει αλλά μόνο σε PC και θέλει μια μικρή προεργασία. Καλύτερο βέβαια από το τίποτα!

Στον Chrome κατεβάζεις το Super Netflix και παίζεις υπότιτλους κανονικά αφού βέβαια τους τροποποιήσεις στο κατάλληλο format εδώ. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι με κάποια αρχεία υπάρχει θέμα συγχρονισμού των υποτίτλων.

Σήμερα πάντως έχει και το House of Cards οπότε λογικά ακόμα φορτώνουν περιεχόμενο!

----------


## Burning Skies

> Μα σου λέω, είναι πολυ μικρότερο, το pricing policy είναι το ίδιο.


Αν είναι και στην Γερμανία πχ στο ίδιο αστείο μέγεθος με εδώ, ενώ στις ΗΠΑ είναι φουλ, τότε και εκεί τους αντιμετωπίζει σκαρτα η Netflix

----------


## Tiven

Καλημέρα.

Χθες βράδυ έβλεπα το Taxi Driver, είχα αφήσει μισή ώρα από το τέλος. Σήμερα το πρωί δεν υπάρχει η ταινία. Really;

----------


## PopManiac

> Αν είναι και στην Γερμανία πχ στο ίδιο αστείο μέγεθος με εδώ, ενώ στις ΗΠΑ είναι φουλ, τότε και εκεί τους αντιμετωπίζει σκαρτα η Netflix


Δεν νομίζω, επαναλαμβάνω θα αυξηθεί το content στις επόμενες εβδομάδες και μήνες. Και στο Βέλγιο αν βρείτε μερικοί τα αρχικά μου σχόλια κάπου προ 2 ετών θα δείτε ότι τα ίδια έλεγα: Σειρές χωρίς νέους κύκλους, ταινίες του 2012 στην καλύτερη (τότε είχαμε 2014) κλπ. Ο λόγος που έκανα switch στο USA είχε να κάνει περισσότερο με δικές μου προτιμήσεις.

Και έπειτα, ΜΗΝ περιμένετε (να είστε ρεαλιστικοί) *ίδιες* κυκλοφορίες Bluray ΚΑΙ σε streaming. Πχ, ποτέ των ποτών δεν πρόκειται να δείτε το SW Ep7 να βγαίνει στο Netflix ή στην Αμαζόνα ως κομμάτι του sub bundle την ίδια εβδομάδα ή μήνα με το Bluray. Πάντοτε θα περνάνε μήνες στην καλύτερη (εδώ το Godfather ακόμα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ως stream)  :Wink:  Για σειρές είναι άλλη η συζήτηση

----------


## senkradvii

> Αν εσύ έχεις γραμμή που δεν σηκώνει το bitrate του Netflix, δεν είναι πρόβλημα του Netflix αυτό αλλά δικό σου και του παρόχου ιντερνετ στον οποίο βρίσκεσαι. Εξάλου σου δείνει επιλογή το Netflix, έχει 3 πακέτα, αν δεν σηκώνει ultrahd η γραμμή σου τότε απλώς πας σε άλλο πακέτο. Τώρα οι υπότιτλοι και το πλήθος των ταινιών/σειρών είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.


Ότι να'ναι.. Παρέα με τον Gordito.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αντικειμενική ερώτηση έκανε ο άνθρωπος, ποιος είπε ότι έχει πρόβλημα το Netflix?
> "Τι ανάλυσης περιεχόμενο έχει η μεσαία (HD) ποιότητα και ποια ποιότητα πιάνω με 5-6Mbps"
> 
> Η απάντηση είναι ότι ως HD ορίζει "720p or better", και συστήνει τουλάχιστον 5 Mbps.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> 720p σηκώνει σίγουρα. Για 1080p θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις για ξέρεις αν σηκώνει. Όταν λέμε 1080 μπορεί να μεταβάλλεται το Bitrate και να μην το καταλαβαίνεις, οπότε μη δίνεις πολλή σημασία εκεί. Σημασία για εμένα έχει ότι η εικόνα που είδα είναι πάρα πολύ καθαρή για τα 5700Kbps που συγχρονίζω (Και αυτό το bitrate θεωρείται χαμηλό για 1080 περιεχόμενο).


Tέλεια thanks!

----------


## Gianniskriti

Εχει και ντοκιματερ;

----------


## Tiven

> Εχει και ντοκιματερ;


Αν προλάβεις και το δεις πριν το αφαιρέσουν, ναι.

Καλή τύχη.

----------


## euri

> Αν είναι και στην Γερμανία πχ στο ίδιο αστείο μέγεθος με εδώ, ενώ στις ΗΠΑ είναι φουλ, τότε και εκεί τους αντιμετωπίζει σκαρτα η Netflix


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Το περιεχόμενο σε όλες τις χώρες εκτός των Η.Π.Α. είναι όντως μικρότερο σε απόλυτο αριθμό, αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα και διαφορετικό.

Για να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, η σειρά Agent Carter (Marvel universe) υπάρχει διαθέσιμη στο φινλανδικό Netflix, αλλά όχι στο αμερικανικό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί να πετάξουν λεφτά σε κάτι που δεν έχει ουσιαστικά χρησιμότητα και να μην τα χρησιμοποιήσουν για να αυξήσουν τον αριθμό των υποτίτλων στη γλώσσα μας;


Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## konc

Ερώτηση: Υπάρχει περίπτωση στον δοκιμαστικό μήνα να προσφέρουν την καλύτερη ποιότητα (UHD) σε ότι είναι διαθέσιμο? 
Έβλεπα χθες ένα ντοκυμαντέρ και ενώ έχω διαλέξει το HD πακέτο έβλεπα τη γραμμή να κατεβάζει συνεχώς με 2.4MΒ/s! Σχεδόν τερμάτιζε την 30άρα VDSL. 
Δεν είναι λογικό το νούμερο για HD περιεχόμενο, το περίμενα στα 5-6Mbps

----------


## nikoslykos

Το εβαλα κιεγω λοιπον το trial... λοιπον πρωτες εντυπωσεις. Η πρωτη μου κακιστη εντυπωση που το ανεφερα και στο support ειναι οτι δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να αφαιρεσεις τα στοιχεια της καρτα σου απο το account. Μονο να αλλαξεις καρτα. Νταξει παει καιρχεται.... αλλα συνηθως σε site με recurring subscription τα αφαιρω και το κανω manual... και οσον αφορα το περιεχομενο νταξει αρκετα πετσοκομενο. Βεβαια απο το chat που μιλησα μαζι τους μου ειπαν ουσιαστικα οτι νταξει ειναι η αρχη ακομα,πρωτη φορα ηρθε στη χωρα μας σιγα σιγα θα ανανεωθει κατα πολυ το περιεχομενο. Εγω προσωπικα θα το χρησιμοποιησω μεχρι να μου ληξει το trial και θα ξανα κανω subscription το πασχα να δω αν εχει καποια διαφορα.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Και έπειτα, ΜΗΝ περιμένετε (να είστε ρεαλιστικοί) ίδιες κυκλοφορίες Bluray ΚΑΙ σε streaming. Πχ, ποτέ των ποτών δεν πρόκειται να δείτε το SW Ep7 να βγαίνει στο Netflix ή στην Αμαζόνα ως κομμάτι του sub bundle την ίδια εβδομάδα ή μήνα με το Bluray. Πάντοτε θα περνάνε μήνες στην καλύτερη (εδώ το Godfather ακόμα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ως stream)  Για σειρές είναι άλλη η συζήτηση


Δεν περίμενα κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Εχει και ντοκιματερ;





> Αν προλάβεις και το δεις πριν το αφαιρέσουν, ναι.
> 
> Καλή τύχη.


Ευχαριστω για το ενθαρρυντικο σου σχόλιο!
Λοιπον, απ' οτι καταλαβα, δεν πειρεχει καναλια ντοκιμαντερ που δινει η Νοβα και ΟΤΕ οπως π.χ. Discovery Κτλ ,....

----------


## euri

> Λοιπον, απ' οτι καταλαβα, δεν πειρεχει καναλια ντοκιμαντερ που δινει η Νοβα και ΟΤΕ οπως π.χ. Discovery Κτλ ,....


Δεν περιέχει κανάλια.  Είναι μια βιβλιοθήκη από την οποία διαλέγεις το βίντεο που θέλεις να δεις.  Ανάμεσα στα διαθέσιμα documentaries έχει και παραγωγές του National Geographic και άλλων δικτύων.

----------


## konig

ακομη και για αυτο που ανοιξε 2 μερες πριν εχουμε φτασει τις 12 σελιδες με παραπονα που σιγουρα υπαρχουν και σε πολλες απο τις 130 χωρες που μολις ανοιξε...
αλλα επειδη ειμαστε γαματοι τα θελουμε ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!1111111

----------


## minas

> Ήμουν σαφής βρε Άρη. Άλλο διαφορετικό, άλλο κατά πολύ μικρότερο περιεχόμενο, αλλά στην ίδια τιμή. Αν το θέμα license κάνει το πακέτο που δίνεις στην Ελλάδα να είναι τα 2/3 πχ. (τυχαίο κλασμα) του πακέτου που δίνεις Γερμανία ή Βέλγιο τότε πως γίνεται να το πουλάς στην ίδια τιμή; Πουλα το φθηνότερα και θα είναι τίμιο το προϊόν σου.


Εικάζω ότι προσπαθεί να έχει ενιαία τιμολογιακή πολιτική για να μην ενθαρρύνει την πρακτική να πληρώνεις τη φτηνότερη συνδρομή και μετά να ψάχνεις για VPN. Εξάλλου είναι πολύ ανεκτικοί στη χρήση VPN, θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να σου "κλειδώνουν" το περιεχόμενο βάσει της χώρας της κάρτας, αντί να σου δείχνουν διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο ανάλογα με τη χώρα που "μπαίνεις".

----------


## vampyre

Πάντως μόλις έφαγα πόρτα από Paypal και Visa πιστωτική. Το Paypal συνδέεται στη visa της alphabank.

----------


## lewton

> Στην τελική με προσβάλει και με υπονομεύει σαν καταναλωτή να μην υποστηρίζει τη γλώσσα μου και να μου ζητάει και λεφτά!
> Τι σόι υποστήριξη για την Ελλαδα (όπως και για καθε μια απο τις 130 χώρες) ειναι αυτη που την ανακοινώνουν κιολας????


Εδώ και χρόνια γκρινιάζαμε που δε μας άφηναν να έχουμε συνδρομή από Ελλάδα.
Δε ζητούσαμε localized προϊόν αλλά την αξιοποίηση της δυνατότητας του Internet να διαθέσεις την υπηρεσία σου σε όλον τον κόσμο χωρίς περιορισμούς τύπου "μα πως να σου στείλω το DVD αφού είσαι στην άλλη άκρη του Ατλαντικού;".  :Razz:  
Δε σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να πληρώσεις τώρα, αλλά τουλάχιστον απάντησαν σε αυτό το βασικό αίτημα.

----------


## zig

Χωρίς να έχω προηγούμενη εμπειρία από τέτοιες συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες, γράφτηκα δοκιμαστικά χθες για να δω περί τίνος πρόκειται. Λογικό μου φαίνεται το τι παρέχουν στην τιμή που το παρέχουν. Πρόκειται για μπίσνα και τα έξοδα πρέπει να ματσάρουν τα έσοδα. Αν έδιναν ταυτόχρονα περισσότερες ταινίες και περισσότερες σειρές δεν θα ήταν υπηρεσία αλλά φιλανθρωπική επιχείρηση που πάει για κανόνι. Αν υπάρξει και μια λογική ανανέωση του τι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο πιθανόν θα συνεχίσω την συνδρομή.

----------


## nnn

> Άλλο σε ρώτηξε ο σύντροφος από τη Βόρεια Μακεδονία 
> 
> Για OteTv το πακέτο της τηλεόρασης κατ'ελάχιστον πόσο πάει; Δλδ, βάζω ΟΤΕ TV, βλέπω μόνο μπάλλα και τι πληρώνω; Ή είναι άλλο πακέτο;
> 
> Σημειοτέον, και χωρίς να κάνω τα μπόσικα στη Netflix (αν και σε λίγο θα κατηγορηθώ ΚΑΙ γι'αυτό ) κι εδώ στο Βέλγιο όταν ξεκίνησε (με δωρεάν τον πρώτο μήνα και ο νοών) είχε πολύ λιγότερες σειρές / ταινίες από ένα μήνα μετά.


Ok, παρανόησις  :Razz: 

Ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει το OnDemand με το κομματι, κάθε 10/15 ημέρες αλλάζουν οι προσφερόμενες 4 ταινίες, τις οποίες μπορείς να τις νοικιάσεις με χρέωση, σαν να είναι videoclub (έχεις 24 ώρες να τις δεις με την ίδια χρέωση). Δεν υπάρχει επιπλέον κόστος, αν δεν νοικιάσεις δεν πληρώνεις κάτι άλλο.

----------


## anderm

Στο δορυφορικό αυτά.

Στο IPTV - Hybrid προσφέρει αυτή τη στιγμή πχ The Martian,Me the earl and the dying gidl,Hitman,Wrecking Crew,The Pyramid,Iris,Freebirds,Backmask,The D-Train, Broken Horses και μπόλικα ακόμα (93 στο σύνολο) HD πρεμιέρες αυτά λέει. Το άσχημο είναι ότι κοστίζει 3,40 το κομμάτι. Τουλάχιστον έχουν καλή εικόνα.

----------


## nfotis

> Χωρίς να έχω προηγούμενη εμπειρία από τέτοιες συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες, γράφτηκα δοκιμαστικά χθες για να δω περί τίνος πρόκειται. Λογικό μου φαίνεται το τι παρέχουν στην τιμή που το παρέχουν. Πρόκειται για μπίσνα και τα έξοδα πρέπει να ματσάρουν τα έσοδα. Αν έδιναν ταυτόχρονα περισσότερες ταινίες και περισσότερες σειρές δεν θα ήταν υπηρεσία αλλά φιλανθρωπική επιχείρηση που πάει για κανόνι. Αν υπάρξει και μια λογική ανανέωση του τι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο πιθανόν θα συνεχίσω την συνδρομή.


Το θέμα της αδειοδότησης (licensing) έχει να κάνει με τους παραγωγούς του περιεχομένου (τηλεοπτικά στούντιο κτλ.)
Οι δημιουργοί θέλουν να πουλάνε ξανά και ξανά το ίδιο προϊόν, πχ άλλη συμφωνία με ΗΠΑ, άλλη συμφωνία για Βρετανική Κοινοπολιτεία, άλλη συμφωνία για ΕΕ, άλλη συμφωνία ανά χώρα κτλ.
Προφανώς το περιεχόμενο που έχουν αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα ΟΤΕ, Nova κτλ από τους παραγωγούς έχουν και ρήτρα αποκλειστικότητας για όσο καιρό τα έχουν αγοράσει. Αν πχ ο ΟΤΕ έχει αγοράσει το House of cards για φέτος από την Netflix (μια σπάνια περίπτωση που αυτοί είναι οι παραγωγοί), του χρόνου θα μπορεί η Netflix να το δείχνει στην Ελλάδα απευθείας.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## ironfist

Και μόνο σαν είδηση πως έγινε η αρχή με τέτοιου τύπου διαδικτυακές βιβλιοθήκες είναι πολύ θετικό για όποιον θέλει πρόσβαση σε τέτοιες υπηρεσίες και έψαχνε τρικ για να αποφεύγει τους γεωγραφικούς περιορισμούς.

----------


## teodor_ch

Το κόστος το βρίσκω λογικό και άνετα θα πλήρωνα.
Τηλεόραση δε βλέπω για να βάλω κάποια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία NOVA/OTE TV/... οπότε μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω τα 10-15 ευρώ/μήνα για τις 3-5 ταινίες που θα βρώ το χρόνο να δώ.

Όμως ο ΟΤΕ μου δίνει μόνο 4Mbit οπότε η λύση live streaming πάει περίπατο. Θα δοκιμάσω το τριαλ σε κανένα 3μηνο, μή τρέχω να κάνω Beta testing.

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για buffering μεγάλου τμήματος της τανίας? Μιλάω για >>50% ώστε να βγεί όλη χωρίς κολλήματα μετά.

Προς το παρόν μένω με 
Sonarr+Couchpotato

----------


## minas

> Το κόστος το βρίσκω λογικό και άνετα θα πλήρωνα.
> Τηλεόραση δε βλέπω για να βάλω κάποια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία NOVA/OTE TV/... οπότε μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω τα 10-15 ευρώ/μήνα για τις 3-5 ταινίες που θα βρώ το χρόνο να δώ.
> 
> Όμως ο ΟΤΕ μου δίνει μόνο 4Mbit οπότε η λύση live streaming πάει περίπατο. Θα δοκιμάσω το τριαλ σε κανένα 3μηνο, μή τρέχω να κάνω Beta testing.
> 
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για buffering μεγάλου τμήματος της τανίας? Μιλάω για >>50% ώστε να βγεί όλη χωρίς κολλήματα μετά.
> 
> Προς το παρόν μένω με 
> Sonarr+Couchpotato


Για Standard Definition μπορείς να βλέπεις και με λιγότερο από 4Mbps. Προφανώς εάν θέλεις High Definition θα κάνει buffering όταν έχεις χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, αλλά είναι σημαντικά χειρότερη η εμπειρία θέασης εάν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις για να ξεκινήσει η ταινία. Πάντως η συνήθης συμπεριφορά της εφαρμογής είναι να ρίχνει την ποιότητα για να μην έχεις διακοπές, όταν δεν επαρκεί η ταχύτητα.

----------


## teodor_ch

> Για Standard Definition μπορείς να βλέπεις και με λιγότερο από 4Mbps. Προφανώς εάν θέλεις High Definition θα κάνει buffering όταν έχεις χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, αλλά είναι σημαντικά χειρότερη η εμπειρία θέασης εάν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις για να ξεκινήσει η ταινία. Πάντως η συνήθης συμπεριφορά της εφαρμογής είναι να ρίχνει την ποιότητα για να μην έχεις διακοπές, όταν δεν επαρκεί η ταχύτητα.


Το θέμα είναι το δε βάλαμε τις άτοκες δόσεις για να βλέπουμε τις 3-5 ταινίες το μήνα με 720p  :Razz: 
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να του βάλω μία ώρα νωρίτερα να ξεκινήσει το buffering?

----------


## minas

> Το θέμα είναι το δε βάλαμε τις άτοκες δόσεις για να βλέπουμε τις 3-5 ταινίες το μήνα με 720p 
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να του βάλω μία ώρα νωρίτερα να ξεκινήσει το buffering?


Ελπίζω να μη στο χαλάσω κι άλλο επισημαίνοντας ότι για το Netflix και το 720p εντάσσεται στο HD  :Smile: . Σε υπολογιστή μπορείς σίγουρα να "κλειδώσεις" την ποιότητα που θέλεις, σε εφαρμογή τηλεόρασης δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται...

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Ελπίζω να μη στο χαλάσω κι άλλο επισημαίνοντας ότι για το Netflix και το 720p εντάσσεται στο HD . Σε υπολογιστή μπορείς σίγουρα να "κλειδώσεις" την ποιότητα που θέλεις, σε εφαρμογή τηλεόρασης δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται...


Με θέαση μέσω του xbox360 δεν μπορώ να παρέμβω στην ανάλυση, μου δείχνει συνέχεια σε 1080p (εχω το μεσαίο πακέτο).Δυστυχώς για την smart tv μου ετους 2010 (Samsung c650) δεν υπάρχει το application στο store

----------


## tsigarid

> Το θέμα είναι το δε βάλαμε τις άτοκες δόσεις για να βλέπουμε τις 3-5 ταινίες το μήνα με 720p 
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να του βάλω μία ώρα νωρίτερα να ξεκινήσει το buffering?


Δεν κάνει ποτέ buffer σε όλη την ταινία, μόνο για τα επόμενα μερικά λεπτά, οπότε αν αρχίσεις την ταινία, πατήσεις αμέσως pause, και ~1 λεπτό μετά αρχίσεις να βλέπεις, θα έχεις αυτόματα τη μέγιστη ποιότητα που μπορείς να δεις με βάση τη γραμμή σου.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το θέμα είναι το δε βάλαμε τις άτοκες δόσεις για να βλέπουμε τις 3-5 ταινίες το μήνα με 720p 
> Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να του βάλω μία ώρα νωρίτερα να ξεκινήσει το buffering?





> Δεν κάνει ποτέ buffer σε όλη την ταινία, μόνο για τα επόμενα μερικά λεπτά, οπότε αν αρχίσεις την ταινία, πατήσεις αμέσως pause, και ~1 λεπτό μετά αρχίσεις να βλέπεις, θα έχεις αυτόματα τη μέγιστη ποιότητα που μπορείς να δεις με βάση τη γραμμή σου.


Τον παλιό καλό καιρό, βλέπαμε σε ποιό temp στον δίσκο έσωζε το buffer ο firefox και τσιμπούσαμε το όποιο streaming από εκεί. Τώρα έχω καιρό ν' ασχοληθώ αλλά με κάποιο redirection/pipe κάτι θα γίνεται   :Razz:

----------


## ioetisap

> Τον παλιό καλό καιρό, βλέπαμε σε ποιό temp στον δίσκο έσωζε το buffer ο firefox και τσιμπούσαμε το όποιο streaming από εκεί. Τώρα έχω καιρό ν' ασχοληθώ αλλά με κάποιο redirection/pipe κάτι θα γίνεται


Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο απλό δεδομένου ότι τρέχει σε DASH... ;-)

ΥΓ Μ' ένα γρήγορο γουγλάρισμα πάντως βλέπω ότι υπάρχει το ημίμετρο Shift+Alt+Left Click (ή Shift+Option+Click σε Mac) που δίνει επιλογή μεγέθους buffer έως ένα όριο.

ΥΥΓ Το DASH είναι συχνά η αιτία που το Youtube πια είναι συχνά άθλιο -για τουλάχιστον μεγάλα videos και σίγουρα όταν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει πχ παύση ή μεταπήδηση σε άλλο χρόνο- σε αργές ή ασταθείς συνδέσεις (παρ'ότι υποτίθεται το DASH θεωρητικά υιοθετήθηκε -μεταξύ άλλων- για να εξαλειφθούν τέτοια προβλήματα)· αναφορικά με το youtube υπάρχουν γι' αυτό λύσεις σαν το Youtube Center αλλά πάλι θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον είναι ημίμετρα (όταν, όπως και για όσο ακόμα λειτουργούν).

----------


## djuan1988

Ωραίο link που πόσταραν σε άλλο forum.

http://unogs.com/countrydetail/

Δείχνει το διαθέσιμο υλικό ανά χώρα. Δυστυχώς το δικό μας είναι ελάχιστο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο απλό δεδομένου ότι τρέχει σε DASH... ;-)
> 
> ΥΓ Μ' ένα γρήγορο γουγλάρισμα πάντως βλέπω ότι υπάρχει το ημίμετρο Shift+Alt+Left Click (ή Shift+Option+Click σε Mac) που δίνει επιλογή μεγέθους buffer έως ένα όριο.
> 
> ΥΥΓ Το DASH είναι συχνά η αιτία που το Youtube πια είναι συχνά άθλιο -για τουλάχιστον μεγάλα videos και σίγουρα όταν θέλει κάποιος να κάνει πχ παύση ή μεταπήδηση σε άλλο χρόνο- σε αργές ή ασταθείς συνδέσεις (παρ'ότι υποτίθεται το DASH θεωρητικά υιοθετήθηκε -μεταξύ άλλων- για να εξαλειφθούν τέτοια προβλήματα)· αναφορικά με το youtube υπάρχουν γι' αυτό λύσεις σαν το Youtube Center αλλά πάλι θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον είναι ημίμετρα (όταν, όπως και για όσο ακόμα λειτουργούν).


Δεν λέει κανένας ότι είναι απλό, ίσως να μην αξίζει και τον κόπο
Αλλά
streaming->buffer->stdout == αντιγράφεται

----------


## Andreaslar

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει τοπικό υλικό απο κάθε χώρα; Δηλαδή κάποια Ελληνική σειρά, ταινία, ντοκιμαντέρ...

----------


## xhaos

1. Στα θετικά ότι λειτουργεί άψογα και με hd, και το app στη Samsung διευκολύνει παρά πολύ.
2. Στα αρνητικά ότι σε παλαιότερες smart TV δεν υπάρχουν app καθώς και το περιορισμένο content.

----------


## PopManiac

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει τοπικό υλικό απο κάθε χώρα; Δηλαδή κάποια Ελληνική σειρά, ταινία, ντοκιμαντέρ...


Ναι, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι πλάνα μπορεί να έχει η Netflix για Ελλάδα

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Με θέαση μέσω του xbox360 δεν μπορώ να παρέμβω στην ανάλυση, μου δείχνει συνέχεια σε 1080p (εχω το μεσαίο πακέτο).Δυστυχώς για την smart tv μου ετους 2010 (Samsung c650) δεν υπάρχει το application στο store





> 2. Στα αρνητικά ότι σε παλαιότερες smart TV δεν υπάρχουν app


Εγώ που έχω Samsung σειράς H6400 που δεν μου εμφάνιζε το App, χρησιμοποιώντας οδηγίες από το Internet έκανα restore το smart hub και κατά το initial setup επέλεξα σαν χώρα την Αμερική. Έτσι εμφανίστηκε άμεσα το app (και μια ντουζίνα άλλα). Φυσικά χάθηκαν τα Ελληνικά Apps, αλλά έτσι κ αλλιώς ποτέ δεν τα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει.
Λογικά παρόμοια διαδικασία παίζει να υπάρχει και σε παλαιότερα μοντέλα. (με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στον γούγλη βλέπω ότι η πιάνει και στην c650)
Βέβαια εγώ βιάστηκα γιατί ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω από Day 1. Μπορεί να αλλάξει και να εμφανιστεί και στο Ελληνικό SmartHub.


Σχετικά με την υπηρεσία... 
Έχω να δω τόση ταινία από όταν ήμουν φοιτητής. 1 click movies για 10Ε/μήνα; Σχεδόν τόσο πληρώνω στο usenet και δεν είμαι και νόμιμος.
Σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω και ένα PPTP tunnel προς USA για να δω το content. Έχει κανείς τα σχετικά routed IPs;

ΥΓ:
Από όλους εσάς που έχετε OTE/NOVA, δώστε μου ένα topic από τα threads που γκρινιάζατε γιατί δεν έχουν όλες τις ταινίες/σειρές που παίζουν σε ανάλογους παρόχους του εξωτερικού. 130 χώρες προσέθεσαν. Copyright infringement management is a bitch. Και τόσο περιεχόμενο που καταφέραμε να δούμε για αρχή, μια χαρά είμαστε.

ΥΓ2: Αν δεν δουν επαρκές κοινό από Ελλάδα, δεν νομίζω να δουν κάποιοι που θέλουν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σύντομα.

----------


## pol71

το  restore το smart hub πωs το εκανεs και μετα εβαλεs την αμερικη.

----------


## Maynard

> Δε μου δέχεται τη χρεωστική master card... Ίσως είναι λίγο νωρίς. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους αυτό;


Τελικά με χρεωστική της εθνικής έχει καταφέρει κανείς να γραφτεί; Μου πετάει συνέχεια

We are unable to start your Netflix membership with the information you provided. Please contact Netflix Customer Service {?csPhoneNumber?}

και πιο αραιά το 

The payment system is unavailable right now. Please try again later.


Edit: Τελικά την δέχτηκε αλλα μετά απο άπειρες προσπάθειες.

----------


## maarinos

@pol71
Πάρε αντίγραφο σε USB με τα κανάλια της τωρινής γλώσσας και χώρας που έχεις Π.Χ Ελλάδα Ελληνικά, γιατί σε διαφορετική γλώσσα χώρα δεν θα διαβάσει τι λίστα με τα κανάλια.
Μενού/Υποστήριξη/Αυτοδιάγνωση/Επαναφορά κωδικός PIN συνήθως έιναι τέσσερα μηδενικά.
Θα κάνει επανεκκινηση.
Χώρα: Αμερική Γλώσσα Αγγλικα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Τελικά με χρεωστική της εθνικής έχει καταφέρει κανείς να γραφτεί; Μου πετάει συνέχεια
> 
> We are unable to start your Netflix membership with the information you provided. Please contact Netflix Customer Service {?csPhoneNumber?}
> 
> και πιο αραιά το 
> 
> The payment system is unavailable right now. Please try again later.
> 
> 
> Edit: Τελικά την δέχτηκε αλλα μετά απο άπειρες προσπάθειες.


Μήπως τελικά παρά την εδώ γκρίνια το ευρύτερο κοινό στην Ελλάδα γράφεται σχετικά μαζικά και λόγω cc δεν τους προλαβαίνουν; Απορία ειλικρινής

----------


## xhaos

Σε παλαιότερη bravia ex320 smart δεν λειτουργεί εξ αιτίας προδιαγραφών. Ενώ παλαιά υπήρχε app, σε μοντέλα 5 χρόνων το έχουν κόψει γιατί δεν μπορούν να τρέξουν το σημερινό drm.

----------


## iLLiCiT

> το  restore το smart hub πωs το εκανεs και μετα εβαλεs την αμερικη.


https://support.unlocator.com/custom...msung-smart-tv

Για άλλες εκδόσεις μπορεί να είναι λίγο διαφορετικό. Στην H μετά το reset στο license agreement πατάς », 2, 8, 9, « (fast forward, 2, 8, 9, rewind)
Σε κάποιες άλλες ενώ φόρτωνε το smarthub πατούσες «, 2, 8, 9,»  (rewind, 2, 8, 9, fast forward).

Google το μοντέλο σου, reset smarthub change country

----------


## zianna

Υπόψιν, το netflix με έχει πετάξει από το αμερικάνικο και με έχει επιστρέψει στο βέλγικο ουκ ολίγες φορές, έχοντας μόνο αλλάξει το region στο smarthub.
Με αλλαγή του DNS δεν με έχει πετάξει ποτέ.

Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα εγώ καμιά μαλακία και με έβρισκε, δεν το έψαξα πολύ γιατί μου κάναν δώρο amazon prime για ένα χρόνο και εκεί το application δεν δούλευε χωρίς αλλαγή dns και το άλλαξα.

----------


## WAntilles

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:

Για κάποιον που δεν έχει smart TV, και δεν θέλει να συνδέσει υπολογιστή, πώς θα γίνει streamed το περιεχόμενο του Netflix στο μέσο προβολής (του κάποιου);

----------


## blade_

> Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:
> 
> Για κάποιον που δεν έχει smart TV, και δεν θέλει να συνδέσει υπολογιστή, πώς θα γίνει streamed το περιεχόμενο του Netflix στο μέσο προβολής (του κάποιου);


προφανως και δε γινεται.μονη λυση η αγορα ανδροιδ tv η chromecast.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:
> 
> Για κάποιον που δεν έχει smart TV, και δεν θέλει να συνδέσει υπολογιστή, πώς θα γίνει streamed το περιεχόμενο του Netflix στο μέσο προβολής (του κάποιου);


Τουλάχιστον έχει internet ?  :Razz: 

Αρκεί να συνδέσεις ασύρματα ή με καλώδιο κάποια συσκευή που να μπορεί να παίξει netflix
Εχουμε και λέμε
1. chromecast
2. androidbox
3. κινητό τηλέφωνο (πχ mhl ή ασύρματα)
4. tablet

και τα roku, appletv klp

kai ρίχνεις και μια ματιά στην tv (miracast ? dlna ? widi ? klp)

----------


## euri

Media players/boxes (πχ το WD Live), casting από smartphone/tablet με Chromecast (ή και miracast), connected (smart) home theatres.

edit: στα είπε ο αποπάνως  :Biggrin:

----------


## Νικαετός

Για να δούμε. Έκανα εγγραφή με χρεωστική της Άλφα, προς το παρόν στο pc, σε λίγο θα το βάλω και στην Samsung//

----------


## nnn

Ενδιαφέρον
http://fieldguide.gizmodo.com/use-th...ium=socialflow

----------


## guerin

Καλησπέρα. Εγώ που έχω μία samsung αγορασμένη το 2009 και δεν έχει apps μπορώ να κάνω κάτι; Το τελευταίο firmware που βλέπω είναι του 2010. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα αυτό να έχει apps? Τόσα χρόνια δεν με είχε απασχολήσει το να κατεβάσω το update.

----------


## zianna

Και οι παιχνιδομηχανές παίζουν netflix, PS4, XBox360
Φυσικά αν δεν παίζεις είναι ηλίθιο να ξοδέψεις τόσα λεφτά μόνο για το netflix, υπάρχουν πιο φθηνές επιλογές όπως roku stick, google chromcast γύρω στο 40άρι, apple tv επίσης αξίζει στα διπλάσια λεφτά..

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:
> 
> Για κάποιον που δεν έχει smart TV, και δεν θέλει να συνδέσει υπολογιστή, πώς θα γίνει streamed το περιεχόμενο του Netflix στο μέσο προβολής (του κάποιου);


Από ποιο 1996 μας γράφεις;  :Shocked:

----------


## goku

> Από ποιο 1996 μας γράφεις;


Που είναι το περίεργο; εμείς έχουμε μια τηλεόραση στο σαλόνι εδώ και 15 χρόνια, δεν είμαι ούτε flat, και αν δεν χαλάσει δεν πρόκειται να την πετάξουμε ούτε να πάρουμε άλλη.

----------


## WAntilles

> Από ποιο 1996 μας γράφεις;


Από το "μακρινό" 2011 οπότε υπήρχαν ακόμα plasma. Για να παραφράσω και κάποιον σοφό, a projecting media "of a more civilized age".

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Από ποιο 1996 μας γράφεις;


Είσαι βαθειά νυχτωμένος   :Razz: 

Διαθέτω (και πωλείται) flat 32άρα LG που ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΩΝ όταν και τα κατοχικά τρανζιστοράκια είχαν. Ηχο μόνο από μεγάφωνα της tv. Εχει βέβαια hdmi, usb και τον κακό της τον καιρό.  :Mad:

----------


## lewton

> Από το "μακρινό" 2011 οπότε υπήρχαν ακόμα plasma. Για να παραφράσω και κάποιον σοφό, a projecting media "of a more civilized age".


E να τη συνδέσεις με το laptop σου. 




> Είσαι βαθειά νυχτωμένος  
> 
> Διαθέτω (και πωλείται) flat 32άρα LG που ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΩΝ όταν και τα κατοχικά τρανζιστοράκια είχαν. Ηχο μόνο από μεγάφωνα της tv. Εχει βέβαια hdmi, usb και τον κακό της τον καιρό.


Εγώ είμαι νυχτωμένος ή εσύ που την αγόρασες;  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> E να τη συνδέσεις με το laptop σου. 
> 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι νυχτωμένος ή εσύ που την αγόρασες;


 :One thumb up: 

Εγώ όμως ξημέρωσα. Τώρα ξέρω τι να κοιτάω :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ όμως ξημέρωσα. Τώρα ξέρω τι να κοιτάω


Μια HDMI υποδοχή για να μπαίνει το Chromecast χρειάζεσαι. Ούτε smart ούτε άλλες ανοησίες, απλά μια τρύπα.

----------


## 29gk

Mια ερωτηση σχετικα με το περιεχομενο του Netflix, σε ταινιες παλιες. Εχει λοιπον το μενου του καναλιου, σε καποια χωρα που η παρουσια του ειναι πανω απο 1 χρονο, ταινιες παλαιων δεκαετιων, πχ 1930, 40 60;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μια HDMI υποδοχή για να μπαίνει το Chromecast χρειάζεσαι. Ούτε smart ούτε άλλες ανοησίες, απλά μια τρύπα.


Και πως θα πάρω τον ήχο από την τηλεόραση να τον περάσω σε ενισχυτή ?

----------


## nnn

Μια χαρά σε Chromecast μέσω της Android  εφαρμογής. Οι Αγγλικοί CC είναι παρόντες στις σειρές.

----------


## Gianniskriti

> 1. Στα θετικά ότι λειτουργεί άψογα και με hd, και το app στη Samsung διευκολύνει παρά πολύ.
> 2. Στα αρνητικά ότι σε παλαιότερες smart TV δεν υπάρχουν app καθώς και το περιορισμένο content.


Ποιο μοντελο samsung smart tv εχεις;

----------


## famous-walker

> Και πως θα πάρω τον ήχο από την τηλεόραση να τον περάσω σε ενισχυτή ?


Δεν υποστηρίζει arc; www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/arc.aspx

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Εγώ που έχω Samsung σειράς H6400 που δεν μου εμφάνιζε το App, χρησιμοποιώντας οδηγίες από το Internet έκανα restore το smart hub και κατά το initial setup επέλεξα σαν χώρα την Αμερική. Έτσι εμφανίστηκε άμεσα το app (και μια ντουζίνα άλλα). Φυσικά χάθηκαν τα Ελληνικά Apps, αλλά έτσι κ αλλιώς ποτέ δεν τα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει.
> Λογικά παρόμοια διαδικασία παίζει να υπάρχει και σε παλαιότερα μοντέλα. (με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση στον γούγλη βλέπω ότι η πιάνει και στην c650)
> Βέβαια εγώ βιάστηκα γιατί ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω από Day 1. Μπορεί να αλλάξει και να εμφανιστεί και στο Ελληνικό SmartHub.


Φιλε μου ηδη δοκιμασα κι εγω τα διαφορα κoλπα με τα restore κλπ αλλα δεν επιασαν, γιατι εμενα στην λιστα χωρων δεν εχει usa, uk, Κλπ

- - - Updated - - -




> Ενδιαφέρον
> http://fieldguide.gizmodo.com/use-th...ium=socialflow


Πολυ ενδιαφερον. Να δουμε βεβαια αν θα βρεθει τροπος να αποκτησουμε προσβαση σε αυτες τις "κρυφες" κατηγοριες οσοι μπαινουν απο εφαραμογες και οχι μεσω browser.

- - - Updated - - -




> Είσαι βαθειά νυχτωμένος  
> 
> Διαθέτω (και πωλείται) flat 32άρα LG που ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΩΝ όταν και τα κατοχικά τρανζιστοράκια είχαν. Ηχο μόνο από μεγάφωνα της tv. Εχει βέβαια hdmi, usb και τον κακό της τον καιρό.





> Και πως θα πάρω τον ήχο από την τηλεόραση να τον περάσω σε ενισχυτή ?


Ισως να μπορεις να παρεις εξοδο ηχου απο το scart συνδεοντας εναν ανταπτορα scart με διακοπτη In/out

----------


## zianna

> Mια ερωτηση σχετικα με το περιεχομενο του Netflix, σε ταινιες παλιες. Εχει λοιπον το μενου του καναλιου, σε καποια χωρα που η παρουσια του ειναι πανω απο 1 χρονο, ταινιες παλαιων δεκαετιων, πχ 1930, 40 60;


Ελάχιστα μην σου πω καθόλου στο βέλγικο που είναι το ίδιο σχεδόν με το ολλανδικό.
Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κάτι από 30-40. Για 60 δεν ξέρω..

----------


## PopManiac

> Mια ερωτηση σχετικα με το περιεχομενο του Netflix, σε ταινιες παλιες. Εχει λοιπον το μενου του καναλιου, σε καποια χωρα που η παρουσια του ειναι πανω απο 1 χρονο, ταινιες παλαιων δεκαετιων, πχ 1930, 40 60;


ΗΠΑ γίνεται τσι μουρλής από παλιές ταινίες και τι δεν έχει.

Άλλης χώρας δεν έχω ιδέα

----------


## zianna

> Φιλε μου ηδη δοκιμασα κι εγω τα διαφορα κoλπα με τα restore κλπ αλλα δεν επιασαν, γιατι εμενα στην λιστα χωρων δεν εχει usa, uk, Κτλ



Άλλη λίστα χωρών είναι αυτή.
Δύο έχει μια τεράστια που είναι κρυφή και εμφανίζεται με restore πατώντας τον συνδυασμό κουμπιών που έχει ειπωθεί και μια μικρή με 4-5 χώρες που εμφανίζεται ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## 29gk

> Ελάχιστα μην σου πω καθόλου στο βέλγικο που είναι το ίδιο σχεδόν με το ολλανδικό.
> Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κάτι από 30-40. Για 60 δεν ξέρω..


Eυχαριστω. Η συζηγος βλεπεις ειναι fan των παλιων ταινιων και εχουμε θεμα. Θα ριξω ομως και μια ματια στον καταλογο που καποιοςφιλος παρεθεσε παραπανω, μηπως βρω και κατι αλλο.

- - - Updated - - -




> ΗΠΑ γίνεται τσι μουρλής από παλιές ταινίες και τι δεν έχει.
> 
> Άλλης χώρας δεν έχω ιδέα


Ευχαριστω ΡΟΡ !

----------


## akisgr

αν θέλετε ολόκληρο το περιοχόμενο του netflix χωρίς vpn και αλλα μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το παρακάτω προγραμματάκι... είναι απόλυτα ασφαλές...!! το δοκίμασα και δουλεύει άψογα..

https://www.smartflix.io/

----------


## 29gk

> αν θέλετε ολόκληρο το περιοχόμενο του netflix χωρίς vpn και αλλα μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το παρακάτω προγραμματάκι... είναι απόλυτα ασφαλές...!! το δοκίμασα και δουλεύει άψογα..
> 
> https://www.smartflix.io/


Υποτιτλοι;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν υποστηρίζει arc; www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/arc.aspx





> Ισως να μπορεις να παρεις εξοδο ηχου απο το scart συνδεοντας εναν ανταπτορα scart με διακοπτη In/out


Ενα hdmi έχει και δεν υποστηρίζει τίποτα (arc, cec klp)

Δοκίμασα με scart και rca καλώδια, τζίφος.

Γενικώς οι τηλεοράσεις έχουν τα περισσότερα για in και ελάχιστα έως κανένα για out.

Πάντως ήχο παίρνω για τον ενισχυτή από το laptop  , όταν συνδέσω το laptop στο hdmi   :Razz:  (yes.yes, yes,  victory, όχι θα περάσει το δικό του, το βλαμμένο)

----------


## akisgr

> Υποτιτλοι;


σχετικά με τους υπότιτλους έρχονται σύντομα....! δεν έχουνε κάποια ακριβής ημ/νια αλλα είναι πλέον επίσημο αφού το είπανε από το support...!

----------


## 29gk

> σχετικά με τους υπότιτλους έρχονται σύντομα....! δεν έχουνε κάποια ακριβής ημ/νια αλλα είναι πλέον επίσημο αφού το είπανε από το support...!


Aυτο το λεει το netflix, ομως με την προσθηκη του smartflix, θα εχουμε προσβαση στο φουλ περιεχομενο, αλλα οι υποτιτλοι υποθετω θα περιοριζονται μονο στα του ελληνικου και οπου εχει. Αρα; Αξιζει αραγε; εκτος, κι αυτο ειναι που ρωτω, αν εχεις δοκιμασει το smartflix και σου δειχνει υποτιτλους απο αλλη πηγη.  :Thinking:

----------


## PopManiac

To smartflix είναι όπως το smartdns που χρησιμοποιώ, μάλιστα το έχω κι εγώ χρησιμοποιήσει και είναι δοκιμασμένο.

Το θεωρώ καλύτερο από VPN αν το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι θέαση Netflix + Amazon Prime αλλά προφανώς και δεν είναι δωρεάν η υπηρεσία. Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι περίπου ένα 40άρι τον χρόνο για να έχεις smartflix. Από την άλλη, θα πρέπει να κάτσουν τα DNS settings απαραίτητα στο modem αν πρόκειται να δείτε Netflix από άλλη συσκευή πλην μόνο ενός PC / Smart TV / Tablet.

Εφόσον συνδεθείτε με Netflix USA τότε οι υπότιτλοι είναι στα αγγλικά και το Netflix USA έχει σχεδόν σε όλες τις σειρές / ταινίες με λίγες εξαιρέσεις.

Το μόνο που πρέπει να έχετε υπόψιν είναι ότι κάθε 3-4 μήνες η Netflix κάνει ένα ψιλοσκούπισμα και μπλοκάρουν αυτά για κάμποσες ώρες / μέρες. Το SmartDNS Proxy μου είχε μπλοκάρει για εβδομάδες αλλά οι ίδιοι μου μετέφεραν τη συνδρομή στο smartflix μέχρι που διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Άλλη λίστα χωρών είναι αυτή.
> Δύο έχει μια τεράστια που είναι κρυφή και εμφανίζεται με restore πατώντας τον συνδυασμό κουμπιών που έχει ειπωθεί και μια μικρή με 4-5 χώρες που εμφανίζεται ούτως ή άλλως.


Ευχαριστώ. Δοκιμασα και την "ευκολη" αλλαγη χωρας (menu->plug & play), και την "ζόρικη (μεσω service menu), δεν βρηκα αμερικη. Δοκιμασα με διαφορες αλλες χωρες, καθε φορα το internet@tv απεγκαθιστουσε και εγκαθιστουσε διαφορες country restricted εφαρμογες, ποτε ομως δεν ειχε διαθεσιμο το netflix απο το store. Δεν πειραζει, υπαρχουν κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες, βλεπε Xbox 360, σταθεροτατο application με εκπληκτικη ποιοτητα εικονας και ουδ' ενα κολλημα

----------


## chat1978

Έβαλα και εγώ Από περιέργεια το netflix (Βέλγιο) να δω τι υπάρχει.
Να πω τίποτα; τι κουταμάρα;
Απο σειρές της εβδομάδας δεν έχει. Πχ the Bing bang theory. Modern family.
Απο σειρές που βλέπεις μαζεμενες τίποτα. Walking dead μέχρι την 4η
Απο ταινίες του 2015 που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει σε dvd πάλι λίγα πράγματα

Το αστείο (κατ'εμέ γελοίο) είναι ότι συχνά βρίσκει την σειρά μόνο για να ψάξεις τις related.

Επίσης δεν βγάζει υπότιτλους στα αγγλικά ή ελληνικά. Λες και δεν τα έχουν επεξεργαστει ηδη

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Forum Runner

----------


## PopManiac

> Έβαλα και εγώ Από περιέργεια το netflix (Βέλγιο) να δω τι υπάρχει.
> Να πω τίποτα; τι κουταμάρα;
> Απο σειρές της εβδομάδας δεν έχει. Πχ the Bing bang theory. Modern family.
> Απο σειρές που βλέπεις μαζεμενες τίποτα. Walking dead μέχρι την 4η
> Απο ταινίες του 2015 που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει σε dvd πάλι λίγα πράγματα
> 
> Το αστείο (κατ'εμέ γελοίο) είναι ότι συχνά βρίσκει την σειρά μόνο για να ψάξεις τις related.
> 
> Επίσης δεν βγάζει υπότιτλους στα αγγλικά ή ελληνικά. Λες και δεν τα έχουν επεξεργαστει ηδη
> ...


Υπότιτλοι είναι localized για κάθε χώρα.

Το Netflix Βελγίου ομολογουμένως έχει λίγο πράγμα, τουλάχιστον με τα δικά μου γούστα γι'αυτό και η αλλαγή προς ΗΠΑ  :Wink:

----------


## zianna

> Ευχαριστώ. Δοκιμασα και την "ευκολη" αλλαγη χωρας (menu->plug & play), και την "ζόρικη (μεσω service menu), δεν βρηκα αμερικη. Δοκιμασα με διαφορες αλλες χωρες, καθε φορα το internet@tv απεγκαθιστουσε και εγκαθιστουσε διαφορες country restricted εφαρμογες, ποτε ομως δεν ειχε διαθεσιμο το netflix απο το store. Δεν πειραζει, υπαρχουν κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες, βλεπε Xbox 360, σταθεροτατο application με εκπληκτικη ποιοτητα εικονας και ουδ' ενα κολλημα


Κι εμένα μου το έκανε στην αρχή θυμάμαι.
Το λινκ στις προηγούμενες σελίδες δίνει 3 παραπλήσιους τρόπους, δεν ξέρω ποιο μοντέλο έχεις.

Άλλαξε την χώρα από εκεί που μπορείς και βάλε γλώσσα τα αγγλικά.
Κλείσε την τηλεόραση τελείως από την πρίζα και ξαναπροσπάθησε, ξανά και ξανά.

Και κάθε φορά που πατάς τον συνδυασμό, περίμενε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα πριν τον ξαναπατήσεις. Γιατί εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά και μόλις πατήσεις το << εξαφανίζεται.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην εμφανιστεί, εκτός κι αν έχεις ελαττωματικό μοντέλο τι να πω.

Αλλά αν έχεις xbox παραδίπλα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## nikosmelt

> αν θέλετε ολόκληρο το περιοχόμενο του netflix χωρίς vpn και αλλα μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το παρακάτω προγραμματάκι... είναι απόλυτα ασφαλές...!! το δοκίμασα και δουλεύει άψογα..
> 
> https://www.smartflix.io/



 :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:  

Παίζει τέλεια... Έκλαψα από συγκίνηση...  :Razz:   :One thumb up:

----------


## chat1978

> Υπότιτλοι είναι localized για κάθε χώρα.
> 
> Το Netflix Βελγίου ομολογουμένως έχει λίγο πράγμα, τουλάχιστον με τα δικά μου γούστα γι'αυτό και η αλλαγή προς ΗΠΑ


smartdns είπες έτσι;
https://www.smartdnsproxy.com/
Απλά αλλάζεις τον DNS Gateway?

----------


## maarinos

Στη νέα σεζόν daredevil στο trailer γράφει παγκόσμια προβολή, άρα θα έχει υπότιτλους στα Ελληνικά??

----------


## zianna

> Στη νέα σεζόν daredevil στο trailer γράφει παγκόσμια προβολή, άρα θα έχει υπότιτλους στα Ελληνικά??


Όχι.
Μπορεί να έχει, μια στο δις πιθανότητα του δίνω, αλλά το παγκόσμια προβολή δε σημαίνει και υποτιτλισμός.

----------


## PopManiac

> smartdns είπες έτσι;
> https://www.smartdnsproxy.com/
> Απλά αλλάζεις τον DNS Gateway?


Ναι, αλλά είναι επί πληρωμή

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως επελεξα το 2ο πακετο και εβαλα κανονικα την χρεωστικη/πιστωτικη της τραπεζας πειραιως
βλεπω το ελληνικο και αν θελω να δω το αμερικανικο ενεργοποιω το ZenMate (κατι σαν το smartdns , hotspot shield κτλ) απλα ειναι ελευθερο (πληρωνεις αν θες αλλα δεν το κανω για vpn/proxy) μου κανει και δωρεαν (free).

----------


## cca

Κοιτώντας το περιεχόμενο μέσω του smartflix.io το συμπέρασμά μου είναι οτι χωρίς VPN η DNS Proxy απλά δεν αξίζει (τουλάχιστον με βάση το περιεχόμενο αυτή την στιγμή). Πιστεύω ότι όπως είπαν κάποια μέλη ήδη αυτό θα βελτιωθεί μελλοντικά αλλά την δεδομένη στιγμή κάποια υπηρεσία proxy είναι μονόδρομος. Ή απλά αναμονή μέχρι κάτι να αλλάξει.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Τι παραβιάζεις όταν συνδέεσαι μέσω proxy; Λογικά κάποιους όρους της συμφωνίας που υπογράφεις με το netflix...;

----------


## cca

> Τι παραβιάζεις όταν συνδέεσαι μέσω proxy; Λογικά κάποιους όρους της συμφωνίας που υπογράφεις με το netflix...;


Λογικά παραβιάζεις τα Terms of Service, μια και χρησιμοποιώντας proxy παραβιάζεις και τις συμφωνίες που έχει με τους ιδιοκτήτες των δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## PopManiac

> Τι παραβιάζεις όταν συνδέεσαι μέσω proxy; Λογικά κάποιους όρους της συμφωνίας που υπογράφεις με το netflix...;


Grey area  :Wink:  Υφίσταται και δεν υφίσταται παραβίαση. Στην τελική με proxy συνδέεσαι, σε νόμιμη υπηρεσία είσαι στην οποία πληρώνεις κανονικά συνδρομή. Δεν κλέβεις πνευματική ιδιοκτησία, απλά παραβιάζεις μια geoblocking συμφωνία.

Αλλά, αμφιβάλλω πολύ αν ποτέ οι κάτοχοι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων βάση συμφωνίας που ουσιαστικά νοικιάζουν content σε μία χώρα και προσπαθούσαν να το επιβάλλουν θα έβρισκαν τη σχετική δικαστική απόφαση θετική γι'αυτούς  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Λογικά παραβιάζεις τα Terms of Service, μια και χρησιμοποιώντας proxy παραβιάζεις και τις συμφωνίες που έχει με τους ιδιοκτήτες των δικαιωμάτων.


Μα και όταν μπαίνεις με proxy μέσω ΗΠΑ πάλι αποδέχεσαι ToS. Απλά αποδέχεσαι και είσαι liable στα ToS ΗΠΑ που στην τελική δεν πολυδιαφέρουν από τα ToS Βελγίου. Μάλλον δεν διαφέρουν καθόλου πλην του geoblocking κομματιού που είναι στην ουσία ένα Β2Β σύμφωνο μεταξύ Netflix και διανομέων στην εκάστοτε χώρα.

Είναι αρκετά γκρίζο, ιδιαίτερα στην ΕΕ όπου υπάρχει Ενιαία Αγορά (υποτίθεται).

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Και εγώ έτσι νομίζω...

Ένας proxy είναι ουσιαστικά ένας δικός σου υπολογιστής στην συγκεκριμένη χώρα και σαν χρήστης αυτού του υπολογιστή μπορείς να δεις και το αντίστοιχο περιεχόμενο. Τώρα αν εσύ βρίσκεσαι σε "business trip" στην Ευρώπη, δε νομίζω ότι μπορούν να σου πουν και πάρα πολλά.

Αν μπορούσα να κρατάω και μια κοπιά από τις ταινίες που βλέπω θα το είχα πάρει χθες (όχι για να στοκάρω ταινίες αλλά επειδή μου αρέσει να έχω την "ταινιοθήκη" μου)...

----------


## nnn

Η Κομισιόν προσπαθεί να περιορίσει το geoblocking στην Ε.Ε., υπήρχε και σχετική διαβούλευση με θετικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## cca

Καλές και οι διαβουλεύσεις αλλά για την ώρα δεν βλέπουμε ακόμα αντίκρυσμα. Όπως εξάλλου το είπα, αν αλλάξει κάτι μελλοντικά το ξαναβλέπουμε το θέμα αλλά για την ώρα χωρίς Proxy ούτε το 1/10 του content δε βλέπουμε ακόμα.

----------


## xhaos

κάτι που δεν έχω καταλάβει, αν και δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να γίνει.
πχ έχω λογαριασμό netflix Ελλάδα, και είτε είμαι Αμερική δια ζώσης είτε μέσω vpn/proxy/dns.
με τον ίδιο λογαριασμό θα έχει πρόσβαση στο US content ή πρέπει να δημιουργήσω νέο λογαριασμό;

----------


## cca

> κάτι που δεν έχω καταλάβει, αν και δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να γίνει.
> πχ έχω λογαριασμό netflix Ελλάδα, και είτε είμαι Αμερική δια ζώσης είτε μέσω vpn/proxy/dns.
> με τον ίδιο λογαριασμό θα έχει πρόσβαση στο US content ή πρέπει να δημιουργήσω νέο λογαριασμό;


Δε χρειάζεσαι νέο, δουλεύει με τον υπάρχοντα.

----------


## PopManiac

> κάτι που δεν έχω καταλάβει, αν και δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να γίνει.
> πχ έχω λογαριασμό netflix Ελλάδα, και είτε είμαι Αμερική δια ζώσης είτε μέσω vpn/proxy/dns.
> με τον ίδιο λογαριασμό θα έχει πρόσβαση στο US content ή πρέπει να δημιουργήσω νέο λογαριασμό;


H εγγραφή και συνδρομή στο Netflix δεν είναι localized.

----------


## konig

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...pelkohnbpancjf

----------


## nnn

Χμμ free μήνας, αλλά δέσμευσε μια χαρά λεφτά από την προπληρωμενη.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

??????  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

> ??????



Έχει δεσμεύσει 7,99€ στην κάρτα, χωρίς να τα έχει πάρει σαν security deposit.

Για να δούμε αν αποδεσμευτούν τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## PopManiac

> Έχει δεσμεύσει 7,99€ στην κάρτα, χωρίς να τα έχει πάρει σαν security deposit.
> 
> Για να δούμε αν αποδεσμευτούν τις επόμενες ημέρες.


Ναι, αποδεσμεύονται αλλά *και αυτό πάει προς όλους* 2 μέρες πριν λήξει ο δοκιμαστικός μήνας, μην ξεχάσετε να απεγγραφείτε αν τυχόν δεν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε.

----------


## nikoslykos

αποτι βλεπω παντος στο τελος του δωρεαν μηνα δεν θα ανανεωσω. Θα ξαναβαλω συνδρομη το καλοκαιρι η το αρχες του 17... πολυ μικρο περιεχομενο και δεν ειναι και σιγουρο οτι θα δουμε ποτε κατι αξιοπρεπες. Δεν ξερουμε τι συμφωνιες εχουν γινει.

----------


## prometheas

Εγώ παντως θα του δώσω μια ευκαιρία.. Με τρεις καφέδες λιγότερους το μήνα δεν θα πάθω τιποτα..

Εξαλλου αν δεν γραφτεί κανείς (έστω και με τα προβληματα που λεμε) η Netflix απλά *δεν θα ασχοληθει με την αγορά μας* ειδικά στο θέμα του υποτιτλισμού ταινιών που εχει κόστος

----------


## nikosmelt

Εγώ παρά τα παράπονα που διατύπωσα θα συνεχίσω την συνδρομή, αναμένοντας την βελτίωσή της. Χρόνια περίμενα κάτι αντίστοιχο, θα κάνω υπομονή μερικούς μήνες, πιστεύω θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα, τόσο σε περιεχόμενο όσο και σε υπότιτλους.

----------


## goku

> Χμμ free μήνας, αλλά δέσμευσε μια χαρά λεφτά από την προπληρωμενη.


Εγώ έκανα την δωρεάν εγγραφή με χρεωστική Πειραιώς Mastercard από την 1η μέρα, και κοιτάω σήμερα στο e-banking και δεν βλέπω καμιά δέσμευση πάντως.

----------


## senkradvii

Έγινα και εγώ συνδρομητής μιας και το περίμενα χρόνια. Βέβαια το τρέχω μέσω smartflix προς το παρόν, αλλά σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω να πληρώνω συνδρομή μόνο και μόνο για να υποστηρίξω την υπηρεσία και άρα να αυξηθεί το περιεχόμενο ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να τρέχω το smartflix.

Οι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι πρόβλημα για εμένα βέβαια, αλλά θεωρώ ότι σύντομα θα προστεθούν και αυτοί.

----------


## PopManiac

> Έγινα και εγώ συνδρομητής μιας και το περίμενα χρόνια. Βέβαια το τρέχω μέσω smartflix προς το παρόν, αλλά σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω να πληρώνω συνδρομή μόνο και μόνο για να υποστηρίξω την υπηρεσία και άρα να αυξηθεί το περιεχόμενο ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να τρέχω το smartflix.
> 
> Οι υπότιτλοι δεν είναι πρόβλημα για εμένα βέβαια, αλλά θεωρώ ότι σύντομα θα προστεθούν και αυτοί.


Aν και είμαι χρήστης βέβαια, προσωπικά το θεωρώ λάθος να πληρώνει κανείς μόνο και μόνο για να "στηρίξει" την υπηρεσία  :Razz: 

Μπορεί να περάσουν χρόνια - εάν συμβεί ποτέ - που το Netflix Ελλάδας (ή Βελγίου ή Γερμανίας) θα έχει το ίδιο επίπεδο με ΗΠΑ. Αν συμβεί αυτό - για να το δούμε κι αλλιώς - αποχαιρέτα πολλούς καλωδιακούς παρόχους με ό,τι συνέπειες μπορεί αυτό να έχει.

Προσωπικά όμως είμαι απόλυτα καλυμμένος με το smartdns (ίδιο 100% ως υπηρεσία με το smartflix) και την πρόσβαση που μου παρέχει στις ΗΠΑ. 

Από την άλλη, μου είναι εύκολο να το πω μιας και εδώ στο Βέλγιο πλέον το triple play τιμολογιακά δεν υπάρχει, με την έννοια ότι έχουν πέσει αρκετά οι τιμές σε σημείο που να μου επιτρέπουν οικονομικά να έχω Netflix + smartdns

----------


## kavadias

το smartflix είναι safe έτσι;;

τρέχει από κάτι άλλο εκτός από PC;;

γιατί δεν βολεύει ναχω ένα pc μονίμως πάνω στην TV γι αυτή τη δουλειά lol

----------


## cca

smartdns είναι το smartdnsproxy.com ή κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία;

----------


## tsigarid

> Τι παραβιάζεις όταν συνδέεσαι μέσω proxy; Λογικά κάποιους όρους της συμφωνίας που υπογράφεις με το netflix...;


Νομίζω ότι η συμφωνία σου λέει "δηλώνω ότι ζω στη χώρα της οποίας δηλώνω τη διεύθυνση". Το VPN, με βάση αυτό, θα ήταν παράνομο παλιά. Αν όμως ανοίξεις λογαριασμό στην Ελλάδα, με VPN Αμερικής βλέπεις ότι έχουν εκεί, καθώς είσαι νόμιμος ότι η διεύθυνσή σου είναι η πραγματική.

----------


## Tiven

> Εξαλλου αν δεν γραφτεί κανείς (έστω και με τα προβληματα που λεμε) η Netflix απλά *δεν θα ασχοληθει με την αγορά μας* ειδικά στο θέμα του υποτιτλισμού ταινιών που εχει κόστος


Σωραίος, παλεύεις για μας.  :One thumb up:

----------


## anonymos1982

Βασικά η αντίθετη άποψη μου φαίνεται πιο σωστή. Για να βάλουμε Netflix πρέπει να ασχοληθεί πρώτα να βελτιώσει την υπηρεσία της στην Ελλάδα. Και δεν αναφέρομαι τόσο στους υπότιτλους που δεν νομίζω ποτέ να υπάρξουν για όλο το περιεχόμενο αλλά για το περιεχόμενο αυτό καθ' αυτό που πρέπει να εμπλουτιστεί.

----------


## sonic

Για όποιους παίζουν με πρόξυ, δοκιμάστε https://www.smartflix.io/

----------


## ironfist

> Βασικά η αντίθετη άποψη μου φαίνεται πιο σωστή. Για να βάλουμε Netflix πρέπει να ασχοληθεί πρώτα να βελτιώσει την υπηρεσία της στην Ελλάδα. Και δεν αναφέρομαι τόσο στους υπότιτλους που δεν νομίζω ποτέ να υπάρξουν για όλο το περιεχόμενο αλλά για το περιεχόμενο αυτό καθ' αυτό που πρέπει να εμπλουτιστεί.


Εννοείται. Για ανώνυμη εταιρεία μιλάμε. Αν σε κλίμακα 1-10 δίνει 3, είναι παράλογο να πληρώνεις για να σκεφτούν να προσφέρουν περισσότερα.
Σαν να πηγαίνεις σε ξενοδοχείο κι επειδή θέλεις να το δεις ολοκληρωμένο, να πληρώνεις να μείνεις ενώ δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει καν τα σοβατίσματα.

----------


## apd

Για το θέμα των υποτίτλων γράφει διάφορα ζουμερά στη Wikipedia σχετικά με την τάπα που έφαγε η Netflix όταν θέλησε να υποστηρίξει fansubs. Δε θέλω να σας ξενερώσω, αλλά επειδή ξέρω πόσο πληρώνουν οι Αμερικάνοι για τον υποτιτλισμό, προσωπικά δε θα περίμενα να δω υπότιτλους σε χώρες μεγέθους Ελλάδας - εκτός ίσως σε λίγες ταινίες ή σειρές επιλεκτικά, για κράχτη. 

Κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον είναι το πόσο θα επηρεαστούν τα δίκτυα των παρόχων από το τράφικ. Αν αρχίσει το streaming σε γενικευμένη βάση, τις peak ώρες λογικά θα γονατίζουν. Και ειδικά οι ΟΤΕ/Forthnet δεν έχουν λόγο να επενδύσουν, αν είναι να χάνουν συνδρομητές από τις άλλες πλατφόρμες τους.

Και μια ερώτηση: υπάρχει τρόπος να κρύβεις τις ταινίες που δε σ' ενδιαφέρουν και δε θες να σου εμφανίζονται όποτε ψάχνεις κάτι να δεις;

----------


## yiapap

Γράφτηκα κι εγώ χθες και σκοπεύω να παραμείνω. Τα 8€ συνδρομής ή και λιγότερο αν τη μοιραστείς δεν είναι κόστος άξιο λόγου.  :Smile:

----------


## 29gk

> Γράφτηκα κι εγώ χθες και σκοπεύω να παραμείνω. Τα 8€ συνδρομής ή και λιγότερο αν τη μοιραστείς δεν είναι κόστος άξιο λόγου.


Για αυτο το "μοιρασμα" εχω μια απορια. Οταν το standard πακετο με χρεωση 9,99€ λεει οτι παρεχει τη δυνατοτητα θεασης σε 2 οθονες, πως ακριβως το εννοει; Οτι μπορω να βλεπω την ιδια ταινια ταυτοχρονα σε δυο χωρους του σπιτιου ή σε 2 διαφορετικα pc ή μηπως οτι ο ενας μπορει να βλεπει την ταινια και ο αλλος κατι διαφορετικο;

----------


## goku

> Για αυτο το "μοιρασμα" εχω μια απορια. Οταν το standard πακετο με χρεωση 9,99€ λεει οτι παρεχει τη δυνατοτητα θεασης σε 2 οθονες, πως ακριβως το εννοει; Οτι μπορω να βλεπω την ιδια ταινια ταυτοχρονα σε δυο χωρους του σπιτιου ή σε 2 διαφορετικα pc ή μηπως οτι ο ενας μπορει να βλεπει την ταινια και ο αλλος κατι διαφορετικο;


Το τελευταίο που είπες, εσύ βλέπεις κάτι και κάποιος άλλος βλέπει κάτι διαφορετικό. Οπότε μπορείς να το έχεις με κάποιον άλλο και να μοιράζετε τα λεφτά, και ο καθένας να βλέπει ότι θέλει.

----------


## PopManiac

> Για αυτο το "μοιρασμα" εχω μια απορια. Οταν το standard πακετο με χρεωση 9,99€ λεει οτι παρεχει τη δυνατοτητα θεασης σε 2 οθονες, πως ακριβως το εννοει; Οτι μπορω να βλεπω την ιδια ταινια ταυτοχρονα σε δυο χωρους του σπιτιου ή σε 2 διαφορετικα pc ή μηπως οτι ο ενας μπορει να βλεπει την ταινια και ο αλλος κατι διαφορετικο;


Ένα account => δύο διαφορετικοί χρήστες με "δικό" τους menu που γίνεται adapted στις προτιμήσεις τους. Μπορείτε να βλέπετε σε 2 διαφορετικά HD devices, αυτά είναι από τηλεόραση / tablet / PC / smartphone και σε όποιο διαφορετικό location βρίσκεστε.

Π.χ. στο δικό μου account έχω χρήστη τον εαυτό μου και τον πατέρα μου. Έτυχε χθες το βράδυ ο πατέρας στην Αθήνα να βλέπει Netflix Greece (που από όσα μου λέει έχει αρκετές παλιές ταινίες που προτιμά αυτός) και εγώ στις Βρυξέλλες μέσω smartDNS να βλέπω Netflix USA παράλληλα

Ελπίζω να σε βοηθά το παραπάνω  :Wink:

----------


## 29gk

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια  :Smile:

----------


## sakels

o edge βγαζει eroor H7354-1003

ξερουμε πως λυνεται?

----------


## PopManiac

> o edge βγαζει eroor H7354-1003
> 
> ξερουμε πως λυνεται?


Πρώτο result σε Google search  :Smile:

----------


## sakels

δεν λειτουργησε τιποτα απο αυτα

----------


## yiapap

Βάλε Lin.... εεεεε Firefox/Chrome.

----------


## sakels

> Βάλε Lin.... εεεεε Firefox/Chrome.


δεν υποστηριζουν σε 1080p

----------


## yiapap

> Έτυχε χθες το βράδυ ο πατέρας στην Αθήνα να βλέπει Netflix Greece


O φάδερ είναι νέιτιβ 64-bit αγγλομαθής;;;;

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν υποστηριζουν σε 1080p


Αν εννοείς το UltraHD έχεις διαθέσιμα καθαρά 25Mbps;

----------


## anderm

> δεν υποστηριζουν σε 1080p


Βάλε την εφαρμογή του για windows 10.

----------


## PopManiac

> O φάδερ είναι νέιτιβ 64-bit αγγλομαθής;;;;


Indeed, και διαβάζει άνετα (πλέον) και αγγλικούς υπότιτλούς. Τρελό asset το Netflix για να κρατά το μυαλό του σε εγρήγορση διαβάζοντας  :Wink:  Γι'αυτό και μόνο για εμένα τα αξίζει τα λεφτά του και με το παραπάνω!

----------


## lewton

> Ένα account => δύο διαφορετικοί χρήστες με "δικό" τους menu που γίνεται adapted στις προτιμήσεις τους. Μπορείτε να βλέπετε σε 2 διαφορετικά HD devices, αυτά είναι από τηλεόραση / tablet / PC / smartphone και σε όποιο διαφορετικό location βρίσκεστε.
> 
> Π.χ. στο δικό μου account έχω χρήστη τον εαυτό μου και τον πατέρα μου. Έτυχε χθες το βράδυ ο πατέρας στην Αθήνα να βλέπει Netflix Greece (που από όσα μου λέει έχει αρκετές παλιές ταινίες που προτιμά αυτός) και εγώ στις Βρυξέλλες μέσω smartDNS να βλέπω Netflix USA παράλληλα
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε βοηθά το παραπάνω


Να δούμε πότε θα σας το κόψουν.  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

Και μια και είπαμε για HD/bandwidth, ορίζεις κάπου σε τι ανάλυση βλέπεις την ταινία/σειρά; Δεν βρήκα κάποια ρύθμιση.

----------


## PopManiac

> Να δούμε πότε θα σας το κόψουν.


Γιατί;

----------


## anderm

> O φάδερ είναι νέιτιβ 64-bit αγγλομαθής;;;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αν εννοείς το UltraHD έχεις διαθέσιμα καθαρά 25Mbps;


1080p δεν είναι UltraHD, είναι full hd. Από τους browsers το netflix υποστηρίζει ως επί το πλείστον 720p με μέγιστο bitrate 3000kbps. Από την εφαρμογή του πάει πάνω από 6 για full hd και γύρω στα 20-25 για το ultra hd.

----------


## sakels

εφαρμογες ποιες εννοεις?

----------


## anderm

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...x/9wzdncrfj3tj

----------


## yiapap

> 1080p δεν είναι UltraHD, είναι full hd. Από τους browsers το netflix υποστηρίζει ως επί το πλείστον 720p με μέγιστο bitrate 3000kbps. Από την εφαρμογή του πάει πάνω από 6 για full hd και γύρω στα 20-25 για το ultra hd.


Ενδιαφέρον, thanks!

----------


## sakels

> 1080p δεν είναι UltraHD, είναι full hd. Από τους browsers το netflix υποστηρίζει ως επί το πλείστον 720p με μέγιστο bitrate 3000kbps. Από την εφαρμογή του πάει πάνω από 6 για full hd και γύρω στα 20-25 για το ultra hd.


το τσεκαρα και γω. το αpp πετυχανινει πολυ υψηλοτερα bitrate συγκριτικα με τον edge! κατι 20000kbps για hd ελεγε το μενου alt ctr shift d
υπαρχει app και για mac?

----------


## nnn

> Και μια και είπαμε για HD/bandwidth, ορίζεις κάπου σε τι ανάλυση βλέπεις την ταινία/σειρά; Δεν βρήκα κάποια ρύθμιση.


Κάπου στα account settinga είναι η επιλογή.

----------


## yiapap

> Κάπου στα account settinga είναι η επιλογή.


Χμ, θα έπρεπε να είναι ανά θέαση imho. Π.χ. σήμερα θέλω να δω HD, αύριο επειδή κατεβάζω... *γκχ* updates θέλω μικρότερο bandwidth....
<edit>
ή π.χ. το IT Crowd δεν έχει νόημα σε HD, το Interstellar έχει.

----------


## nnn

> Χμ, θα έπρεπε να είναι ανά θέαση imho. Π.χ. σήμερα θέλω να δω HD, αύριο επειδή κατεβάζω... *γκχ* updates θέλω μικρότερο bandwidth....
> <edit>
> ή π.χ. το IT Crowd δεν έχει νόημα σε HD, το Interstellar έχει.


Υπάρχει η επιλογή auto, που υποτίθεται προσαρμόζεται στην γραμμή.

----------


## euri

Με τον παλιό Silverlight player στη μπάρα του βίντεο είχε κουμπί επιλογής ποιότητας.  Τώρα πια με τον HTML5 player δεν το βλέπω.

----------


## tsigarid

> Υπάρχει η επιλογή auto, που υποτίθεται προσαρμόζεται στην γραμμή.


Το οποίο δουλεύει εξαιρετικά. Κάποιες μέρες που είχα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου, το Netflix έπαιζε κανονικά και χωρίς σπασίματα, απλά ήταν σαν να ζούσα στα 80s.

----------


## nnn

Έχω μια καλοπροαίρετη παρατήρηση διαβάζοντας την όλη γκρίνια περί υποτίτλων (όχι μόνο εδώ).

Υποτίθεται πως είμαστε μια χώρα με πάνω από τους μισούς να έχουν σπουδάσει και να έχουν τουλάχιστον Lower στα Αγγλικά. Δεν νοείται να μην μπορούμε να δούμε μια σειρά με Αγγλικά CC, κυρίως αν κρίνουμε την ποιότητα ( :ROFL: ) των ελληνικών υποτίτλων ακόμα και στις πλατφόρμες των ΟΤΕ/Nova.

----------


## cca

> Έχω μια καλοπροαίρετη παρατήρηση διαβάζοντας την όλη γκρίνια περί υποτίτλων (όχι μόνο εδώ).
> 
> Υποτίθεται πως είμαστε μια χώρα με πάνω από τους μισούς να έχουν σπουδάσει και να έχουν τουλάχιστον Lower στα Αγγλικά. Δεν νοείται να μην μπορούμε να δούμε μια σειρά με Αγγλικά CC, κυρίως αν κρίνουμε την ποιότητα () των ελληνικών υποτίτλων ακόμα και στις πλατφόρμες των ΟΤΕ/Nova.


Άρα είτε αυτό είναι απατηλό (ούτε οι μισοί δε ξέρουν) είτε πολλοί απο αυτούς που ξέρουν ζούνε μαζί με κάποιον που δεν ξέρει οπότε πάλι ζητούν υπότιτλους. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα δεν αλλάζει όμως, η ανάγκη για localization είναι υπαρκτή.

----------


## nnn

> Άρα είτε αυτό είναι απατηλό (ούτε οι μισοί δε ξέρουν) είτε πολλοί απο αυτούς που ξέρουν ζούνε μαζί με κάποιον που δεν ξέρει οπότε πάλι ζητούν υπότιτλους. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα δεν αλλάζει όμως, η ανάγκη για localization είναι υπαρκτή.


Η γενιά 50-downwards έχει σπουδάσει αγγλικά, το τι ξέρει όντως είναι ζήτημα για άλλο θέμα.

----------


## euri

Η "γκρίνια" για την ύπαρξη δυνατότητας να παρακολουθήσεις αυτό που προσφέρεται στη χώρα σου με το σωστό/ενδεδειγμένο τρόπο, είναι θεμιτή και λογική.  Καλά κάνει ο κόσμος και το ζητάει, ανεξάρτητα αν ξέρει αγγλικά ή όχι.  Εξάλλου δεν είναι μόνο αγγλόφωνο το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο, ανάμεσα στους τίτλους υπάρχουν και λιγότερο γνωστές γλώσσες. 

Το αξιοσημείωτο όμως είναι ότι ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει η διάθεση, πολλές φορές έντονη, να βρεθούν τρόποι πρόσβασης στο πλουσιότερο αμερικανικό περιεχόμενο, όπου εκεί εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έχει ελληνική υποστήριξη.   Εκεί άραγε δεν ενοχλεί η έλλειψη;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η "γκρίνια" για την ύπαρξη δυνατότητας να παρακολουθήσεις αυτό που προσφέρεται στη χώρα σου με το σωστό/ενδεδειγμένο τρόπο, είναι θεμιτή και λογική.  Καλά κάνει ο κόσμος και το ζητάει, ανεξάρτητα αν ξέρει αγγλικά ή όχι.  Εξάλλου δεν είναι μόνο αγγλόφωνο το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο, ανάμεσα στους τίτλους υπάρχουν και λιγότερο γνωστές γλώσσες. 
> 
> Το αξιοσημείωτο όμως είναι ότι ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει η διάθεση, πολλές φορές έντονη, να βρεθούν τρόποι πρόσβασης στο πλουσιότερο αμερικανικό περιεχόμενο, όπου εκεί εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έχει ελληνική υποστήριξη.   Εκεί άραγε δεν ενοχλεί η έλλειψη;


Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει ποτέ netflix
Να υποθέσω πως ο ευρωπαικός κινηματογράφος (πλην Αγγλίας) απουσιάζει ?

----------


## cca

> Η "γκρίνια" για την ύπαρξη δυνατότητας να παρακολουθήσεις αυτό που προσφέρεται στη χώρα σου με το σωστό/ενδεδειγμένο τρόπο, είναι θεμιτή και λογική.  Καλά κάνει ο κόσμος και το ζητάει, ανεξάρτητα αν ξέρει αγγλικά ή όχι.  Εξάλλου δεν είναι μόνο αγγλόφωνο το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο, ανάμεσα στους τίτλους υπάρχουν και λιγότερο γνωστές γλώσσες. 
> 
> Το αξιοσημείωτο όμως είναι ότι ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει η διάθεση, πολλές φορές έντονη, να βρεθούν τρόποι πρόσβασης στο πλουσιότερο αμερικανικό περιεχόμενο, όπου εκεί εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έχει ελληνική υποστήριξη.   Εκεί άραγε δεν ενοχλεί η έλλειψη;


Ενδιαφέρουσα σκέψη. Προσωπικά ξέρω αρκετά καλά αγγλικά όπως και η σύζυγός μου οπότε το αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο μπορούμε να το αξιοποιήσουμε. Αυτοί που δεν μπορούν, δεν έχει νόημα να το έχουν. Ή θα πρέπει να καταφύγουν σε πατέντες για φόρτωμα εξωτερικών υποτίτλων αμφίβολης ποιότητας, όχι οτι οι επίσημοι είναι καλύτεροι πια.

----------


## euri

> Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει ποτέ netflix
> Να υποθέσω πως ο ευρωπαικός κινηματογράφος (πλην Αγγλίας) απουσιάζει ?


Όχι, δεν είναι εντελώς απών.  Απλώς αρκετά περιορισμένος.

----------


## lip

Καλησπέρα Παιδια,

ΜΕ τη καμια δεν μπορω να δω υψηλη αναλυση στο Netflix, δοκιμασα αλλαγη cdn, καρφωτο bitrate, τιποτα..

Παραθετω log από την εφαρμογή που δειχνει λεπτομέρειες για το streaming, any ideas?

Thanks.

----------


## goku

> Ενδιαφέρουσα σκέψη. Προσωπικά ξέρω αρκετά καλά αγγλικά όπως και η σύζυγός μου οπότε το αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο μπορούμε να το αξιοποιήσουμε. Αυτοί που δεν μπορούν, δεν έχει νόημα να το έχουν. Ή θα πρέπει να καταφύγουν σε πατέντες για φόρτωμα εξωτερικών υποτίτλων αμφίβολης ποιότητας, όχι οτι οι επίσημοι είναι καλύτεροι πια.


Το θέμα είναι να καθίσεις να απολαύσεις την ταινία που θα δεις, και όχι να κάθεσαι και να κάνεις μεταφράσεις στο μυαλό σου, δεν έχει σημασία πόσο καλά αγγλικά ξέρεις, θα καταντήσει κουραστικό.

----------


## famous-walker

Δεν πάει όμως έτσι. Το σύνηθες είναι να υπάρχουν οι δεδομένες ανάγκες της αγοράς τις οποίες μια εταιρία πρέπει να καλύψει αν θέλει να πετύχει. 

Οπότε το να το συζητάμε είναι άτοπο. Αν δεν φροντίσουν για localisation απλά αποκλείουν όλους όσους τους είναι απαραίτητο. Και δεν μιλάμε για μια προτίμηση αλλά για μια πραγματική ανάγκη γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σοβαρό πράγμα να περιμένεις από τον πελάτη να κάνει 2-3 χρόνια μαθήματα για να μπορεί να απολαύσει το προϊόν σου.

Το θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι σταδιακά θα φροντίσουν και για αυτό, και το δηλώσαν και οι ίδιοι, αλλιώς θα παραμείνουν σε niche κομμάτι. Φυσικά αν κρίνουν ότι το να επενδύσουν σε localisation δεν τους συμφέρει τότε θα παραμείνουν εκεί αλλά φυσικά αφήνουν περιθώριο να τους ανταγωνιστούν.

Άλλο στοιχείο είναι και οι συμφωνίες που έχουν κάνει με τους παρόχους περιεχομένου καθώς και οι υπάρχουσες των ανταγωνιστών τους με αυτούς. Δηλαδή το unlocalised περιεχόμενο μπορεί να μην έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με αυτές. 

Όπως και να έχει θα δείξει. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι για όσους είναι απαραίτητοι οι υπότιτλοι από το να καταφεύγουν σε "εργαλεία τρίτων" για το φόρτωμα υποτίτλων, πέρα από την όποια φασαρία και προβλήματα, είναι προτιμότερο να καταφύγουν σε ανταγωνιστές νόμιμους ή όχι τόσο νόμιμους όπως τον "θείο".

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Νομίζω ότι η όλη συζητηση γινεται επι ματαίω, οταν μερικές σελιδες πριν έχει ανεβει screenshot από το Netflix support ότι πράγματι θα προστεθουν ελληνικοί υποτιτλοι.

Ως προς το θεμα αυτο καθαυτό, θα μπορούσα να έχω και νομιμα και hassle-free εδω και 2 χρονια Netflix στην Ολλανδία που είμαι, αλλά ανάμεσα στο νομιμο επί πληρωμη και στο δωρεάν παράνομο, πολλοί θα προτιμουσαν το δεύτερο  :Razz: . Για μένα οι ελληνικοί υποτιτλοι ειναι εντελώς αχρείαστοι (σε αγγλικό και γερμανικό cοntent), αλλά καταλαβαινω όσους τους θέλουν, ειδικά αν είναι 40-50 χρονών και πάνω.

- - - Updated - - -

Εχει το Man Seeking Woman? είτε στην Ελλάδα είτε στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Έχω μια καλοπροαίρετη παρατήρηση διαβάζοντας την όλη γκρίνια περί υποτίτλων (όχι μόνο εδώ).
> 
> Υποτίθεται πως είμαστε μια χώρα με πάνω από τους μισούς να έχουν σπουδάσει και να έχουν τουλάχιστον Lower στα Αγγλικά. Δεν νοείται να μην μπορούμε να δούμε μια σειρά με Αγγλικά CC, κυρίως αν κρίνουμε την ποιότητα () των ελληνικών υποτίτλων ακόμα και στις πλατφόρμες των ΟΤΕ/Nova.


Να μιλήσω για μένα, τα αγγλικά που "μάθαινα" όσο ήμουν ακόμα στο σχολείο είχαν αποκλειστικό σκοπό να περάσω τα διπλώματα που έδινα. Γίνεται να τα πάρεις χωρίς να μάθεις σωστά την γλώσσα; Πιστεύω πως ναι, προσαρμόζεσαι στις απαιτήσεις. Αγγλικά θεωρώ ότι άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα (κυρίως όταν τα άκουγα) όσο περισσότερο παρακολουθούσα σειρές, ταινίες και ακούγοντας ξένη μουσική.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Έχω μια καλοπροαίρετη παρατήρηση διαβάζοντας την όλη γκρίνια περί υποτίτλων (όχι μόνο εδώ).
> 
> Υποτίθεται πως είμαστε μια χώρα με πάνω από τους μισούς να έχουν σπουδάσει και να έχουν τουλάχιστον Lower στα Αγγλικά. Δεν νοείται να μην μπορούμε να δούμε μια σειρά με Αγγλικά CC, κυρίως αν κρίνουμε την ποιότητα () των ελληνικών υποτίτλων ακόμα και στις πλατφόρμες των ΟΤΕ/Nova.


Αγαπητέ σου διαφεύγει κάτι σημαντικό… Το ότι εσύ γνωρίζεις την αγγλική γλώσσα δεν σημαίνει ότι την γνωρίζουν όλα τα μέλη της οικογενείας σου. 
Επίσης κάτι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό που ίσως να σου διέφυγε είναι ότι ανάμεσα μας εκτός από εκατομμύρια συνανθρώπους μας που δεν γνωρίζουν την αγγλική γλώσσα είναι και πάρα πολλοί με εδικές ιδιαιτερότητες (πχ κωφάλαλοι)…

----------


## djuan1988

> Εχει το Man Seeking Woman? είτε στην Ελλάδα είτε στις ΗΠΑ.


Δεν το βλέπω 

http://unogs.com/search/?q=Man%20See...&pt=&st=bs&p=1

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4189492/?ref_=nv_sr_1

----------


## tsigarid

> Εχει το Man Seeking Woman? είτε στην Ελλάδα είτε στις ΗΠΑ.


Στις ΗΠΑ είναι στα προσεχώς. Είναι πολύ νωρίς για να εμφανιστεί. Εδώ ακόμα περιμένω το τελευταίο season του Downton Abbey...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημερωση παιδιά. Για μένα θα ηταν μείον αυτό για το Netflix. Υπερ-λατρεμενη σειρα btw. Τη συνιστώ ανεπιφυλακτα. Και bonus point. Σχωρατε με για το offtopic.

----------


## xhaos

> Η "γκρίνια" για την ύπαρξη δυνατότητας να παρακολουθήσεις αυτό που προσφέρεται στη χώρα σου με το σωστό/ενδεδειγμένο τρόπο, είναι θεμιτή και λογική.  Καλά κάνει ο κόσμος και το ζητάει, ανεξάρτητα αν ξέρει αγγλικά ή όχι.  Εξάλλου δεν είναι μόνο αγγλόφωνο το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο, ανάμεσα στους τίτλους υπάρχουν και λιγότερο γνωστές γλώσσες. 
> 
> *Το αξιοσημείωτο όμως είναι ότι ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει η διάθεση, πολλές φορές έντονη, να βρεθούν τρόποι πρόσβασης στο πλουσιότερο αμερικανικό περιεχόμενο, όπου εκεί εκ των πραγμάτων δεν έχει ελληνική υποστήριξη.   Εκεί άραγε δεν ενοχλεί η έλλειψη;*


+ ∞  :Whistle: 

εγώ από την άλλη θα πω ότι δεν νοείται παροχή περιεχομένου με υποτίτλους!!! απαιτώ πλήρη μεταγλώττιση! δεν είναι δυνατό η γιαγιά μου να μην μπορεί να ακούσει TBG, TBBT, TD και να απολαύσει Frank Underwood!

----------


## famous-walker

Ποιοι όμως την ψάχνουν για πρόσβαση στο αμερικάνικο; Το κάνουν όσοι τους χρειάζονται τους υπότιτλους;
Δεν νομίζω... 

Άσε που δεν είναι μόνο οι υπερήλικες που τους χρειάζονται αλλά αφορά όλα τα ηλικιακά group. Ας μην ήμαστε ελιτιστές. Άλλωστε αφορά μια εμπορική υπηρεσία.

----------


## senkradvii

> *Ποιοι όμως την ψάχνουν για πρόσβαση στο αμερικάνικο; Το κάνουν όσοι τους χρειάζονται τους υπότιτλους;
> Δεν νομίζω...* 
> 
> Άσε που δεν είναι μόνο οι υπερήλικες που τους χρειάζονται αλλά αφορά όλα τα ηλικιακά group. Ας μην ήμαστε ελιτιστές. Άλλωστε αφορά μια εμπορική υπηρεσία.


+∞  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

Δεν ξέρω - και δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω από τη στιγμή που πιθανώς ούτε η ίδια η Netflix το γνωρίζει επακριβώς - κατά πόσο θα είναι localized τελικά οι υπηρεσίες της Netflix. Δλδ, μπορεί στην τελική και να μην υπάρξουν ποτέ 100% πλήρως υποτιτλισμένες σειρές και ταινίες. 

Με άλλα λόγια, μπορεί η Netflix να μην επιθυμεί να υποκαταστήσει τις υπηρεσίες υφιστάμενων cable providers και απλά να επιθυμεί να προσφέρει μια added value streaming  υπηρεσία δίνοντας ως niche τα δικά της σόου και ταινίες. 

Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, δεν βλέπω πώς θα καθήσει η Netflix να αναπτύξει υπότιτλους για τα πάντα που προσφέρει για κάθε διαφορετική χώρα, πλην ίσως αγορών που θεωρούνται κλειδιά είτε πληθυσμιακά ή / και λόγω μεριδίου αγοράς ή / και λόγω γενικά ανταπόκρισης του πληθυσμού σε streaming λόγω υποδομών. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι, π.χ. το Netflix φαίνεται να εισχωρεί γερά στο Βέλγιο από τη στιγμή που τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια το VDSL είναι πλέον το στάνταρ και σε κανονική τιμή.

Από εκεί και πέρα, χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα με χαμηλή σχετικά υποδομή και ταυτόχρονα αρκετή "εξάρτηση" του πληθυσμού σε καλωδιακές υπηρεσίες, ίσως και να μην είναι η προτεραιότητα για τη Netflix. Άρα, και το γράφω αυτό προφανώς εικάζοντας, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην έχουμε ποτέ μια πλήρως και 100% υποτιτλισμένη υπηρεσία από Netflix αλλά μόνο σειρών / ταινιών κλειδιά

----------


## famous-walker

> +∞


Προβοκάτορα εσύ!  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Πάντως η Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόσο πίσω στο θέμα των τηλεπικοινωνιών όσο θέλουμε να γράφουμε. Μάλλον upper average ταχύτητες και συνδέσεις έχει.
Τα μόνα που ξεπερνάνε μια τυπική ελληνική adsl (10-20 MBps) είναι οι οπτικές που μετριούνται στα δάκτυλα ακόμα και στο εξωτερικό.
Ακόμα και να υπάρχει (π.χ. νομίζω ότι στο σπίτι μου εδώ μπορώ να βάλω) δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι συμφέρει. Π.χ. εγώ δεν θα την αξιοποιούσα μια που δεν χρειάζομαι κάτι παραπάνω από τα 10-15Mbps που έχω τώρα & δεν θέλω να πληρώνω +30-40 ευρώ το μήνα για να έχω οπτική και 100 Mbps .

----------


## sakels

δεν θα διαφωνισω εντελως αλλα σιγουρα η απουσια ελληνικων υποτιτλων περιοριζει τις συνδρομες απο μια αγορα με πολλους εν δυμανει πελατες που στην τελικη το να προσλαβει 2 μεταφραστες δεν κοστιζει τιποτα σε μια εταιρια τετοιου μεγεθους που οι μισθοι τους θα πληρωθουν απο τη διευρυνση που πελατολογιου που κυριος παραγοντας ειναι απλα ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι. 

με ενα καλο προμο (που ηδη ειναι παρα πολυ γνωστη σαν ονομα) και ισως μια συνεργασια με εταιρια κινητης. πχ στην αγγλια συνεργαζεται με την βονταφον το πελατολογιο θα εκτοξευθει

e.g. http://www.vodafone.es/particulares/...ision/netflix/

----------


## yiapap

> Έχω μια καλοπροαίρετη παρατήρηση διαβάζοντας την όλη γκρίνια περί υποτίτλων (όχι μόνο εδώ).
> 
> Υποτίθεται πως είμαστε μια χώρα με πάνω από τους μισούς να έχουν σπουδάσει και να έχουν τουλάχιστον Lower στα Αγγλικά. Δεν νοείται να μην μπορούμε να δούμε μια σειρά με Αγγλικά CC, κυρίως αν κρίνουμε την ποιότητα () των ελληνικών υποτίτλων ακόμα και στις πλατφόρμες των ΟΤΕ/Nova.


Δεν πάει έτσι.
Εκτός των μέσων ηλικιών που μπορούν να καταλάβουν ή να αναγνώσουν Αγγλικά επειδή γνωρίζουν υπάρχουν και οι μικρές ηλικίες όπως και οι μεγάλες. Π.χ. οι γονείς μου σε *γκχ* DVD με υπότιτλους έχουν πρόβλημα όταν οι υπότιτλοι εναλάσσονται γρήγορα, ακόμη και στα Ελληνικά (δεν προλαβαίνουν να τους διαβάσουν). Αντίστοιχα ένα παιδί ακόμη και με Lower δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να καταλάβει όλες τις προφορές και στις δύο όχθες του Ατλαντικού ούτε να μπορέσεις να διαβάσει/μεταφράσει στο μυαλό του την ταινία.

<edit>
On other news... Στο home theater έβαλα την εφαρμογή για Win10, κάρφωσα την ποιότητα σε High από τις ρυθμίσεις λογαριασμού... και επιτέλους το φως το αληθινόν. Πολυκάναλος ήχος και σοβαρή ποιότητα εικόνας!!!!

----------


## nnn

> Δεν πάει έτσι.
> Εκτός των μέσων ηλικιών που μπορούν να καταλάβουν ή να αναγνώσουν Αγγλικά επειδή γνωρίζουν υπάρχουν και οι μικρές ηλικίες όπως και οι μεγάλες. Π.χ. οι γονείς μου σε *γκχ* DVD με υπότιτλους έχουν πρόβλημα όταν οι υπότιτλοι εναλάσσονται γρήγορα, ακόμη και στα Ελληνικά (δεν προλαβαίνουν να τους διαβάσουν). Αντίστοιχα ένα παιδί ακόμη και με Lower δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να καταλάβει όλες τις προφορές και στις δύο όχθες του Ατλαντικού ούτε να μπορέσεις να διαβάσει/μεταφράσει στο μυαλό του την ταινία.
> 
> <edit>
> On other news... Στο home theater έβαλα την εφαρμογή για Win10, κάρφωσα την ποιότητα σε High από τις ρυθμίσεις λογαριασμού... και επιτέλους το φως το αληθινόν. Πολυκάναλος ήχος και σοβαρή ποιότητα εικόνας!!!!


Όταν μάθαινα Αγγλικά -long time ago in a galaxy far far away  :Razz: - το πρώτο που μας έλεγαν είναι να μην προσπαθούμε να μεταφράσουμε το τι ακούμε/διαβάζουμε, αλλά να το κατανοήσουμε.

Μάλλον παρακολουθώ σειρές/ταινίες πολλά χρόνια με Αγγλικούς υπότιτλους ( και άκουγα και πολύ AFRS  :Laughing: ) και δεν μπορώ να "κατανοήσω" τις τυχόν δυσκολίες.

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Το θέμα είναι να καθίσεις να απολαύσεις την ταινία που θα δεις, και όχι να κάθεσαι και να κάνεις μεταφράσεις στο μυαλό σου, δεν έχει σημασία πόσο καλά αγγλικά ξέρεις, θα καταντήσει κουραστικό.


Όταν μιλάμε να δεις ταινία χωρίς υπότιτλους (όποιος το κάνει δηλαδή), δεν κάθετε να κάνει μεταφράσεις στο κεφάλι του. Είναι στο σημείο που αντιλαμβάνεται το τι ειπώθηκε χωρίς μετάφραση. Όταν ακούς "Ελληνικά" και ακούς την λέξη κατσαβίδι, κάθεσαι να σκεφτείς είναι αυτό το αντικείμενο με την λαβή και την μύτη που ξεβιδώνει βίδες; Το ίδιο και το screwdriver. Το αντιλαμβάνεσαι απλά σαν έννοια.

Τώρα το πόσοι είναι είναι σε αυτό το επίπεδο, είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## yiapap

> Όταν μιλάμε να δεις ταινία χωρίς υπότιτλους (όποιος το κάνει δηλαδή), δεν κάθετε να κάνει μεταφράσεις στο κεφάλι του. Είναι στο σημείο που αντιλαμβάνεται το τι ειπώθηκε χωρίς μετάφραση. Όταν ακούς "Ελληνικά" και ακούς την λέξη κατσαβίδι, κάθεσαι να σκεφτείς είναι αυτό το αντικείμενο με την λαβή και την μύτη που ξεβιδώνει βίδες; Το ίδιο και το screwdriver. Το αντιλαμβάνεσαι απλά σαν έννοια.
> 
> Τώρα το πόσοι είναι είναι σε αυτό το επίπεδο, είναι άλλη ιστορία.


Το πως λέει τη λέξη screwdriver ο τεξανός, ο νεοϋορκέζος, ο ιρλανδός, ο σκωτσέζος, ο λονδρέζος και ο πακιστανός όμως απέχουν πολύ περισσότερο απ' ότι οποισδήποτε έλληνας πει τη λέξη "κατσαβίδι".

----------


## winzig

> Όταν μιλάμε να δεις ταινία χωρίς υπότιτλους (όποιος το κάνει δηλαδή), δεν κάθετε να κάνει μεταφράσεις στο κεφάλι του. Είναι στο σημείο που αντιλαμβάνεται το τι ειπώθηκε χωρίς μετάφραση. Όταν ακούς "Ελληνικά" και ακούς την λέξη κατσαβίδι, κάθεσαι να σκεφτείς είναι αυτό το αντικείμενο με την λαβή και την μύτη που ξεβιδώνει βίδες; Το ίδιο και το screwdriver. Το αντιλαμβάνεσαι απλά σαν έννοια.
> 
> Τώρα το πόσοι είναι είναι σε αυτό το επίπεδο, είναι άλλη ιστορία.


+ οτι υπαρχει και ποτο που εχει αυτο το ονομα  :Wink:

----------


## famous-walker

Κακώς το αναλύουμε τόσο πάντως.

Αν θέλει να πιάσει μεγάλο μέρος της αγοράς και να έχει σοβαρή παρουσία θα προχωρήσει σε localisation και συμφωνίες.

Αν είναι απλά ένας τρόπος για να κάνουν πιο εύκολη την ζωή όσων θέλουν συνδρομή και δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν υπότιτλοι κλπ και τους κλείνουν και το μάτι για χρήση vpn ή ότι άλλο τότε απλά πάνε για μεγιστοποίηση του κέρδους.

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι είναι ένας συνδυασμός των δύο.

----------


## minas

> Πάντως η Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόσο πίσω στο θέμα των τηλεπικοινωνιών όσο θέλουμε να γράφουμε. Μάλλον upper average ταχύτητες και συνδέσεις έχει.
> Τα μόνα που ξεπερνάνε μια τυπική ελληνική adsl (10-20 MBps) είναι οι οπτικές που μετριούνται στα δάκτυλα ακόμα και στο εξωτερικό.
> Ακόμα και να υπάρχει (π.χ. νομίζω ότι στο σπίτι μου εδώ μπορώ να βάλω) δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι συμφέρει. Π.χ. εγώ δεν θα την αξιοποιούσα μια που δεν χρειάζομαι κάτι παραπάνω από τα 10-15Mbps που έχω τώρα & δεν θέλω να πληρώνω +30-40 ευρώ το μήνα για να έχω οπτική και 100 Mbps .


Αν και ελαφρώς εκτός θέματος, στην πραγματικότητα είμαστε ελαφρώς κάτω από τον Ευρωπαϊκό  μέσο όρο σε xDSL (Download/Upload/Packet Loss) και αρκετά κάτω από τον συνολικό μέσο όρο εάν συνυπολογίσουμε FTTx/Cable. Οι τιμές αναφοράς για Ελλάδα xDSL είναι ~9/0.8 Mbps.
https://ec.europa.eu/digital-agenda/...nd-services-eu

----------


## Burning Skies

> Πάντως η Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόσο πίσω στο θέμα των τηλεπικοινωνιών όσο θέλουμε να γράφουμε. Μάλλον upper average ταχύτητες και συνδέσεις έχει.
> Τα μόνα που ξεπερνάνε μια τυπική ελληνική adsl (10-20 MBps) είναι οι οπτικές που μετριούνται στα δάκτυλα ακόμα και στο εξωτερικό.
> Ακόμα και να υπάρχει (π.χ. νομίζω ότι στο σπίτι μου εδώ μπορώ να βάλω) δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι συμφέρει. Π.χ. εγώ δεν θα την αξιοποιούσα μια που δεν χρειάζομαι κάτι παραπάνω από τα 10-15Mbps που έχω τώρα & δεν θέλω να πληρώνω +30-40 ευρώ το μήνα για να έχω οπτική και 100 Mbps .


Κατσε ρε πρακτορα. Εχεις και την vdsl στο ενδιαμεσο.  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

Ακομα για τους υποτιτλους μιλαμε;

Προφανως και θα βαλουν και ελληνικους υποτιτλους, προφανως και δεν θα πειρμεναν να υποτιτλισουν πρωτα και μετα να κανουν διαθεσιμη την υπηρεσια.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι το 10€ που ζητα ειναι σχετικα πολυ για την σημερινο Ελληνα. 
Με χαρα θα πληρωνα κατι λιγοτερο bundled με την συνδεση του isp μου. Ή εστω τα ιδια, αλλα με πλουσιο περιεχομενο.

Φανταζομαι στο μελλον θα εμπλουτιζεται το περιεχομενο, μιας και τωρα υπαρχουν συμφωνιες με τις δορυφορικες της Ελλαδας.

Mε σωστες κινησεις, θα πιασει κοσμο, γιατι σαν το on demand δεν εχει.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Κατσε ρε πρακτορα. Εχεις και την vdsl στο ενδιαμεσο.


Ημίμετρα  :Razz: 
Ναι, την είχα ξεχάσει επειδή μάλλον δε με ενδιαφέρει, δεν την πουλούσαν σε συμφέρουσα/καλή για μένα τιμή.  :Razz: 




> Αν και ελαφρώς εκτός θέματος, στην πραγματικότητα είμαστε ελαφρώς κάτω από τον Ευρωπαϊκό  μέσο όρο σε xDSL (Download/Upload/Packet Loss) και αρκετά κάτω από τον συνολικό μέσο όρο εάν συνυπολογίσουμε FTTx/Cable. Οι τιμές αναφοράς για Ελλάδα xDSL είναι ~9/0.8 Mbps.
> https://ec.europa.eu/digital-agenda/...nd-services-eu


Ναι δεν έχω δει τα στατιστικά. Από εμπειρία το είπα έχοντας ζήσει σε διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές και μη πόλεις (~5).
Πουθενά δεν ένιωσα την wow εμπειρία σε σχέση με την απλή & καλή adsl των γονιών μου στην Ελλάδα.
Βέβαια και ποτέ δεν σκόπευα να πληρώσω κάτι σαφώς παραπάνω (π.χ. x2) για να αποκτήσω και μια "σούπερ ταχύτητα" (π.χ. 100Mbps).

----------


## SotSirx

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις αυτο το add-on για να δει εαν βγαινουν οι "κρυμμενες" κατηγοριες στο netflix?

----------


## Burning Skies

> Ημίμετρα 
> Ναι, την είχα ξεχάσει επειδή μάλλον δε με ενδιαφέρει, δεν την πουλούσαν σε συμφέρουσα/καλή για μένα τιμή.


Δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ημιμετρα. Εγω με 10 ευρω επιπλεον απεκτησα 2Χ το download και 10Χ το upload. Και θεωρω οτι το δευτερο (το upload) ειναι που κανει την τεραστια διαφορα. Αν κανεις αυτη την μεταβαση (που πραγματι ειναι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικη και για casual χρηστη) για υποφερτο κοστος γιατι μετα να σε απασχολει η οπτικη ινα;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ποσό είναι το max του vdsl?

- - - Updated - - -

ααα πιάνει 100Mbps. Εγώ είχα μείνει στα 50 γιαυτό δεν σε καταλάβαινα.

----------


## chat1978

Εγώ να σας πω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω προς τι η πώρωση με αυτή την υπηρεσία. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην υπηρεσία καθε αυτή αλλά και στην απίστευτη έμμεση διαφήμιση που πέφτει από blogs τύπου "Πως δουλεύουμε στην Netflix".
Αν και θαυμάζω τον τρόπο που προωθούν το όνομα μέσω του blogging. Όμως έχοντας δει τα βίντεο σχετικά με το πόσο "τέλεια" είναι στην εταιρεία, πόσο διαφορετικά δουλεύουν και άλλα τρομερά είχα κάποιες προσδοκίες για την εφαρμογή. 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η πλατφόρμα αλλά συγνώμη τι πατάτα είναι αυτή στο android? Πολύ δύσχρηστη για εφαρμογή που προορίζεται σε media center. Επίσης πολύ περιορισμένο UI λες και ο χρήστης είναι ο πιο βλάκας του πλανήτη.
Και για να μην μιλάω στον αέρα, έχει δει κανείς το kodi? Χάλια με mouse αλλά για media server ίσως το καλύτερο interface όλων αν και θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερο. Και δεν είναι και εύκολο να χειριστείς υπολογιστή με add ons μέσω τηλεχειρισμού. Και είναι και δωρεάν με αρκετή συνδρομή από την κοινότητα. Και δεν μας έχουν ταράξει στο blogging για το πόσο τέλεια δουλεύουν στην εταιρεία και είναι και τσάμπα. 

Όταν έψαχνα από Βέλγιο, πολλές φορές δεν καταλάβαινα τι έψαχνα και τι έβλεπα. Επίσης θεωρώ λίγο γελοίο ότι το σύστημα αναγνωρίζει τον τίτλο από την τμηματική αναζήτηση και μου προτείνει παρόμοιες ταινίες/σειρές αλλά όχι τον ίδιο τον τίτλο. Καθαρά στο επίπεδο εφαρμογής, έπεσα από τα σύννεφα ότι είδα την πατάτα που προσφέρουν.

Συγνώμη αλλά για εφαρμογή επί πληρωμής υπηρεσίας, περιμένω πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο. Καταλαβαίνω το θέμα δικαιώματα και η βιομηχανία θεάματος ακόμα δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι. Μπράβο που πρωτοπορεί το netflix αλλά όπως και να έχει κληρονομεί τα ίδια προβλήματα παρά τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες που κάνει. Δεν θέλω να προωθήσω το παράνομο, αλλά στο kodi με συγκεκριμένα addon που δεν σχετίζονται με torrent, μπορείς να δεις σε εξαιρετική ταχύτητα 1080p υλικό πολύ γρήγορα. Και με υπότιτλους. Και είναι και δωρέαν.
Όσον αφορά τους υπότιτλους μιλάμε για μεγάλη χαζομάρα. Δηλαδή στα dvd τους υπότιτλους που τους βρίσκουν; Να αναφέρω ένα παράδειγμα που στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να ανταμειφθεί κανείς σαν πρόβλημα.
Εδώ στην Κεντρική και Βόρεια ευρώπη, το αλλάζω χώρα, το έχουν ψωμοτύρι. Βέλγος, Ολλανδός στην Αγλλία και Άγγλος στο Βέλγιο. Εγώ λοιπόν σαν Έλληνας στο Βέλγιο θα προσδοκούσα αγγλικούς υπότιτλους αλλά δεν έχουν. Εδώ σε κάποιες ταινίες και σειρές δεν βγάζουν γαλλικούς υπότιτλους επειδή μένω στην ολλανδόφωνη περιοχή. Ναι, το Βέλγιο είναι περίπλοκο  :Smile: 

Παρακαλώ μην με παρανοήσετε και κολλήσετε στο τσάμπα ή παράνομο αλλά στην ερώτηση, του τι ακριβώς προσφέρει το netflix σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό, έστω και αν αυτός είναι "παράνομος"; Ευκολία; Διαθεσιμότητα; Ανταγωνιστικό προϊόν; Προσωπικά θέλω να πληρώσω για κάτι σοβαρό αλλά κάτι που να αντικαταστήσει επάξια με τις δωρεάν εκδοχές. Ναι το τσάμπα θέλει και χρόνο και λίγο ξεστράβωμα, ναι είναι πιο ευμετάβλητο αλλά ανταμείβει και καλύτερα. Μήπως να κάνει καμιά συμφωνία η netflix με vpn ή αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες, γιατί λίγο πολύ αυτό μας λένε. Στήσε vpn ή αντίστοιχο; Εκτός και αν το να στήσεις κάτι τέτοιο στο media center ή τηλεόραση ή router θεωρείτε πιο εύκολο από το να στήσεις ένα kodi με ένα repository και ένα addon.

Εγώ στο Βέλγιο έφτασα πολύ γρήγορα στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι uber πατάτα. Στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα έφτασε και η γυναίκα μου που δεν είναι του λογισμικού όπως εγώ. Είμαι ακόμα περίεργος να δω τι διάολο προσφέρεται στους Αμερικάνους αλλά από ότι έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει, τα πράγματα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.
Η υπηρεσία θα καταλήξει να γίνει συνώνυμο με ρήμα, "to netflix a movie", και μάλλον όχι γιατί προσφέρει μια ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία αλλά γιατί πρωτοπορεί στο να σπάσει την βλακεία της βιομηχανίας θεάματος.

Προσωπικά δηλώνω οπαδός της για την προσπάθεια της να σπάσει την βιομηχανία θεάματος αλλά και εχθρός της για το παρεχόμενο προϊόν σε συνδυασμό με το γενικό τσουρέκωμα που πέφτει. Πιστεύω θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει πολύ καλύτερο ή πιο τίμιο προϊόν για τα λεφτά που ζητά. Δεν είναι και λίγα αν αναλογιστεί κανείς την συνδρομητική βάση και την λογική του cloud πάνω στο οποίο είναι στημένη όλη η υπηρεσία.


Ααααα και να μην ξεχάσω. Ένα άλλο μπράβο στο πως έχουν σπρώξει την Amazon σε καλύτερες υπηρεσίες cloud. Η netflix πρέπει να είναι ο Νο1 πελάτης τους πιστεύω.

----------


## zianna

> Εγώ να σας πω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω προς τι η πώρωση με αυτή την υπηρεσία. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην υπηρεσία καθε αυτή αλλά και στην απίστευτη έμμεση διαφήμιση που πέφτει από blogs τύπου "Πως δουλεύουμε στην Netflix".
> Αν και θαυμάζω τον τρόπο που προωθούν το όνομα μέσω του blogging. Όμως έχοντας δει τα βίντεο σχετικά με το πόσο "τέλεια" είναι στην εταιρεία, πόσο διαφορετικά δουλεύουν και άλλα τρομερά είχα κάποιες προσδοκίες για την εφαρμογή. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η πλατφόρμα αλλά συγνώμη τι πατάτα είναι αυτή στο android? Πολύ δύσχρηστη για εφαρμογή που προορίζεται σε media center. Επίσης πολύ περιορισμένο UI λες και ο χρήστης είναι ο πιο βλάκας του πλανήτη.
> Και για να μην μιλάω στον αέρα, έχει δει κανείς το kodi? Χάλια με mouse αλλά για media server ίσως το καλύτερο interface όλων αν και θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερο. Και δεν είναι και εύκολο να χειριστείς υπολογιστή με add ons μέσω τηλεχειρισμού. Και είναι και δωρεάν με αρκετή συνδρομή από την κοινότητα. Και δεν μας έχουν ταράξει στο blogging για το πόσο τέλεια δουλεύουν στην εταιρεία και είναι και τσάμπα. 
> 
> Όταν έψαχνα από Βέλγιο, πολλές φορές δεν καταλάβαινα τι έψαχνα και τι έβλεπα. Επίσης θεωρώ λίγο γελοίο ότι το σύστημα αναγνωρίζει τον τίτλο από την τμηματική αναζήτηση και μου προτείνει παρόμοιες ταινίες/σειρές αλλά όχι τον ίδιο τον τίτλο. Καθαρά στο επίπεδο εφαρμογής, έπεσα από τα σύννεφα ότι είδα την πατάτα που προσφέρουν.
> 
> Συγνώμη αλλά για εφαρμογή επί πληρωμής υπηρεσίας, περιμένω πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα.
> 
> ...


Πρώτο bold.
Τους υπότιτλους στα dvd πληρώνει η εταιρία μεταφραστή. Αν παιχτεί στην TV, άλλη εταιρία πληρώνει άλλους μεταφραστές και βγάζουν άλλους υπότιτλους, δεν χρησιμοποιούν αυτούς του dvd. Το ίδιο γίνεται και αν έχει παιχτεί σε κινηματογράφο, πάλι άλλοι υπότιτλοι είναι που ανήκουν στην εταιρία μετάφρασης που συνεργάζεται με την εταιρία διανομής της ταινίας. Το netflix λοιπόν θα πρέπει σε κάθε χώρα να συνεργαστεί, και να πληρώνει εταιρία να αναλάβει την μετάφραση, δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει υπάρχοντες υπότιτλους. Συγχρόνως, αν πχ προσφέρει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους στην τάδε ταινία στην Αγγλία, αν δεν έχει δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιήσει τους υπότιτλους και πχ στο Βέλγιο δεν θα τους προσφέρει.

Δεύτερο bold, δεν φταίει η ολλανδόφωνη περιοχή που μένεις για την μη ύπαρξη γαλλικών υποτίτλων. Το βελγικό netflix είναι βασικά αντιγραφή του ολλανδικού netflix. Πήραν το περιεχόμενο του ολλανδικού netflix δηλαδή και εξασφάλισαν τα δικαιώματα να προβάλλουν το περιεχόμενό του και στο Βέλγιο. Οι γαλλικοί υπότιτλοι που υπάρχουν στο καναδέζικο netflix και στο γαλλικό netflix έχουν δικαίωμα προβολής μόνο στον Καναδά και στην Γαλλία αντίστοιχα, γι'αυτό δεν μπορούν να τους χρησιμοποιήσουν και στο Βέλγιο.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Ποσό είναι το max του vdsl?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ααα πιάνει 100Mbps. Εγώ είχα μείνει στα 50 γιαυτό δεν σε καταλάβαινα.


Εγω 50αρα εχω αλλα την διαφορα το κανει το 10αρι upload. Aπο τα 24/1 στα 50/10 d/u ειναι χασμα...

----------


## xhaos

@Demelene:

1. Σε πολλές χώρες και πόλεις ο κόσμος έχει κόψει το κατέβασμα. πχ Γερμανία που στέλνουν ραβασάκια.
2. Το Kodi και το plex δημιουργούν αντίστοιχο περιβάλλον, όμως το netflix φέρνουν το ίδιο interface σε πολλές περισσότερες συσκευές δίχως μαστορέματα. πχ smart tv.

Σε γενικές γραμμές δες κάποια φάση το pirates dilemma. στην ουσία αυτό που λέει είναι ότι η πειρατεία κερδίζει όχι εξ αίτιας τους κόστους, αλλά εξαιτίας της ευκολίας πρόσβασης.
εκεί ακριβώς στοχεύουν αυτές οι υπηρεσίες.

----------


## teodgeor

Χαιρονται τωρα εκει στο Netflix με τις εγγραφες που γινονται καθε μερα, ας περασει ο μηνας και δεν θα παρουν φράγκο, οι περισσοτεροι για να μην πω σχεδον ολοι θα το απενεργοποιησουν. Με 10 ατομα θα μεινουν , μεχρι να φτιαξουν σωστα την υπηρεσια, τουλαχιστον υποτιτλους για αρχη.

----------


## cca

Ψαχνόμενος ποιος συνδυασμός συσκευής/λογισμικού μου δίνει καλύτερη εικόνα και ήχο τελικά κατέληξα στο Windows 10 app. Στο εν λόγω app με τον συνδυασμό CONTROL + ALT + SHIFT + Q (ή D) βγάζει στατιστικά για το stream, όπως και την ανάλυση της εικόνας. Το CONTROL + ALT + SHIFT + S για override του bitrate δουλεύει επίσης όπως και το CONTROL + ALT + SHIFT + T για φόρτωμα υποτίτλων.

----------


## PopManiac

> @Demelene:
> 
> 1. Σε πολλές χώρες και πόλεις ο κόσμος έχει κόψει το κατέβασμα. πχ Γερμανία που στέλνουν ραβασάκια.
> 2. Το Kodi και το plex δημιουργούν αντίστοιχο περιβάλλον, όμως το netflix φέρνουν το ίδιο interface σε πολλές περισσότερες συσκευές δίχως μαστορέματα. πχ smart tv.
> 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές δες κάποια φάση το pirates dilemma. στην ουσία αυτό που λέει είναι ότι η πειρατεία κερδίζει όχι εξ αίτιας τους κόστους, αλλά εξαιτίας της ευκολίας πρόσβασης.
> εκεί ακριβώς στοχεύουν αυτές οι υπηρεσίες.


@demelene,

Η απάντηση στο μακροσκελέστατο ποστ σου δώθηκε από τον xhaos με τον συντομότερο και σωστότερο τρόπο (και από τη zianna για τους υπότιτλους).

Εγώ θα σου απαντήσω με ερώτηση: Τι θα ήθελες από το Netflix για να το θεωρείς της προκοπής; Και μιλάμε προφανώς για νόμιμη και - αναγκαστικά - επί πληρωμή υπηρεσία....

Στο search του δεν καταλαβαίνω πού το πρόβλημα - δίνεις τίτλο ταινίας / μέρος αυτού (όνομα ηθοποιού / μέρος αυτού) και σου βγάζει αρχικά άλλες ταινίες, ναι, αλλά και την ίδια αν την έχει. Αν δεν την έχει σου "προτείνει" και καλά διαφορετικές ταινίες που υποτίθεται μοιάζουν με αυτή που ψάχνεις.

----------


## senkradvii

> Ψαχνόμενος ποιος συνδυασμός συσκευής/λογισμικού μου δίνει καλύτερη εικόνα και ήχο τελικά κατέληξα στο Windows 10 app. Στο εν λόγω app με τον συνδυασμό CONTROL + ALT + SHIFT + Q (ή D) βγάζει στατιστικά για το stream, όπως και την ανάλυση της εικόνας. Το CONTROL + ALT + SHIFT + S για override του bitrate δουλεύει επίσης όπως και το CONTROL + ALT + SHIFT + T για φόρτωμα υποτίτλων.


Thanks for the info.  :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Thanks for the info.


Για όσους ψάχνονται και έχουν κομπλάρει, διαθέτω proxy ζανζιβάρη και σερενγκέτι, να βλέπουν ότι θέλουν.
και netflix nova otetv

----------


## senkradvii

> Για όσους ψάχνονται και έχουν κομπλάρει, διαθέτω proxy ζανζιβάρη και σερενγκέτι, να βλέπουν ότι θέλουν.
> και netflix nova otetv


 :What..?:

----------


## anonymos1982

> @demelene,
> 
> Η απάντηση στο μακροσκελέστατο ποστ σου δώθηκε από τον xhaos με τον συντομότερο και σωστότερο τρόπο (και από τη zianna για τους υπότιτλους).


Και δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι μπορείς να βρεις και ότι θέλεις στα torrent, αν μιλάμε για σχετικά πρόσφατο ναι, αλλά αν μιλάμε για κάτι παλιό είναι εξαιρετικά πιθανό να μην έχει άτομα που το διαμοιράζονται, ενώ στο netflix μπορείς να το δεις χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Και δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι μπορείς να βρεις και ότι θέλεις στα torrent, αν μιλάμε για σχετικά πρόσφατο ναι, αλλά αν μιλάμε για κάτι παλιό είναι εξαιρετικά πιθανό να μην έχει άτομα που το διαμοιράζονται, ενώ στο netflix μπορείς να το δεις χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Θεωρώ οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση οποιουδήποτε νόμιμου streamer με παράνομο τουλάχιστον ατυχή....

----------


## xhaos

> Θεωρώ οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση οποιουδήποτε νόμιμου streamer με παράνομο τουλάχιστον ατυχή....


καλά άτυχη δεν είναι. what ever works.... και οι δυο λύσεις λειτουργούν και έχουν και ένα σοβαρό overlapse.
άλλος πχ κάνει αντίστοιχο πράγμα μέσω του NAS με couchpotato/sickrage και usenet/torrent δίχως stream.
άλλος πληρώνει full παράνομες συνδρομές είτε card sharing είτε streaming.

----------


## Gordito

> Θεωρώ οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση οποιουδήποτε νόμιμου streamer με παράνομο τουλάχιστον ατυχή....


Mεταξυ μας μιλαμε.
Οποιος ξερει απο τορεντς και εχει μαθει στο τζαμπα, πρεπει να βαλει στη ζυγαρια και το εξης ερωτημα: "Τι μου προσφερει το netflix που δεν εχω ηδη;"

Πολυ κοσμο δεν ξερει απο τορεντς, το netflix και αναλογες υπηρεσιες τους προσφερουν πολλα παραπανω απ'οτι σε μενα που παρανομως κατεβαζω σε 15' ταινια.

----------


## SynergyGuru

Μην συγκρινουμε παρανομα με νομιμα. Μη θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι θα υπαρχει προσβαση σε παρανομο περιεχομενο για παντα χωρις προβληματα, σε πολλες χωρες ήδη το ρισκο ειναι σημαντικό (να σου κοψουν τη συνδεση ας πουμε στη Γαλλια) η να βρεθεις σε δικαστηριο (στην αμερικη).
Καλό ειναι λοιπον να υπάρχουν επιλογες στο νόμιμο, τοσο για να πεφτει το κοστος όσο και για να αυξανεται η διαθεσιμότητα/ευκολια να το βρεις.

----------


## PopManiac

> Mεταξυ μας μιλαμε.
> Οποιος ξερει απο τορεντς και εχει μαθει στο τζαμπα, πρεπει να βαλει στη ζυγαρια και το εξης ερωτημα: "Τι μου προσφερει το netflix που δεν εχω ηδη;"


Nομιμότητα;

Και ναι, μεταξύ μας μιλάμε και ναι σαφώς και δεν κοιτάμε μόνο Netflix αλλά έχουμε και ξαδέρφια στο εξωτερικό  :Whistling: 

Τούτου λεχθέντος όμως, το ότι τουλάχιστον στο 90% όσων βλέπω έχω μια νομική ασφάλεια και έχω και μια εταιρεία η οποία προχωρά με νέες σειρές / ταινίες / ντοκυμαντέρ (έχετε πάρει είδηση τον παγκόσμιο πανικό που έχει προκαλέσει αυτό το ντοκυμαντέρ του Netflix :Wink: ) δεν είναι και λίγο

----------


## senkradvii

Οι τζαμπατζήδες, κακομαθημένοι ελληναράδες και οι παράνομοι θα συνεχίζουν να προτιμάνε τα τορρεντάδικα από μια νόμιμη υπηρεσία η οποία προσφέρεται σε λογική τιμή. Όταν δεν είχαμε ίντερνετ και πληρώναμε το 1/5 της μηνιαίας συνδρομής του netflix για μια ταινία στα video club ήταν καλύτερα; Το netflix είναι προφανώς και πολύ πιο συμφέρον από την προηγούμενη νόμιμη επιλογή (video clubs).

----------


## xhaos

> Nομιμότητα;
> 
> Και ναι, μεταξύ μας μιλάμε και ναι σαφώς και δεν κοιτάμε μόνο Netflix αλλά έχουμε και ξαδέρφια στο εξωτερικό 
> 
> Τούτου λεχθέντος όμως, το ότι τουλάχιστον στο 90% όσων βλέπω έχω μια νομική ασφάλεια και έχω και μια εταιρεία η οποία προχωρά με νέες σειρές / ταινίες / ντοκυμαντέρ (έχετε πάρει είδηση τον παγκόσμιο πανικό που έχει προκαλέσει αυτό το ντοκυμαντέρ του Netflix


κοίτα, και εσύ το netflix το έχεις με smartDNS, οπότε είσαι λίγο gray area..... αφού δεν χρησημοποιεις την υπηρεσία as is.
οπότε get off the high horse.
Νόμιμα, παράνομα, somewhere in between, το θέμα είναι τι ταιριάζει και τι δουλεύει στον κάθε ένα.

και προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης.
αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι: το νόμιμα - παράνομα, εμένα μου είναι αδιάφορο, πολύ απλά γιατί ανάλογα με τη χώρα πχ το τι είναι νόμιμο ή όχι αλλάζει, όπως αλλάζει και το ρίσκο της παρανομίας.
αυτό που έχει νόημα σύγκρισης είναι η εμπειρία χρήσης. Δηλαδή πρόσβαση, ευκολία κλπ...

----------


## odd

> Θεωρώ οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση οποιουδήποτε νόμιμου streamer με παράνομο τουλάχιστον ατυχή....


Ίσα-ίσα, το αν έχεις πρόσβαση σε παλιές ταινίες που δεν έχεις δει και είναι δύσκολο να βρεις, έστω με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους είναι για μένα σημαντικό. Μαζί με ένα περιβάλλον τύπου media center που μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση εύκολα και γρήγορα νομίζω τότε αξίζει τα λεφτά του. Χωρίς NAS χωρίς τίποτα. Αν μαζί με αυτές παίρνεις μαζί και τις νέες κυκλοφορίες τότε ακόμα καλύτερα. Τις νέες τις βρίσκεις έτσι κι αλλιώς παντού χώρια που είναι για απλή κατανάλωση. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα πλούσιο περιεχόμενο σε ταινίες σταθμούς και ανεξάρτητες παραγωγές που δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα και κάνουν κρα για διανομή.

----------


## Gordito

> Οι τζαμπατζήδες, κακομαθημένοι ελληναράδες και οι παράνομοι θα συνεχίζουν να προτιμάνε τα τορρεντάδικα από μια νόμιμη υπηρεσία η οποία προσφέρεται σε λογική τιμή. Όταν δεν είχαμε ίντερνετ και πληρώναμε το 1/5 της μηνιαίας συνδρομής του netflix για μια ταινία στα video club ήταν καλύτερα; Το netflix είναι προφανώς και πολύ πιο συμφέρον από την προηγούμενη νόμιμη επιλογή (video clubs).


Μπορεις να αφησεις τους χαρακτηρισμους, ευχαριστω.

Ασκοπη τελειως η συγκριση με εποχες που δεν ειχαμε ιντερνετ, δεν ξερω γιατι να μπω καν στον κοπο να συγκρινω.

Ναι, σαφως και ειμαστε κακομαθημενοι, οπως φανταζομαι θα ηταν και πολλοι ακομα αν δεν τους εσκαγαν ραβασακια στο σπιτι ή τους αφηναν χυμα, οπως συμβαινει στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## teodor_ch

> Οι τζαμπατζήδες, κακομαθημένοι ελληναράδες και οι παράνομοι θα συνεχίζουν να προτιμάνε τα τορρεντάδικα από μια νόμιμη υπηρεσία η οποία προσφέρεται σε λογική τιμή. Όταν δεν είχαμε ίντερνετ και πληρώναμε το 1/5 της μηνιαίας συνδρομής του netflix για μια ταινία στα video club ήταν καλύτερα; Το netflix είναι προφανώς και πολύ πιο συμφέρον από την προηγούμενη νόμιμη επιλογή (video clubs).



Ξέχασες και άλλες κατηγορίες.
Δώσε μου 10+Mbit σύνδεση σε τιμή έστω 24άρας (γιατί τώρα μου δίνουν μέγιστο 5mbit σε τιμή 24άρας)
και όταν βάλουν υπότιτλους
και όταν αποκτήσουν αρκετό περιεχόμενο χωρίς κόλπα
τότε ναί, θα πληρώσω 10-15 ευρώ για την υπηρεσία.

Μέχρι τότε, θα απολαμβάνω την άμεση θέαση σε HD σειρών και ταινιών αυτόματα με το που ανεβαίνουν.
Μαζί με τους υπότιτλους φυσικά. Αυτόματα. Δωρεάν (εκτός απο το ρεύμα του server 50watt ~=90€/έτος που κάνει πολλά περισσότερα βέβαια).

Και αν αρχίσουν τα ραβασάκια, μια χαρά κάνεις τη δουλειά με Seedbox με VPN. Μέχρι και plex φορτώνεις στο seedbox για customised "Netflix" κατάσταση. Και με τιμή στα γρήγορα που είδα 12.5ευρώ/μήνα για συνδρομή έτους για πολλά περισσότερα απο το netflix.

Αλλά προτιμώ να είμαι νόμιμος όχι γιατί τους λυπάμαι ή φοβάμαι, αλλά για την ευκολία που παρέχει επειδή δε θέλει κάποιο στήσιμο.

----------


## yiapap

> Mεταξυ μας μιλαμε.
> Οποιος ξερει απο τορεντς και εχει μαθει στο τζαμπα, πρεπει να βαλει στη ζυγαρια και το εξης ερωτημα: "Τι μου προσφερει το netflix που δεν εχω ηδη;"
> 
> Πολυ κοσμο δεν ξερει απο τορεντς, το netflix και αναλογες υπηρεσιες τους προσφερουν πολλα παραπανω απ'οτι σε μενα που παρανομως κατεβαζω σε 15' ταινια.


Θα σου πω:
1. Άμεσα διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο χωρίς κόπο. Δε χρειάζεται να ψάχνω στο priatebay και μετά στο subsX για υπότιτλους (ή αντίστροφα).
2. Δε χρειάζεται να ψάχνω αν το "DVDSCR" είναι στην πραγματικότητα CAM ή αν έχει hardcoded κορεάτικους υπότιτλους ΝΑ (με το συμπάθειο), ή αν κόψανε τους Κορεάτικους υπότιτλους και βλέπω εικόνα σε ratio 27:9
3. Δε χρειάζεται να παίζω με τα νεύρα μου με υπότιτλους "εξ ακοής" Google  Translate, ούτε με υπότιτλους που ο "μεταφραστής" είναι αστειοφτιάχτης και πετάει εμβόλιμα σχόλια. ούτε βέβαια να έχω λιώσει το F1/F2 στο πληκτρολόγιο για να πάω την εμφάνιση λίγο πίσω/μπροστά το HTPC μου.
4. Στις σειρές έχω άμεση πρόσβαση στο τι έχω ήδη δει, που έχω σταματήσει. Ειδικά αν βλέπεις πολλές σειρές και τα filenames είναι XYZS02E03.avi αυτό είναι σημαντικό
5. Peace of mind ότι δεν θα έχω την ΣΔΗΕ μια ωραία μέρα έξω από την πόρτα μου

Τα παραπάνω, στη δική μου περίπτωση κοστολογούνται παραπάνω από τα 9€ της συνδρομής που επέλεξα. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως συμφωνώ με τον Pop ότι θα πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε ομοειδή πράγματα. Το να συγκρίνεις κλεμμένη Ferrari και το δικό σου τετρατροχο δεν είναι δίκαιo παρά το ότι και τα δύο είναι αυτοκίνητα.
Άρα το Netflix θα το συγκρίνεις με τη Nove, το OTE TV, το... Cyta TV και όλα αυτά που κυκλοφορούν *νόμιμα* στη χώρα. Και εκεί η διαφορά (κυρίως το on demand θέμα και η τιμή) είναι τεράστια!

----------


## manicx

Όλα τα παραπάνω γίνονται (και πολύ ευκολότερα) με το Kodi. Ακόμη και για το 5, αφού δεν έχεις τίποτε εσύ, ούτε καν τους υπότιτλους.

----------


## yiapap

> Όλα τα παραπάνω γίνονται (και πολύ ευκολότερα) με το Kodi. Ακόμη και για το 5, αφού δεν έχεις τίποτε εσύ, ούτε καν τους υπότιτλους.


Ομολογώ ότι δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Είμαι old fashioned  :Razz:

----------


## teodor_ch

> Θα σου πω:
> 1. Άμεσα διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο χωρίς κόπο. Δε χρειάζεται να ψάχνω στο priatebay και μετά στο subsX για υπότιτλους (ή αντίστροφα).
> 2. Δε χρειάζεται να ψάχνω αν το "DVDSCR" είναι στην πραγματικότητα CAM ή αν έχει hardcoded κορεάτικους υπότιτλους ΝΑ (με το συμπάθειο), ή αν κόψανε τους Κορεάτικους υπότιτλους και βλέπω εικόνα σε ratio 27:9
> 3. Δε χρειάζεται να παίζω με τα νεύρα μου με υπότιτλους "εξ ακοής" Google  Translate, ούτε με υπότιτλους που ο "μεταφραστής" είναι αστειοφτιάχτης και πετάει εμβόλιμα σχόλια. ούτε βέβαια να έχω λιώσει το F1/F2 στο πληκτρολόγιο για να πάω την εμφάνιση λίγο πίσω/μπροστά το HTPC μου.
> 4. Στις σειρές έχω άμεση πρόσβαση στο τι έχω ήδη δει, που έχω σταματήσει. Ειδικά αν βλέπεις πολλές σειρές και τα filenames είναι XYZS02E03.avi αυτό είναι σημαντικό
> 5. Peace of mind ότι δεν θα έχω την ΣΔΗΕ μια ωραία μέρα έξω από την πόρτα μου
> 
> Τα παραπάνω, στη δική μου περίπτωση κοστολογούνται παραπάνω από τα 9€ της συνδρομής που επέλεξα. 
> 
> ...


Αν και δε θέλω να το πάω εκεί, για τη σωστή σου πληροφόρηση,
το 
1,2,3,4 
με δύο private trackers και σωστά στημένο το Plex+Couchpotato+Sonarr+Deluge γίνονται όλα αυτόματα.
Σωστά κατεβάσματα τις ποιότητες που έχεις ορίσει (και αυτόματα αν του βάλεις σου αναβαθμίζει τις ποιότητες όταν βγουν πχ. 3D)
unrar αν χρειάζεται, rename, μεταφορά σε σωστούς φακέλους, αυτόματο κατέβασμα υποτίτλων (αυτό τώρα το δοκιμάζω και σε 10 διαφορετικά αρχεία που είδα ήταν απροβλημάτιστοι), αυτόματο seeding και αυτόματο καθάρισμα.

Βασικά βάζω τις σειρές που θέλω στο sonarr, βάζω ότι ταινία θέλω να δώ σε watchlist στο imdb και τέλος.
Τα βλέπω στην τηλεόραση με υπότιτλους και το μόνο που δεν έχω ψάξει είναι να γίνεται αυτόματο σβήσιμο μετά που τα βλέπω.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν και δε θέλω να το πάω εκεί, για τη σωστή σου πληροφόρηση,
> το 
> 1,2,3,4 
> με δύο private trackers και σωστά στημένο το Plex+Couchpotato+Sonarr+Deluge γίνονται όλα αυτόματα.
> Σωστά κατεβάσματα τις ποιότητες που έχεις ορίσει (και αυτόματα αν του βάλεις σου αναβαθμίζει τις ποιότητες όταν βγουν πχ. 3D)
> unrar αν χρειάζεται, rename, μεταφορά σε σωστούς φακέλους, αυτόματο κατέβασμα υποτίτλων (αυτό τώρα το δοκιμάζω και σε 10 διαφορετικά αρχεία που είδα ήταν απροβλημάτιστοι), αυτόματο seeding και αυτόματο καθάρισμα.
> 
> Βασικά βάζω τις σειρές που θέλω στο sonarr, βάζω ότι ταινία θέλω να δώ σε watchlist στο imdb και τέλος.
> Τα βλέπω στην τηλεόραση με υπότιτλους και το μόνο που δεν έχω ψάξει είναι να γίνεται αυτόματο σβήσιμο μετά που τα βλέπω.


Υπάρχουν και ποιο εύκολοι τρόποι,  αλλά παραμένουν όχι απλά γκρίζο παράνομοι αλλά πλήρως 
Όπως είπανε παραπάνω, δεν μπορεί να χτυπήσει τα "δωρεάν",  αλλά η σύγκριση θα πρέπει να γίνει με τα νόμιμα που υπάρχουν

----------


## teodor_ch

Δέν είπα ότι είναι νόμιμο.
Αλλά ακόμα και το 5 περι φόβου νομιμότητας με ένα VPN μπορεί να τον ξεπεράσει. Απλά εκεί θέλει χρήματα.

Πιο εύκολο τρόπο για κατέβασμα και όχι απλά για streaming? Με αρχειοθέτηση και ενημέρωση του plex? Και υπότιτλους?
Για πέτα κανένα λινκ.

----------


## yiapap

> με δύο private trackers και σωστά στημένο το Plex+Couchpotato+Sonarr+Deluge γίνονται όλα αυτόματα.


Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς ο χρόνος που μπορώ να διαθέσω για να στήσω και να μάθω τα παραπάνω απλά δεν υπάρχει. Ή για να στο πω αλλιώς τον κοστολογώ πολύ περισσότερο από τα 9€/μήνα για... αρκετούς μήνες (είμαι και λίγο στόκος  :Razz: )

- - - Updated - - -




> Αλλά ακόμα και το 5 περι φόβου νομιμότητας με ένα VPN μπορεί να τον ξεπεράσει. Απλά εκεί θέλει χρήματα.


Ούτε το VPN/Tor είναι ασφαλές. Καλό θα ήταν να μη μεταφέρουμε πλασματικό αίσθημα ασφάλειας.

----------


## sdikr

> Δέν είπα ότι είναι νόμιμο.
> Αλλά ακόμα και το 5 περι φόβου νομιμότητας με ένα VPN μπορεί να τον ξεπεράσει. Απλά εκεί θέλει χρήματα.
> 
> Πιο εύκολο τρόπο για κατέβασμα και όχι απλά για streaming? Με αρχειοθέτηση και ενημέρωση του plex? Και υπότιτλους?
> Για πέτα κανένα λινκ.


Για streaming μιλάω, όπως και το netflix,  ανοίγεις την τηλεόραση και βλέπεις ότι θέλεις χωρίς να περιμένεις

----------


## teodor_ch

> Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς ο χρόνος που μπορώ να διαθέσω για να στήσω και να μάθω τα παραπάνω απλά δεν υπάρχει. Ή για να στο πω αλλιώς τον κοστολογώ πολύ περισσότερο από τα 9€/μήνα για... αρκετούς μήνες (είμαι και λίγο στόκος )
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ούτε το VPN/Tor είναι ασφαλές. Καλό θα ήταν να μη μεταφέρουμε πλασματικό αίσθημα ασφάλειας.



To στήσιμο θέλει περίπου 1 ώρα για κάποιον που τα ξανα έχει στήσει μία φορά στο παρελθόν.
Απο εκεί και πέρα, και εγώ θα πλήρωνα άνετα τη συνδρομή αρκεί να υπάρχει αρκετό περιεχόμενο με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους και να μου δίνει ο ISP μου >8Mbit για άνετο HD streaming σε μία τουλάχιστον συσκευή. 

Το θέμα της ασφάλειας είναι τεράστιο. 
Με ένα VPN ο "κυνηγός" θα πρέπει να σε ψάξει απο την άκρη του vpn σε άλλη χώρα αρχικά. Και περισσότερο είναι για να ξεγελάσει τον ISP ΣΟΥ/ΜΟΥ αν είναι απο αυτούς που στέλνουν μηνύματα. 
Δεν το καθιστά ασφαλές, αλλά ασφαλέστερο.





> Για streaming μιλάω, όπως και το netflix,  ανοίγεις την τηλεόραση και βλέπεις ότι θέλεις χωρίς να περιμένεις


Μα έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι όταν ο ΟΤΕ δίνει 4Mbit τί HD streaming να γίνει, ειδικά όταν τρέχουν και άλλα πράγματα απο πίσω.

----------


## yiapap

> Με ένα VPN ο "κυνηγός" θα πρέπει να σε ψάξει απο την άκρη του vpn σε άλλη χώρα αρχικά. Και περισσότερο είναι για να ξεγελάσει τον ISP ΣΟΥ/ΜΟΥ αν είναι απο αυτούς που στέλνουν μηνύματα. 
> Δεν το καθιστά ασφαλές, αλλά ασφαλέστερο.


Ο κυνηγός θα χτυπήσει κατευθείαν στην άλλη άκρη του VPN, θα τσιμπήσει όλα τα μέλη (που μάλιστα πληρώνουν) και θα στείλει το μπιλιετάκι στις αρμόδιες διωκτικές υπηρεσίες της κάθε χώρας. Το τι θα κάνουν αυτές είναι άλλο θέμα.
Δεν είναι ασφαλέστερος.

----------


## PopManiac

> Ο κυνηγός θα χτυπήσει κατευθείαν στην άλλη άκρη του VPN, θα τσιμπήσει όλα τα μέλη (που μάλιστα πληρώνουν) και θα στείλει το μπιλιετάκι στις αρμόδιες διωκτικές υπηρεσίες της κάθε χώρας. Το τι θα κάνουν αυτές είναι άλλο θέμα.
> Δεν είναι ασφαλέστερος.


Κι ούτε καν - ακόμα και στην ίδια την VPN εταιρεία να το στείλει ο κυνηγός και να έχει στοιχεία για συγκεκριμένο torrent (και καμία εισαγγελική επιστολή) και σου λέω εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Κι ούτε καν - ακόμα και στην ίδια την VPN εταιρεία να το στείλει ο κυνηγός και να έχει στοιχεία για συγκεκριμένο torrent (και καμία εισαγγελική επιστολή) και σου λέω εγώ


"Άλλη άκρη του VPN" εννοώ εκεί που αλλάζει/δίδεται η IP σου  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

*Netflix just announced it'll be taking new stops to stop customers from accessing content that's only available outside their own country. "In coming weeks, those using proxies and unblockers will only be able to access the service in the country where they currently are," David Fullagar, Netflix's VP of content delivery architecture, wrote in a blog post. "We are confident this change won’t impact members not using proxies." The practice of using VPNs, proxies, and unblocking tools to get around viewing restrictions has become fairly popular among technical users and opens up access to content that's not be available for streaming in your own region.
*
"We have a ways to go before we can offer people the same films and TV series everywhere," Fullagar admits. Netflix says it's working to get there — and most of its new original shows will be available globally on day one. But licensed films and TV shows pose a bigger challenge. Fullagar says Netflix fully expects to reach that point eventually. "In the meantime, we will continue to respect and enforce content licensing by geographic location." The company isn't specifying its new and "evolving" methods for detecting proxies. It could be as simple as blocking IP addresses associated with popular VPNs. So if you experience a sudden interruption in your Netflix country hopping, now you know why. The move comes a week after Netflix CEO Reed Hastings announced a massive global expansion at CES 2016.
 :Whistle:

----------


## PopManiac

> *Netflix just announced it'll be taking new stops to stop customers from accessing content that's only available outside their own country. "In coming weeks, those using proxies and unblockers will only be able to access the service in the country where they currently are," David Fullagar, Netflix's VP of content delivery architecture, wrote in a blog post. "We are confident this change won’t impact members not using proxies." The practice of using VPNs, proxies, and unblocking tools to get around viewing restrictions has become fairly popular among technical users and opens up access to content that's not be available for streaming in your own region.
> *
> "We have a ways to go before we can offer people the same films and TV series everywhere," Fullagar admits. Netflix says it's working to get there — and most of its new original shows will be available globally on day one. But licensed films and TV shows pose a bigger challenge. Fullagar says Netflix fully expects to reach that point eventually. "In the meantime, we will continue to respect and enforce content licensing by geographic location." The company isn't specifying its new and "evolving" methods for detecting proxies. It could be as simple as blocking IP addresses associated with popular VPNs. So if you experience a sudden interruption in your Netflix country hopping, now you know why. The move comes a week after Netflix CEO Reed Hastings announced a massive global expansion at CES 2016.


Been there before αλλά θα δούμε αυτή τη φορά...

Δεν ξέρω αν παρατηρήσατε κάτι στην ανακοίνωση πάντως από νομικής πλευράς  :Whistling: 

- - - Updated - - -

Hint: Ή προσέξατε την απουσία αυτού  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Been there before αλλά θα δούμε αυτή τη φορά...
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν παρατηρήσατε κάτι στην ανακοίνωση πάντως από νομικής πλευράς 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hint: Ή προσέξατε την απουσία αυτού


Δεν υπάρχει νομική ευθύνη του χρήστη αν... κοιτάζει το περιεχόμενο του Netflix άλλης χώρας. Είναι νομική ευθύνη του ίδιου του Netflix. Δηλαδή ο όποιος κυνηγός που λέγαμε θα κινηθεί κατά του Netflix επειδή δε λαμβάνει τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προστασίας. Το Netflix (ιδιωτική εταιρεία) το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει στο χρήστη είναι να ακυρώσει τη συνδρομή σου, τίποτε παραπάνω.

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν υπάρχει νομική ευθύνη του χρήστη αν... κοιτάζει το περιεχόμενο του Netflix άλλης χώρας. Είναι νομική ευθύνη του ίδιου του Netflix. Δηλαδή ο όποιος κυνηγός που λέγαμε θα κινηθεί κατά του Netflix επειδή δε λαμβάνει τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προστασίας. Το Netflix (ιδιωτική εταιρεία) το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει στο χρήστη είναι να ακυρώσει τη συνδρομή σου, τίποτε παραπάνω.


Και ούτε καν αναφέρεται σε αυτό  :Wink:  Χθες μιλούσα με έναν νομικό της Κομισιόν ακριβώς στο θέμα αυτό και μου έλεγε για το πώς οι rights owners ουρλιάζουν μεν στην Κομισιόν να κάνει κάτι (τι ;;;; ) αλλά όταν ο ίδιος τους είπε να κυνηγήσουν είτε Netflix ή VPNs εκείνοι είπαν ότι δεν θέλουν να ανοίξουν το κουτί της Πανδώρας  :Twisted Evil: 

Spot on

----------


## Gianniskriti

> ....
> Και κάθε φορά που πατάς τον συνδυασμό, περίμενε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα πριν τον ξαναπατήσεις. Γιατί εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά και μόλις πατήσεις το << εξαφανίζεται.
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην εμφανιστεί, εκτός κι αν έχεις ελαττωματικό μοντέλο τι να πω..


Δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις

----------


## xhaos

Κακά τα ψέματα, νομίζω ότι ή Netflix δεν θέλει να κλείσουν οι γκρίζες συνδρομές της. Στο παρελθόν έχει επιδείξει σοβαρή στρατηγική σκέψη (πχ αγοράζοντας σειρές σύμφωνα με το ποσό τις κατεβάζει ο κόσμος)

Θεωρώ ότι θα κάνει μερικά πυροτεχνήματα ώστε να υπάρχουν ως δικαστικά επιχειρήματα.

----------


## senkradvii

> Μπορεις να αφησεις τους χαρακτηρισμους, ευχαριστω.
> 
> Ασκοπη τελειως η συγκριση με εποχες που δεν ειχαμε ιντερνετ, δεν ξερω γιατι να μπω καν στον κοπο να συγκρινω.
> 
> Ναι, σαφως και ειμαστε κακομαθημενοι, οπως φανταζομαι θα ηταν και πολλοι ακομα αν δεν τους εσκαγαν ραβασακια στο σπιτι ή τους αφηναν χυμα, οπως συμβαινει στην Ελλαδα.


Δεν πήγαινε προσωπικά σε κανένα. Απλά εξέφρασα πως θα χαρακτήριζα και θα θεωρούσα αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Και ούτε καν αναφέρεται σε αυτό  Χθες μιλούσα με έναν νομικό της Κομισιόν ακριβώς στο θέμα αυτό και μου έλεγε για το πώς οι rights owners ουρλιάζουν μεν στην Κομισιόν να κάνει κάτι (τι ;;;; ) αλλά όταν ο ίδιος τους είπε να κυνηγήσουν είτε Netflix ή VPNs εκείνοι είπαν ότι δεν θέλουν να ανοίξουν το κουτί της Πανδώρας 
> 
> Spot on


Ο χρόνος θα δείξει αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο πολύ ανακοίνωση για να ηρεμήσουν τα στούντιο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν και δε θέλω να το πάω εκεί, για τη σωστή σου πληροφόρηση,
> το 
> 1,2,3,4 
> με δύο private trackers και σωστά στημένο το Plex+Couchpotato+Sonarr+Deluge γίνονται όλα αυτόματα.
> Σωστά κατεβάσματα τις ποιότητες που έχεις ορίσει (και αυτόματα αν του βάλεις σου αναβαθμίζει τις ποιότητες όταν βγουν πχ. 3D)
> unrar αν χρειάζεται, rename, μεταφορά σε σωστούς φακέλους, αυτόματο κατέβασμα υποτίτλων (αυτό τώρα το δοκιμάζω και σε 10 διαφορετικά αρχεία που είδα ήταν απροβλημάτιστοι), αυτόματο seeding και αυτόματο καθάρισμα.
> 
> Βασικά βάζω τις σειρές που θέλω στο sonarr, βάζω ότι ταινία θέλω να δώ σε watchlist στο imdb και τέλος.
> Τα βλέπω στην τηλεόραση με υπότιτλους και το μόνο που δεν έχω ψάξει είναι να γίνεται αυτόματο σβήσιμο μετά που τα βλέπω.


πολυ ενδιαφεροντα
ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου δεν τα ηξερα/γνωριζα αυτα.

----------


## gvagenas

> Αν και δε θέλω να το πάω εκεί, για τη σωστή σου πληροφόρηση,
> το 
> 1,2,3,4 
> με δύο private trackers και σωστά στημένο το Plex+Couchpotato+Sonarr+Deluge γίνονται όλα αυτόματα.
> Σωστά κατεβάσματα τις ποιότητες που έχεις ορίσει (και αυτόματα αν του βάλεις σου αναβαθμίζει τις ποιότητες όταν βγουν πχ. 3D)
> unrar αν χρειάζεται, rename, μεταφορά σε σωστούς φακέλους, αυτόματο κατέβασμα υποτίτλων (αυτό τώρα το δοκιμάζω και σε 10 διαφορετικά αρχεία που είδα ήταν απροβλημάτιστοι), αυτόματο seeding και αυτόματο καθάρισμα.
> 
> Βασικά βάζω τις σειρές που θέλω στο sonarr, βάζω ότι ταινία θέλω να δώ σε watchlist στο imdb και τέλος.
> Τα βλέπω στην τηλεόραση με υπότιτλους και το μόνο που δεν έχω ψάξει είναι να γίνεται αυτόματο σβήσιμο μετά που τα βλέπω.


Μηπως ξερετε εαν υπαρχει καποιο εφαρμογη που να κανει ολα αυτα install/setup μονο του? Το Kobi τα κανει μονο του ή πρεπει να γινει setup ενα ενα τα tools?

----------


## konig

μαλιστα..στο Ign λενε πως το Netflix θα επαναφερει το geoblocking σε λιγεσ εβδομαδες

----------


## teodor_ch

> Ο κυνηγός θα χτυπήσει κατευθείαν στην άλλη άκρη του VPN, θα τσιμπήσει όλα τα μέλη (που μάλιστα πληρώνουν) και θα στείλει το μπιλιετάκι στις αρμόδιες διωκτικές υπηρεσίες της κάθε χώρας. Το τι θα κάνουν αυτές είναι άλλο θέμα.
> Δεν είναι ασφαλέστερος.


Απο τη στιγμή που φαίνεσαι σε λιγότερα άτομα και χρειάζεται περισσότερος κόπος τότε είναι ασφαλέστερος.

Απο εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν τα εργαλεία για όσους θέλουν να νιώθουν ασφαλείς για να βγαίνουν απο την άλλη άκρη του κόσμου και στημένο όλο το σύστημα ώστε να προστατεύονται όσο περισσότερο μπορούν.

τυχαίο googling
https://torrentfreak.com/anonymous-v...w-2015-150228/

για παράδειγμα



> 6. If a court order is received, it is first handled by our legal team and examined for validity in our jurisdiction. Should it be deemed valid, our legal representation would be forced to further explain the nature of a shared IP configuration and the fact that we do not hold any identifying logs. No, we remain unable to identify any active user from an external IP address and time stamp.


- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic





> πολυ ενδιαφεροντα
> ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου δεν τα ηξερα/γνωριζα αυτα.



και εγώ πρόσφατα βρήκα λίγο χρόνο να τα μάθω και να τα στήσω στο πρώτο μου επιτέλους home server!
τσέκαρε και το UnRaid που χρησιμοποιώ μιας και σε ενδιέφεραν τα παραπάνω

----------


## zianna

> Δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις


Fast forward + 2 + 8 + 9 + rewind

----------


## chat1978

Θα απαντήσω γενικά καθώς αρκετά ποστ αναφέρθηκαν σε αυτό που έγραψα.
Να ξεκινήσω λοιπόν από το γεγονός ότι εγώ δεν ανέφερα ποτέ torrents. Εγώ συνέκρινα streaming με streaming με την μόνη διαφορά να βρίσκεται στην νομιμότητα του streamer. Όμως επειδή πολύ εύκολα ισοπεδώνετε με τις γνωστές πιπίλες να υπενθυμίσω στους περισσότερους ότι η χρήση τεχνικών απόκρυψης ή αλλαγής geolocation, είναι παραπλήσια μη νόμιμες καθώς και οι δύο πλευρές τυπικά ξέρουν ότι παρανομούν αλλά κρύβονται πίσω από το γεγονός ότι δεν ήξερα ότι δεν επιτρέπεται, ή κάποιος μου το πούλησε και άρα νόμιμο θα είναι. Να ξεκαθαρίσω, και το γράφω αυτό για όσους θέλουν να διαβάζουν και όχι απλά να τσουβαλιάζουν με τον κλασσικό τρόπο, ότι δεν διαφωνώ με το νομικό περιεχόμενο της πιπίλας αλλά ότι είναι νόμιμο δεν είναι και πάντα αποδεκτό, γιαυτό και πολλοί μα πάρα πολλοί εδώ μέσα έχουμε καταφύγει κάποια φάση στην ζωή μας, σε τεχνικές ζούλας. Άλλωστε για αυτό ξέρουμε αρκετά καλά για αυτές. Και όσο αναφορά τι έχει καταλήξει να θεωρείτε νόμιμο, αυτό είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα.
Θέλετε να πάρετε πλευρές μεταξύ νόμιμου και παράνομου; Τότε για μένα ατυχές συγκρίσεις μπορούν να επικαλούνται μόνο όσοι δεν παραποιούν το geolocation τους. Επειδή πολλοί από μας που συμμετέχουμε σε αυτή την συζήτηση, συμμετέχουμε και στην συζήτηση της Αγαπημένης Σειράς. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρακολουθείς εκείνο το thread και να έχεις άποψη για τις σειρές που αναφέρονται και να έχεις netflix καθαρό και τίμιο στην χώρα σου. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει μόνο ένας εκεί που με ή χωρίς netflix είναι 100% εντάξει.  Άλλα τι λέμε και άλλα τι κάνουμε. Δεν σας κρίνω αλλά μεταξύ κατεργαρέων και λίγη ειλικρίνεια.

Προχωρώ τώρα στην ουσία εφόσον είμαστε ειλικρινείς κατεργαρέοι ή καθόλα τίμιοι.
Τι θα ήθελα από την εφαρμογή; Τουλάχιστον από αυτή που βλέπω σε android που βρίσκεται σε συσκευή κάτω από τηλεόραση; Δηλαδή media συσκευή. 
Φυσικά υποστήριξη κουμπιών πάνω κάτω και όχι την χρήση airmouse. Επίσης θα ήθελα πιο πολλές επιλογές στο ui. Θα ήθελα να πω πχ σε μια σειρά ότι ξέρεις έχω δει όλα επεισόδια από τον 1ο κύκλο γιατί τα είδα κάπου αλλού. Να με ρωτήσει αν θέλω να συνεχίσει από εκεί που στάματησα είναι να ξεκινήσω από την αρχή. Να μπορώ να έχω άποψη για την ποιότητα του stream. Ένα λίγο πιο σοβαρό τρόπο seeking. Εντάξει μην λέμε πολλά, απλά δείτε οποιαδήποτε απλό media player. Πάρτε τον MPHC.
Θα ήθελα να μην με κοροϊδεύει όταν γράφω "Hung" και μου προτείνει ταινίες σχετικές με το Hunger Games. Αφού την αναγνώρισε που την αναγνώρισε, τι μου προτείνει ακριβώς; Ιμιτασιόν επειδή δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην χώρα μου; "Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή ξέρω ότι ψάχνεις για το Hunger gamers αλλά επειδή η βιομηχανία θεάματος ή εμείς στο netflix δεν έχουμε προλάβει ακόμα να την ανεβάσουμε, μήπως θες να δεις κάτι άλλο;" Είμαστε σοβαροί; Ποιος σκέφτηκε αυτό το interface; Ποιο τζιμάνι από user experience management σκέφτηκε ότι οι χρήστες του είναι χάνοι; 
Υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα που μια media streaming υπηρεσία μπορεί να κάνει. Από λίστες μέχρι διαχείριση ταινιών και εγγραφή για μόλις γίνει διαθέσιμη. Στην τελική είναι μια εφαρμογή για media με την μόνη διαφορά ότι τα sources είναι online και δεν σου ανήκουν. Τρομερό. Ποια η διαφορά από το video club της γειτονιάς και μια δευτερεύουσα εφαρμογή διαχείρισης των media που σε ενδιαφέρουν. 
Και από ότι έχω δει, δεν είναι ότι και το web site είναι πολύ μπροστά. Τα ίδιο ηλίθιο με θεωρεί στο θέμα της αναζήτησης και των επιλογών.
Για να είμαι δίκαιος, σήμερα είδα την εφαρμογή σε μια τηλεόραση. Εντάξει πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα χρηστικά αν και ο οικοδεσπότης χρησιμοποιούσε το airmouse feature. Δεν γνωρίζω αν υποστηρίζει βελάκια.
Το γενικό πρόβλημα μου είναι η αίσθηση που έχω λάβει από την υπηρεσία ότι είμαι χαμηλής διανοητικής ικανότητας. Η όλη αντιμετώπιση του user experience μου θυμίζει άλλα παραδείγματα όπου κάποιοι user experience designer, θεωρούν ότι ξέρουν καλύτερα για όλους, ισοπεδώνουν όλους στην απλοϊκότητα που θεωρητικά περιμένει ένα ανίδεος, δεν αφήνουν έστω και σαν advanced mode ένα πιο power interface και όλα αυτά γιατί κάπου έχει κυριαρχήσει μια θρησκευτική ιδεολογία περί συσχέτισης απήχησης και απλοϊκότητας. Μερικοί άνθρωποι προτιμούν λειτουργικότητα έστω και αν αυτό τους βασανίζει λίγο. Υπάρχει και κόσμος που βλέπει και λίγο παραπέρα από το πρώτο ουαού. Είναι αυτοί που επενδύουν στην παραμετροποίηση και αυτοματοποίηση γιατί απλά βλέπουν οφέλη στο βάθος χρόνου. Αυτή την θρησκευτική προσέγγιση στο θέμα που είναι καθαρή επιλογή του netflix με εκνευρίζει απίστευτα, σε βαθμό που δεν ξέρω αν θα πλήρωνα αν είχε όλο το content του πλανήτη.
Και να το πω και αλλιώς. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το πειρατικό περιεχόμενο, οι δωρεάν εφαρμογές και έχουμε δει άσπρη μέρα στις σχετικές εφαρμογές. Δωρεάν εφαρμογές με δύναμη και χρηστικότητα και όχι ux για ηλίθιους. Που το βρήκαν δηλαδή το περιεχόμενο για να υπάρξει ακροατήριο για να προχωρήσει η τεχνολογία; Σίγουρα όχι χάρις στην επίσημη βιομηχανία θεάματος και σίγουρα όχι στους απλούς χρήστες. Η πρωτοπορία και εξέλιξη θέλει και κάποιοι να μπορούν να πειραματιστούν. Αν περάσει της netflix και γίνει το στάνταρ, τότε πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτό είναι, μας τελείωσε η πρωτοπορία στο χώρο.

Άντε και κατάπια το θέμα ux. Και ναι, όπως αναφέρθηκε άλλο βασικό πρόβλημα μου με το netflix είναι με την ευκολία πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο. Αυτό δηλαδή που το πειρατικό, όπως αναφέρει ο @xhaos, προσφέρει. Νομίζω άλλωστε ότι το έκανα ξεκάθαρο εξαρχής καθώς είναι και το μήλο της έριδος. Γιατί το ux είναι λίγο υποκειμενικό αλλά εδώ όλος ο πλανήτης έχε βουίξει για το geolocation. Και η κουτσή μαριώ ξέρει ότι γίνεται ή έχει ακούσει φήμες, αρά μιλάμε για μαζικό θέμα.
Έτσι όπως λειτουργεί το kodi αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει καθαρό downloading από μια streaming πηγή. Όσο γκρίζα ζώνη είναι αυτό άλλο τόσο γκρίζα είναι εν γνώση μου αλλαγή του geolocation μου. Συνεπώς, το μεν kodi θέλει λίγο ντάντεμα για να το στήσεις και το μεν geolocation θέλει πάλι διάβασμα και πληρωμή αν θες ποιότητα. Για μένα, σε αυτό το σημείο το netflix χάνει κατά κράτος. Και να υπενθυμίσω σε πολλούς, ότι οι περισσότεροι μεταβήκαμε σε digital assets αντί για δισκάκια για την ευκολία πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο αλλά και για την ταχύτητα πρόσβασης σε αυτή. Ξανά λέω όμως ότι παραδέχομαι το netflix που προσπαθεί να δώσει μια επαγγελματική λύση σε ένα πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί καθαρά η βιομηχανία θεάματος αλλά όταν ζητάς λεφτά για αυτό, τότε λαμβάνεις και την κριτική του προβλήματος που κληρονομείς.
Το θέμα πειρατεία θα μπορούσε να είχε λυθεί από πολύ παλιά αν ήθελε η βιομηχανία θεάματος και δεν θα γινόταν κουβέντα επ' αυτού. Νομίζω έχει αναλυθεί αρκετά αυτό αν και δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε όλοι. Δεν χρειάζεται άλλωστε.
Ένα καλό που έχει το netflix είναι πράγματι η σταθερή πρόσβαση σε παλαιότερο υλικό. Νομίζω εκεί κερδίζει κατά κράτος για χρήστες που θέλουν να δουν παλαιότερο υλικό.

Ένας λόγος που με ενοχλεί αυτή η προσήλωση στο netflix είναι γιατί φαίνεται ότι πολλοί δεν έχουν δει εναλλακτικές. Όχι για να τις χρησιμοποιούν αλλά έτσι για να ξέρουν με τι συγκρίνουν. Πριν να παραθέτουμε λίστες καλό είναι να ξέρουμε με τι συγκρίνουμε. Και εγώ γιαυτό έγραψα, για να υπάρξει και ένας αντίλογος.

----------


## PopManiac

@demelene

Πολύ απλά αυτό που προσπαθείς να καλύψεις σε 1700 λέξεις είναι "δεν γουστάρω αυτό που μου δίνει το Netfilx και θέλω κι άλλο / και περισσότερο / και διαφορετικότερο / και πιο πρόσφατο / whateva", όπου ως whateva νοείται ως ό,τι εσύ βάζεις ως προτίμηση και που προφανώς δεν μπορείς να το έχεις νόμιμα (έστω και σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη) ή αν το έχεις κοστίζει αρκετά (π.χ. υπάρχει VOD υπηρεσία με τα τελευταία Bluray από σειρές και ταινίες μέσω Proximus αλλά με αρκετά υψηλότερο κόστος).

Το ότι αναμειγνύεις geolocation με προφανή παράβαση νομοθεσίας πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας υποδεικνύει κατ'ελάχιστον άγνοια, ή στη χειρότερη εσκεμμένη παρανόηση.

Το ότι ο ΧΨΩ μπορεί να γραφτεί στο Netflix Ελλάδας και μέσω proxy / VPN / smartDNS να δει αυτό που προσφέρει ΗΠΑ είναι ένα πράγμα. Και ένα πράγμα που δεν είναι "σωστό" μεν αλλά από την άλλη αρκετά γκρίζο νομικά.

Το να το βάζεις στο ίδιο καλάθι με το "μα βρίσκω plex που μου δίνει το 99% της Netflix ΗΠΑ και τι παπατζηλίκια μου λέτε σεις" είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές, αν μη τι άλλο από άνθρωπο που ξέρει και καταλαβαίνει.

Μεταξύ κατεργαραίων ειλικρίνεια και αν θέλεις να πεις ότι δωρεάν και πειρατικά ακόμα την έχεις βρει καλύτερα την άκρη είναι σωστό αλλά δεν συγκρίνεται επιχειρηματολογικά

----------


## xhaos

@Demelene
έχεις δει καμία τηλεόραση να τρέχει το xbmc/kodi;
εγώ δεν έχω δει. έχεις δει τις απαιτήσεις που έχει το xbmc/kodi για να τρέξει καλά;

προσπαθείς να κάνεις σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε εφαρμογές που έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικές προδιαγραφές, και καταλήγεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι η Bentley έχει ανώτερο UX από το Niva. και κάπου εδώ προσπαθείς να στοιχειοθετησεις logical falacy, και πας αναδρομικά να πεις ότι αφού έχει καλύτερο UX είναι καλύτερη all around.

Όμως μια πιο σωστή μετρική, θα συμπεριλαμβάνει παραμέτρους όπως: απαίτηση τεχνικών γνώσεων να το στίσεις το "streaming", κόστος εξοπλισμού για να τρέξεις το xbmc και και και

----------


## dimitri_ns

> @Demelene
> έχεις δει καμία τηλεόραση να τρέχει το xbmc/kodi;
> εγώ δεν έχω δει. έχεις δει τις απαιτήσεις που έχει το xbmc/kodi για να τρέξει καλά;
> 
> προσπαθείς να κάνεις σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε εφαρμογές που έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικές προδιαγραφές, και καταλήγεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι η Bentley έχει ανώτερο UX από το Niva. και κάπου εδώ προσπαθείς να στοιχειοθετησεις logical falacy, και πας αναδρομικά να πεις ότι αφού έχει καλύτερο UX είναι καλύτερη all around.
> 
> Όμως μια πιο σωστή μετρική, θα συμπεριλαμβάνει παραμέτρους όπως: απαίτηση τεχνικών γνώσεων να το στίσεις το "streaming", κόστος εξοπλισμού για να τρέξεις το xbmc και και και


Ρε παιδί, λίγα ελληνικά
Αυτό το logical falacy, με τσάκισε

ΒΤW αν και δεν μ'ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση, με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω το kodi τρέχει και σε tablet, είτε android είτε win, υπάρχουν και file managers που δουλεύουν σε τοπικό  δίκτυο, βέβαια
 πάντα πιό εύκολο είναι το " βάζεις να δούμε αυτό" κι ακόμα πιό εύκολο "μου το περιγράφεις, γιατί βαριέμαι να το δώ"    :Razz:

----------


## xhaos

> Ρε παιδί, λίγα ελληνικά
> Αυτό το logical falacy, με τσάκισε
> 
> ΒΤW αν και δεν μ'ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση, με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω το kodi τρέχει και σε tablet, είτε android είτε win, υπάρχουν και file managers που δουλεύουν σε τοπικό  δίκτυο, βέβαια
>  πάντα πιό εύκολο είναι το " βάζεις να δούμε αυτό" κι ακόμα πιό εύκολο "μου το περιγράφεις, γιατί βαριέμαι να το δώ"


πράγματι τρέχει, στα μπρίκια επεξεργαστές που έχουν οι "smart TV" δεν μπορεί να τρέξει όμως  :Wink:  το netflix όμως τρέχει.
και για εμένα, μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι το netflix δεν τρέχει σε παλαιότερες smart.
όμως και το xbmc για να τρέξει σωστά (το οποίο σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά hardware με HDMI CEC), πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να το δουλέψω μόνο από rasp. και το rasb δεν τρέχει καλά το xbmc οτι και να λέμε.
διαφορετικά, θέλεις net top και USB - CEC Adapter (της pulse eight).

βλέπεις που πάει το πράγμα....
για τον detonlene το UX σημαίνει ευκολία αναζήτησης, για εμένα σημαίνει να μην έχω και άλλα συμπράγκαλα στο σπίτι (πχ δεύτερο τηλεκοντρόλ για το kodi).

----------


## minas

> πράγματι τρέχει, στα μπρίκια επεξεργαστές που έχουν οι "smart TV" δεν μπορεί να τρέξει όμως  το netflix όμως τρέχει.
> και για εμένα, μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι το netflix δεν τρέχει σε παλαιότερες smart.
> όμως και το xbmc για να τρέξει σωστά (το οποίο σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά hardware με HDMI CEC), πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να το δουλέψω μόνο από rasp. και το rasb δεν τρέχει καλά το xbmc οτι και να λέμε.
> διαφορετικά, θέλεις net top και USB - CEC Adapter (της pulse eight).
> 
> βλέπεις που πάει το πράγμα....
> για τον detonlene το UX σημαίνει ευκολία αναζήτησης, για εμένα σημαίνει να μην έχω και άλλα συμπράγκαλα στο σπίτι (πχ δεύτερο τηλεκοντρόλ για το kodi).


Το Raspberry Pi2 τρέχει *εξαιρετικά* το kodi, αλλά και τα προηγούμενα με ελαφρύ overclocking (πλέον το 1GHz θεωρείται stock frequency) είναι πολύ καλά. Εάν δεν θέλεις να έχεις άλλα συμπράγκαλα, παίρνεις μια *καλή* Smart TV που παίζει και Netflix και 4k h265. Διαφορετικά, με 120€ παίρνεις ένα Wetek core που τρέχει είτε android είτε openelec/kodi και παίζει τα πάντα (και Netflix).

----------


## xhaos

> Το Raspberry Pi2 τρέχει *εξαιρετικά* το kodi, αλλά και τα προηγούμενα με ελαφρύ overclocking (πλέον το 1GHz θεωρείται stock frequency) είναι πολύ καλά. Εάν δεν θέλεις να έχεις άλλα συμπράγκαλα, παίρνεις μια *καλή* Smart TV που παίζει και Netflix και 4k h265. Διαφορετικά, με 120€ παίρνεις ένα Wetek core που τρέχει είτε android είτε openelec/kodi και παίζει τα πάντα (και Netflix).


you are missing the point.
αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ο Demelene, προσπαθεί να βγάλει ένα γενικευμένο συμπέρασμα βασιζόμενος στο δικό τους προσωπικό preference σχετικά με την εμπειρία χρήσης.
ο pop από την άλλη λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε νόμιμες και παράνομες υπηρεσίες.

αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι ότι το θέμα είναι η *ευκολία πρόσβασης σε content*. 

για τον ένα είναι ευκολότερο να στίσει το xbmc, για τον άλλο να πληρώνει το netflix.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το Raspberry Pi2 τρέχει *εξαιρετικά* το kodi, αλλά και τα προηγούμενα με ελαφρύ overclocking (πλέον το 1GHz θεωρείται stock frequency) είναι πολύ καλά. Εάν δεν θέλεις να έχεις άλλα συμπράγκαλα, παίρνεις μια *καλή* Smart TV που παίζει και Netflix και 4k h265. Διαφορετικά, με 120€ παίρνεις ένα Wetek core που τρέχει είτε android είτε openelec/kodi και παίζει τα πάντα (και Netflix).


Μάλλον καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα desktop με i7 και 32 ram και 8 γίγα δίσκους, όπως το δικό μου.
Παίζει τα πάντα, ψιλοεύκολα και στριμάρει σε 2 τηλεοράσεις στο σπίτι, με chromecast. Με μια καλή ψύκτρα για always on,  να μην κλείνει ποτέ,πας πιό εύκολα διακοπές εκτός σπιτιού, παίρνεις και το τρίτο chromecast μαζί σου   :Razz: 

Σούρχονται πιό φτηνά από μια καλή smarttv και το φχαριστιέσαι περισσότερο γιατί λείπεις διακοπές.

----------


## yiapap

> @demelene
> 
> Πολύ απλά αυτό που προσπαθείς να καλύψεις σε 1700 λέξεις είναι "δεν γουστάρω αυτό που μου δίνει το Netfilx και θέλω κι άλλο / και περισσότερο / και διαφορετικότερο / και πιο πρόσφατο / whateva", όπου ως whateva νοείται ως ό,τι εσύ βάζεις ως προτίμηση και που προφανώς δεν μπορείς να το έχεις νόμιμα (έστω και σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη) ή αν το έχεις κοστίζει αρκετά (π.χ. υπάρχει VOD υπηρεσία με τα τελευταία Bluray από σειρές και ταινίες μέσω Proximus αλλά με αρκετά υψηλότερο κόστος).
> 
> Το ότι αναμειγνύεις geolocation με προφανή παράβαση νομοθεσίας πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας υποδεικνύει κατ'ελάχιστον άγνοια, ή στη χειρότερη εσκεμμένη παρανόηση.
> 
> Το ότι ο ΧΨΩ μπορεί να γραφτεί στο Netflix Ελλάδας και μέσω proxy / VPN / smartDNS να δει αυτό που προσφέρει ΗΠΑ είναι ένα πράγμα. Και ένα πράγμα που δεν είναι "σωστό" μεν αλλά από την άλλη αρκετά γκρίζο νομικά.
> 
> Το να το βάζεις στο ίδιο καλάθι με το "μα βρίσκω plex που μου δίνει το 99% της Netflix ΗΠΑ και τι παπατζηλίκια μου λέτε σεις" είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές, αν μη τι άλλο από άνθρωπο που ξέρει και καταλαβαίνει.
> ...


+1 στα παραπάνω.

Στο ui να συμφωνήσω με τον Demelene αλλά με μια παρατήρηση: ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ (χωρίς " ή ευτυχώς") το ui εδώ και χρόνια γίνεται πιο ηλίθιο, χωρίς πρόβλεψη για προχωρημένους χρήστες. Μια μικρή ματιά στα Windows (>=8) και το Office (>=2007) αποδεικνύει ότι οι εταιρείες προτιμούν να αφιερώσουν περισσότερο χρόνο για το χρωματικό render του κουμπιου Χ παρά για τη λειτουργικότητά του. 
Ομοίως στο Διαδίκτυο. Πλέον το περιεχόμενο και η ευκολία εύρεσής του είναι το Νο.2. Πρώτη προτεραιότητα είναι τα χρώματα, τα animation, οι εικόνες. Οι εξαιρέσεις ελάχιστες (Google rulez  :Razz: )
Αυτό όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με το Netflix αλλά με τη Ηλιοθιοκρατία.

----------


## zianna

> Τουλάχιστον από αυτή που βλέπω σε android που βρίσκεται σε συσκευή κάτω από τηλεόραση; Δηλαδή media συσκευή.


Σε τιμή 8 ευρώ τον μήνα, 4,5 αν το μοιράζεσαι με κάποιον; Ξέχνα το. Αν στο είχε 20 ευρώ τον μήνα θα γκρίνιαζες για την τιμή.



> Φυσικά υποστήριξη κουμπιών πάνω κάτω και όχι την χρήση airmouse. Επίσης θα ήθελα πιο πολλές επιλογές στο ui. Θα ήθελα να πω πχ σε μια σειρά ότι ξέρεις έχω δει όλα επεισόδια από τον 1ο κύκλο γιατί τα είδα κάπου αλλού.


Το κάνει το netflix, πας στη λίστα επεισοδίων και διαλέγεις το πρώτο επεισόδιο του 2ου κύκλου.





> Να με ρωτήσει αν θέλω να συνεχίσει από εκεί που στάματησα είναι να ξεκινήσω από την αρχή.


Επίσης το κάνει, όταν ξαναπάς σε σειρά ή σε ταινία που σταμάτησες σε κάποιο σημείο, πρώτη επιλογή σου έχει να συνεχίσεις από εκεί που σταμάτησες τελευταία φορά.




> Να μπορώ να έχω άποψη για την ποιότητα του stream.


Αν πληρώνεις το δεύτερο πακέτο, πας στις επιλογές και διαλέγεις auto, standard, high, κτλ




> Ένα λίγο πιο σοβαρό τρόπο seeking. Εντάξει μην λέμε πολλά, απλά δείτε οποιαδήποτε απλό media player. Πάρτε τον MPHC.
> Θα ήθελα να μην με κοροϊδεύει όταν γράφω "Hung" και μου προτείνει ταινίες σχετικές με το Hunger Games. Αφού την αναγνώρισε που την αναγνώρισε, τι μου προτείνει ακριβώς; Ιμιτασιόν επειδή δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην χώρα μου;


Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω, δηλαδή αν εγώ γράψω hung αλλά δεν ψάχνω hunger games αλλά ψάχνω πχ hungry wolves θα πρέπει να μου βγάζει μόνο το hunger games; Ή θα πρέπει να διαβάζει την σκέψη μου να μαντέψει τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;
Όσο αυτά που γράφεις αντιστοιχούν σε κάποια ταινία που υπάρχει στη βγάζει σαν διαθέσιμη. Αν συνεχίσεις να γράφεις θα δεις ότι κάποια στιγμή δεν θα σου βγάζει αποτέλεσμα.




> "Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή ξέρω ότι ψάχνεις για το Hunger gamers αλλά επειδή η βιομηχανία θεάματος ή εμείς στο netflix δεν έχουμε προλάβει ακόμα να την ανεβάσουμε, μήπως θες να δεις κάτι άλλο;" Είμαστε σοβαροί; Ποιος σκέφτηκε αυτό το interface; Ποιο τζιμάνι από user experience management σκέφτηκε ότι οι χρήστες του είναι χάνοι;


Βασικά αν έπρεπε να δώσει δικαιολογία, θα έλεγε ότι "η ταινία δεν είναι διαθέσιμη, γιατί τα δικαιώματα προβολής τα έχει αγοράσει πχ το ΣΚΑΙ" και όχι τα όσα γράφεις.
Αν είχες δοκιμάσει άλλη παρόμοια υπηρεσία, έχω το amazon prime πχ, όταν ψάχνεις κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στην prime λίστα του, σου δίνει δικαίωμα ενοικίασης για 2-3 μέρες για 3-4 ευρώ.
Εκεί όμως γίνεται online videoclub και δεν έχει σχέση πια με δικαιώματα προβολής.




> Υπάρχουν πολλά περισσότερα που μια media streaming υπηρεσία μπορεί να κάνει. Από λίστες μέχρι διαχείριση ταινιών και εγγραφή για μόλις γίνει διαθέσιμη.


Σου στέλνουν email με το νέο περιεχόμενο και αν κάτι σ'αρέσει το βάζεις στη λίστα σου




> Στην τελική είναι μια εφαρμογή για media με την μόνη διαφορά ότι τα sources είναι online και δεν σου ανήκουν. Τρομερό. Ποια η διαφορά από το video club της γειτονιάς και μια δευτερεύουσα εφαρμογή διαχείρισης των media που σε ενδιαφέρουν.


Ε, οεο, στην τιμή μήπως; Στο ότι αν ξυπνήσω στις τρεις το πρωί και θέλω να δω ταινία το βίντεοκλαμπ είναι κλειστό; Στο αν πάω στο βίντεοκλαμπ η ταινία μπορεί να είναι νοικιασμένη μπορεί και ρεζερβέ για καμιά βδομάδα;




> Και από ότι έχω δει, δεν είναι ότι και το web site είναι πολύ μπροστά. Τα ίδιο ηλίθιο με θεωρεί στο θέμα της αναζήτησης και των επιλογών.


Δεν σε θεωρεί ηλίθιο. Εσύ θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου πολύ έξυπνο μάλλον.




> Για να είμαι δίκαιος, σήμερα είδα την εφαρμογή σε μια τηλεόραση. Εντάξει πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα χρηστικά αν και ο οικοδεσπότης χρησιμοποιούσε το airmouse feature. Δεν γνωρίζω αν υποστηρίζει βελάκια.
> Το γενικό πρόβλημα μου είναι η αίσθηση που έχω λάβει από την υπηρεσία ότι είμαι χαμηλής διανοητικής ικανότητας. Η όλη αντιμετώπιση του user experience μου θυμίζει άλλα παραδείγματα όπου κάποιοι user experience designer, θεωρούν ότι ξέρουν καλύτερα για όλους, ισοπεδώνουν όλους στην απλοϊκότητα που θεωρητικά περιμένει ένα ανίδεος, δεν αφήνουν έστω και σαν advanced mode ένα πιο power interface και όλα αυτά γιατί κάπου έχει κυριαρχήσει μια θρησκευτική ιδεολογία περί συσχέτισης απήχησης και απλοϊκότητας. Μερικοί άνθρωποι προτιμούν λειτουργικότητα έστω και αν αυτό τους βασανίζει λίγο. Υπάρχει και κόσμος που βλέπει και λίγο παραπέρα από το πρώτο ουαού. Είναι αυτοί που επενδύουν στην παραμετροποίηση και αυτοματοποίηση γιατί απλά βλέπουν οφέλη στο βάθος χρόνου. Αυτή την θρησκευτική προσέγγιση στο θέμα που είναι καθαρή επιλογή του netflix με εκνευρίζει απίστευτα, σε βαθμό που δεν ξέρω αν θα πλήρωνα αν είχε όλο το content του πλανήτη.


Εγώ που έχω netflix και amazon prime, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει hulu και HBO now, παρόμοια interface έχουν και μάλιστα μέχρι να συνηθίσεις το καινούργιο που δοκιμάζεις το παλαιότερο που ξέρεις σου φαίνεται κλάσεις ανώτερο. Μέχρι που το συνηθίζεις και το νέο, το μαθαίνεις και βλέπεις ότι βασικά είναι παρόμοια.

Και σόρι αλλά δεν έχω άλλο χρόνο οπότε τα σταματώ τα quote γιατί γράφεις και άλλα μαργαριτάρια...

----------


## yiapap

@zianna
Και μένα δε με ενθουσιάσε το interface του Netflix.
Χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα:
1. Δεν μπορώ να επιλέξω την ποιότητα της ταινίας, ΑΝΑ ΤΑΙΝΪΑ, πρέπει να πάω σε εξωτερική εφαρμογή και να αλλάξω globally το προφιλ μου
2. Δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω- βγάλω ταινίες από τις προτεινόμενες ή τη λίστα. Το έχω δει το μαμημένο το Hunger Games (whatever), ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ να μου το προτείνεις/εμφανίζεις!
3. Μπορείς μεν να συνεχίσεις τη θέαση μιας σειράς αλλά από τους τίτλους τέλους του επεισοδίου που έχεις ήδη δει! Εναλλακτικά πρέπει να πας στο νέο επεισόδιο, να περιμένεις να κάνει buffer και να ξεκινήσει και ΜΕΤΑ να κλείσεις την εφαρμογή= bad ui
4. Μπορώ να δω τα στατιστικά με τις συντομεύσεις που δώσατε αλλά... μόνο με αυτές! ΓΙΑΤΙ; Γιατί να πατήσω 4 πλήκρα (που εννοείται ΔΕΝ θυμάμαι) αντί να υπάρχει μενού/κουμπάκι; 
5. Υπότιτλοι που εμφανίζονται οπουδήποτε στην οθόνη! Srsly???? Δες το Brooklyn 99. Οι υπότιτλοι εμφανίζονται bold, όλα κεφαλαία και περίπου πάνω από το κεφάλι αυτού που μιλάει (σε όλο το επεισόδιο και όχι μόνο στην αρχή που έχει και γράμματα στο κάδρο). Ξαναρωτάω... Srsly??? Παίζουμε το παιχνίδι "μάντεψε που θα βγουν οι υπότιτλοι;"

----------


## PopManiac

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν σχολιάζω περί UI Netflix επειδή βλέπω πως οι περισσότεροι αναφέρεστε σε περιβάλλον browser (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά) ή Win10 app για το οποίο δεν έχω απόψη. Εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ 100% το UI της Samsung Smart TV το βρίσκω μια χαρά τέλειο και μάλιστα πολύ καλύτερο και πλοηγίσιμο από το αντίστοιχο του Prime.

Από περιέργεια εντός ΣΚ θα παίξω λίγο και θα επανέλθω

----------


## marcus1

Αντεστρεψαν ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ την πολιτική τους αναφορικά με το vpn, κι εκεί που διαβεβαίωναν ότι δεν θα μπλοκάρουν, μόλις ανακοίνωσαν ότι θα απαγορεύουν την πρόσβαση. Ωραία. Για το 1/10 λοιπόν του περιεχομένου του αμερικανικού νετφλιξ περιμένω και το 1/10 της τιμής . Δώστε το για 0,7 ευρώ το μήνα, όπου κυμαίνεται η πραγματική του αξία πλέον , για τη χώρα μας.

Κρίμα, πολυ κρίμα. Είχα αποφασίσει να παραμείνω συνδρομητής και μάλιστα στο ακριβό πλάνο. Τώρα εννοείται το διακόπτω .

----------


## zianna

> @zianna
> Και μένα δε με ενθουσιάσε το interface του Netflix.
> Χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα:
> 1. Δεν μπορώ να επιλέξω την ποιότητα της ταινίας, ΑΝΑ ΤΑΙΝΪΑ, πρέπει να πάω σε εξωτερική εφαρμογή και να αλλάξω globally το προφιλ μου
> 2. Δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω- βγάλω ταινίες από τις προτεινόμενες ή τη λίστα. Το έχω δει το μαμημένο το Hunger Games (whatever), ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ να μου το προτείνεις/εμφανίζεις!
> 3. Μπορείς μεν να συνεχίσεις τη θέαση μιας σειράς αλλά από τους τίτλους τέλους του επεισοδίου που έχεις ήδη δει! Εναλλακτικά πρέπει να πας στο νέο επεισόδιο, να περιμένεις να κάνει buffer και να ξεκινήσει και ΜΕΤΑ να κλείσεις την εφαρμογή= bad ui
> 4. Μπορώ να δω τα στατιστικά με τις συντομεύσεις που δώσατε αλλά... μόνο με αυτές! ΓΙΑΤΙ; Γιατί να πατήσω 4 πλήκρα (που εννοείται ΔΕΝ θυμάμαι) αντί να υπάρχει μενού/κουμπάκι; 
> 5. Υπότιτλοι που εμφανίζονται οπουδήποτε στην οθόνη! Srsly???? Δες το Brooklyn 99. Οι υπότιτλοι εμφανίζονται bold, όλα κεφαλαία και περίπου πάνω από το κεφάλι αυτού που μιλάει (σε όλο το επεισόδιο και όχι μόνο στην αρχή που έχει και γράμματα στο κάδρο). Ξαναρωτάω... Srsly??? Παίζουμε το παιχνίδι "μάντεψε που θα βγουν οι υπότιτλοι;"


Το 1 ισχύει όπως το λες.
Το 2, βαθμολόγησε την ταινία και καταλαβαίνει ότι την έχεις δει, μπορεί να το μπερδεύω όμως με άλλη εφαρμογή δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρη.
Το 3, δεν συνεχίζει από τους τίτλους τέλους εκτός κι αν έχει φάει κόλλημα. Αλλά ακόμη κι αν το κάνει πατάς το BACK στο τηλεκοντρόλ και φορτώνει το επόμενο επεισόδιο αμέσως, δεν το βρίσκω τόσο τραγικό.
Το 4 δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ρωτάς.
Για το 5, όσες σειρές και ταινίες έχω δοκιμάσει, οι υπότιτλοι κάτω βγαίνουν. Brooklyn nine nine δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω, δεν έχει δικαίωμα προβολής στην Αμερική και στο βέλγικο δεν έχει δικαίωμα αγγλικών υποτίτλων. Οι ολλανδικοί μια χαρά βγαίνουν. Κεφαλαία CAPTIONS έχω πετύχει μόνο στο αμερικάνικο, ποτέ μέχρι τώρα στο βέλγικο αλλά μπορεί και να έτυχε. Δεν έχει να κάνει τόσο με το netflix, όσο με τους αμερικάνους που δεν χρησιμοποιούν υπότιτλους και όσοι το κάνουν είναι εξαιτίας κάποιας αναπηρίας, δεν ακούν, δεν βλέπουν καλά. Το ίδιο κάνουν και στο amazon prime και στο hulu

----------


## euri

> Για το 1/10 λοιπόν του περιεχομένου του αμερικανικού νετφλιξ περιμένω και το 1/10 της τιμής . Δώστε το για 0,7 ευρώ το μήνα, όπου κυμαίνεται η πραγματική του αξία πλέον , για τη χώρα μας.


Με ανάλογη αναπροσαρμογή τιμής για το περιεχόμενο που υπάρχει στο ελληνικό και δεν υπάρχει στο αμερικανικό;

----------


## marcus1

> Με ανάλογη αναπροσαρμογή τιμής για το περιεχόμενο που υπάρχει στο ελληνικό και δεν υπάρχει στο αμερικανικό;


Ας κάνουν λοιπόν ένα tally να δούμε. Σοβαρά προτείνεις ότι η παρουσία πχ του (αξιολογότατου πράγματι) better call Saul αντισταθμίζει τον δεκαπλάσιο κατάλογο στις ΗΠΑ;;;;

Το νετφλιξ στην Ελλάδα μοιάζει με demo έκδοση του αμερικανικού !

Φιλικά και χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης πάντα, αλλά το βλέπουμε εντελώς διαφορετικά

----------


## zianna

> Με ανάλογη αναπροσαρμογή τιμής για το περιεχόμενο που υπάρχει στο ελληνικό και δεν υπάρχει στο αμερικανικό;


Όπως πχ το brooklyn nine nine που πριν λίγο δοκίμασα κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να το δω στο αμερικάνικο και στο βέλγικο μόνο με ολλανδικούς υπότιτλους, ο χρήστης στην Ελλάδα το βλέπει με αγγλικούς απ'όσο κατάλαβα.

Να διευκρινίσω ότι εγώ με smart tv samsung χρησιμοποιώ την εφαρμογή και με ipad. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με υπολογιστή.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ας κάνουν λοιπόν ένα tally να δούμε. Σοβαρά προτείνεις ότι η παρουσία πχ του (αξιολογότατου πράγματι) better call Saul αντισταθμίζει τον δεκαπλάσιο κατάλογο στις ΗΠΑ;;;;
> 
> Το νετφλιξ στην Ελλάδα μοιάζει με demo έκδοση του αμερικανικού !


Το διευκρινίσαμε, παίζουν θέματα δικαιωμάτων προβολής.
Πχ, σειρές που τις παίζει ο σκάι σίγουρα δεν τις έχει το ελληνικό netflix, δοκίμασε να δεις.
Μόλις περάσει το χρονικό όριο που έχουν τα δικαιώματα προβολής θα προστεθούν (μάλλον).

Από την άλλη δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν το ελληνικό με 3 ευρώ πχ, γιατί όσοι το πάρουν χαμπάρι και μπορούν θα ακυρώσουν και θα κάνουν συνδρομή μέσω Ελλάδας.

----------


## marcus1

> Όπως πχ το brooklyn nine nine που πριν λίγο δοκίμασα κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να το δω, ούτε στο αμερικάνικο ούτε στο βέλγικο, ο χρήστης στην Ελλάδα το βλέπει.
> 
> Να διευκρινίσω ότι εγώ με smart tv samsung χρησιμοποιώ την εφαρμογή και με ipad. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με υπολογιστή.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το διευκρινίσαμε, παίζουν θέματα δικαιωμάτων προβολής.
> ...


Αφού ανακοίνωσαν ότι θα μπλοκάρουν Vpn πρόσβαση , παύει να υφίσταται αυτή η αιτιολογία.

----------


## zianna

> Αφού ανακοίνωσαν ότι θα μπλοκάρουν Vpn πρόσβαση , παύει να υφίσταται αυτή η αιτιολογία.


Λες και είναι η πρώτη φορά.
Ας το κάνουν και τα ξαναλέμε.
Και όταν και αν το κάνουν, πόσο θα κρατήσει.

Εξάλλου και τόσα που προσφέρουν, μια χαρά είναι η τιμή σε σχέση πχ με νόβα που είναι μέσα στην επανάληψη όλη την ώρα και ώρες προβολής όποτε θέλουν αυτοι κι όχι εσύ.
Τι παρόμοιο προσφέρει η Ελλάδα; Σε αυτήν την τιμή επίσης;

----------


## marcus1

> Λες και είναι η πρώτη φορά.
> Ας το κάνουν και τα ξαναλέμε.
> Και όταν και αν το κάνουν, πόσο θα κρατήσει.
> 
> Εξάλλου και τόσα που προσφέρουν, μια χαρά είναι η τιμή σε σχέση πχ με νόβα που είναι μέσα στην επανάληψη όλη την ώρα και ώρες προβολής όποτε θέλουν αυτοι κι όχι εσύ.
> Τι παρόμοιο προσφέρει η Ελλάδα; Σε αυτήν την τιμή επίσης;


Αν το Spotify (στο οποίο είμαι συνδρομητής) προσέφερε παρόμοια αναντιστοιχία αμερικανικού και ελληνικού καταλόγου στην ίδια τιμή θα το θεωρούσες θεμιτό; Εγώ καθόλου. Ας πούμε ότι συμφωνούμε πως διαφωνούμε . :-)

----------


## euri

> Ας κάνουν λοιπόν ένα tally να δούμε. Σοβαρά προτείνεις ότι η παρουσία πχ του (αξιολογότατου πράγματι) better call Saul αντισταθμίζει τον δεκαπλάσιο κατάλογο στις ΗΠΑ;;;;
> 
> Το νετφλιξ στην Ελλάδα μοιάζει με demo έκδοση του αμερικανικού !
> 
> Φιλικά και χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης πάντα, αλλά το βλέπουμε εντελώς διαφορετικά


Δεν ανέφερα τίποτα περί αντιστάθμισης.  Ήταν απλά η λογική επέκταση της δικής σου πρότασης για διαφορετική τιμολόγηση της υπηρεσίας βάσει του περιεχομένου.

----------


## Comicfan

Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί με το netflix είναι πως δεν είναι ολο το περιεχόμενο διαθέσιμο στην Ελλάδα. Έχει σημαντικές ελλείψεις, όπως το House of Cards που υποτίθεται πως είναι από τα πιο γερά χαρτιά του, αν και προστίθονται όλο και περισσότερα shows. Και φυσικά εκνευριστικό είναι πως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αλλάξεις ποιότητα μέσα από το player. Αλλά η εμπειρία μου τις τελευταίες μέρες ήταν άψογη, καιρός ήταν να ερθει στην Ελλάδα κι αυτό.

----------


## zianna

> Αν το Spotify (στο οποίο είμαι συνδρομητής) προσέφερε παρόμοια αναντιστοιχία αμερικανικού και ελληνικού καταλόγου στην ίδια τιμή θα το θεωρούσες θεμιτό; Εγώ καθόλου. Ας πούμε ότι συμφωνούμε πως διαφωνούμε . :-)


Το spotify έχει επίσης εδαφικούς περιορισμούς

- - - Updated - - -




> Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί με το netflix είναι πως δεν είναι ολο το περιεχόμενο διαθέσιμο στην Ελλάδα. Έχει σημαντικές ελλείψεις, όπως το House of Cards που υποτίθεται πως είναι από τα πιο γερά χαρτιά του, αν και προστίθονται όλο και περισσότερα shows. Και φυσικά εκνευριστικό είναι πως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αλλάξεις ποιότητα μέσα από το player. Αλλά η εμπειρία μου τις τελευταίες μέρες ήταν άψογη, καιρός ήταν να ερθει στην Ελλάδα κι αυτό.


Ρε παιδιά μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε. Τα δικαιώματα του house of cards για προβολή στην Ελλάδα τα έχει αγοράσει ο ΟΤΕ TV. Σειρά του netflix είναι το house of cards, λέτε να έχει προηγούμενα με την Ελλάδα και το άφησε στην απ'έξω επίτηδες; Είχαν αγοράσει άλλοι τα δικαιώματα πριν έρθει το κανάλι στην Ελλάδα και τώρα δεν μπορεί να την προβάλλει παρά μόνο το ΟΤΕ TV.

----------


## marcus1

> Το spotify έχει επίσης εδαφικούς περιορισμούς
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Εννοούσα "ανάλογης έκτασης" γι'αυτό έγραψα "παρόμοια". Υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά μεταξύ ΕΝΟΣ ΔΕΚΑΤΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗΣ και μικροδιαφοροποιήσεων.

----------


## zianna

> Εννοούσα "ανάλογης έκτασης" γι'αυτό έγραψα "παρόμοια". Υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά μεταξύ ΕΝΟΣ ΔΕΚΑΤΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗΣ και μικροδιαφοροποιήσεων.


Συγκρίνεις τομάτες με καρπούζια.
Το spotify θα το συγκρίνεις με apple music, με pandora, κτλ

Άλλους διεθνείς περιορισμούς έχει η μουσική, άλλους μια σειρά και μια ταινία ή ένα αθλητικό γεγονός.

----------


## Tiven

> Ρε παιδιά μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε. Τα δικαιώματα του house of cards για προβολή στην Ελλάδα τα έχει αγοράσει ο ΟΤΕ TV. Σειρά του netflix είναι το house of cards, λέτε να έχει προηγούμενα με την Ελλάδα και το άφησε στην απ'έξω επίτηδες; Είχαν αγοράσει άλλοι τα δικαιώματα πριν έρθει το κανάλι στην Ελλάδα και τώρα δεν μπορεί να την προβάλλει παρά μόνο το ΟΤΕ TV.


Ούτε δικηγόρος τους να ήσουν, έλεος ρε. Παραπονέθηκε για μία έλλειψη ο άνθρωπος και έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνει.

Προσωπικά με ενοχλεί η συγκεκριμένη και άλλες ελλείψεις αλλά σαν σύνολο μου αρέσει και θα κρατήσω την συνδρομή. Απλά προσπάθησε την επόμενη φορά να διαβάζεις καλύτερα και μετά να το παίζεις εκπρόσωπος.

----------


## chat1978

> @demelene
> Πολύ απλά αυτό που προσπαθείς να καλύψεις σε 1700 λέξεις είναι "δεν γουστάρω αυτό που μου δίνει το Netfilx ...
> Μεταξύ κατεργαραίων ειλικρίνεια και αν θέλεις να πεις ότι δωρεάν και πειρατικά ακόμα την έχεις βρει καλύτερα την άκρη είναι σωστό αλλά δεν συγκρίνεται επιχειρηματολογικά


Φυσικά. Δεν έκρυψα ότι δεν μου αρέσει. Με ρωτήσατε γιατί και απάντησα.
Σχετικά με την σύγκριση που κάνεις, αντιστοιχώς και εγώ θα ανταπαντήσω ακριβώς με την ίδια βάση.
Κατεμέ, ή είσαι σωστός ή δεν είσαι. Όταν λοιπόν δεν είσαι, το λίγο ή πολύ είναι λίγο θέμα βόλεψης και προσωπικής οπτικής.




> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν σχολιάζω περί UI Netflix επειδή βλέπω πως οι περισσότεροι αναφέρεστε σε περιβάλλον browser (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά) ή Win10 app για το οποίο δεν έχω απόψη. Εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ 100% το UI της Samsung Smart TV το βρίσκω μια χαρά τέλειο και μάλιστα πολύ καλύτερο και πλοηγίσιμο από το αντίστοιχο του Prime.
> Από περιέργεια εντός ΣΚ θα παίξω λίγο και θα επανέλθω


Εγώ πχ δεν έχω δει τι γαμάτο κάνει η τηλεόραση σου στο netflix, αλλά έχω δει τι γαμάτο δεν κάνει σε άλλες συσκευές.
Με βάση αυτά σου απάντησα. Είδα χθες την εφαρμογή σε μια άλλη τηλεόραση για λίγο και όπως ανέφερα είχα θετική αίσθηση.




> Το κάνει το netflix, πας στη λίστα επεισοδίων και διαλέγεις το πρώτο επεισόδιο του 2ου κύκλου.
> Επίσης το κάνει, όταν ξαναπάς σε σειρά ή σε ταινία που σταμάτησες σε κάποιο σημείο, πρώτη επιλογή σου έχει να συνεχίσεις από εκεί που σταμάτησες τελευταία φορά.
> Αν πληρώνεις το δεύτερο πακέτο, πας στις επιλογές και διαλέγεις auto, standard, high, κτλ


Μετά το ΣΚ θα ξαναδοκιμάσω και θα σου πω. Γενικά δεν είδα να γίνεται αυτό, πάντα σε android.



> Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω, δηλαδή αν εγώ γράψω hung αλλά δεν ψάχνω hunger games αλλά ψάχνω πχ hungry wolves θα πρέπει να μου βγάζει μόνο το hunger games; Ή θα πρέπει να διαβάζει την σκέψη μου να μαντέψει τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;
> Όσο αυτά που γράφεις αντιστοιχούν σε κάποια ταινία που υπάρχει στη βγάζει σαν διαθέσιμη. Αν συνεχίσεις να γράφεις θα δεις ότι κάποια στιγμή δεν θα σου βγάζει αποτέλεσμα.


Που έγραψα εγώ "μόνο; Είναι πολύ σαφές αυτό που έγραψα. Αν δεν είναι μπορείς απλά να το δοκιμάσεις. Βέβαια λόγω geolocation ίσως δεις διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα. 



> Βασικά αν έπρεπε να δώσει δικαιολογία, θα έλεγε ότι "η ταινία δεν είναι διαθέσιμη, γιατί τα δικαιώματα προβολής τα έχει αγοράσει πχ το ΣΚΑΙ" και όχι τα όσα γράφεις.
> Αν είχες δοκιμάσει άλλη παρόμοια υπηρεσία, έχω το amazon prime πχ, όταν ψάχνεις κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στην prime λίστα του, σου δίνει δικαίωμα ενοικίασης για 2-3 μέρες για 3-4 ευρώ.
> Εκεί όμως γίνεται online videoclub και δεν έχει σχέση πια με δικαιώματα προβολής.


Ξέρεις, το ΣκΑΙ δεν μου λέει σήμερα δεν θα βάλω αυτή την ταινία γιατί την αγόρασε ο ανταγωνιστής. Ανταυτού δείτε αυτό....
Αυτό που κάνει το netflix μου μοιάζει παραπλήσιο με το ανακάτεμα των επεισοδίων που έκαναν παλιά οι σταθμοί. Τελικά με θεωρούσαν βλάκα και θύμα σαν καταναλωτής της υπηρεσίας τους.
Εμένα όμως και να το κάνει δεν μου αρέσει αυτή η συμπεριφορά στην χρήση. Με μπερδεύει γιατί εμφανώς μου δείχνει ότι ξέρει την ύπαρξη του τίτλου hunger games αλλά μόνο παρόμοιους τίτλους θέλει να μου δείξει.
Μου κακοφάνηκε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ. Θα θεωρούσα πιο τίμιο να δείξει τον τίτλο και να πει, μη διαθέσιμος στην χώρα, πάτα εδώ να σε ενημερώσω όταν γίνει.



> Εγώ που έχω netflix και amazon prime, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει hulu και HBO now, παρόμοια interface έχουν και μάλιστα μέχρι να συνηθίσεις το καινούργιο που δοκιμάζεις το παλαιότερο που ξέρεις σου φαίνεται κλάσεις ανώτερο. Μέχρι που το συνηθίζεις και το νέο, το μαθαίνεις και βλέπεις ότι βασικά είναι παρόμοια.


Και τι να πει αυτό; Επειδή όλοι στην βιομηχανία λογισμικού έχουν βαλθεί να φτιάξουν το πιο χαζοϊκό interface στο όνομα της απλότητας στο user experience, το κάνει αυτό σωστό και καλό; Άλλωστε την γνώμη μου εκφράζω και επιμένω ότι το απλοϊκό interface δεν είναι αποδεκτό από όλους. Και μάλιστα ανάφερα και επιχειρήματα που αρκετοί χρήστες προσπαθούν με πλάγιους τρόπους να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση σε άλλες επιλογές. Εσύ τι ανέφερες; Ότι όλοι τα ίδια κάνουν;
Και κάνω ότι δεν είδα κάτι άλλα ωραία που απλά προσπερνώ. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τον αντίλογο και τις παραπάνω προτάσεις.




> you are missing the point.
> αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ο Demelene, προσπαθεί να βγάλει ένα γενικευμένο συμπέρασμα βασιζόμενος στο δικό τους προσωπικό preference σχετικά με την εμπειρία χρήσης.
> ο pop από την άλλη λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε νόμιμες και παράνομες υπηρεσίες.
> αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι ότι το θέμα είναι η *ευκολία πρόσβασης σε content*. 
> 
> για τον ένα είναι ευκολότερο να στίσει το xbmc, για τον άλλο να πληρώνει το netflix.


Δεν βγάζω ένα γενικευμένο συμπέρασμα. Κουβέντα κάνουμε και αντιπαραθέτουμε την δική σου θέση που σε βολεύει με την δική μου που δεν με βολεύει. Και παράλληλα αναζητούμε και ομοιότητες στις απόψεις μεταξύ χρηστών. 
Και για μένα, αν και δεν με πείθουν τα επιχειρήματα σας, η κουβέντα είναι χρήσιμη γιατί βλέπω κάποιες πτυχές τρίτες. Όπως πχ την δική σου σκοπιά αλλά και την αναφορά του πως δουλεύει σε μια τηλεόραση. Όμως μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει. Εγώ πχ προσδοκώ στο να δω τι βρίσκεται οι υπόλοιποι θετικό, πιθανά σε κάτι που μου διαφεύγει. Μήπως ακριβώς την γενίκευση την κάνουν οι άλλοι; Και μάλιστα με διάφορα φορουμίστικα ή κρύβομαι πίσω από λεπτομέρειες; Technicalities ένα πράγμα; Προς το παρών το μόνο σοβαρά θετικό είναι το επιχείρημα smart tv. Good point. Αναρωτιέμαι αν η ίδια η netflix αποσκοπεί σε αυτή την πλατφόρμα. Θα ήμουν περίεργος να δω τα στατιστικά playback ανά πλατφόρμα.
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι πέφτει το laptop της αρκούδας στην κρεβατοκάμαρα.




> @Demelene
> έχεις δει καμία τηλεόραση να τρέχει το xbmc/kodi;


Όχι, και ο pop μου είπε νομίζω ότι δεν του έκατσε καλά στην τηλεόραση του. 
Τώρα εσύ το έχεις δει να τρέχει στο πιο γελοίο hardware του πλανήτη; Επιπροσθέτως δηλαδή του raspberry pi που αναφέρθηκε.
Γιατί εγώ έχω hdml-στικάκι των 40 ευρώ ξέρεις της σνομπαρίας κινέζικο, 2ετίας και δεν μασάει τίποτα. 



Off Topic


		Εν ολίγοις, εγώ αποκόμισα κάτι από τις θέσεις σας, προσβλητικές/απαξιωτικές και μη. Ελπίζω σε ορισμένους να ήταν χρήσιμη και μιαια άλλη οπτική. Αν όχι δεν πειράζει.
Θεωρώ θετικό ότι υπάρχει τουλάχιστον άλλος ένας που συμμερίζεται το προβληματισμό μου περί απλού interface.
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, ευχαρίστως να το συνεχίσουμε αλλά χωρίς προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις και άλλα φορουμίστικα.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος με τηλεόραση που να "σηκώνει" kodi, να μου στείλει πμ με τα ζόρια που τράβηξε, θα το εκτιμούσα. Δεν έχω τέτοια τηλεόραση και είμαι περίεργος να πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## famous-walker

Ενημερωτικά οι περισσότερες smart tv με android μια χαρά τρέχουν kodi.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν κανει αυτο που λεει περι vpn/proxy κτλ το netflix απλα με χανει απο πελατη του εφοσον δεν αλλαξει την τιμη βαση περιεχομενου (ελλαδας)

θα προτιμησω να συνεχισω να ειμαι "παρανομος" και να κατεβαζω απο τορρεντ και διαφορες ιστοσελιδες δωρεαν.

----------


## sakels

Στο playstation 4 το app ενω ειναι 25 mb στις πληροφοριες λεει οτι καταλβανει 1.14gb
Το παρατηρησε κανεις;

----------


## euri

Cached content;  :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

> αν κανει αυτο που λεει περι vpn/proxy κτλ το netflix απλα με χανει απο πελατη του εφοσον δεν αλλαξει την τιμη βαση περιεχομενου (ελλαδας)
> 
> θα προτιμησω να συνεχισω να ειμαι "παρανομος" και να κατεβαζω απο τορρεντ και διαφορες ιστοσελιδες δωρεαν.


Δεν έχεις κάποια γενική εικόνα των Terms of Service πριν αγοράσεις κάποια υπηρεσία;

----------


## user2163

> Δεν έχεις κάποια γενική εικόνα των Terms of Service πριν αγοράσεις κάποια υπηρεσία;


Σωστός.
Φίλε Zer0c00L διάβασε τους όρους χρήσης.https://help.netflix.com/legal/termsofuse

4.3.   You may view a movie or TV show through the Netflix service primarily within the country in which you have established your account and only in geographic locations where we offer our service and have licensed such movie or TV show. The content that may be available to watch will vary by geographic location and will change from time to time. The number of devices on which you may simultaneously watch depends on your chosen subscription plan and is specified on the "Your Account" page.

----------


## Tiven

Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω, σύμφωνα με αυτό το σκεπτικό ο Zerocool δεν θα είχε κανονικά συνδρομή με VPN πριν "έρθει" στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν έχεις κάποια γενική εικόνα των Terms of Service πριν αγοράσεις κάποια υπηρεσία;


εχω διαβασει τους ορους χρησης και λειτουργιας (παντα τους διαβαζω οταν κανω εγγραφη καπου) ποσο μαλιστα οταν βαζω αληθινα στοιχεια και στοιχεια καρτας.

η υπηρεσια netflix στην ελλαδα καθως πρωτοεμφανιστηκε επισημα ειπα να τις δωσω μια ευκαιρια για αυτο γραφτηκα πρωτο μηνα δωρεαν και ειμαι ετοιμος να πληρωσω για συνδρομη (ανεξαρτητα αν την χρησιμοποιω η οχι καθως για ταινιες/σειρες συνηθως κατεβαινουν απο τον "θειο" εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια τωρα) δεν παρακολουθω τηλεοραση ουτε ειμαι συνδρομητης σε COSMOTE TV/NOVA.

βεβαια το περιεχομενο της netflix στην ελλαδα ειναι φτωχο (λες και ειναι DEMO) και κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη δεν αξιζει τα 10 ευρω το μηνα αν ηταν οπως του αμερικανικου θα αλλαζε η αποψη μου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω, σύμφωνα με αυτό το σκεπτικό ο Zerocool δεν θα είχε κανονικά συνδρομή με VPN πριν "έρθει" στην Ελλάδα;


πριν ερθει "επισημως" στην ελλαδα το netflix δεν ειχα γραφτει ουτε ειχα συνδρομη ουτε φυσικα χρησιμοποιουσα VPN/Proxy

δεν με ενδιαφερε καν η υπηρεσια 

οπως αναφερα τις ταινιες/σειρες που εχω στην αρχειοθηκη μου τις κατεβαζω απο τον "θειο απο αμερικη".

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστός.
> Φίλε Zer0c00L διάβασε τους όρους χρήσης.https://help.netflix.com/legal/termsofuse
> 
> 4.3.   You may view a movie or TV show through the Netflix service primarily within the country in which you have established your account and only in geographic locations where we offer our service and have licensed such movie or TV show. The content that may be available to watch will vary by geographic location and will change from time to time. The number of devices on which you may simultaneously watch depends on your chosen subscription plan and is specified on the "Your Account" page.


τα εχω διαβασει φιλε μου πριν κανω εγγραφη

απλα επισημανω οτι αν η netflix προχωρησει σε "αποκλεισμο βαση γεωγραφικης ζωνης" προσωπικα πιστευω οτι θα χασει πελατες ειδικα στην ελλαδα

καθως το περιεχομενο της ειναι παρα πολυ φτωχο που δεν δικαιολογει τα 10 ευρω/μηνα ξερω βεβαια αυτο οφειλεται στο γεγονος οτι τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα αρκετων σειρων τα εχουν συνδρομητικα καναλια και ιδιωτικα (αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει)

----------


## pakitis

Εγώ τα βλέπω όλα τσαμπέ. Ευχαρίστως να πλήρωνα κάτι που θα μου έδινε αυτό που θέλω, αλλά δεν έχουν καν υπότιτλους. Όταν βάλουν, θα τους ξανά επισκευθώ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ναι τωρα που θα κλειδωσουν το περιεχομενο βαση γεωγραφικης θεσης σιγα που θα ασχοληθουν με ελληνικους υποτιτλους αφου οι περισσοτερες σειρες της τηλεορασης εχουν κλειδωσει για πολλα χρονια στην συνδρομητικη και ιδιωτικη τηλεοραση ετσι το περιεχομενο ειναι λιγο και δεν αξιζει

κριμα γιατι χαρηκα που εκανε την κινηση αυτη μια εταιρεια κολοσσος σαν την netflix και ημουν απο τους πρωτους μολις το πηρα χαμπαρι και ενημερωσα και φιλους μου καθως ετσι θα εσπαγε το μονοπωλιο καποιων "ντοπιων" αλλα δυστυχως κρατησε λιγο η χαρα.

στο μελλον....

----------


## anon

χρειαζόσουν VPN σύνδεση με το προηγούμενο καθεστώς, όπου το Netflix ήταν διαθέσιμο μόνο σε ορισμένες χώρες. Απο την στιγμή που είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο σχεδόν σε όλο τον πλανήτη, πρώτα απο όλα η αναγκαιότητα αυτή απο πλευράς του χρήστη, δεν είναι υπαρκτή, εκτός και εαν υπάρχουν πολιτικές διαφορετικής χρέωσης ή διάθεσης περιεχομένου ανα περιοχή. Γιατί μια καλή υπηρεσία VPN πρέπει να την πληρώσεις επιπλέον συν την συνδρομή Netflix (αμερική), τελικά νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα βγαίνει ακριβότερα απο ότι μια τοπική συνδρομή Netflix (πχ ελλάδας). To μόνο πρόβλημα που βλέπω είναι μηπως, οπως είπα και παραπάνω, αρχίσουν κόλπα αλά DVD regions, και ταινίες/σειρές δεν είναι διαθέσιμες ταυτόχρονα, αλλά με κάποια χρονική υστέρηση πχ μηνών απο ότι στο Netflix Αμερικής. Και μάλλον αυτός ειναι ο λόγος που μάλλον το θέλουν, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κανέναν άλλο λόγο να χρειάζονται να κλειδώσουν τις περιπτώσεις VPN. Οι περιπτώσεις proxy streaming είναι άλλη περίπτωση.

----------


## minas

> αν κανει αυτο που λεει περι vpn/proxy κτλ το netflix απλα με χανει απο πελατη του εφοσον δεν αλλαξει την τιμη βαση περιεχομενου (ελλαδας)
> 
> θα προτιμησω να συνεχισω να ειμαι "παρανομος" και να κατεβαζω απο τορρεντ και διαφορες ιστοσελιδες δωρεαν.


Ακριβώς αυτή είναι και για εμένα η σύνοψη:
Είναι λογικό να έχει "παγκόσμια" τιμή συνδρομής, εάν σου δίνει πρόσβαση στο ίδιο περιεχόμενο, έστω και με πλάγιους τρόπους. Διαφορετικά, θα αγόραζες τη φτηνή συνδρομή της Ελλάδας, και με ένα VPN/proxy θα έβλεπες περιεχόμενο Αμερικής.
Εάν όμως πράγματι αποφασίσουν να εφαρμόσουν γεωγραφικούς περιορισμούς, τότε πρέπει η τιμή της συνδρομής να προσαρμόζεται - τόσο στο λιγότερο περιεχόμενο, όσο και στο (χαμηλότερο) εισόδημα της περιοχής.
Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι το κάνουν για να καθησυχάσουν τους ιδιοκτήτες περιεχομένου (στούντιο). Αρχή είναι ακόμα, έχουμε πολύ δρόμο μέχρι να φτάσουμε σε κατάσταση ισορροπίας  :Smile:

----------


## tzelen

> Ακριβώς αυτή είναι και για εμένα η σύνοψη:
> Είναι λογικό να έχει "παγκόσμια" τιμή συνδρομής, εάν σου δίνει πρόσβαση στο ίδιο περιεχόμενο, έστω και με πλάγιους τρόπους. Διαφορετικά, θα αγόραζες τη φτηνή συνδρομή της Ελλάδας, και με ένα VPN/proxy θα έβλεπες περιεχόμενο Αμερικής.
> Εάν όμως πράγματι αποφασίσουν να εφαρμόσουν γεωγραφικούς περιορισμούς, τότε πρέπει *η τιμή της συνδρομής να προσαρμόζεται - τόσο στο λιγότερο περιεχόμενο, όσο και στο (χαμηλότερο) εισόδημα της περιοχής*.
> Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι το κάνουν για να καθησυχάσουν τους ιδιοκτήτες περιεχομένου (στούντιο). Αρχή είναι ακόμα, *έχουμε πολύ δρόμο μέχρι να φτάσουμε σε κατάσταση ισορροπίας*


Συμφωνώ. Ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε και το qqing πάει σύννεφο.

----------


## sakels

ισως να εχουν λογικη να προσθετουν σιγα σιγα περιεχομενο ωστε να μην λες κοβω την συνδρομη αφου τιποτα δεν προσθετουν. ο φεβρουαριος επειδη ειναι ο μηνας που θα ληξουν πολλες δωρεαν συνδρομες θ δουμε αν κανουν κατι.

 επισης ταινιες του 80 και 90 δεν νομιζω πως πχ στην ελλαδα εχουν αποκλειστικα διακιωματα με νοβα και οτε. αρα μαλλον σιγα σιγα θα το διευρυνουν

με ενα ψαξιμο ειδα γενικα οτι στις νεες χωρες παντου εχει περιπου 500ταινιες και 200 σειρες (απως και στην ελλαδα)

καλο θα ηταν παντως να στειλουμε ολοι ενα μηνυμα στο ονλινε τσατ τους και να πουμε για υποτιτλους και πεεριεχομενο. ισως να λειτουργησει ως feedback.

----------


## yiapap

Ερωτήσεις:
1. Εσείς που πληρώνετε VPN/DNS/Proxy για τη χρήση του Αμερικάνικού netflix θα πληρώνατε μια συνδρομη 20€/μήνα για το Αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο;
2. Εσείς που βλέπετε netflix Αμερικής πως τα καταφέρνετε με τους υπότιτλους τους οποίους θεωρείτε ως σοβαρό μείον για το ελληνικό netflix;

----------


## cranky

> Εσείς που βλέπετε netflix Αμερικής πως τα καταφέρνετε με τους υπότιτλους τους οποίους θεωρείτε ως σοβαρό μείον για το ελληνικό netflix;


Δεν φαντάζομαι οτι το κάνει κάποιος με μέτρια (και κάτω) Αγγλικά.

----------


## euri

> Ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Εσείς που πληρώνετε VPN/DNS/Proxy για τη χρήση του Αμερικάνικού netflix θα πληρώνατε μια συνδρομη 20€/μήνα για το Αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο;
> 2. Εσείς που βλέπετε netflix Αμερικής πως τα καταφέρνετε με τους υπότιτλους τους οποίους θεωρείτε ως σοβαρό μείον για το ελληνικό netflix;


1. Όχι.  Αλλά θα πλήρωνα ευχαρίστως 3 ευρώ/μήνα για το ελληνικό περιεχόμενο.
2. Εκείνο είναι αμερικανικό περιεχόμενο και δέχομαι να μην μπορώ να κατανοήσω το 1/3 (και παραπάνω).  Δεν πληρώνω δα και 20 ευρώ/μήνα για να έχω και απαιτήσεις.

 :Mr. Green:

----------


## Burning Skies

Νομίζω ότι συνεχίζετε να το βλέπετε σε λάθος βάση το θέμα. Σίγουρα αυτός που κάνει exploit την υπηρεσία και τους κανόνες της (πχ . με VPN /proxy) δεν δικαιολογείται να γκρινιάζει αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει την απαραδεκτη πολιτική της netflix (του να πουλάει στην ίδια τιμή κατά πολύ υποδεεστερο προϊόν σε κάποιες χώρες). Και στην τελική υπάρχει τόσος και τόσος κόσμος που αδυνατεί να παρακολουθήσει περιεχόμενο με ξένους υπότιτλους. Μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσει και συγγνώμη στην netflix που δεν της τα σκάει;

----------


## tzelen

Τουλάχιστον κάποιος που "σκάει" Χ € για VPN και Ψ € για το αμερικανικο Netflix, δεν μπορεί να τον χαρακτηρίσει κάποιος "τζαμπατζή".

----------


## yiapap

> Νομίζω ότι συνεχίζετε να το βλέπετε σε λάθος βάση το θέμα. Σίγουρα αυτός που κάνει exploit την υπηρεσία και τους κανόνες της (πχ . με VPN /proxy) δεν δικαιολογείται να γκρινιάζει αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει την απαραδεκτη πολιτική της netflix (του να πουλάει στην ίδια τιμή κατά πολύ υποδεεστερο προϊόν σε κάποιες χώρες). Και στην τελική υπάρχει τόσος και τόσος κόσμος που αδυνατεί να παρακολουθήσει περιεχόμενο με ξένους υπότιτλους. Μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσει και συγγνώμη στην netflix που δεν της τα σκάει;


Με την ίδια λογική οι NOVA/OTE είναι κάτι σαν αγιογδύτες, λοποδύτες, σωστά;
Το θέμα του καθοριμού της τιμής ενός προϊόντος ή μιας υπηρεσίας εξαρτάται από ένα σύνολο παραγόντων, όπως π.χ. ο ανταγωνισμός, το μέγεθος της αγοράς κτλ. Αν ήταν απλά το θέμα του κατα κεφαλήν εισοδήματος τότε θα πληρώναμε στα πάντα πολύ λιγότερα από τον μέσο Γερμανό, Αμερικάνο. Όπως όμως ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ΔΕΝ πληρώνουμε λιγότερα, πολύ συχνά πληρώνουμε περισσότερα!

ΥΓ. Δεν είπα ότι η έλλειψη υπότιτλων δεν είναι σημαντική. Φυσικά και είναι (και επιχειρηματολόγησα και σε post επ' αυτού). Οι ερωτήσεις ήταν γι αυτούς που βλέπουν Αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Εσείς που πληρώνετε VPN/DNS/Proxy για τη χρήση του Αμερικάνικού netflix θα πληρώνατε μια συνδρομη 20€/μήνα για το Αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο;
> 2. Εσείς που βλέπετε netflix Αμερικής πως τα καταφέρνετε με τους υπότιτλους τους οποίους θεωρείτε ως σοβαρό μείον για το ελληνικό netflix;


1. εγω δεν πληρωνω συνδρομη για VPN/DNS/Proxy χρησιμοποιω δωρεαν υπηρεσια για την χρηση του Αμερικανικου Netflix και ευχαριστως θα πληρωνα τετοια συνδρομη που αναφερεις 20 ευρω/μηνα αν ειχε το περιεχομενο που αξιζει τα λεφτα αυτα αλλιως βαση περιεχομενου π.χ ελληνικο netflix δεν αξιζει ουτε τα 9.99 ευρω αλλα θα ελεγα 3 ευρω το πολυ.

2. δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι υποτιτλοι ετσι δεν το θεωρω αρνητικο για το ελληνικο netflix οσο το θεμα του περιεχομενου 
(αλλωστε αν θελω να εχω ελληνικους υποτιτλους στις ταινιες/σειρες που θελω για την αρχειοθηκη μου υπαρχει ο "θειος απο την αμερικη".)

----------


## yiapap

> 1. εγω δεν πληρωνω συνδρομη για VPN/DNS/Proxy χρησιμοποιω δωρεαν υπηρεσια για την χρηση του Αμερικανικου Netflix και ευχαριστως θα πληρωνα τετοια συνδρομη που αναφερεις 20 ευρω/μηνα αν ειχε το περιεχομενο που αξιζει τα λεφτα αυτα


Το περιεχόμενο είναι αυτό του Αμερικάνικου netflix. Άρα θα το πλήρωνες;
Γιατί προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θα πλήρωνα 20€ συνδρομή και γι αυτό δεν έχω κανένα συνδρομητικό κανάλι.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Τουλάχιστον κάποιος που "σκάει" Χ € για VPN και Ψ € για το αμερικανικο Netflix, δεν μπορεί να τον χαρακτηρίσει κάποιος "τζαμπατζή".


Όχι δεν είναι τζαμπατζης αλλά κάνει exploit την υπηρεσία. Και όταν υπάρχουν ενστασεις για την παρεχομενη υπηρεσία δεν μπορεί ο αντίλογος να είναι το ότι γίνεται χρήση vpn. Θα πρέπει να παρέχεται για την ίδια τιμή ανάλογο περιεχόμενο χωρίς να εμπλέκεται ο παράγοντας αυτός.

----------


## tzelen

> Όχι δεν είναι τζαμπατζης αλλά κάνει exploit την υπηρεσία. Και όταν υπάρχουν ενστασεις για την παρεχομενη υπηρεσία δεν μπορεί ο αντίλογος να είναι το ότι γίνεται χρήση vpn. Θα πρέπει να παρέχεται για την ίδια τιμή ανάλογο περιεχόμενο χωρίς να εμπλέκεται ο παράγοντας αυτός.




Off Topic


		Και εδώ έρχεται ο παραλογισμός του όλου συστήματος με τα δικαιώματα. Έχεις κάποιον, ο οποίος άνετα μπορεί να διαθέσει ένα σεβαστό ποσό ~40€ το μήνα για μια υπηρεσία που του προσφέρει διασκέδαση και βγαίνει παράνομος/παραβαίνει το ToS...τελος παντων.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Με την ίδια λογική οι NOVA/OTE είναι κάτι σαν αγιογδύτες, λοποδύτες, σωστά;
> Το θέμα του καθοριμού της τιμής ενός προϊόντος ή μιας υπηρεσίας εξαρτάται από ένα σύνολο παραγόντων, όπως π.χ. ο ανταγωνισμός, το μέγεθος της αγοράς κτλ. Αν ήταν απλά το θέμα του κατα κεφαλήν εισοδήματος τότε θα πληρώναμε στα πάντα πολύ λιγότερα από τον μέσο Γερμανό, Αμερικάνο. Όπως όμως ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ΔΕΝ πληρώνουμε λιγότερα, πολύ συχνά πληρώνουμε περισσότερα!
> 
> ΥΓ. Δεν είπα ότι η έλλειψη υπότιτλων δεν είναι σημαντική. Φυσικά και είναι (και επιχειρηματολόγησα και σε post επ' αυτού). Οι ερωτήσεις ήταν γι αυτούς που βλέπουν Αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο.


Ναι είναι αγιογδυτες. Αλλά αυτοί εκμεταλλευονταν το μονοπώλιο. Κάτι ανάλογο κάνει όμως και η netflix όταν σου παρέχει ακριβότερη κατά πολύ υπηρεσία (σε αναλογία με το περιεχόμενο) από αυτήν που παρέχει στις ΗΠΑ, επειδή είναι και πάλι φθηνότερο από το μονοπώλιο που "σπάει". 
Δεν έγραψα για το κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα (παρόλο που και αυτός είναι σοβαρός παράγοντας) αλλά θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να απολαμβάνεις την ίδια περίπου σχέση κόστους/αξίας για την συνδρομή σου με τον Αμερικανό.




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Και εδώ έρχεται ο παραλογισμός του όλου συστήματος με τα δικαιώματα. Έχεις κάποιον, ο οποίος άνετα μπορεί να διαθέσει ένα σεβαστό ποσό ~40€ το μήνα για μια υπηρεσία που του προσφέρει διασκέδαση και βγαίνει παράνομος/παραβαίνει το ToS...τελος παντων.


Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι παράνομος. Αλλά δεν είναι και ο κλασικός πελάτης (γιατι με γνώμονα αυτόν τον πελάτη θα πρέπει να κρίνεται αν είναι "τίμια" η υπηρεσία) που ενώ τηρει όλους τους κανόνες καταντάει να πληρώνει τα ίδια λεφτά για το 1/5 του περιεχομένου. 
Είναι σαν να έρχεται εδώ ο Αμερικανός να αγοράσει φέτα από τον σκλαβενιτη και ο σκλαβενιτης να του πουλάει το κιλό στην τριπλασια τιμή σε σχέση με τον Έλληνα πελάτη. Και αν γκρινιαξει να πετάγονται και να του λένε "μα αν πας να αγορασεις στην Αμερική σου την πουλάνε ακόμα πιο ακριβά οπότε πες και ευχαριστώ".

----------


## PopManiac

Να λοιπόν και μια θετικότατη γνώμη για το ελληνικό Netflix και εκείνη από τον πατέρα μου.

ΟΚ, είναι ειδική περίπτωση μιας και είναι κοντά 80 αλλά άνετα διαβάζει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους αλλά από την άλλη δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου νέες σειρές και ταινίες και καίγεται για παλιές (από μαυρόασπρες μέχρι γουέστερν κλασικά με John Wayne κλπ  :Razz: ) καθώς και πολλά ντοκυμαντέρ.

Έ, εκείνος λοιπόν την έχει καταβρεί με το ελληνικό Netflix καθώς έχει στα παραπάνω πολύ μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από το αμερικανικό μιας και περιέχει και ντοκυμαντέρ / ταινίες από ΗΒ.

Σαφώς δεν είναι ο μέσος χρήστης από πολλές απόψεις αλλά να κι ένας που βρίσκει το ελληνικό Netflix καλύτερο του αμερικανικού  :Cool:

----------


## tzelen

Συγκρινόμενο το Neflix τώρα, όπως είναι, με το περιεχόμενο μιας Νόβα/Οτε, δεν είναι "φτωχότερο";

----------


## zianna

> Να λοιπόν και μια θετικότατη γνώμη για το ελληνικό Netflix και εκείνη από τον πατέρα μου.
> 
> ΟΚ, είναι ειδική περίπτωση μιας και είναι κοντά 80 αλλά άνετα διαβάζει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους αλλά από την άλλη δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου νέες σειρές και ταινίες *και καίγεται για παλιές (από μαυρόασπρες μέχρι γουέστερν κλασικά με John Wayne κλπ ) καθώς και πολλά ντοκυμαντέρ.*
> 
> Έ, εκείνος λοιπόν την έχει καταβρεί με το ελληνικό Netflix καθώς έχει στα παραπάνω πολύ μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία από το αμερικανικό μιας και περιέχει και ντοκυμαντέρ / ταινίες από ΗΒ.
> 
> Σαφώς δεν είναι ο μέσος χρήστης από πολλές απόψεις αλλά να κι ένας που βρίσκει το ελληνικό Netflix καλύτερο του αμερικανικού


Δεν υπάρχουν αυτά στο αμερικάνικο;

----------


## Burning Skies

> Συγκρινόμενο το Neflix τώρα, όπως είναι, με το περιεχόμενο μιας Νόβα/Οτε, δεν είναι "φτωχότερο";


Δεν ξέρω και δεν με απασχολεί γιατί αυτές οι υπηρεσίες είναι ούτως ή άλλως πανακριβες. Άλλωστε οι επισημάνσεις εδώ αφορούν κατά βάση το τι πουλάει η ίδια ακριβώς εταιρεία εδώ και τι πουλάει έξω με το ίδιο κοστολογιο.

----------


## yiapap

> Συγκρινόμενο το Neflix τώρα, όπως είναι, με το περιεχόμενο μιας Νόβα/Οτε, δεν είναι "φτωχότερο";


Για τη δική μου περίπτωση που δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να περιμένω συγκεκριμένη ημέρα/ώρα για να δω μια σειρά, ή να περιμένω πότε θα ξεκινήσει μια ταινία το on demand είναι όλα τα λεφτά (της συνδρομής)!

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν υπάρχουν αυτά στο αμερικάνικο;


Υπάρχουν αλλά μάλλον πολύ περισσότερο στο ελληνικό επειδή εκεί η Netflix μπορεί να έχει μαζέψει και αρκετές ευρωπαϊκές παραγωγές. Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω προσωπική άποψη, απλά μεταφέρω την εμπειρία του πατέρα μου

----------


## sakels

> Για τη δική μου περίπτωση που δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να περιμένω συγκεκριμένη ημέρα/ώρα για να δω μια σειρά, ή να περιμένω πότε θα ξεκινήσει μια ταινία το on demand είναι όλα τα λεφτά (της συνδρομής)!


 εγιαυτο ακριβως υπαρχει ο pvr δεκτης στα πακετα αυτα

----------


## xhaos

> εγιαυτο ακριβως υπαρχει ο pvr δεκτης στα πακετα αυτα


μα εκεί είναι που χάνουν τα πακέτα αυτά. ειδικός δεκτής, και και και.
το netflix δουλεύει on demand στις τηλεοράσεις και στα player. δεν θέλει τεχνικό να έρθει να σου βάλει να να να.....

----------


## yiapap

> εγιαυτο ακριβως υπαρχει ο pvr δεκτης στα πακετα αυτα


Συμφωνώ. Ο pvr δέκτης θα μου αποθηκεύσει το ένα επεισόδιο. Το Netflix μου προσφέρει όλα τα επεισόδια.
Αντίστοιχα για την ταινία πρέπει να τη βρω στο πρόγραμμα μέσω EPG και να τον προγραμματίσω. Στο Netflix θα διαβάσω την υπόθεση και θα τη δω εκείνη τη στιγμή. Αν δε μου αρέσει, τη σταματώ και πάω στην επόμενη.
Είναι τελείως διαφορετική εμπειρία θέασης, πάντα για τη δική μου χρήση- δικές μου ανάγκες.

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνώ. Ο pvr δέκτης θα μου αποθηκεύσει το ένα επεισόδιο. Το Netflix μου προσφέρει όλα τα επεισόδια.
> Αντίστοιχα για την ταινία πρέπει να τη βρω στο πρόγραμμα μέσω EPG και να τον προγραμματίσω. Στο Netflix θα διαβάσω την υπόθεση και θα τη δω εκείνη τη στιγμή. Αν δε μου αρέσει, τη σταματώ και πάω στην επόμενη.
> Είναι τελείως διαφορετική εμπειρία θέασης, πάντα για τη δική μου χρήση- δικές μου ανάγκες.


Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει,  τι το πέρασες όπως θέλεις εσύ θα βλέπεις;    :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Συγκρινόμενο το Neflix τώρα, όπως είναι, με το περιεχόμενο μιας Νόβα/Οτε, δεν είναι "φτωχότερο";


Βλέπεις ότι θελεις, on DEMAND, απο την βιβλιοθήκη. Σε ένα σύστημα είτε δορυφορικό είτε επίγειο, βλέπεις ότι μεταδίδει εκείνη την ώρα, ή το πολύ πολύ να το γράψεις την ώρα της μετάδοσης για να το δείς αργότερα. Εαν θες τώρα, επειδή τώρα εχεις τελικά τον χρόνο και την διάθεση να δείς την ΧΨΖ ταινία, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ με δορυφορικά και επίγεια. Ακόμα και το σύστημα (δεν ξέρω εαν το υποστηρίζουν ακόμα) που υποτίθεται έναντι επιπλέον αντιτίμου φυσικά, να ζητήσεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη ταινία, και δεν είναι εύκολο, και τελικά κοστίζει περισσότερο.

----------


## marcus1

> Ερωτήσεις:
> 1. Εσείς που πληρώνετε VPN/DNS/Proxy για τη χρήση του Αμερικάνικού netflix θα πληρώνατε μια συνδρομη 20€/μήνα για το Αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο;


Τόσα δίνουν οι Αμερικάνοι βρε yiapap; Τέλος πάντων θα απαντήσω σοβαρά ότι θα έδινα μέχρι και 15-16 ευρω (ήμουν γραμμένος στο ακριβό πακέτο των 12, υπόψη). Μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι vpn providers τοσο ακριβοι. Πχ το zenmate προσφερε καλη ταχυτητα με 2 ευρω το μηνα προσφατα.




> 2. Εσείς που βλέπετε netflix Αμερικής πως τα καταφέρνετε με τους υπότιτλους τους οποίους θεωρείτε ως σοβαρό μείον για το ελληνικό netflix;


Προφανώς υπάρχει μια παράταξη "γκρινιάρηδων" στο μυαλό σου, η οποία συμμερίζεται στον ίδιο βαθμό όλες τις κριτικές μαζί. Έτσι όμως απλώς φτιάχνεις strawmen, δεν απαξιώνεις την κριτική.  :Wink:  Πχ εγώ θεωρώ deal breaker την απαγορευση του vpn και όχι τους υποτιτλους (ουπς).

YΓ: Σορρυ για το λιγο αρπαγμενο υφος της αρχικης μορφης του μηνυματος, ειχα στραβη μερα και δεν μου φταις εσυ. Το σιαξα (μην φανταστεις οτι σ'εβριζα κιολας :-P )

----------


## senkradvii

> Νομίζω ότι συνεχίζετε να το βλέπετε σε λάθος βάση το θέμα. Σίγουρα αυτός που κάνει exploit την υπηρεσία και τους κανόνες της (πχ . με VPN /proxy) δεν δικαιολογείται να γκρινιάζει αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει την απαραδεκτη πολιτική της netflix (του να πουλάει στην ίδια τιμή κατά πολύ υποδεεστερο προϊόν σε κάποιες χώρες). Και στην τελική υπάρχει τόσος και τόσος κόσμος που αδυνατεί να παρακολουθήσει περιεχόμενο με ξένους υπότιτλους. Μήπως πρέπει να ζητήσει και συγγνώμη στην netflix που δεν της τα σκάει;


To αυτό. Και εγώ κάνω χρήση του smartflix αλλά δεν βγαίνω να κράζω το netflix που σκοπεύει να το κλειδώσει. Όπως από την άλλη επειδή εγώ μπορώ να παρακολουθώ με αγγλικούς ή χωρίς υπότιτλους δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα βγω να το κράξω που δεν δίνει ελληνικούς.

----------


## yiapap

> YΓ: Σορρυ για το λιγο αρπαγμενο υφος της αρχικης μορφης του μηνυματος, ειχα στραβη μερα και δεν μου φταις εσυ. Το σιαξα (μην φανταστεις οτι σ'εβριζα κιολας :-P )


Ναι ναι καλά. Επειδή ξέρεις ότι βλέπουμε όλα τα edit πας να το διορθώσεις!  :Razz: 

Δεν τρέχει τίποτε και εννοείται ότι τρολλάρω που και που για να ανάψουν τα αίματα. Τέλος, εννοείται ότι ο καθένας έχει κάποια πράγματα που θέλει και κάποια πράγματα για τα οποία μπορεί να κάνει τα στραβά μάτια. Εγώ και για το vpn και για τους υπότιτλους δεν πεθαίνω. Προτιμώ καλύτερο και πιο λειτουργικό interface και αλγόριθμους προτάσεων π.χ. But that's just me!

----------


## sakels

http://www.digitaltvinfo.gr/news/new...eras-11-seiron

ΑΝ ισχύουν και για Ελλάδα καλά το πάει η νετφλιξ

----------


## iLLiCiT

> http://www.digitaltvinfo.gr/news/new...eras-11-seiron
> 
> 
> ΑΝ ισχύουν και για Ελλάδα καλά το πάει η νετφλιξ


Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Luke Cage, Iron Fist, Defenders;
Αν δεν έχει έναν superhero η σειρά, δεν λέει :P

----------


## PopManiac

Guardian - Doubts cast on Netflix plan to stop use of VPNs to get around regional blocking

----------


## anon

> Guardian - Doubts cast on Netflix plan to stop use of VPNs to get around regional blocking


Το netflix δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει, τουλάχιστον χωρίς κάποιας μορφής spyware, εαν ο χρήστης βγαινει κανονικά απο τον ρούτερ του ή μέσω VPN. Η' μέσω χρήσης spyware θα το κάνει (το οποίο εαν ανακαλυφθεί θα γίνει της κακομοίρας) ή με το να βρεί τις ΙΡ που χρησιμοποιούνται απο VPN providers και να τις κάνει block, πράγμα που μερικώς θα βοηθήσει, μιας και θα πρέπει να είναι συνεχώς στο "κυνήγι" αφού και οι χρήστες μπορεί να αλλάζουν VPN provider αλλα και οι VPN providers προκειμένου να μην χάσουν την πελατεία τους επίσης μπορεί να αλλάζουν -όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό- συνεχώς ΙΡ διευθυνσεις. Επίσης εαν κάποιος χρήστης χρησιμοποιεί ως VPN κάποιον άλλο ανώνυμο χρήστη στις ΗΠΑ (πχ μέσω κάποιου συστήματος σαν το TOR ή επειδή απλά συνεργάζονται οι δύο χρήστες) δηλαδή το άκρο του VPN provider δεν είναι κάποιος εμπορικός provider που πουλά την υπηρεσια, τότε είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να ανιχνευθεί.

Νομίζω το πρόβλημα δεν είναι απο την Netflix αλλα απο τους ιδιοκτήτες περιεχομένου. Οι οποίοι για διάφορους δικούς τους λόγους, το πως διαθέτουν το περιεχόμενο στα κανάλια διανομής και το γεγονός ότι πολλές φορές το περιεχόμενο (ταινίες - σειρές) πάει σε άλλες χώρες με κάποια ή και σημαντική καθυστέρηση, θέλουν να εκμεταλλευτούν το παράθυρο της ΜΗ διαθεσιμότητας, κάτι που τους το χαλάει εαν υπάρχει σε παγκόσμια βάση ένα netflix που παίζει παντού το ίδιο. Αρα βάζουν περιορισμούς στο Netflix που με την σειρά του υποχρεώνεται, βάσει συμβάσεων, να παρέχει. ή τουλάχιστον να κάνει ότι μπορεί με τα νόμιμα και όποια τεχνολογικά μέσα να παρέχει ως κλειδώματα προκειμένου να ικανοποιεί τις απαιτήσεις των ιδιοκτητών περιεχομένου.

Μην ξεχνατε ότι παρόμοιο σκηνικό παίχτηκε και με το φορμά του DVD όπου η γη χωρίστηκε σε περιοχές, και έπρεπε οι DVD players στην ευρώπη να μην μπορούν να παίξουν περιεχόμενο απο την περιοχή 1 (HΠΑ). Σε ένα τέτοιο σενάριο, ο κακός δεν είναι η Netflix αλλά οι ιδιοκτήτες περιεχομένου, και όπως έγινε και με τα DVD όπου πλέον αν και υπάρχει δεν υφίσταται το κλείδωμα περιοχών (απο την αρχή το ξεπέρασαν πολύ εύκολα στους υπολογιστές καθιστώντας το τελείως άχρηστο) και περιμένω ότι σχετικά γρήγορα θα το ξεχάσουν.

Η άλλη περίπτωση είναι να υπάρχει διαφοροποιημένη τιμολογιακή πολιτική, οπότε η χρήση VPN μπορεί να καθιστήσει το netflix ευάλωτο σε περιπτώσεις όπου χρήστες θα παίρνουν συνδρομές απο την φθηνότερη τιμολογιακά χώρα και θα βλέπουν μέσω VPN. Πχ έστω στις ΗΠΑ η χρέωση είναι 40 δολλάρια τον μήνα, και στην Αλβανία ειναι 5 δολλάρια τον μήνα. Παίρνει ο άλλος, ο ηπανός,  και μια συνδρομή VPN τάξεως 10 δολλάρια τον μήνα, και με 15 αντί 40 δολλάρια τον μήνα βλέπει Netflix απο Αλβανία. Ομως κάτι τέτοιο δεν νομίζω να παίζει, μιας και ο συνδιασμός κόστους με VPN με το γεγονός ότι θα βλέπεις απο μια άλλη χώρα, πιθανόν πολύ πολύ μακριά, μπορεί να κάνει την εμπειρία Netflix όχι ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιητική συν το γεγονός ότι η τελική οικονομία δεν μπορεί ναναι και δα τόσο μεγάλη και χάνεις και την δυνατότητα της όποιας υποστήριξης. 

Αρα το πιθανότερο είναι το πρώτο σενάριο, και απλά οι ιδιοκτήτες περιεχομένου έχουν ιδιοτροπίες. Σιγά σιγά θα τους περάσει.

----------


## Burning Skies

Μπορεί και να το κόψει αλλιώς η netflix και να συνδέσει το περιεχόμενο όχι μόνο με τον τόπο σύνδεσης αλλά και με τον τόπο που δημιουργήθηκε το  account. Όποιος δηλαδή ανοιξε ελληνικό account να μπορεί να δει μόνο "ελληνικό" περιεχόμενο (ή τίποτα αν φαίνεται ότι δεν μπαίνει από Ελλάδα). Τρόποι υπάρχουν αν θέλει να σφιξει η netflix τα πράγματα...

----------


## PopManiac

> Μπορεί και να το κόψει αλλιώς η netflix και να συνδέσει το περιεχόμενο όχι μόνο με τον τόπο σύνδεσης αλλά και με τον τόπο που δημιουργήθηκε το  account. Όποιος δηλαδή ανοιξε ελληνικό account να μπορεί να δει μόνο "ελληνικό" περιεχόμενο (ή τίποτα αν φαίνεται ότι δεν μπαίνει από Ελλάδα). Τρόποι υπάρχουν αν θέλει να σφιξει η netflix τα πράγματα...


Nαι αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι πραγματικά θέλει να σφίξει τα πράγματα. Απλά να δείξει ότι δεν αδιαφορεί - και καλά - για τα VPN και συνεπώς δεν προσφέρει έδαφος σε rights owners να την κατηγορήσουν ότι ενθαρρύνει ή διευκολύνει την καταστρατήγηση του geoblocking.

----------


## xhaos

καλά μην το κάνουμε θέμα, μπορεί απλά να κάνει block τις ip των DNS-VPN servers οπότε τέλος τα spoofing.

Όμως το ξανά λέω, δεν νομίζω ότι η Netflix θέλει να τα κόψει πραγματικά. Θεωρώ ότι θα αμολήσει μερικά πυροτεχνήματα για δικαστικούς λόγους.

----------


## PopManiac

Nα προσθέσω ότι μέχρι στιγμής το ίδιο το μοντέλο της Netflix δεν φαίνεται να είναι προσαρμοσμένο σε localized κατάσταση. Το ότι δεν παρέχει σειρές και ταινίες λόγω geoblocking είναι ένα πράγμα, αλλά όπως κινείται η Netflix μάλλον φαίνεται ότι στοχεύουν σε μια παγκόσμια stream υπηρεσία. 

Το αν το καταφέρουν βέβαια είναι άλλο ζήτημα, αλλά δέστε τι είχε γίνει στην αρχή και με την Αμαζόνα και πόσο όλοι αμφιβάλλαμε ότι θα μπορούσε να σπάσει τα εθνικά συστήματα διανομών και συμφωνιών. Και τελικά το κατάφερε και με το παραπάνω με όσα θετικά αλλά και αρνητικότατα είχε ως συνέπειες

----------


## sakels

αυτο το site αναφερει αναλυτικα τι προστιθεται σε καθε χωρα.


http://unogs.com/countrydetail/

ακομα και στην ελλαδα υπαρχουν προσθηκες στο διαστημα 10 ημερων που λειτουργει η υπηρεσια. νομιζω καπως ετσι ξεκινησε σε ολες τις χωρες και σταδιακα προχωρησε. ας περιμενουμε λιγακι.

----------


## yiapap

> αυτο το site αναφερει αναλυτικα τι προστιθεται σε καθε χωρα.
> 
> 
> http://unogs.com/countrydetail/
> 
> ακομα και στην ελλαδα υπαρχουν προσθηκες στο διαστημα 10 ημερων που λειτουργει η υπηρεσια. νομιζω καπως ετσι ξεκινησε σε ολες τις χωρες και σταδιακα προχωρησε. ας περιμενουμε λιγακι.


Αυτή λοιπόν η πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι μέρος του interface στην ενότητα What's New ή κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## zianna

> Αυτή λοιπόν η πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι μέρος του interface στην ενότητα What's New ή κάτι τέτοιο;


Θα μπορούσε αλλά επειδή επηρεάζει τις ενοικιάσεις/πωλήσεις άλλων, δεν το έχουν συμπεριλάβει.
Παρόμοιο συμβαίνει και με τα expiring soon, παλιά ήταν διαθέσιμο, αλλά επειδή λάμβαναν πλήθος διαμαρτυριών το κόψαν. Μόνο τα expire soon που έχεις στη λίστα σου, όταν την έχεις manual, μπορείς να δεις πια.

Παρόλ'αυτά, μια φορά τον μήνα το netflix με email ειδοποιεί sites και blogs για τα coming soon/expiring, αφήνοντας σε αυτά το ελεύθερο να δημοσιεύσουν το περιεχόμενο, όπως κάνει το παραπάνω site.

----------


## yiapap

> Θα μπορούσε αλλά επειδή επηρεάζει τις ενοικιάσεις/πωλήσεις άλλων, δεν το έχουν συμπεριλάβει.


Eννοείς ότι π.χ. επηρρεάζει τις πωλήσεις DVD των ταινιών αυτών; Και; Όταν βγαίνουν στο Netflix δεν επηρρεάζονται οι πωλήσεις; Η διαφορά είναι στη μια εβδομάδα;

----------


## PopManiac

> Αυτή λοιπόν η πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι μέρος του interface στην ενότητα What's New ή κάτι τέτοιο;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω...

Εννοείς να υπάρχει κατηγορία New Releases που υπάρχει (τουλάχιστον στο interface Samsung SmartTV);

Ή εννοείς να σου λέει η Netflix τι δίνει νέο σε κάθε χώρα; Αυτό ίσως να είναι λίγο θεματάκι με όλα τα geoblocking και να κατηγορηθεί ότι ενθαρρύνει το vpn / smartdns αν και καλά σου λέει εσένα στην Ελλάδα τι βγάζει στις ΗΠΑ... Λέω γω τώρα

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω...
> 
> Εννοείς να υπάρχει κατηγορία New Releases που υπάρχει (τουλάχιστον στο interface Samsung SmartTV);
> 
> Ή εννοείς να σου λέει η Netflix τι δίνει νέο σε κάθε χώρα; Αυτό ίσως να είναι λίγο θεματάκι με όλα τα geoblocking και να κατηγορηθεί ότι ενθαρρύνει το vpn / smartdns αν και καλά σου λέει εσένα στην Ελλάδα τι βγάζει στις ΗΠΑ... Λέω γω τώρα


Να δείχνει στην Ελλάδα τι θα βγάλει στην Ελλάδα εννοώ. Να το ξαναδώ μην είναι πουθενά θαμμένο στην εφαρμογή.

----------


## zianna

> Eννοείς ότι π.χ. επηρρεάζει τις πωλήσεις DVD των ταινιών αυτών; Και; Όταν βγαίνουν στο Netflix δεν επηρρεάζονται οι πωλήσεις; Η διαφορά είναι στη μια εβδομάδα;


Στον μήνα βγαίνει η λίστα νομίζω.
Και όταν βγουν στο netflix δεν το διαλαλούν όλη την ώρα, πρέπει να ψάχνεις να βρεις το νέο περιεχόμενο.
Ακόμη και το ίδιο το netflix νοικιάζει/πουλά dvds, γύρω στα 5-6 εκατομμύρια ενεργούς πελάτες έχει αυτήν τη στιγμή στις ΗΠΑ. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές το έχουν ψάξει, δεν είναι χθεσινό το netflix στις ΗΠΑ όπως στην Ελλάδα και έχουν χασούρα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν καταλαβαίνω...
> 
> Εννοείς να υπάρχει κατηγορία New Releases που υπάρχει (τουλάχιστον στο interface Samsung SmartTV);
> 
> Ή εννοείς να σου λέει η Netflix τι δίνει νέο σε κάθε χώρα; Αυτό ίσως να είναι λίγο θεματάκι με όλα τα geoblocking και να κατηγορηθεί ότι ενθαρρύνει το vpn / smartdns αν και καλά σου λέει εσένα στην Ελλάδα τι βγάζει στις ΗΠΑ... Λέω γω τώρα


@pop, αν δεις τα new releases στο Βέλγιο πχ στο παραπάνω site και τα συγκρίνεις με το new releases της εφαρμογής του netflix, θα δεις ότι επιεικώς υστερεί η λίστα της εφαρμογής. Επίτηδες γίνεται. Ακόμη και για λόγους ανταγωνισμού, πχ να μην έχει εύκαιρη τη λίστα ο κάθε πελάτης να συγκρίνει με άλλους ανταγωνιστές πχ hulu. Το άμεσα διαθέσιμο δεν τους βγάζει σε καλό.

----------


## PopManiac

> @pop, αν δεις τα new releases στο Βέλγιο πχ στο παραπάνω site και τα συγκρίνεις με το new releases της εφαρμογής του netflix, θα δεις ότι επιεικώς υστερεί η λίστα της εφαρμογής. Επίτηδες γίνεται. Ακόμη και για λόγους ανταγωνισμού, πχ να μην έχει ευκαιρία τη λίστα ο κάθε πελάτης να συγκρίνει με άλλους ανταγωνιστές πχ hulu. Το άμεσα διαθέσιμο δεν τους βγάζει σε καλό.


OK, makes sense

----------


## yiapap

> OK, makes sense


Ε ναι.... Makes sense να κρύβουν ή να δυσκολευουν την πρόσβαση σε πληροφορία που θα ήταν χρήσιμη στους συνδρομητές τους.
Π.χ. να μπαίνεις στο πρόγραμμα της Nova και να βλέπεις κενά στις προβολές εχειδή έχει συνεργασία με τα Seven και θα πέσουν οι ενοικιάσεις DVD... Ή επειδή ο ΟΤΕ ΤV έχει καλύτερο/περισσότερο/διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο και δεν θέλουν να συγκριθούν.
 :Crazy:

----------


## PopManiac

> Ε ναι.... Makes sense να κρύβουν ή να δυσκολευουν την πρόσβαση σε πληροφορία που θα ήταν χρήσιμη στους συνδρομητές τους.
> Π.χ. να μπαίνεις στο πρόγραμμα της Nova και να βλέπεις κενά στις προβολές εχειδή έχει συνεργασία με τα Seven και θα πέσουν οι ενοικιάσεις DVD... Ή επειδή ο ΟΤΕ ΤV έχει καλύτερο/περισσότερο/διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο και δεν θέλουν να συγκριθούν.


Όχι, επειδή θα πάω παραδίπλα στον άλλονα τον streamer

----------


## zianna

> Ε ναι.... Makes sense να κρύβουν ή να δυσκολευουν την πρόσβαση σε πληροφορία που θα ήταν χρήσιμη στους συνδρομητές τους.
> Π.χ. να μπαίνεις στο πρόγραμμα της Nova και να βλέπεις κενά στις προβολές εχειδή έχει συνεργασία με τα Seven και θα πέσουν οι ενοικιάσεις DVD... Ή επειδή ο ΟΤΕ ΤV έχει καλύτερο/περισσότερο/διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο και δεν θέλουν να συγκριθούν.


Είπαμε, οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί και τους συμφέρει αυτός ο τρόπος.
Πχ, ακόμη ένας λόγος, σε αναγκάζουν εμμέσως να κάνεις follow/like στα social media στο προφίλ της εταιρίας

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14422

----------


## yiapap

Για όλους λοιπόν τους πολλούς λόγους θεωρώ το interface τους ελλειπές. Οι λογοι είναι δικοί τους, όχι δικοί μου. Εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής μιας συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας και θέλω αυτή η υπηρεσία να προσφέρει αυτά που επιθυμώ μέσα από την ίδια την εφαρμογή/λειτουργικότητα της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας. Όχι να χρησιμοποιώ άλλη υπηρεσία (ενοικίαση προβολής) ούτε να μπαίνω στο Facebook ή σε οποιοδήποτε site για να δω τις κυκλοφορίες και μετά να ψάχνω στην αναζήτηση για να δω τι νεότερο υπάρχει.
Δεν το προσφέρει= Έλλειψη εξ ορισμού.

----------


## sakels

Μα έχει επιλογή resently added

----------


## yiapap

> Μα έχει επιλογή resently added


Είπα θα το ξαναδώ μπας και μιλάμε τζάμπα  :Razz:

----------


## Burning Skies

> Nαι αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι πραγματικά θέλει να σφίξει τα πράγματα. Απλά να δείξει ότι δεν αδιαφορεί - και καλά - για τα VPN και συνεπώς δεν προσφέρει έδαφος σε rights owners να την κατηγορήσουν ότι ενθαρρύνει ή διευκολύνει την καταστρατήγηση του geoblocking.


Συμφωνω και εγω, δεν νομιζω οτι την συμφερει να το κανει. Στην τελικη ευτυχισμενη ειναι αν εχει φουλ πελατεια ΚΑΙ απο την καθε Ελλαδα αν αυτη βολευεται με VPN και δεν απαιτει ισαξιες υπηρεσιες. Αρκετα πιο φτηνα της βγαινει.  :Razz:

----------


## minas

> Guardian - Doubts cast on Netflix plan to stop use of VPNs to get around regional blocking


Πολύ πυκνό και καλογραμμένο το άρθρο του guardian, προτρέπω όποιον δεν το έχει διαβάσει να το κάνει, αφού καλύπτει όλη τη συζήτηση που έχουμε κάνει εδώ.
Αντί τα τεχνικά του θέματος (που είναι σχετικά απλά και καλύπτονται σε 3 προτάσεις), θα παραθέσω το προφανές σε όσους δεν αρμέγουν χρυσές αγελάδες (δήλωση από Αυστραλιανή προστασία καταναλωτή):



> Rather than putting barriers up, it’s time to recognise internet is global. Regional copyright deals are as outdated as videocassettes. Ultimately, Australians should be able to pay for international services directly rather than be locked into sub-standard local versions.

----------


## Tiven

Παλιές ταινίες όπως το Taxi Driver γιατί τις άφησαν την πρώτη μέρα ξερω γω και έφυγε την επόμενη; Υπάρχει λόγος να παίζεις με τα δικαιώματα προβολών σε ΤΟΣΟ παλιό περιεχόμενο;

----------


## yiapap

> Μα έχει επιλογή resently added


Το ξαναείδα. Στην εφαρμογή Windows 10 δεν βρήκα "recently added". Εκτός αν επειδή είμαι νέος συνδρομητής δεν έχει νόημα και δε μου τα εμφανίζει.

----------


## xhaos

Ερώτηση προς του παλαιούς της υπηρεσίας.

πόσο συχνά βλέπετε νέο υλικό στο netflix; κάθε βδομάδα, μήνα, χρόνο, random;
στην Αμερική από οτι βλέπω, είναι πρακτικά daily αν και έχει εισόδους και εξόδους από τη λίστα.

Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ τη σχετικά περιορισμένη συλλογή αυτή τη στιγμή αν ήξερα οτι σε μια εβδομάδα ή ένα μήνα θα αλλάζει. Αλλα αν είναι να παραμένει τόσο περιορισμένη μεσοπρόθεσμα, είναι λίγο σοβαρό bummer έως deal breaker.

----------


## zianna

> Ερώτηση προς του παλαιούς της υπηρεσίας.
> 
> πόσο συχνά βλέπετε νέο υλικό στο netflix; κάθε βδομάδα, μήνα, χρόνο, random;
> στην Αμερική από οτι βλέπω, είναι πρακτικά daily αν και έχει εισόδους και εξόδους από τη λίστα.
> 
> Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ τη σχετικά περιορισμένη συλλογή αυτή τη στιγμή αν ήξερα οτι σε μια εβδομάδα ή ένα μήνα θα αλλάζει. Αλλα αν είναι να παραμένει τόσο περιορισμένη μεσοπρόθεσμα, είναι λίγο σοβαρό bummer έως deal breaker.


Συνέχεια προσθαφαιρούν.
Το θέμα είναι τι προσθαφαιρούν, το επίπεδο δηλαδή, αν σε ενδιαφέρει ή όχι το περιεχόμενο (πχ κάποιος να τρελαίνεται για ταινίες '40-'50)

----------


## tzelen

Αφαιρούν υλικό; Interesting...Με ποιά κριτίρια;  :Thinking:

----------


## anderm

> Αφαιρούν υλικό; Interesting...Με ποιά κριτίρια;


Τα δικαιώματα είναι ορισμένου χρόνου, και αυτό φυσικά ισχύει και στις συνδρομητικές πλατφόρμες. Τύπου μπορείς να μεταδώσεις το τάδε πρόγραμμα όσες φορές θέλεις μέσα σε αυτό το margin.

----------


## yiapap

> Τα δικαιώματα είναι ορισμένου χρόνου, και αυτό φυσικά ισχύει και στις συνδρομητικές πλατφόρμες. Τύπου μπορείς να μεταδώσεις το τάδε πρόγραμμα όσες φορές θέλεις μέσα σε αυτό το margin.


Αυτό ισχύει και για τις σειρές; Και πως; Δηλαδή π.χ. εγώ τώρα βλέπω το Brooklyn 99. Μπορεί αύριο το Netflix να το αφαιρέσει και να με αφήσει στη μέση της θέασης;  :Crazy:

----------


## anderm

Ναι, όλο το περιεχόμενο ισχύει για συγκεκριμένη χρονική διάρκεια (φυσικά ανάλογα με το σύμβαση που έχουν συνάψει). Τις πιο δημοφιλείς σειρές/ταινίες τις κρατάνε/ανανεώνουν - τουλάχιστον στο εξωτερικό όπως το Inception, Shutter Island κλπ. Στο netflix του UK πχ έχει συνεχώς top gear, 24, house ή Αγγλικές σειρές του BBC.

----------


## zianna

> Αυτό ισχύει και για τις σειρές; Και πως; Δηλαδή π.χ. εγώ τώρα βλέπω το Brooklyn 99. Μπορεί αύριο το Netflix να το αφαιρέσει και να με αφήσει στη μέση της θέασης;


Όταν το έχεις στην my list (σε manual mode, το αλλάζεις στις ρυθμίσεις) σε προειδοποιεί, κάποιο κόκκινο σήμα δεν θυμάμαι τώρα, μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω αργότερα για λεπτομέρειες, αλλιώς google search για απάντηση.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Αυτό ισχύει και για τις σειρές; Και πως; Δηλαδή π.χ. εγώ τώρα βλέπω το Brooklyn 99. Μπορεί αύριο το Netflix να το αφαιρέσει και να με αφήσει στη μέση της θέασης;


Αυτα ειναι...  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> Αυτό ισχύει και για τις σειρές; Και πως; Δηλαδή π.χ. εγώ τώρα βλέπω το Brooklyn 99. Μπορεί αύριο το Netflix να το αφαιρέσει και να με αφήσει στη μέση της θέασης;


Ναι, μου έχει τύχει με το married... with children.

----------


## mindtrapper

Αυτό με τα VPN κτλ αν ήθελαν δεν μπορούσαν να το τελειώσουν πανεύκολα με ένα κουτάκι κατά την εγγραφή που θα ζητούσε χώρα; Και μετά απ όπου και να είναι η ΙΡ που μπαίνεις να βλέπεις περιεχόμενο της χώρας που δήλωσες. Ή να βλέπεις περιεχόμενο της χώρας έκδοσης της πιστωτικής σου ή που είναι δηλωμένη στο Paypal. Πανεύκολο θα ήταν. Και πολύ κακό γι αυτούς.  :Smile: 

Κόβει και το Stargate SG1, και έλεγα να κάνω έναν μαραθώνιο...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## zianna

> Αυτό με τα VPN κτλ αν ήθελαν δεν μπορούσαν να το τελειώσουν πανεύκολα με ένα κουτάκι κατά την εγγραφή που θα ζητούσε χώρα; Και μετά απ όπου και να είναι η ΙΡ που μπαίνεις να βλέπεις περιεχόμενο της χώρας που δήλωσες. Ή να βλέπεις περιεχόμενο της χώρας έκδοσης της πιστωτικής σου ή που είναι δηλωμένη στο Paypal. Πανεύκολο θα ήταν. Και πολύ κακό γι αυτούς. 
> 
> Κόβει και το Stargate SG1, και έλεγα να κάνω έναν μαραθώνιο...


Θα είχαν πρόβλημα με όσους ταξιδεύουν σε ξένες χώρες. Κάτι που το διαφημίζουν ως συν.

Αν ήθελαν υπάρχουν τρόποι αν όχι να εξαλειφθεί, να μειωθεί σημαντικά. Θα χάσουν έσοδα όμως και το ξέρουν. Γι'αυτό, πιστεύω, άνοιξαν την αγορά σε 190 χώρες, γιατί τους έχουν πρήξει τα στούντιο κτλ, ελπίζοντας ότι μπλοκάροντας παρόχους vpn δεν θα χάσουν πελατεία.

Αλλά από την άλλη πελατεία δεν θέλουν να χάσουν και όσοι πουλούν vpn. Οπότε και να μπλοκάρουν, λύσεις πάλι θα βρεθούν, πιστεύω.

----------


## PopManiac

> Αυτό ισχύει και για τις σειρές; Και πως; Δηλαδή π.χ. εγώ τώρα βλέπω το Brooklyn 99. Μπορεί αύριο το Netflix να το αφαιρέσει και να με αφήσει στη μέση της θέασης;


Θεωρητικά ναι, αλλά βλέπω εμπειρικά ότι έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με BBC σειρές και μη αμερικανιές. Στις ταινίες επίσης συμβαίνει αυτό.

Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.

Μεταξύ Amazon Prime και Netflix (και δουλειάς εννοείται  :Razz: ) ειλικρινά πλέον δεν προλαβαίνω και πραγματικά μαμησιάτικα πλερώνω αλλά τελικά θα κόψω κόστος €10 τον μήνα περίπου καίγοντας το cable TV.

Δεν το έβλεπα ποτέ σχεδόν παρεκτός από F1 και κανένα πανευρωπαϊκό / παγκόσμιο αλλά υπάρχουν τρόποι και 1000 φορές καλύτερο το VOD.

Βέβαια, σε άλλο πλαίσιο συζήτησης, δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αν εξαλειφθεί εντελώς το cable / συνδρομητικό τηλεοπτικό θα είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.

Είναι τεράστιο το στοίχημα αλλά αν - μεγάλο αν - επικρατήσουν οι streamers τότε πάρα πολλά θα αλλάξουν και ίσως όχι απαραίτητα για το καλύτερο για τον καταναλωτή...

----------


## mindtrapper

> Θα είχαν πρόβλημα με όσους ταξιδεύουν σε ξένες χώρες. Κάτι που το διαφημίζουν ως συν.
> 
> Αν ήθελαν υπάρχουν τρόποι αν όχι να εξαλειφθεί, να μειωθεί σημαντικά. Θα χάσουν έσοδα όμως και το ξέρουν. Γι'αυτό, πιστεύω, άνοιξαν την αγορά σε 190 χώρες, γιατί τους έχουν πρήξει τα στούντιο κτλ, ελπίζοντας ότι μπλοκάροντας παρόχους vpn δεν θα χάσουν πελατεία.
> 
> Αλλά από την άλλη πελατεία δεν θέλουν να χάσουν και όσοι πουλούν vpn. Οπότε και να μπλοκάρουν, λύσεις πάλι θα βρεθούν, πιστεύω.


Γιατί να είχαν πρόβλημα; Αν κλείδωναν με χώρα πιστωτικής ας πούμε δεν θα χρειαζόταν να έχουν καν geoblock. Είσαι Αμερικάνος, πληρώνεις με αμερικάνικη πιστωτική, πας διακοπές Μεξικό ή Καναδά; Αμερικάνικο Netflix στην TV ή το laptop. Είσαι Έλληνας και πας Αμερική; Ελληνικό Netflix στην TV.

Δεν μας συμφέρει με τίποτα, απλά λέω ότι θα ήταν εύκολο τεχνικά να γίνει. Τι να το κάνεις το VPN όταν η ΙΡ βγαίνει από το παιχνίδι τελείως;

----------


## zianna

> Θεωρητικά ναι, αλλά βλέπω εμπειρικά ότι έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με BBC σειρές και μη αμερικανιές. Στις ταινίες επίσης συμβαίνει αυτό.
> 
> Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.
> 
> Μεταξύ Amazon Prime και Netflix (και δουλειάς εννοείται ) ειλικρινά πλέον δεν προλαβαίνω και πραγματικά μαμησιάτικα πλερώνω* αλλά τελικά θα κόψω κόστος €10 τον μήνα περίπου καίγοντας το cable TV.*
> 
> Δεν το έβλεπα ποτέ σχεδόν παρεκτός από F1 και κανένα πανευρωπαϊκό / παγκόσμιο αλλά υπάρχουν τρόποι και 1000 φορές καλύτερο το VOD.
> 
> Βέβαια, σε άλλο πλαίσιο συζήτησης, δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αν εξαλειφθεί εντελώς το cable / συνδρομητικό τηλεοπτικό θα είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.
> ...


Τι σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις;
Γιατί κι εγώ το ψιλοσκέφτομαι, είμαι στα 39 τον μήνα με scarlet αλλά για να κοπεί το δεκάρι και να έχω μόνο ίντερνετ είτε θα πέσει αρκετά η ταχύτητα (ιδίως το up) είτε θα έχει όριο στα 100-150 γίγα, που και στις δυο περιπτώσεις δεν ξέρω τι επίπτωση θα έχει στο streaming..

- - - Updated - - -




> Γιατί να είχαν πρόβλημα; Αν κλείδωναν με χώρα πιστωτικής ας πούμε δεν θα χρειαζόταν να έχουν καν geoblock. Είσαι Αμερικάνος, πληρώνεις με αμερικάνικη πιστωτική, πας διακοπές Μεξικό ή Καναδά; Αμερικάνικο Netflix στην TV ή το laptop. Είσαι Έλληνας και πας Αμερική; Ελληνικό Netflix στην TV.
> 
> Δεν μας συμφέρει με τίποτα, απλά λέω ότι θα ήταν εύκολο τεχνικά να γίνει. Τι να το κάνεις το VPN όταν η ΙΡ βγαίνει από το παιχνίδι τελείως;


Γιατί ο αμερικάνος που θα έρθει Ελλάδα δεν μπορεί να βλέπει πχ house of cards στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιώντας το netflix. Τα δικαιώματα προβολής της σειράς στην Ελλάδα τα έχει αγοράσει το OTE TV.

Το πιο πάνω ισχύει σε όλες τις σειρές και ταινίες, το netflix μπορεί να προσφέρει στον πελάτη του τις σειρές και ταινίες που έχει αγοράσει δικαίωμα προβολής στην χώρα που βρίσκεται ο πελάτης του.

- - - Updated - - -




> Θεωρητικά ναι, αλλά βλέπω εμπειρικά ότι έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με BBC σειρές και μη αμερικανιές. Στις ταινίες επίσης συμβαίνει αυτό.
> 
> Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.


Και σε σειρές ισχύει και σε ταινίες αμερικάνικες. Θυμάμαι πχ πριν 2-3 χρόνια που είχαν κόψει την Buffy, την επανέφεραν ξανά αργότερα.

----------


## cca

Άρχισαν τα όργανα: Netflix is blocking Australian users who access US content

----------


## PopManiac

> Άρχισαν τα όργανα: Netflix is blocking Australian users who access US content


Aν γουγλίσεις θα βρεις τουλάχιστον άλλες 2 τέτοιες ειδήσεις το τελευταίο 12μηνο.

Επαναλαμβάνω, μου έτυχε και εμένα 2 φορές: την πρώτη η πρόσβαση "αποκαταστάθηκε" εντός λεπτών, τη δεύτερη πήρε κάμποσο παραπάνω αλλά είχε πρόβλημα η Smart DNS που μου παρείχε την υπηρεσία.

Ας περιμένουμε λίγο να δούμε - και εμπειρικά εννοείται - κατά πόσο αυτή η φορά θα είναι διαφορετική.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις;
> Γιατί κι εγώ το ψιλοσκέφτομαι, είμαι στα 39 τον μήνα με scarlet αλλά για να κοπεί το δεκάρι και να έχω μόνο ίντερνετ είτε θα πέσει αρκετά η ταχύτητα (ιδίως το up) είτε θα έχει όριο στα 100-150 γίγα, που και στις δυο περιπτώσεις δεν ξέρω τι επίπτωση θα έχει στο streaming..


Δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω πάροχο - Proximus και μόνο έχοντας περάσει τα μύρια όσα με εναλλακτικούς (ψάξε εδώ μέσα και θα βρεις στα βάθη των ετών ιστορίες για αγρίους). Απλά σκέφτομαι να αφαιρέσω την τηλεόραση και να μείνω μόνο με double play

----------


## hoannis

Αν ενεργοποιήσω συνδρομή θα μπορώ να βλέπω από διαφορετικές adsl γραμμές ή με κλειδώνει με κάποιο τρόπο?
1. Αν έχω την Basic θα μπορώ να βλέπω σε δύο διαφορετικά σπίτια , π.χ. στην κύρια κατοικία και όταν πάω στο χωριό να βλέπω και εκεί?
2. Αν έχω σύνδεση Standard ή Premium θα μπορούν να βλέπουν ταυτόχρονα σε περισσότερες από μία συνδέσεις? π.χ. μία σπίτι , μία μαγαζί (με Standard) ή και σε περισσότερους χώρους με Premium?

----------


## zianna

> Αν ενεργοποιήσω συνδρομή θα μπορώ να βλέπω από διαφορετικές adsl γραμμές ή με κλειδώνει με κάποιο τρόπο?


Μπορείς.



> 1. Αν έχω την Basic θα μπορώ να βλέπω σε δύο διαφορετικά σπίτια , π.χ. στην κύρια κατοικία και όταν πάω στο χωριό να βλέπω και εκεί?


Ναι αλλά εννοείται όχι ταυτόχρονα. Θα κλείσεις το ένα για ν'ανοίξει το επόμενο.




> 2. Αν έχω σύνδεση Standard ή Premium θα μπορούν να βλέπουν ταυτόχρονα σε περισσότερες από μία συνδέσεις? π.χ. μία σπίτι , μία μαγαζί (με Standard) ή και σε περισσότερους χώρους με Premium?


Ταυτόχρονα και με standard και με premium.

----------


## PopManiac

Ένα ωραίο αρθράκι από την Guardian weekend που δείχνει την πρόκληση του Netflix (και λοιπών streamers) για τα παραδοσιακά κανάλια, τα ρίσκα που παίρνουν οι streamers αλλά και μια καλή εξήγηση νομίζω γιατί δεν έχουμε τόσο μεγάλη πληροφόρηση για το τι έρχεται, τι φεύγει, πόσοι το βλέπουν κλπ...

Netflix and thrill: TV industry braced for rollercoaster ride

----------


## tzelen

> Ένα ωραίο αρθράκι από την Guardian weekend που δείχνει την πρόκληση του Netflix (και λοιπών streamers) για τα παραδοσιακά κανάλια, τα ρίσκα που παίρνουν οι streamers αλλά και μια καλή εξήγηση νομίζω γιατί δεν έχουμε τόσο μεγάλη πληροφόρηση για το τι έρχεται, τι φεύγει, πόσοι το βλέπουν κλπ...
> 
> Netflix and thrill: TV industry braced for rollercoaster ride


Δώσε πόνο λέμε  :ROFL: 




> “They don’t have to be profitable,” sighs one senior executive at a major cable network. “They’re in that glorious stage where you spend $5bn on content and you don’t have to care what your profits are. I’ve fantasised about having a job like that my whole career.”

----------


## yiapap

Πόσοι το βλέπουν το είδα το σχόλιο. Τι έρχεται, τι φεύγει δεν είδα κάπου. Το άρθρο δε λέει κάτι εκτός του ότι το Netflix και οι αντίστοιχες άλλες υπηρεσίες  μπορούν να λειτουργούν χωρίς κερδος όσο η αξία της μετοχής τους αυξάνει. Ε, χαίρω πολυ, τουλάχιστον αυτοί παράγουν και μια υπηρεσία  :Razz:

----------


## sakels

εχει διαφορα παντως η αγορα αμερικης και με τον υπολοιπο κοσμο και πως γινονται οι συμφωνιες.

θελω να πω οτι εφοσον δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνιστικη υπηρεσια πχ στην ελλαδα γιατι να μην παρει περιεχομενο απο τα υπολειπα καναλια cbs Κλπ...

παραδειγμα ειναι το ελληνικο foχ sports που δειχνει και αγωνες του nbc η cbs καθως δεν ανταγωνιζονται στην εδω αγορα και εκαναν μεταξυ τους συμφωνια

παντως και με βαση το παραπανω αρθρο η πολυ μεγαλη επεκταση εχει να κανει και σαν ενα πειραμα να δουν που τραβαει και τι περιεχομενο. δλδ αν στην ελλαδα εχει ζητηση μια σειρα αλλου δυκτιου γιατι να μην δωσει λεφτα να την παρει παρολο που στην αμερικη ενδεχομενως να την  δειχνει το hulu και παει λεγοντας...

εχουμε να δουμε πολλες εξελλιξεις νομιζω

----------


## Tiven

> εχει διαφορα παντως η αγορα αμερικης και με τον υπολοιπο κοσμο και πως γινονται οι συμφωνιες.
> 
> θελω να πω οτι εφοσον δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνιστικη υπηρεσια πχ στην ελλαδα γιατι να μην παρει περιεχομενο απο τα υπολειπα καναλια cbs Κλπ...
> 
> παραδειγμα ειναι το ελληνικο foχ sports που δειχνει και αγωνες του nbc η cbs καθως δεν ανταγωνιζονται στην εδω αγορα και εκαναν μεταξυ τους συμφωνια
> 
> παντως και με βαση το παραπανω αρθρο η πολυ μεγαλη επεκταση εχει να κανει και σαν ενα πειραμα να δουν που τραβαει και τι περιεχομενο. δλδ αν στην ελλαδα εχει ζητηση μια σειρα αλλου δυκτιου γιατι να μην δωσει λεφτα να την παρει παρολο που στην αμερικη ενδεχομενως να την  δειχνει το hulu και παει λεγοντας...
> 
> εχουμε να δουμε πολλες εξελλιξεις νομιζω


Χεστήκανε αν έχει ζήτηση ή όχι. Εδώ και χρόνια το μοντέλο στα πάντα είναι πως ξέρουν ήδη τι θα αρέσει στον κόσμο ή τι θα κάνουν τον κόσμο να γουστάρει. Όταν λέμε κόσμο προφανώς μιλάμε για πλειονότητα.

----------


## sakels

παντως κατι σειρες και ταινες που εχει βαλει τωρα τελευταια μπαινουν ταυτοχρονα σε ολες της χωρες... αρα καοως ετσι θα θελουν να προσωρησει

----------


## djanton

Καλησπερα κ απο μενα,μιλωντας πριν λιγο με το help center της Netflix κ ρωτωντας τους για ελληνικους υποτιτλους μου απαντησαν πως θα γινει βαση ζητησης...αρα...???καλοι κ οι αγγλικοι...!!!
"We don't have Greek subtitles now, since the global launch was global English (that way we could give all the new countries the same content). We are 100% dedicated to catering the experience in each country depending on the demand, so I will definitely forward a request for Greek subtitles on for you  :Smile: "

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Καλησπερα κ απο μενα,μιλωντας πριν λιγο με το help center της Netflix κ ρωτωντας τους για ελληνικους υποτιτλους μου απαντησαν πως θα γινει βαση ζητησης...αρα...???καλοι κ οι αγγλικοι...!!!
> "We don't have Greek subtitles now, since the global launch was global English (that way we could give all the new countries the same content). We are 100% dedicated to catering the experience in each country depending on the demand, so I will definitely forward a request for Greek subtitles on for you "


Τώρα ναι, τώρα συμφωνώ με το support της netflix. Τώρα βγάζει νόημα.
120+ χώρες πρόσθεσαν μαζί με εμάς. Αν σε κάθε μια υποσχόντουσαν απλά υπότιτλους, δεν θα έβγαζε νόημα. Based on demand όμως, βγάζει. Που σημαίνει, υπότιτλοι γιοκ  :Very Happy:

----------


## chrismasgr

Εάν δεν υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι πως θα υπάρχει ζήτηση;

----------


## xmperop1

> Εάν δεν υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι πως θα υπάρχει ζήτηση;


Αφού σχεδόν όλοι στην χώρα έχουν πάρει τουλάχιστον το lower. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## anonymos1982

> Εάν δεν υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι πως θα υπάρχει ζήτηση;


Μια μικρή αγορά όπως η Ελλάδα φαντάζομαι δεν είναι η προτεραιότητα τους, οπότε δεν τους πολυαπασχολεί το γεγονός.

----------


## Catchphrase

Χθες τελείωσε η Free περίοδος. Καλή υπηρεσία, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά που ζητάει. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.

----------


## SynergyGuru

είναι μία πολύ καλή υπηρεσία σε άλλες χώρες.
Για την Ελλάδα αν δεν βάλει υπότιτλους και ισως και ελληνικό περιεχόμενο (σειρές/ταινίες) δεν νομίζω να αποκτήσει ιδιαίτερο μερίδιο αγοράς.
Παρόλα αυτά ακόμη και ως έχει βρίσκει μια niche αγορα (ξένοι που ζουν στην ελλάδα ή γενικότερα άνθρωποι που δεν τους πειράζει η έλλειψη ελληνικής γλώσσας).

αναμένω να δω πως θα εξελιχθεί.

----------


## tsigarid

Να στείλουν όλοι mail για Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, να δεις για πότε αυξάνεται η ζήτηση  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Χθες τελείωσε η Free περίοδος. Καλή υπηρεσία, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά που ζητάει. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.


ναι και σε εμενα = πατησα και ακυρωση μην χρεωσει την πιστωτικη καρτα

μολις εχω διαθεσιμα χρηματα πιθανων να την ξανα ενεργοποιησω (2ο πακετο)

----------


## johnny_s23b

δηλαδή πρέπει να ζητήσουμε υπότιτλους και όχι απλά να περιμένουμε ή να ανανεώσουμε?

----------


## blade_

δεν υπαρχει τροπος για χειροκινητη εισαγωγη υποτιτλων?η να παιχτει με εξωτερικο player?

----------


## tsigarid

> δεν υπαρχει τροπος για χειροκινητη εισαγωγη υποτιτλων?η να παιχτει με εξωτερικο player?


όχι...

----------


## johnny_s23b

στο chrome υπάρχουν επεκτάσεις για υπότιτλους  netflχ,αλλά δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα πως λειτουργούν.

----------


## djanton

μια χαρά λειτουργούν οι επεκτάσεις σε pc,στην tv με chromecast όμως δεν παίζουν.

----------


## konig

προφανως περιμενουν την αποφαση της ε.ε για το geoblocking που θα ειναι θετικη κατα 90% οποτε λογικα θα εχουμε ολοι το ιδιο content με βρετανια φανταζομαι

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως τους εδωσα ακομα μια ευκαιρια και ανανεωσα την συνδρομη μου για ενα μηνα ακομα (οσο εχω χρηματα στην καρτα) θα τους βαζω 9.99 ευρω καθε μηνα.

----------


## blade_

για οσο δεν εχει υποτιτλους για μενα δεν.οταν βαλει το καλοσκεφτομαι

----------


## blade_

Κάτι ακούστηκε σήμερα για υπότιτλους μέσω Twitter απ τη Netflixgr

----------


## kavadias

http://rise.gr/whats-rising-today/el...-einai-i-arxi/

better call saul s02e01 η αρχή για να μάστε πιο συγκεκριμένοι.

----------


## nikosmelt

Πολύ καλά νέα. Εγώ κράτησα τη συνδρομή μου, θα την κρατήσω μερικούς μήνες ακόμη περιμένοντας εμπλουτισμό του περιεχομένου και περισσότερους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

Είναι μια ευχάριστη αρχή!

----------


## lak100

εγω αγπρασα συνδρομη στην υπηρεσια vpn getflix με 70 δολλαρια πηρα lifetime συνδρομη και ετσι μπορω να βλεπω το αμερικανιο netflix στο ps4/xbox

----------


## nnn

Μόλις τσεκαρα, η 2η σαιζόν επ 1 του BCS έχει και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

Επιπλέον ανέβηκε και η 1η σαιζόν του orange is the new black.

----------


## sdikr

> εγω αγπρασα συνδρομη στην υπηρεσια vpn getflix με 70 δολλαρια πηρα lifetime συνδρομη και ετσι μπορω να βλεπω το αμερικανιο netflix στο ps4/xbox


Ναι αλλά αμα σου το κόψουνε να σε δω τι θα λές μετά, γιατί εκεί το πάει το netflix, αν το έκανες μέσω paypal έχεις 180 μέρες εγγύηση μετά....

----------


## PopManiac

Πάντως έτσι my 20c και εμπειρία ως προς το εξής:

Ναι, η Netflix ξεκίνησε πιο ενεργά να "κυνηγά" accounts που φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιούν VPN / SmartDNS για να παρακάμπτουν geoblocking. Ναι, παρατήρησα ότι πλέον 1 στις 3 φορές θα με πετάξει έξω το Netflix USA και με περίεργο τρόπο που σημαίνει ότι έχουν αρχίσει να ψάχνουν για τα καλά ΙΡ leaks. Π.χ. τώρα μπαίνω κανονικά στο Netflix USΑ, βλέπω διαθέσιμες σειρές και ταινίες, επιλέγω και τότε βγαίνει το μήνυμα πως το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο Βέλγιο, κοινώς "μπαγάσα σε πιάσαμε".

Αλλάζω US region στο SmartDNS όμως (π.χ. από Central πάω East) και όλα καλά. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως μολονότι θα το περίμενα από την πρώτη φορά, ήμουν πλέον στην 8η και παραπάνω και ουδέποτε έλαβα το email που θα ανέμενα λογικά ως next step, δλδ "παραβιάζεις τα TOS". Ευμενής αμέλεια ή κοινώς στραβά μάτια; Απλά διαδικαστικό και θα προκύψει; 

Δεν ξέρω!

Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι πως αποφάσισα από περιέργεια και μετά από 1+ χρόνο να επιστρέψω στο Βέλγιο και παρατήρησα τα εξής:

Οι διαθέσιμες ταινίες σε ποιότητα / release year (πρόσφατες) / ποσότητα έχουν 4πλασιαστεί. Μάλιστα πλέον, έχω πολύ καλύτερες και περισσότερες ταινίες από ότι στο USA μάλλον επειδή είτε στις ΗΠΑ υπάρχουν πολλοί ανταγωνιστές στη διαχείριση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων (πιθανότατο) ή / και η Netflix έχει κάνει ντηλ στο Βέλγιο με cable providers (Proximus) και έτσι έχει καλύτερο περιεχόμενο σε ταινίες.

Το ίδιο για τις σειρές  :Wink: 

Το μόνο που λείπει και το βρίσκω εξόχως περίεργο: Δεν έχει σε όλες τις σειρές / ταινίες αγγλικούς υπότιτλους που δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί, ίσως επειδή και οι υπότιτλοι υπόκεινται σε συμφωνίες (παλαβό αλλά στον κόσμο των αδηφάγων εταιρειών "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων" διόλου απίθανο).

Όπως είπα, my 20c αλλά προς το παρόν για προφανείς λόγους που ΔΕΝ έχουν να κάνουν ούτε κατ'ελάχιστον με "διώξεις" το γυρίζω στο ΒελγοNetflix  :Wink:

----------


## lak100

> Ναι αλλά αμα σου το κόψουνε να σε δω τι θα λές μετά, γιατί εκεί το πάει το netflix, αν το έκανες μέσω paypal έχεις 180 μέρες εγγύηση μετά....


 και να το κοψουν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το vpn για αλλες χρησεις

----------


## NiKapa

Παιδιά εσείς που το έχετε ,Ρώσικους υπότιτλους έχει ?

----------


## xhaos

> .....
> Το μόνο που λείπει και το βρίσκω εξόχως περίεργο: Δεν έχει σε όλες τις σειρές / ταινίες αγγλικούς υπότιτλους που δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί, ίσως επειδή και οι υπότιτλοι υπόκεινται σε συμφωνίες (παλαβό αλλά στον κόσμο των αδηφάγων εταιρειών "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων" διόλου απίθανο).


Οι υπότιτλοι θεωρούνται αυτοτελές έργο με δικά του πνευματικά δικαιώματα. 

 :Facepalm:

----------


## Gordito

> Οι υπότιτλοι θεωρούνται αυτοτελές έργο με δικά του πνευματικά δικαιώματα.


Θα ήθελες να μεταφράζεις υπότιτλους και να παίζουν σε όλο τον κόσμο στο τζάμπα?

----------


## xhaos

> Θα ήθελες να μεταφράζεις υπότιτλους και να παίζουν σε όλο τον κόσμο στο τζάμπα?


υπάρχει περίπτωση να πεις ποτέ, άσε την ταινία, θα δω μόνο υπότιτλους;;;;;

----------


## aroutis

> Πάντως έτσι my 20c και εμπειρία ως προς το εξής:
> 
> Ναι, η Netflix ξεκίνησε πιο ενεργά να "κυνηγά" accounts που φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιούν VPN / SmartDNS για να παρακάμπτουν geoblocking. Ναι, παρατήρησα ότι πλέον 1 στις 3 φορές θα με πετάξει έξω το Netflix USA και με περίεργο τρόπο που σημαίνει ότι έχουν αρχίσει να ψάχνουν για τα καλά ΙΡ leaks. Π.χ. τώρα μπαίνω κανονικά στο Netflix USΑ, βλέπω διαθέσιμες σειρές και ταινίες, επιλέγω και τότε βγαίνει το μήνυμα πως το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο Βέλγιο, κοινώς "μπαγάσα σε πιάσαμε".
> 
> Αλλάζω US region στο SmartDNS όμως (π.χ. από Central πάω East) και όλα καλά. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως μολονότι θα το περίμενα από την πρώτη φορά, ήμουν πλέον στην 8η και παραπάνω και ουδέποτε έλαβα το email που θα ανέμενα λογικά ως next step, δλδ "παραβιάζεις τα TOS". Ευμενής αμέλεια ή κοινώς στραβά μάτια; Απλά διαδικαστικό και θα προκύψει; 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω!
> 
> Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι πως αποφάσισα από περιέργεια και μετά από 1+ χρόνο να επιστρέψω στο Βέλγιο και παρατήρησα τα εξής:
> ...


Μήπως απλά χρειάζεσαι κάτι καλύτερο από το smartDNS? 
Με VyrVPN client που χρησιμοποιώ για παράδειγμα δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα τόσο καιρό τώρα ούτε είχα έστω μια φορά το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Μήπως απλά χρειάζεσαι κάτι καλύτερο από το smartDNS? Με VyrVPN client που χρησιμοποιώ για παράδειγμα δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα τόσο καιρό τώρα ούτε είχα έστω μια φορά το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις.


Παρόμοια "τεχνολογία" δε χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα 2; Δλδ και στα 2 κρύβεσαι πίσω από μια ξένη ip με το vpn περνώντας (όλο :Wink:  το traffic σου από εκεί, και με το smartdns κάνοντας κάποια πατέντα για να φαίνεται η ip του smartdns.

----------


## Gordito

> υπάρχει περίπτωση να πεις ποτέ, άσε την ταινία, θα δω μόνο υπότιτλους;;;;;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις με αυτό. 

Δεν έχει παραχθει έργο με την δημιουργια των υποτιτλων? Δεν πρέπει να πληρωθεί?

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θες να πεις με αυτό.  Δεν έχει παραχθει έργο με την δημιουργια των υποτιτλων? Δεν πρέπει να πληρωθεί?


Ναι βρε έχει. Απλά το λογικό είναι το έργο αυτό να πουλιέται/έρχεται μαζί με την ταινία. Όπως γίνεται για όλες τις διαφορετικές ομάδες που δουλεύουν για τη δημιουργία μιας ταινίας.

----------


## tzelen

> υπάρχει περίπτωση να πεις ποτέ, άσε την ταινία, θα δω μόνο υπότιτλους;;;;;


Καλή ιδέα για παιχνιδι σε πάρτυ - βάζεις μόνο τους υπότιτλους και παίζεις _guess the movie_  :Laughing:

----------


## famous-walker

Ε καλά δεν είναι έται ακριβώς. Η ταινία έρχεται ως κάτι ολοκληρωμένο και δεν μπορείς να κανείς επιλογή να μην έχει φώτα, να μην έχει έναν συγκεκριμένο ηθοποιό ή να μην έχει καποιον από τους φροντιστές.

Με την ίδια λογική να ζητάμε τσαμπα την μουστάρδα. Τρώει κανείς μουστάρδα σκετη;

----------


## xhaos

> Καλή ιδέα για παιχνιδι σε πάρτυ - βάζεις μόνο τους υπότιτλους και παίζεις _guess the movie_


drinking game??? FFS!

- - - Updated - - -




> Ε καλά δεν είναι έται ακριβώς. Η ταινία έρχεται ως κάτι ολοκληρωμένο και δεν μπορείς να κανείς επιλογή να μην έχει φώτα, να μην έχει έναν συγκεκριμένο ηθοποιό ή να μην έχει καποιον από τους φροντιστές.
> 
> Με την ίδια λογική να ζητάμε τσαμπα την μουστάρδα. Τρώει κανείς μουστάρδα σκετη;


γιατί έχεις πληρώσει ποτέ σε κανένα εστιατόριο έξτρα για μουστάρδα;;

προφανώς και απαιτεί δουλειά, αλλά αποτελεί τμήμα/πρόβλημα της παραγωγής και της διανομής.

----------


## famous-walker

> γιατί έχεις πληρώσει ποτέ σε κανένα εστιατόριο έξτρα για μουστάρδα;;
> 
> προφανώς και απαιτεί δουλειά, αλλά αποτελεί τμήμα/πρόβλημα της παραγωγής και της διανομής.


Σε εστιατόριο μπορεί όχι αλλά είναι μέσα στο κόστος, ενίοτε και στο  κουβέρ που πληρώνεις κάποιες φορές. Σε μερικά εστιατόρια δεν υπάρχει καν ή επιλογή. Στο σπίτι επίσης για να την έχω την αγοράζω.

Το θέμα είναι ότι τους υπότιτλους τους δημιουργεί συνήθως ο διανομέας. Ίσως οι μόνοι υπότιτλοι με τους οποίους να έρχεται μια ταινία από τον ίδιο τον παραγωγό να είναι εκείνοι που προορίζονται για κωφάλαλους. Αυτοί δεν βρίσκω λόγο να μην είναι διαθεσιμοι σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα.

----------


## kostas_seito

Σε εμένα τελείωσε ο δωρεάν μήνας πριν από 10 ημέρες περίπου και ήμουν σκεπτικός για το αν θα συνεχίσω. Το βασικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν έχει τελικά πολύ μεγάλη ποικιλία σε ταινίες. Τελικά είπα να παραμείνω για ακόμα έναν μήνα και να αποφασίσω αργότερα. Και ευτυχώς που παρέμεινα γιατί ανακάλυψα Ιαπωνική σειρά (Good Morning Call) με την οποία κόλλησα από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο. 
Για εμένα ήταν ευχάριστη έκπληξη ότι υπάρχουν σειρές από Ιαπωνία, οι οποίες μάλιστα είναι πρόσφατες και παίζονται στο netflix Ελλάδος την ίδια στιγμή που προβάλλονται και στην Ιαπωνία. Μετά από σύντομη διερεύνηση είδα ότι υπάρχουν 10αδες αν όχι 100αδες σειρές από Ιαπωνία / Κορέα αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν τις έχουν κάνει διαθέσιμες στην Ελλάδα ακόμα (θέλω να πω ότι κανένα μέσο εδώ δεν παίζει τέτοιου είδου σειρές οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι θέμα conflict πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων). Τέλος πάντων οψόμεθα για το μέλλον. Μόνο και μόνο για αυτού του είδους τις σειρές νομίζω ότι θα παραμείνω τελικά στο netflix για αρκετό καιρό ακόμα.

----------


## sakels

στειλτε κανα feedback και να διευρινθει σε ολο το περιεχομενο στο online support οσοι εχετε ενεργη συνδρομη! τελικα μαλλον μας ακουν!

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Δεν ξέρω αν το είπε κανένας άλλος αλλά μπήκαν Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι στο better call saul s02

----------


## lewton

> Πάντως έτσι my 20c και εμπειρία ως προς το εξής:
> 
> Ναι, η Netflix ξεκίνησε πιο ενεργά να "κυνηγά" accounts που φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιούν VPN / SmartDNS για να παρακάμπτουν geoblocking. Ναι, παρατήρησα ότι πλέον 1 στις 3 φορές θα με πετάξει έξω το Netflix USA και με περίεργο τρόπο που σημαίνει ότι έχουν αρχίσει να ψάχνουν για τα καλά ΙΡ leaks. Π.χ. τώρα μπαίνω κανονικά στο Netflix USΑ, βλέπω διαθέσιμες σειρές και ταινίες, επιλέγω και τότε βγαίνει το μήνυμα πως το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο Βέλγιο, κοινώς "μπαγάσα σε πιάσαμε".
> 
> Αλλάζω US region στο SmartDNS όμως (π.χ. από Central πάω East) και όλα καλά. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως μολονότι θα το περίμενα από την πρώτη φορά, ήμουν πλέον στην 8η και παραπάνω και ουδέποτε έλαβα το email που θα ανέμενα λογικά ως next step, δλδ "παραβιάζεις τα TOS". Ευμενής αμέλεια ή κοινώς στραβά μάτια; Απλά διαδικαστικό και θα προκύψει; 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω!
> 
> Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι πως αποφάσισα από περιέργεια και μετά από 1+ χρόνο να επιστρέψω στο Βέλγιο και παρατήρησα τα εξής:
> ...


Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι οι υπότιτλοι απαιτούν ξεχωριστή άδεια διανομής.
Δηλαδή να της έχουν δώσει άδεια να παίξει το τάδε blockbuster στο Βέλγιο αλλά χωρίς αγγλικούς υπότιτλους; Ποιος αρρωστημένος εγκέφαλος θα σκεφτόταν κάτι τέτοιο.
Ως οπαδός του Hanlon's razor, θεωρώ πολύ πιο πιθανό να οφείλεται απλά στην ασχετοσύνη ενός άσχετου Αμερικάνου από την Καλιφόρνια που το μόνο που ξέρει να πει σε άλλη γλώσσα είναι "νο άμπλο εσπανιόλ" και δεν έχει ιδέα (δεν μπορεί να το συλλάβει ο φτωχός του εγκέφαλος) ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ζουν σε μια χώρα χωρίς να είναι 100% fluent στη γλώσσα της.

----------


## odd

Off Topic


		Εγώ να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση; Αν οι υπότιτλοι θεωρούνται αυτοτελές έργο γιατί παλιότερα έκαναν ποινικές διώξεις στα ελληνικά σάιτ υποτίτλων; Θέλω να πω πως παρήγαγαν το δικό τους αυτοτελές έργο και το έδιναν δωρεάν...

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εγώ να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση; Αν οι υπότιτλοι θεωρούνται αυτοτελές έργο γιατί παλιότερα έκαναν ποινικές διώξεις στα ελληνικά σάιτ υποτίτλων; Θέλω να πω πως παρήγαγαν το δικό τους αυτοτελές έργο και το έδιναν δωρεάν...


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Σα να βλέπω κόντρα μηνύσεις για διαφυγόντα κέρδη και παράνομες αντιγραφές αυτοτελών έργων από την ΑΕΠΙ.

----------


## nnn

> Σα να βλέπω κόντρα μηνύσεις για διαφυγόντα κέρδη και παράνομες αντιγραφές αυτοτελών έργων από την ΑΕΠΙ.


Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι  :Razz: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...81%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------


## Gordito

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εγώ να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση; Αν οι υπότιτλοι θεωρούνται αυτοτελές έργο γιατί παλιότερα έκαναν ποινικές διώξεις στα ελληνικά σάιτ υποτίτλων; Θέλω να πω πως παρήγαγαν το δικό τους αυτοτελές έργο και το έδιναν δωρεάν...


Για τον ιδιο λογο που δεν μπορεις καν να αναφερεις πολλα πραγματα ακομα και σε αυτο εδω το φορουμ.

----------


## Tiven

> στειλτε κανα feedback και να διευρινθει σε ολο το περιεχομενο στο online support οσοι εχετε ενεργη συνδρομη! τελικα μαλλον μας ακουν!


Στα @@ τους τι θα τους πει ο καθένας εκεί μέσα. Όταν είναι να βάλουν τις ταινίες θα τις βάλουν.

Βάλανε υπότιτλους σε ένα επεισόδιο και όλοι κάνετε λες και πήρατε κανα τριπάκι έλεος.

----------


## blade_

και γω να κανω μια ερωτηση ακομα...γιατι εχει γεωγραφικους περιορισμους το netflix?εχει να κανει με την νομοθεσια?

----------


## yiapap

> και γω να κανω μια ερωτηση ακομα...γιατι εχει γεωγραφικους περιορισμους το netflix?εχει να κανει με την νομοθεσια?


Tα δικαιώματα δημόσιας προβολής πληρώνονται ανά χώρα, περιεχόμενο (ταινία, σειρά κτλ.)

----------


## apd

>γιατί έχεις πληρώσει ποτέ σε κανένα εστιατόριο έξτρα για μουστάρδα;;

Αν δυσκολεύεσαι, δες το καλύτερα σαν έξτρα πατάτες.







> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εγώ να κάνω μια άλλη ερώτηση; Αν οι υπότιτλοι θεωρούνται αυτοτελές έργο γιατί παλιότερα έκαναν ποινικές διώξεις στα ελληνικά σάιτ υποτίτλων; Θέλω να πω πως παρήγαγαν το δικό τους αυτοτελές έργο και το έδιναν δωρεάν...


Χωρίς άδεια από τον κάτοχο των δικαιωμάτων του πρωτότυπου. Με τη λογική σου, ένας εκδότης μπορεί να βγάλει μια μετάφραση οποιουδήποτε βιβλίου, με το επιχείρημα ότι το δίνει τσάμπα.



Επειδή γίνεται πολύς λόγος για το θέμα, λογαριάστε ότι καθένας που αγοράζει τα δικαιώματα μιας ταινίας ή σειράς κάνει δικό του υποτιτλισμό, έστω κι αν η ταινία έχει ξαναπαιχτεί (μπορεί βέβαια και να βάλει μετάφραση που ήδη υπάρχει, αλλά αφού την αγοράσει). Αυτό έχει μια λογική - μεταξύ άλλων, σκεφτείτε να βλέπατε σήμερα το Star Wars με την απόδοση του '77. Θα σας φαινόταν αστεία (χωρίς να λογαριάσουμε τις δασείες και τις περισπωμένες).

----------


## pannos_85

Στο site του netflix μέσω broswer μπορούμε να δούμε ποια βίντεο έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους
http://www.netflix.com/browse/subtitle/el
Μόνο το Better call saul για την ώρα, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι αν προστεθούν και άλλα θα τα βγάλει αμέσως εδώ...

----------


## Tiven

> >γιατί έχεις πληρώσει ποτέ σε κανένα εστιατόριο έξτρα για μουστάρδα;;
> 
> Αν δυσκολεύεσαι, δες το καλύτερα σαν έξτρα πατάτες.


Το πιο ηλίθιο επιχείρημα που άκουσα σήμερα. Να χρεώνουν και το κάθε έξτρα κανάλι ήχου πάνω από stereo, τα credits μήπως;

----------


## famous-walker

Πάνω κάτω έτσι δεν γίνεται όμως; Ή απλή έκδοση έχει μόνο SD. Η HD και πάνω δεν πληρώνεται;

----------


## apd

1. Χιούμορ έκανες, με χιούμορ σού απάντησα. Γίνεσαι προσβλητικός χωρίς λόγο. 

2. Το αμερικάνικο στούντιο ενδιαφέρεται για τη δική του αγορά, οπότε χ_στηκε για το αν εσύ θες υπότιτλους ή μεταγλώττιση με μία φωνή (όπως στο πρώην ανατ. μπλοκ) ή πλήρη μεταγλώττιση (Γαλλία, Ιταλία κλπ) ή κάτι άλλο. Γι' αυτούς _δεν_ είναι κομμάτια της ταινίας, όσο κι αν φωνάζεις.

----------


## Tiven

> Πάνω κάτω έτσι δεν γίνεται όμως; Ή απλή έκδοση έχει μόνο SD. Η HD και πάνω δεν πληρώνεται;


Μπορώ να το καταλάβω γιατί μαζί σου δίνουν και παραπάνω ταυτόχρονα κανάλια streaming και το bandwidth κοστίζει. Δεν τίθεται καν θέμα σύγκρισης με κάτι τόσο απλό όπως τους υπότιτλους.

----------


## famous-walker

> Μπορώ να το καταλάβω γιατί μαζί σου δίνουν και παραπάνω ταυτόχρονα κανάλια streaming και το bandwidth κοστίζει. Δεν τίθεται καν θέμα σύγκρισης με κάτι τόσο απλό όπως τους υπότιτλους.


Κοιτά δεν ξέρω αν τους υποτιτλους για τους κωφάλαλους τους παρεχει η παραγωγή της ταινίας ή είναι θέμα των εκαστοτε διανομέων. Αν ισχύει το δεύτερο τότε δικαιολογείται γιατί έχει έτσι το πράγμα.

----------


## odd

> Για τον ιδιο λογο που δεν μπορεις καν να αναφερεις πολλα πραγματα ακομα και σε αυτο εδω το φορουμ.


Σε χάνω.

----------


## odd

Off Topic





> Χωρίς άδεια από τον κάτοχο των δικαιωμάτων του πρωτότυπου. Με τη λογική σου, ένας εκδότης μπορεί να βγάλει μια μετάφραση οποιουδήποτε βιβλίου, με το επιχείρημα ότι το δίνει τσάμπα.


Το παράδειγμά σου δεν είναι ανάλογο, καθότι η μετάφραση ενός βιβλίου και η διάθεσή του είναι ολόκληρο το προϊόν. Στο συγκεκριμένο δεν νομίζω πως είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Υποθέσεις κάνω βέβαια αλλά νομίζω πως το σύστημα δουλεύει ως εξής:

Ο διανομέας μιας ταινίας κλείνει συμβόλαιο με την εταιρία παραγωγής και παίρνει τα δικαιώματα διανομής σε μια χώρα. Ο ίδιος λοιπόν, με δικά του έξοδα, δημιουργεί τους μεταφρασμένους υπότιτλους, όχι γιατί είναι αναγκασμένος από την εταιρία παραγωγής αλλά γιατί αν δεν προσφέρει υποτιτλισμένη την ταινία, μειώνει το πλήθος των πελατών του.

Για να το πω διαφορετικά, μπορεί μια εταιρία -χωρίς να είναι διανομέας- να κλείσει συμβόλαιο με την εταιρία παραγωγής μόνο για τους υπότιτλους; Δηλαδή οι υπότιτλοι από μόνοι τους αποτελούν ξεχωριστό προϊόν για την εταιρία παραγωγής και μπορεί να τους πουλήσει ανεξάρτητα;

υγ. άραγε εκείνες οι διώξεις έφτασαν στα δικαστήρια και τι έγινε τελικά;

----------


## apd

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπλέκεσαι έτσι, είναι απλό: Όταν κάτι καλύπτεται από δικαιώματα, κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να το "αγγίξει", αν δεν αγοράσει τη χρήση τους. Λέω τι ισχύει σήμερα, όχι αν συμφωνώ ή αν είναι σωστό. Οπότε, δεν μπορείς να ανατυπώσεις μια φωτογραφία σε αφίσα και να τη χαρίζεις, ούτε να μεταφράσεις ένα άρθρο και να το μοιράζεις σε φωτοτυπίες κ.ο.κ. Το εσύ ότι το κάνεις χωρίς χρηματικό κέρδος δε σημαίνει ότι ο δικαιούχος δεν έχει απώλεια (με το σκεπτικό οτι αφού εσύ το χαρίζεις, κανείς δε θα αγοράσει από αυτόν τα δικαιώματα για να εμπορευτεί το προϊόν).  Έτσι θεωρείται ότι και ο "παράνομος" υποτιτλισμός θίγει τους δικαιούχους - απλά η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση διογκώνεται, γιατί υποτίθεται ότι διευκολύνει την πειρατεία. 

Τα δικαστήρια νομίζω ότι εκκρεμούν.

----------


## anonymos1982

Ιδού η απάντηση για το αν το Netflix αποφασίσει να δώσει περισσότερο αποκλειστικό περιεχόμενο στην Ελλάδα:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%BF%CF%85-2016

Προφανώς τα κέρδη από το συνδρομητικό είναι μεγαλύτερα από τα όποια κέρδη προσδοκά να πάρει από τις συνδρομές στην χώρα μας.

----------


## euri

> Ιδού η απάντηση για το αν το Netflix αποφασίσει να δώσει περισσότερο αποκλειστικό περιεχόμενο στην Ελλάδα:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%BF%CF%85-2016
> 
> Προφανώς τα κέρδη από το συνδρομητικό είναι μεγαλύτερα από τα όποια κέρδη προσδοκά να πάρει από τις συνδρομές στην χώρα μας.


Οι συμφωνίες αυτές δε γίνονται στο "παρά πέντε".  Το πιο πιθανό είναι να είχε γίνει η συμφωνία μεταξύ Netflix και OTE TV πριν μπει το Netflix (και) στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## anonymos1982

Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ούτε η επέκταση σε όλες τις χώρες είχε σχεδιαστεί στο παρά πέντε.

----------


## kavadias

not cool

----------


## euri

> Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ούτε η επέκταση σε όλες τις χώρες είχε σχεδιαστεί στο παρά πέντε.


Προφανώς και όχι.  Αλλά το γεγονός ότι έγινε _ταυτόχρονα_ σε 130 χώρες με οδηγεί να σκεφτώ ότι τεχνικά ήταν έτοιμοι και περίμεναν να ολοκληρωθούν γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες, πράγμα που είναι απρόβλεπτο και παίρνει πολύ χρόνο.

----------


## pannos_85

Και το Gotham άρχισε να παίρνει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σιγά σιγά...

----------


## tiffany

Το ενεργοποίησα και εγώ. Έχω γραμμή κοντά στα 18Mbps. Κατεβάζω μέσω Usenet με 1,4 ΜΒ/s. Αλλά δε μου αρέσει η ποιότητα. Ξέρω ότι θέλει λίγα λεπτά να πιάσει ταχύτητα αλλά και πάλι όσο και να προσπάθησα δεν με ικανοποίησε τίποτα. Χάλια ποιότητα. Και έβαλα αρκετές νέες σειρές και ταινίες για να είμαι σίγουρος για την ποιότητα. Δοκίμασα και με MS Edge, και με chrome και με FF και με την επίσημη εφαρμογή για τα Windows 10. Κακή ποιότητα. Πήγα να δω και μέσα από τον IE αλλά μου έλεγε πως έχω φτάσει στο μέγιστο αριθμό ενεργοποιήσεων και σταματούσε. Έχω τη δεύτερη επιλογή συνδρομής με το 10€.

Θα το ακυρώσω καθώς δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος. Ξέρω ότι μόνο ο Edge παρέχει 1080 αλλά δεν το είδα. Θα προτιμήσω να μείνω στο παλιό καλό YIFY και θα ξαναδώ μετά από καιρό. Μου την έσπασε τόσο πολύ η ποιότητα που δεν ασχολήθηκα καν με την όλη βιβλιοθήκη.

----------


## senkradvii

> Το ενεργοποίησα και εγώ. Έχω γραμμή κοντά στα 18Mbps. Κατεβάζω μέσω Usenet με 1,4 ΜΒ/s. Αλλά δε μου αρέσει η ποιότητα. Ξέρω ότι θέλει λίγα λεπτά να πιάσει ταχύτητα αλλά και πάλι όσο και να προσπάθησα δεν με ικανοποίησε τίποτα. Χάλια ποιότητα. Και έβαλα αρκετές νέες σειρές και ταινίες για να είμαι σίγουρος για την ποιότητα. Δοκίμασα και με MS Edge, και με chrome και με FF και με την επίσημη εφαρμογή για τα Windows 10. Κακή ποιότητα. Πήγα να δω και μέσα από τον IE αλλά μου έλεγε πως έχω φτάσει στο μέγιστο αριθμό ενεργοποιήσεων και σταματούσε. Έχω τη δεύτερη επιλογή συνδρομής με το 10€.
> 
> Θα το ακυρώσω καθώς δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος. Ξέρω ότι μόνο ο Edge παρέχει 1080 αλλά δεν το είδα. Θα προτιμήσω να μείνω στο παλιό καλό YIFY και θα ξαναδώ μετά από καιρό. Μου την έσπασε τόσο πολύ η ποιότητα που δεν ασχολήθηκα καν με την όλη βιβλιοθήκη.


Υπάρχει και το Windows desktop app που πολλοί έχουν αναφέρει ότι ίσως είναι το καλύτερο.

----------


## kavadias

> Το ενεργοποίησα και εγώ. Έχω γραμμή κοντά στα 18Mbps. Κατεβάζω μέσω Usenet με 1,4 ΜΒ/s. Αλλά δε μου αρέσει η ποιότητα. Ξέρω ότι θέλει λίγα λεπτά να πιάσει ταχύτητα αλλά και πάλι όσο και να προσπάθησα δεν με ικανοποίησε τίποτα. Χάλια ποιότητα. Και έβαλα αρκετές νέες σειρές και ταινίες για να είμαι σίγουρος για την ποιότητα. Δοκίμασα και με MS Edge, και με chrome και με FF και με την επίσημη εφαρμογή για τα Windows 10. Κακή ποιότητα. Πήγα να δω και μέσα από τον IE αλλά μου έλεγε πως έχω φτάσει στο μέγιστο αριθμό ενεργοποιήσεων και σταματούσε. Έχω τη δεύτερη επιλογή συνδρομής με το 10€.
> 
> Θα το ακυρώσω καθώς δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος. Ξέρω ότι μόνο ο Edge παρέχει 1080 αλλά δεν το είδα. Θα προτιμήσω να μείνω στο παλιό καλό YIFY και θα ξαναδώ μετά από καιρό. Μου την έσπασε τόσο πολύ η ποιότητα που δεν ασχολήθηκα καν με την όλη βιβλιοθήκη.


Χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω, τα YIFY rips σε 1080 έχουν 2-3Mbps bitrate... είναι αδύνατον τεχνικώς να σου φαίνετε χειρότερη ποιότητα απ' το Netflix. Να μου το συγκρίνεις με κανά σοβαρό rip με 12-15Mbps bitrate ναι όντως το netflix υστερεί αρκετά. 

αν δεν πάει κάτι στραβά με τη γραμμή σου, αυτό που γράφεις δεν παίζει.

----------


## tiffany

> Υπάρχει και το Windows desktop app που πολλοί έχουν αναφέρει ότι ίσως είναι το καλύτερο.





> Χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω, τα YIFY rips σε 1080 έχουν 2-3Mbps bitrate... είναι αδύνατον τεχνικώς να σου φαίνετε χειρότερη ποιότητα απ' το Netflix. Να μου το συγκρίνεις με κανά σοβαρό rip με 12-15Mbps bitrate ναι όντως το netflix υστερεί αρκετά. 
> 
> αν δεν πάει κάτι στραβά με τη γραμμή σου, αυτό που γράφεις δεν παίζει.


Έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές και είδα πως θα πρέπει να αφήσεις τη γραμμή να γεμίσει μόνη της. Έβαλα να παίξουν κάποια επεισόδια και μετά από λίγα λεπτά έφταναν στην καλή ποιότητα. Αλλά μόλις έκανα κάτι διαφορετικό πάλι χαλούσε. Αυτό δε μου αρέσει. Ξέρω πως έτσι δουλεύει το streaming αλλά είμαι ολίγον τελειομανής.

Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω δε θα το κρατήσω. Εγώ σαν Παναγιώτης προτιμώ την παρανομία του Usenet. Από την άλλη ο πατέρας μου και η αδερφή μου που έχουν smart tv δεν ξέρουν γρι Αγγλικά για να το εκμεταλλευτούν αυτή τη στιγμή. Θα περιμένω μερικούς μήνες και μόλις υπάρχουν περισσότεροι Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι θα το ξαναβάλω για να τους το μοιράσω. Και θα βλέπω και εγώ έστω και με buffering.

Στο μεταξύ το ΣΚ θα ψάξω και τη βιβλιοθήκη να δω τι παίζει. Να δω γενικά από κλασικές ταινίες ή western και anime.

Και κάτι που παρατήρησα σε σχέση με το Plex είναι πως δεν έχει δυνατότητα πλοήγησης με συντελεστές. Πχ αν είμαι σε μια ταινία του Tarantino δεν μπορώ να πατήσω πουθενά να δω ποιες άλλες έχει γυρίσει.

----------


## blade_

ποσο πρεπει να περιμενεις να μπαφαρει για να δεις?

----------


## PopManiac

> Έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές και είδα πως θα πρέπει να αφήσεις τη γραμμή να γεμίσει μόνη της. Έβαλα να παίξουν κάποια επεισόδια και μετά από λίγα λεπτά έφταναν στην καλή ποιότητα. Αλλά μόλις έκανα κάτι διαφορετικό πάλι χαλούσε. Αυτό δε μου αρέσει. Ξέρω πως έτσι δουλεύει το streaming αλλά είμαι ολίγον τελειομανής.
> 
> Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω δε θα το κρατήσω. Εγώ σαν Παναγιώτης προτιμώ την παρανομία του Usenet. Από την άλλη ο πατέρας μου και η αδερφή μου που έχουν smart tv δεν ξέρουν γρι Αγγλικά για να το εκμεταλλευτούν αυτή τη στιγμή. Θα περιμένω μερικούς μήνες και μόλις υπάρχουν περισσότεροι Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι θα το ξαναβάλω για να τους το μοιράσω. Και θα βλέπω και εγώ έστω και με buffering.
> 
> Στο μεταξύ το ΣΚ θα ψάξω και τη βιβλιοθήκη να δω τι παίζει. Να δω γενικά από κλασικές ταινίες ή western και anime.
> 
> Και κάτι που παρατήρησα σε σχέση με το Plex είναι πως δεν έχει δυνατότητα πλοήγησης με συντελεστές. Πχ αν είμαι σε μια ταινία του Tarantino δεν μπορώ να πατήσω πουθενά να δω ποιες άλλες έχει γυρίσει.


18MB και θέλεις λεπτά για να γίνει stream σε 1080p;;;;; Μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά βρε συ; Ελλάδα, σε γραμμή κανονική (από αυτές τις "έως 8ΜΒ" ή πόσο είναι) και με SmartTV ο πατέρας μου έχει κανονικό HD σε δευτερόλεπτα πλέον με το NetflixGR. Με NetflixUSA παλιά με VPN είχαμε θέματα αλλά ευλόγως

----------


## yiapap

> ποσο πρεπει να περιμενεις να μπαφαρει για να δεις?


Λιγότερο από λεπτό σε γραμμή 11Mbps με ένα torrent client να τρέχει. 
Στην ίδια γραμμή ακόμη και χωρίς άλλους Η/Υ π.χ. το NovaGo δεν παίζει *καθόλου.*

----------


## Tiven

> Και το Gotham άρχισε να παίρνει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σιγά σιγά...


Πρώτο επεισόδιο και έτσι; Λογικά του χρόνου ίδια μέρα θα έχουμε για ολόκληρη την season wow.

Τραγικοί εντελώς, είναι αρρώστια να μην έχει τις δικές της παραγωγές ενώ πληρώνεις.

----------


## nnn

4-5 δευτερόλεπτα θέλει σε εμένα, μέσω του Android app σε Chromecast για να έρθει η ποιότητα σε HD. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην περίπτωση σου.

----------


## pannos_85

> Πρώτο επεισόδιο και έτσι; Λογικά του χρόνου ίδια μέρα θα έχουμε για ολόκληρη την season wow.
> 
> Τραγικοί εντελώς, είναι αρρώστια να μην έχει τις δικές της παραγωγές ενώ πληρώνεις.


Το παράδοξο είναι πως το πρώτο επεισόδιο _όχι_, αλλά τα 2 και 3 ναι... δεν τα έλεγξα όλα μέχρι τέλους...

----------


## vladimir rus

Στο Xbox 360 παίζει πολύ σταθερά σε HD.
Πάντως για τους Ρώσους έχουν πολύ μεταγλώττιση

----------


## chrismasgr

Που μπορώ να δω τι σειρές και ταινίες εχει;

----------


## netcon

> Που μπορώ να δω τι σειρές και ταινίες εχει;


Τι εννοείς; Κάνε εγγραφή και θα έχεις πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο

----------


## PopManiac

Χαίρομαι που ξεκίνησα (και πύρωσα  :Razz: ) μια συζήτηση περί υποτίτλων και πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων  :Smile: 

Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς πώς πηγαίνει το πράγμα αλλά το επιβεβαιώνω. Π.χ. Είδα Goodfellas (πάντοτε Netflix Βελγίου) και είχε κανονικά αγγλικούς υπότιτλους αλλά Avengers: Age of Ultron είχε μόνο Ολλανδικούς (ούτε καν Γαλλικούς). Δεν γνωρίζω αν είναι προγραμματισμός Netflix ή αγορά δικαιωμάτων. 

Το λέω αυτό επειδή μπορεί να έχει άμεση σχέση και με Netflix Ελλάδα.

Επίσης, παρατήρησα μια συζήτηση για House of Cards σε OTE TV. Δεν νομίζω ότι δεν θα παίξει παράλληλα στο Netflix Ελλάδας, κάθε άλλο. Το ίδιο έπαιζε και πέρυσι που είχε πρωτοέρθει το Netflix στο Βέλγιο. Η Proximus (ΒελγΟΤΕ) το έδειξε cable παράλληλα με Νetflix Βελγίου

----------


## sakels

εχει να κανει με τι συμφωνια εχει γινει οταν δωθηκαν τα  δικαιωματα στον οτετβ. δλδ αν του ειχαν δωσει αποκλειστικα για ελλαδα δεν θα το δουμε ντο netflix μεχρι να ληξει.

πχ το orange is the new black season 1 υπαρχει στο netflix (gr) λογικα γιατι αποδευσμευτικε απο τον οτε. 

κατι μου λεει οτι στις μελοντικες συμφωνιες η netflix θα εχει τον ορο να τα δειχνει και αυτη. μεχρι τωρα δεν υπηρχε στη ελλαδα αρα τα δικαωματα πηγαιναν πακετο στον αντιστοιχο παροχο.

σε νεες παραγωγες παντως απο οτι φαινεται τις δινει global. πχ better call soul. love,κλπ

επισης και ο ηχος/ υποτιτλοι δεν ειναι ιδιοι σε ολες τις χωρες.

----------


## PopManiac

> εχει να κανει με τι συμφωνια εχει γινει οταν δωθηκαν τα  δικαιωματα στον οτετβ. δλδ αν του ειχαν δωσει αποκλειστικα για ελλαδα δεν θα το δουμε ντο netflix μεχρι να ληξει.
> 
> πχ το orange is the new black season 1 υπαρχει στο netflix (gr) λογικα γιατι αποδευσμευτικε απο τον οτε. 
> 
> κατι μου λεει οτι στις μελοντικες συμφωνιες η netflix θα εχει τον ορο να τα δειχνει και αυτη. μεχρι τωρα δεν υπηρχε στη ελλαδα αρα τα δικαωματα πηγαιναν πακετο στον αντιστοιχο παροχο.
> 
> σε νεες παραγωγες παντως απο οτι φαινεται τις δινει global. πχ better call soul. love,κλπ
> 
> επισης και ο ηχος/ υποτιτλοι δεν ειναι ιδιοι σε ολες τις χωρες.


Δεν τα γνωρίζω και δεν μπορώ να έχω κατηγορηματική άποψη αλλά το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο μια σειρά ναυαρχίδα της Netflix που είναι απόλυτα δική της να προσφέρεται σε μία χώρα μόνο από τρίτο μέσο και όχι (και) από την ίδια τη Netflix εφόσον έχει παρουσία εκεί.

----------


## sakels

ε αυτο γινεται στην ελλαδα. ο οτε εχει δεσμευμενες ολες τις σεζον. η θα πρεπει να γινει τροποοιηση στην υπαρχουσα συμνβαση ειτε να περιμενει να ληξει. η λογικη αυτο λεει.

----------


## PopManiac

> ε αυτο γινεται στην ελλαδα. ο οτε εχει δεσμευμενες ολες τις σεζον. η θα πρεπει να γινει τροποοιηση στην υπαρχουσα συμνβαση ειτε να περιμενει να ληξει. η λογικη αυτο λεει.


Για past seasons δεν το ξέρω - τεσπά από απόψε θα είμαι Ελλάδα για μερικές μέρες και θα έχω περισσότερο ιδία άποψη συγκριτικά με Βέλγιο  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> Για past seasons δεν το ξέρω - τεσπά από απόψε θα είμαι Ελλάδα για μερικές μέρες και θα έχω περισσότερο ιδία άποψη συγκριτικά με Βέλγιο


Ο ΟΤΕ ανακοίνωσε dedicated popup κανάλι με όλες τις σαιζόν Back to back και binge αναμετάδοση της 4ης σαιζόν στις 5 Μαρτίου, ενώ πήρε αποκλειστικότητα και την 5η. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίξει στο Netflix Ελλάδας η σειρά.

----------


## sakels

ναι οκ αλλα οι σεζον 1,2 3 ισως να απελευθερωθουν 

 Oragne is the new black σ1 απελευθερωθηκε για παραδειγμα

----------


## kavadias

> Ο ΟΤΕ ανακοίνωσε dedicated popup κανάλι με όλες τις σαιζόν Back to back και binge αναμετάδοση της 4ης σαιζόν στις 5 Μαρτίου, ενώ πήρε αποκλειστικότητα και την 5η. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίξει στο Netflix Ελλάδας η σειρά.


για την αποκλειστικότητα είμαστε σίγουροι;

στο τοπικ με το δελτίο τύπου δεν νομίζω ότι διάβασα πουθενά για αποκλειστικότητα.

παρά ταύτα, στο twitter το netflixgr δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμη τίποτα..  :Thumb down:

----------


## nnn

> θα προβληθεί σε πρώτη προβολή στα κινηματογραφικά κανάλια του OTE TV.


......

----------


## Tiven

Θα γελάνε μέχρι και οι καρέκλες με όσους αγοράσαμε συνδρομή. Δεν πειράζει για αυτό τα κάνουμε, για να μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## kavadias

> Θα γελάνε μέχρι και οι καρέκλες με όσους αγοράσαμε συνδρομή. Δεν πειράζει για αυτό τα κάνουμε, για να μαθαίνουμε.


τρου στόρι  :ROFL: 

καλά εγώ αν φάμε ήττα με house of cards φέτος 4 Μαρτίου είναι, κοντός ψαλμός, την κόβω επιτόπου την συνδρομή.

----------


## PopManiac

> Θα γελάνε μέχρι και οι καρέκλες με όσους αγοράσαμε συνδρομή. Δεν πειράζει για αυτό τα κάνουμε, για να μαθαίνουμε.


Αν η Νetflix δεν δείξει HoC στην Ελλάδα θα είναι για πολύ ξύλο και για μαζική ακύρωση συνδρομών - πρώτος το λέω.

Παρεκτός και αν - προσέξτε το αυτό  :Wink:  - η ανακοίνωση της ΟΤΕ TV αφορά όντως σε "προβολή" με την έννοια επίγειου / cable καναλιού και όχι streaming.

Κοντός ψαλμός αλλά πραγματικά αν τυχόν και δεν το δείξει είναι για μαζικές ακυρώσεις

----------


## 29gk

Μολις ακουσα διαφημιση του ΟΤΕ για το House of Cards.

Μιλα για απανωτη μεταδοση και των 3 κυκλων και στις 4 Μαρτιου του 4ου κυκλου "back to back" ολων δηλαδη των επισοδιων μαζεμενων παντα με ελληνικους υποτιτλους.

Να προσθεσω λοιπον και εγω οτι επισης κρατω σταση αναμονης για το τι τελικα θα πραξει το Netflix. Σαν καταναλωτης, εαν δεν μου το δωσει ( την 4η σαιζον και με υποτιτλους κανονικα καθοτι νεα ), προφανως και δεν θα με πεισει να αγορασω.

----------


## sakels

Καντε μια ερωτηση στο online support του netflix 

Πριν κανα μηνα που ειχα ρωτησει μου ειπαν για την δυγκεκριμενη σειρα οτι they work on that

----------


## yiapap

> Μολις ακουσα διαφημιση του ΟΤΕ για το House of Cards.
> 
> Μιλα για απανωτη μεταδοση και των 3 κυκλων και στις 4 Μαρτιου του 4ου κυκλου "back to back" ολων δηλαδη των επισοδιων μαζεμενων παντα με ελληνικους υποτιτλους.
> 
> Να προσθεσω λοιπον και εγω οτι επισης κρατω σταση αναμονης για το τι τελικα θα πραξει το Netflix. Σαν καταναλωτης, εαν δεν μου το δωσει ( την 4η σαιζον και με υποτιτλους κανονικα καθοτι νεα ), προφανως και δεν θα με πεισει να αγορασω.


Για να κάνει έτσι την μετάδοση ο ΟΤΕ, η κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα μου λέει ότι στο καπάκι θα το δώσει και το Netflix.

----------


## teodgeor

> Που μπορώ να δω τι σειρές και ταινίες εχει;





> Τι εννοείς; Κάνε εγγραφή και θα έχεις πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο


Σωστα ρωταει ο φιλος και εγω μπηκα στο site για εγγραφη αλλα ζηταει και καρτα. Δεν εχουν καπου το περιεχομενο αναλυτικα  τι προσφερουν; Μια ματια στα γρηγορα που εριξα δεν ειδα κατι αναλυτικα!!

----------


## pannos_85

Το House of Cards (και) στο Mega

...(coming soon)

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Το House of Cards (και) στο Mega
> 
> ...(coming soon)


Χαχα με πρόλαβες… Τελικά είναι παντού εκτός από το «Ελληνικό» Netflix

----------


## cranky

> Το House of Cards (και) στο Mega
> 
> ...(coming soon)


Tον Μάρτιο, απ' ότι είδα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν δεν κανει κατι να προχωρησει το ελληνικο netflix θα βγαλει μονο του τα ματια του
εγω πηρα δωρεαν τον μηνα μου , ανανεωσα δυο μηνες επιπλεον (θα του δωσω ευκαιριες οσο αντεχει η τσεπη μου.

----------


## Burning Skies

Οι γονεις μου θα γινονταν ευχαριστως σημερα κιολας συνδρομητες αν υπηρχαν ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι. Γι αυτους (και θεωρω και για πολυ κοσμο) αυτο ειναι σημαντικοτερο και απο το exclusive premium content. Προφανως ομως η netflix δεν δειχνει να πονταρει ιδιαιτερα στο ελληνικο κοινο μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## kavadias

εγώ έχω πληρώσει ένα μήνα συνδρομή μέχρι τώρα (+το free) και τα μόνα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που είδα:

better call saul, master of none, making a murderer

γιατί όλα τα καλά παλιά ταχω ήδη δει (unbreakable kimmy schmidt, gotham, daredevil, jessica jones, narcos, brooklyn nine nine για να μην μιλήσω για ακόμη παλαιότερα dexter, suits, bloodlines κλπ.)

οπότε θεωρώ ότι με έχουν ρίξει λίγο. Χρειάζετε fresh content ΑΜΕΣΑ. όσοι τοχουν με τα αγγλικά και με τις σειρές, το library του δεν τους λέει τίποτα γιατί ταχουν δει τα περισσότερα. οι "φρέσκοι" για να τους τραβήξει χρειάζετε greek subs. οπότε; σε ποιον απευθύνετε;

μέσα Μαρτίου λήγει η συνδρομή μου και με βλέπω να την κόβω  :Thumb down:

----------


## panic

*ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ* ΤΟ VPN από την *Private Internet Access* για το netflix...  Ελπίζω πως θα καλυτερεύσει το content του ελληνικού αλλιώς θα ακυρώσω και αυτό...
Σόρυ για τα bold αλλά το κάνω για να "ακούγομαι"...

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Airvpn έχει σε usa netflix

----------


## johnny_s23b

όταν έχει κάποιος αυτό το vpn τι γίνεται, του βγάζει μήνυμα να μην το χρησιμοποιεί ή υπάρχει κίνδυνος να του μπλοκάρει το λογαριασμό?

----------


## PopManiac

> *ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ* ΤΟ VPN από την *Private Internet Access* για το netflix...  Ελπίζω πως θα καλυτερεύσει το content του ελληνικού αλλιώς θα ακυρώσω και αυτό...
> Σόρυ για τα bold αλλά το κάνω για να "ακούγομαι"...


SmartDNS έχει αποκατασταθεί πλήρως αλλά εμμένω πλέον στο Βελγικό Netflix καθώς έχει πολύ περισσότερες ταινίες  :Wink: 

Στο ελληνικό Netflix, ναι, βλέπω λίγο περιεχόμενο αλλά από ταινίες έχει πολύ περισσότερες από ποιότητα σε ΑΑΑ τίτλους (έστω και παλιές) απ'ότι Βέλγιο πχ - ΗΠΑ ούτε κατά προσέγγιση που έχει πολύ λιγότερες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> *ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ* ΤΟ VPN από την *Private Internet Access* για το netflix...  Ελπίζω πως θα καλυτερεύσει το content του ελληνικού αλλιώς θα ακυρώσω και αυτό...
> Σόρυ για τα bold αλλά το κάνω για να "ακούγομαι"...


δεν ξερω για το Private Internet Access που αναφερεις αλλα το HOLA και το Zenmate που ειχα δοκιμασει μια χαρα δουλευουν.

----------


## panic

> *ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ* ΤΟ VPN από την *Private Internet Access* για το netflix...  Ελπίζω πως θα καλυτερεύσει το content του ελληνικού αλλιώς θα ακυρώσω και αυτό...
> Σόρυ για τα bold αλλά το κάνω για να "ακούγομαι"...


Ευτυχώς μου έκαναν επιστροφή χρημάτων. Λέω ευτυχώς γιατί θεωρητικά έχουν 7 ημέρες προθεσμία για refunds και εγω είχα ήδη κλείσει 1μιση μήνα. Χε χε. Τώρα, έχει κανείς να προτείνει ένα easy to use και φτηνό  smart  dns που να ξέρει ότι δουλεύει στο Netflix; στη διάθεσή μου έχω το vdsl zyxel router της wind, αλλά και ένα φλασαρισμενο tplink με ddwrt. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

- - - Updated - - -




> SmartDNS έχει αποκατασταθεί πλήρως αλλά εμμένω πλέον στο Βελγικό Netflix καθώς έχει πολύ περισσότερες ταινίες 
> 
> Στο ελληνικό Netflix, ναι, βλέπω λίγο περιεχόμενο αλλά από ταινίες έχει πολύ περισσότερες από ποιότητα σε ΑΑΑ τίτλους (έστω και παλιές) απ'ότι Βέλγιο πχ - ΗΠΑ ούτε κατά προσέγγιση που έχει πολύ λιγότερες.


Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Μπορείς να στείλεις με pm λινκ του provider σου;

UPDATE. Μην σας κουράζω. Μόλις έβαλα trial από smartdns και παίζει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Zer0c00L

να ρωτησω κατι? μπορει να ειναι χαζο? μην βαρατε

γιατι πληρωνεται για vpn/dns 

δεν σας καλυπτουν δωρεαν υπηρεσιες?

τουλαχιστον απο οτι δοκιμασα εγω το HOLA (που αγορασα το premium για ενα μηνα να δω) αλλα και το Zenmate μια χαρα δουλεια κανουν

το Smart VPN/DNS μπηκε στο στοχαστρο του paypal οποτε λογικα θα εχουμε και συνεχεια με αλλα καθως το paypal βαλθηκε να κανει κουμαντο στην δικη μας τσεπη οπως κανουν οι paysafe/moneysafe αν πας να αγορασεις κατι το "παρανομο" τρως ακυρο.

----------


## euri

> να ρωτησω κατι? μπορει να ειναι χαζο? μην βαρατε
> 
> γιατι πληρωνεται για vpn/dns 
> 
> δεν σας καλυπτουν δωρεαν υπηρεσιες?
> 
> τουλαχιστον απο οτι δοκιμασα εγω το HOLA (που αγορασα το premium για ενα μηνα να δω) αλλα και το Zenmate μια χαρα δουλεια κανουν


Δωρεάν, δε λέω... Μόνο που ο τζάμπας, ειδικά σε υπηρεσίες που διαχειρίζονται όλη την κίνηση του χρήστη, είναι περίεργος και φυσικά με το αζημίωτο:  Hola και πιθανό botnet...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δωρεάν, δε λέω... Μόνο που ο τζάμπας, ειδικά σε υπηρεσίες που διαχειρίζονται όλη την κίνηση του χρήστη, είναι περίεργος και φυσικά με το αζημίωτο:  Hola και πιθανό botnet...


σε ευχαριστω για το λινκ το εχω διαβασει μην ανησυχεις οταν εμαθα για το HOLA απο το www.doctorandroid.gr ειχε και το σχετικο αρθρο ετσι το διαβασα

παντως και το HOLA (που οπως ειπα πληρωσα για ενα μηνα premium) αλλα και το Zenmate (δωρεαν) μια χαρα δουλευουν

----------


## panic

> να ρωτησω κατι? μπορει να ειναι χαζο? μην βαρατε
> 
> γιατι πληρωνεται για vpn/dns 
> 
> δεν σας καλυπτουν δωρεαν υπηρεσιες?
> 
> τουλαχιστον απο οτι δοκιμασα εγω το HOLA (που αγορασα το premium για ενα μηνα να δω) αλλα και το Zenmate μια χαρα δουλεια κανουν
> 
> το Smart VPN/DNS μπηκε στο στοχαστρο του paypal οποτε λογικα θα εχουμε και συνεχεια με αλλα καθως το paypal βαλθηκε να κανει κουμαντο στην δικη μας τσεπη οπως κανουν οι paysafe/moneysafe αν πας να αγορασεις κατι το "παρανομο" τρως ακυρο.


Στο σπίτι έχω 2 chromecast, 1 roku και 5 ασύρματες συσκευές... Βαζω vpn ή smart dns σε ένα ρουτερ, για να δίνω σε όλες. Για αυτό. ;-)

----------


## yiapap

Περισσότερα για την αλλαγή πλεύσης του Netflix: http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/02/2...All+Stories%29

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στο σπίτι έχω 2 chromecast, 1 roku και 5 ασύρματες συσκευές... Βαζω vpn ή smart dns σε ένα ρουτερ, για να δίνω σε όλες. Για αυτό. ;-)


εγω σκεφτομαι για αγορα chromecast (του καινουργιου) για την τηλεοραση

- - - Updated - - -

αν τελικα κοψει την προσβαση στο αμερικανικο και δεν δουλευει καμια υπηρεσια vpn/dns/proxy μαλλον θα χασει πελατες αντι να τους αυξησει.

----------


## panic

> Περισσότερα για την αλλαγή πλεύσης του Netflix: http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/02/2...All+Stories%29


Μμμμμ. Καλά. Κατάλαβα. Θα μείνω με το ελληνικό περιεχόμενο προς το παρόν. Και βλέπουμε... Και το λέω γιατί δοκίμασα με smartdnsproxy, δούλεψε μεν αλλά αν είναι σε μερικές εβδομάδες να μην παίζει, ας μην αγοράσω συνδρομή.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## PopManiac

> Μμμμμ. Καλά. Κατάλαβα. Θα μείνω με το ελληνικό περιεχόμενο προς το παρόν. Και βλέπουμε... Και το λέω γιατί δοκίμασα με smartdnsproxy, δούλεψε μεν αλλά αν είναι σε μερικές εβδομάδες να μην παίζει, ας μην αγοράσω συνδρομή.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Δεν θέλω να πάρω κανέναν στον λαιμό μου και η συζήτηση έχει μπει για τα καλά σε γκρίζα ζώνη, όμως: Το SmartDNS το έχω τώρα 1 χρόνο+ και στο διάστημα αυτό με ολίγους πονοκέφαλους (πλην μιας περιόδου τον Οκτώβριο που διάρκεσε 2 εβδομάδες αλλά οι ίδιοι του SmartDNS μου έδωσαν προσωρινή συνδρομή στο Smartflix) δεν είχα ουσιαστικό blockage. 

Πλέον είμαι ενσυνείδητα Netflix Belgium αλλά έχω εξηγήσει τους λόγους. Kαι το SmartDNS το κρατώ λόγω Amazon Prime που πραγματικά σε συνδυασμό με Netflix πλέον με έχει κρατήσει μακριά από τις θάλασσες και τα καράβια (και ο νοών  :Wink: ).

Αν και είναι τρελό overkill συνδρομή και στα δύο, απλά μπορώ να την κρατήσω και την κρατώ.

----------


## SPIROS1979

καλησπερα δεν ξερω εαν εχει σχεση αυτο που θα βαλω στο σωστο θεμα αλλα αφορα το netfix 

Το Netflix η δημοφιλής υπηρεσία live streaming σειρών ανακοίνωσε μία νέα θέση εργασίας, με μόνη παγίδα το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να κάνετε την αίτηση σας στο Instagram και αυτό γιατί η δουλειά αφορά το συγκεκριμένο κοινωνικό δίκτυο.

Συγκεκριμένα το Netflix, αναζητά 4 άτομα τα οποία θα ταξιδέψουν στα ευρωπαϊκά στούντιο, για να τραβήξουν φωτογραφίες, για δύο εβδομάδες, με 1.800 ευρώ μισθό την εβδομάδα και όλα τα μεταφορικά έξοδα πληρωμένα.

Για να «κάνετε αίτηση» για τη θέση πρέπει να δημοσιεύσετε τις τρεις καλύτερες φωτογραφίες σας στο Instagram με το hashtag #grammasters3, μέχρι τις 6 Μαρτίου, και βέβαια να ακολουθήσετε το Netflix.

Δείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα του Netflix.

----------


## pakitis

> καλησπερα δεν ξερω εαν εχει σχεση αυτο που θα βαλω στο σωστο θεμα αλλα αφορα το netfix 
> 
> Το Netflix η δημοφιλής υπηρεσία live streaming σειρών ανακοίνωσε μία νέα θέση εργασίας, με μόνη παγίδα το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να κάνετε την αίτηση σας στο Instagram και αυτό γιατί η δουλειά αφορά το συγκεκριμένο κοινωνικό δίκτυο.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα το Netflix, αναζητά 4 άτομα τα οποία θα ταξιδέψουν στα ευρωπαϊκά στούντιο, για να τραβήξουν φωτογραφίες, για δύο εβδομάδες, με 1.800 ευρώ μισθό την εβδομάδα και όλα τα μεταφορικά έξοδα πληρωμένα.
> 
> Για να «κάνετε αίτηση» για τη θέση πρέπει να δημοσιεύσετε τις τρεις καλύτερες φωτογραφίες σας στο Instagram με το hashtag #grammasters3, μέχρι τις 6 Μαρτίου, και βέβαια να ακολουθήσετε το Netflix.
> 
> Δείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα του Netflix.


http://petapixel.com/2016/03/01/netf...m-photos-sets/

----------


## kavadias

για να δούμε... σήμερα 3 το βράδυ ανοίγει το House of Cards αν δεν κάνω λάθος global.

προσωπικά εφόσον δεν έχει γίνει καθόλου promotion πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα φάμε άκυρο...

----------


## algedan

από την στιγμή που το διαφημίζει ο ΟΤΕ, σίγουρο είναι το άκυρο.

----------


## kavadias

House of Cards και οι 4 σαιζόν είναι πλέον στο Netflix Greece.

υπότιτλους ελληνικούς για όσουθς ενδιαφέρονται δεν είδα.

----------


## sakels

τελικα προφανως η netflix εκανε διαχωρισμο στα δικαιωματα και ο οτε τβ εχει τα δικα του για προβολη ως παροχος και προσθεσε και τα δικα της στην δικια της υπηρεσια streaming!

 πολυ καλα νεαααα

----------


## nnn

Ευχάριστο αυτό.

----------


## senkradvii

Οι Kασσάνδρες ας σωπάσουν προς το παρόν λοιπόν..  :Razz: 

(no offense, right?  :Wink:  )

----------


## kavadias

no offense taken.

αλλά σοβαρά τώρα; ΜΗΔΕΝ διαφήμιση στο βαρύ χαρτί; πρεμιέρα χωρίς υπότιτλους;

και καλά εγώ είμαι καμμένος και το βλέπω τώρα, η δικιά μου που δεν τοχει με τα αγγλικά τόσο, το περιμένει απ' το Θείο. οπότε ψιλοτσάμπα πάει η συνδρομή (τζάμπα καιει η λάμπα :P )

αυτό είναι σοβαρό business plan τώρα;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

πάλι καλά που μπήκε έστω και στα αγγλικά αλλά νταξ, γελάν και τα τσιμέντα. 

btw prior της πρεμιέρας έπαιξε και νέα κίνηση με geo-blocking --> https://www.reddit.com/r/smartflix/c...rd_march_2016/

----------


## famous-walker

Μάλλον το χωρίς υπότιτλους, αν είναι τελικά έτσι, και η μη διαφήμιση είναι ο συμβιβασμός που βρέθηκε. Δηλαδή να μην απογοητευτούν οι ήδη συνδρομητές αλλά ούτε πάθει ζημιά ο "ανταγωνισμός".

----------


## panic

Άιντε να δούμε... Καλό νέο. To Mr. Robot θέλω εγώ! (που δεν θα έρθει ποτέ)

----------


## ThReSh

> Οι Kασσάνδρες ας σωπάσουν προς το παρόν λοιπόν.. 
> 
> (no offense, right?  )


Οι "Κασσάνδρες" από την στιγμή που failαραν δεν λέγονται Κασσάνδρες  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Οι "Κασσάνδρες" από την στιγμή που failαραν δεν λέγονται Κασσάνδρες




```
mv Kassandra Evlambia
```

?

----------


## D_J_V

Από προχθές έχει αρχίσει και με μπλοκάρει το Netflix όταν πάω να παίξω περιεχόμενο από την αμερικάνικη έκδοση μέσω Unotelly DNS/Proxy ...
Αυτά που χαζεύω είναι κυρίως αμερικάνικες παλιές σειρές ή Home/garden shows που δεν υπάρχουν στο Ελληνικό
Αν το συνεχίσουν έτσι, τους χαιρετάω μετά απο 5 χρόνια συνδρομής!!

----------


## Zus

Είπα να δοκιμάσω το Netflix. Πολύ καλή ευκαιρία το 1 μήνας δωρεάν.

Βάζω τα στοιχεία της κάρτας, κάνω την εγγραφή, ψάχνω το Orange is the new black και βλέπω ότι υπάρχει μόνο η 1η σαιζόν.  :Laughing: 

Ούτε για αστείο λοιπόν.

----------


## iLLiCiT

Και με pureVPN το ίδιο. Πριν διακόψω θα κάνω υπομονή κανα μήνα μήπως το ξεκλειδώσουν και διαφορετικά λελέ

----------


## cca

Το Netflix ψάχνει freelancers για υποτιτλισμό https://twitter.com/netflixgreece/st...28793598455808

----------


## senkradvii

> Το Netflix ψάχνει freelancers για υποτιτλισμό https://twitter.com/netflixgreece/st...28793598455808


Πήγα να μπω από περιέργεια και δεν μου δέχεται το email ή/και το password μου. Γιατί;  :What..?:

----------


## kavadias

δεν είναι το same με το netflix site. 

θέλει καινούριο account

----------


## intech

Τι να πώ, οταν πλέον ολη η 4 σειρά είναι, διαθέσιμη online...?

----------


## marcus1

> Το Netflix ψάχνει freelancers για υποτιτλισμό https://twitter.com/netflixgreece/st...28793598455808


Ζητά μητρική γλώσσα τουρκική, νορβηγική, αραβική, πορτογαλική, και άλλες, *ελληνική όμως δεν έχει.* Δεν προσλαμβάνουν για υποτιτλισμό στα ελληνικά.

----------


## tsigarid

> Ζητά μητρική γλώσσα τουρκική, νορβηγική, αραβική, πορτογαλική, και άλλες, *ελληνική όμως δεν έχει.* Δεν προσλαμβάνουν για υποτιτλισμό στα ελληνικά.


What? Θεωρούν τη Νορβηγική αγορά μεγαλύτερη από την Ελληνική δηλαδή;

----------


## anon

> What? Θεωρούν τη Νορβηγική αγορά μεγαλύτερη από την Ελληνική δηλαδή;


μεγαλύτερη σαν πληθυσμό όχι, αλλά σαν καλό πελατολόγιο σίγουρα ναι. οι νορβηγοί σίγουρα έχουν περισσότερα χρήματα, για να πληρωσουν και μια συνδρομή netflix, σε σχέση με τους τσαμπατζήδες έλληνες, που κουράζονται λιγάκι παραπάνω αλλά τα κατεβάζουν ολα τσάμπα  :Wink:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## anonymos1982

> Ζητά μητρική γλώσσα τουρκική, νορβηγική, αραβική, πορτογαλική, και άλλες, *ελληνική όμως δεν έχει.* Δεν προσλαμβάνουν για υποτιτλισμό στα ελληνικά.


Είναι μια αρχή πάντως, λογικό είναι να μην σκοπεύουν κατ' ευθείαν σε όλες τις χώρες. Έχω πάντως μια εντύπωση ότι ο Νορβηγός υποτιτλιστής θα τους κοστίσει χρυσό, σε αντίθεση με τους Έλληνες.

----------


## xmperop1

> μεγαλύτερη σαν πληθυσμό όχι, αλλά σαν καλό πελατολόγιο σίγουρα ναι. οι νορβηγοί σίγουρα έχουν περισσότερα χρήματα, για να πληρωσουν και μια συνδρομή netflix, σε σχέση με τους τσαμπατζήδες έλληνες, που κουράζονται λιγάκι παραπάνω αλλά τα κατεβάζουν ολα τσάμπα


Αυτή η κούραση είναι όλο χαρά. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> οι νορβηγοί σίγουρα έχουν περισσότερα χρήματα, για να πληρωσουν και μια συνδρομή netflix, σε σχέση με τους τσαμπατζήδες έλληνες, που κουράζονται λιγάκι παραπάνω αλλά τα κατεβάζουν ολα τσάμπα


Έλεος με αυτή την καραμέλα… 
Το μόνο που δεν έχετε πει ακόμη είναι ότι οι Έλληνες ξεκίνησαν το να διαμοιράζουν τσάμπα ταινίες και ότι είναι οι μόνοι που στηρίζουν την «βιομηχανία» των τόρεντ…!

----------


## iLLiCiT

Οι Έλληνες ξεκίνησαν το να ήταν από τους πρώτους που δεν έχασαν την αφορμή να διαμοιράζουν τσάμπα ταινίες και είναι οι μόνοι που στηρίζουν δυνατά την «βιομηχανία» των τόρεντ
Αυτό μπορούμε να το πούμε όμως...

Μπορείς να το καταλάβεις και μόνος σου πολύ εύκολα διαβάζοντας τις προηγούμενες 40 σελίδες που όλοι λένε πως αν δεν βάλει υπότιτλους, θα μείνουν στο download. Όταν κάτι μας θίγει, δεν σημαίνει ότι παύει να είναι αληθές.

----------


## zmaskos

> Οι Έλληνες ξεκίνησαν το να ήταν από τους πρώτους που δεν έχασαν την αφορμή να διαμοιράζουν τσάμπα ταινίες και είναι οι μόνοι που στηρίζουν δυνατά την «βιομηχανία» των τόρεντ
> Αυτό μπορούμε να το πούμε όμως...
> 
> Μπορείς να το καταλάβεις και μόνος σου πολύ εύκολα διαβάζοντας τις προηγούμενες 40 σελίδες που όλοι λένε πως αν δεν βάλει υπότιτλους, θα μείνουν στο download. Όταν κάτι μας θίγει, δεν σημαίνει ότι παύει να είναι αληθές.


Και να βάλει υπότιτλους και πάλι θα κατεβάζει ο Έλληνας, όλα τα άλλα είναι δικαιολογίες.

----------


## famous-walker

> Οι Έλληνες ξεκίνησαν το να ήταν από τους πρώτους που δεν έχασαν την αφορμή να διαμοιράζουν τσάμπα ταινίες και είναι οι μόνοι που στηρίζουν δυνατά την «βιομηχανία» των τόρεντ
> Αυτό μπορούμε να το πούμε όμως...
> 
> Μπορείς να το καταλάβεις και μόνος σου πολύ εύκολα διαβάζοντας τις προηγούμενες 40 σελίδες που όλοι λένε πως αν δεν βάλει υπότιτλους, θα μείνουν στο download. Όταν κάτι μας θίγει, δεν σημαίνει ότι παύει να είναι αληθές.


Έχεις στοιχεία για αυτό ή απλά είναι η εντύπωση που έχεις;

----------


## xmperop1

> Έχεις στοιχεία για αυτό ή απλά είναι η εντύπωση που έχεις;


Συγνώμη, αλλά ο κόσμος τό έχει τούμπανο κι΄εμείς κρυφό καμάρι!!!!!!!!

----------


## famous-walker

> Συγνώμη, αλλά ο κόσμος τό έχει τούμπανο κι΄εμείς κρυφό καμάρι!!!!!!!!


Δεν λέω αυτό, λέω συγκριτικά με άλλες χώρες πως βγαίνει αυτό το συμπέρασμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

μην το κουραζεται παιδια και τσακωνεστε

για μενα τα πραγματα ειναι απλα αν θελει το Netflix να εχει πελατες απο την ελλαδα θα πρεπει να εχει το αναλογο περιεχομενο που να δικαιολογει το ποσο της συνδρομης και φυσικα να παρεχει τις απαραιτητες υπηρεσιες π.χ υποτιτλοι στα ελληνικα.

το θεμα δεν ειναι αν υπαρχει πειρατεια η αν την υποστηριζουμε (σε καθε μορφη της) αυτη θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει μεχρι να αλλαξει ο σχετικος νομος και να γινει οπως σε αλλες χωρες τις ευρωπης

μην μου πειτε οτι εχετε π.χ VDSL για να σερφαρεται γιατι απλα δεν θα σας πιστεψω οτι εχετε γραμμες που αποδιδουν 30Mbps , 50Mbps για αυτο τον λογο (μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας)

ολοι κατεβαζουμε ειτε παρανομο ειτε νομιμο υλικο αλλιως δεν θα ειχαμε γρηγορη συνδεση με το διαδικτυο (ετσι το βλεπω εγω)

προσωπικα εκμεταλλευομαι καθε υπηρεσια που δικαιολογει τα χρηματα της συνδρομης/αγορας που ζηταει

μου αρεσει το Netflix αλλα θελει βελτιωση το περιεχομενο του που να δικαιολογει το ποσο συνδρομης

μου αρεσει το Hulu αλλα δεν υποστηριζεται απο την ελλαδα

μου αρεσει το Amazon Prime αλλα ειναι ακριβο και δεν υποστηριζεται απο την ελλαδα

----------


## anon

αν σου δίνουν περιεχόμενο, και υπότιτλους, δεν αξίζει, για τους περισσότερους τουλάχιστον, να χάνουν χρόνο κλίκι - κλίκι να ψάχνουν τορεντάδικα, χώρια τους υπότιτλους, και ναναι και σωστά συγχρονισμένα, και σε καλή αναλυση και όχι να σου ρθει κανα CAM με χάλια ήχο/εικόνα. Ενα 10αράκι ευρώ θα το έδινε άνετα το 80% των σημερινών torrent freaks, το αλλο 20% είναι και θα είναι του απόλυτου τσάμπα και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν, παρα μόνον εαν είναι δωρεάν. 

Αλλά χωρίς σοβαρό περιεχόμενο, και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω... βέβαια του τι είναι σοβαρό / αξιόλογο και ευμεγέθες περιεχόμενο, έχει να κανει με τον καθένα...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> αν σου δίνουν περιεχόμενο, και υπότιτλους, δεν αξίζει, για τους περισσότερους τουλάχιστον, να χάνουν χρόνο κλίκι - κλίκι να ψάχνουν τορεντάδικα, χώρια τους υπότιτλους, και ναναι και σωστά συγχρονισμένα, και σε καλή αναλυση και όχι να σου ρθει κανα CAM με χάλια ήχο/εικόνα. Ενα 10αράκι ευρώ θα το έδινε άνετα το 80% των σημερινών torrent freaks, το αλλο 20% είναι και θα είναι του απόλυτου τσάμπα και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν, παρα μόνον εαν είναι δωρεάν. 
> 
> Αλλά χωρίς σοβαρό περιεχόμενο, και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω... βέβαια του τι είναι σοβαρό / αξιόλογο και ευμεγέθες περιεχόμενο, έχει να κανει με τον καθένα...


εγω παντως υποστηριζω την αποψη σου και ανηκω στην πρωτη κατηγορια που αναφερεις (περιεχομενο/υποτιτλους) ετσι δεν υπαρχει λογος να την κατεβαζω παρανομα

----------


## intech

Η ουσία είναι, οτι, ολη η 4 σειρά, είναι πλέον διαθέσιμη χωρίς το "κλίκι - κλίκι να ψάχνουν τορεντάδικα".
και ολο αυτό με τον γουγλη.. ευκολα.
Αρα ΚΆΤΙ  στραβο παίζεται....
Δεν πάμε καλά.
Τι αλλο να πώ?

----------


## Zus

> αν σου δίνουν περιεχόμενο, και υπότιτλους, δεν αξίζει, για τους περισσότερους τουλάχιστον, να χάνουν χρόνο κλίκι - κλίκι να ψάχνουν τορεντάδικα, χώρια τους υπότιτλους, και ναναι και σωστά συγχρονισμένα, και σε καλή αναλυση και όχι να σου ρθει κανα CAM με χάλια ήχο/εικόνα. Ενα 10αράκι ευρώ θα το έδινε άνετα το 80% των σημερινών torrent freaks, το αλλο 20% είναι και θα είναι του απόλυτου τσάμπα και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν, παρα μόνον εαν είναι δωρεάν. 
> 
> Αλλά χωρίς σοβαρό περιεχόμενο, και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω... βέβαια του τι είναι σοβαρό / αξιόλογο και ευμεγέθες περιεχόμενο, έχει να κανει με τον καθένα...


Το παίζει πολύ λάθος το παιχνίδι το Netflix. 

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να δοκιμάζω την υπηρεσία, για μία και μόνο σειρά η οποία από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι δική τους παραγωγή και να μην υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες όλες οι σαιζόν. Για ποιον λόγο να δώσω το Χ ποσό, από τη στιγμή που δεν μου παρέχουν ούτε τα βασικά.

Φαντάζομαι ότι ο λόγος είναι πως προβάλεται σε κάποια συνδρομητική πλατφόρμα ή ακόμα χειρότερα σε κάποιο ελεύθερο και έχουν από εκεί έσοδα? Αν ναι, συγνώμη αλλά δεν κάνουν δουλειά έτσι. Πρέπει να επιλέξουν. Ή θα βγάζουν από τα συμβόλαια μόνο, είτε από τις συνδρομές στο site. 
Είτε τουλάχιστον κι από τα δύο ταυτόχορνα, διότι δεκάρα δεν δίνω αν παίζει ταυτόχρονα σε συνδρομητική ή σε ελεύθερο, αρκεί να μου παρέχεται η άνεση της θέασης σε υπολιγιστή-κινητό όποτε το επιθυμώ.

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Έχεις στοιχεία για αυτό ή απλά είναι η εντύπωση που έχεις;


Μόνο εμπειρικά θα στο πω από το '98 μέχρι και σήμερα.
Δεν ξέρω προσωπικά κανέναν που να έχει μπει στο internet και να μην έχει διαπράξει πειρατεία.

Από τα πιο βαριά (torrent downloads ταινιών/μουσικής), στα πιο συχνά(online movie sites) μέχρι τα πιο ελαφριά(άκουσμα μουσικής στο youtube που ο uploader δεν είχε τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα).
Και αναφέρω ακόμα και το τελευταίο γιατί και αυτό είναι Copyright Infringement, άσχετα αν θεωρούμε ότι επειδή υπάρχει στο youtube είναι νόμιμο.
Θες να κατέβουμε μέχρι τα ringtones που έχουμε στο κινητό μας;

Και επειδή υπάρχουν φυσικά και αυτοί που δεν έχουν σχέση με το internet:
Θέλεις τα πειρατικά πακέτα Nova / ΟΤΕ Tv?
Θέλεις τις παράνομες προβολές Nova Sports/ OTE Tv sports σε καφενεία χωρίς το σχετικό εμπορικό πακέτο;

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι ο καθένας προβάλει μια διαφορετική δικαιολογία για ποίον λόγο το κάνει. Δικαιολογία που για αυτόν/αυτήν υπερκαλύπτεται η πράξη της κλοπής δικαιολογώντας απόλυτα αυτή την πράξη στον εαυτό τους.

Δεν την βρίσκω ελεύθερη στο βιντεοclub/βαριέμαι να πάω μέχρι το βιντεοclub (από τις παλαιότερες που δεν ισχύει πλέον)
Δεν βρίσκω υπότιτλους στις νόμιμες μεθόδους προβολής.
Βιάζομαι να δω την ταινία καθώς δεν ήρθε ακόμα Ελλάδα.
Δεν ήρθε καθόλου η ταινία στην Ελλάδα.
Δεν έχω λεφτά για να πάω να την δω στο cinema.
Δεν αξίζει να πάω να την δω/να δώσω λεφτά για να την δω στο cinema.
Δεν προβάλλεται η σειρά σε κανένα κανάλι στην Ελλάδα.
Τα κανάλια είναι 1-2 season πίσω από το εξωτερικό.
Οι διακοπές για διαφημίσεις μου την σπάνε.
Η ώρα που προβάλλεται δεν με βολεύει.
Την έχασα στην τηλεόραση.
Σιγά μην δώσω 1.5Ε για να την νοικιάσω από το OTE Tv OnDemand / HOL movie store.
θες και άλλες;

Στατιστικά θα βρεις τόσο εύκολα όσο για και για τις πραγματικές κλοπές. Σπάνια δλδ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος να παραδεχτεί σε δημογράφο ότι κλέβει; Αν και τα στατιστικά παραδοχής θα είναι υψηλότερα καθώς πολλοί δεν το θεωρούν κλοπή. Σε κάποια site βρήκα ένα ποσοστό. 58% για την Ελλάδα στο software piracy. Ένας στους δύο δηλαδή. ή 1 στα 2 software. Δεν κατάλαβα.

θα το ξαναπώ και ας πέσει κάτω. Όταν κάτι μας θίγει, δεν σημαίνει ότι παύει να είναι αληθές. Μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας.

*Bonus:* Ξέρεις έστω και έναν Έλληνα που να χρησιμοποιεί WinRAR ή WinZip και να το πλήρωσε;

----------


## kavadias

@iLLiCiT
υπάρχει και κόσμος που χρησιμοποιεί 7z. Υπάρχουν πολλά αντεπιχειρήματα σε αυτά που λες αλλά, quite frankly είσαι εκτός θέματος. Παρακαλώ ας μείνει το θέμα για το netflix.

τελείωσα 4η σαιζόν HoC, υπόψιν σε ερώτημα μου στο support τους για greek subs η απάντηση ήταν:




> *Netflix Jessica*
> Ahh okay, I am seeing only a few select languages that are here right now. We have been carefully making sure each one has the right languages, so I will let my content team know you have contacted for Greek, and we will make sure that is out to you shortly!
> *You*
> so there are greek subtitles for House of cards season 4?
> *You*
> will they be available today? tomorow? day after? do you know?
> *Netflix Jessica*
> I don't have any more information than that. I'm not sure what all it depends on, if it's still being edited or coded into the site. However, I know we are working on it as quickly as we can.
> *Netflix Jessica*
> If they told me more, I would definitely let you know! All I can do is make sure my content team knows you are really really looking for this soon.


από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχουν greek subs αλλά είναι in hold προς το παρόν;; δεν είμαι και σίγουρος. ανοιχτή απάντηση σε διάφορες ερμηνείες.

----------


## tsigarid

Off Topic





> *Bonus:* Ξέρεις έστω και έναν Έλληνα που να χρησιμοποιεί WinRAR ή WinZip και να το πλήρωσε;


Εγώ ξέρω το λιγότερο έναν, εμένα. Πολλοί άλλοι επίσης. Πόσους από τους Έλληνες χρήστες των winrar/winzip ξέρεις, για να είναι η δήλωσή σου αξιόπιστη; Έλεος πια με τις γενικεύσεις.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Μπορείς να το καταλάβεις και μόνος σου πολύ εύκολα διαβάζοντας τις προηγούμενες 40 σελίδες που όλοι λένε πως αν δεν βάλει υπότιτλους, θα μείνουν στο download. Όταν κάτι μας θίγει, δεν σημαίνει ότι παύει να είναι αληθές.


Μην μπερδευεσαι. Καποιος που δεν σκοπευει να αφησει το download δεν θα σου θεσει ζητημα υποτιτλων. Τετοια ζητηματα προβαλουν οσοι ενδιαφερονται για το προιον. Και ειναι θεμα καταναλωτικης συνειδησης να μην πληρωνεις κατι που δεν σου προσφερει τα αυτονοητα.

----------


## lewton

> @iLLiCiT
> υπάρχει και κόσμος που χρησιμοποιεί 7z. Υπάρχουν πολλά αντεπιχειρήματα σε αυτά που λες αλλά, quite frankly είσαι εκτός θέματος. Παρακαλώ ας μείνει το θέμα για το netflix.
> 
> τελείωσα 4η σαιζόν HoC, υπόψιν σε ερώτημα μου στο support τους για greek subs η απάντηση ήταν:
> 
> 
> 
> από αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι υπάρχουν greek subs αλλά είναι in hold προς το παρόν;; δεν είμαι και σίγουρος. ανοιχτή απάντηση σε διάφορες ερμηνείες.


Jessica Jones;

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ ξέρω το λιγότερο έναν, εμένα. Πολλοί άλλοι επίσης. Πόσους από τους Έλληνες χρήστες των winrar/winzip ξέρεις, για να είναι η δήλωσή σου αξιόπιστη; Έλεος πια με τις γενικεύσεις.


Σε τουλάχιστον 400 εγκαταστάσεις που έχω δει ως σήμερα (χωρίς υπερβολή). 0/400 πιστεύω ότι είναι μια αρκετά αξιόπιστη δήλωση. Έλεος, και ήμουν σίγουρος ότι εσύ θα το είχες "αγορασμένο". Και ότι θα ήξερες "πολλούς άλλους". Τι να πω, τότε κινούμαστε σε διαφορετικούς κύκλους ή διαφορετικές γεωγραφικές περιοχές. Μπράβο σου πάντως.




> Μην μπερδευεσαι. Καποιος που δεν σκοπευει να αφησει το download δεν θα σου θεσει ζητημα υποτιτλων. Τετοια ζητηματα προβαλουν οσοι ενδιαφερονται για το προιον. Και ειναι θεμα καταναλωτικης συνειδησης να μην πληρωνεις κατι που δεν σου προσφερει τα αυτονοητα.


Για να παραμείνουμε στο θέμα, όπως ζητάει ο Kavadias, η περίπτωση του netflix μου θυμίζει την εποχή που ξεκίνησε το DSL στην Ελλάδα με τις πανάκριβες συνδέσεις. Κάποιοι γενναίοι (που έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα δλδ) θα κάνουν την αρχή για να δείξουν ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για το προϊόν στην αγορά, ώστε αυτοί που έχουν "καταναλωτική συνείδηση" να το αποκτήσουν όταν θα αποκτήσει υπότιτλους.

Το τι είναι "αυτονόητο" είναι πάντα σχετικό. Πχ εγώ θεωρώ αυτονόητο την ύπαρξη πλούσιου content και με βρίσκει παντελώς αδιάφορο η υποστήριξη Ελληνικών υποτίτλων, ενώ κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να τον καλύπτει το περιεχόμενο και θα ζητάει υπότιτλους. Θα ήταν πιο σωστό να έλεγες "ειναι θεμα καταναλωτικης συνειδησης να μην πληρωνεις κατι που δεν σου προσφερει αυτό που θές"

----------


## Burning Skies

> Για να παραμείνουμε στο θέμα, όπως ζητάει ο Kavadias, η περίπτωση του netflix μου θυμίζει την εποχή που ξεκίνησε το DSL στην Ελλάδα με τις πανάκριβες συνδέσεις. Κάποιοι γενναίοι (που έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα δλδ) θα κάνουν την αρχή για να δείξουν ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για το προϊόν στην αγορά, ώστε αυτοί που έχουν "καταναλωτική συνείδηση" να το αποκτήσουν όταν θα αποκτήσει υπότιτλους.
> 
> Το τι είναι "αυτονόητο" είναι πάντα σχετικό. Πχ εγώ θεωρώ αυτονόητο την ύπαρξη πλούσιου content και με βρίσκει παντελώς αδιάφορο η υποστήριξη Ελληνικών υποτίτλων, ενώ κάποιον άλλο μπορεί να τον καλύπτει το περιεχόμενο και θα ζητάει υπότιτλους. Θα ήταν πιο σωστό να έλεγες "ειναι θεμα καταναλωτικης συνειδησης να μην πληρωνεις κατι που δεν σου προσφερει αυτό που θές"


Δεν βγάζει και ιδιαίτερο νόημα αυτό που γράφεις. Όποιος δηλαδή δεν είχε λεφτά ήταν φάουλ; και γιατί βάζεις την καταναλωτική συνείδηση σε εισαγωγικά; μήπως νομίζεις ότι ήταν συμφέρουσα η isdn ή η pstn dialup έναντι της adsl; που κάθε 3 λεπτά είχες χρονοχρεωση; 
Μήπως συγκρίνεις τελικά τελείως ανομοια πράγματα; 
Και αφού θεωρείς ότι είναι σχετικό το τι είναι αυτονόητο γιατί κρίνεις με βάση τα δικά σου αυτονόητα τις επιλογές των άλλων, κάνοντας μάλιστα και δίκη προθεσεων; 
Προσωπικά έχω επαναλάβει ότι δεν χρειάζομαι υπότιτλους αλλά θεωρώ αυτονοητη την ύπαρξη τους σε ένα προϊόν που παρέχεται σε μια χώρα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν βγάζει και ιδιαίτερο νόημα αυτό που γράφεις. Όποιος δηλαδή δεν είχε λεφτά ήταν φάουλ; και γιατί βάζεις την καταναλωτική συνείδηση σε εισαγωγικά; μήπως νομίζεις ότι ήταν συμφέρουσα η isdn ή η pstn dialup έναντι της adsl; που κάθε 3 λεπτά είχες χρονοχρεωση; 
> Μήπως συγκρίνεις τελικά τελείως ανομοια πράγματα; 
> Και αφού θεωρείς ότι είναι σχετικό το τι είναι αυτονόητο γιατί κρίνεις με βάση τα δικά σου αυτονόητα τις επιλογές των άλλων, κάνοντας μάλιστα και δίκη προθεσεων; 
> Προσωπικά έχω επαναλάβει ότι δεν χρειάζομαι υπότιτλους αλλά θεωρώ αυτονοητη την ύπαρξη τους σε ένα προϊόν που παρέχεται σε μια χώρα.


Δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά αυτό που νομίζω ότι λέει ο illicit είναι ότι εδώ έχουμε ένα προϊόν στα πρώτα του στάδια που αποτελεί κομμάτι μιας παγκόσμιας προσφοράς του Netflix.

Προφανώς όπως έχω πει κανείς δεν είναι αναγκασμένος να εγγραφεί στο Netflix και σίγουρα είναι αρκετά ατελής η προσφορά στην Ελλάδα.

Το μόνο που λέω από δική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι πως θα "ανοίξει" και άλλο η γκάμα ταινιών και σειρών με την πάροδο του χρόνου.

Αλλά, προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει dedicated 100% υποτιτλισμός ταινιών / σειρών στα ελληνικά.

Από εκεί και πέρα, καθείς επιλέγει

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά αυτό που νομίζω ότι λέει ο illicit είναι ότι εδώ έχουμε ένα προϊόν στα πρώτα του στάδια που αποτελεί κομμάτι μιας παγκόσμιας προσφοράς του Netflix.
> 
> Προφανώς όπως έχω πει κανείς δεν είναι αναγκασμένος να εγγραφεί στο Netflix και σίγουρα είναι αρκετά ατελής η προσφορά στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Το μόνο που λέω από δική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι πως θα "ανοίξει" και άλλο η γκάμα ταινιών και σειρών με την πάροδο του χρόνου.
> 
> Αλλά, προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει dedicated 100% υποτιτλισμός ταινιών / σειρών στα ελληνικά.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, καθείς επιλέγει


Μα η παραδοξότητα βρίσκεται αλλού..
Όταν έγινε διαθέσιμη και στην Ελλάδα η υπηρεσία «εμείς οι κακοί άνθρωποι που προτιμάμε να κλέβουμε από τόρρεντ» όπως κάποιοι κατηγορούν,  κρίναμε την υπηρεσία με βάση αυτά που πρόσφερε εκείνη την στιγμή…
Αυτό για κάποιους δεν είναι προφανώς αρεστό, πιστεύοντας ότι δεν πρέπει να σχολιάζουμε αρνητικά λόγο του ότι αυτοί πχ δεν είχαν θέμα με τους υπότιτλους…
Ναι αλλά ο άλλος έχει θέμα και αρνείται να πάει σαν το πρόβατο κάπου, που η υπηρεσία δεν του καλύπτει τις ανάγκες…
Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το σημείο που στο μικρό μυαλό ορισμένων, ο Έλληνας «μεταμορφώνεται» σε εθισμένο με την κλεψιά πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, που είναι ο στυλοβάτης της «βιομηχανίας» των τορεντ κλπ κλπ… μόνο και μόνο γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή ο κακός Έλληνας έχει καταναλωτική συνείδηση.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Μα η παραδοξότητα βρίσκεται αλλού..
> Όταν έγινε διαθέσιμη και στην Ελλάδα η υπηρεσία «εμείς οι κακοί άνθρωποι που προτιμάμε να κλέβουμε από τόρρεντ» όπως κάποιοι κατηγορούν,  κρίναμε την υπηρεσία με βάση αυτά που πρόσφερε εκείνη την στιγμή…
> Αυτό για κάποιους δεν είναι προφανώς αρεστό, πιστεύοντας ότι δεν πρέπει να σχολιάζουμε αρνητικά λόγο του ότι αυτοί πχ δεν είχαν θέμα με τους υπότιτλους…
> Ναι αλλά ο άλλος έχει θέμα και αρνείται να πάει σαν το πρόβατο κάπου, που η υπηρεσία δεν του καλύπτει τις ανάγκες…
> Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το σημείο που στο μικρό μυαλό ορισμένων, ο Έλληνας «μεταμορφώνεται» σε εθισμένο με την κλεψιά πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, που είναι ο στυλοβάτης της «βιομηχανίας» των τορεντ κλπ κλπ… μόνο και μόνο γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή ο κακός Έλληνας έχει καταναλωτική συνείδηση.


Αυτό ακριβώς...

----------


## PopManiac

> Μα η παραδοξότητα βρίσκεται αλλού..
> Όταν έγινε διαθέσιμη και στην Ελλάδα η υπηρεσία «εμείς οι κακοί άνθρωποι που προτιμάμε να κλέβουμε από τόρρεντ» όπως κάποιοι κατηγορούν,  κρίναμε την υπηρεσία με βάση αυτά που πρόσφερε εκείνη την στιγμή…
> Αυτό για κάποιους δεν είναι προφανώς αρεστό, πιστεύοντας ότι δεν πρέπει να σχολιάζουμε αρνητικά λόγο του ότι αυτοί πχ δεν είχαν θέμα με τους υπότιτλους…
> Ναι αλλά ο άλλος έχει θέμα και αρνείται να πάει σαν το πρόβατο κάπου, που η υπηρεσία δεν του καλύπτει τις ανάγκες…
> Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το σημείο που στο μικρό μυαλό ορισμένων, ο Έλληνας «μεταμορφώνεται» σε εθισμένο με την κλεψιά πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, που είναι ο στυλοβάτης της «βιομηχανίας» των τορεντ κλπ κλπ… μόνο και μόνο γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή ο κακός Έλληνας έχει καταναλωτική συνείδηση.


Ώπα, βάλε φρένο στο καλάμι και κατέβα από τη σέλα  :Thumb down: 

Τι εννοείς "πρόβατο" (και στην τελική αυτομάτως διαφοροποιείσαι ως κάποιος ανώτερος); Δλδ αν κάποιος έχει το διαθέσιμο εισόδημα, θέλει να ξεκινήσει Netflix Ελλάδας από Day 1, δεν έχει κανένα θέμα με έλλειψη υποτιτλισμού, είναι το πρόβατο ενώ εσύ (ή ο ΧΨΩ) που λες ότι το Netflix δεν σου κάνει και προς το παρόν θα (παρα)μείνεις σε κατέβασμα ή streaming μη αδειδοτημένων προϊόντων είσαι ο έξυπνος καταναλωτής;

----------


## Burning Skies

> Ώπα, βάλε φρένο στο καλάμι και κατέβα από τη σέλα 
> 
> Τι εννοείς "πρόβατο" (και στην τελική αυτομάτως διαφοροποιείσαι ως κάποιος ανώτερος); Δλδ αν κάποιος έχει το διαθέσιμο εισόδημα, θέλει να ξεκινήσει Netflix Ελλάδας από Day 1, δεν έχει κανένα θέμα με έλλειψη υποτιτλισμού, είναι το πρόβατο ενώ εσύ (ή ο ΧΨΩ) που λες ότι το Netflix δεν σου κάνει και προς το παρόν θα (παρα)μείνεις σε κατέβασμα ή streaming μη αδειδοτημένων προϊόντων είσαι ο έξυπνος καταναλωτής;


Κατά την γνώμη μου πρόβατο δεν είναι αυτός που θα πληρώσει netflix (εφόσον του καλύπτει τις ανάγκες). Πρόβατο όμως είναι αν ταυτόχρονα θεωρεί μεμπτο ότι κάποιοι άλλοι απαιτούν στοιχειώδη πράγματα. 
Αλλά όπως και να έχει πληρώνοντας ένα προϊόν που είναι ελλιπες δεν θεωρώ ότι προαγει το ενδεχόμενο να γίνει επαρκες αυτό το προϊόν.

----------


## yiapap

> Αλλά όπως και να έχει πληρώνοντας ένα προϊόν που είναι ελλιπες δεν θεωρώ ότι προαγει το ενδεχόμενο να γίνει επαρκες αυτό το προϊόν.


Μπεεεε...
Δηλαδή ρε μπέρνιν εγώ που δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους και θεωρώ τα 10€ που πληρώνω καλό αντίτιμο συγκριτικά με το περιεχόμενο που εγώ θέλω και η υποηρεσία δίνει πρέπει.... να μπαϊκοτάρω το Netflix για να γίνει επαρκές... για σένα και τον bromiaris1gr;;;;;;
Πάτε καλά ωρέ;

----------


## famous-walker

> Ώπα, βάλε φρένο στο καλάμι και κατέβα από τη σέλα 
> 
> Τι εννοείς "πρόβατο" (και στην τελική αυτομάτως διαφοροποιείσαι ως κάποιος ανώτερος); Δλδ αν κάποιος έχει το διαθέσιμο εισόδημα, θέλει να ξεκινήσει Netflix Ελλάδας από Day 1, δεν έχει κανένα θέμα με έλλειψη υποτιτλισμού, είναι το πρόβατο ενώ εσύ (ή ο ΧΨΩ) που λες ότι το Netflix δεν σου κάνει και προς το παρόν θα (παρα)μείνεις σε κατέβασμα ή streaming μη αδειδοτημένων προϊόντων είσαι ο έξυπνος καταναλωτής;


Νομίζω είπε για κάποιον που δεν του καλύπτει τις ανάγκες. Με άλλα λόγια του είναι απαραίτητοι οι υπότιτλοι πρωτίστως και δευτερευόντως κατά πόσο η "ποικιλία" τον καλύπτει.

----------


## PopManiac

> Νομίζω είπε για κάποιον που δεν του καλύπτει τις ανάγκες. Με άλλα λόγια του είναι απαραίτητοι οι υπότιτλοι πρωτίστως και δευτερευόντως κατά πόσο η "ποικιλία" τον καλύπτει.


Μα από την αρχή το λέω(με) ότι η συνδρομή δεν είναι υποχρεωτική. Δεν σου καλύπτει τις ανάγκες, δεν είναι αυτό που θέλεις (εδώ άλλοι το συνέκριναν με streaming αλλά από μη αδειοδοτημένους "παρόχους" και το έβγαλαν ελλιπές!!!), ΟΚ μην το πάρεις. Τίποτε το μεμπτόν μέχρι εδώ.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

> Ώπα, βάλε φρένο στο καλάμι και κατέβα από τη σέλα 
> 
> Τι εννοείς "πρόβατο" (και στην τελική αυτομάτως διαφοροποιείσαι ως κάποιος ανώτερος); Δλδ αν κάποιος έχει το διαθέσιμο εισόδημα, θέλει να ξεκινήσει Netflix Ελλάδας από Day 1, δεν έχει κανένα θέμα με έλλειψη υποτιτλισμού, είναι το πρόβατο ενώ εσύ (ή ο ΧΨΩ) που λες ότι το Netflix δεν σου κάνει και προς το παρόν θα (παρα)μείνεις σε κατέβασμα ή streaming μη αδειδοτημένων προϊόντων είσαι ο έξυπνος καταναλωτής;


Προφανώς το φρένο το χρειάζεσαι εσύ αγαπητέ και άμεση προσγείωση στην πραγματικότητα γιατί δεν έχεις καταλάβει τη γράφω (καλοπροαίρετα πάντα)

Εγώ σχολιάζω τις ταμπέλες που βάζουν ορισμένοι, σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους λόγο του ότι τόλμησαν να έχουν διαφορετική άποψη και να την εκφράσουν δημόσια ότι δεν θέλουν εκείνη την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή με τις παρούσες συνθήκες να αγοράσουν μια υπηρεσία που δεν τους προσφέρει αυτά που θέλουν…
Σε πιο σημείο κατηγόρησα εγώ κάποιον που αγόρασε την υπηρεσία?
Και για να σε βοηθήσω ακόμη περισσότερο…
Εσύ πως θα αποκαλέσεις έναν καταναλωτή που καταναλώνει κάτι που δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του? Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αν εσύ δεν μιλάς την αγγλική γλώσσα θα αγοράσεις μια υπηρεσία χωρίς υποτίτλους μόνο και μόνο γιατί ήρθε η Netflix στην Ελλάδα ή γιατί θα φοβηθείς μήπως κάποιοι κομπλεξικοί σου βάλουν κάποια ταμπέλα? 
Εγώ αν κάποιος κάνει κάτι τέτοιο τον αποκαλώ ΠΡΟΒΑΤΟ.
Προφανώς όποιος χρειάζονταν την υπηρεσία.. τον καλύπτει.. είχε και τα χρήματα, καλά έκανε και την αγόρασε… αλλά μέχρι το να κατηγορούμε τους πάντες για κλέφτες… για εθισμένους στα τορρεντ κλπ κλπ  απέχει κάτι χιλιόμετρα.

Και σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο εγώ δήλωσα ότι «θα (παρα)μείνω σε κατέβασμα ή streaming μη αδειδοτημένων προϊόντων»?

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπεεεε...
> Δηλαδή ρε μπέρνιν εγώ που δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους και θεωρώ τα 10€ που πληρώνω καλό αντίτιμο συγκριτικά με το περιεχόμενο που εγώ θέλω και η υποηρεσία δίνει πρέπει.... να μπαϊκοτάρω το Netflix για να γίνει επαρκές... για σένα και τον *bromiaris1gr*;;;;;;
> Πάτε καλά ωρέ;


Μίλησα εγώ για μποϊκοτάζ κάποιας υπηρεσίας?
Πας καλά ωρέ?

----------


## Burning Skies

> Μπεεεε...
> Δηλαδή ρε μπέρνιν εγώ που δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους και θεωρώ τα 10€ που πληρώνω καλό αντίτιμο συγκριτικά με το περιεχόμενο που εγώ θέλω και η υποηρεσία δίνει πρέπει.... να μπαϊκοτάρω το Netflix για να γίνει επαρκές... για σένα και τον bromiaris1gr;;;;;;
> Πάτε καλά ωρέ;


Μην διαβάζεις αποσπασματικα ότι γράφω. Καταρχήν δεν κατηγορησα κανέναν και ουτε σε είπα πρόβατο (ανέφερα συγκεκριμένα ποιους εντασσω σε αυτή την κατηγορία). Επιτρεψε μου όμως να θεωρώ ότι αν εσύ πχ. καλυπτεσαι από μη localized περιεχόμενο και πληρώνεις τότε δεν προαγεις το ενδεχόμενο του να προχωρησει localization. Το οποίο localization το θεωρώ αυτονόητο άσχετα αν μας ενδιαφέρει προσωπικά ως όχι. Δεν σου ζήτησα να μποικοταρεις τίποτα αλλά μου επιτρέπεις να έχω αυτή την εκτίμηση;

----------


## Zus

> Μπεεεε...
> Δηλαδή ρε μπέρνιν εγώ που δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους και θεωρώ τα 10€ που πληρώνω καλό αντίτιμο συγκριτικά με το περιεχόμενο που εγώ θέλω και η υποηρεσία δίνει πρέπει.... να μπαϊκοτάρω το Netflix για να γίνει επαρκές... για σένα και τον bromiaris1gr;;;;;;
> Πάτε καλά ωρέ;


Δεν νομίζω ότι διαβάσατε όλα τα μηνύματα που προηγήθηκαν, ούτε εσύ ούτε και ο pop.

Βγήκε η υπηρεσία, την δοκίμασαν ορισμένοι και για πολλούς (σημαντικούς για εκείνους) λόγους, δεν ήτανε ικανοποιημένοι και το σχολίασαν.

Κάπου εκεί εμφανίστηκε ένας τύπος και έγραψε, έτσι είναι με τους έλληνες. Μια ζωή στην κλεψιά.  :onetooth:

----------


## hellenicsun

Λέτε εσείς τα δικά σας, εγώ περιμένω νέο επεισόδιο Better call Saul, αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα έρθει η 2η σεζόν Jessica Jones και τελειώνω την Elementary. Τίποτε άλλο εκτός από House of Cards που βλέπω επίσης;

----------


## pankostas

Ρε παιδιά τι θέμα απ ότι κατάλαβα ειναι και οι υπότιτλοι . Αφού το House of cards έχει υποτιτλιστει από τον ΟΤΕ τους πιστεύω είναι εύκολο να αγοράσει τους υπότιτλους το netflix.

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν χρειαζεστε να τσακωνεστε (ξερω οτι δεν το κανετε)
αρκει να σας αναφερω οτι εγω ημουν απο την "Day One" συνδρομητης της δωρεαν υπηρεσιας για ενα μηνα στο Netflix οταν εμαθα οτι θα κυκλοφορησει η υπηρεσια στην ελλαδα μεσω του XBOX One (Preview Program) καθως το ειχαν ανακοινωσει
εγω ημουν αυτος που φωναξα εδω οτι αν και πληρωνω για συνδρομη δεν αξιζει μεχρι τωρα το περιεχομενο και οι υπηρεσιες του για το ποσο της συνδρομης που ζηταει και περιμενω βελτιωση προκειμενου να παραμεινω συνδρομητης
εγω ημουν αυτος που ειπα οτι συνεχιζω να κατεβαζω με την γρηγορη γραμμη συνδεσης που εχω στο διαδικτυο (ασχετως αν απολαμβανω τις υπηρεσιες του Netflix) η αγοραζω προιοντα απο το google play store/microsoft-windows-xbox store/steam/origin

καθως σας διαφευγει μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια (μπορει να ειμαι λαθος) τα χρηματα που διαθετει ο ελληνας (μισθος/συνταξη) δεν μπορειτε να τα συγκρινετε με αυτα που παιρνουν οι ξενοι

καθως αν εγω π.χ δεν πληρωμουν με 490 ευρω το μηνα αλλα εβγαζα 1000 με 1500 ευρω θα ηταν διαφορετικη η καταναλωτικη μου συνειδηση απο οτι ειναι τωρα

αυτα ειχα να πω

βεβαια αυτο δεν αλλαζει την αποψη που λεω οτι αυτη η χωρα εχει "10.000.000 ζωντανα" η αλλιως "προβατα" και σε αυτα βαζω και τον εαυτο μου 

αλλα ο χαρακτηρισμος αυτος κολλαει στο γεγονος ποιοι μας κυβερνουν οχι εδω.

----------


## bromiaris1gr

Μα αγαπητέ το τραγικό της υπόθεσης δεν είναι τα 10 ευρώ/μήνα (όπου στο κάτω κάτω στην δική μου πόλη με 3,5 ευρώ/καφέ είναι 3 καφέδες), αλλά στο ότι μερικοί φωστήρες λόγο του ότι έχεις άποψη και την λες και αυτή η άποψη δεν ταιριάζει με την δικιά τους, βάζουν ταμπέλες… 
Τώρα θα μου πεις ότι  έχουμε συνηθίσει από ταμπέλες σε αυτή την χώρα δεκαετίες τώρα σε όποιον τολμά να έχει διαφορετική άποψη.. 
Παλιότερα οι Δεξιοί βάζανε την ταμπέλα του Κουμουνιστή.. σήμερα οι Αριστεροί βάζουν την ταμπέλα του Φασίστα, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του τζαμπατζή και κλέφτη πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων…
Τέλος πάντων

----------


## yiapap

> Μην διαβάζεις αποσπασματικα ότι γράφω. Καταρχήν δεν κατηγορησα κανέναν και ουτε σε είπα πρόβατο (ανέφερα συγκεκριμένα ποιους εντασσω σε αυτή την κατηγορία). Επιτρεψε μου όμως να θεωρώ ότι αν εσύ πχ. καλυπτεσαι από μη localized περιεχόμενο και πληρώνεις τότε δεν προαγεις το ενδεχόμενο του να προχωρησει localization. Το οποίο localization το θεωρώ αυτονόητο άσχετα αν μας ενδιαφέρει προσωπικά ως όχι. Δεν σου ζήτησα να μποικοταρεις τίποτα αλλά μου επιτρέπεις να έχω αυτή την εκτίμηση;


Άρα αν εσύ παραμένεις συνδρομητής π.χ. στη Nova ενώ εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει το περιεχόμενο που πρέπει για το κόστος της υπηρεσίας, κάτι δεν κάνεις εσύ καλά;

----------


## PopManiac

> Μα αγαπητέ το τραγικό της υπόθεσης δεν είναι τα 10 ευρώ/μήνα (όπου στο κάτω κάτω στην δική μου πόλη με 3,5 ευρώ/καφέ είναι 3 καφέδες), αλλά στο ότι μερικοί φωστήρες λόγο του ότι έχεις άποψη και την λες και αυτή η άποψη δεν ταιριάζει με την δικιά τους, βάζουν ταμπέλες… 
> Τώρα θα μου πεις ότι  έχουμε συνηθίσει από ταμπέλες σε αυτή την χώρα δεκαετίες τώρα σε όποιον τολμά να έχει διαφορετική άποψη.. 
> Παλιότερα οι Δεξιοί βάζανε την ταμπέλα του Κουμουνιστή.. σήμερα οι Αριστεροί βάζουν την ταμπέλα του Φασίστα, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση του τζαμπατζή και κλέφτη πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων…
> Τέλος πάντων


Για κάποιον που διαμαρτύρεται για ταμπέλες το έχεις μια χαρά και το χειρίζεσαι τέλεια  :Wink: 

Έγραψες:




> Εσύ πως θα αποκαλέσεις έναν καταναλωτή που καταναλώνει κάτι που δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του? Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αν εσύ δεν μιλάς την αγγλική γλώσσα θα αγοράσεις μια υπηρεσία χωρίς υποτίτλους μόνο και μόνο γιατί ήρθε η Netflix στην Ελλάδα ή γιατί θα φοβηθείς μήπως κάποιοι κομπλεξικοί σου βάλουν κάποια ταμπέλα? 
> Εγώ αν κάποιος κάνει κάτι τέτοιο τον αποκαλώ ΠΡΟΒΑΤΟ.


Στο νήμα αυτό δεν υπάρξει κανείς πάντως που να υποστηρίζει ότι έβαλε Νetflix επειδή είναι trendy αλλά και να το έκανε σιγά το fashion statement να τον έλεγε κανείς πρόβατο (που υποννοεί και κάτι άλλο).

Και στην τελική: Το Netflix τη σήμερον στην Ελλάδα σαφώς και υπολείπεται πολλών τόσο από περιεχόμενο όσο και από υπηρεσία (υπότιτλοι). Από εκεί και πέρα κανείς επιλέγει και το έχει από τώρα επειδή του κάθεται μια χαρά για τους ΧΨΩ λόγους, άλλος περιμένει

----------


## bromiaris1gr

Άντε και από την αρχή…
Η όλη συζήτηση ξεκίνησε όταν ένας φίλος αποκάλεσε όλους ανεξαιρέτως τους Έλληνες που διαφωνούν μαζί του ως προς την αναγκαιότητα του να έχουν την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία, κλέφτες πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, ότι οι Έλληνες είναι εθισμένοι στο παράνομο κατέβασμα κλπ κλπ πετώντας λάσπη στον ανεμιστήρα και βάζοντας την ταμπέλα Τζαμπατζής και Κλέφτης σε όλους όσους διαφωνούν.

Εγώ διαφωνώντας με αυτή την στοχοποίηση είπα το πολύ απλό ότι πρέπει κάποιος να είναι σαν πρόβατο που πηγαίνει με το κοπάδι χωρίς να έχει την δική του άποψη και όποιος τολμήσει να έχει αντίθετη άποψη πρέπει να στοχοποιήτε?

Εκεί κάπου το «έχασες» και άρχισες να λες ότι αφού δεν είμαι και εγώ ένας καταναλωτής πρόβατο στο κοπάδι και είμαι «έξυπνος καταναλωτής» άρα «θα (παρα)μείνω σε κατέβασμα ή streaming μη αδειδοτημένων προϊόντων»!



> ...λες ότι το Netflix δεν σου κάνει και προς το παρόν θα (παρα)μείνεις σε κατέβασμα ή streaming μη αδειδοτημένων προϊόντων είσαι ο έξυπνος καταναλωτής;


Και ειλικρινά απορώ από πού έβγαλες ένα τέτοιο συμπέρασμα για να με ρωτάς!

Εκτός και αν ενστερνίζεσαι τα όσα λέχτηκαν παραπάνω ότι όποιος διαφωνεί «κλέβει πνευματικά δικαιώματα με τορρεντ».

Τέλος πάντων το κουράσαμε πολύ το θέμα… και ο κάθε ένας που διαβάζει θα έχει βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του.

----------


## PopManiac

Για το περί torrent και τζαμπατζήδων δεν μίλησα εγώ (και έκανα και ένα λάθος αποδίδοντας σε εσένα αυτό το περί έξυπνου καταναλωτή)

Στα υπόλοιπα εμμένω σε ό,τι έχω γράψει

----------


## Burning Skies

> Άρα αν εσύ παραμένεις συνδρομητής π.χ. στη Nova ενώ εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει το περιεχόμενο που πρέπει για το κόστος της υπηρεσίας, κάτι δεν κάνεις εσύ καλά;


Δεν ειναι θεμα ποιος κανει καλα και ποιος οχι. Και συγκρινεις και ανομοια πραγματα. Εν προκειμενω πληρωνεις μια "beta" κατασταση. Και θεωρω οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα παραμεινει "beta" αν αρκετοι την πληρωνουν. Το ειπα πολυ ξεκαθαρα. Θεωρω οτι ειναι αυτονοητο το localization για ενα προιον που παρεχεται σε συγκεκριμενη χωρα. Και γι' αυτο δεν προκειται να πληρωσω (ασχετα αν προσωπικα δεν χρειαζομαι ελληνικους υποτιτλους) μια εταιρια που αντιμετωπιζει το κοινο της περιοχης μου ως πελατες β' διαλογης. Που τους ζηταει να πληρωνουν περισσοτερα απο τον μεσο Βρετανο, Ολλανδο κοκ (σε σχεση με το μεσο εισοδημα της περιοχης) για μια υπηρεσια με ανυπαρκτο localization. Για μενα αυτο ειναι και ζητημα της καταναλωτικης συνειδησης που δεν θεωρω οτι περιοριζεται στο τι βολευει τον καθενα προσωπικα αλλα στο οτι επιβαλλεται να πληρουνται καποια βασικα κριτηρια που θα υποδεικνυουν στοιχειωδη σεβασμο στην βαση των καταναλωτων. 
Αν μιλουσαμε για μια υπηρεσια ου παρειχε ΕΝΑ προιον, ΕΝΑ πακετο ομοιο παγκοσμιως, σε κοινη τιμη τοτε δεν θα υπηρχε τετοιο ζητημα. Αλλα μιλαμε για μια υπηρεσια που ειναι προσαρμοσμενη ανα γεωγραφικη περιοχη οποτε για να θεωρειται επαρκες το προιον θα πρεπει απαραιτητα να υπαρχει και το localization, πως να το κανουμε τωρα...

----------


## panic

Off Topic


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9MZNEXrElw

----------


## tzelen

> Δεν ειναι θεμα ποιος κανει καλα και ποιος οχι. Και συγκρινεις και ανομοια πραγματα. Εν προκειμενω πληρωνεις μια "beta" κατασταση. Και θεωρω οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα παραμεινει "beta" αν αρκετοι την πληρωνουν. Το ειπα πολυ ξεκαθαρα. Θεωρω οτι ειναι αυτονοητο το localization για ενα προιον που παρεχεται σε συγκεκριμενη χωρα. Και γι' αυτο δεν προκειται να πληρωσω (ασχετα αν προσωπικα δεν χρειαζομαι ελληνικους υποτιτλους) μια εταιρια που αντιμετωπιζει το κοινο της περιοχης μου ως πελατες β' διαλογης. Που τους ζηταει να πληρωνουν περισσοτερα απο τον μεσο Βρετανο, Ολλανδο κοκ (σε σχεση με το μεσο εισοδημα της περιοχης) για μια υπηρεσια με ανυπαρκτο localization. Για μενα αυτο ειναι και ζητημα της καταναλωτικης συνειδησης που δεν θεωρω οτι περιοριζεται στο τι βολευει τον καθενα προσωπικα αλλα στο οτι επιβαλλεται να πληρουνται καποια βασικα κριτηρια που θα υποδεικνυουν στοιχειωδη σεβασμο στην βαση των καταναλωτων. 
> Αν μιλουσαμε για μια υπηρεσια ου παρειχε ΕΝΑ προιον, ΕΝΑ πακετο ομοιο παγκοσμιως, σε κοινη τιμη τοτε δεν θα υπηρχε τετοιο ζητημα. Αλλα μιλαμε για μια υπηρεσια που ειναι προσαρμοσμενη ανα γεωγραφικη περιοχη οποτε για να θεωρειται επαρκες το προιον θα πρεπει απαραιτητα να υπαρχει και το localization, πως να το κανουμε τωρα...


Στο θέμα του localization συμφωνώ απόλυτα (αν και προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί η ανυπαρξία υποτίτλων, ακόμη και αγγλικών)

----------


## lewton

> δεν χρειαζεστε να τσακωνεστε (ξερω οτι δεν το κανετε)
> αρκει να σας αναφερω οτι εγω ημουν απο την "Day One" συνδρομητης της δωρεαν υπηρεσιας για ενα μηνα στο Netflix οταν εμαθα οτι θα κυκλοφορησει η υπηρεσια στην ελλαδα μεσω του XBOX One (Preview Program) καθως το ειχαν ανακοινωσει
> εγω ημουν αυτος που φωναξα εδω οτι αν και πληρωνω για συνδρομη δεν αξιζει μεχρι τωρα το περιεχομενο και οι υπηρεσιες του για το ποσο της συνδρομης που ζηταει και περιμενω βελτιωση προκειμενου να παραμεινω συνδρομητης
> εγω ημουν αυτος που ειπα οτι συνεχιζω να κατεβαζω με την γρηγορη γραμμη συνδεσης που εχω στο διαδικτυο (ασχετως αν απολαμβανω τις υπηρεσιες του Netflix) η αγοραζω προιοντα απο το google play store/microsoft-windows-xbox store/steam/origin
> 
> καθως σας διαφευγει μια σημαντικη λεπτομερεια (μπορει να ειμαι λαθος) τα χρηματα που διαθετει ο ελληνας (μισθος/συνταξη) δεν μπορειτε να τα συγκρινετε με αυτα που παιρνουν οι ξενοι
> 
> καθως αν εγω π.χ δεν πληρωμουν με 490 ευρω το μηνα αλλα εβγαζα 1000 με 1500 ευρω θα ηταν διαφορετικη η καταναλωτικη μου συνειδηση απο οτι ειναι τωρα
> 
> ...


Μήπως ακριβώς λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης το να πληρώσει ο Έλληνας 10€/μήνα/σπίτι για να έχει τόσες σειρές και ταινίες είναι για αυτόν πιο χρήσιμο από ο,τι για το Γερμανό που μπορεί πιο εύκολα να σκάει 10-15€/κεφάλι κάθε Σ-Κ για να πάει σινεμά;

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν ειναι θεμα ποιος κανει καλα και ποιος οχι. Και συγκρινεις και ανομοια πραγματα. Εν προκειμενω πληρωνεις μια "beta" κατασταση. Και θεωρω οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα παραμεινει "beta" αν αρκετοι την πληρωνουν. Το ειπα πολυ ξεκαθαρα. Θεωρω οτι ειναι αυτονοητο το localization για ενα προιον που παρεχεται σε συγκεκριμενη χωρα. Και γι' αυτο δεν προκειται να πληρωσω (ασχετα αν προσωπικα δεν χρειαζομαι ελληνικους υποτιτλους) μια εταιρια που αντιμετωπιζει το κοινο της περιοχης μου ως πελατες β' διαλογης. Που τους ζηταει να πληρωνουν περισσοτερα απο τον μεσο Βρετανο, Ολλανδο κοκ (σε σχεση με το μεσο εισοδημα της περιοχης) για μια υπηρεσια με ανυπαρκτο localization. Για μενα αυτο ειναι και ζητημα της καταναλωτικης συνειδησης που δεν θεωρω οτι περιοριζεται στο τι βολευει τον καθενα προσωπικα αλλα στο οτι επιβαλλεται να πληρουνται καποια βασικα κριτηρια που θα υποδεικνυουν στοιχειωδη σεβασμο στην βαση των καταναλωτων. 
> Αν μιλουσαμε για *μια υπηρεσια ου παρειχε ΕΝΑ προιον, ΕΝΑ πακετο ομοιο παγκοσμιως*, σε κοινη τιμη τοτε δεν θα υπηρχε τετοιο ζητημα. Αλλα μιλαμε για μια υπηρεσια που ειναι προσαρμοσμενη ανα γεωγραφικη περιοχη οποτε για να θεωρειται επαρκες το προιον θα πρεπει απαραιτητα να υπαρχει και το localization, πως να το κανουμε τωρα...


To be fair, αν ανατρέξεις στην αρχική ανακοίνωση από όπου ξεκίνησε το νήμα στην ουσία προς το παρόν πρόκειται όντως για μία υπηρεσία με ένα προϊόν παγκοσμίως και οι χώρες που είναι localized είναι (προς το παρόν;; ) η εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας. Έτσι, έχουμε Netflix Belgie με dedicated ιστοσελίδα αλλά δεν έχεις Netflix Ελλάδα αντιστοίχως.

Απλά ο χαρακτήρας αυτού που λες localization έχει μάλλον να κάνει με τον περιορισμό των ταινιών / σειρών λόγω IP συμφωνιών μεταξύ Netflix και κατόχων ΙΡ σε κάθε κράτος.

Άρα - πάντοτε για να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί - το Netflix δεν προσφέρει localized / dedicated ελληνική υπηρεσία (ακόμα; ). Απλά άνοιξε τις πόρτες σε 100+ χώρες στο αρχικό του προϊόν.

Βλέπω μάλιστα ότι στην Ελλάδα παρέχεται το default ΕU μπουκέτο ταινιών σειρών κομμένο από τους ΙΡ περιορισμούς που υφίστανται στη χώρα.

----------


## zianna

Το ελληνικό netflix έχει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους παντού ή όχι;

Τεσπα, κάτι που συνειδητοποίησα απόψε..
Χρησιμοποιώντας vpn ή αλλαγή dns μπαίνεις κανονικά και βλέπεις το περιεχόμενο της χώρας που σε ενδιαφέρει. Όταν πας να παίξεις το επεισόδιο/ταινία σε μπλοκάρει και δεν μπορείς.
*Αν όμως* η ταινία/το επεισόδιο είναι διαθέσιμο στη βιβλιοθήκη της χώρας που βρίσκεσαι, τότε δεν σε μπλοκάρει και μπορείς να το παρακολουθήσεις κανονικότατα. Το θετικό στην διαδικασία είναι ότι έχεις πρόσβαση στους υπότιτλους της χώρας που χρησιμοποίησες το dns/vpn να συνδεθείς.

Πχ, γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά γαλλικά, στο ελληνικό netflix αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχουν γαλλικοί υπότιτλοι. Συνδέεσαι στο γαλλικό netflix, και σε οποιαδήποτε ταινία/σειρά που είναι κοινή και στις δύο χώρες, έχεις πρόσβαση στους γαλλικούς υπότιτλους.

Επίσης δειλά-δειλά κάποια dns changers αρχίζουν να ξαναδουλεύουν, ιδίως για συνδέσεις με το αμερικάνικο netflix χρησιμοποιώντας pc/laptop. Προφανώς ξεκίνησαν αντεπίθεση.

----------


## chat1978

> Μα η παραδοξότητα βρίσκεται αλλού..
> Όταν έγινε διαθέσιμη και στην Ελλάδα η υπηρεσία «εμείς οι κακοί άνθρωποι που προτιμάμε να κλέβουμε από τόρρεντ» όπως κάποιοι κατηγορούν,  κρίναμε την υπηρεσία με βάση αυτά που πρόσφερε εκείνη την στιγμή…
> Αυτό για κάποιους δεν είναι προφανώς αρεστό, πιστεύοντας ότι δεν πρέπει να σχολιάζουμε αρνητικά λόγο του ότι αυτοί πχ δεν είχαν θέμα με τους υπότιτλους…
> Ναι αλλά ο άλλος έχει θέμα και αρνείται να πάει σαν το πρόβατο κάπου, που η υπηρεσία δεν του καλύπτει τις ανάγκες…
> Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το σημείο που στο μικρό μυαλό ορισμένων, ο Έλληνας «μεταμορφώνεται» σε εθισμένο με την κλεψιά πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, που είναι ο στυλοβάτης της «βιομηχανίας» των τορεντ κλπ κλπ… μόνο και μόνο γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή ο κακός Έλληνας έχει καταναλωτική συνείδηση.


Νομίζω έχασες το ποστ με το πρόβατο.
Μου άρεσε όμως αυτό το σημείο.




> Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το σημείο που στο μικρό μυαλό ορισμένων, ο Έλληνας «μεταμορφώνεται» σε εθισμένο με την κλεψιά πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, που είναι ο στυλοβάτης της «βιομηχανίας» των τορεντ κλπ κλπ… μόνο και μόνο γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή ο κακός Έλληνας έχει καταναλωτική συνείδηση.


Κάποιες σκέψεις γενικά κάνοντας και τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου.

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα είναι το τσάμπα ή η λειτουργικότητα και το περιεχόμενο.
Παλαιότερα θα έλεγα σαφώς το τσάμπα. Εξαρτάται και σε ποια φάση της ζωής του είναι ο καθένας.

Πάντως και εγώ λόγω καταναλωτικής συνείδησης δεν κάθομαι στο netflix. Τώρα, μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι η συνείδηση μου είναι λίγο τζούφια καθώς λόγω torrent, έχω συνηθίσει να τα περιμένω όλα άμεσα και διαθέσιμα όποτε εγώ γουστάρω. Βέβαια όταν με πρήζουν για το παγκόσμιο χωριό και ξεσκίζουν τις χώρες και πολιτισμούς, αυτό το κάνουν με ανταλλάγματα όπως τα καλούδια της καλής "ζωής". Πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπήρξε ποτέ καλύτερο μέσο για την διάθεση αυτών από την πειρατεία. 

Εγώ πάντως στράβωσα άγρια στο android app. 

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι βρήκαμε και εμείς, στο netflix να δείξουμε καταναλωτική συνείδηση.

----------


## yiapap

> Το ελληνικό netflix έχει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους παντού ή όχι;


Ό,τι κι αν έχω δει έχει Αγγλικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## tzelen

> Ό,τι κι αν έχω δει έχει Αγγλικούς υπότιτλους.


Στους 2 μήνες που το είχα (1 δωρεών + άλλος 1 που ξέχασα βλακωδώς να ακυρώσω τη συνδρομή  :Razz:  ) και εμένα δεν έπεσε το μάτι σε κάτι που να μην είχε (αγγλικούς) υπότιτλους. Ακόμη και σε documentaries πχ.

----------


## kavadias

βέβαια για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε είναι αγγλικοί τύπου Closed Captions (CC) δηλαδή με τους ήχους μέσα περιγραφικά κλπ. (για κωφούς).

----------


## zianna

> βέβαια για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε είναι αγγλικοί τύπου Closed Captions (CC) δηλαδή με τους ήχους μέσα περιγραφικά κλπ. (για κωφούς).


Καλά αυτό δεν είναι τόσο ενοχλητικό.
Πιο ενοχλητικό βρίσκω τα κεφαλαία που κάποιες φορές έχουν.

----------


## tsigarid

Και το Αμερικάνικο Netflix έχει Αγγλικούς (CC) υπότιτλους για σχεδόν τα πάντα. Λέω σχεδόν γιατί δεν κοιτάω συχνά, αλλά όταν έχω κοιτάξει είχε πάντα.

----------


## yiapap

> Καλά αυτό δεν είναι τόσο ενοχλητικό.
> Πιο ενοχλητικό βρίσκω τα κεφαλαία που κάποιες φορές έχουν.


Εκτός από τις περιγραφές που κι εμένα δε με ενοχλούν πολύ, το τραγικό με τους υπότιτλους στο Netflix είναι που συχνά τους βάζουν κοντά στο πρόσωπο που μιλάει.
Αν υπάρχει π.χ. διάλογος και το ένα πρόσωπο είναι π.χ. πάνω δεξιά στο caption θα βάλουν *ΤΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ BOLD ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ* πάνω δεξιά! Μετά αν ο άλλος είναι κάτω αριστερά θα τα εμφανίσουν εκεί κ.ο.κ.
Εξαιρετικά εκνευριστικό!

----------


## tzelen

Να μάθετε καλύτερα αγγλικά κύριε, να μη θέτε υπότιτλα. Ορίστε μας  :RTFM: 


*Spoiler:*




			Please don't ban  :Embarassed:

----------


## Burning Skies

> Και το Αμερικάνικο Netflix έχει Αγγλικούς (CC) υπότιτλους για σχεδόν τα πάντα. Λέω σχεδόν γιατί δεν κοιτάω συχνά, αλλά όταν έχω κοιτάξει είχε πάντα.


Αυτοι εχουν υποτιτλους για υλικο που ειναι στην γλωσσα τους και ειναι παραλογο ο ελληνας να απαιτει υποτιτλους για αγγλοφωνο υλικο...  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Να μάθετε καλύτερα αγγλικά κύριε, να μη θέτε υπότιτλα. Ορίστε μας 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Please don't ban


Βασικά...
1. Είμαι τεμπέλης και δε θέλω να δυσκολεύομαι με τις διάφορες προφορές ή τις σκηνές που μιλάνε ανάμεσα στο μπιστολίδι
2. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι γείτονες δε θα εκτιμήσουν να έχω το home theater σε ένταση που να μου επιτρέπει να ακούω τους διαλόγους (ανάμεσα στο μπιστολίδι) στις 2 το πρωί
 :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτοι εχουν υποτιτλους για υλικο που ειναι στην γλωσσα τους και ειναι παραλογο ο ελληνας να απαιτει υποτιτλους για αγγλοφωνο υλικο...


Καθόλου παράλογο δεν είναι. Παράλογο είναι να απαιτείς από μένα να μην είμαι συνδρομητής στο netflix μέχρι να βάλει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους  :Razz:

----------


## Burning Skies

> Καθόλου παράλογο δεν είναι. Παράλογο είναι να απαιτείς από μένα να μην είμαι συνδρομητής στο netflix μέχρι να βάλει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους


Αντε απο εκει προβοκατορα...  :Razz:

----------


## zianna

> Εκτός από τις περιγραφές που κι εμένα δε με ενοχλούν πολύ, το τραγικό με τους υπότιτλους στο Netflix είναι που συχνά τους βάζουν κοντά στο πρόσωπο που μιλάει.
> Αν υπάρχει π.χ. διάλογος και το ένα πρόσωπο είναι π.χ. πάνω δεξιά στο caption θα βάλουν *ΤΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ BOLD ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ* πάνω δεξιά! Μετά αν ο άλλος είναι κάτω αριστερά θα τα εμφανίσουν εκεί κ.ο.κ.
> Εξαιρετικά εκνευριστικό!


Αυτό δεν το έχω πετύχει πουθενά, εκτός και αν πρόκειται για τα πρώτα λεπτά που ακόμα περνάνε τα credits. Και εκεί συνήθως παίζουν πάνω ψηλά, όχι κάπου αλλού.
Όταν ξαναπετύχεις, ή άμα θυμάσαι πού, πες να ελέγξω τι παίζει στα δικά μας.
Αυτήν την στιγμή συνδέομαι στο αμερικάνικο χωρίς πρόβλημα, και φυσικά στο βέλγικο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτοι εχουν υποτιτλους για υλικο που ειναι στην γλωσσα τους και ειναι παραλογο ο ελληνας να απαιτει υποτιτλους για αγγλοφωνο υλικο...


Δεν είχε παλιά.
Παίχτηκαν μηνύσεις και δικαστήρια, δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν από αναπήρους ή ισπανόφωνους.

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό δεν το έχω πετύχει πουθενά, εκτός και αν πρόκειται για τα πρώτα λεπτά που ακόμα περνάνε τα credits. Και εκεί συνήθως παίζουν πάνω ψηλά, όχι κάπου αλλού.
> Όταν ξαναπετύχεις, ή άμα θυμάσαι πού, πες να ελέγξω τι παίζει στα δικά μας.
> Αυτήν την στιγμή συνδέομαι στο αμερικάνικο χωρίς πρόβλημα, και φυσικά στο βέλγικο.


Brooklyn 99 (σειρά) το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό.

----------


## zianna

> Brooklyn 99 (σειρά) το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό.


Θα το παίξω κάποια στιγμή αργότερα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Brooklyn 99 (σειρά) το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό.



Στην αμερικάνικη βιβλιοθήκη η σειρά δεν υπάρχει, στην βέλγικη έχει μόνο ολλανδικούς υπότιτλους που παίζουν κανονικά.

----------


## tsigarid

> Θα το παίξω κάποια στιγμή αργότερα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στην αμερικάνικη βιβλιοθήκη η σειρά δεν υπάρχει, στην βέλγικη έχει μόνο ολλανδικούς υπότιτλους που παίζουν κανονικά.


Υπάρχει στην Αμερικάνικη, σε DVD.

----------


## zianna

> Υπάρχει στην Αμερικάνικη, σε DVD.


Θα πληρώσεις εσύ την ενοικίαση να βάλω να δω πού παίζουν οι υπότιτλοι στον αμερικάνο;

----------


## tsigarid

> Θα πληρώσεις εσύ την ενοικίαση να βάλω να δω πού παίζουν οι υπότιτλοι στον αμερικάνο;


what??

----------


## zianna

> what??


Διάβασε τα προηγούμενα.

----------


## yiapap

> Στην αμερικάνικη βιβλιοθήκη η σειρά δεν υπάρχει, στην βέλγικη έχει μόνο ολλανδικούς υπότιτλους που παίζουν κανονικά.


Θα προσπαθήσω να θυμηθώ να τραβήξω μερικές φωτό.

----------


## tzelen

> Θα προσπαθήσω να θυμηθώ να τραβήξω μερικές φωτό.


Πρόσεχε μη βρεθείς κατηγορούμενος για παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων  :onetooth:

----------


## kover

Το suits είναι όλο σε caps lock

----------


## 29gk

Υπαρχει μηπως - λεω τωρα κατι που μου περασε απο το μυαλο - η δυνατοτητα επιλογης πηγης υποτιτλων, οπως στο kodi; Ξερω πως συγκρινω μηλα με πορτοκαλια ομως, μηπως υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα και ειδικα στο αμερικανικο netflix οπου καποιος μπορει να θελει αλλη γλωσσα απο τα αγγλικα;

----------


## euri

> Υπαρχει μηπως - λεω τωρα κατι που μου περασε απο το μυαλο - η δυνατοτητα επιλογης πηγης υποτιτλων, οπως στο kodi; Ξερω πως συγκρινω μηλα με πορτοκαλια ομως, μηπως υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα και ειδικα στο αμερικανικο netflix οπου καποιος μπορει να θελει αλλη γλωσσα απο τα αγγλικα;


Όχι, δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις διαφορετική πηγή για τους υπότιτλους.  Διαθέσιμοι είναι αυτοί που έρχονται μέσα από το stream του Netflix.

Όμως, ανάλογα με την ταινία/χώρα μπορεί να επιλέξεις υποτίτλους από διάφορες γλώσσες.  Πχ, εδώ πάνω σε μας το πιο συνηθισμένο είναι να έχει φινλανδικά, σουηδικά, νορβηγικά και δανέζικα, πολύ συχνά έχει (και) αγγλικούς και πρόσφατα άρχισα να βλέπω (σπάνια βέβαια) και άλλες γλώσσες, όπως ισπανικά, αραβικά.

----------


## 29gk

Καταλαβα. Θα ηταν ισως μια διεξοδος αν υπηρχε βεβαια.

----------


## panic

Update για dns. 

Έβαλα trial SmartDNSproxy.  Δεν αγόρασα συνδρομή. Είχε  προβλήματα. Μετά έστρωσε. Μου ήρθε μετά τη λήξη του δοκιμαστικου, προσφορά 35 δολάρια για 2 χρόνια... Δεν άντεξα. Αγόρασα και παίζει κανονικά αμερικανικο.

----------


## nikoslykos

> Update για dns. 
> 
> Έβαλα trial SmartDNSproxy.  Δεν αγόρασα συνδρομή. Είχε  προβλήματα. Μετά έστρωσε. Μου ήρθε μετά τη λήξη του δοκιμαστικου, προσφορά 35 δολάρια για 2 χρόνια... Δεν άντεξα. Αγόρασα και παίζει κανονικά αμερικανικο.


Πωπω μη με ψηνεις βραδιατικα  :Razz:

----------


## panic

> Πωπω μη με ψηνεις βραδιατικα


Κι εμένα άλλος με εψησε χτες  και το έβαλα. Αλλά έχε κατά νου ότι η αρχική τιμή είναι άλλη...

----------


## zianna

> Κι εμένα άλλος με εψησε χτες  και το έβαλα. Αλλά έχε κατά νου ότι η αρχική τιμή είναι άλλη...


Δοκίμασε και το vpn που δίνουν please και πες μας αν δουλεύει και δεν σέρνεται και για ποιες χώρες, δεν δουλεύει στο δοκιμαστικό.

----------


## panic

> Δοκίμασε και το vpn που δίνουν please και πες μας αν δουλεύει και δεν σέρνεται και για ποιες χώρες, δεν δουλεύει στο δοκιμαστικό.


@zianna Θα δω αν είναι εύκολο, γιατί φοβάμαι τώρα που έσωσα τα settings στο ρούτερ (ddwrt) μην τα κάνω μαντάρα... Θα ενημερώσω για το εγχείρημα αύριο μάλλον.

----------


## Verde

Είπα τωρα που πέρασε καιρός να δοκιμάσω για 1 μήνα και απογοητεύτηκα.
Δεν εχει καθόλου Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε πολυ δημοφιλές περιεχόμενο όπως house of cards, narcos, κλπ...
Αντίθετα εκνευρίστηκα γιατι ειδα οτι σε κάποιες σειρές και ταινίες εχει Τουρκικά!!!
Πληρης απογοήτευση!
Unsubscribe και γεια σας!

Ειναι να απορεί κανεις με την προχειροδουλειά και την απαξίωση προς την χωρα μας, αν σκεφτεί κανεις οτι και ο ιδιοκτήτης εχει Ελληνικές ρίζες, αφού σε άπειρες ταινίες και σειρές υπάρχουν Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι αλλα η εταιρεια δεν μπήκε καν στο κόπο να τους αγοράσει- προσθέσει! 
Απορώ πως έχουν τα μούτρα και ζητάνε τα λεφτά μας!

----------


## zianna

> Είπα τωρα που πέρασε καιρός να δοκιμάσω για 1 μήνα και απογοητεύτηκα.
> Δεν εχει καθόλου Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε πολυ δημοφιλές περιεχόμενο όπως house of cards, narcos, κλπ...
> Αντίθετα εκνευρίστηκα γιατι ειδα οτι σε κάποιες σειρές και ταινίες εχει Τουρκικά!!!
> Πληρης απογοήτευση!
> Unsubscribe και γεια σας!
> 
> Ειναι να απορεί κανεις με την προχειροδουλειά και την απαξίωση προς την χωρα μας, αν σκεφτεί κανεις οτι και ο ιδιοκτήτης εχει Ελληνικές ρίζες, αφού σε άπειρες ταινίες και σειρές υπάρχουν Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι αλλα η εταιρεια δεν μπήκε καν στο κόπο να τους αγοράσει- προσθέσει! 
> Απορώ πως έχουν τα μούτρα και ζητάνε τα λεφτά μας!


Καλά μην λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε, οι υπότιτλοι δεν αγοράζονται τόσο εύκολα, και ανήκουν στην εταιρία που συνεργάζεται (συνήθως αποκλειστικά) με το κανάλι που προβάλλει.

----------


## Comicfan

> Είπα τωρα που πέρασε καιρός να δοκιμάσω για 1 μήνα και απογοητεύτηκα.
> Δεν εχει καθόλου Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε πολυ δημοφιλές περιεχόμενο όπως house of cards, narcos, κλπ...
> Αντίθετα εκνευρίστηκα γιατι ειδα οτι σε κάποιες σειρές και ταινίες εχει Τουρκικά!!!
> Πληρης απογοήτευση!
> Unsubscribe και γεια σας!
> 
> Ειναι να απορεί κανεις με την προχειροδουλειά και την απαξίωση προς την χωρα μας, αν σκεφτεί κανεις οτι και ο ιδιοκτήτης εχει Ελληνικές ρίζες, αφού σε άπειρες ταινίες και σειρές υπάρχουν Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι αλλα η εταιρεια δεν μπήκε καν στο κόπο να τους αγοράσει- προσθέσει! 
> Απορώ πως έχουν τα μούτρα και ζητάνε τα λεφτά μας!


Καλά, φυσικά και δεν έχει υπότιτλους σε όλες τις γλώσσες ακόμα, όχι μόνο στα Ελληνικά. Στις περισσότερες χώρες δεν έχει υπότιτλους στην τοπική γλώσσα. Ούτε τρεις μήνες δεν είναι διαθέσιμο ρε παιδιά και το house of cards εδώ και λίγες βδομάδες είναι διαθέσιμο στην ελληνική μεριά. Μόνο θάψιμο για το Netflix έχω δει σε αυτό το thread, στην τελική αμα δεν ανέχεστε το ποσό των 8-12 ευρω που είναι η μηνιαία συνδρομή να τα παίρνετε από τον θείο που ειναι και τσαμπέ.

----------


## johnny_s23b

έχετε κανένα πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση στο netflix σήμερα? εγώ δε μπορώ να ανοίξω τη σελίδα.

----------


## Tiven

> Καλά μην λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε, οι υπότιτλοι δεν αγοράζονται τόσο εύκολα, και ανήκουν στην εταιρία που συνεργάζεται (συνήθως αποκλειστικά) με το κανάλι που προβάλλει.


Ούτε στο Netflix να δούλευες.

----------


## zianna

> Ούτε στο Netflix να δούλευες.


Γιατί επειδή λέω αυτό που ισχύει;
Δες μια ταινία στην τηλεόραση και μετά νοίκιασε το dvd, θα δεις ότι οι υπότιτλοι διαφέρουν.
Δες την σε ένα κανάλι, γράψ'την, και όταν παίξει σε άλλο κανάλι, σύγκρινε υπότιτλους, διαφέρουν.

Πιο πολύ συμφέρει να πληρώσεις υποτιτλισμό παρά να αγοράσεις δικαιώματα υπάρχοντος.

----------


## Zus

Πιο πολύ συμφέρει να τους έχεις κλέψει από το γκρικτιβισαμπς.  :Laughing:

----------


## nickvog

> Γιατί επειδή λέω αυτό που ισχύει;
> Δες μια ταινία στην τηλεόραση και μετά νοίκιασε το dvd, θα δεις ότι οι υπότιτλοι διαφέρουν.
> Δες την σε ένα κανάλι, γράψ'την, και όταν παίξει σε άλλο κανάλι, σύγκρινε υπότιτλους, διαφέρουν.
> 
> Πιο πολύ συμφέρει να πληρώσεις υποτιτλισμό παρά να αγοράσεις δικαιώματα υπάρχοντος.


Kαι οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι στο "Better Call Saul" πώς καταφέρνουν και υπάρχουν ??? Ναι είναι παραγωγή Netflix, αλλά το ίδιο είναι ένα σωρό άλλες (χωρίς ελληνικούς subs) και, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και αυτή προβάλλεται στο FOX των συνδρομητικών.

Σημειώνω και την καινούργια season του Daredevil που και αυτή αν και αποκλειστικότητα του Netflix, μας τη δίνουν χωρίς ελληνικούς (δεν λέω για το καινούργιο House Of Cards γιατί την σειρά την πρόλαβε και την τσίμπησε ο OTE TV).

Τουτέστιν, δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατά πόσο δίνουν ιδιαίτερη σημασία ότι έχουν ανοίξει στην ελληνική αγορά, που ζητάει ελληνικό ήχο στις μεταγλωττίσεις και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στις ξενόγλωσσες ταινίες/σειρές.

Υ.Γ. Δεν είμαι hater, πέρασε ο δοκιμαστικός μου μήνας και συνέχισα ως συνδρομητής του HD πακέτου, απλά ζητάω τα αυτονόητα κι ας βρουν τρ΄πο να ευχαριστήσουν τους πελάτες τους, όπως το ψάχνουν και σε άλλες χώρες.

----------


## zianna

> Kαι οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι στο "Better Call Saul" πώς καταφέρνουν και υπάρχουν ??? Ναι είναι παραγωγή Netflix, αλλά το ίδιο είναι ένα σωρό άλλες (χωρίς ελληνικούς subs) και, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και αυτή προβάλλεται στο FOX των συνδρομητικών.
> 
> Σημειώνω και την καινούργια season του Daredevil που και αυτή αν και αποκλειστικότητα του Netflix, μας τη δίνουν χωρίς ελληνικούς (δεν λέω για το καινούργιο House Of Cards γιατί την σειρά την πρόλαβε και την τσίμπησε ο OTE TV).
> 
> Τουτέστιν, δεν είμαι σίγουρος κατά πόσο δίνουν ιδιαίτερη σημασία ότι έχουν ανοίξει στην ελληνική αγορά, που ζητάει ελληνικό ήχο στις μεταγλωττίσεις και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στις ξενόγλωσσες ταινίες/σειρές.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δεν είμαι hater, πέρασε ο δοκιμαστικός μου μήνας και συνέχισα ως συνδρομητής του HD πακέτου, απλά ζητάω τα αυτονόητα κι ας βρουν τρ΄πο να ευχαριστήσουν τους πελάτες τους, όπως το ψάχνουν και σε άλλες χώρες.


Το γιατί υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι στο BCS και όχι αλλού δεν είμαι εγώ η αρμόδια να απαντήσει αλλά το helpdesk.
Σίγουρα πάντως δεν τους βρήκε ανάμεσα στους άπειρους που κυκλοφορούν όπως παραπονέθηκες πριν.

----------


## anon

τους έχω εύκολη λύση εκεί στο Netflix.
κάνουν τον viewer να παίρνει applets. και αυτό είναι καλό, μιας και δίνει επιπλέον δυνατοτητες!
Ε, κάποιος εκεί παραέξω (λέμε τώρα), γράφει ένα applet, που τραβά υπότιτλους, απο την γλώσσα που θες, ξέρετε, απο τα γνωστά sites.
Ε, όλο και θα υπάρξουν πρόθυμοι, να συνδέσουν το υλικό, για την κάθε γλώσσα του πλανήτη, και φυσικα'και τα ελληνικά.
Και έτσι το Netflix, χωρίς να έχει πληρώσεις δεκάρα τσακιστή, θα έχει υπότιτλους, για όλες τις γλώσσες του πλανήτη, και μάλιστα ΤΣΑΜΠΑ.

Ολα εγώ πρέπει να τα σκέφτομαι;  :Wink:  και επειδή είμαι και πολύ large τύπος, το λέω έτσι χύμα, και όχι στα κρυφά, να πάρω και το κατιτίς... για άλλες ιδέες, ΠΜ! χαχαχα

----------


## Verde

Καλα ειναι αστείο καποιοι να προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν οτι ειναι δύσκολο να μπουν υπότιτλοι τη στιγμη που σχεδόν όλες οι ταινίες του Netflix έχουν προβληθεί σε Ελληνικούς κινηματογράφους! :Razz: 

Εδω το χρεοκοπημένο Mega παίζει επεισοδεια του House of Cards με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.... :ROFL: 

Κι αν 3-4 μήνες δεν ειναι αρκετοί για να βάλουν έστω στις ΤΟΠ σειρές τους Ελληνικά... ποσα χρονια χρειάζονται?? 

Κι αφού ειναι δύσκολο κι ακριβό σπορ οι υπότιτλοι... Γιατι στο Ελληνικό Netflix έχουν επιλογη για.... Τουρκικά??  :Laughing:   :Thumb down: 

Το πιο εύκολο πράγμα ειναι να βάλεις υπότιτλους.- αλλα προφανώς η εταιρεια δεν μας υπολογίζει σαν πελάτες! Άρα να μην περιμένει και τα λεφτά μας!

----------


## sdikr

> τους έχω εύκολη λύση εκεί στο Netflix.
> κάνουν τον viewer να παίρνει applets. και αυτό είναι καλό, μιας και δίνει επιπλέον δυνατοτητες!
> Ε, κάποιος εκεί παραέξω (λέμε τώρα), γράφει ένα applet, που τραβά υπότιτλους, απο την γλώσσα που θες, ξέρετε, απο τα γνωστά sites.
> Ε, όλο και θα υπάρξουν πρόθυμοι, να συνδέσουν το υλικό, για την κάθε γλώσσα του πλανήτη, και φυσικα'και τα ελληνικά.
> Και έτσι το Netflix, χωρίς να έχει πληρώσεις δεκάρα τσακιστή, θα έχει υπότιτλους, για όλες τις γλώσσες του πλανήτη, και μάλιστα ΤΣΑΜΠΑ.
> 
> Ολα εγώ πρέπει να τα σκέφτομαι;  και επειδή είμαι και πολύ large τύπος, το λέω έτσι χύμα, και όχι στα κρυφά, να πάρω και το κατιτίς... για άλλες ιδέες, ΠΜ! χαχαχα


Καταλαβαίνεις όμως πως μετα το netflix θα έχει τρεχάματα με τους δικηγόρους άλλων εταίρων, που θα απαιτούν την κατάργηση του api.

----------


## apd

> τους έχω εύκολη λύση εκεί στο Netflix.
> κάνουν τον viewer να παίρνει applets. και αυτό είναι καλό, μιας και δίνει επιπλέον δυνατοτητες!...
> χαχαχα


Σιγά μην περίμεναν εσένα να τους το πεις. Από τη Wikipedia:

In July 2012, Netflix formed an experimental project to crowdsource the closed-captioning effort using the Amara (formerly Universal Subtitles) platform.[329] However, this proved problematic in the face of claims that crowdsourced subtitles, regardless of whether they are transcriptions or translations, are derivative works which infringe copyright if created or distributed without consent from the film's copyright owner.[330] Amara operates under DMCA safe-harbor provisions which indemnify it from secondary copyright infringement lawsuits over user-uploaded content, and presumably Netflix would not publish any subtitles produced by this effort without authorization. Netflix was careful to say it is not committed to using any subtitles produced by the crowdsourcing project.[329]

In October 2012, Netflix was found to be offering the television series Andromeda to customers in Finland with unauthorized subtitles from the fansub scene.[331] Such subtitles, and motion pictures incorporating them, have long been traded online, resulting in cease and desist notices, takedowns, and copyright infringement lawsuits against traders, website operators, and search engines; even criminal prosecution happened in one Norwegian case involving the distribution of fan-created subtitles alone.[332] When confronted, Netflix apologized and promised to remove the unauthorized translations but did not explain how the content came to be offered in the first place, or whether other potentially copyright-infringing subtitles exist in the company's repertoire.[331]

----------


## zianna

> Καλα ειναι αστείο καποιοι να προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν οτι ειναι δύσκολο να μπουν υπότιτλοι τη στιγμη που σχεδόν όλες οι ταινίες του Netflix έχουν προβληθεί σε Ελληνικούς κινηματογράφους!


Τα διαβάζετε τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα ή απλά τρολάρετε;
Είπαμε, οι υπότιτλοι ανήκουν στην εταιρία που συνεργάζεται με την εταιρία διανομής.
Μια ταινία μπορεί να υποτιτλιστεί 15 φορές, κινηματογράφο, dvd, κανάλι, άλλο κανάλι, συνδρομητικό, κοκ
Όταν παίρνεις τα δικαιώματα μιας ταινίας δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι υπότιτλοι, να το ξαναπούμε.




> Εδω το χρεοκοπημένο Mega παίζει επεισοδεια του House of Cards με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους....


Ρώτα το χρεοκοπημένο μέγκα πόσα χρωστάει στην εταιρία μεταγλώττισης η οποία με την σειρά της πόσα χρωστά στον υπάλληλο που μεταφράζει που πολλές φορές δουλεύει και με μπλοκάκι.




> Κι αν 3-4 μήνες δεν ειναι αρκετοί για να βάλουν έστω στις ΤΟΠ σειρές τους Ελληνικά... ποσα χρονια χρειάζονται?? 
> 
> Κι αφού ειναι δύσκολο κι ακριβό σπορ οι υπότιτλοι... Γιατι στο Ελληνικό Netflix έχουν επιλογη για.... Τουρκικά??


Προφανώς δίπλα στην Τουρκία κάτι παίχτηκε με υποτιτλισμό σε κάποιες σειρές, πλήρωσαν, κάποιος μεταφραστής που συνεργάζεται μιλά και τούρκικα, ιδέα δεν έχω, και επειδή η χώρα γειτνιάζει με την Τουρκία ή λόγω της μουσουλμανικής μειονότητας θεώρησαν καλό να τους προσθέσουν, πιο πιθανό το γεγονός γειτνίασης, εκτός κι αν έχεις εντύπωση πως ο κάθε αμερικάνος ασχολείται με τα γεωπολιτικά και τις σχέσεις της Ελλάδας με τους γείτονες. 




> Το πιο εύκολο πράγμα ειναι να βάλεις υπότιτλους.- αλλα προφανώς η εταιρεια δεν μας υπολογίζει σαν πελάτες! Άρα να μην περιμένει και τα λεφτά μας!


Βέβαια, πανεύκολο, μόνο μερικά εκατομμύρια ευρώ θα τους στοιχίσει ο ελληνικός υποτιτλισμός όλης την βιβλιοθήκης τους.

----------


## anon

> Καταλαβαίνεις όμως πως μετα το netflix θα έχει τρεχάματα με τους δικηγόρους άλλων εταίρων, που θα απαιτούν την κατάργηση του api.


γιατί να φταίει το Netflix εαν κάποιος "''ασχετος" έκανε ένα aplet που τραβά και δείχνει υπότιτλους; Σαν να μου λές ότι φταίει η Microsoft που τρέχουν τορρεντς!

----------


## Zus

> Καλα ειναι αστείο καποιοι να προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν οτι ειναι δύσκολο να μπουν υπότιτλοι τη στιγμη που σχεδόν όλες οι ταινίες του Netflix έχουν προβληθεί σε Ελληνικούς κινηματογράφους!
> 
> Εδω το χρεοκοπημένο Mega παίζει επεισοδεια του House of Cards με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους....
> 
> Κι αν 3-4 μήνες δεν ειναι αρκετοί για να βάλουν έστω στις ΤΟΠ σειρές τους Ελληνικά... ποσα χρονια χρειάζονται?? 
> 
> Κι αφού ειναι δύσκολο κι ακριβό σπορ οι υπότιτλοι... Γιατι στο Ελληνικό Netflix έχουν επιλογη για.... Τουρκικά??  
> 
> Το πιο εύκολο πράγμα ειναι να βάλεις υπότιτλους.- αλλα προφανώς η εταιρεια δεν μας υπολογίζει σαν πελάτες! Άρα να μην περιμένει και τα λεφτά μας!


Ελπίζω να είχες το ίδιο πρόβλημα, εάν έχει και άλλες επιλογές και όχι μόνο για τα τούρκικα. Αν το πρόβλημά σου είναι, πως οι τούρκοι είναι... αιώνιοι εχθροί (το γράφω και γελάω  :Laughing:  ) και σου βγαίνει ο ψευτοπατριωτισμός, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Verde

> Ελπίζω να είχες το ίδιο πρόβλημα, εάν έχει και άλλες επιλογές και όχι μόνο για τα τούρκικα. Αν το πρόβλημά σου είναι, πως οι τούρκοι είναι... αιώνιοι εχθροί (το γράφω και γελάω  ) και σου βγαίνει ο ψευτοπατριωτισμός, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Καμμία σχεση!
Αναφερθηκα σαν παραδειγμα στα Τουρκικα γιατι αν ελεγα για Γαλλικα ή Ισπανικα (που δεν θυμαμαι αν εχουν καπου) θα μπορουσε καποιος να ισχυριστει οτι απευθυνονται σε ευρυτερο κοινο πολλών κρατων.

Τεσπα! Η ελλειψη τοπικων υποτιτλων σε καθε χωρα ειναι απαραδεκτη και δεν υπαρχουν δικαιολογιες απο τη μερια της εταιρειας!
Αν αποτυχουν και δεν εχουν πελατολογιο-κερδη μετα μην λενε οτι απετυχε η επενδυση γιατι πολυ απλα η ιδιοι δεν την υποστηριξαν-πιστεψαν οπως επρεπε!

----------


## D_J_V

Κάτι σχετικά με το κόψιμο των DNS/VPN...
Αναγκάστηκα να αλλάξω εταιρεία (UnoTelly) γιατί δουλεύει 1 στις 10 δυστυχώς και την είχα προπληρώσει για 1 χρόνο
Δοκιμάστε την SmartDNSproxy, έχει δωρεάν για 14 ημέρες και μου παίζει μια χαρά χωρίς lag κτλ
προσωπικά αν και θέλω να είμαι 90% νόμιμος (το 10% το βγάζω γιατί θέλω να βλέπω το US version) δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπληρώσω ετήσια συνδρομή σε εταιρεία DNS/PROXY ... demo στο demo !!  :Whistle:

----------


## tzelen

Νομίζω είναι γενικά κακή πρακτική να προπληρώνεις για 1 χρόνο τέτοιες υπηρεσίες

----------


## Zus

> Καμμία σχεση!
> Αναφερθηκα σαν παραδειγμα στα Τουρκικα γιατι αν ελεγα για Γαλλικα ή Ισπανικα (που δεν θυμαμαι αν εχουν καπου) θα μπορουσε καποιος να ισχυριστει οτι απευθυνονται σε ευρυτερο κοινο πολλών κρατων.
> 
> Τεσπα! Η ελλειψη τοπικων υποτιτλων σε καθε χωρα ειναι απαραδεκτη και δεν υπαρχουν δικαιολογιες απο τη μερια της εταιρειας!
> Αν αποτυχουν και δεν εχουν πελατολογιο-κερδη μετα μην λενε οτι απετυχε η επενδυση γιατι πολυ απλα η ιδιοι δεν την υποστηριξαν-πιστεψαν οπως επρεπε!


Τα τουρκικά παίζουν πολύ περισσότερο ως παροχή, στο διαδίκτυο και στις υπηρεσίες, από ότι τα ελληνικά. Σαφώς μεγαλύτερο το κοινό, οπότε μην σου κάνει εντύπωση  :Wink:

----------


## chat1978

Καμία φορά δεν σας καταλαβαίνω.
Από την μια υπάρχει το νομικό θέμα με τους υπότιτλους.
Από την άλλη υπάρχει μη ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία.

Υπάρχει μια διαφορά μεταξύ του να καταπραΰνουμε το ranting χρησιμοποιώντας το νομικό θέμα και μεταξύ του να υποστηρίζουμε τύφλα μια εταιρεία που προσφέρει ατελή υπηρεσία. Στην τελική είναι σαν να αποδεχόμαστε ένα κανάλι να παίξει μια ταινία χωρίς ελληνικούς υπότιτλους γιατι θα κοστίζει εκατομμύρια να την μεταφράσει. Το ίδιο για την εποχή της βιντεοκασσετας και DVD. 

Όταν έχει επίσημη υποστήριξη στην χώρα τότε υπόκειται σε αυτές τις συγκρίσεις και όπως και να το κάνουμε η υπηρεσία είσαι ατελής. Το νομικό πλαίσιο αιτιολογεί το γιατί αν δεν τα σκάσεις δεν έχει υπότιτλους. Δεν αιτιολογεί όμως γιατί δεν τα σκας όπως οι υπόλοιποι.

Με αυτήν την λογική δεν μπορούμε να απαξιώνουμε το βασικό επιχείρημα ατέλειας μιας υπηρεσίας, όπως και αν αυτό παρουσιάζεται. Δεν είμαστε και όλοι γνώστες του νομικού πλαισίου αλλά συγκρίσεις κάνουμε όλοι και θα πρέπει σαν καταναλωτές.

Προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί γιατί συνήθισα από την κουλτούρα του τσάμπα. Όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως κάποιος επιτρέπεται να πουλάει επίσημα μια υπηρεσία ή προϊόν στην Ελλάδα που απαιτεί γνώση της αγγλικής. Το μόνο προϊόν που θυμάμαι να πουλιέται στα αγγλικά χωρίς εναλλακτική στα ελληνικά είναι τα αγγλικά βιβλία.  Γνωρίζω ότι επιτρέπεται αλλά το βιβλίο το αγοράζεις κομμάτι κομμάτι και το καθένα το βλέπεις μπροστά σου πριν το πληρώσεις. Η αντιστοιχία εδώ, χωρίς να έχω σκεφτεί πολύ, είναι συνδρομητής στο pcmaster και το εξώφυλλο και η εισαγωγή στα ελληνικά αλλά αρκετά άρθρα, διαφορετικά σε κάθε περιοδικό και χωρίς πρότερη γνώση, στα αγγλικά. Κατά μια άλλη αναλογία παίρνεις την vodafone, οι πρώτες δύο επιλογές είσαι στα ελληνικά και μετά σου βγαίνει ένας Ινδός που μιλάει μόνο αγγλικά.

Γνωριζει κάνεις αν επιτρεπόταν σε ένα κανάλι να δείξει μια ταινία μόνο στα αγγλικά; ή να ενοικιάστει μια βιντεοκασσετα χωρίς ελληνικά; ή να πουληθεί ένα cd χωρίς ελληνικά; ή να παιχτεί στον κινηματογράφο χωρίς υπότιτλους; σε κάποιες άλλες κατηγορίες δεν επιτρέπεται πχ, όπως συσκευές που πρέπει να έχουν μεταφρασμένο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης και φαγητά....

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Forum Runner

----------


## PopManiac

> Καμία φορά δεν σας καταλαβαίνω.
> Από την μια υπάρχει το νομικό θέμα με τους υπότιτλους.
> Από την άλλη υπάρχει μη ολοκληρωμένη υπηρεσία.
> 
> Υπάρχει μια διαφορά μεταξύ του να καταπραΰνουμε το ranting χρησιμοποιώντας το νομικό θέμα και μεταξύ του να υποστηρίζουμε τύφλα μια εταιρεία που προσφέρει ατελή υπηρεσία. Στην τελική είναι σαν να αποδεχόμαστε ένα κανάλι να παίξει μια ταινία χωρίς ελληνικούς υπότιτλους γιατι θα κοστίζει εκατομμύρια να την μεταφράσει. Το ίδιο για την εποχή της βιντεοκασσετας και DVD. 
> 
> Όταν έχει επίσημη υποστήριξη στην χώρα τότε υπόκειται σε αυτές τις συγκρίσεις και όπως και να το κάνουμε η υπηρεσία είσαι ατελής. Το νομικό πλαίσιο αιτιολογεί το γιατί αν δεν τα σκάσεις δεν έχει υπότιτλους. Δεν αιτιολογεί όμως γιατί δεν τα σκας όπως οι υπόλοιποι.
> 
> Με αυτήν την λογική δεν μπορούμε να απαξιώνουμε το βασικό επιχείρημα ατέλειας μιας υπηρεσίας, όπως και αν αυτό παρουσιάζεται. Δεν είμαστε και όλοι γνώστες του νομικού πλαισίου αλλά συγκρίσεις κάνουμε όλοι και θα πρέπει σαν καταναλωτές.
> ...


Επειδή είναι πλατφόρμα και δεν είναι κανάλι επίγειο; Τα δεύτερα διέπονται από το AudioVisual and Media Directive της ΕΕ, οι πλατφόρμες δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση

----------


## Burning Skies

> Επειδή είναι πλατφόρμα και δεν είναι κανάλι επίγειο; Τα δεύτερα διέπονται από το AudioVisual and Media Directive της ΕΕ, οι πλατφόρμες δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση


Ναι τυπικά μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που λες. Η ουσία όμως δεν αλλαζει. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) η υπηρεσία δεν σου παρέχει real time κατάλογο με το περιεχόμενο που προβάλλεται στην περιοχή σου και πληροφόρηση για το localization του. Πρέπει να μπεις ως trial χρήστης για να το δεις (κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο μια φορά).

----------


## chat1978

> Επειδή είναι πλατφόρμα και δεν είναι κανάλι επίγειο; Τα δεύτερα διέπονται από το AudioVisual and Media Directive της ΕΕ, οι πλατφόρμες δεν έχουν καμία υποχρέωση


Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα μια και άνοιξε η κουβέντα.
Αν και δεν υπήρξα πελάτης βιντεοκλάμπ λόγω έλλειψης συσκευής, με φίλους και λοιπά,ποτέ δεν μου είχε τύχει βιντεοκασσέτα χωρίς υποτιτλισμό.
Γνωρίζεις αν επιτρεπόταν;

Ένα ακόμα.
Η μεταγλώττιση σε χώρες όπως Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία.. μισό Βέλγιο  :Smile: .. είναι και αυτή διαφορετική ανά κανάλι; Από όσο γνωρίζω όχι. Φαντάζομαι ο διανομέας είναι υπεύθυνος;
Εκεί τι κάνει το netflix? Πουλάει μη μεταγλωττισμένο προϊόν και ετοιμάζομαι για εμφύλιο;

Πάντως θα συμφωνήσω με τον Burning Skies, λεπτομέρειες... Όπως είπα αποτελούν το νομικό επιχείρημα αλλά όχι κάτι περισσότερο. Αν θέλουν ας τα σκάσουν. Νομίζω αν είχε ένα ευρώ περισσότερο το μήνα δεν θα είχαμε αυτή την κουβέντα.

----------


## yiapap

> Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα μια και άνοιξε η κουβέντα.
> Αν και δεν υπήρξα πελάτης βιντεοκλάμπ λόγω έλλειψης συσκευής, με φίλους και λοιπά,ποτέ δεν μου είχε τύχει βιντεοκασσέτα χωρίς υποτιτλισμό.
> Γνωρίζεις αν επιτρεπόταν;
> 
> Ένα ακόμα.
> Η μεταγλώττιση σε χώρες όπως Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία.. μισό Βέλγιο .. είναι και αυτή διαφορετική ανά κανάλι; Από όσο γνωρίζω όχι. Φαντάζομαι ο διανομέας είναι υπεύθυνος;
> Εκεί τι κάνει το netflix? Πουλάει μη μεταγλωττισμένο προϊόν και ετοιμάζομαι για εμφύλιο;
> 
> Πάντως θα συμφωνήσω με τον Burning Skies, λεπτομέρειες... Όπως είπα αποτελούν το νομικό επιχείρημα αλλά όχι κάτι περισσότερο. Αν θέλουν ας τα σκάσουν. Νομίζω αν είχε ένα ευρώ περισσότερο το μήνα δεν θα είχαμε αυτή την κουβέντα.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι νομοθεσίες αργούν απλά να προσαρμοστούν στα νέα μέσα και στις νέες υπηρεσίες.
Όσο για την υποχρέωση, είναι σα να λες ότι για να υπάρχει το Google.gr ή το Facebook/gr πρέπει να έχει Ελληνικό περιεχόμενο. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι υποχρεούται δια νόμου. Το ότι έχουν βέβαια είναι προς τιμήν τους.

<edit>
Ακόμη και αυτό όμως επειδή κράζουμε μόνο για το Netflix είναι και σημάδι του πόσο κοντόφθαλμες είναι οι πολιτικές των εταιρειών (στούντιο, διανομείς κτλ.). Αντί να εκμεταλευτούν τους ελεύθερους υπότιτλους αφού αυτοί επιτρέπουν το Netflix να φτάσει σε περισσότερους χρήστες και άρα του δίνει κίνητρο να νοικιάσει περισσότερο περιεχόμενο, προβάλλουν εμπόδια. Άρα το (όποιο) Netflix δεν έχει υπότιτλους και άρα... βλέπε απογοητευμένους παραλίγο συνδρομητές παραπάνω.

----------


## apd

> Eίναι και σημάδι του πόσο κοντόφθαλμες είναι οι πολιτικές των εταιρειών (στούντιο, διανομείς κτλ.). Αντί να εκμεταλευτούν τους ελεύθερους υπότιτλους αφού αυτοί επιτρέπουν το Netflix να φτάσει σε περισσότερους χρήστες και άρα του δίνει κίνητρο να νοικιάσει περισσότερο περιεχόμενο, προβάλλουν εμπόδια.


Είναι σαν να λες να δοθεί το δικαίωμα σε όποιον είναι φαν κάποιου χώρου, να μπορεί να ασκεί δραστηριότητα σ' αυτόν, έστω και δωρεάν. Ωραία λογική, αλλά εκτός από τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό στους επαγγελματίες του κλάδου, βάζει και κάποια προβληματάκια:

Αν, ας πούμε, εγώ έχω βίτσιο με τα δόντια, να μπορώ να σε δέχομαι και να σου τα φτιάχνω τσάμπα. Δικαίωμά σου δεν είναι ποιον θα διαλέξεις; Γιατί να πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πας σ' ένα σπουδαγμένο που θα σε γδάρει; 

Αν μ' αρέσει η οδήγηση, να μπορώ να κάνω τον νταλικιέρη, κι ας μην έχω επαγγελματικό δίπλωμα. Δικαίωμα της εταιρείας δεν είναι να μ' εμπιστευτεί, επειδή είμαι ωραίος;

Κ.ο.κ.

Αν θες και τομείς που δεν έχουν άμεσους κινδύνους για την κοινωνία, γιατί να πληρώνουν οι δήμοι εταιρείες να μαζεύουν τα σκουπίδια; Ας δηλώνουν εθελοντές οι φαντάροι και οι φυλακισμένοι, να μειώνεται η θητεία / ποινή τους και να γίνεται η δουλειά με μηδενικό κόστος για το κράτος. 

Εν ολίγοις, το θέμα δεν είναι αν υπάρχουν τρόποι να μειώσεις τα κόστη, το θέμα είναι τι παράπλευρες απώλειες έχεις ως κοινωνία. Και στον υποτιτλισμό είναι ήδη μεγάλη η ζημιά που κάνουν κάποιοι σκιτζήδες επαγγελματίες, δε χρειάζεται να τη μεγαλώσουμε κι άλλο.

----------


## PopManiac

> Είναι σαν να λες να δοθεί το δικαίωμα σε όποιον είναι φαν κάποιου χώρου, να μπορεί να ασκεί δραστηριότητα σ' αυτόν, έστω και δωρεάν. Ωραία λογική, αλλά εκτός από τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό στους επαγγελματίες του κλάδου, βάζει και κάποια προβληματάκια:
> 
> Αν, ας πούμε, εγώ έχω βίτσιο με τα δόντια, να μπορώ να σε δέχομαι και να σου τα φτιάχνω τσάμπα. Δικαίωμά σου δεν είναι ποιον θα διαλέξεις; Γιατί να πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πας σ' ένα σπουδαγμένο που θα σε γδάρει; 
> 
> Αν μ' αρέσει η οδήγηση, να μπορώ να κάνω τον νταλικιέρη, κι ας μην έχω επαγγελματικό δίπλωμα. Δικαίωμα της εταιρείας δεν είναι να μ' εμπιστευτεί, επειδή είμαι ωραίος;
> 
> Κ.ο.κ.
> 
> Αν θες και τομείς που δεν έχουν άμεσους κινδύνους για την κοινωνία, γιατί να πληρώνουν οι δήμοι εταιρείες να μαζεύουν τα σκουπίδια; Ας δηλώνουν εθελοντές οι φαντάροι και οι φυλακισμένοι, να μειώνεται η θητεία / ποινή τους και να γίνεται η δουλειά με μηδενικό κόστος για το κράτος. 
> ...


Ίσα και όμοια είναι τα δημόσια αγαθά, οι υπηρεσίες δημόσιας υγείας, η προστασία του κοινωνικού συνόλου (άδειες οδήγησης και επαγγελματικές άδειες), οι online πλατφόρμες, και οι υπηρεσίες υποτιτλισμού. ΟΚ, fine, όλα στο μπλέντερ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Αν και δεν υπάρχει νόμος που υποχρεώνει έναν νόμιμο οδοντίατρο σώνει και καλά να χρεώνει για τις υπηρεσίες του (αν το πάμε κι έτσι  :Razz: )

Προς το παρόν οι online πλατφόρμες δεν υπάγονται στην οδηγία περί AVS. Καλώς ή κακώς το έχουν καταφέρει και προς το παρόν είναι on-demand υπηρεσίες (που είναι και που δεν έχουν σχέση με AVS στην μορφή των terrestrial καναλιών). Δεν επιτελούν κάποιο δημόσιο έργο ή να καλύπτουν πάγιες ανάγκες, συνεπώς αν δυνητικά επιθυμούν να προσφέρουν ταινίες στην Κίνα μεταγλωτισμένες στα τούρκικα, εφόσον έχουν τα σχετικά δικαιώματα το κάνουν.

Στη συζήτηση περί υπότιτλων πάντως κι εδώ το παιχνίδι χάνεται και ναι είναι κοντόφθαλμη πολιτική των εταιρειών και καναλιών που προσπαθούν να ρίξουν όσες πιο πολλές τρικλοποδιές μπορούν στις πλατφόρμες. Μέχρι στιγμής βέβαια το παιχνίδι είναι αβέβαιο στην κατάληξη αλλά δεν βλέπω να κερδίζουν και πολλά οι πιο παραδοσιακές υπηρεσίες. Κάπου πιο πίσω είχα βρει ένα σχετικό άρθρο στους ΝΥΤ για τα οικονομικά του πράγματος.

----------


## zianna

> Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα μια και άνοιξε η κουβέντα.
> Αν και δεν υπήρξα πελάτης βιντεοκλάμπ λόγω έλλειψης συσκευής, με φίλους και λοιπά,ποτέ δεν μου είχε τύχει βιντεοκασσέτα χωρίς υποτιτλισμό.
> Γνωρίζεις αν επιτρεπόταν;
> 
> Ένα ακόμα.
> Η μεταγλώττιση σε χώρες όπως Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία.. μισό Βέλγιο .. είναι και αυτή διαφορετική ανά κανάλι; Από όσο γνωρίζω όχι. Φαντάζομαι ο διανομέας είναι υπεύθυνος;
> Εκεί τι κάνει το netflix? Πουλάει μη μεταγλωττισμένο προϊόν και ετοιμάζομαι για εμφύλιο;
> 
> Πάντως θα συμφωνήσω με τον Burning Skies, λεπτομέρειες... Όπως είπα αποτελούν το νομικό επιχείρημα αλλά όχι κάτι περισσότερο. Αν θέλουν ας τα σκάσουν. Νομίζω αν είχε ένα ευρώ περισσότερο το μήνα δεν θα είχαμε αυτή την κουβέντα.


Διαφορετική ανά κανάλι είναι και εδώ (Βέλγιο).
Το βελγικό netflix βασικά είναι αντιγραφή του ολλανδικού. Αγόρασαν δηλαδή τα δικαιώματα του ολλανδικού netflix να παίζουν στο Βέλγιο. Αποτέλεσμα είναι να λείπουν στην πλειοψηφία της βιβλιοθήκης οι γαλλικοί υπότιτλοι ενώ υπάρχουν παντού ολλανδικοί. Παρόλο που το γαλλικό netflix είναι από τα πιο οργανωμένα με μεταγλώττιση και υποτιτλισμό παντού, δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να παιχτούν στο Βέλγιο.

Και υπόψιν το μισό Βέλγιο είναι γαλλόφωνο, ενώ το άλλο μισό ολλανδόφωνο βασικά μιλά φλαμάνδικα και όχι καθαυτά ολλανδικά, οπότε και οι ολλανδικοί υπότιτλοι δεν εξυπηρετούν 100%  :Worthy:

----------


## apd

> Ίσα και όμοια είναι τα δημόσια αγαθά, οι υπηρεσίες δημόσιας υγείας, η προστασία του κοινωνικού συνόλου (άδειες οδήγησης και επαγγελματικές άδειες), οι online πλατφόρμες, και οι υπηρεσίες υποτιτλισμού. ΟΚ, fine, όλα στο μπλέντερ .


Αν βλέπει κάποιος σκουπίδια, ίσως δεν έγινε και τίποτα με μια κακή μετάφραση. Αλλά όλοι έχουμε δει σπουδαίες ταινίες που τις έχει κατακρεουργήσει ο υποτιτλισμός, και για μένα αυτή ζημιά που προκαλείται σε βάρος του κοινωνικού συνόλου είναι τουλάχιστον στην ίδια κλάση με όσες ανέφερα. Από αυτές τις ταινίες (μεταξύ άλλων) προσδοκούμε "ψυχαγωγία" (με την κυριολεκτική έννοια) ως κοινωνία. Αν δεχτούμε να υπονομεύονται έτσι, ο κίνδυνος είναι ανάλογος ή και μεγαλύτερος. (Και δε λέω ότι οι επαγγελματίες είναι αλάθητοι, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχουν να λογοδοτήσουν.)

- - - Updated - - -




> Ίσα και όμοια είναι τα δημόσια αγαθά, οι υπηρεσίες δημόσιας υγείας, η προστασία του κοινωνικού συνόλου (άδειες οδήγησης και επαγγελματικές άδειες), οι online πλατφόρμες, και οι υπηρεσίες υποτιτλισμού. ΟΚ, fine, όλα στο μπλέντερ .


Αν βλέπει κάποιος σκουπίδια, ίσως δεν έγινε και τίποτα με μια κακή μετάφραση. Αλλά όλοι έχουμε δει σπουδαίες ταινίες που τις έχει κατακρεουργήσει ο υποτιτλισμός, και για μένα η ζημιά που προκαλείται σε βάρος του κοινωνικού συνόλου είναι τουλάχιστον στην ίδια κλάση με αυτές που ανέφερα. Από αυτές τις ταινίες (μεταξύ άλλων) προσδοκούμε "ψυχαγωγία" (με την κυριολεκτική έννοια) ως κοινωνία. Αν δεχτούμε να υπονομεύονται έτσι, ο κίνδυνος είναι ανάλογος ή και μεγαλύτερος. (Και δε λέω ότι οι επαγγελματίες είναι αλάθητοι, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχουν να λογοδοτήσουν.)

----------


## yiapap

> Αν θες και τομείς που δεν έχουν άμεσους κινδύνους για την κοινωνία, γιατί να πληρώνουν οι δήμοι εταιρείες να μαζεύουν τα σκουπίδια; Ας δηλώνουν εθελοντές οι φαντάροι και οι φυλακισμένοι, να μειώνεται η θητεία / ποινή τους και να γίνεται η δουλειά με μηδενικό κόστος για το κράτος.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Και αν δεν το γνωρίζεις τα παραπάνω εφαρμόζονται σε όλο το δυτικό κόσμο. Ονομάζονται κοινωνική θητεία ή εργασία και δεν αφορούν μόνο χαμαλοδουλειές όπως τα σκουπίδια ή το κούρεμα των δημόσιων πάρκων αλλά ακόμη και τη στελέχωση δημοσιων υπηρεσιών.




> Αν βλέπει κάποιος σκουπίδια, ίσως δεν έγινε και τίποτα με μια κακή μετάφραση. Αλλά όλοι έχουμε δει σπουδαίες ταινίες που τις έχει κατακρεουργήσει ο υποτιτλισμός, και για μένα αυτή ζημιά που προκαλείται σε βάρος του κοινωνικού συνόλου είναι τουλάχιστον στην ίδια κλάση με όσες ανέφερα. Από αυτές τις ταινίες (μεταξύ άλλων) προσδοκούμε "ψυχαγωγία" (με την κυριολεκτική έννοια) ως κοινωνία. Αν δεχτούμε να υπονομεύονται έτσι, ο κίνδυνος είναι ανάλογος ή και μεγαλύτερος. (Και δε λέω ότι οι επαγγελματίες είναι αλάθητοι, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχουν να λογοδοτήσουν.)


Τώρα sorry ρε apd αλλά το παρατραβάς. Οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές/υποτιτλιστές παράγουν πνευματικό έργο και οι σκιτζήδες παράγουν σκουπίδια; Δε μιλάμε για αυτόματες μεταφράσεις αλλά για τη δουλειά που κάνουν κάποια άτομα και κάποιες ομάδες αφιλοκερδώς. 
Επειδή ομιλώ την Αγγλικήν σχεδόν ως μητρική γλώσσα και (για πολλούς λόγους) είμαι γνώστης των ιδιωματισμών και των Αγγλων και των Αμερικάνων να σε πληροφορήσω ότι οι μεταφράσεις των ομάδων των "σκοτζήδων" είναι γενικά *καλύτερες* από τις επίσημες.
Αν με ρωτήσεις γιατί, έχω δύο εκδοχές:
1. Ο επαγγελματίας θέλει απλά να τελειώνει και να πληρωθεί. Σιγά μην ψάξει να βρει ελληνικό ιδίωμα που να ταιριάζει σε αυτό που ειπώθηκε στην ταινία. Σιγά μην ψάξει να βρει μεταφορά όταν το σενάριο δεν κυριολεκτεί.
2. Αν έχεις σχέση με το χώρο επαλήθευσέ το μου: Ο επαγγελματίας πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένο αριθμό λέξεων/χρόνο προβολής υπότιτλου ώστε ακόμη και κάποιος που διαβάζει αργά να προλάβει. Σε ταινίες γρήγορου διαλόγου αυτό οδηγεί σε απλοποίηση και απώλεια πληροφορίες. Ο ερασιτέχνης αδιαφορεί και άρα προβάλει περισσότερο κείμενο σε λιγότερο χρόνο... κι όποιος προλάβει. Επειδή ακόμη... προλαβαίνω σαφέστατα και το προτιμώ.

Με λίγα  λόγια...
Όχι δεν πρέπει να "προστατευτούν" οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές (ούτε imho οι οδηγοί φορτηγών) επειδή... είναι επαγγελματίες! Είναι ίσως λίγο καλύτερο επιχείρημα από το 2% αλλά και σε αυτό είμαι αντίθετος. Ήδη μεγάλο μέρος των μεταφράσεων στο εξωτερικό γίνεται αυτόματα με μεταγενέστερο ραφινάρισμα. Δεν έχω δει κάπου φωνές για να καταργηθεί ή να φορολογηθεί το Google Translate.

----------


## apd

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Και αν δεν το γνωρίζεις τα παραπάνω εφαρμόζονται σε όλο το δυτικό κόσμο. Ονομάζονται κοινωνική θητεία ή εργασία και δεν αφορούν μόνο χαμαλοδουλειές όπως τα σκουπίδια ή το κούρεμα των δημόσιων πάρκων αλλά ακόμη και τη στελέχωση δημοσιων υπηρεσιών.


Μα επειδή εφαρμόζεται το ανέφερα, μήπως και θυμηθείτε ότι όταν ο Καμμένος είπε πως θα ανασυστήσει τη ΜΟΜΑ, έπεσαν να τον φάνε οι εργολάβοι. 




> Τώρα sorry ρε apd αλλά το παρατραβάς. Οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές/υποτιτλιστές παράγουν πνευματικό έργο και οι σκιτζήδες παράγουν σκουπίδια; Δε μιλάμε για αυτόματες μεταφράσεις αλλά για τη δουλειά που κάνουν κάποια άτομα και κάποιες ομάδες αφιλοκερδώς.


Έχω δει δουλειά "ερασιτέχνη" από τον Βόλο, που μ' έκανε να φάω το internet για να βρω τρόπο να του στείλω συγχαρητήρια. Και δουλειές "επαγγελματιών" που έχουν φάει τρελό κράξιμο. Αλλά σε κάθε κλάδο υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί επαγγελματίες ή ερασιτέχνες. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα ισοπεδώσουμε όλα.





> Επειδή ομιλώ την Αγγλικήν σχεδόν ως μητρική γλώσσα και (για πολλούς λόγους) είμαι γνώστης των ιδιωματισμών και των Αγγλων και των Αμερικάνων να σε πληροφορήσω ότι οι μεταφράσεις των ομάδων των "σκοτζήδων" είναι γενικά *καλύτερες* από τις επίσημες. Αν με ρωτήσεις γιατί, έχω δύο εκδοχές:1. Ο επαγγελματίας θέλει απλά να τελειώνει και να πληρωθεί. Σιγά μην ψάξει να βρει ελληνικό ιδίωμα που να ταιριάζει σε αυτό που ειπώθηκε στην ταινία. Σιγά μην ψάξει να βρει μεταφορά όταν το σενάριο δεν κυριολεκτεί.


Ο επαγγελματίας που σέβεται τη δουλειά του, θα την κάνει όσο καλύτερα μπορεί, γιατί ξέρει ότι ακόμη κι αν "μπει μέσα" σε μια ανάθεση, μακροπρόθεσμα θα είναι ωφελημένος.





> 2. Αν έχεις σχέση με το χώρο επαλήθευσέ το μου: Ο επαγγελματίας πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένο αριθμό λέξεων/χρόνο προβολής υπότιτλου ώστε ακόμη και κάποιος που διαβάζει αργά να προλάβει. Σε ταινίες γρήγορου διαλόγου αυτό οδηγεί σε απλοποίηση και απώλεια πληροφορίες. Ο ερασιτέχνης αδιαφορεί και άρα προβάλει περισσότερο κείμενο σε λιγότερο χρόνο... κι όποιος προλάβει. Επειδή ακόμη... προλαβαίνω σαφέστατα και το προτιμώ.


Αφού θέλεις τεχνική ανάλυση, χοντρικά διαβάζουμε το πολύ 20 χαρακτήρες ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Αν βάλεις μεγαλύτερο υπότιτλο στην αντίστοιχη διάρκεια, όση πληροφορία κι αν έχει, όχι μόνο πάει χαμένη αλλά και ενοχλεί (Στο DVD ίσως μπορείς να κάνεις παύση, αλλά στην αίθουσα δε γίνεται). Η μαγκιά του καλού επαγγελματία είναι να συμπεριλάβει την πληροφορία στο διαθέσιμο χώρο/χρόνο. 





> Με λίγα  λόγια...Όχι δεν πρέπει να "προστατευτούν" οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές (ούτε imho οι οδηγοί φορτηγών) επειδή... είναι επαγγελματίες! Είναι ίσως λίγο καλύτερο επιχείρημα από το 2% αλλά και σε αυτό είμαι αντίθετος.


Δεν έχει νόημα να μεταφέρουμε εδώ εκείνη τη συζήτηση, οπότε το αφήνω αναπάντητο. Αλλά εδώ δε μιλάμε για προστασία, λέμε να πληρώνουμε για ένα προϊόν που παράγεται από επαγγελματίες.




> Ήδη μεγάλο μέρος των μεταφράσεων στο εξωτερικό γίνεται αυτόματα με μεταγενέστερο ραφινάρισμα. Δεν έχω δει κάπου φωνές για να καταργηθεί ή να φορολογηθεί το Google Translate.


Θα πω απλά ότι ναι, τα σκουπίδια ίσως μπορούν να μεταφράζονται και ραφινάρονται όπως λες (το δοκίμασαν κι εδώ κάποια στιγμή, χωρίς επιτυχία). Αλλά σε ταινίες όπως π.χ. το Equus είναι απλά αδύνατο και τελικά ασύμφορο. 

Συμπληρωματικά, από προσωπική πείρα μπορώ να πω ότι (στο βαθμό που χωράνε γενικεύσεις) ο υποτιτλισμός τρίτων γλωσσών στην αγγλική είναι κατά κανόνα κατώτερος από τον αντίστοιχο στη γαλλική, στην ισπανική ή στην πορτογαλική. Αυτό ίσχυε ήδη πολύ πριν αρχίσει το machine translation, κι έχει επιδεινωθεί.

----------


## zianna

> Μα επειδή εφαρμόζεται το ανέφερα, μήπως και θυμηθείτε ότι όταν ο Καμμένος είπε πως θα ανασυστήσει τη ΜΟΜΑ, έπεσαν να τον φάνε οι εργολάβοι. 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω δει δουλειά "ερασιτέχνη" από τον Βόλο, που μ' έκανε να φάω το internet για να βρω τρόπο να του στείλω συγχαρητήρια. Και δουλειές "επαγγελματιών" που έχουν φάει τρελό κράξιμο. Αλλά σε κάθε κλάδο υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί επαγγελματίες ή ερασιτέχνες. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα ισοπεδώσουμε όλα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Για ποιους επαγγελματίες μιλάς;
Όταν θα αρχίσουν να προσλαμβάνουν μεταφραστές που έχουν σπουδάσει το επάγγελμα και δεν τους πληρώνουν ψίχουλα με deadlines που σε κάνει να πας τρέχοντας και προσφέρουν transcripts όχι να βασίζονται εξ ακοής, τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## apd

Συμφωνώ σε όλα. Και;

----------


## yiapap

> Συμφωνώ σε όλα. Και;


Και= Αμφισβητείται η de facto αποδοχή ότι η δουλειά των "επαγγελματιών" μεταφραστών είναι ανώτερη.
Thanks για το tip για τον αριθμό λέξεων πάντως, το είχα υποψιαστεί αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει ως κανόνας.

----------


## apd

> Και= Αμφισβητείται η de facto αποδοχή ότι η δουλειά των "επαγγελματιών" μεταφραστών είναι ανώτερη.
> Thanks για το tip για τον αριθμό λέξεων πάντως, το είχα υποψιαστεί αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει ως κανόνας.


Περιγράφονται οι συνθήκες δουλειάς πολλών, συμφωνώ. Αλλά τα υπόλοιπα είναι δική σου επαγωγή. (Για να το τραβήξω: και οι γιατροί στα νοσοκομεία δουλεύουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες. Και κάποιοι άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν. Αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι γιατροί κάνουν άθλια τη δουλειά τους)

----------


## anonymos1982

Λογικά πάντως το Netflix έχει σε όλα αγγλικούς υπότιτλους οπότε αρκεί κάποιος να μεταφράζει αυτά που βλέπει γραμμένα. Ξέρει κανείς άραγε πόσο μπορεί να κοστίζει ο υποτιτλισμός ας πούμε ενός επεισοδίου 42 λεπτών μια συνηθισμένης σειράς;

----------


## apd

Αν ψάξεις λίγο, θα βρεις να αναφέρεται π.χ. αυτό (ένα ευρώ το λεπτό) κι αυτό (Ενάμισι δολάριο το λεπτό). Το πόσες εργατώρες θέλει για να μεταφράσεις τα 42 λεπτά εξαρτάται από την πείρα σου, αλλά και από το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Αν ψάξεις λίγο, θα βρεις να αναφέρεται π.χ. αυτό (ένα ευρώ το λεπτό) κι αυτό (Ενάμισι δολάριο το λεπτό). Το πόσες εργατώρες θέλει για να μεταφράσεις τα 42 λεπτά εξαρτάται από την πείρα σου, αλλά και από το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο.


Φαντάζομαι το netflix θα τους βάζει απλώς να μεταφράζουν τους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα που θα τους συγχρονίζει αυτόματα. Οπότε και οι τιμές θα είναι αρκετά μικρότερες.

----------


## yiapap

> Φαντάζομαι το netflix θα τους βάζει απλώς να μεταφράζουν τους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα που θα τους συγχρονίζει αυτόματα. Οπότε και οι τιμές θα είναι αρκετά μικρότερες.


Δε νομίζω ότι το Netflix έχει δικαίωμα να δίνει σε κάποιον να υποτιτλίσει παραγωγές που δεν είναι δικές του (κι εδώ βέβαια υπάρχει η απορία γιατί δεν υποτιτλίστηκε στα Ελληνικά το House of Cards)

----------


## nnn

> Δε νομίζω ότι το Netflix έχει δικαίωμα να δίνει σε κάποιον να υποτιτλίσει παραγωγές που δεν είναι δικές του (κι εδώ βέβαια υπάρχει η απορία γιατί δεν υποτιτλίστηκε στα Ελληνικά το House of Cards)


Γιατί δεν "πρόλαβαν" ίσως ?

Μην ξεχνάμε πως σε μια νύχτα, έδωσαν πρόσβαση σε σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο, με διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο/ανά χώρα, άρα αδύνατο να έχουν ετοιμάσει από πριν τους υπότιτλους.

Λέτε για το Netflix, ενώ εδώ και 3 (παμε στον 4ο μήνα), η πλατφόρμα του ΟΤΕ TV δεν έχει δώσει ούτε Αγγλικά CC στο Viasat History που αναμεταδίδει, πόσο μάλλον Ελληνικούς.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Δε νομίζω ότι το Netflix έχει δικαίωμα να δίνει σε κάποιον να υποτιτλίσει παραγωγές που δεν είναι δικές του (κι εδώ βέβαια υπάρχει η απορία γιατί δεν υποτιτλίστηκε στα Ελληνικά το House of Cards)


Δεν ξέρω τι παίζε με τα δικαιώματα πάντως αναζητά μεταφραστές για άλλες χώρες, Τώρα για δικές του παραγωγές για ξένες δεν ξέρω.

----------


## yiapap

> Γιατί δεν "πρόλαβαν" ίσως ?
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε πως σε μια νύχτα, έδωσαν πρόσβαση σε σχεδόν όλο τον κόσμο, με διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο/ανά χώρα, άρα αδύνατο να έχουν ετοιμάσει από πριν τους υπότιτλους.
> 
> Λέτε για το Netflix, ενώ εδώ και 3 (παμε στον 4ο μήνα), η πλατφόρμα του ΟΤΕ TV δεν έχει δώσει ούτε Αγγλικά CC στο Viasat History που αναμεταδίδει, πόσο μάλλον Ελληνικούς.


Μα δε μιλάω για το Day 1. Σήμερα ας πούμε έχει υπότιτλους; Έχουν οι προηγούμενες σεζόν;

----------


## nnn

> Μα δε μιλάω για το Day 1. Σήμερα ας πούμε έχει υπότιτλους; Έχουν οι προηγούμενες σεζόν;


Για Ελληνικά όχι, εκτός αν άλλαξε κάτι την τελευταία εβδομάδα.

Για μένα πάντως δεν είναι deal breaker αυτό.

----------


## yiapap

> Για μένα πάντως δεν είναι deal breaker αυτό.


Επίτηδες το έγραψες πονηρούλη, για να συμφωνήσουμε ε;ε;ε;ε;ε; Παραδέξου το!  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Επίτηδες το έγραψες πονηρούλη, για να συμφωνήσουμε ε;ε;ε;ε;ε; Παραδέξου το!


 :Innocent:

----------


## lewton

> Είπα τωρα που πέρασε καιρός να δοκιμάσω για 1 μήνα και απογοητεύτηκα.
> Δεν εχει καθόλου Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε πολυ δημοφιλές περιεχόμενο όπως house of cards, narcos, κλπ...
> Αντίθετα εκνευρίστηκα γιατι ειδα οτι σε κάποιες σειρές και ταινίες εχει Τουρκικά!!!
> Πληρης απογοήτευση!
> Unsubscribe και γεια σας!
> 
> Ειναι να απορεί κανεις με την προχειροδουλειά και την απαξίωση προς την χωρα μας, αν σκεφτεί κανεις οτι και ο ιδιοκτήτης εχει Ελληνικές ρίζες, αφού σε άπειρες ταινίες και σειρές υπάρχουν Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι αλλα η εταιρεια δεν μπήκε καν στο κόπο να τους αγοράσει- προσθέσει! 
> Απορώ πως έχουν τα μούτρα και ζητάνε τα λεφτά μας!


Ποιος έχει ελληνικές ρίζες;

----------


## Verde

> Ποιος έχει ελληνικές ρίζες;


Τεντ Σαραντος... Έλληνας 3ης γενιάς.
http://www.protothema.gr/world/artic...xe-to-netflix/

----------


## tsigarid

> Τεντ Σαραντος... Έλληνας 3ης γενιάς.
> http://www.protothema.gr/world/artic...xe-to-netflix/


Σιγά την υποχρέωση, λόγω Ελληνικών ριζών.

----------


## lewton

> Τεντ Σαραντος... Έλληνας 3ης γενιάς.
> http://www.protothema.gr/world/artic...xe-to-netflix/


Και είναι ιδιοκτήτης;
Από που προκύπτει;
https://finance.yahoo.com/q/mh?s=NFLX+Major+Holders
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Sarandos

----------


## yiapap

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ Ο ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ NETFLIX ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!
ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ; 
 :Viking: 
Ασταδιαλαπια, με συγχίσατε απογευματιάτικα!

----------


## lewton

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ Ο ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ NETFLIX ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!
> ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ; 
> 
> Ασταδιαλαπια, με συγχίσατε απογευματιάτικα!


Άσε μας ρε Μακεδόνα.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## zianna

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ Ο ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ NETFLIX ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!
> ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ; 
> 
> Ασταδιαλαπια, με συγχίσατε απογευματιάτικα!



Με απευθείας καταγωγή από τον Διόνυσο.

----------


## Zus

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ Ο ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ NETFLIX ΕΙΠΑΜΕ!
> ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ; 
> 
> Ασταδιαλαπια, με συγχίσατε απογευματιάτικα!


Κάθε πετυχημένος εκεί έξω έχει ρίζες ελληνικές.Είμαστε οι πιο έξυπνοι και οι πιο γαμάτοι  :Laughing:

----------


## senkradvii

> Κάθε πετυχημένος εκεί έξω έχει ρίζες ελληνικές.Είμαστε οι πιο έξυπνοι και *οι πιο γαμάτοι*


Άνετα...

----------


## hoannis

Για το γιαούρτι λες?
https://youtu.be/dy-QPmejVZU?t=23
"OIKOS
Greek non fat yougurt."

----------


## Zer0c00L

για μενα παντως θελει πολυ δουλεια ακομα

το περιεχομενο και φυσικα οι υποτιτλοι για να δικαιολογησουν τα 9.99 ευρω το μηνα που πληρωνω και θα εξακολουθω να το στηριζω αλλα θα εξακολουθω να τους γκρινιαζω.

ασε που θεωρω απαραδεκτο στο "ελληνικο" να υπαρχουν εκτος απο αγγλικοι υποτιτλοι και τουρκικοι

----------


## tsigarid

> για μενα παντως θελει πολυ δουλεια ακομα
> 
> το περιεχομενο και φυσικα οι υποτιτλοι για να δικαιολογησουν τα 9.99 ευρω το μηνα που πληρωνω και θα εξακολουθω να το στηριζω αλλα θα εξακολουθω να τους γκρινιαζω.
> 
> *ασε που θεωρω απαραδεκτο στο "ελληνικο" να υπαρχουν εκτος απο αγγλικοι υποτιτλοι και τουρκικοι*


Έτσι είναι, και εγώ που ζω στις ΗΠΑ θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να βλέπω ισπανικούς υπότιτλους. Trump rulezzzzz.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έτσι είναι, και εγώ που ζω στις ΗΠΑ θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να βλέπω ισπανικούς υπότιτλους. Trump rulezzzzz.


προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει το US Netflix και οι υποτιτλοι του εκει εχετε καθε εθνικοτητας ανθρωπους

αλλα στην ελλαδα κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχει υποτιτλους στα αγγλικα (επισημη γλωσσα της ευρωπης) και ελληνικα οι υποτιτλοι στα τουρκικα δεν κολλανε σε καμια περιπτωση και αυτο ειναι ενα τεραστιο -ΜΕΙΟΝ αν θελει να εχει πελατες απο ελλαδα γιατι οπως ειπα υπαρχει και ο "θειος" που εχει περισσοτερο υλικο και δεν κοστιζει τιποτα απολυτως.

αντιστοιχως θα επρεπε να εχει αγγλικα με γερμανικα στην γερμανια , αγγλικα με ολλανδικα στην ολλανδια , αγγλικα με γαλλικα στην γαλλια κτλ...

----------


## Burning Skies

> προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει το US Netflix και οι υποτιτλοι του εκει εχετε καθε εθνικοτητας ανθρωπους
> 
> αλλα στην ελλαδα κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχει υποτιτλους στα αγγλικα (επισημη γλωσσα της ευρωπης) και ελληνικα οι υποτιτλοι στα τουρκικα δεν κολλανε σε καμια περιπτωση και αυτο ειναι ενα τεραστιο -ΜΕΙΟΝ αν θελει να εχει πελατες απο ελλαδα γιατι οπως ειπα υπαρχει και ο "θειος" που εχει περισσοτερο υλικο και δεν κοστιζει τιποτα απολυτως.
> 
> αντιστοιχως θα επρεπε να εχει αγγλικα με γερμανικα στην γερμανια , αγγλικα με ολλανδικα στην ολλανδια , αγγλικα με γαλλικα στην γαλλια κτλ...


Σοβαρολογεις; αν υπάρχουν οι υπότιτλοι γιατί να μην τους παρέχει; στην πλάτη μας φορτώνονται;

----------


## chat1978

Υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στους τουρκικούς υπότιτλους σαν επιλογή όταν Δεν υπάρχουν οι ελληνικοί.

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Forum Runner

----------


## famous-walker

Στην θρακη έχουν λογικη οι τουρκικοί υπότιτλοι. 

Τώρα η πολιτική διάσταση είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> ασε που θεωρω απαραδεκτο στο "ελληνικο" να υπαρχουν εκτος απο αγγλικοι υποτιτλοι και τουρκικοι


Τι θέλεις να πεις με αυτό;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σοβαρολογεις; αν υπάρχουν οι υπότιτλοι γιατί να μην τους παρέχει; στην πλάτη μας φορτώνονται;


καπου βιαζεσαι να απαντησεις/σχολιασεις και δεν διαβαζεις καλα...αναφερομαι για το αμερικανικο netflix και απαντω στο φιλο οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει τι υποτιτλους βαζουν στο αμερικανικο περιεχομενο του netflix καθως δεν το βλεπω.

με νοιαζει το ελληνικο περιεχομενο του netflix να εμπλουτιστει ωστε να δικαιολογει τα 9.99 ευρω το μηνα συνδρομη και φυσικα με νοιαζει να υποστηριζει αγγλικους και ελληνικους υποτιτλους

οχι τουρκικους στην ελλαδα και αντιστοιχα αλλους ξενους υποτιτλους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι θέλεις να πεις με αυτό;


θελω να πω οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο στο ελληνικο netflix να εχουν τουρκικους υποτιτλους εκτος των αγγλικων και να μην εχουν ελληνικους

ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητος (απλα ελληνικα μιλαω ημαρτον...)

----------


## aroutis

> γιατί να φταίει το Netflix εαν κάποιος "''ασχετος" έκανε ένα aplet που τραβά και δείχνει υπότιτλους; Σαν να μου λές ότι φταίει η Microsoft που τρέχουν τορρεντς!


Γιατι εμμέσως εποφελείται από αυτό το offering μέσω της υπηρεσίας του. 
Γιατί ο ισχυρισμός θα ειναι ότι η υπηρεσία ειναι πιό appealing μέσω αυτού του offering.

----------


## Burning Skies

> οχι τουρκικους στην ελλαδα και αντιστοιχα αλλους ξενους υποτιτλους.


Αυτο ακρβως λεω. Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου αν θα εχει τουρκικους υποτιτλους; Σε βαραινουν;;; Αφου υπαροχυν οι υποτιτλοι εστω και ενας να μιλαει τουρκικα γιατι να μην τος εχει διαθεσιμους;;;

----------


## nickvog

Εγώ βλέποντας σχεδόν παντού στο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ Netflix τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να συμπεράνω είναι ότι.... έκαναν λάθος, μπέρδεψαν τις χώρες λόγω γεωγραφικής εγγύτητας.

Ο,τιδήποτε άλλο, μυρίζει μπαρούτι.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Εγώ βλέποντας σχεδόν παντού στο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ Netflix τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να συμπεράνω είναι ότι.... έκαναν λάθος, μπέρδεψαν τις χώρες λόγω γεωγραφικής εγγύτητας.
> 
> Ο,τιδήποτε άλλο, μυρίζει μπαρούτι.


Το ενδεχόμενο η τουρκική αγορά (που είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερη και ενδεχομένως και με πιο ανεπτυγμένη καταναλωτική συνείδηση) να πέτυχε τον υποτιτλισμο του περιεχομένου στην Τουρκία ώστε να παρέχεται σήμερα και στις υπόλοιπες χώρες, δεν πέρασε από το μυαλό σας; Τι μπαρουτι;

----------


## SynergyGuru

Η Τουρκία εχει 75 εκατ πληθυσμο, ειναι μεγαλη αγορα και η μεταγλώττιση προφανως εχει γινει για την Τουρκία.
Ο λόγος που ειναι διαθέσιμη και στην Ελλάδα υποψιάζομαι έχει να κάνει με τις μειονότητες σε καποιες ελληνικες πόλεις (Ξάνθη, Κομοτηνή).

----------


## PopManiac

Σηκωθείτε από τους καναπέδες και πιάστε τα καριοφίλια, οι Αγαρηνοί μπήκαν στα σπίτια μας!

----------


## Zus

> Σηκωθείτε από τους καναπέδες και πιάστε τα καριοφίλια, οι Αγαρηνοί μπήκαν στα σπίτια μας!


Αυτό θα συμβεί όταν εμφανιστούν οι.. μακεδονικοί υπότιτλοι  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Συχτήρια, θα χρειαστώ και δεύτερη τηλεόραση το καλοκαίρι
Στην μία netflix με τούρκικους υπότιτλους, στην άλλη το original χωρίς υπότιτλους, απευθείας από το ΤRT

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτό θα συμβεί όταν εμφανιστούν οι.. μακεδονικοί υπότιτλοι


περιμενε και θα τους δεις συντομα

δεν ξερω αν το netflix προσφερει προγραμμα στην ΠΓΔΜ (ΣΚΟΠΙΑ) η ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ για τους ξενους φιλους μας

αλλα αν το κανει σιγουρα θα τους βαλει

οτι αφορα τις αποριες καποιων φιλων και συνομιλητων μου για τους τουρκικους υποτιτλους

δεν εχω προβλημα να τους βαλει στο τουρκικο περιεχομενο ομως

οχι στο ελληνικο περιεχομενο (ασε τα περι μειονοτητας τα ακουω βερεσε) στην ελλαδα επισημη γλωσσα ειναι τα ελληνικα (οποιου του αρεσει οποιου οχι μπορει να επιστρεψει στην χωρα απο οπου προηθλε) αρα θα μπορουσε απλα να εχει τα αγγλικα και να προσθεσει ελληνικα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτο ακρβως λεω. Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα σου αν θα εχει τουρκικους υποτιτλους; Σε βαραινουν;;; Αφου υπαροχυν οι υποτιτλοι εστω και ενας να μιλαει τουρκικα γιατι να μην τος εχει διαθεσιμους;;;


ναι εχω προβλημα φιλε μου

εδω ειναι ελλαδα (επισημη γλωσσα τα ελληνικα)

αρα το ελληνικο περιεχομενο του συγκεκριμενου παροχου υπηρεσιων streaming οφειλει να παρεχει αγγλικους και ελληνικους υποτιτλους

τους τουρκικους υποτιτλους να τους βαλει στο τουρκικο περιεχομενο

γιατι αν το παμε ετσι οπως το λες τοτε στην ελλαδα την χωρα των μειονοτητων - μεταναστων - προσφυγων θα πρεπει το netflix να βαλει υποτιτλους αναλογως των εθνικοτητων που υπαρχουν εδω δηλαδη?

συρια - αφγανισταν - πακισταν - ινδια - ιρακ - ιραν - μαροκο - αλγερια - μπαγλαντες - σομαλια - νιγηρια κτλ...

----------


## PopManiac

To Netflix μπορεί να βάλει όποιους υπότιτλους θέλει κι εσύ ως καταναλωτής μπορείς να το απορρίψεις ή να γίνεις συνδρομητής. Όπως με την ίδια λογική τα Goodys μπορούν αύριο κιόλας να σερβίρουν μόνο ταϊλανδέζικη κουζίνα ή το Ζάρα μπορεί να αποφασίσει να έχει μονο Levis jeans..... Αν θέλεις αγοράζεις, αν δεν, απλά βόλτα στην Ερμού

----------


## guardianhelm

Ειπώθηκε πολλές φορές εδώ, αλλά θα το πω κι εγώ να ακουστεί ξανά. Υπάρχει ένα κόστος στον υποτιτλισμό. Στην ελλάδα υπάρχει κάποια ζήτηση για ελληνικούς και κάποια (πολύ μικρότερη) για τουρκικούς υπότιτλους. Αν οι τούρκικοι υπότιτλοι δεν κοστίζουν τίποτα στο netflix, τότε προφανώς δεν χάνει τίποτα να τους προσθέσει, άσχετα με το πόση είναι η ζήτηση. Δυστυχώς, απ'ό,τι φαίνεται δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει κάτι παραπάνω για το θέμα, ας στείλει ένα mail στο netflix για να πάρει απάντηση από τους υπεύθυνους.

Γενικά μην ανησυχείτε, δεν έχει βάλει στο μάτι το netflix να αφανίσει το ελληνικό έθνος αντικαθιστώντας τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους με τουρκικούς.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> To Netflix μπορεί να βάλει όποιους υπότιτλους θέλει κι εσύ ως καταναλωτής μπορείς να το απορρίψεις ή να γίνεις συνδρομητής. Όπως με την ίδια λογική τα Goodys μπορούν αύριο κιόλας να σερβίρουν μόνο ταϊλανδέζικη κουζίνα ή το Ζάρα μπορεί να αποφασίσει να έχει μονο Levis jeans..... Αν θέλεις αγοράζεις, αν δεν, απλά βόλτα στην Ερμού


ετσι οπως το θετεις συμφωνω

ως πελατης και καταναλωτης της υπηρεσιας που μου παρεχει του εκφραζω καθημερινα τα παραπονα μου

- - - Updated - - -




> Ειπώθηκε πολλές φορές εδώ, αλλά θα το πω κι εγώ να ακουστεί ξανά. Υπάρχει ένα κόστος στον υποτιτλισμό. Στην ελλάδα υπάρχει κάποια ζήτηση για ελληνικούς και κάποια (πολύ μικρότερη) για τουρκικούς υπότιτλους. Αν οι τούρκικοι υπότιτλοι δεν κοστίζουν τίποτα στο netflix, τότε προφανώς δεν χάνει τίποτα να τους προσθέσει, άσχετα με το πόση είναι η ζήτηση. Δυστυχώς, απ'ό,τι φαίνεται δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει κάτι παραπάνω για το θέμα, ας στείλει ένα mail στο netflix για να πάρει απάντηση από τους υπεύθυνους.
> 
> Γενικά μην ανησυχείτε, δεν έχει βάλει στο μάτι το netflix να αφανίσει το ελληνικό έθνος αντικαθιστώντας τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους με τουρκικούς.


το εχω κανει και μου απαντησαν στα "ελληνικα" καθως ξεχαστηκα και τους εγραψα στα ελληνικα

οτι θα βαλουν ελληνικους υποτιτλους στο "μελλον"

τιποτα αλλο δεν μου αναφεραν απλα οτι σημειωσαν το παραπονο μου για τους τουρκικους υποτιτλους στο ελληνικο περιεχομενο.

----------


## beatnick

Τώρα που ψωνίσαμε όλοι τηλεοράσεις με mpg4 για να βλέπουμε digea, πρέπει να τις αντικαταστήσουμε με SmartTV για να βλέπουμε NetFlix.

- - - Updated - - -

Και το big brother ξέρει ακριβώς τι βλέπω, πότε το βλέπω, κι αν η smart tv έχει κάμερα, ξέρει και με ποιούς το βλέπω.
Torrent και πάλι torrent. Σύνδεση με USB σε παλιά τηλεόραση. Δεν θα χαρίσω ούτε τα λεφτά μου, ούτε τα δεδομένα μου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τώρα που ψωνίσαμε όλοι τηλεοράσεις με mpg4 για να βλέπουμε digea, πρέπει να τις αντικαταστήσουμε με SmartTV για να βλέπουμε NetFlix.


δεν τα λες καλα

πριν μας αναγκασαν να αγορασουμε τηλεορασεις με ψηφιακο αποκωδικοιητη mpeg 4 η απλα την συσκευη του αποκωδικοποιητη ωστε να συνεχισουμε να βλεπουμε (ψηφιακη) τηλεοραση δηλαδη τα καναλια που βλεπαμε πριν στην αναλογικη απλα τωρα μας τα προσφερει η DIGEA

τωρα που ηρθε το NETFLIX στην ελλαδα θα πρεπει η να ξανα αγορασουμε τηλεορασεις (SMART) η να παρουμε καποια συσκευη π.χ GOOGLE CHROMECAST η κατι αλλο...

δυστυχως αυτο ειναι το μελλον της τεχνολογιας...

σε λιγο θα ξανα αγορασουμε τηλεοραση 4Κ η 8Κ η και εγω δεν ξερω τι...και παει λεγοντας....

----------


## sdikr

> δεν τα λες καλα
> 
> πριν μας αναγκασαν να αγορασουμε τηλεορασεις με ψηφιακο αποκωδικοιητη mpeg 4 η απλα την συσκευη του αποκωδικοποιητη ωστε να συνεχισουμε να βλεπουμε (ψηφιακη) τηλεοραση δηλαδη τα καναλια που βλεπαμε πριν στην αναλογικη απλα τωρα μας τα προσφερει η DIGEA
> 
> τωρα που ηρθε το NETFLIX στην ελλαδα θα πρεπει η να ξανα αγορασουμε τηλεορασεις (SMART) η να παρουμε καποια συσκευη π.χ GOOGLE CHROMECAST η κατι αλλο...
> 
> δυστυχως αυτο ειναι το μελλον της τεχνολογιας...
> 
> σε λιγο θα ξανα αγορασουμε τηλεοραση 4Κ η 8Κ η και εγω δεν ξερω τι...και παει λεγοντας....


Το μαχαίρι στον λαιμό τουλάχιστον το πήραν απο Ελληνικό κατάστημα ή όχι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το μαχαίρι στον λαιμό τουλάχιστον το πήραν απο Ελληνικό κατάστημα ή όχι;


δεν νομιζω να εβαλε κανεις το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο κανενος

για μενα και τοτε εχεις τις επιλογες σου και τωρα

π.χ για την DIGEA οι επιλογες που εχεις ειναι :

παιρνεις τηλεοραση με mpeg 4
παιρνεις δεκτη mpeg 4 και τον συνδεεις με την υπαρχουσα τηλεοραση
δεν παιρνεις ουτε τηλεοραση ουτε δεκτη γιατι απλα δεν σε ενδιαφερει
η απλα αγοραζεις δορυφορικη κεραια/δεκτη και παρακολουθεις τηλεοραση μεσω OTE/NOVA.

τωρα στην περιπτωση του NETFLIX εχεις επισης παλι επιλογες :
παιρνεις τηλεοραση SMART
παιρνεις συσκευη τυπου GOOGLE CHROMECAST η αλλη παρομοια
βλεπεις μεσω υπολογιστη/κονσολας/smartphone/tablet 
δεν βλεπεις

----------


## beatnick

Έχουν τίποτα εκτός από Hollywood που δείχνουν στο πρωτοσέλιδο;
Για να κάνω αναζήτηση (χωρίς να δω) πρέπει να δώσω πιστωτική;

----------


## sdikr

> δεν νομιζω να εβαλε κανεις το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο κανενος
> 
> για μενα και τοτε εχεις τις επιλογες σου και τωρα
> 
> π.χ για την DIGEA οι επιλογες που εχεις ειναι :
> 
> παιρνεις τηλεοραση με mpeg 4
> παιρνεις δεκτη mpeg 4 και τον συνδεεις με την υπαρχουσα τηλεοραση
> δεν παιρνεις ουτε τηλεοραση ουτε δεκτη γιατι απλα δεν σε ενδιαφερει
> ...


Αφού δεν βάλανε σε κανέναν το μαχαίρι, τι στο διάολο μου κάνετε σύγκριση του digea με το netflix;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αφού δεν βάλανε σε κανέναν το μαχαίρι, τι στο διάολο μου κάνετε σύγκριση του digea με το netflix;


εγω δεν ξερω φιλε μου

εγω οπως σου ειπα εξ αρχης ολοι/ες εχουμε τις επιλογες με τις επιπτωσεις τους

----------


## tsigarid

> ως πελατης και καταναλωτης της υπηρεσιας που μου παρεχει του εκφραζω καθημερινα τα παραπονα μου


Ως πελάτης τους στέλνεις καθημερινά e-mail παραπόνων, ή μόνο εμάς ζαλίζεις; Γιατί και εμένα μου τη δίνει να μη βάζουν τόνους, αλλά τον Μπαμπινιώτη δεν τον ενοχλώ.

----------


## daywalker06

Κατι ερωτήσεις που κάνεις τωρα  :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ως πελάτης τους στέλνεις καθημερινά e-mail παραπόνων, ή μόνο εμάς ζαλίζεις; Γιατί και εμένα μου τη δίνει να μη βάζουν τόνους, αλλά τον Μπαμπινιώτη δεν τον ενοχλώ.


καθε εβδομαδα τους στελνω μηνυμα (τουλαχιστον για οσο θα ειμαι συνδρομητης τους) μερικες φορες απαντουν αλλες οχι.

αν σε ζαλιζω οπως λες δεν απαντας/σχολιαζεις/διαβαζεις.

σε καταλαβαινω καθως και εμενα μου την δινουν αυτοι που απαντουν ειρωνικα η με προσβολες αλλα δεν τους απανταω ειρωνικα ουτε τους προσβαλω απλα τους αγνοω.

λυπαμαι αλλα ειναι δικαιωμα μου να γραφω οπως εγω θελω (ακομα και χωρις τονους) οπως ειναι δικο σου δικαιωμα να μην με διαβαζεις (αν επιτρεποντουσαν τα greeklish θα εγραφα ετσι)

αν σε ενοχλει μαλλον θα πρεπει να ενοχλησεις τον κυριο Μπαμπινιωτη.

----------


## nickvog

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ Netflix --> ελληνικός ήχος και ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι (άντε και αγγλικοί λόγω παγκοσμιοποίησης). Τελεία και παύλα.

Τουρκικά σχεδόν σε όλο το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ Netflix μόνο λόγω... Ξάνθης Κομοτηνής (όπου κι εκεί η επίσημη γλώσσα είναι ελληνική εντός ελληνικού εδάφους κι όχι με αποκλειστικά τουρκόφωνους κατοίκους) το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον ανόητο και κατά βάση ενοχλητικό. Η απουσία πακέτων υποτίτλων δεν γιατρεύεται με να προσθέσεις τούρκικα, ας εμπλουτίσει τότε το μηδενικό regional περιεχόμενο και με σκοπιανά, βουλγάρικα και αλβανικά, ε, γειτονές μας είναι κι αυτοι, ας τους τιμήσουμε. Φαντάσου να ξεκίναγε και στη Γαλλία το Netflix και επειδή δεν είχε ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα με γαλλικό ήχο και υπότιτλους, να έβαζε αγγλικά, γερμανικά, θα έλεγαν οι γάλλοι δεν πειράζει έχουμε αρκετούς γερμανούς στις συνοριακές πόλεις μας, μια χαρά είναι, κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε και γαλλικά.... δεν νομίζω. 

Πάντως, και με καλοπροαίρετη διάθεση, πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για γκάφα του δικτύου. Ήδη, σε συζητήσεις ακούγεται ότι τα σχετικά παράπονα που έχουν υποβληθεί είναι αρκετά. Μακάρι να έρθουν σύντομα τα ελληνικά κι ας μείνουν και τα τούρκικα, για ξεχαρμάνιασμα (τούρκικη λέξη).

Και κάτι άλλο, το forum είναι δημόσιο και η δυνατότητα να ποστάρει κανείς είναι μόνο στην έγκριση των moderators κι όχι του καθένα που το παίζει έξυπνος δηλώνοντας ότι τον ζαλίζουν αυτά που γράφουν κάποιοι συμφορουμίστες του... στο κάτω κάτω ας μην μπει κι ας μη διαβάζει αφού ζαλίζεται.

Αυτά και πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## anonymos1982

Το όλο θέμα με τους υπότιτλους και το περιεχόμενο έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχουν κατ' αρχήν και αν είναι διαθέσιμοι κατά δεύτερον. Η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή αγορά και πιθανόν δεν αξίζει να επενδύσουν για τον υποτιτλισμό όλων των σειρών και των ταινιών. Από κει και πέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μας ενοχλεί αν υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι από άλλες γλώσσες. Διαμαρτύρεσαι επειδή είναι τούρκικοι οι υπότιτλοι, αν ήταν γαλλικοί ή γερμανικοί θα σε είχε πειράξει;
 Κι εγώ όσο δεν μπαίνουν ελληνικοί υπότιλοι δεν πρόκειται να βάλω συνδρομή αλλά πραγματικά αν έβαζα δεν θα με πείραζε να υπάρχουν υπότιλοι και από 100 διαφορετικές γλώσσες, όπως και τους περισσότερους μάλλον.

----------


## Zus

> περιμενε και θα τους δεις συντομα
> 
> δεν ξερω αν το netflix προσφερει προγραμμα στην ΠΓΔΜ (ΣΚΟΠΙΑ) η ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ για τους ξενους φιλους μας
> 
> αλλα αν το κανει σιγουρα θα τους βαλει
> 
> οτι αφορα τις αποριες καποιων φιλων και συνομιλητων μου για τους τουρκικους υποτιτλους
> 
> δεν εχω προβλημα να τους βαλει στο τουρκικο περιεχομενο ομως
> ...


Τρικυμία. Ποιος ήρθε, ποιος να επιστρέψει τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά, ούτε εσύ μάλλον ξέρεις τι γράφεις.

Είδες την λέξη τούρκικα, έβγαλες σπυράκια και παραληρείς.

----------


## guardianhelm

> καθε εβδομαδα τους στελνω μηνυμα (τουλαχιστον για οσο θα ειμαι συνδρομητης τους) μερικες φορες απαντουν αλλες οχι.


Κάθε βδομάδα τους ρωτάς γιατί εξακολουθούν να έχουν τουρκικούς υπότιτλους και όχι ελληνικούς;  :Thinking: 




> σε καταλαβαινω καθως και εμενα μου την δινουν αυτοι που απαντουν ειρωνικα η με προσβολες αλλα δεν τους απανταω ειρωνικα ουτε τους προσβαλω απλα τους αγνοω.


Να με συγχωρείς, αλλά κι εσύ με αυτά που λες πας γυρεύοντας  :Razz: 




> Το όλο θέμα με τους υπότιτλους και το περιεχόμενο έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχουν κατ' αρχήν και αν είναι διαθέσιμοι κατά δεύτερον. Η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή αγορά και πιθανόν δεν αξίζει να επενδύσουν για τον υποτιτλισμό όλων των σειρών και των ταινιών. Από κει και πέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μας ενοχλεί αν υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι από άλλες γλώσσες. Διαμαρτύρεσαι επειδή είναι τούρκικοι οι υπότιτλοι, αν ήταν γαλλικοί ή γερμανικοί θα σε είχε πειράξει;
>  Κι εγώ όσο δεν μπαίνουν ελληνικοί υπότιλοι δεν πρόκειται να βάλω συνδρομή αλλά πραγματικά αν έβαζα δεν θα με πείραζε να υπάρχουν υπότιλοι και από 100 διαφορετικές γλώσσες, όπως και τους περισσότερους μάλλον.


Έλα ντε, αυτό ακριβώς. Προφανώς και είναι μια εύλογη απαίτηση να μπουν ελληνικά, αλλά το αν ταυτόχρονα παρέχονται 400 άλλες γλώσσες ή καμία και αν τα τουρκικά είναι ανάμεσα σε αυτές είναι εντελώς άσχετο θέμα, από τη στιγμή που γραφειοκρατικά θέματα όπως οι άδειες ορίζονται ανά γλώσσα/χώρα. Αντανακλαστικά του τύπου "αγγλικά/γαλλικά/γερμανικά -> καλά, τουρκικά -> κακά" παραπέμπουν αλλού και είναι ανησυχητικές τοποθετήσεις.

----------


## Zus

> Το όλο θέμα με τους υπότιτλους και το περιεχόμενο έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχουν κατ' αρχήν και αν είναι διαθέσιμοι κατά δεύτερον. Η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή αγορά και πιθανόν δεν αξίζει να επενδύσουν για τον υποτιτλισμό όλων των σειρών και των ταινιών. Από κει και πέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μας ενοχλεί αν υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι από άλλες γλώσσες. Διαμαρτύρεσαι επειδή είναι τούρκικοι οι υπότιτλοι, αν ήταν γαλλικοί ή γερμανικοί θα σε είχε πειράξει;
>  Κι εγώ όσο δεν μπαίνουν ελληνικοί υπότιλοι δεν πρόκειται να βάλω συνδρομή αλλά πραγματικά αν έβαζα δεν θα με πείραζε να υπάρχουν υπότιλοι και από 100 διαφορετικές γλώσσες, όπως και τους περισσότερους μάλλον.


Αν υπήρχαν σουηδικοί υπότιλοι, δεν θα είχανε βγάλει σπυράκια οι 2-3 που ξεπετάχτηκαν. Όταν ακούς σουηδία σου έρχονται στο μυαλό ξαθνές, ψηλές, γαλανομάτες ενώ όταν ακούς τουρκία ξυπνάει το εθνικιστικό μίσος.

Υπάρχει μία απίστευτα αποτυχημένη υπηρεσία, που χρησιμοποίησα μόνο για 10-15 λεπτά παρότι είχα δωρεάν μήνα, χωρίς ελληνικούς υπότιλους και χωρίς τις μισές σαιζόν από τις γνωστότερες σειρές τους και ο έλληνας παραπονιέται για τα τουρκικά. Οι άνθρωποι στο netflix πρέπει να έχουν πάθει την πλάκα τους.  :Laughing:

----------


## nickvog

> Το όλο θέμα με τους υπότιτλους και το περιεχόμενο έχει να κάνει με το αν υπάρχουν κατ' αρχήν και αν είναι διαθέσιμοι κατά δεύτερον. Η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή αγορά και πιθανόν δεν αξίζει να επενδύσουν για τον υποτιτλισμό όλων των σειρών και των ταινιών. Από κει και πέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μας ενοχλεί αν υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι από άλλες γλώσσες. Διαμαρτύρεσαι επειδή είναι τούρκικοι οι υπότιτλοι, αν ήταν γαλλικοί ή γερμανικοί θα σε είχε πειράξει;
>  Κι εγώ όσο δεν μπαίνουν ελληνικοί υπότιλοι δεν πρόκειται να βάλω συνδρομή αλλά πραγματικά αν έβαζα δεν θα με πείραζε να υπάρχουν υπότιλοι και από 100 διαφορετικές γλώσσες, όπως και τους περισσότερους μάλλον.


Ούτε εγώ θα είχα πρόβλημα με τις 100 γλώσσες, ούτε καν με τις 30 ή τις 20... αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι έχουν μία και μόνη γλώσσα (πλην αγγλικών) τα τουρκικά, από που κι ως που... εντελώς ξεκάρφωτο για Ελλάδα και Ελληνικό Netflix. Αυτό και μόνο, τίποτα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο. Γνώμη μου

Όσον αφορά δε στα ελληνικά (υπότιτλους/ήχο), πιστεύω ότι εφόσον θέλησαν να ανοιχτούν κατά δω μεριά και να προσφέρουν το περιεχόμενό τους και στους Έλληνες, θα μπορούσαν να μιλήσουν και να κλείσουν συμφωνίες με ό,τι ήδη υπάρχει όχι φυσικά να ξεκινήσουν την ελληνική βάση δεδομένων απ' την αρχή, θα ήταν παράλογο). 

Αλλιώς μιλάμε για αρπαχτή και όχι για πραγματικό επιχειρηματικό ενδιαφέρον.΄Φυσικά, κρατάμε επιφυλάξεις (πληρώνοντας κανονικά μηνιαία συνδρομή) γιατί μιλάμε για λίγους μήνες λειτουργίας. Και έχουμε και μία (δυστυχώς μόνη σαν το λεμόνι) προσπάθεια ελληνικών σε μία Netflix σειρά ("Better Call Saul").

----------


## guardianhelm

Αυτά τα προβλήματα μόνο με regulation λύνονται γιατί αν αφεθούν στην ευχέρεια και στην καλή θέληση της κάθε εταιρείας οι μικρές αγορές θα μείνουν ξεχασμένες για πάντα.

----------


## nickvog

> Αυτά τα προβλήματα μόνο με regulation λύνονται γιατί αν αφεθούν στην ευχέρεια και στην καλή θέληση της κάθε εταιρείας οι μικρές αγορές θα μείνουν ξεχασμένες για πάντα.


Σωστός.

----------


## PopManiac

Τα ξένα κέντρα συνομωτούν και θέλουν να μας αφελληνίσουν μέσω House of Cards και Orange Is The New Black  :Ban: 

Aλήθεια, τους υπεύθυνους προγράμματος του Μέγκα (που είναι και τηλεόραση και είναι και επίγειο μέσο και διέπεται και από κανόνες κοινωνικών αγαθών) που μας φλόμωσαν με τον Σουλεϊμάν, τι τους κοιτάτε; Ακόμα να τους λιντσάρουμε;

----------


## beatnick

Δλδ μας υποχρεώνουν να φακελωθούμε, ενδεχομένως να συνεχίζουν μας στέλνουν σπαμ αφού ακυρώσουμε, κι όλα αυτά γιατί δεν μας ενημέρωσαν ότι οι ταινίες είναι αποκλειστικά hollywood και οι υπότιτλοι είναι αποκλειστικά τούρκικοι.
Λες και οι ΗΠΑ είναι η μοναδική χώρα με ταινίες και η Τουρκική η μοναδική γλώσσα που μιλιέται στην Ελλάδα.
Λες και δεν υπάρχει αξιόλογος Σουηδικός και Ισπανικός κινηματογράφος, λες και δεν υπάρχουν γαλλόφωνοι αραβόφωνοι στην Ελλάδα.

Όχι δεν μας βάλαν το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό, αλλά ας δώσουν και κάποιες πληροφορίες στους ενδεχόμενους πελάτες τους, πριν ζητήσουν τα στοιχεία πιστωτικής... Υποθέτω ότι παρόμοια πρόβλημα θα αντιμετωπίζουν και σε άλλες χώρες που μόλις μπήκαν. Μα γιατί τόση βιασύνη να μπουν σε όλες ταυτόχρονα;

----------


## hellenicsun

> Δλδ μας υποχρεώνουν να φακελωθούμε, ενδεχομένως να συνεχίζουν μας στέλνουν σπαμ αφού ακυρώσουμε, κι όλα αυτά γιατί δεν μας ενημέρωσαν ότι οι ταινίες είναι αποκλειστικά hollywood και οι υπότιτλοι είναι αποκλειστικά τούρκικοι.
> Λες και οι ΗΠΑ είναι η μοναδική χώρα με ταινίες και η Τουρκική η μοναδική γλώσσα που μιλιέται στην Ελλάδα.
> Λες και δεν υπάρχει αξιόλογος Σουηδικός και Ισπανικός κινηματογράφος, λες και δεν υπάρχουν γαλλόφωνοι αραβόφωνοι στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Όχι δεν μας βάλαν το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό, αλλά ας δώσουν και κάποιες πληροφορίες στους ενδεχόμενους πελάτες τους, πριν ζητήσουν τα στοιχεία πιστωτικής... Υποθέτω ότι παρόμοια πρόβλημα θα αντιμετωπίζουν και σε άλλες χώρες που μόλις μπήκαν. Μα γιατί τόση βιασύνη να μπουν σε όλες ταυτόχρονα;


Κανείς δε σε υποχρεώνει στο να εγγραφείς και χρησιμοποιήσεις τις υπηρεσίες κατά τον όποιο τρόπο αυτή τις προσφέρει. Δικαίωμα σου η συμμετοχή μα και η υπαναχώρηση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ Netflix --> ελληνικός ήχος και ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι (άντε και αγγλικοί λόγω παγκοσμιοποίησης). Τελεία και παύλα.
> 
> Τουρκικά σχεδόν σε όλο το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ Netflix μόνο λόγω... Ξάνθης Κομοτηνής (όπου κι εκεί η επίσημη γλώσσα είναι ελληνική εντός ελληνικού εδάφους κι όχι με αποκλειστικά τουρκόφωνους κατοίκους) το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον ανόητο και κατά βάση ενοχλητικό. Η απουσία πακέτων υποτίτλων δεν γιατρεύεται με να προσθέσεις τούρκικα, ας εμπλουτίσει τότε το μηδενικό regional περιεχόμενο και με σκοπιανά, βουλγάρικα και αλβανικά, ε, γειτονές μας είναι κι αυτοι, ας τους τιμήσουμε. Φαντάσου να ξεκίναγε και στη Γαλλία το Netflix και επειδή δεν είχε ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα με γαλλικό ήχο και υπότιτλους, να έβαζε αγγλικά, γερμανικά, θα έλεγαν οι γάλλοι δεν πειράζει έχουμε αρκετούς γερμανούς στις συνοριακές πόλεις μας, μια χαρά είναι, κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε και γαλλικά.... δεν νομίζω. 
> 
> Πάντως, και με καλοπροαίρετη διάθεση, πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για γκάφα του δικτύου. Ήδη, σε συζητήσεις ακούγεται ότι τα σχετικά παράπονα που έχουν υποβληθεί είναι αρκετά. Μακάρι να έρθουν σύντομα τα ελληνικά κι ας μείνουν και τα τούρκικα, για ξεχαρμάνιασμα (τούρκικη λέξη).
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο, το forum είναι δημόσιο και η δυνατότητα να ποστάρει κανείς είναι μόνο στην έγκριση των moderators κι όχι του καθένα που το παίζει έξυπνος δηλώνοντας ότι τον ζαλίζουν αυτά που γράφουν κάποιοι συμφορουμίστες του... στο κάτω κάτω ας μην μπει κι ας μη διαβάζει αφού ζαλίζεται.
> 
> Αυτά και πάντα φιλικά.


προσωπικα με καλυψες 100% και συμφωνω

εννοειται οτι λεμε ειναι φιλικα παντα χωρις διαθεση για παρεξηγησεις/προσωπικες αντιπαραθεσεις

κανεις εδω μεσα δεν νομιζω να αναγκαζει τον αλλον να σχολιασει η να διαβασει καποιο μηνυμα θελει το κανει δεν θελει δεν το κανει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα ξένα κέντρα συνομωτούν και θέλουν να μας αφελληνίσουν μέσω House of Cards και Orange Is The New Black 
> 
> Aλήθεια, τους υπεύθυνους προγράμματος του Μέγκα (που είναι και τηλεόραση και είναι και επίγειο μέσο και διέπεται και από κανόνες κοινωνικών αγαθών) που μας φλόμωσαν με τον Σουλεϊμάν, τι τους κοιτάτε; Ακόμα να τους λιντσάρουμε;


σωστος το popmaniac (αυτοι και αν αξιζουν το ξυλο)

τα ελληνικα ψηφιακα καναλια που μας εχουν φλομωσει στα (φτηνα) τουρκικα σηριαλ
και αντιστοιχα τα περιοδικα της τηλεορασης που δινουν τις συνεχειες αυτων εναντι καποιων ευρω

- - - Updated - - -




> Τρικυμία. Ποιος ήρθε, ποιος να επιστρέψει τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά, ούτε εσύ μάλλον ξέρεις τι γράφεις.
> 
> Είδες την λέξη τούρκικα, έβγαλες σπυράκια και παραληρείς.


εγω ξερω πολυ καλα τι γραφω φιλε μου

ουτε σπυρακια εβγαλα γιατι ειδα τουρκικα εκτος αν υπονοεις οτι ειμαι ρατσιστης/φασιστας

πραγμα που ειναι λαθος

εγω λεω τι ειναι σωστο για το νετφλιξ

εφοσον στην ελλαδα πλεον εκτος απο τουρκικες μειονοτητες υπαρχουν και ολες οι αλλες εθνικοτητες (προσφυγες/μεταναστες) που ηρθαν στην χωρα μας και εγκλωβιστηκαν καθως οι καλοι μας φιλοι τουρκοι τους στελνουν εδω και οι αλλοι καλοι μας φιλοι ευρωπαιοι εχουν κλεισει τα συνορα τους και δεν περναει κανεις για παρα πολλα χρονια....

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Αν δεν ήταν τούρκικοι οι υπότιτλοι, δε θα έλεγες τίποτα. Απλό είναι και μπορεί να το καταλάβει ο καθένας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν δεν ήταν τούρκικοι οι υπότιτλοι, δε θα έλεγες τίποτα. Απλό είναι και μπορεί να το καταλάβει ο καθένας.


λυπαμαι αλλα δεν εχω τετοιου ειδους κολλημα (ρατσιστικο/φασιστικο/εθνικιστικο) με τους τουρκικους υποτιτλους φιλε μου αρα μαλλον λαθος καταλαβες εσυ και οποιος αλλος εχει την ιδια αποψη σε οτι αφορα εμενα προσωπικα

θα ελεγα και θα εξακολουθω να λεω στους υπευθυνους του νετφλιξ την αποψη μου/γνωμη μου για οσο καιρο ειμαι πελατης τους

οτι δεν ειναι σωστο απο την μερια τους στο ελληνικο περιεχομενο να δινουν αγγλικους και τουρκικους υποτιτλους αντι να δινουν αγγλικους/ελληνικους και οτι αλλους υποτιτλους θελουν

επισης προσεξε οτι εγω τουλαχιστον δεν ζηταω να προσθεσουν ελληνικα στον ηχο μου ειναι αδιαφορο

----------


## PopManiac

Να τελειώνουμε το θέμα με τους υπότιτλους πιά; Άλλωστε είμαι βέβαιος ότι με τα καθημερινά emails που στέλνει ο zero στο customer support θα το λύσει για όλους μας  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yiapap

> Aλήθεια, τους υπεύθυνους προγράμματος του Μέγκα (που είναι και τηλεόραση και είναι και επίγειο μέσο και διέπεται και από κανόνες κοινωνικών αγαθών) που μας φλόμωσαν με τον Σουλεϊμάν, τι τους κοιτάτε; Ακόμα να τους λιντσάρουμε;


Γιατί το λες αυτό; Δεν έχει υπότιτλους Ελληνικότατους ο Σουλεϊμάν;  :Crazy:

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ξερω αν εχει δημοσιευτει αλλα βρηκα μια ιστοσελιδα που συγκρινει το περιεχομενο του NETFLIX ανα χωρα

http://www.finder.com/netflix-usa-vs-world-content

επισης μερικες αλλες χρησιμες και ενδιαφερουσες αποψεις/γνωμες για το NETFLIX

http://www.athinorama.gr/digital/mov...spx?id=2512162

http://www.athinorama.gr/digital/mov...spx?id=2512159

http://www.athinorama.gr/digital/mov...spx?id=2512161

----------


## beatnick

Αυτό μας λέει ότι 1440 στις 4594 αμερικανικές ταινίες υπάρχουν στο Ελληνικό Netflix.
Δεν μας λένε πόσες μη-αμερικάνικες υπάρχουν, πράγμα που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι, ως αλαζόνες αμερικάνοι, εστιάζουν μόνο σε αμερικανικό περιεχόμενο. Oι μοναδικές χώρες που ξέρουν είναι USA (en subtiles) και abroad (random subtitles).

Ναι έχω γίνει beta-tester σε startup εταιρίες, πληρώνοντας, με τα όποια προβλήματα υπήρξαν. Αλλά δεν θα το κάνω για μια εταιρία που αντιμετωπίζει το Ελληνικό κοινό λες και είμαστε κι εμείς Αμερικάνοι.

Απ'όσο βλέπω απ'αυτό το νήμα, δεν θα ξεμείνουν από θύματα.

----------


## yiapap

Έχεις καταλάβει ότι τα link δεν έχουν σχέση με το Netflix αλλά με το Αθηνόραμα ε;
Επίσης θεωρείς ότι το Netflix είναι beta και η εταιρεία startup;

Άλλος ένας επαναστάτης που θα τους κάνει τα μούτρα κρέας...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Ben ne yazmak anlamıyorum. Eğer Türk altyazıları var mı?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχεις καταλάβει ότι τα link δεν έχουν σχέση με το Netflix αλλά με το Αθηνόραμα ε;
> Επίσης θεωρείς ότι το Netflix είναι beta και η εταιρεία startup;
> 
> Άλλος ένας επαναστάτης που θα τους κάνει τα μούτρα κρέας...


το λινκ που συγκρινει το περιεχομενο του αμερικανικου με ολου του κοσμου δεν προερχεται απο το αθηνοραμα http://www.finder.com/netflix-usa-vs-world-content ειναι γνωστη ιστοσελιδα

τα αλλα λινκς που προερχονται απο το αθηνοραμα απλα παραθετουν γνωμες/σχολια που θεωρω οτι πρεπει να διαβασουν καποιοι απο μας

προσωπικα θα ηθελα το Netflix να εχει το ιδιο περιεχομενο σε ολη την ευρωπη και να μην διαφερει ανα χωρα της ευρωπης.

οτι βλεπει ο αγγλος/γαλλος/γερμανος/βελγος να βλεπει και ο ελληνας

δεν ξερω αν μπορει η ελλαδα των 10 μυριων κατοικων να τους κανει την μουρη κρεας οπως λεει ο φιλος μας

αλλα σιγουρα αν αυτα τα 10 μυρια δεν αγορασουν συνδρομες των 7.99/9.99/11.99 ευρω θα εχει μια ζημια την οποια αν βελτιωσει το περιεχομενο του μπορει να την καλυψει και να βαλει ενα λιθαρακι κατα της πειρατειας εφοσον ικανοποιει το περιεχομενο πολλοι θα στραφουν στην υπηρεσια του αντι να τα "κατεβαζουν δωρεαν".

καθως μην ξεχναμε οτι στην ελλαδα απο αυτα τα 10 μυρια παρα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο βλεπουν ταινιες/σειρες απο τορρεντ και λοιπες ιστοσελιδες

αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου γνωμη/αποψη

----------


## senkradvii

Έχουμε το ίδιο περιεχόμενο με τα αδέρφια μας τους Γερμανούς, τι φωνάζετε;




 :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχουμε το ίδιο περιεχόμενο με τα αδέρφια μας τους Γερμανούς, τι φωνάζετε;


εχουμε το ιδιο περιεχομενο με τους φιλους μας απο την γερμανια και απο το πακισταν

παντως εχουμε περισσοτερα απο την "Macedonia" δεν ξερω αν το ειδατε.?

αναφερεται και εδω https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14164 με το ονομα "Macedonia"

να ειστε καλα φιλοι μου που με κανατε να μπω στην ιστοσελιδα τους ετσι θυμηθηκα να πατησω την ακυρωση της συνδρομης (05/04/2016) πριν προσπαθησουν να παρουν λεφτα απο την χρεωστικη/πιστωτικη καρτα η οποια δεν εχει χρηματα μεσα
θα την ανανεωσω μολις μπουν χρηματα στην καρτα...

----------


## senkradvii

> εχουμε το ιδιο περιεχομενο με τους φιλους μας απο την γερμανια και απο το πακισταν
> 
> παντως εχουμε περισσοτερα απο την "Macedonia" δεν ξερω αν το ειδατε.?
> 
> αναφερεται και εδω https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14164 με το ονομα "Macedonia"
> 
> να ειστε καλα φιλοι μου που με κανατε να μπω στην ιστοσελιδα τους ετσι θυμηθηκα να πατησω την ακυρωση της συνδρομης (05/04/2016) *πριν προσπαθησουν να παρουν λεφτα απο την χρεωστικη/πιστωτικη καρτα η οποια δεν εχει χρηματα μεσα
> θα την ανανεωσω μολις μπουν χρηματα στην καρτα...*


 :What..?:  Τελικά θα τους υποστηρίξεις;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Τελικά θα τους υποστηρίξεις;


Elbette!

----------


## pannos_85

Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ισχύει αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι για τεχνικούς λόγους μας έχουν ως χώρα πακέτο με την Τουρκία λόγω γεωγραφίας, και γι αυτό σε πολύ περιεχόμενο βλέπουμε να έχουμε τους τουρκικούς. Διαφορετικά μου φαίνεται πολύ παράξενο το ότι ενώ σε λίγο από το περιεχόμενο υπάρχουν υπότιτλοι και από άλλες δημοφιλείς γλώσσες, π.χ. ισπανικά, δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να κάνεις αναζήτηση για σειρές που έχουν διαθέσιμους σε εμάς ισπανικούς υπότιτλους, παρά μόνο αγγλικά ελληνικά και τουρκικά.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Μέχρι στιγμής τι σειρές αλλά και ταινίες έχουν ήδη διαθέσιμους Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους;

----------


## pannos_85

> Μέχρι στιγμής τι σειρές αλλά και ταινίες έχουν ήδη διαθέσιμους Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους;


Better Call Saul και Gotham. Μόνο.

----------


## tsigarid

> Δεν μας λένε πόσες μη-αμερικάνικες υπάρχουν, πράγμα που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι, ως αλαζόνες αμερικάνοι, εστιάζουν μόνο σε αμερικανικό περιεχόμενο. Oι μοναδικές χώρες που ξέρουν είναι USA (en subtiles) και abroad (random subtitles).


Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια, οπότε εσύ συγχωρείσαι, πρόκειται περί άγνοιας. Έχω δει τόσες μη αγγλόφωνες ταινίες στο Netflix, που δεν ήξερες καν ότι υπάρχουν! Ότι νάναι...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τελικά θα τους υποστηρίξεις;


γιατι να μην τους υποστηριξω? αλλωστε δεν βλεπω τηλεοραση (ελληνικα ψηφιακα καναλια) ουτε εχω συνδρομητικη

μια χαρα με βολευει το Netflix

αλλωστε τους υποστηριξα την πρωτη φορα κυκλοφοριας τους στην ελλαδα με τον ενα μηνα δωρεαν

μετα πληρωσα συνδρομη

και τωρα θα ξανα πληρωσω συνδρομη

αλλωστε με διευκολυνει παρα πολυ το γεγονος οτι κοβεις την συνδρομη (π.χ τωρα που δεν εχω λεφτα στην καρτα) και την συνεχιζεις μετα (οταν θα εχω λεφτα στην καρτα)

----------


## beatnick

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σερβίρουν τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, αλλά όχι γαλλικούς, γερμανικούς, αραβικούς.
Δεν είναι διαθέσιμες άλλες γλώσσες πέρα από τα τουρκικά;
Στη Βουλγαρία, Γεωργία, Αρμενία, Ιράν κ Ιράκ, σερβίρουν κι εκεί αποκλειστικά τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, ως γειτονικές χώρες;
Να μας πάνε πακέτο με την Κύπρο, το καταλαβαίνω. Να μας ισοπεδώσουν με την Τουρκία, πως τους ήρθε;
Αν ΔΕΝ είναι startup εταιρία (δεν μπήκα στο κόπο να το ψάξω), τέτοια λάθη δεν επιτρέπονται.

----------


## tzelen

> Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια, οπότε εσύ συγχωρείσαι, πρόκειται περί άγνοιας. Έχω δει τόσες μη αγγλόφωνες ταινίες στο Netflix, που δεν ήξερες καν ότι υπάρχουν! Ότι νάναι...


Μη αγγλόφωνες μεν, μπορεί να είναι αμερικανικες δε


*Spoiler:*




 :onetooth:  :Sneer:

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σερβίρουν τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, αλλά όχι γαλλικούς, γερμανικούς, αραβικούς.
> Δεν είναι διαθέσιμες άλλες γλώσσες πέρα από τα τουρκικά;
> Στη Βουλγαρία, Γεωργία, Αρμενία, Ιράν κ Ιράκ, σερβίρουν κι εκεί αποκλειστικά τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, ως γειτονικές χώρες;
> Να μας πάνε πακέτο με την Κύπρο, το καταλαβαίνω. Να μας ισοπεδώσουν με την Τουρκία, πως τους ήρθε;
> Αν ΔΕΝ είναι startup εταιρία (δεν μπήκα στο κόπο να το ψάξω), τέτοια λάθη δεν επιτρέπονται.


Γιατί η Google (ούτε αυτή είναι startup  :Razz: ) θέλει να ρίξει τον Τσίπρα και το Netflix να μας δώσει στους Τούρκους.  :Laughing: 

Νο offense, huh?  :Wink:

----------


## guardianhelm

> Γιατί η Google (ούτε αυτή είναι startup ) θέλει να ρίξει τον Τσίπρα και το Netflix να μας δώσει στους Τούρκους. 
> 
> Νο offense, huh?


Το ότι όλοι οι Τουρκόσποροι στην Ελλάδα έτρεξαν αμέσως να γίνουν συνδρομητές για να στηρίξουν την προσπάθεια πού το πας;

Άσε άσε, μαύρες ημέρες έρχονται για τον ελληνισμό...

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σερβίρουν τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, αλλά όχι γαλλικούς, γερμανικούς, αραβικούς.
> Δεν είναι διαθέσιμες άλλες γλώσσες πέρα από τα τουρκικά;
> Στη Βουλγαρία, Γεωργία, Αρμενία, Ιράν κ Ιράκ, σερβίρουν κι εκεί αποκλειστικά τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, ως γειτονικές χώρες;
> Να μας πάνε πακέτο με την Κύπρο, το καταλαβαίνω. Να μας ισοπεδώσουν με την Τουρκία, πως τους ήρθε;
> Αν ΔΕΝ είναι startup εταιρία (δεν μπήκα στο κόπο να το ψάξω), τέτοια λάθη δεν επιτρέπονται.


Να μας πάνε πακέτο με την Κύπρο και τον πληθυσμό της τι εννοείς; Να έχουν υπότιτλους στα Ελληνικά και... τα Κυπριακά;;;;
Πέαν αυτοί είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν εκπέμπει/εκπέμψει στις χώρες που αναφέρεις, ναι θα έχει τα Τουρκικά. Όπως εκτιμώ ότι στο Better Ask Saul οι Τούρκοι βλέπουν ως επιλογή τους Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

Το Netflix είναι εταιρεία που αποτιμάται στα 33 ΔΙΣΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ δολλάρια, πάνω από το δίκτυο CBS. Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να μπεις στον κόπο καν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σερβίρουν τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, αλλά όχι γαλλικούς, γερμανικούς, αραβικούς.
> Δεν είναι διαθέσιμες άλλες γλώσσες πέρα από τα τουρκικά;
> Στη Βουλγαρία, Γεωργία, Αρμενία, Ιράν κ Ιράκ, σερβίρουν κι εκεί αποκλειστικά τουρκικούς υπότιτλους, ως γειτονικές χώρες;
> Να μας πάνε πακέτο με την Κύπρο, το καταλαβαίνω. Να μας ισοπεδώσουν με την Τουρκία, πως τους ήρθε;
> Αν ΔΕΝ είναι startup εταιρία (δεν μπήκα στο κόπο να το ψάξω), τέτοια λάθη δεν επιτρέπονται.


εγω θα το εβρισκα δικαιο να ειμασταν στο ιδιο πακετο με την κυπρο και εκτος απο αγγλικα να υπηρχαν ελληνικα και κυπριακα
οτι αφορα τις χωρες που αναφερεις 
βουλγαρια https://www.netflix.com/bg/
γεωργια https://www.netflix.com/ge/
αρμενια https://www.netflix.com/am/
ιραν https://www.netflix.com/ir/
ιρακ https://www.netflix.com/iq/

μεταδιδει περιεχομενο κανονικα δεν ξερω με τι υποτιτλους

ουτε ξερω φυσικα γιατι βαζει τουρκικους υποτιτλους στο ελληνικο περιεχομενο (απαντηση δεν εχω παρει απο το support) η μονη απαντηση που εχω παρει οτι θα μπουν και σε αλλες σειρες τα ελληνικα ως υποτιτλοι στο προσεχες μελλον...

----------


## yiapap

> εγω θα το εβρισκα δικαιο να ειμασταν στο ιδιο πακετο με την κυπρο και εκτος απο αγγλικα να υπηρχαν ελληνικα και κυπριακα
> ....
> μεταδιδει περιεχομενο κανονικα δεν ξερω με τι υποτιτλους


Πάμε πάλι. Τα Κυπριακά ΕΙΝΑΙ Ελληνικά έστω και με περίεργη προφορά ή ιδιωματισμούς που όμως δε μεταφέρονται στον γραπτό λόγο.

Όσον αφορά το τί υπότιτλους έχει που δεν ξέρεις... Μα αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο! Δηλαδή αν αύριο δεις σε κάποια σειρά Βουλγάρικους υπότιτλους θα ενοχληθείς; Αν ο Τούρκος δει Ελληνικούς θα ενοχληθεί; 
Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον πάντως κάποιος που θα παει κανα ταξιδάκι στην Τουρκία να μας πει αν στο Better Ask Saul βλέπει Ελληνικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πάμε πάλι. Τα Κυπριακά ΕΙΝΑΙ Ελληνικά έστω και με περίεργη προφορά ή ιδιωματισμούς που όμως δε μεταφέρονται στον γραπτό λόγο.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το τί υπότιτλους έχει που δεν ξέρεις... Μα αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο! Δηλαδή αν αύριο δεις σε κάποια σειρά Βουλγάρικους υπότιτλους θα ενοχληθείς; Αν ο Τούρκος δει Ελληνικούς θα ενοχληθεί; 
> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον πάντως κάποιος που θα πει κανα ταξιδάκι στην Τουρκία να μας πει αν στο Better Ask Saul βλέπει Ελληνικά.


γραψε λαθος ελληνικα/κυπριακα

δεν εχω προβλημα να δω οποιο υποτιτλο θελει η εταιρεια που προβαλλει το περιεχομενο
με ενοχλει η μη υπαρξη ελληνικων (μετα απο τα αγγλικα) απο εκει και περα ας βαλει τουρκικα η οτι αλλο θελει (πιστευω οτι αναλογα την χωρα/γλωσσα πρεπει να πηγαινει και ο 2ος κατα σειρα υποτιτλος)

σιγουρα θα ηταν ενδιαφερον καποιος στην τουρκια να μας πει

----------


## yiapap

Επειδή χθες έψαχνα τι να δω... Μήπως να ανοίξουμε ένα νέο νήμα για προτάσεις θέασης στο Netflix; Ή να το κάνουμε εδώ; Τι λέτε;

----------


## PopManiac

> Επειδή χθες έψαχνα τι να δω... Μήπως να ανοίξουμε ένα νέο νήμα για προτάσεις θέασης στο Netflix; Ή να το κάνουμε εδώ; Τι λέτε;


Xωριστό στα πολιτιστικά, μπουμπούνα το εκεί  :Wink:

----------


## cranky

> Μήπως να ανοίξουμε ένα νέο νήμα για προτάσεις θέασης στο Netflix;


Ναί, στα *πολιτιστικά*.

----------


## yiapap

Done: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...45#post5914245

----------


## cris4524

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς αν πρόσθεσαν καθόλου ταινίες/σειρές με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στο Netflix; 

Όποιος έχει συνδρομή ας τσεκάρει λίγο ποιες ταινίες/σειρές του βγάζει με αυτό το λινκ: http://www.netflix.com/browse/subtitle/el

----------


## Avvocato

στην επιλογη ελληνικους υποτιτλους βγαζει μονο 2 σειρες, το gotham και το better call saul

----------


## cris4524

ΟΚ! Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Verde

Πάντως ειναι προβοκατόρικο για το NETFLIX η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεια μη σας πω όλες οι ταινιες του καθώς και μεγαλο μέρος απο τις σειρές να έχουν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους οταν προβάλλονται τζαμπα απο Ελληνικά ελεύθερα κανάλια και το επι πληρωμή NETFLIX να μας σαμποτάρει ετσι σαν χωρα.

Εδω τους τρολαρε το χρεοκοπημένο mega με το house of cards  :Razz: 

Υγ. με βάση επισήμους νόμους ενα προϊόν (εμπόρευμα) που πωλείται επίσημα στην Ελληνικη αγορά θα πρέπει να εχει Ελληνικές οδηγίες χρήσης διαφορετικά υπάρχει πρόστιμο ή και απαγόρευση κυκλοφοριας
Δεν ξερω βέβαια αν το τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο θα μπορούσε να ανήκει σε κάτι τέτοιο απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι εμπόρευμα και δεν πιστευω καν η εταιρεια να εχει Ελληνικό ΑΦΜ και έδρα εδω για να πληρώνει και ΦΠΑ και φόρους για τα Κερδη της στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Avvocato

Ρε παιδια δικιο εχετε, ειναι βλακια για οσους δεν γνωριζουν αγγλικα να μην εχει υποτιτλους, αλλα στο κατω κατω δεν αναγκαζει κανεναν να γινει συνδρομητης του, αν δεν σας αρεσει οπως ειναι απλα δεν το πληρωνετε...............ασε που μπορεις να βλεπεις και ενα μηνα δωρεαν και με καποιες προυποθεσεις να το κανεις αυτο καθε μηνα....., αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη κουβεντα

----------


## Verde

> Ρε παιδια δικιο εχετε, ειναι βλακια για οσους δεν γνωριζουν αγγλικα να μην εχει υποτιτλους, αλλα στο κατω κατω δεν αναγκαζει κανεναν να γινει συνδρομητης του, αν δεν σας αρεσει οπως ειναι απλα δεν το πληρωνετε...............ασε που μπορεις να βλεπεις και ενα μηνα δωρεαν και με καποιες προυποθεσεις να το κανεις αυτο καθε μηνα....., αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη κουβεντα


Εγω βασικά έκοψα το φροντιστήριο Αγγλικών γιατι περιμένω να μάθω ξένες γλώσσες απο το Netflix...  :Laughing:

----------


## zianna

> Πάντως ειναι προβοκατόρικο για το NETFLIX η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεια μη σας πω όλες οι ταινιες του καθώς και μεγαλο μέρος απο τις σειρές να έχουν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους οταν προβάλλονται τζαμπα απο Ελληνικά ελεύθερα κανάλια και το επι πληρωμή NETFLIX να μας σαμποτάρει ετσι σαν χωρα.
> 
> Εδω τους τρολαρε το χρεοκοπημένο mega με το house of cards 
> 
> Υγ. με βάση επισήμους νόμους ενα προϊόν (εμπόρευμα) που πωλείται επίσημα στην Ελληνικη αγορά θα πρέπει να εχει Ελληνικές οδηγίες χρήσης διαφορετικά υπάρχει πρόστιμο ή και απαγόρευση κυκλοφοριας
> Δεν ξερω βέβαια αν το τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο θα μπορούσε να ανήκει σε κάτι τέτοιο απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι εμπόρευμα και δεν πιστευω καν η εταιρεια να εχει Ελληνικό ΑΦΜ και έδρα εδω για να πληρώνει και ΦΠΑ και φόρους για τα Κερδη της στην Ελλαδα.


Προβάλλονται τζάμπα;
Σοβαρά;
Τα προϊόντα που αγοράζεις, πολλά σου είναι και άχρηστα κιόλας, με βομβαρδισμούς από τόνους διαφημίσεων, τζάμπα στα προσφέρουν;

----------


## lewton

Αν το Netflix δεν λειτουργούσε στην Ελλάδα θα κράζαμε που δε μας δίνουν το δικαίωμα να νοικιάσουμε το περιεχόμενο έστω χωρίς υπότιτλους.
Τώρα που το κάνει κράζουν αυτοί που θα προτιμούσαν να μην έχει καθόλου στην Ελλάδα από το να έχει χωρίς υπότιτλους.  :Razz:

----------


## hellenicsun

Off Topic


		Γενικά συμφωνώ με την *ανακύκλωση*, όχι όμως και σε θέματα συζήτησης  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Πάντως ειναι προβοκατόρικο για το NETFLIX η συντριπτική πλειοψηφεια μη σας πω όλες οι ταινιες του καθώς και μεγαλο μέρος απο τις σειρές να έχουν Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους οταν προβάλλονται τζαμπα απο Ελληνικά ελεύθερα κανάλια και το επι πληρωμή NETFLIX να μας σαμποτάρει ετσι σαν χωρα.
> 
> Εδω τους τρολαρε το χρεοκοπημένο mega με το house of cards 
> 
> Υγ. με βάση επισήμους νόμους ενα προϊόν (εμπόρευμα) που πωλείται επίσημα στην Ελληνικη αγορά θα πρέπει να εχει Ελληνικές οδηγίες χρήσης διαφορετικά υπάρχει πρόστιμο ή και απαγόρευση κυκλοφοριας
> Δεν ξερω βέβαια αν το τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο θα μπορούσε να ανήκει σε κάτι τέτοιο απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειναι εμπόρευμα και δεν πιστευω καν η εταιρεια να εχει Ελληνικό ΑΦΜ και έδρα εδω για να πληρώνει και ΦΠΑ και φόρους για τα Κερδη της στην Ελλαδα.


Δεν προβάλλονται τζάμπα, τα κανάλια πληρώνουν δικαιώματα έχοντας έσοδα από τις διαφημίσεις.
Το Nertflix δεν κυκλοφορεί "στην Ελλάδα" γι αυτό και δεν υπόκειται στον κανόνα που είπες. Για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν αυξήθηκαν και οι τιμές του ως "συνδρομητική τηλεόραση¨.

----------


## emeliss

Το Netflix κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα κανονικά και με τον νόμο για παροχή υπηρεσιών εντός της ΕΕ. Τώρα αν υπάρχουν ή όχι υποχρεώσεις για τα online κανάλια, αυτό θέλει ψάξιμο.

----------


## nikosmelt

Στην εφαρμογή σε windows πάντως υπάρχει και ο τρόπος να φορτώνεις εξωτερικούς υπότιτλους σε μορφή .dfxp σε όποια σειρά/ταινία θέλεις. Το χρησιμοποιώ γιατί η σύζυγος προτιμάει ελληνικά και είναι εύκολη διαδικασία. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο, απλώς το προτείνω.

----------


## yiapap

> Στην εφαρμογή σε windows πάντως υπάρχει και ο τρόπος να φορτώνεις εξωτερικούς υπότιτλους σε μορφή .dfxp σε όποια σειρά/ταινία θέλεις. Το χρησιμοποιώ γιατί η σύζυγος προτιμάει ελληνικά και είναι εύκολη διαδικασία. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο, απλώς το προτείνω.


Κανά link οδηγιών έχουμε;

----------


## odd

> Κανά link οδηγιών έχουμε;


Μήπως αυτά;

conventer
how-to

----------


## yiapap

> Μήπως αυτά;
> 
> conventer
> how-to


Thanks!

----------


## goku

Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με όλες τις ταινίες και σειρές στις οποίες το Netflix έχει βγάλει μέχρι τώρα Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; Επίσης μου φαίνεται ή μήπως το Gotham το έχουν κάνει και μεταγλώττιση στα Ελληνικά;

----------


## HugeG

> Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με όλες τις ταινίες και σειρές στις οποίες το Netflix έχει βγάλει μέχρι τώρα Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; Επίσης μου φαίνεται ή μήπως το Gotham το έχουν κάνει και μεταγλώττιση στα Ελληνικά;


Έχει μεταγλωττιστεί όλος ο πρώτος κύκλος από Gotham. Για τον δεύτερο δεν γνωρίζω, καθώς και για το αν υπάρχει λίστα.

----------


## Viper

Εδω φαινονται ολες οι σειρες με ελληνικους υποτιτλους

https://www.netflix.com/browse/subtitle/el

----------


## Burning Skies

> Εδω φαινονται ολες οι σειρες με ελληνικους υποτιτλους
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/browse/subtitle/el


Αν θέλει login για να τα δεις βραστα...

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν με ενθουσιασε καθολου το Neflix. 
Οι πιο πολλες σειρες δεν ειχαν υποτιτλους κι επιπλεον η ποιοτητα ηταν μετριοτατη, τουλαχιστον σε browser που ειχα χρονο να το δω.

Μεχρι στιγμης οι σοβαρες λυσεις ειναι τα torrents και το itunes.

----------


## netcon

> Αν θέλει login για να τα δεις βραστα...


Better Call Saul & Gotham

----------


## nikosmelt

> Δεν με ενθουσιασε καθολου το Neflix. 
> Οι πιο πολλες σειρες δεν ειχαν υποτιτλους κι επιπλεον η ποιοτητα ηταν μετριοτατη, τουλαχιστον σε browser που ειχα χρονο να το δω.
> 
> Μεχρι στιγμης οι σοβαρες λυσεις ειναι τα torrents και το itunes.



Για τους υπότιτλους πάω πάσο, καθώς καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλεις ελληνικούς. Για την ποιότητα όμως διαφωνώ, είναι εξαιρετική και με πεντακάναλο ήχο σε πολλά. Βέβαια αν δεν βλέπεις μέσω Edge ή μέσω της εφαρμογής του τότε έχεις 720p, ίσως γι' αυτό δεν σου φαίνεται καλή. 
Επίσης μην συγκρίνουμε torrents με Netflix.. Καμία σχέση απλά..  :Smile:

----------


## zianna

Έχει και επιλογή ποιότητας που ρυθμίζεται στο προφίλ.
Αλλά πάνω από 2 γίγα bandwidth πάει στο streaming όταν έχεις την καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα την ώρα.
Για όσους έχουν περιορισμένο αριθμό bandwidth μηνιαίως.

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω ουτε 720p ειδα παρα μονο μια σκοτεινη και μετρια εικονα κι ας εκανα τις απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις.
Εν τελει αν δουλευει σωστα μονο με Edge ειναι παλι ενα θεμα.

Αμα ειναι να κανω αλχημειες για την καλυτερη ποιοτητα ας κατεβασω καλυτερα torrents.

----------


## senkradvii

Με τη 5άρα της Cyta που είχα και έβλεπα HD άνετα σχετικά. Τώρα με VDSL βλέπω Full HD χωρίς να σετάρω τίποτα απλά χρησιμοποιώντας το app των windows 10.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Εγω ουτε 720p ειδα παρα μονο μια σκοτεινη και μετρια εικονα κι ας εκανα τις απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις.
> Εν τελει αν δουλευει σωστα μονο με Edge ειναι παλι ενα θεμα.
> 
> Αμα ειναι να κανω αλχημειες για την καλυτερη ποιοτητα ας κατεβασω καλυτερα torrents.


Μέσω Chromecast βλέπω καθαρό Full HD στη τηλεόραση όπως επίσης και μέσω της ομώνυμης εφαρμογής σε Windows 10. Ακόμη και μέσω iPad mini 3 η εικόνα είναι καθαρή (υποθέτω ανάλυσης HD). Οπότε μήπως κάτι συμβαίνει με τη γραμμή σου; Ξέρω ότι το Netflix ανάλογα τη γραμμή προσαρμόζει και τη ποιότητα.

----------


## Comicfan

Μάλλον πρόβλημα της γραμμής σου θα είναι, εγώ από browser μια χαρά βλέπω τα πάντα σε Full HD.

----------


## Hetfield

Η γραμμη που το δοκιμασα ηταν μια χαρα. 14 Mbps, παραπανω απο αρκετο για FullHD.
Δοκιμασα και extensions στο Chrome και προκοπη δεν ειδα.

Οταν την βελτιωσουν την υπηρεσια τους μπορει να τους ξαναδωσω μια ευκαιρια, μεχρι τοτε torrents (αντε και itunes).

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω που την χρησιμοποιω παντως απο τον 02/2016 εως σημερα (αν και το περιεχομενο για ελλαδα ειναι φτωχο + υποτιτλοι) εννοειται οτι δεν εχω σταματησει να κατεβαζω ταινιες/σειρες απο το διαδικτυο

δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει προβλημα στην 30αρα VDSL ειτε μεσω εφαρμογης για τα Windows 10 ειτε μεσω XBOX One και της αντιστοιχης εφαρμογης ειτε μεσω Smartphone/Tablet Android και της ομωνυμης εφαρμογης ειτε μεσω Chromecast στην τηλεοραση ειτε μεσω Browser 

βλεπω κανονικα FULL HD κατι αλλο συμβαινει φιλε μου.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Η γραμμη που το δοκιμασα ηταν μια χαρα. 14 Mbps, παραπανω απο αρκετο για FullHD.
> Δοκιμασα και extensions στο Chrome και προκοπη δεν ειδα.
> 
> Οταν την βελτιωσουν την υπηρεσια τους μπορει να τους ξαναδωσω μια ευκαιρια, μεχρι τοτε torrents (αντε και itunes).


Ειλικρινά δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να υπερασπιστώ την υπηρεσία μα η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ποιότητας..!

----------


## Gordito

> Η γραμμη που το δοκιμασα ηταν μια χαρα. 14 Mbps, παραπανω απο αρκετο για FullHD.
> Δοκιμασα και extensions στο Chrome και προκοπη δεν ειδα.
> 
> Οταν την βελτιωσουν την υπηρεσια τους μπορει να τους ξαναδωσω μια ευκαιρια, μεχρι τοτε torrents (αντε και itunes).


Το εμαθε ολο το adslgr οτι κατεβαζεις τορεντς και τα προτιμας απο το Netflix, δεν χρειαζεται να το ξαναγραψεις.

Εγω ειδα 2 σειρες με το 1-month-trial του netflix που σε torrents δεν προκειται να κατεβαζα και να 'δοκιμαζα' αν μου αρεσουν ή οχι.

Παραπανω περιεχομενο θελει το Netflix και θα ειναι ωραιο, χλίδα.

----------


## yiapap

Ερώτηση:
Χθες έπαιξα με το netflix στο Win10 Laptop μου. Μια χαρά.
Σύνδεσα το laptop με την τηλεόραση (που υποστηρίζει HDCP) μέσω HDMI. Βλέπω τα πάντα κανονικά (π.χ. VLC παίζει ταινία μια χαρά στην TV).
Το Netflix όμως ενώ φαίνεται μενού- υπότιτλοι δεν βλέπω την εικόνα (το βίντεο). Αν κάνω extend το desktop, τρέχω την εφαρμογή στο monitor βλέπω... την πηγαίνω στη διπλανή επιφάνεια (TV) χάνεται η εικόνα.

Τι στο διάτανο μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## Zus

> Η γραμμη που το δοκιμασα ηταν μια χαρα. 14 Mbps, παραπανω απο αρκετο για FullHD.
> Δοκιμασα και extensions στο Chrome και προκοπη δεν ειδα.
> 
> Οταν την βελτιωσουν την υπηρεσια τους μπορει να τους ξαναδωσω μια ευκαιρια, μεχρι τοτε torrents (αντε και itunes).


Να αλλάξεις κωδικό wi-fi.

----------


## tzelen

> Ερώτηση:
> Χθες έπαιξα με το netflix στο Win10 Laptop μου. Μια χαρά.
> Σύνδεσα το laptop με την τηλεόραση (που υποστηρίζει HDCP) μέσω HDMI. Βλέπω τα πάντα κανονικά (π.χ. VLC παίζει ταινία μια χαρά στην TV).
> Το Netflix όμως ενώ φαίνεται μενού- υπότιτλοι δεν βλέπω την εικόνα (το βίντεο). Αν κάνω extend το desktop, τρέχω την εφαρμογή στο monitor βλέπω... την πηγαίνω στη διπλανή επιφάνεια (TV) χάνεται η εικόνα.
> 
> Τι στο διάτανο μπορεί να συμβαίνει;


Το W10 app το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει (μόνο στο PC όμως) - μήπως παίζει κανένας περιορισμός από την ίδια την εφαρμογή, όταν γίνεται η προβολή σε τηλεόραση; 
Αν κάνεις ένα πείραμα και τρέξεις NF σε browser και κάνεις τη σύνδεση στην TV;  :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

> Το W10 app το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει (μόνο στο PC όμως) - μήπως παίζει κανένας περιορισμός από την ίδια την εφαρμογή, όταν γίνεται η προβολή σε τηλεόραση; 
> Αν κάνεις ένα πείραμα και τρέξεις NF σε browser και κάνεις τη σύνδεση στην TV;


Sorry έχεις δίκιο, το δοκίμασα και σε Edge, κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο.
Η εφαρμογή είναι πολύ καλή και η μόνη που βγάζει πολυκάναλο ήχο.
Γι αυτό και ρωτάω αν το δοκίμασε κανείς με laptop+hdmi.

----------


## tzelen

Όχι, sorry Γιαπάπη, όσο το χρησιμοποιούσα δεν έκανα τέτοια δοκιμή.

Μπορείς βέβαια αν θέλεις να μου δώσεις τα credentials σου να δοκιμάσω  :Laughing:  :Crazy:  :fool:  :headscratch:

----------


## zianna

Έχω δοκιμάσει με ipad+hdmi και κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά, δεν παίζαν οι υπότιτλοι, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, είχα δοκιμάσει πολλά τότε.

Δοκίμασε να ορίσεις μοναδικό monitor του laptop σου την τηλεόραση, όχι διπλό, ούτε extension της οθόνης στην τηλεόραση μήπως δουλέψει.

----------


## nikosmelt

Teclast tablet με Win10 συνδεμένο με HDMI σε Sony 9ετιας παίζει άψογα. Είτε και οι 2 οθόνες, είτε μόνο η TV. Έτσι βλέπω καθημερινά.

----------


## euri

> Sorry έχεις δίκιο, το δοκίμασα και σε Edge, κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο.
> Η εφαρμογή είναι πολύ καλή και η μόνη που βγάζει πολυκάναλο ήχο.
> Γι αυτό και ρωτάω αν το δοκίμασε κανείς με laptop+hdmi.


Με σταθερό+HDMI παίζει κανονικά στην τηλεόραση, τόσο μέσω του windows 10 app, όσο και μέσω των browsers (Edge, Firefox, Internet Explorer).

Δυνατότητα άλλου καλωδίου υπάρχει;

----------


## yiapap

@zianna, όλα τα modes δοκίμασα- ακομη και αλλαγή ανάλυσης
@nikosmelt Thanks αυτό ήθελα για να συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο
@euri όλα τα υπόλοιπα ρε γμτ παίζουν κανονικά... να φταίει το καλώδιο (βέβαια νταξ έχουμε δει τα πάντα). Τα αλλάξω καλώδιο και HDMI υποδοχή στην τιβί και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## euri

> @euri όλα τα υπόλοιπα ρε γμτ παίζουν κανονικά... να φταίει το καλώδιο (βέβαια νταξ έχουμε δει τα πάντα). Τα αλλάξω καλώδιο και HDMI υποδοχή στην τιβί και θα επανέλθω.


Άλλο προστατευμένο υλικό δοκίμασες να αναπαράξεις;  Πχ DVD/BR.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το εμαθε ολο το adslgr οτι κατεβαζεις τορεντς και τα προτιμας απο το Netflix, δεν χρειαζεται να το ξαναγραψεις.
> 
> Εγω ειδα 2 σειρες με το 1-month-trial του netflix που σε torrents δεν προκειται να κατεβαζα και να 'δοκιμαζα' αν μου αρεσουν ή οχι.
> 
> Παραπανω περιεχομενο θελει το Netflix και θα ειναι ωραιο, χλίδα.


ως ενας απο αυτους που το απολαμβανουν απο την πρωτη μερα (δωρεαν μηνας) και μετα ανελλιπως χρεωση 10 ευρω ανα μηνα και ως ενας απο αυτους που "κατεβαζουν"

μπορω να πω οτι αν η υπηρεσια εμπλουτισει το περιεχομενο της και ξεπερασει τα "εμποδια" τοτε πιστευω οτι θα μου αρεσει περισσοτερο και απο τα συνδρομητικα-δορυφορικα ελληνικα καναλια.

----------


## apostol70

Την χρησιμοποίησα το καλοκαίρι στο εξοχικό με 2αρα DSL κάνοντας μετάδοση μέσω Chromecast σε μια 24άρα tv. Για τα δεδομένα η εικόνα ήταν ικανοποιητική. Το μόνο θέμα οι υπότιτλοι. Οι γονείς που δεν ξέρουν αγγλικά μουρμούριζαν.

Αλήθεια πως θα πείσουμε το Netflix να βάλει υπότιτλους;

----------


## nikosmelt

Κάπου το έχω ξαναγράψει. Στο win app πατάς Ctrl-Alt-Shift-T και μπορείς να φορτώσεις εξωτερικό αρχείο υποτίτλων της μορφής .dfxp. Υπάρχει online μετατροπέας από srt σε dfxp (http://subflicks.com/), με time syncing. Για κάποιον που θέλει οπωσδήποτε ελληνικά είναι χρήσιμο.

----------


## yiapap

> Άλλο προστατευμένο υλικό δοκίμασες να αναπαράξεις;  Πχ DVD/BR.


Τι είναι το προστατευμένο υλικό;  :Crazy:

----------


## euri

> Τι είναι το προστατευμένο υλικό;


Αν το ρωτάς σοβαρά, εννοώ υλικό με DRM (HDCP στην προκειμένη περίπτωση), πχ κάποιο DVD/BluRay.  Αυτό για να δούμε αν τρως πόρτα από το HDCP ή το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού.

Αν με δουλεύεις, τότε τσίμπησα.  Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση 
*Spoiler:*




			ασταδιάλα!   :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Αν το ρωτάς σοβαρά, εννοώ υλικό με DRM (HDCP στην προκειμένη περίπτωση), πχ κάποιο DVD/BluRay.  Αυτό για να δούμε αν τρως πόρτα από το HDCP ή το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού.
> 
> Αν με δουλεύεις, τότε τσίμπησα.  Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			ασταδιάλα!



*Spoiler:*




			Χεχεχε χεχεχε

----------


## Alexpag

Εκτός από τις σειρές gotham και better call saul έχετε βρει άλλες με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους;

----------


## sakels

Το blacklist βγηκε

----------


## Alexpag

Δυστυχώς μόνο αυτές μέχρι τώρα https://www.netflix.com/browse/subtitle/el

----------


## Hetfield

Αδικος κοπος να περιμενετε ελληνικους υποτιτλους.

----------


## apostol70

Άσε που γέμισε και σήριαλ στυλ Σουλεϊμάν. Αν θέλαμε να τα βλέπουμε μας φτάνανε και τα δικά μας κανάλια

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Άσε που γέμισε και σήριαλ στυλ Σουλεϊμάν. Αν θέλαμε να τα βλέπουμε μας φτάνανε και τα δικά μας κανάλια


δυστυχως ομως τετοιου ειδους σειρες εχουν "κοινο" αρα "πελατες"

----------


## Verde

Εχει βάλει τιποτα καινούργιο ή ακομα το υλικό ειναι ίδιο όπως ηταν πριν 3-4 μήνες???
Εγω παλι δεν ξετρελάθηκαν με την υπηρεσία.
ΟΚ εχει κάποιες καλές ξένες σειρές χωρίς Ελληνικά... που όλος παράδοξος Ελληνικά καναλια σχεδόν παράλληλα τα παιζουν με υπότιτλους (mega το HoC, star τον Escobar)
Και αρκετές ταινιες προηγούμενων ετών που τις κατεβάζουμε δωρεαν και με υπότιτλους...

Θέλει πολυ δουλειά για να το δουμε σοβαρά.
Βασικα για να δουμε το Netflix σοβαρά θα πρέπει κι αυτο να δει τη χωρα μας σοβαρά και να βάλει Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους και πιο πλούσιο προγραμμα. Διαφορετικά ειναι καταδικασμένο σαν υπηρεσία.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Διαφορετικά ειναι καταδικασμένο σαν υπηρεσία.


Ειδικά τώρα που η cosmote έχει δημιουργήσει το OTEPLUS, που μόλις περάσει τη δοκιμαστική του περίοδο δε νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα να το δώσει σαν ανεξάρτητη υπηρεσία με μια μικρή μηνιαία συνδρομή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ανεξαρτητα τι κανω προσωπικα με ταινιες/σειρες
την υπηρεσια που λεγεται netflix εξακολουθω και την στηριζω πληρωνοντας την συνδρομη μου καθε μηνα απο τοτε που ξεκινησε
συνδρομητικη τηλεοραση δεν εχω ουτε σκοπευω να βαλω στο προσεχες μελλον ειναι πανω απο την οικονομικη μου δυνατοτητα...

----------


## Νικαετός

Παίδες δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρθηκε ξανά, αλλά μήπως η Cosmote μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση στο Netflix? Aπό το Σάββατο (είχα να ασχοληθώ με αυτό από πριν τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές), στις νέες σειρές αρχίζει να φορτώνει μόλις πατώ το play και φθάνοντας στο 25% σταματάει. Κάπου κάπου βγάζει μήνυμα πως δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ, ενώ τις παλιότερες τις παίζει κανονικά!!! Έκανα απεγκατάσταση και εκ νέου εγκατάσταση χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. (Το βλέπω από την TV - SAMSUNG ). Καμιά ιδέα??

----------


## PopManiac

Μήπως υπάρχει θέμα με servers Netflix; Είναι συνεχές; Επειδή μου έχει τύχει το ίδιο ακριβώς και τελικά ήταν outage του server και μία άλλη φορά είχε πέσει το Samsung SmartHub

----------


## euri

Μπορεί να έχει σχέση και με αυτό.

----------


## PopManiac

> Μπορεί να έχει σχέση και με αυτό.


Πιθανότατο. Αν και εγώ όλο το ΣΚ δεν είχα πρόβλημα (και ξεκοκκάλισα όλο το Season 3 Black Mirror  :Razz: ). Από την άλλη, μπορεί το node προς Βέλγιο να μην θίχτηκε

----------


## alexandros

Σε μένα μια χαρά έπαιζε!

----------


## zianna

> Πιθανότατο. Αν και εγώ όλο το ΣΚ δεν είχα πρόβλημα (και ξεκοκκάλισα όλο το Season 3 Black Mirror ). Από την άλλη, μπορεί το node προς Βέλγιο να μην θίχτηκε



Παρασκευή απόγευμα προς βραδάκι είχε πρόβλημα το netflix στο Βέλγιο, παντού πεσμένο, μέχρι και στα τηλέφωνα είχαν αλλάξει τα μηνύματα "γνωρίζουμε το πρόβλημα, δουλεύουμε πάνω σ'αυτό, θα διορθωθεί σύντομα". Δέκα το βράδυ ακόμη δεν δούλευε, 10μισή που ξαναδοκίμασα το είχαν φτιάξει.

----------


## Νικαετός

Tελικά, άκυρο το περί Cosmote. Μάλλον πρόβλημα της Samsung πρέπει να είναι. Μπήκα από το λάπτοπ και έπαιζε κανονικότατα την ίδια ώρα που η τηλεόραση είχε κολλήσει στο 25%.

----------


## PopManiac

> Tελικά, άκυρο το περί Cosmote. Μάλλον πρόβλημα της Samsung πρέπει να είναι. Μπήκα από το λάπτοπ και έπαιζε κανονικότατα την ίδια ώρα που η τηλεόραση είχε κολλήσει στο 25%.


Κάθε κάμποσο πρέπει να κάνουν maintenance στο smart hub και δεν το ανακοινώνουν

----------


## euri

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά αυτά τα apps στις smart tvs και στα home theatres δεν τα συμπαθώ.  Προσωπικά την πιο ευχάριστη θέαση την κάνω πρώτα με το chromecast/κινητό και κατά δεύτερον με το HTPC.

----------


## Νικαετός

Tελικά δική μου ...μακακία ήταν, κάτι είχα πειράξει στο ρούτερ εκεί στα parental controls και πήρε η μπάλλα και την TV. Τώρα όλα οκ!!

----------


## konig

και καπως ετσι σκοτωσαν το 4κ

4K streaming content has been available on Netflix for the past two years, but has been limited to certain capable streaming boxes and smart TVs. Now, Microsoft has revealed that 4K streaming is finally coming to Windows 10 PCs, but with one major caveat: only systems running Intel’s seventh generation Kaby Lake CPUs will have access to it.

http://www.eteknix.com/netflixs-4k-s...h-a-big-catch/

----------


## Thanasis159

> και καπως ετσι σκοτωσαν το 4κ
> 
> 4K streaming content has been available on Netflix for the past two years, but has been limited to certain capable streaming boxes and smart TVs. Now, Microsoft has revealed that 4K streaming is finally coming to Windows 10 PCs, but with one major caveat: only systems running Intel’s seventh generation Kaby Lake CPUs will have access to it.
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/netflixs-4k-s...h-a-big-catch/


Τι εννοείς σκότωσαν; Για τα PCs μόνο, όχι γενικά;

----------


## cca

Λίγο βαρύ το να λέμε οτι το σκότωσαν όταν η πλειοψηφία των συνδρομητών του Netflix το χρησιμοποιεί είτε μέσω smart TV ή διάφορα streaming devices (Android TV, Chromecast, Roku, PS3/PS4 και πολλά άλλα). Απλά στο PC το ξεχνάμε για την ώρα αλλά λίγοι θα σκοτιστούν.

----------


## Thanasis159

> Λίγο βαρύ το να λέμε οτι το σκότωσαν όταν η πλειοψηφία των συνδρομητών του Netflix το χρησιμοποιεί είτε μέσω smart TV ή διάφορα streaming devices (Android TV, Chromecast, Roku, PS3/PS4 και πολλά άλλα). Απλά στο PC το ξεχνάμε για την ώρα αλλά λίγοι θα σκοτιστούν.


My point exactly.

----------


## nikoslykos

παιδια εχω να ασχοληθω με το netflix απο το 2ο μηνα που βγηκε.... πως τα παει τωρα ; υπαρχουν πιο πολλες ταινιες ;

----------


## pannos_85

> Δυστυχώς μόνο αυτές μέχρι τώρα https://www.netflix.com/browse/subtitle/el


Βλέπω πως από την τελευταία φορά που το τσέκαρα προστέθηκαν υπότιτλοι σε 15 ταινίες! Όλες παλιές βέβαια αλλά That is something..........

----------


## Νικαετός

Μια απορία (ίσως έχει απαντηθεί, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω). Στην TV μια σειρά που παρακολουθώ (the blacklist), δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, ενώ στον αντίστοιχο client στο PC (windows) έχει κανονικά ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Κάποια ιδέα για το τι συμβαίνει??

----------


## famous-walker

Σε άλλες σειρές έχεις υπότιτλους; Αν όχι μάλλον δεν έχεις δηλώσει την ελληνική γλώσσα στους υπότιτλους.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Σε άλλες σειρές έχεις υπότιτλους; Αν όχι μάλλον δεν έχεις δηλώσει την ελληνική γλώσσα στους υπότιτλους.


Την έχω δηλώσει κανονικά. Έκανα και επανεγκατάσταση αλλά τίποτα... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## famous-walker

> Την έχω δηλώσει κανονικά. Έκανα και επανεγκατάσταση αλλά τίποτα... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως. Ευχαριστώ.


Απο τις γενικές ρυθμίσεις ή από το plugin το ίδιο;

Οι πρώτες είναι Ρυθμίσεις -> Βίντεο -> Υπότιτλοι .

----------


## Νικαετός

> Σε άλλες σειρές έχεις υπότιτλους; Αν όχι μάλλον δεν έχεις δηλώσει την ελληνική γλώσσα στους υπότιτλους.


Την έχω δηλώσει κανονικά. Έκανα και επανεγκατάσταση αλλά τίποτα... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως. Ευχαριστώ. 

Το plugin έχει κοινές ρυθμίσεις με το pc. (Εννοώ πως κάνεις μια φορά τις ρυθμίσεις στην αρχή, δηλώνοντας γλώσσα) (Όπου δεν υπάρχουν τα ελληνικά φυσικά). Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν βγάζει στην TV καν σαν επιλογή τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. (Ενώ βγάζει εκτός από τους αγγλικούς, τους Τουρκικούς!!) Σε επικοινωνία μου με την Netflix μου είπαν πως δεν υποστηρίζει η Samsung τους ελ. υπότιτλους, πράγμα μάλλον απίθανο, αλλά είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το δεχτώ. Η απορία μου είναι: Ακόμα και αν δεν τους υποστηρίζει, γιατί δεν υπάρχει καν σαν επιλογή. Τεσπά, άβυσσος.

----------


## PopManiac

> Την έχω δηλώσει κανονικά. Έκανα και επανεγκατάσταση αλλά τίποτα... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως. Ευχαριστώ. 
> 
> Το plugin έχει κοινές ρυθμίσεις με το pc. (Εννοώ πως κάνεις μια φορά τις ρυθμίσεις στην αρχή, δηλώνοντας γλώσσα) (Όπου δεν υπάρχουν τα ελληνικά φυσικά). Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν βγάζει στην TV καν σαν επιλογή τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. (Ενώ βγάζει εκτός από τους αγγλικούς, τους Τουρκικούς!!) Σε επικοινωνία μου με την Netflix μου είπαν πως δεν υποστηρίζει η Samsung τους ελ. υπότιτλους, πράγμα μάλλον απίθανο, αλλά είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το δεχτώ. Η απορία μου είναι: Ακόμα και αν δεν τους υποστηρίζει, γιατί δεν υπάρχει καν σαν επιλογή. Τεσπά, άβυσσος.


Δεν θα εκπλαγώ καθόλου αν είναι θέμα Samsung. Δυστυχώς αν και προσωπικά δεν είχα ποτέ μου καλύτερη τηλεόραση σε ποιότητα εικόνας / χρωμάτων, το λογισμικό της είναι ό,τι πιο κλειστό και χειρότερο έχω δει ποτέ μου.

----------


## yiapap

> Την έχω δηλώσει κανονικά. Έκανα και επανεγκατάσταση αλλά τίποτα... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως. Ευχαριστώ. 
> 
> Το plugin έχει κοινές ρυθμίσεις με το pc. (Εννοώ πως κάνεις μια φορά τις ρυθμίσεις στην αρχή, δηλώνοντας γλώσσα) (Όπου δεν υπάρχουν τα ελληνικά φυσικά). Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν βγάζει στην TV καν σαν επιλογή τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. (Ενώ βγάζει εκτός από τους αγγλικούς, τους Τουρκικούς!!) Σε επικοινωνία μου με την Netflix μου είπαν πως δεν υποστηρίζει η Samsung τους ελ. υπότιτλους, πράγμα μάλλον απίθανο, αλλά είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το δεχτώ. Η απορία μου είναι: Ακόμα και αν δεν τους υποστηρίζει, γιατί δεν υπάρχει καν σαν επιλογή. Τεσπά, άβυσσος.


Mήπως να μιλήσεις με το Support της Samsung? Παίζει να έχουν δίκιο και να μην υποστηρίζει το μοντέλο unicode υπότιτλους!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Mήπως να μιλήσεις με το Support της Samsung? Παίζει να έχουν δίκιο και να μην υποστηρίζει το μοντέλο unicode υπότιτλους!


Είπαν από το Netflix πως θα τους διαβιβάσουν το πρόβλημα... (Αν το κάνουν υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να γίνει, αν το κάνω εγώ... καήκαμε).

----------


## Hetfield

> Την έχω δηλώσει κανονικά. Έκανα και επανεγκατάσταση αλλά τίποτα... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως. Ευχαριστώ. 
> 
> Το plugin έχει κοινές ρυθμίσεις με το pc. (Εννοώ πως κάνεις μια φορά τις ρυθμίσεις στην αρχή, δηλώνοντας γλώσσα) (Όπου δεν υπάρχουν τα ελληνικά φυσικά). Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν βγάζει στην TV καν σαν επιλογή τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. (Ενώ βγάζει εκτός από τους αγγλικούς, τους Τουρκικούς!!) Σε επικοινωνία μου με την Netflix μου είπαν πως δεν υποστηρίζει η Samsung τους ελ. υπότιτλους, πράγμα μάλλον απίθανο, αλλά είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το δεχτώ. Η απορία μου είναι: Ακόμα και αν δεν τους υποστηρίζει, γιατί δεν υπάρχει καν σαν επιλογή. Τεσπά, άβυσσος.


Ειναι οντως προβλημα της Samsung, ειμαι σιγουρος κατα 90%.
Σε ολες τις τηλεορασεις που εχω δουλεψει, οι ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι ειχαν ελλειπη υποστηριξη.
Αφου να φανταστεις, στην Smart TV μου, οταν πεταγα ενα mkv με ενσωματωμενους ελληνικους υποτιτλους, στο μενου τον υποτιτλων δεν εβγαζε καν την γλωσσα (π.χ. τουρκικα, αγγλικα κτλ), αλλα Υποτιτλος1.
Και σα να μην εφτανε αυτο, οι υποτιτλοι εμφανιζοντουσαν σε μια γραμμη, παραλειποντας την διαταξη των γραμμων.

----------


## Viper

Ουτε εγω εχω ελληνικους υποτιτλους στο app της Samsung (μοντελο του 2013). Με ενα search βρηκα αυτο:

Arabic subtitle problem on Samsung smart tv [UAE]




> I work at Netflix on one of the teams which implemented Arabic for our service. We actually support Arabic subtitles on some devices which do not support displaying the user interface in Arabic, but unfortunately your 2014 TV sounds like it may not be one of them.
> When in the *Netflix application on your TV*, if you go to Settings -> Get help -> Device, and look at Netflix version, *it needs to be 2014.1 or higher to support Arabic subtitles. It sounds like your TV probably runs 2013.2. Whether or not Samsung will update the TV to a newer version, we unfortunately don't know.*


Κοιταξα και το δικο μου και οντως ειναι η εκδοση 2013.2. Απο οτι καταλαβα το Netflix εχει δωσει νεα εκδοση (που υποστηριζει και αλλους υποτιτλους) εδω και καιρο αλλα θα πρεπει η Samsung να το εγκρινει και να μας δωσει το update.




> When Samsung releases updates, they may be for critical issues with the TV firmware itself. For them, patching firmware bugs is more critical and less investment, while updating apps like Netflix is more a "nice to have" and requires a lot more work.
> A lot of other apps are likely to use the SDK Samsung provides for developing on their platform, which allows those apps to "inherit" Arabic support from the TV itself. *In the case of the Netflix app, it's unfortunately not as simple, and so they'd need to roll out a new version of our platform. Letting Samsung customer service know that you'd like Netflix with Arabic support may allow them to see how much customer demand exists*


.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ουτε εγω εχω ελληνικους υποτιτλους στο app της Samsung (μοντελο του 2013). Με ενα search βρηκα αυτο:
> 
> Arabic subtitle problem on Samsung smart tv [UAE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noμίζω πως αυτό τα εξηγεί όλα!

----------


## Νικαετός

Στο PS3 που το άνοιξα μετά από 2+ χρόνια, έχει έκδοση 2016. κάτι... και εκεί έχει 5-6 υπότιτλους ως επιλογές (πάντα για την ίδια σειρά μιλάω) άρα σίγουρα εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα!!

----------


## pankostas

Σχετικά με τους υπότιτλους:
Για την Ελλάδα έχουμε 32 σειρές και ταινίες. 
Και όταν επιλέγω τουρκικους υπότιτλους βγάζει συνολικά 800+ ταινίες και σειρές!!!!

----------


## pannos_85

> Σχετικά με τους υπότιτλους:
> Για την Ελλάδα έχουμε *32* σειρές και ταινίες. 
> Και όταν επιλέγω τουρκικους υπότιτλους βγάζει συνολικά 800+ ταινίες και σειρές!!!!


Πριν μια βδομάδα ήταν οι μισές!!  :Popcorn:

----------


## nnn

Από σήμερα δυνατότητα download για offline view σε iOS και Android.

----------


## PopManiac

> Από σήμερα δυνατότητα download για offline view σε iOS και Android.


Πολύ πολύ καλό αυτό για εκείνους που ταξιδεύουν ( :Clap: ) αν και δεν ξέρω τι τρώει από μνήμη smartphone / tablet

----------


## pankostas

- - - Updated - - -




> Πριν μια βδομάδα ήταν οι μισές!!


Αν ισχύει αυτό, τοτε πάμε καλά!
Το download όντως χρήσιμο!

----------


## akilleas

> Σχετικά με τους υπότιτλους:
> Για την Ελλάδα έχουμε 32 σειρές και ταινίες. 
> Και όταν επιλέγω τουρκικους υπότιτλους βγάζει συνολικά 800+ ταινίες και σειρές!!!!


Η Τουρκία 10 μύρια έχει στρατό μόνο.

----------


## minas

> Η Τουρκία 10 μύρια έχει στρατό μόνο.


Και ακμάζουσα τηλεοπτική (και λιγότερο κινηματογραφική) βιομηχανία.

----------


## pannos_85

Δεν βλέπω επιλογή για αποθήκευση στην sd όμως.... ζητάω πολλά ε;

----------


## apostol70

Μάλλον ζητάμε πολλά
ένα τυπικό επεισόδιο σε SD πόσο πιάνει;

----------


## sakels

Εχει δύο επιλογέ.  διαλέγεις το νορμάλ

----------


## pankostas

Μια σειρά που κατέβασα, είχε 185mb

----------


## tutuyo

Ερώτηση προς τους κατέχοντες την υπηρεσία?
Ποιο το περιεχόμενο σε ντοκιμαντέρ?

Έχει τα γνωστά Discovery,Animal Planet,History,National Geographic?

----------


## senkradvii

> Ερώτηση προς τους κατέχοντες την υπηρεσία?
> Ποιο το περιεχόμενο σε ντοκιμαντέρ?
> 
> Έχει τα γνωστά Discovery,Animal Planet,History,National Geographic?


Δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες live θέασης καναλιών. Υπηρεσίες θέασης ταινιών και σειρών on-demand είναι.

----------


## tutuyo

> Δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες live θέασης καναλιών. Υπηρεσίες θέασης ταινιών και σειρών on-demand είναι.


Οκ,ναι το εχω πιασει αυτο, εχει ομως ντοκυμανταιρ παραγωγης αυτων των καναλιων?
Εχει ας πουμε Planet Earth,Great Barrier Reef του BBC η τηλεταινίες-documanter οπως το Mars του National Geographic?
Η ακομη και σειρες οπως το Frontier παραγωγης Discovery και το Vikings παραγωγης History Channel?

----------


## senkradvii

> Οκ,ναι το εχω πιασει αυτο, εχει ομως ντοκυμανταιρ παραγωγης αυτων των καναλιων?
> Εχει ας πουμε Planet Earth,Great Barrier Reef του BBC η τηλεταινίες-documanter οπως το Mars του National Geographic?
> Η ακομη και σειρες οπως το Frontier παραγωγης Discovery και το Vikings παραγωγης History Channel?


Έχει νομίζω μερικά από αυτά που αναφέρεις. 

Για πιο αναλυτικά δες εδώ.

----------


## tutuyo

> Έχει νομίζω μερικά από αυτά που αναφέρεις. 
> 
> Για πιο αναλυτικά δες εδώ.


A ok,ευχαριστω!

----------


## pannos_85

> Έχει νομίζω μερικά από αυτά που αναφέρεις. 
> 
> Για πιο αναλυτικά δες εδώ.


Δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβές βέβαια, δηλαδή βλέπω στη λίστα ταινίες που δεν υπάρχουν (ή δεν υπάρχουν πλέον; ).
Αλλά να πω και την αλήθεια βρήκα και ταινίες που δεν ήξερα πως προσφέρονται στο ελληνικό...

----------


## senkradvii

> Δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβές βέβαια, δηλαδή βλέπω στη λίστα ταινίες που δεν υπάρχουν (ή δεν υπάρχουν πλέον; ).
> Αλλά να πω και την αλήθεια βρήκα και ταινίες που δεν ήξερα πως προσφέρονται στο ελληνικό...


Δεν έχω κάνει συγκρίσεις, αλλά καλό είναι που το τσέκαρες!  :One thumb up:

----------


## pannos_85

Πάντως οι διαθέσιμοι υπότιτλοι αυξάνονται με ρυθμό 1-2 ταινίες/σειρές την ημέρα....

----------


## senkradvii

Amazon Prime και στην Ελλάδα

----------


## hellenicsun

> Amazon Prime και στην Ελλάδα


Έκανα ήδη εγγραφή αλλά ειλικρινά, η απουσία υποστήριξης Chromecast με ξενέρωσε.

----------


## apostol70

Λογικό είναι έχουν το δικό τους στικάκι να προωθήσουν

----------


## pankostas

> Πάντως οι διαθέσιμοι υπότιτλοι αυξάνονται με ρυθμό 1-2 ταινίες/σειρές την ημέρα....


Ναι όντως. Πριν μερικές μέρες αρχές Δεκεμβρίου  είχα μετρήσει 35 και τώρα είναι συνολικά ταινίες και σειρές 69.

----------


## cris4524

Όποιος δεν έχει συνδρομή και θέλει να δει τι παίζει από ταινίες με υπότιτλους μπορεί να μπει εδώ: http://unogs.com/search/

----------


## xriantw

Θελω να γραφτω  μονο για τον δωρεαν μηνα. Πρεπει να εχω χρηματα στο paypal η στη χρεωστικη;

----------


## cris4524

> Θελω να γραφτω  μονο για τον δωρεαν μηνα. Πρεπει να εχω χρηματα στο paypal η στη χρεωστικη;


Νομίζω πως πρέπει να έχεις 1,5€ το οποίο στο δεσμεύουν και στο αποδεσμεύουν άμεσα για γίνει έλεγχος ότι η κάρτα/ο λογαριασμός είναι ενεργή/ος.

----------


## PopManiac

> Την έχω δηλώσει κανονικά. Έκανα και επανεγκατάσταση αλλά τίποτα... Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω πάντως. Ευχαριστώ. 
> 
> Το plugin έχει κοινές ρυθμίσεις με το pc. (Εννοώ πως κάνεις μια φορά τις ρυθμίσεις στην αρχή, δηλώνοντας γλώσσα) (Όπου δεν υπάρχουν τα ελληνικά φυσικά). Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν βγάζει στην TV καν σαν επιλογή τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. (Ενώ βγάζει εκτός από τους αγγλικούς, τους Τουρκικούς!!) Σε επικοινωνία μου με την Netflix μου είπαν πως δεν υποστηρίζει η Samsung τους ελ. υπότιτλους, πράγμα μάλλον απίθανο, αλλά είμαι υποχρεωμένος να το δεχτώ. Η απορία μου είναι: Ακόμα και αν δεν τους υποστηρίζει, γιατί δεν υπάρχει καν σαν επιλογή. Τεσπά, άβυσσος.


Απλά να επιβεβαιώσω ότι 100% το πρόβλημά σου είναι η Samsung  :Thumb down: 

Και εγώ τώρα μόλις σε DS Video app που έχω περάσει στην τηλεόραση για να κάνω stream από τον Synology server μου, πρόσθεσα ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε ταινία και τζίφος, αλαμπουρνέζικα στην τηλεόραση.

Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να περάσεις ελληνικό localization στην τηλεόρασή σου  αλλά και αυτό δεν ξέρω αν θα λειτουργήσει

----------


## Alexpag

Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα με τον τρόπο πληρωμής της συνδρομής. Πληρώνω μέσω paypal με μια prepaid visa και πρόσφατα πρόσθεσα στο paypal και μια χρεωστική mastercard και όσες φορές και αν προσπάθησα να αλλάξω τον τρόπο πληρωμής, δηλαδή να γίνεται η πληρωμή με την prepaid visa και πατώντας αποθήκευση όταν ξαναμπαίνω στο site του netflix έχει σαν προεπιλογή την mastercard. Κάνω κάτι λάθος;

Y.Γ. Στις ρυθμίσεις του paypal available funding source έχω τσεκάρει μόνο την prepaid visa.

----------


## Revolution

> Απλά να επιβεβαιώσω ότι 100% το πρόβλημά σου είναι η Samsung 
> 
> Και εγώ τώρα μόλις σε DS Video app που έχω περάσει στην τηλεόραση για να κάνω stream από τον Synology server μου, πρόσθεσα ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε ταινία και τζίφος, αλαμπουρνέζικα στην τηλεόραση.
> 
> Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να περάσεις ελληνικό localization στην τηλεόρασή σου  αλλά και αυτό δεν ξέρω αν θα λειτουργήσει


Ετσι είναι, ακόμα και με απλο .srt/.sub files οι Samsung θέλουν unicode encoding για να παίξουν Ελληνικά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχει νομίζω μερικά από αυτά που αναφέρεις. 
> 
> Για πιο αναλυτικά δες εδώ.


Φετινές ταινίες δεν έχει καθόλου?

----------


## Doxaios

Ερώτηση. Μου λέει να κάνω verify τον αριθμό του κινητού και αναφέρει οτι μπορεί να υπάρχουν χρεώσεις. Να το κάνω και σε τί χρεώσεις αναφέρεται;;

----------


## tsigarid

Στις ΗΠΑ όταν λαμβάνεις SMS μπορεί να χρεωθείς, ανάλογα το πακέτο που έχεις. Απλά με αυτή τη δήλωση καλύπτεται νομικά, με το να μην παίρνει ευθύνη για το τι πακέτο κινητής έχεις και το τι χρεώσεις περιλαμβάνει.

----------


## Alexpag

Έχετε αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την φόρτωση της ιστοσελίδας; Χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις του browser μου (Chrome 64-bit) και χωρίς να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η σύνδεσή μου, σήμερα το απόγευμα αργεί πάρα πολύ να ανοίξει και να προχωρήσει σε αυτό που επιλέγεις.

----------


## tsigarid

Η σελίδα του Netflix είναι από τις πιο βαριές εκεί έξω. Ακόμα και το google maps είναι ελαφρύτερο. Είναι απαράδεκτοι. Δεν νομίζω να φταις εσύ.

----------


## Alexpag

> Η σελίδα του Netflix είναι από τις πιο βαριές εκεί έξω. Ακόμα και το google maps είναι ελαφρύτερο. Είναι απαράδεκτοι. Δεν νομίζω να φταις εσύ.


Δεν μου ανοίγει καμιά σειρά ή ταινία! :Sad:

----------


## tsigarid

Μπορεί να είναι προσωρινό. Δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα, ή δεν ξεκινάει το streaming;

----------


## Alexpag

> Μπορεί να είναι προσωρινό. Δεν ανοίγει η σελίδα, ή δεν ξεκινάει το streaming;


Δεν ξεκίναγε το streaming αλλά σήμερα που μπήκα φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανονικά, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## patrickdrd

γιατι βλεπω ελληνικους υποτιτλους στο κινητο και στο λαπτοπ,

αλλα οχι και στις tv (samsung/lg smart tv);;

----------


## sdikr

> γιατι βλεπω ελληνικους υποτιτλους στο κινητο και στο λαπτοπ,
> 
> αλλα οχι και στις tv (samsung/lg smart tv);;


έχει αναφερθεί παλιότερα, έχει να κάνει με την έκδοση του client στις samsung,  είναι δυστυχώς θέμα samsung  που κάνει συχνά αναβαθμίσεις  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zus

Είναι αισχρό να μην υπάρχει εδώ και μήνες το sherlock 4η σαιζόν στην ελληνική έκδοση ενώ με VPN το βλέπω κανονικά.

Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και το stranger things και τιμά τα λεφτά του το netflix  :Thumb down:

----------


## PopManiac

> Είναι αισχρό να μην υπάρχει εδώ και μήνες το sherlock 4η σαιζόν στην ελληνική έκδοση ενώ με VPN το βλέπω κανονικά.
> 
> Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και το stranger things και τιμά τα λεφτά του το netflix


Stranger Things ξεκινά απόψε - αργία αύριο  :Razz: 

Σέρλοκ 4ος κύκλος δεν χάνεις απολύτως τίποτε που δεν το βλέπεις

----------


## goku

> Stranger Things ξεκινά απόψε - αργία αύριο 
> 
> Σέρλοκ 4ος κύκλος δεν χάνεις απολύτως τίποτε που δεν το βλέπεις


Έχει μέρες που ξεκίνησε το Stranger Things, δεν παρατήρησα πότε βγήκε ακριβώς αλλά είδα μονοκοπανιάς όλα τα επεισόδια της 2ης σεζόν προχθές (άνεργος γαρ), στο Netflix εννοείται φυσικά και με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## ThReSh

Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε, 10:00 το πρωί άνοιξαν τα επεισόδια της 2ης season του Stranger Things.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχει μέρες που ξεκίνησε το Stranger Things, δεν παρατήρησα πότε βγήκε ακριβώς αλλά είδα μονοκοπανιάς όλα τα επεισόδια της 2ης σεζόν προχθές (άνεργος γαρ), στο Netflix εννοείται φυσικά και με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.


Αυτό λέει, λόγω όμως εργασίας θα το δει τώρα με την αργία.

Το κάνει για να μας κάνει να ζηλέψουμε που θα έχει αργία αύριο ο κακούργος  :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

> Αυτό λέει, λόγω όμως εργασίας θα το δει τώρα με την αργία.
> 
> Το κάνει για να μας κάνει να ζηλέψουμε που θα έχει αργία αύριο ο κακούργος


Halloween FTW  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλά το ΣΚ που εσείς θα κάθεστε εγώ θα πήζω στα μαθήματα στο ΜΒΑ (αν και Παρασκευή έχω Metallica συναυλία και Σάββατο θα σκάσω πανεπιστήμιο ξενυχτισμένος  :Cool: )

----------


## tzelen

> Halloween FTW 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αλλά το ΣΚ που εσείς θα κάθεστε εγώ θα πήζω στα μαθήματα στο ΜΒΑ (αν και Παρασκευή έχω Metallica συναυλία και Σάββατο θα σκάσω πανεπιστήμιο ξενυχτισμένος )


Να προσέχεις να μη μου πάθεις κανένα αυχενικό Pop, δεν είναι για την ηλικία σου αυτά τα πράγματα  :Razz:

----------


## PopManiac

> Να προσέχεις να μη μου πάθεις κανένα αυχενικό Pop, δεν είναι για την ηλικία σου αυτά τα πράγματα


Θα ανεβάσω φωτό σε άλλο νήμα σχετικό για να φάω το δούλεμα από τους αντι-Μεταλλικιστές εδώ  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

> Θα ανεβάσω φωτό σε άλλο νήμα σχετικό για να φάω το δούλεμα από τους αντι-Μεταλλικιστές εδώ




Off Topic


		I dare you, I double dare you mafaka.  :Razz:  Βάλε  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Καλό ως πολύ καλό το Stranger Things 2, με ενόχλησε ένα σημείο στο τέλος.

Spoiler alert:

*Spoiler:*




			Η μικρή που έσκασε μύτη σαν από μηχανής θεός και η σκηνή που κλείνει την πύλη με τα χέρια σηκωμένα σαν μάγισσα. Θα ήταν πιο cool αν το έκανε σε στάση περίπου προσοχής δηλαδή με το μυαλό.

----------


## Zus

Πολύ λίγα μου φαίνονται τα επεισόδια του stranger things.

4-5 ακόμη δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα.

----------


## phantom77

To *Longmire* τους φαίνεται πολύ αμερικανιά για το ελληνικό κοινό; Δεν το βρίσκω.

Πάλι στον υπόκοσμο και την παρανομία θα με ρίξουν  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

Το the sinners θα με ρίξει στην παρανομία, γιατί δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο Αμέρικα να κατέβει με VPN...

----------


## anonymos1982

Εμένα μ' έχουν απογοητεύσει λίγο τα ντοκιμαντέρ του Netflix, τουλάχιστον αυτά που έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Έχω βάλει να δω μερικά που είχαν ενδιαφέρον θέμα και στην ουσία ήταν συνεντεύξεις και ξανά συνεντεύξεις από άτομα και μάλιστα που πίστευαν το ίδιο θέμα, χωρίς έρευνα, χωρίς σύγκριση, φτηνές παραγωγές να λέει ότι έχει ντοκιμαντέρ.

----------


## apd

Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα του Ν. Δυστυχώς υπάρχει μια γενικευμένη τάση για ντοκ που είναι όλο "ομιλούσες κεφαλές", με ελάχιστο αρχειακό υλικό κ.λπ. Και μάλιστα, με το ψηφιακό βίντεο, εύκολα αφήνεις τον άλλο να μιλάει και φτιάχνεις ένα "feature film" που θα μπορούσε έπρεπε να 'ναι 20-30 λεπτά μικρότερο.

Πάντως για το δεύτερο που λες, τα ντοκ δεν οφείλουν αναγκαστικά να είναι "αντικειμενικά". Μπορεί κάλλιστα να παρουσιάζουν μονόπλευρα/προσωπικά ένα θέμα - αρκεί βέβαια να μην το "παίζουν" κάτι άλλο. Καλό [πρόσφατο παράδειγμα το ντοκ του Γκίμπνεϋ για τη Σαϊεντολογία, όπου αρνήθηκε σκόπιμα να τους δώσει βήμα να λένε τα δικά τους.

----------


## anonymos1982

Ομιλούσες κεφαλές, μ' αρέσει όπως το περιγράφεις, γιατί αυτό είναι. Δεν τα θεωρώ καλά καλά ούτε ντοκυμαντέρ και κρίμα αν είναι αυτή η τάση.

----------


## chat1978

> Ομιλούσες κεφαλές, μ' αρέσει όπως το περιγράφεις, γιατί αυτό είναι. Δεν τα θεωρώ καλά καλά ούτε ντοκυμαντέρ και κρίμα αν είναι αυτή η τάση.


Εδώ οι παραγωγές των national geographic και history channels είναι απλά για γέλια. Η λέξη ντοκιμαντέρ και εκπαιδευτική παραγωγή έχει ξεφτυλιστεί. 45 λεπτά αερολογίας για μόλις 5 λεπτά ουσίας.

----------


## phantom77

> Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα του Ν. Δυστυχώς υπάρχει μια γενικευμένη τάση για ντοκ που είναι όλο "ομιλούσες κεφαλές", με ελάχιστο αρχειακό υλικό κ.λπ. Και μάλιστα, με το ψηφιακό βίντεο, εύκολα αφήνεις τον άλλο να μιλάει και φτιάχνεις ένα "feature film" που θα μπορούσε έπρεπε να 'ναι 20-30 λεπτά μικρότερο.


Δεν θεωρώ απαραίτητα κακή τη χρήση των "ομιλουσών κεφαλών". Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερες απο την "δημιουργία" άλλου υλικού όταν δεν υπάρχει αρχείο.
Πλέον, με την επεξεργασία εικόνας, δεν ξέρεις αν κάτι είναι όντως γυρισμένο πριν 60-70 χρόνια ή φτιάχτηκε σε κάποιο υπόγειο την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.




> Πάντως για το δεύτερο που λες, τα ντοκ δεν οφείλουν αναγκαστικά να είναι "αντικειμενικά". Μπορεί κάλλιστα να παρουσιάζουν μονόπλευρα/προσωπικά ένα θέμα - αρκεί βέβαια να μην το "παίζουν" κάτι άλλο. Καλό [πρόσφατο παράδειγμα το ντοκ του Γκίμπνεϋ για τη Σαϊεντολογία, όπου αρνήθηκε σκόπιμα να τους δώσει βήμα να λένε τα δικά τους.


Αν ο δημιουργός είναι σωστός βέβαια, τους αφήνει να μιλήσουν και μετά τους χτυπάει με τα δικά τους λόγια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ οι παραγωγές των national geographic και history channels είναι απλά για γέλια. Η λέξη ντοκιμαντέρ και εκπαιδευτική παραγωγή έχει ξεφτυλιστεί. 45 λεπτά αερολογίας για μόλις 5 λεπτά ουσίας.


Μπα, έχουν ακόμα ντοκιμαντέρ αυτά;  :Razz: 
Μόνο reality βλέπω πια στο πρόγραμμα τους.

----------


## goku

Σήμερα βγαίνει το Marvel's The Punisher, αλλά για κακή μου τύχη η συνδρομή μου έληξε την Τετάρτη, πριν 2 μέρες. Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος αν θα βγουν όλα τα επεισόδια με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; Αν βγουν με υπότιτλους τότε αξίζει να ανανεώσω την συνδρομή για κάνα μήνα ακόμη.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Εμένα μ' έχουν απογοητεύσει λίγο τα ντοκιμαντέρ του Netflix, τουλάχιστον αυτά που έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Έχω βάλει να δω μερικά που είχαν ενδιαφέρον θέμα και στην ουσία ήταν συνεντεύξεις και ξανά συνεντεύξεις από άτομα και μάλιστα που πίστευαν το ίδιο θέμα, χωρίς έρευνα, χωρίς σύγκριση, φτηνές παραγωγές να λέει ότι έχει ντοκιμαντέρ.


Είναι που δεν είδες αυτό: Rolling Stones:Crossfire Hurricane  :Razz: 
Συνεντεύξεις των Rolling Stones το 2012 με ταυτόχρονη προβoλή 100% αρχειακού υλικού (ποιος θεός τα τραβούσε όλα αυτά).
Προϋποθέτει φυσικά να σου αρέσουν οι Stones αλλά

*Spoiler:*




			σε ποιον δεν αρέσουν οι Stones;;;  :bat: 




Στον αντίποδα, το ντοκυμαντέρ για τον Bowie ήταν μια αηδία και μισή...

----------


## phantom77

> Σήμερα βγαίνει το Marvel's The Punisher, αλλά για κακή μου τύχη η συνδρομή μου έληξε την Τετάρτη, πριν 2 μέρες. Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος αν θα βγουν όλα τα επεισόδια με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; Αν βγουν με υπότιτλους τότε αξίζει να ανανεώσω την συνδρομή για κάνα μήνα ακόμη.


To 1o και το τελευταίο επεισόδιο έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Φαντάζομαι και τα ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## YAziDis

> Σήμερα βγαίνει το Marvel's The Punisher, αλλά για κακή μου τύχη η συνδρομή μου έληξε την Τετάρτη, πριν 2 μέρες. Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος αν θα βγουν όλα τα επεισόδια με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; Αν βγουν με υπότιτλους τότε αξίζει να ανανεώσω την συνδρομή για κάνα μήνα ακόμη.


Και επίσης αν έχεις καμιά δεύτερη κάρτα, χρεωστική ή πιστωτική, στην τελική φτιάξε ένα δεύτερο λογαριασμό. Ή ας πούμε κάνε κάποιο λογαριασμό στο όνομα της γυναίκας-κοπέλας-γονειού.

----------


## phantom77

Σε μένα έδωσαν ακόμα ένα μήνα δωρεάν (είχα free trial πριν 6-7 μήνες). Δεν βλέπω προς το παρόν λόγο να το ενεργοποιήσω αφού είδα τα Mindhunter & Stranger Things...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σήμερα βγαίνει το Marvel's The Punisher, αλλά για κακή μου τύχη η συνδρομή μου έληξε την Τετάρτη, πριν 2 μέρες. Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος αν θα βγουν όλα τα επεισόδια με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; Αν βγουν με υπότιτλους τότε αξίζει να ανανεώσω την συνδρομή για κάνα μήνα ακόμη.


1-13 έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους λογικά έχουν και τα υπόλοιπα θα σου πω εντός λίγου που θα τα κατεβάσω στο κινητό που έχω χώρο όλα τα επεισόδια καθώς η σειρά μου αρέσει και είμαι συνδρομητής του Netflix από την πρώτη μέρα που κυκλοφόρησε στην ελλάδα
πρόσφατα έγινα και στο Amazon Prime Video καθώς χρησιμοποιώ και το Twitch έτσι μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να κάνω support κανάλια που έχουν φίλοι.

----------


## ThReSh

Δεν έχει υπόλοιπα, 13 επεισόδια είναι η season...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν έχει υπόλοιπα, 13 επεισόδια είναι η season...


βιάζεσαι...

είδα αν έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους το 1 και το 13 έτσι υποθέτω ότι όλα τα ενδιάμεσα έχουν

τα έχω βάλει να κατέβουν στο κινητό όλα τα επεισόδια της σειράς.

----------


## phantom77

Σε Windows μπορώ να κατεβάσω επεισόδια;

----------


## thourios

Εφόσον είναι διαθέσιμα προς κατέβασμα μπορείς μέσω της εφαρμογής.

----------


## phantom77

Έχει και στα Windows εφαρμογή; Δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι  :Wink: 

Merci  :Cool:

----------


## thourios

Έψαξα σήμερα να δω πως μπορώ να κατεβάσω κάτι που ήθελα και το βρήκα. Μάλλον βέβαια τα βλέπεις μέσω της ίδιας εφαρμογής.
Δεν πρέπει να μπορείς να το δεις με media player classic πχ. Τώρα πάρα πέρα δεν το έψαξα.
Νομίζω στα Windows pro  είναι ήδη εγκατεστημένη. Τώρα είμαι σε home και δεν κοίταξα.

Το πρόβλημα είναι οι έξυπνες τηλεοράσεις που είναι τόσο χαζές μετά από δυο χρόνια γιατί δεν τις αναβαθμίζουν.
Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να έχω την επιλογή Τούρκικα και Αγγλικά ή και Βουλγάρικα ενώ τα Ελληνικά απουσιάζουν στους υπότιτλους μέσω εφαρμογής τηλεόρασης ενώ με τα Windows ή το Android να υπάρχουν. Μιλάμε πάντα για το ίδιο έργο και σειρά.

----------


## phantom77

Pro έχω, δεν ήταν εγκατεστημένη.

----------


## thourios

Μπορεί να κάνω και εγώ λάθος θα το δω. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι την είδα στο menu έναρξης.

----------


## sdikr

> Έψαξα σήμερα να δω πως μπορώ να κατεβάσω κάτι που ήθελα και το βρήκα. Μάλλον βέβαια τα βλέπεις μέσω της ίδιας εφαρμογής.
> Δεν πρέπει να μπορείς να το δεις με media player classic πχ. Τώρα πάρα πέρα δεν το έψαξα.
> Νομίζω στα Windows pro  είναι ήδη εγκατεστημένη. Τώρα είμαι σε home και δεν κοίταξα.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι οι έξυπνες τηλεοράσεις που είναι τόσο χαζές μετά από δυο χρόνια γιατί δεν τις αναβαθμίζουν.
> Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να έχω την επιλογή Τούρκικα και Αγγλικά ή και Βουλγάρικα ενώ τα Ελληνικά απουσιάζουν στους υπότιτλους μέσω εφαρμογής τηλεόρασης ενώ με τα Windows ή το Android να υπάρχουν. Μιλάμε πάντα για το ίδιο έργο και σειρά.


Μα για αυτό είναι έξυπνες,  σε κάνουν κάθε δυο χρόνια να πρέπει να τις αλλάξεις  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> βιάζεσαι...
> 
> είδα αν έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους το 1 και το 13 έτσι υποθέτω ότι όλα τα ενδιάμεσα έχουν
> 
> τα έχω βάλει να κατέβουν στο κινητό όλα τα επεισόδια της σειράς.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πλέον όλες οι νέες σειρές έχουν day 1 ελληνικούς υπότιτλους...

----------


## pankostas

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πλέον όλες οι νέες σειρές έχουν day 1 ελληνικούς υπότιτλους...


Λογικό, αν σκεφτείς ότι πριν από λίγο καιρό , έψαχναν μεταφραστές. Και λίγες σειρές που είδα, στο τέλος έβλεπα διαφορετικά ονόματα στη μετάφραση. Αυτό είναι Καλό!.

----------


## minas

> Έχει και στα Windows εφαρμογή; Δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι 
> Merci


Έχει από το Windows Store, αλλά μπορείς να το δουλεύεις και μέσα από Edge, εάν δεν χρειάζεσαι αποθήκευση για αργότερα. Και οι άλλοι browsers δουλεύουν, με λιγότερες δυνατότητες (πχ δεν υποστηρίζουν 4K).




> Λογικό, αν σκεφτείς ότι πριν από λίγο καιρό , έψαχναν μεταφραστές. Και λίγες σειρές που είδα, στο τέλος έβλεπα διαφορετικά ονόματα στη μετάφραση. Αυτό είναι Καλό!.


Καλό αυτό, αλλά έχω πετύχει *τραγικά* κακούς Ελληνικούς υποτίτλους στο Netflix...

----------


## phantom77

> Έχει από το Windows Store, αλλά μπορείς να το δουλεύεις και μέσα από Edge, εάν δεν χρειάζεσαι αποθήκευση για αργότερα. Και οι άλλοι browsers δουλεύουν, με λιγότερες δυνατότητες (πχ δεν υποστηρίζουν 4K).


Εντάξει, το ξέρω οτι μπορώ να δω μέσα απο browser, δεν είμαι τόσο άσχετος  :Wink:  Βέβαια, o συνδυασμός NF+Edge μου φέρνει τρόμο  :Laughing: 
Browser
Βλέπω NF μέσα απο το Kodi του TV box που έχω συνδέσει στην (χαζή) τηλεόραση μου. Browser ανοίγω μόνο για να προσθέσω σειρές στην προσωπική λίστα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πλέον όλες οι νέες σειρές έχουν day 1 ελληνικούς υπότιτλους...


δεν ισχύει πάντα αυτό

----------


## ThReSh

> δεν ισχύει πάντα αυτό


Εννοώ αυτές του Netflix, όχι άλλων καναλιών που έχει αποκτήσει δικαιώματα προβολής.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εννοώ αυτές του Netflix, όχι άλλων καναλιών που έχει αποκτήσει δικαιώματα προβολής.


ναι σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο οι δικές του έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## Zus

> Έχει από το Windows Store, αλλά μπορείς να το δουλεύεις και μέσα από Edge, εάν δεν χρειάζεσαι αποθήκευση για αργότερα. Και οι άλλοι browsers δουλεύουν, με λιγότερες δυνατότητες (πχ δεν υποστηρίζουν 4K).
> 
> 
> Καλό αυτό, αλλά έχω πετύχει *τραγικά* κακούς Ελληνικούς υποτίτλους στο Netflix...


Υπάχει τρόπος να δούμε την ποιότητα με την οποία παίζει ένα βίντεο του Netflix, ανά πάσα στιγμή?

----------


## euri

Ναι, δες εδώ: https://qz.com/261426/the-hidden-com...aming-quality/

----------


## goku

> Σήμερα βγαίνει το Marvel's The Punisher, αλλά για κακή μου τύχη η συνδρομή μου έληξε την Τετάρτη, πριν 2 μέρες. Μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος αν θα βγουν όλα τα επεισόδια με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους; Αν βγουν με υπότιτλους τότε αξίζει να ανανεώσω την συνδρομή για κάνα μήνα ακόμη.





> To 1o και το τελευταίο επεισόδιο έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Φαντάζομαι και τα ενδιάμεσα.


Οπότε προχωράω άφοβα στην ανανέωση.




> Και επίσης αν έχεις καμιά δεύτερη κάρτα, χρεωστική ή πιστωτική, στην τελική φτιάξε ένα δεύτερο λογαριασμό. Ή ας πούμε κάνε κάποιο λογαριασμό στο όνομα της γυναίκας-κοπέλας-γονειού.


Μια από τις κάρτες μου λήγει προσεχώς και σήμερα επικοινώνησε η τράπεζά μου για να μου στείλει ταχυδρομικώς νέα κάρτα με νέο 16ψήφιο νούμερο. Περιμένω να έρθει και μάλλον θα το κάνω έτσι. Μιας και το 10ευρω θα το χάλαγα, θα κερδίσω 2 μήνες έτσι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, δες εδώ: https://qz.com/261426/the-hidden-com...aming-quality/


Ξέρουμε αν μπορούμε να δούμε αυτές τις πληροφορίες από την εφαρμογή που κυκλοφορεί στο store των Windows 10; Επίσης, φαντάζομαι ότι το bitrate αλλάξει δυναμικά αναλόγως την ποιότητα της γραμμής μας, αν κάποιο επεισόδιο ή ταινία την κατεβάσουμε εκ των προτέρων από την εφαρμογή για να την δούμε μετά, οπότε δεν θα επηρεάζεται από την ποιότητα της γραμμής, θα κατεβαίνει στην μέγιστη δυνατή ποιότητα;

----------


## euri

> Ξέρουμε αν μπορούμε να δούμε αυτές τις πληροφορίες από την εφαρμογή που κυκλοφορεί στο store των Windows 10; Επίσης, φαντάζομαι ότι το bitrate αλλάξει δυναμικά αναλόγως την ποιότητα της γραμμής μας, αν κάποιο επεισόδιο ή ταινία την κατεβάσουμε εκ των προτέρων από την εφαρμογή για να την δούμε μετά, οπότε δεν θα επηρεάζεται από την ποιότητα της γραμμής, θα κατεβαίνει στην μέγιστη δυνατή ποιότητα;


Ναι, είναι διαθέσιμες και μέσω της εφαρμογής.

Για το δεύτερο, υποθέτω ότι έτσι είναι, δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ (πάντα βλέπω μέσω streaming).

----------


## Zus

> Ναι, δες εδώ: https://qz.com/261426/the-hidden-com...aming-quality/


Άψογος  :One thumb up:

----------


## apd

> Καλό αυτό, αλλά έχω πετύχει *τραγικά* κακούς Ελληνικούς υποτίτλους στο Netflix...


Μήπως θυμάσαι παραδείγματα;

----------


## minas

> Μήπως θυμάσαι παραδείγματα;


Ένα που μου έχει μείνει - δεν θυμάμαι επεισόδιο: στο Flash σπάει μια κούπα, λέει "I loved that mug" και η μετάφραση ήταν "Πού βρήκες τον μ@λ@κ@?"...
Δυστυχώς είχα πετύχει αρκετά αντίστοιχης ποιότητας.

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα.. από εδώ τους κατεβάζουν τους υπότιτλους ??  :Laughing:

----------


## thourios

Το γράφω και εδώ ότι  αυτά τα κουτιά media players. Tv boxes δεν παίζουν Netflix σε HD ή UHD εφόσον το πρόγραμμα είναι τέτοιο γιατί δεν είναι certified.
Ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## phantom77

> Το γράφω και εδώ ότι  αυτά τα κουτιά media players. Tv boxes δεν παίζουν Netflix σε HD ή UHD εφόσον το πρόγραμμα είναι τέτοιο γιατί δεν είναι certified.
> Ή κάνω λάθος;


Εγώ μπορώ να δω μέχρι και 1080p στο tv box με Libreelec. Άσχετα αν ο επεξεργαστής του δεν είναι αρκετά δυνατός για να παίξει ομαλά σε αυτή την ανάλυση. Σε 720p πάντως είναι ΟΚ.
Σε Android δεν κατάφερα να δω τι ανάλυση βγάζει.

----------


## stratus

Γιατι η επιλογη ελληνικων υποτοτλων υπαρχει μονο στο πισι και οταν ανοιγω το νετφλιξ στην τηλεοραση υπαρχουν μονο αγγλικοι και τουρκικοι υποτιτλοι;

----------


## phantom77

> Γιατι η επιλογη ελληνικων υποτοτλων υπαρχει μονο στο πισι και οταν ανοιγω το νετφλιξ στην τηλεοραση υπαρχουν μονο αγγλικοι και τουρκικοι υποτιτλοι;


Είναι αυτό που έλεγε ο thourios τις προάλλες: δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί η εφαρμογή της τηλεόρασης.

----------


## thourios

Όπως φαίνεται ούτε πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστεί στα παλαιότερα μοντέλα.

----------


## anonymos1982

Και η εφαρμογή του android δεν είναι η πιο εύχρηστη που υπάρχει, έχει τα θέματα της.
Επίσης γενικότερα έχει πρόβλημα στην αναζήτηση. 
Απορώ τόσα χρήματα δίνουν για το περιεχόμενο δεν μπορούν να βελτιώσουν και τα θέματα που προφανώς θα τους είναι γνωστά;

----------


## thourios

Η netflix δίνει HD και UHD μόνο σε certified συσκευές.
Θα πρέπει ουσιαστικά να χρησιμοποιείς ότι είναι εγκεκριμένο.

----------


## Zus

> Και η εφαρμογή του android δεν είναι η πιο εύχρηστη που υπάρχει, έχει τα θέματα της.
> Επίσης γενικότερα έχει πρόβλημα στην αναζήτηση. 
> Απορώ τόσα χρήματα δίνουν για το περιεχόμενο δεν μπορούν να βελτιώσουν και τα θέματα που προφανώς θα τους είναι γνωστά;


Τι πρόβλημα έχεις με την αναζήτηση?

----------


## anonymos1982

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχει παράλληλα φίλτρα, μπορώ να αναζητήσω θρίλερ, κωμωδίες κλπ σε ταινίες και σειρές αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω και ταυτόχρονα να αναζητήσω αυτά που έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Θα ήθελα και να γίνεται αναζήτηση και με άλλα κριτήρια αλλά αυτό θεωρώ το βασικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Alexpag

Έκανα 1 μήνα δωρεάν συνδρομή. Στην σειρα stranger things δεν είναι διαθέσιμη η 3η σεζον;

----------


## phantom77

Δεν έχει γυριστεί ακόμα  :Razz:

----------


## Alexpag

> Δεν έχει γυριστεί ακόμα


Συγνώμη λάθος την 2η σεζον εννοούσα

----------


## hellenicsun

> Συγνώμη λάθος την 2η σεζον εννοούσα


Είναι διαθέσιμη.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Η συνδρομη 4k βλέπω οτι είναι στα 14 ευρω το μήνα για εως και 4 συσκευες ταυτόχρονα. Τί με αποτρέπει από το να μοιραστω τη συνδρομη με 3 εμπιστους φίλους μου και να πλξρώνουμε 3,50 ευρω ο ενας; υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός περιορισμος; τόσο τυπικά όσο και ουσιαστικά. Για παράδειγμα, μπορούν οι χρηστες να είναι *μόνιμα* σε διαφορετικές χώρες; σε διαφορετικό provider; κοκ

----------


## sdikr

> Η συνδρομη 4k βλέπω οτι είναι στα 14 ευρω το μήνα για εως και 4 συσκευες ταυτόχρονα. Τί με αποτρέπει από το να μοιραστω τη συνδρομη με 3 εμπιστους φίλους μου και να πλξρώνουμε 3,50 ευρω ο ενας; υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός περιορισμος; τόσο τυπικά όσο και ουσιαστικά. Για παράδειγμα, μπορούν οι χρηστες να είναι *μόνιμα* σε διαφορετικές χώρες; σε διαφορετικό provider; κοκ


Και να ξέρεις μετά οτι είδα όλα τα επεισόδια του sex and the city;   :Razz: 
Και να υπάρχει θέμα τους λες εγώ είμαι ένας και είναι δικός μου ο εξοπλισμός σε αυτές τις διαφορετικές χώρες,  αλλα προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα

----------


## EvoGenomics

> Η συνδρομη 4k βλέπω οτι είναι στα 14 ευρω το μήνα για εως και 4 συσκευες ταυτόχρονα. Τί με αποτρέπει από το να μοιραστω τη συνδρομη με 3 εμπιστους φίλους μου και να πλξρώνουμε 3,50 ευρω ο ενας; υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός περιορισμος; τόσο τυπικά όσο και ουσιαστικά. Για παράδειγμα, μπορούν οι χρηστες να είναι *μόνιμα* σε διαφορετικές χώρες; σε διαφορετικό provider; κοκ


Αυτό με τις 4 συσκευές το κάνω εδώ και κανά χρόνο κοντά, με τις 3 συσκευές στην Αγγλία και την άλλη Ελλάδα. Προς το παρόν δεν έχω δεχτεί κάποια "επίπληξη" από το Netflix.

----------


## ThReSh

> Η συνδρομη 4k βλέπω οτι είναι στα 14 ευρω το μήνα για εως και 4 συσκευες ταυτόχρονα. Τί με αποτρέπει από το να μοιραστω τη συνδρομη με 3 εμπιστους φίλους μου και να πλξρώνουμε 3,50 ευρω ο ενας; υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός περιορισμος; τόσο τυπικά όσο και ουσιαστικά. Για παράδειγμα, μπορούν οι χρηστες να είναι *μόνιμα* σε διαφορετικές χώρες; σε διαφορετικό provider; κοκ


Τπτ, μέχρι στιγμής ακόμα κι ο CEO του Netflix έχει πει σε συνεντευξη ότι είναι ok με αυτή την τακτική...

----------


## phantom77

> Η συνδρομη 4k βλέπω οτι είναι στα 14 ευρω το μήνα


Εγώ γιατί την βλέπω στα €12;

----------


## PopManiac

> Η συνδρομη 4k βλέπω οτι είναι στα 14 ευρω το μήνα για εως και 4 συσκευες ταυτόχρονα. Τί με αποτρέπει από το να μοιραστω τη συνδρομη με 3 εμπιστους φίλους μου και να πλξρώνουμε 3,50 ευρω ο ενας; υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός περιορισμος; τόσο τυπικά όσο και ουσιαστικά. Για παράδειγμα, μπορούν οι χρηστες να είναι *μόνιμα* σε διαφορετικές χώρες; σε διαφορετικό provider; κοκ


Δοκιμασμένο και 100% verfied. 3 users σε μία συνδρομή: 1 Βέλγιο, 2 Ελλάδα σε διαφορετικές συσκευές και users.

Κανένα πρόβλημα  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Kαι να προσθέσω με επιβεβαιωμένη ταυτόχρονη χρήση

----------


## thourios

Oops! Something went wrong.
Κωδικός σφάλματος U7381-1204 σε υπολογιστή με windows 10 και την εφαρμογή τους
Δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι σχετικό. Θα τους στείλω μήνυμα να δω τι θα απαντήσουν.

----------


## minas

> Εγώ γιατί την βλέπω στα €12;


Έχουν ανακοινώσει τις αυξήσεις εδώ και λίγο καιρό και εφαρμόζονται σταδιακά.




> Oops! Something went wrong.
> Κωδικός σφάλματος U7381-1204 σε υπολογιστή με windows 10 και την εφαρμογή τους
> Δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι σχετικό. Θα τους στείλω μήνυμα να δω τι θα απαντήσουν.


Δοκίμασε κι από Edge τί κάνει. Εγώ τον προτιμώ, μια είναι ο μοναδικός browser που παίζει μέχρι και 4K Netflix.


Όσον αφορά στην ταυτόχρονη θέαση από διαφορετικούς χρήστες, γίνεται με την σαφή ανοχή τους. Ακόμη και στις ΗΠΑ που συγκριτικά το κόστος είναι μικρότερο, όλοι έτσι το χρησιμοποιούν. Προφανώς δεν θα είναι αναπάντεχο κάποια στιγμή να προσπαθήσουν να θέσουν αυστηρότερους κανόνες, αλλά προς το παρόν γίνεται χωρίς ανησυχία.

----------


## Zus

> Η συνδρομη 4k βλέπω οτι είναι στα 14 ευρω το μήνα για εως και 4 συσκευες ταυτόχρονα. Τί με αποτρέπει από το να μοιραστω τη συνδρομη με 3 εμπιστους φίλους μου και να πλξρώνουμε 3,50 ευρω ο ενας; υπάρχει κάποιος σχετικός περιορισμος; τόσο τυπικά όσο και ουσιαστικά. Για παράδειγμα, μπορούν οι χρηστες να είναι *μόνιμα* σε διαφορετικές χώρες; σε διαφορετικό provider; κοκ


Κανένα πρόβλημα, προχωρήστε κανονικά.

Και κάτι να αλλάξει στο ενδιάμεσο, διακόπτεις συνδρομή και θα χάσετε από 3,50.

----------


## thourios

Επικοινώνησα με την Netflix τους έδωσα κάποιες πληροφορίες για τo error code Πως, και τι;
Τηλεφώνησαν τους έστειλα ένα log με τα σφάλματα και μου ανανέωσαν για τρεις μήνες τη συνδρομή δωρεάν.
Ανέφερα και το πρόβλημα με τους υπότιτλους σε τηλεοράσεις παλαιοτέρων ετών και τα γνωστά.

Συμπεραίνω ότι μου τα κάνει μόνο σε αυτό τον υπολογιστή που αναβάθμισα προχθές σε windows 10 γιατί σε άλλες συσκευές στο ίδιο δίκτυο δεν αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα.
Ακόμα και σε ένα φτηνιάρικο laptop παίζει μια χαρά σε  σύνδεση με τηλεόραση 55 ιντσών. Το έχουν  αναφέρει και άλλοι αυτό με τις φθηνές σειρές των υπολογιστών
Έχουν αναφερθεί πάντως διάφορα προβλήματα μου ανέφερε το άτομο το οποίο μίλησα αρκετή ώρα στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## YAziDis

Πάντως όσον αφορά για τις ταυτόχρονες θεάσεις, όπως είπε και ο φίλος παραπάνω ότι υπάρχει η ανοχή και από τον CEO όταν είχε δημιουργηθεί αυτό το θέμα, και επίσης ανεπίσημα κάποιες σελίδες έγραφαν πως ανησυχούν διότι αν ακολουθήσουν ακόμα και αυτή την πολιτική, αντί να κερδίσουν παραπάνω κόσμο και ίσως έσοδα, μπορεί να χάσουν γιατί υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος όπου θα ακυρώσει τις συνδρομές τους.

----------


## Zus

> Stranger Things ξεκινά απόψε - αργία αύριο 
> 
> Σέρλοκ 4ος κύκλος δεν χάνεις απολύτως τίποτε που δεν το βλέπεις


Ξεκίνα το Dark. Φαίνεται τίμια στα πρώτα επεισόδια.  :Wink:

----------


## giorgiosgr

Οσοι βλεπετε Netflix ριξτε και μια ματια στο ιαπωνικο Good Morning Call με ελληνικους υποτιτλους στον πρωτο κυκλο...

----------


## tzelen

Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι έχουν event/παρουσίαση για το επίσημο της παρουσίας του Ν στην Ελλάδα, αυτές τις ημέρες.

----------


## phantom77

> Ξεκίνα το Dark. Φαίνεται τίμια στα πρώτα επεισόδια.


Και για όσους δεν αντέχουν τα γερμανικά, έχει πολύ καλή αγγλική μεταγλώττιση.




> Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι έχουν event/παρουσίαση για το επίσημο της παρουσίας του Ν στην Ελλάδα, αυτές τις ημέρες.


Κλασσικά. Κάνουμε εγκαίνια 2 χρόνια μετά το άνοιγμα του "μαγαζιού"  :Razz:

----------


## YAziDis

Μην το γελας. Εχουνε ανακοινωσει επισημα event στις 12 του μηνα για επισημη παρουσια στην Ελλαδα. Καλο ειναι αυτο.

----------


## phantom77

Εξακολουθεί να μου φαίνεται αστείο, όπως μου φαίνεται αστείο ένα βενζινάδικο π.χ. που κάνει εγκαίνια ενώ λειτουργεί κανονικά επι 6 μήνες. 

Καμιά προσφορά θα κάνουν;

----------


## tzelen

> Εξακολουθεί να μου φαίνεται αστείο, όπως μου φαίνεται αστείο ένα βενζινάδικο π.χ. που κάνει εγκαίνια ενώ λειτουργεί κανονικά επι 6 μήνες. 
> 
> Καμιά προσφορά θα κάνουν;


Έλα, πες την αλήθεια, αυτό περιμένεις  :Razz:  (όχι ότι θα μας χάλαγε  :Razz:  )

Ναι, είναι όντως λίγο...κάπως, να κάνει τα...αποκαλυπτήρια σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μετά.

----------


## phantom77

Φυσικά αυτό περιμένω  :Razz: 

Στο τσακ είμαι να αγοράσω συνδρομή, ας με διευκολύνουν λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## aggelosn

Όταν λέμε θα έρθει επισήμως στην Ελλάδα, εννοούμε ότι θα έρθει σε συνεργασία με κάποιον επίσημο πάροχο τηλεπικοινωνίας-τηλεόρασης, με πιο πιθανό την Cosmote. Θα προστεθεί η ελληνική γλώσσα στο μενού του νετφλιξ, αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχουν 21 γλώσσες υποστήριξης, επομένως θα μπορούν να βλέπουν και οι εκτός Ελλάδας, περιεχόμενο νετφλιξ με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, εφόσον φυσικά αυτοί ήδη έχουν μεταφραστεί στην Ελλάδα. Μην περιμένει πχ κάποιος στην Αμερική να δει όλο το αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο στα ελληνικά. Θα έχει επίσημο πρόγραμμα για την Ελλάδα, θα ανοίξει πιθανότατα κανάλι στο youtube για να ανεβάζει τα τρέιλερ στα ελληνικά, κτλ,κτλ !!! Θα υπάρξουν οι αντίστοιχες διαφημίσεις στην ελληνική τηλεόραση και μελλοντικά θα δημιουργήσει και ελληνικές παραγωγές με χρηματοδότηση από την ίδια την νετφλιξ, όπως πχ έγινε με το Dark στην Γερμανία.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα συνεργαστεί με την cosmote, οι συνδρομητές της tv θα μπορούν με κάποια έξτρα χρέωση, μικρότερη των 8,10,12 ευρώ, που ισχύει για όλους του υπόλοιπους, να έχουν πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο της νετφλιξ. Δεν πρόκειται να δώσει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο μπόνους σε νέους πελάτες εκτός από τον ένα μήνα δωρεαν που δίνει. Εννοείται βέβαια, ότι δεν θα επηρεαστούν καθόλου οι μη έχοντες συνδρομητική τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα. Θα μπορούν κανονικά να χρησιμοποιούν την πλατφόρμα της Νέτφλιξ όπως το έκαναν τόσο καιρό.

----------


## YAziDis

Ακριβως οπως τα λεει ο Αγγελος. Βεβαια ακουστηκε και η Wind πως ενδιαφερεται, αλλα κοντος ψαλμος, την Τριτη θα μαθουμε επακριβως το τι θα γινει

----------


## xhaos

Αν χρησιμοποιήσει η cosmote την n για να παίζει content  στις smart tv, έκλεισαν οι άλλοι.

----------


## thourios

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλά Παρεμπιπτόντως η ΕΡΤ ξεκίνησε την υβριδική τηλεόραση.

 :ROFL:

----------


## xhaos

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλά Παρεμπιπτόντως η ΕΡΤ ξεκίνησε την υβριδική τηλεόραση.


Η ΕΡΤ τα πρωινά έχει πάρα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Αν χρησιμοποιήσει η cosmote την n για να παίζει content  στις smart tv, έκλεισαν οι άλλοι.


Αλήθεια είναι, ιδιαίτερα για τους λιγότερο τεχνολογικά εξοικειωμένους που δεν έχουν τηλεοράσεις smart ή δεν έχουν ιδέα από apps κλπ, η Cosmote τελείωσε τους λοιπούς.

Από την άλλη, εξόσων γνωρίζω οι συνεργασίες αυτές της Netflix είναι μάλλον για σκοπούς marketing καθώς δεν δίνουν τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα αριθμητικά σε συνδρομητές. 

Να προσθέσω πως με την επίσημη έναρξη Netflix θεωρώ ότι θα έχουμε και περισσότερες σειρές και ταινίες (μην πω πλήρη υπηρεσία) με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, κάτι που νομίζω ότι θα την ανεβάσει πάρα πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## phantom77

> Να προσθέσω πως με την επίσημη έναρξη Netflix θεωρώ ότι θα έχουμε και περισσότερες σειρές και ταινίες (μην πω πλήρη υπηρεσία) με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, κάτι που νομίζω ότι θα την ανεβάσει πάρα πολύ


Μακάρι. Αρκεί η "ανεβασμένη" NF να μην ανεβάσει πολύ τις τιμές  :Wink:

----------


## PopManiac

> Μακάρι. Αρκεί η "ανεβασμένη" NF να μην ανεβάσει πολύ τις τιμές


Θα δούμε - αλλά θεωρώ ότι κάτι θα έχουν να δείξουν από σειρές και ταινίες με υπότιτλους ειδάλλως η φιέστα που οργανώνουν θα καταλήξει σε φιάσκο. Και δεν νομίζω ότι θα κάνει τέτοιο λάθος. Άλλωστε ήδη πολλές σειρές της NF παρέχονται με ελληνικούς υπότιτλούς. Όπως και να έχει κοντός ψαλμός κλπ...

----------


## phantom77

Προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί το θέμα των υποτίτλων, με αγγλικούς βλέπω έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Αυτό που με σταματάει και δεν αγοράζω συνδρομή είναι η απουσία σειρών απο το πρόγραμμα του ελληνικού καναλιού της NF. Είχα γράψει πριν λίγο καιρό για το Longmire που το βλέπω χρόνια αλλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην Ελλάδα.
Δε λέει και να πληρώνω, και να κατεβάζω  :Wink:

----------


## aggelosn

Το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο της νέτφλιξ στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο της νέτφλιξ στην Αμερική, σύμφωνα με στατιστικά που έχω δει και συγκρίνει από διάφορες ιστοσελίδες, αντιστοιχεί σε ποσοστό περίπου 28% για τις σειρές και σε 32% για τις ταινίες σε σύνολο περίπου 4.500 ταινιών και 1.200 σειρών. Από αυτό το 28% και 32% που είναι διαθέσιμο στην χώρα μας, περίπου το 60-70% έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Όλο το υπόλοιπο 70% που είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο στην Αμερική, δύσκολα θα μπορούσαμε άμεσα να το έχουμε διαθέσιμο στην Ελλάδα γιατί υπάρχουν εμπορικές συμφωνίες με τους εδω παρόχους, που έχουν αγοράσει σε αποκλειστικότητα τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα, αλλά και με τις εκεί συμφωνίες που δεν επιτρέπουν να προβληθούν εκτός Αμερικής. Μελλοντικά και εφόσον αυξηθεί ραγδαία ο αριθμός των συνδρομητών εκτός ΗΠΑ ίσως δούμε να αλλάζει κάτι προς το καλύτερο...

Να σημειώσουμε επίσης, ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα, στα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα της Νετφλιξ, η είσοδος της σε χώρες εκτός Αμερικής, είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να καταγράφει ζημίες για τις χώρες αυτές. Σίγα σιγά όμως το κλίμα αναστρέφεται, μιας και στο δεύτερο τρίμηνο του 2017 είχε περισσότερους νέους συνδρομητές εκτός Αμερικής παρά εντός (4,4 εκ. έναντι 1,1 εκ.) Στο σύνολο δε των συνδρομητών, 52,02 εκ.εκτός Αμερικής έναντι 51.92 εντός Αμερικής. Για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία της λοιπόν, η εκτός Αμερικής συνδρομητές είναι περισσότεροι από τους εντός Αμερικής. Αν αυτή η ψαλίδα ανοίξει αρκετά υπερ μας, τότε θα "αναγκαστεί" η Νετφλιξ να δώσει περισσότερο περιεχόμενο και σε εμας και να προβεί σε νέες εμπορικές συμφωνίες με τους εκεί παραγωγούς ταινιών και σειρών.

Θα πει τώρα κάποιος, αφού έχουμε μόνο το 30% του περιεχομένου, ας πληρώσουμε και μόνο το 30% της συνδρομής. Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι γιατί υπάρχει ένα Χ κόστος για τις μεταφράσεις, για την διαφήμιση, για τους σέρβερς, κτλ, κτλ. Είναι αλλιώς να απευθύνεσαι σε ένα κοινό σαν της Ελλάδας των 10 εκ.κατοίκων συν άλλοι 10εκ. ανά τον κόσμο και είναι αλλιώς να απευθύνεσαι σε ένα κοινό της Αμερικής που είναι 1 δις.

Έχω διαβάσει από πολλούς ότι δεν τους ικανοποιεί το νετφλιξ επειδή δεν έχει το Game of Thrones, δεν έχει το Walking Dead, δεν έχει την τελευταία σεζόν του Arrow, του χρόνου θα λένε δεν θα έχει το Lord of the Rings που θα το έχει η πλατφόρμα της Amazon ή ίσως σταματήσει τις σειρές της Marvel επειδή θα βγάλει νέα πλατφόρμα η Disney και πάει λέγοντας. Σημείωση, για τις σειρές της Marvel, δύσκολα θα φύγουν από το νετφλιξ γιατί έχει αγορασμένα τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα η νετφλιξ, επομένως στα κοντά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Ξεχνάνε βέβαια ότι όλες αυτές οι σειρές δεν είναι της Νετφλιξ αλλά άλλων δικτύων (HBO,FOX,AMC,κτλ), επομένως αν πχ το Game of Thrones έχει κάνει συμφωνία για αποκλειστική μετάδοση στην Nova, πως θα το έχει διαθέσιμο για την Ελλάδα η Νετφλιξ ή αν δεν έχει κάνει συμφωνία η νετφλιξ με την HBO πως θα το προβάλει η πρώτη ένα περιεχόμενο που δεν είναι δικό της ;; 

Επίσης δεν θέλω να μπω στην διαδικασία, αλλά θα το κάνω για λίγο, να συγκρίνω το νόμιμο με το παράνομο. Κάποτε πριν το 2006 στην δεκαετία του 90, είχες συνδρομή στον οτε για ίντερνετ και μοιραζόσουν το username και το password ή προσπαθούσες να βρεις κωδικούς για να συνδεθείς στο ίντερνετ. Μετά ήρθε το ADSL στην χώρα μας και τότε μάθαμε όλοι τα τορρεντς και τα rapidshare. Κάποιοι θεωρούν πολλά τα 10 ή τα 12 ευρώ αλλά δεν τους ενοχλεί να στριμάρουν ταινίες και σειρές από σελίδες που τους πετάνε διαφημίσεις και για τις διαφημίσεις αυτές κάποιοι πληρώνονται...αρκεί να μην πληρώνουν οι ίδιοι. Δεν υπολογίζουν όμως, τι μπορεί να γίνει, στην περίπτωση που από μια τέτοια σελίδα, 1 στο εκατομμύριο μπορεί να κολλήσουν κάποιον ιο και να χάσουν αρχεία από τους υπολογιστές τους, ή να τους κλαπούν δεδομένα από πιστωτικές ή χρεωστικές κάρτες. 

Έχουν τηλεοράσεις home cinema, 4k και smart tv των 500 και 1000 ευρώ αλλά προτιμούν να στριμάρουν παράνομα και με χάλια ποιότητα εικόνας, αρκεί να μην πληρώσουν για να δουν την τάδε σειρά ή την τάδε ταινία. Προτιμούν να κολλάει η εικόνα, να έχουν χάλια ήχο, να λένε φταίει το ιντερνετ μου που δεν μπορώ να δω την τάδε σειρά παρά να πληρώσουν τα 10 ευρώ τον μήνα. 

Ο άλλος κάπου διάβασα, βλέπω λεει 55 σειρές επομένως δεν μου κάνει το νετφλιξ γιατί έχει φτωχό περιεχόμενο. Δεν μας εξήγησε πότε και από που τις βλέπει αυτές τις 55 σειρές. Γιατί δεν νομίζω να τις βλέπει με κάποιο νόμιμο τρόπο..

Για την ιστορία, γιατί μου αρέσει να κρατάω στατιστικά, να πω ότι τον μήνα που μας πέρασε, εγω απόλαυσα περιεχόμενο νετφλιξ που άγγιξε και ξεπέρασε τα 7.000 λεπτά προβολής και τα 100GB στριμαρίσματος ή download τα περισσότερα εκ των οποίων ήταν offline και σε ποιότητα HD σε σειρές, ταινίες, ντοκυμαντέρ, anime, παιδικά, κτλ. Με μια απλή διαίρεση δια 30, θα καταλάβετε ότι είδα περίπου 4 ώρες/ήμερα. 10 ευρώ/7.000΄= 0,0014ευρώ/λεπτό ή 0,085ευρώ/ώρα προβολής, όταν η ενοικίαση ενός DVD κοστίζει 1 ή 2 ευρώ για 90΄προβολής ή μια ταινία στο σινεμά που κοστίζει στην καλύτερη 4ευρώ/ωρα αν προσθέσουμε και μεταφορικά, κτλ,κτλ!!! Φανταστείτε να μοιραζόμουν και την συνδρομή μου...δεν θα τους πλήρωνα, θα μας πλήρωναν για να δούμε !!!

Είδα στην τηλεόραση, είδα στο κινητό την ώρα που ήμουν στην τουαλέτα, στο αστικό, στο αεροπλάνο, στο αυτοκίνητο ως συνοδηγός, στην καφετέρια που με έστισε το ραντεβού μου, στο γυμναστήριο την ώρα που έκανα ποδήλατο, στο κρεβάτι μου λίγο πριν κοιμηθώ, στον υπολογιστή στο γραφείο μου όταν με κούραζαν οι αερολογίες των πελατών μου, όπου και όποτε μπορείτε να φανταστείτε...θα τα είχα όλα αυτά με το Online streaming ;;; Ούτε στα πιο τρελά μου όνειρα !!!

Για μένα η μηνιαία δέσμευση και μόνο με την υπηρεσία, η ευκολία και η απροβλημάτιστη χρήση της Νετφλιξ δεν συγκρίνεται με τίποτα παρόμοιο εντός Ελλάδας. Στην λίστα μου έχω ακόμα αρκετά χιλιάδες λεπτά που θέλω να δώ, μια λίστα που την ανανεώνω εβδομαδιαία με βάση και το νέο περιεχόμενο που ανεβάζει στην πλατφόρμα της η νετφλιξ, επομένως δεν είμαι σίγουρος το πότε και αν σταματήσω την συνδρομή μου. Ίσως όταν θα πέσω κάτω από τα 3.000 λεπτά/μήνα τότε να αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι εναλλακτικές..

----------


## Zus

Ωραία όλα αυτά και πολύ καλή η υπηρεσία που μας προσφέρει το netflix αλλά, η διαφορά περιεχομένου είναι χαώδης και ελπίζω σύντομα να αρχίζει να αλλάζει  :Wink:

----------


## stratus

> Το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο της νέτφλιξ στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο της νέτφλιξ στην Αμερική, σύμφωνα με στατιστικά που έχω δει και συγκρίνει από διάφορες ιστοσελίδες, αντιστοιχεί σε ποσοστό περίπου 28% για τις σειρές και σε 32% για τις ταινίες σε σύνολο περίπου 4.500 ταινιών και 1.200 σειρών. Από αυτό το 28% και 32% που είναι διαθέσιμο στην χώρα μας, περίπου το 60-70% έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Όλο το υπόλοιπο 70% που είναι διαθέσιμο μόνο στην Αμερική, δύσκολα θα μπορούσαμε άμεσα να το έχουμε διαθέσιμο στην Ελλάδα γιατί υπάρχουν εμπορικές συμφωνίες με τους εδω παρόχους, που έχουν αγοράσει σε αποκλειστικότητα τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα, αλλά και με τις εκεί συμφωνίες που δεν επιτρέπουν να προβληθούν εκτός Αμερικής. Μελλοντικά και εφόσον αυξηθεί ραγδαία ο αριθμός των συνδρομητών εκτός ΗΠΑ ίσως δούμε να αλλάζει κάτι προς το καλύτερο...
> 
> Να σημειώσουμε επίσης, ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα, στα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα της Νετφλιξ, η είσοδος της σε χώρες εκτός Αμερικής, είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να καταγράφει ζημίες για τις χώρες αυτές. Σίγα σιγά όμως το κλίμα αναστρέφεται, μιας και στο δεύτερο τρίμηνο του 2017 είχε περισσότερους νέους συνδρομητές εκτός Αμερικής παρά εντός (4,4 εκ. έναντι 1,1 εκ.) Στο σύνολο δε των συνδρομητών, 52,02 εκ.εκτός Αμερικής έναντι 51.92 εντός Αμερικής. Για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία της λοιπόν, η εκτός Αμερικής συνδρομητές είναι περισσότεροι από τους εντός Αμερικής. Αν αυτή η ψαλίδα ανοίξει αρκετά υπερ μας, τότε θα "αναγκαστεί" η Νετφλιξ να δώσει περισσότερο περιεχόμενο και σε εμας και να προβεί σε νέες εμπορικές συμφωνίες με τους εκεί παραγωγούς ταινιών και σειρών.
> 
> Θα πει τώρα κάποιος, αφού έχουμε μόνο το 30% του περιεχομένου, ας πληρώσουμε και μόνο το 30% της συνδρομής. Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι γιατί υπάρχει ένα Χ κόστος για τις μεταφράσεις, για την διαφήμιση, για τους σέρβερς, κτλ, κτλ. Είναι αλλιώς να απευθύνεσαι σε ένα κοινό σαν της Ελλάδας των 10 εκ.κατοίκων συν άλλοι 10εκ. ανά τον κόσμο και είναι αλλιώς να απευθύνεσαι σε ένα κοινό της Αμερικής που είναι 1 δις.
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει από πολλούς ότι δεν τους ικανοποιεί το νετφλιξ επειδή δεν έχει το Game of Thrones, δεν έχει το Walking Dead, δεν έχει την τελευταία σεζόν του Arrow, του χρόνου θα λένε δεν θα έχει το Lord of the Rings που θα το έχει η πλατφόρμα της Amazon ή ίσως σταματήσει τις σειρές της Marvel επειδή θα βγάλει νέα πλατφόρμα η Disney και πάει λέγοντας. Σημείωση, για τις σειρές της Marvel, δύσκολα θα φύγουν από το νετφλιξ γιατί έχει αγορασμένα τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα η νετφλιξ, επομένως στα κοντά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο. Ξεχνάνε βέβαια ότι όλες αυτές οι σειρές δεν είναι της Νετφλιξ αλλά άλλων δικτύων (HBO,FOX,AMC,κτλ), επομένως αν πχ το Game of Thrones έχει κάνει συμφωνία για αποκλειστική μετάδοση στην Nova, πως θα το έχει διαθέσιμο για την Ελλάδα η Νετφλιξ ή αν δεν έχει κάνει συμφωνία η νετφλιξ με την HBO πως θα το προβάλει η πρώτη ένα περιεχόμενο που δεν είναι δικό της ;; 
> 
> Επίσης δεν θέλω να μπω στην διαδικασία, αλλά θα το κάνω για λίγο, να συγκρίνω το νόμιμο με το παράνομο. Κάποτε πριν το 2006 στην δεκαετία του 90, είχες συνδρομή στον οτε για ίντερνετ και μοιραζόσουν το username και το password ή προσπαθούσες να βρεις κωδικούς για να συνδεθείς στο ίντερνετ. Μετά ήρθε το ADSL στην χώρα μας και τότε μάθαμε όλοι τα τορρεντς και τα rapidshare. Κάποιοι θεωρούν πολλά τα 10 ή τα 12 ευρώ αλλά δεν τους ενοχλεί να στριμάρουν ταινίες και σειρές από σελίδες που τους πετάνε διαφημίσεις και για τις διαφημίσεις αυτές κάποιοι πληρώνονται...αρκεί να μην πληρώνουν οι ίδιοι. Δεν υπολογίζουν όμως, τι μπορεί να γίνει, στην περίπτωση που από μια τέτοια σελίδα, 1 στο εκατομμύριο μπορεί να κολλήσουν κάποιον ιο και να χάσουν αρχεία από τους υπολογιστές τους, ή να τους κλαπούν δεδομένα από πιστωτικές ή χρεωστικές κάρτες. 
> ...


Εδω φιλε μου αγοραζουν κινητο 1000 ευρω και ψαχνουν να βρουν εφαρμογη ,που κοστιζει 2.5 ευρω,σπασμενη και εσυ περιμενεις να δωσουν 10 ευρω για συνδρομη;

----------


## phantom77

Δεν έχω απαίτηση να έχει όλο το περιεχόμενο που έχει στις ΗΠΑ. δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί πρέπει να μας δίνει κάτι παρακατιανά reality Δ' κατηγορίας και να μην δίνει σειρές γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Δεν έχω απαίτηση να έχει όλο το περιεχόμενο που έχει στις ΗΠΑ. δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί πρέπει να μας δίνει κάτι παρακατιανά reality Δ' κατηγορίας και να μην δίνει σειρές γενικότερου ενδιαφέροντος.


Αναφέρθηκε το γιατί παραπάνω.

Θέματα δικαιωμάτων, συμφωνιων κ.α.

----------


## phantom77

> Αναφέρθηκε το γιατί παραπάνω.
> 
> Θέματα δικαιωμάτων, συμφωνιων κ.α.


Ακόμα και για παραγωγές της ίδιας της Netflix;

----------


## YAziDis

ο Άγγελος τα λέει πολύ ωραία. Γενικά υπάρχει μια φιλοσοφία στον Έλληνα όπου πολλές φορές το θεωρεί θεμελιώδης δικαίωμα του η δωρεάν πρόσβαση στα πάντα. Κάποτε λέγαμε πως κατεβάζουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να τα δούμε. Πλέον όταν αρχίζει και μας δίνεται αυτή η δυνατότητα κάνουμε τους Κινέζους. ΟΚ, δεν έχει πολλά από τα blockbuster, αλλά έχει ένα τρελό περιεχόμενο όπου καλύπτει τις ανάγκες ενός πολύ μεγάλου μέρους του κόσμου. Μην ξεχνάτε πως όσοι είναι μέλη στο adslgr, είναι χρήστες με παραπάνω τεχνολογικές γνώσεις όπου ψάχνονται και μαθαίνουνε πράγματα. Υπάρχουν και όλοι οι άλλοι εκεί έξω όπου όχι μόνο δε γνωρίζουν πως να κατεβάζουν ταινία, αλλά δεν ξέρουν πως να κάνουν και σωστές αναζητήσεις στο google. Για αυτούς το Netflix είναι παραπάνω από ικανοποιητική υπηρεσία.
Επίσης, από τη στιγμή που στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ανταγωνισμό των μεγάλων στούντιο, και εννοώ πως δεν έχουν έρθει ούτε Hulu, ούτε HBO, ούτε Showtime, είναι αρκετά πιθανό στο μέλλον να δώσει δικαιώματα στο netflix έναντι αδράς αμοιβής για να δείχνει το περιεχόμενο ας πούμε στο Ελληνικό Netflix. Παράδειγμα μπορώ να δώσω πως φέτος παίζονται ταυτόχρονα με την Αμερική (άντε με μια μέρα διαφορά) και τα Designated Survivor, Lucifer, The Flash, The Blacklist, όπου μέχρι πέρσι ίσως είχαν μείνει έως και 1 σεζόν πίσω. Όσο αποκτάει συνδρομητές, και από τη στιγμή που πάει να κάνει επίσημη την παρουσία της και στην Ελλάδα, τόσο περισσότερες συμφωνίες θα φέρνει.
Τέλος, δε μπορώ να ακούω πως έχει 10-12 ευρώ η υπηρεσία, αφού με ένα φίλο σου μπορεί να σου βγεί από 3 έως 5 ευρώ, από τη στιγμή που κάποιος ξεσκίζεται στα torrent. Και είναι μια πρακτική όπου και η ίδια η Netflix δε θέλησε να σχολιάσει, γιατί προφανώς και θεωρεί πως αν κυνηγήσει αυτές τις συνδρομές ίσως της γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ.
Και η ρητορική ερώτηση είναι, Είναι καλό το netflix για 3 ευρώ το μήνα; Και προσωπικά απαντάω πως ναι είναι τέλειο. Κόβεις ένα καφέ και τέλειωσες.

----------


## anonymos1982

Προσωπικά πάντως δεν έχω ενθουσιαστεί, μόλις ανανέωσα την συνδρομή μου για 2η φορά αλλά δεν νομίζω να συνεχίσω.
Δεν με ενθουσιάζουν ούτε οι ποικιλία στις ταινίες του, ούτε η ποιότητα και ποσότητα των ντοκιμαντέρ, ούτε και οι περισσότερες σειρές είναι του γούστου μου.
 Αναγνωρίζω ότι προσφέρει εξαιρετική ευκολία και δεν ξέρω πόσο καλό είναι το συνολικό του περιεχόμενο αλλά το περιεχόμενο που είναι προσβάσιμο σ' εμάς δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ ελκυστικό τελικά.

----------


## PopManiac

To παρόν νήμα αφορά στο Netflix και την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία του στην Ελλάδα - μην το γυρίσουμε στα περί τζάμπα, torrents, κλπ παρακαλώ  :Wink:

----------


## 8anos

αν κάνω συνδρομή στο εξωτερικό και την μοιράζομαι με κάποιον στην Ελλάδα θα μπορώ εγώ  και ο άλλος να βλέπουμε ελληνικό περιεχόμενο ή θα βλέπει ο καθένας το αντίστοιχο της χώρας του;

----------


## PopManiac

> αν κάνω συνδρομή στο εξωτερικό και την μοιράζομαι με κάποιον στην Ελλάδα θα μπορώ εγώ  και ο άλλος να βλέπουμε ελληνικό περιεχόμενο ή θα βλέπει ο καθένας το αντίστοιχο της χώρας του;


Aντίστοιχο της ώρας εκτός και αν πιάσεις VPN services σε κάθε χώρα και βλέπεις άλλα regions

----------


## sdikr

> αν κάνω συνδρομή στο εξωτερικό και την μοιράζομαι με κάποιον στην Ελλάδα θα μπορώ εγώ  και ο άλλος να βλέπουμε ελληνικό περιεχόμενο ή θα βλέπει ο καθένας το αντίστοιχο της χώρας του;


Το περιεχόμενο πάει ανάλογα με το σε ποια χώρα κάνεις την σύνδεση

----------


## YAziDis

Κάτι διάβασα πάντως και δεν ξέρω αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις. 
Πες πως μιλάμε για Ελλάδα και Γερμανία. Αν κάνει κάποιος στην Ελλάδα το account, και συνδεθεί από εδώ και μετά σου δώσει τους κωδικούς και συνδεθείς εσύ ας το πούμε από Γερμανία, νομίζω πως θα σου βγάζει το περιεχόμενο της Ελλάδας, και μαζί και Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να δημιουργήσεις ένα account για να πάρετε έναν δωρεάν μήνα και να το δοκιμάσετε.

----------


## PopManiac

> Κάτι διάβασα πάντως και δεν ξέρω αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις. 
> Πες πως μιλάμε για Ελλάδα και Γερμανία. Αν κάνει κάποιος στην Ελλάδα το account, και συνδεθεί από εδώ και μετά σου δώσει τους κωδικούς και συνδεθείς εσύ ας το πούμε από Γερμανία, νομίζω πως θα σου βγάζει το περιεχόμενο της Ελλάδας, και μαζί και Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να δημιουργήσεις ένα account για να πάρετε έναν δωρεάν μήνα και να το δοκιμάσετε.


Δεν παίζει αυτό... Μόνο με τίποτα VPN  :Wink:  Εκτός αν εννοείς τον ίδιο ακριβώς χρήστη (επειδή ένα account μπορεί να έχει από έναν έως 3 χρήστες ανάλογα με το πακέτο συνδρομής) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν και πόσο συχνά (ή αυτόματα) ελέγχεται ταυτόχρονη πρόσβαση από 2 χώρες στο ίδιο χρήστη

----------


## 8anos

μπερδεway θα δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω ενα λογαριασμό με ελληνικά στοιχεία και να δώ εαν συνδέομαι από εξωτερικό τι περιεχόμενο μου δείχνει

----------


## sdikr

> Κάτι διάβασα πάντως και δεν ξέρω αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις. 
> Πες πως μιλάμε για Ελλάδα και Γερμανία. Αν κάνει κάποιος στην Ελλάδα το account, και συνδεθεί από εδώ και μετά σου δώσει τους κωδικούς και συνδεθείς εσύ ας το πούμε από Γερμανία, νομίζω πως θα σου βγάζει το περιεχόμενο της Ελλάδας, και μαζί και Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να δημιουργήσεις ένα account για να πάρετε έναν δωρεάν μήνα και να το δοκιμάσετε.


Αυτο είναι κάτι που δεν το έχουν κάνει ακόμα, αλλά θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή

----------


## aggelosn

Για τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο,μεταξύ των άλλων, προστέθηκε στην ελληνική πλατφόρμα το Dark στις 01.12, σήμερα η δεύτερη σεζόν του Στέμματος (The Crown) και μια χριστουγεννιάτικη ταινία η El Camino Christmas που θα την τιμήσω απόψε, στις 15.12 βγαίνει από Ασία μεριά η πρώτη σεζόν της τηλεοπτικής σειράς Erased, στις 22.12 βγαίνει η πολλά υποσχόμενη ταινία, με κόστος παραγωγής άνω των 90 εκ.δολαρίων με τον Will Smith The Bright και κλείνει το έτος με το ανεπανάληπτο Black Mirror της τέταρτης σεζόν στις 29.12. 

4 πρωτότυπες σειρές Netflix και 2 πρωτότυπες ταινίες που θα ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω...

----------


## YAziDis

Σε ενα ανεπισημο page στο facebook γραφανε πως αν με ελληνικο account αν δεν κανω λαθος, ανοιξει μια φορα και συνδεθει στην Ελλαδα, και κετα συνδεθει στη Γερμανια, θα μπορει νομιζω ο χρηστης να βλεπει και την επιλογη για τους ελληνικους υποτιτλους, βεβαια δεν το εχω δοκιμασει και δεν ξερω αν οντως γινεται

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ το έχω από την 1η μέρα κυκλοφορίας στην ελλάδα πρώτα ο δωρεάν μήνας και μετά συνδρομή 9.99 ευρώ (2 συσκευές) δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το έχω μετανοιώσει μέχρι τώρα

αλλά είναι καθαρά θέμα γούστου

----------


## andreasermones

> εγώ το έχω από την 1η μέρα κυκλοφορίας στην ελλάδα πρώτα ο δωρεάν μήνας και μετά συνδρομή 9.99 ευρώ (2 συσκευές) δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το έχω μετανοιώσει μέχρι τώρα
> 
> αλλά είναι καθαρά θέμα γούστου


αρκετοί σκέφτοντάι ότι δεν τους προσφέρει αρκετό περιεχόμενο στις εκτος αμερικής χώρες, ένας από αυτούς και εγώ, ιδιαιτερα μετά την τελευταία αύξηση τιμών στο UK.

Όσο για την δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης σειρών και ταινιών, αυτή αλλάζει ανάλογα με την χωρα από την οποια συνδέεσαι κάθε φορα. 

Eχει αρκετά φτωχό περιεχόμενο σε Ελλάδα και UK σε σχέση με Αμερική δυστυχώς.

----------


## PopManiac

Πάντως, το έχω ξαναπεί: Μη νομίζετε ότι η εμπειρία ήταν διαφορετική Βέλγιο. Και εκεί όταν πρωτοήλθε (και μάλιστα προ 3ετίας περίπου που οι παραγωγές Netflix ήταν ελάχιστες) το περιεχόμενο ήταν τόσο φτωχό που αν δεν χρησιμοποιούσα SmartDNS και είχα πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο ΗΠΑ δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να το συνέχιζα. 

Τώρα πλέον προτιμώ το βελγικό περιεχόμενο καθώς βρίσκω πολλές σειρές ΗΠΑ που στο αμερικανικό Netflix δεν είναι διαθέσιμες λόγω συμφωνιών εκεί με άλλα δίκτυα διανομής!

----------


## skoupas

Έκανα συνδρομή και στη samsung δεν μου βγάζει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μου βγάζει σε όλες τις σειρές τα τούρκικα σαν επιλογή. Στο ps3 που έβαλα όπως και στο pc όλα οκ. Κάνω κάτι λάθος?

----------


## stratus

> Έκανα συνδρομή και στη samsung δεν μου βγάζει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μου βγάζει σε όλες τις σειρές τα τούρκικα σαν επιλογή. Στο ps3 που έβαλα όπως και στο pc όλα οκ. Κάνω κάτι λάθος?


Ειναι παλια η εφαρμογη στη samsung γιαυτο εχεις το προβλημα με τους υποτιτλους.Το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με τη samsung τηλεοραση μου που ειναι 5 ετιας.Εχω και μια sony που αγορασα προσφατα και εκει οι ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι εμφανιζονται κανονικα

----------


## aggelosn

> αρκετοί σκέφτοντάι ότι δεν τους προσφέρει αρκετό περιεχόμενο στις εκτος αμερικής χώρες, ένας από αυτούς και εγώ, ιδιαιτερα μετά την τελευταία αύξηση τιμών στο UK.
> 
> Όσο για την δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης σειρών και ταινιών, αυτή αλλάζει ανάλογα με την χωρα από την οποια συνδέεσαι κάθε φορα. 
> 
> Eχει αρκετά φτωχό περιεχόμενο σε Ελλάδα και UK σε σχέση με Αμερική δυστυχώς.


Όταν αναφέρεσαι στις αυξήσεις, εννοείς αυτές που πήγαν από 7,49 στις 7,99 λίρες (9,20 ευρώ) για δυο συσκευές και από 8,99 στις 9,99 λίρες (11,45 ευρώ) για τέσσερις συσκευές; Γιατί αν είναι αυτές οι αυξήσεις είναι κυριολεκτικά αμελητέες και σχεδόν 5-6% χαμηλότερες από την Ελλάδα !!!

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν αναφέρεσαι στις αυξήσεις, εννοείς αυτές που πήγαν από 7,49 στις 7,99 λίρες (9,20 ευρώ) για δυο συσκευές και από 8,99 στις 9,99 λίρες (11,45 ευρώ) για τέσσερις συσκευές; Γιατί αν είναι αυτές οι αυξήσεις είναι κυριολεκτικά αμελητέες και σχεδόν 5-6% χαμηλότερες από την Ελλάδα !!!


Οκ   είπαμε αλλά μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.
Είναι αυξήσεις,  άλλος κάνει μια καλή κάθε χρόνο άλλος μικρές και αμελητέες κάθε μήνα

----------


## aggelosn

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι αντικειμενικά ήταν αυξήσεις και κανείς μας δεν θέλει να πληρώνει παραπάνω εκτός και αν είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος με τις υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνει... αλλά δεν νομίζω όμως ότι είναι αποθαρρυντικές για την μη προσέλκυση νέων συνδρομητών ή την παραμονή των ήδη υπάρχοντων. Τα αποτελέσματα θα το δείξουν αυτό βέβαια στα επόμενα τρίμηνα !!!

----------


## aroutis

> Για τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο,μεταξύ των άλλων, προστέθηκε στην ελληνική πλατφόρμα το Dark στις 01.12, σήμερα η δεύτερη σεζόν του Στέμματος (The Crown) και μια χριστουγεννιάτικη ταινία η El Camino Christmas που θα την τιμήσω απόψε, στις 15.12 βγαίνει από Ασία μεριά η πρώτη σεζόν της τηλεοπτικής σειράς Erased, στις 22.12 βγαίνει η πολλά υποσχόμενη ταινία, με κόστος παραγωγής άνω των 90 εκ.δολαρίων με τον Will Smith The Bright και κλείνει το έτος με το ανεπανάληπτο Black Mirror της τέταρτης σεζόν στις 29.12. 
> 
> 4 πρωτότυπες σειρές Netflix και 2 πρωτότυπες ταινίες που θα ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω...


Black mirror FTW, ειναι απλά φανταστικό.

----------


## andreasermones

> Οκ   είπαμε αλλά μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.
> Είναι αυξήσεις,  άλλος κάνει μια καλή κάθε χρόνο άλλος μικρές και αμελητέες κάθε μήνα


Auto ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν και εγώ. 

Οι αυξήσεις όντως είναι μικρές αλλα τις έχει ήδη κάνει 2 φορες φέτος στην Αγγλία. 

Δεν θα με πείραζαν τόσο πολύ αν είχε πολύ πιο πλούσιο περιεχόμενο στις ταινίες. Δεν μπορείς να βρείς σχεδόν τίποτα από τις επιτυχίες του 2017 στην αγγλία...

----------


## Viper

Στις ρυθμισεις του Netflix προστεθηκε και η Ελληνικη γλωσσα.

----------


## thourios

Ωραίοι είναι! Θα βλέπουμε τους τίτλους και τις περιλήψεις στα Ελληνικά και τους υπότιτλους θα τους διαβάζουμε στα Τούρκικα.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος φταίει και ποιος δεν φταίει!
 :Thumb down:

----------


## pannos_85

Όσοι τίτλοι έχω ψάξει έχουν και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μέχρι και Ινδική ταινία με ελληνικούς βρίσκω, το Singham, ή πλέον το Σινγκάμ...

Μέχρι χθες το βράδυ έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ, το Cosmos a spacetime odyssey που μέχρι χθες δεν είχε ελληνικούς υπότιτλους και σημερα αφαιρέθηκε πλήρως απο Ελλάδα.

----------


## phantom77

Ο thourios και άλλοι έχουν πρόβλημα με την εφαρμογή της τηλεόρασης τους. Εκεί δεν δίνει επιλογή για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## thourios

> Ο thourios και άλλοι έχουν πρόβλημα με την εφαρμογή της τηλεόρασης τους. Εκεί δεν δίνει επιλογή για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.


Τώρα μόλις την κοίταξα. Σε panasonic του 2014 Δεν «γύρισε» η συγκεκριμένη ούτε το menu στα Ελληνικά ενώ κάποια άλλη είναι ΟΚ.
Όπως έβλεπα χθες βλέπω και σήμερα.

----------


## YAziDis

Αυτο ειναι προβλημα της τηλεορασης και συγκεκριμενα των εταιριων που δεν κανουν αναβαθμιση λογισμικου

----------


## minas

> Ωραίοι είναι! Θα βλέπουμε τους τίτλους και τις περιλήψεις στα Ελληνικά και τους υπότιτλους θα τους διαβάζουμε στα Τούρκικα.
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος φταίει και ποιος δεν φταίει!


Μπορείς να τρέχεις το netflix από υπολογιστή ή media box που έχει πιο σύγχρονη έκδοση της εφαρμογής. Ο περιορισμός εντοπίζεται στον εξοπλισμό σου, δηλαδή την τηλεόραση. Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να παραπονεθούμε που μια παλιά τηλεόραση δεν υποστήριζε DVB-T και χρειάστηκε αποκωδικοποιητή.
Βεβαίως με μία ενημέρωση θα μπορούσε να λυθεί, αλλά ο κατασκευαστής της αποφάσισε ότι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να το κάνει...

----------


## thourios

Όπως είπα παραπάνω δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος φταίει. Και φυσικά μπορώ να τρέχω το netflix από υπολογιστή κτλ.
Προσωπικά εμένα σαν άτομο δεν με απασχολεί το θέμα των υποτίτλων και τόσο.
Οι εταιρείες θα πρέπει όμως να γίνουν σαφείς στους καταναλωτές και να κάνουν γνωστό για πόσο καιρό θα υποστηρίζουν αναβαθμίζοντας τις τηλεοράσεις τους με νέο λογισμικό
Ας πουλάνε σκέτα monitor τότε. Ούτε δέκτες ούτε πολλά μπιμπλίκια. Να προσθέτουμε αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε. Σε λίγο που θα πάμε και στο DVB-T2 HEVC H.265 να δούμε πόσα κουτιά παραπάνω θα χρειαστούμε.
Ας το δούμε και λίγο οικολογικά που τάχα συμμετέχουν σε προγράμματα οι κατασκευαστές.
Μιλάμε για προβλήματα σε τηλεοράσεις που είναι ακόμα εντός εγγύησης. Οι οποίες αναγράφουν εγγυόμαστε την καλή λειτουργία για πέντε χρόνια κτλ.

----------


## YAziDis

Βγήκε ανακοίνωση για την επίσημη παρουσία στην Ελλάδα από τη Netflix.
https://media.netflix.com/el/press-r...ow-truly-greek

----------


## pannos_85

> Όσοι τίτλοι έχω ψάξει έχουν και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Μέχρι και Ινδική ταινία με ελληνικούς βρίσκω, το Singham, ή πλέον το Σινγκάμ...
> 
> Μέχρι χθες το βράδυ έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ, το *Cosmos a spacetime odyssey* που μέχρι χθες δεν είχε ελληνικούς υπότιτλους και σημερα αφαιρέθηκε πλήρως απο Ελλάδα.


Σχετικά με το παραπάνω να συμπληρώσω ότι γύρισα ξανά την γλώσσα εμφάνισης στα αγγλικά, και το παραπάνω Ντοκιμαντέρ *επανεμφανίστηκε* στα διαθέσιμα προγράμματα. Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι με το να βάλουμε ελληνική γλώσσα μενού "*χάνουμε*" το περιεχόμενο που δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους ακόμα και αν έχει τα δικαιώματα για προβολή στην Ελλάδα;;
Δηλαδή απλά με το ελληνικό μενού κρύβεται όλο το περιεχόμενο που δεν έχει ελληνικά. Μάλιστα

----------


## anonymos1982

> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω να συμπληρώσω ότι γύρισα ξανά την γλώσσα εμφάνισης στα αγγλικά, και το παραπάνω Ντοκιμαντέρ *επανεμφανίστηκε* στα διαθέσιμα προγράμματα. Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι με το να βάλουμε ελληνική γλώσσα μενού "*χάνουμε*" το περιεχόμενο που δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους ακόμα και αν έχει τα δικαιώματα για προβολή στην Ελλάδα;;
> Δηλαδή απλά με το ελληνικό μενού κρύβεται όλο το περιεχόμενο που δεν έχει ελληνικά. Μάλιστα


Μάλλον έτσι στοχεύουν σε όσους ούτως δεν έχουν σχέση με τα αγγλικά και έτσι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το υπόλοιπο περιεχόμενο, ενώ βοηθάει και στην αναζήτηση με κατηγορίες. Μου φαίνεται λογική σαν ιδέα, κάποιος με βασική γνώση αγγλικών δεν νομίζω να δυσκολεύεται άλλωστε με το αγγλικό μενού ή τις περιγραφές πόσο μάλλον αν μπορεί να βλέπει και περιεχόμενο χωρίς ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## 8anos

> αν κάνω συνδρομή στο εξωτερικό και την μοιράζομαι με κάποιον στην Ελλάδα θα μπορώ εγώ  και ο άλλος να βλέπουμε ελληνικό περιεχόμενο ή θα βλέπει ο καθένας το αντίστοιχο της χώρας του;


Λοιπόν να ενημερώσω.
Έκανα συνδρομή. Έκανα την εγγραφή χρησιμοποιώντας proxy που μου έδινε ελληνική ip.* Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι αναγκαίο βήμα.*
Άλλαξα την γλώσσα του περιβάλλοντος σε ελληνική.
Αποτέλεσμα : χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ vpn βλέπω το υλικό που αντιστοιχεί στο Σουηδικό netflix, αλλα όπου υπάρχουν ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι αυτοί είναι διαθέσιμοι.
Αν χρησιμοποιήσω vpn βλέπω το υλικό που είναι διαθέσιμο σε ελληνικό κοινό.

Συμπέρασμα: βλέπεις το υλικό της περιοχής σου, αλλάζοντας την γλώσσα σε ελληνική έχεις και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους για το υλικό που είναι διαθέσιμοι.

Θα συνεχίσω την δοκιμή και αν βρω να μοιραστώ την  συνδρομή θα την κρατήσω

----------


## YAziDis

Α να γεια σου! Κατι τετοιο ειχα διαβασει για ατομα που μενουν στο εξωτερικο

----------


## patrickdrd

σε pc ή σε tv ολα αυτα;

----------


## 8anos

σε android box συνδεδεμένο σε τηλεόραση

----------


## anonymos1982

Κάτι θα παίζει σίγουρα και με τα δικαιώματα των υποτίτλων φαντάζομαι. Θα ήταν πιο λογικό βέβαια αν δεν υπάρχει θέμα με τα δικαιώματα να είχαν στις ρυθμίσεις επιλογές για το ποιών χωρών τους υποτίτλους που είναι διαθέσιμοι θέλεις να σου εμφανίζει ανεξάρτητα τι γλώσσα έχεις επιλέξει στο μενού ή σε ποια περιοχή μένεις.

Δοκίμασα και το ελληνικό μενού και είναι πραγματικά πολύ πρακτικό αφού έχεις συγκεντρωμένες και ανά *κατηγορία* ταινίες και σειρές με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

Βασικά δημιούργησα ήδη έναν επιπλέον προφίλ που έχω βάλει ελληνικό μενού και τον παλιό που έχω αγγλικά στο μενού.

----------


## apostol70

Μου αρέσει που μετά την αλλαγή της γλώσσας στα ελληνικά εμφανίζει κάποιους τίτλους στα ελληνικά π.χ. Λούσιφερ ή Στέμμα. Θυμίζει μια μόδα που γράφανε τα εξώφυλλα των δίσκων στα Ελληνικά

----------


## YAziDis

Προσωπικα δε θα γυρισω τη γλωσσα στα ελληνικα. Καποια καταντανε γελοια. Ασε που για να μην τους λενε πως δεν εχουν υποτιτλους, αν το γυρισει καποιος στα ελληνικα, θα βλεπει μονο οσο περιεχομενο υπαρχει μεταφρασμενο.

----------


## cca

> Μου αρέσει που μετά την αλλαγή της γλώσσας στα ελληνικά εμφανίζει κάποιους τίτλους στα ελληνικά π.χ. Λούσιφερ ή Στέμμα. Θυμίζει μια μόδα που γράφανε τα εξώφυλλα των δίσκων στα Ελληνικά





> Προσωπικα δε θα γυρισω τη γλωσσα στα ελληνικα. Καποια καταντανε γελοια. Ασε που για να μην τους λενε πως δεν εχουν υποτιτλους, αν το γυρισει καποιος στα ελληνικα, θα βλεπει μονο οσο περιεχομενο υπαρχει μεταφρασμενο.


Έτσι και το γυρίσω στα ελληνικά θα χάσω τη μπάλα, δε θα αναγνωρίζω τις μισές σειρές και ταινίες. Όλες τις σειρές και ταινίες που βλέπω εδώ και 15 χρόνια τουλάχιστον τις γνωρίζω με τα αυθεντικά τους ονόματα.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Έτσι και το γυρίσω στα ελληνικά θα χάσω τη μπάλα, δε θα αναγνωρίζω τις μισές σειρές και ταινίες. Όλες τις σειρές και ταινίες που βλέπω εδώ και 15 χρόνια τουλάχιστον τις γνωρίζω με τα αυθεντικά τους ονόματα.


+1, μεγάλη αλήθεια!

----------


## YAziDis

Καλά και εγώ μια απ'τα ίδια. Γενικά σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις θεωρώ πως αυτοί που μαζεύονται στο δωματιάκι και αποφασίζουν τα επίσημα ονόματα των ταινιών ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, παίζει να παίρνουν τίποτα. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το shawshank redemption:
- Τι όνομα είναι αυτό ρε Μήτσο;
- Ούτε καν να το προφέρω ρε συ δε μπορώ..!
- Ξέρεις τι γίνεται στην ταινία;
- Ε, να... ένας μπαίνει στην φυλακή, και μετά από καμιά 20αριά χρόνια έχει σκάψει με ένα κουτάλι ένα τούνελ, και για να μην τον βρουν απευθείας έβαλε μια αφίσα της Ρίτα Χέιγουορθ!
- Να την πούμε "απόδραση με το κουτάλι"
- Ε ας μην το γαμ$($#(*@# τελείως...
- Δίκιο έχεις ... Τελευταία έξοδος "Ριτα Χειγουορθ!

Όπως και ο κλήρος έπεσε στον Σμάιλι, και πολλάααα άλλα!

----------


## phantom77

> - Δίκιο έχεις ... Τελευταία έξοδος "Ριτα Χειγουορθ!


Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, αυτός ήταν ο τίτλος του μεταφρασμένου βιβλίου, πριν ακόμα βγει η ταινία.

----------


## tzelen

> Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, αυτός ήταν ο τίτλος του μεταφρασμένου βιβλίου, πριν ακόμα βγει η ταινία.




Off Topic


		Και για να είμαστε πιο δίκαιοι ακόμη, ο ελληνικός τίτλος στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ταιριάζει πολύ καλύτερα από τον πρωτότυπο αγγλικό (αν και ψιλο-σποϊλεριάζει)  :Smile:

----------


## xhaos

> Καλά και εγώ μια απ'τα ίδια. Γενικά σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις θεωρώ πως αυτοί που μαζεύονται στο δωματιάκι και αποφασίζουν τα επίσημα ονόματα των ταινιών ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, παίζει να παίρνουν τίποτα. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το shawshank redemption:
> - Τι όνομα είναι αυτό ρε Μήτσο;
> - Ούτε καν να το προφέρω ρε συ δε μπορώ..!
> - Ξέρεις τι γίνεται στην ταινία;
> - Ε, να... ένας μπαίνει στην φυλακή, και μετά από καμιά 20αριά χρόνια έχει σκάψει με ένα κουτάλι ένα τούνελ, και για να μην τον βρουν απευθείας έβαλε μια αφίσα της Ρίτα Χέιγουορθ!
> - Να την πούμε "απόδραση με το κουτάλι"
> - Ε ας μην το γαμ$($#(*@# τελείως...
> - Δίκιο έχεις ... Τελευταία έξοδος "Ριτα Χειγουορθ!
> 
> Όπως και ο κλήρος έπεσε στον Σμάιλι, και πολλάααα άλλα!


True story. Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ πως διαλέγουν τίτλους.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Πείτε μου κάτι.
Μένω Μάλτα.
Για να δω επίσημα εδώ πρέπει να υποστηρίζεται το NETFLIX τοπικά ή κάνω συνδρομή μέσω Ελλάδας;

----------


## PopManiac

> Πείτε μου κάτι.
> Μένω Μάλτα.
> Για να δω επίσημα εδώ πρέπει να υποστηρίζεται το NETFLIX τοπικά ή κάνω συνδρομή μέσω Ελλάδας;


Πρέπει να υπάρχει υπηρεσία και για τη Μάλτα - δεν νομίζω να μην υπάρχει καθώς το Netfix διατίθεται παγκοσμίως. Το τι περιέχει όμως το Netflix στη Μάλτα διαφέρει από εκείνο στην Ελλάδα κοκ.

Κοινά είναι μόνο σειρές και ταινίες που παράγει η Netflix

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Πρέπει να υπάρχει υπηρεσία και για τη Μάλτα - δεν νομίζω να μην υπάρχει καθώς το Netfix διατίθεται παγκοσμίως. Το τι περιέχει όμως το Netflix στη Μάλτα διαφέρει από εκείνο στην Ελλάδα κοκ.
> 
> Κοινά είναι μόνο σειρές και ταινίες που παράγει η Netflix


Καμπορώ μέσω του Premium account να δουλεύω πχ 3 διαφορετικές συσκευές/ip στην Μάλτα και μια στην Ελλάδα;
Και πώς βγαίνει άκρη με υπότιτλους κλπ;
Πχ μισές συσκευές με αγγλικούς και τις άλλες μισές με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους;

----------


## PopManiac

> Καμπορώ μέσω του Premium account να δουλεύω πχ 3 διαφορετικές συσκευές/ip στην Μάλτα και μια στην Ελλάδα;
> Και πώς βγαίνει άκρη με υπότιτλους κλπ;
> Πχ μισές συσκευές με αγγλικούς και τις άλλες μισές με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους;


Τα περισσότερα από αυτά που ρωτάς έχουν ήδη απαντηθεί.

Συνοπτικά: Ναι μπορείς. Επίσης, μέσω του app σε PC (και υποθέτω Android / iOS) μπορείς να αλλάξεις τη γλώσσα πλέον και στα ελληνικά. Σε smart TV δεν βλέπω τέτοια επιλογή, τουλάχιστον στη Samsung Smart που έχω αν και πλέον είναι 4ετίας.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Τα περισσότερα από αυτά που ρωτάς έχουν ήδη απαντηθεί.
> 
> Συνοπτικά: Ναι μπορείς. Επίσης, μέσω του app σε PC (και υποθέτω Android / iOS) μπορείς να αλλάξεις τη γλώσσα πλέον και στα ελληνικά. Σε smart TV δεν βλέπω τέτοια επιλογή, τουλάχιστον στη Samsung Smart που έχω αν και πλέον είναι 4ετίας.


Το box μου έχει την έκδοση 4.7 της εφαρμογής, ενώ στο Play store έχει την έκδοση 5.x και δεν την βγάζει συμβατή με το box μου.

Σχετικά με υπότιτλους, δεν βλέπω επιλογή για αλλαγή γλώσσας μέσα από Την εφαρμογή, παρά μόνο από τις ρυθμίσεις του  account μέσω browser.
Αυτό όμως δείχνει ότι έτσι και επιλέγεις πχ Ελληνικά τότε και οι 4 συσκευές θα έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.
Είναι όντως έτσι;
Προς το παρόν έχω ενεργοποιήσει μόνο μία.

----------


## sdikr

> Το box μου έχει την έκδοση 4.7 της εφαρμογής, ενώ στο Play store έχει την έκδοση 5.x και δεν την βγάζει συμβατή με το box μου.
> 
> Σχετικά με υπότιτλους, δεν βλέπω επιλογή για αλλαγή γλώσσας μέσα από Την εφαρμογή, παρά μόνο από τις ρυθμίσεις του  account μέσω browser.
> Αυτό όμως δείχνει ότι έτσι και επιλέγεις πχ Ελληνικά τότε και οι 4 συσκευές θα έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.
> Είναι όντως έτσι;
> Προς το παρόν έχω ενεργοποιήσει μόνο μία.


Θα πρέπει να την κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή απο την σελίδα του netflix.

Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο παίζει ρόλο η γλώσσα στην εφαρμογή,  εγώ στα αγγλικά το έχω και απο ελληνική Ip μου δίνει greek subs

----------


## thourios

Εφόσον το TV box δεν είναι certified πας αναγκαστικά εδώ. Δεν είναι παράνομο αλλά θα έχεις τους περιορισμούς του HD κτλ.
Άλλωστε συνδρομή πληρώνεις.
Θα έχεις υπότιτλους Ελληνικούς και ότι είχες πριν.

----------


## pankostas

Σε τηλεόραση LG 2017 αναβαθμίστηκε γη εφαρμογή Netflix , και πλέον τα δείχνει μόνο ελληνικά.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Θα πρέπει να την κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή απο την σελίδα του netflix.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο παίζει ρόλο η γλώσσα στην εφαρμογή,  εγώ στα αγγλικά το έχω και απο ελληνική Ip μου δίνει greek subs





> Εφόσον το TV box δεν είναι certified πας αναγκαστικά εδώ. Δεν είναι παράνομο αλλά θα έχεις τους περιορισμούς του HD κτλ.
> Άλλωστε συνδρομή πληρώνεις.
> Θα έχεις υπότιτλους Ελληνικούς και ότι είχες πριν.


Έτσι έκανα.
Πέρασα από πάνω την 5.χ από apkmirror.
Επέλεξα στις ρυθμίσεις γλώσσας τα Ελληνικά και πλέον δίνει επιλογές για υπότιτλους και στα Αγγλικά και στα Ελληνικά, οπότε οκ αυτό.

Το θέμα τώρα είναι με την ποιότητα.
Έχω 88αρα γραμμή οπτική, έχω δηλώσει HIGH στο Playback και το Jurassic Park Lost World βγαίνει με τετραγωνάκια!
Ωστόσο το stranger things 2 παίζει σε HD, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι φαίνεται για 1080p.
Τι μπορεί να κόβει την ποιότητα;

----------


## sdikr

Δεν είναι το box σου certified,   υπάρχουν αναφορές σχετικά στο νήμα
Δες και εδώ για πιο φρέσκο

----------


## thourios

> Σε τηλεόραση LG 2017 αναβαθμίστηκε γη εφαρμογή Netflix , και πλέον τα δείχνει μόνο ελληνικά.



Αυτό έλειπε να μην αναβαθμιστεί τηλεόραση του 2017. Αλλά αυτό "Το μόνο Ελληνικά" δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
Επίσης τι γίνεται με τις μάρκες τηλεοράσεων που δεν αναφέρονται στο site της netflix;
Διαφημίζονται ως smart και έχουν και το λογότυπο netflix στα κουτιά. Μάρκες πχ Blaupunkt, FU κτλ. 
Πως παίζουν; Κλειδωμένες είναι στο 720p;
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μπορεί να είναι φθηνότερες αλλά τα λεφτά τους τα έχουν.
 :Thinking:

----------


## Zus

Τρέχουν δύο topic netflix. Ας κλείσει το ένα  :Wink:

----------


## chrismasgr

Επείδή είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα συμβατότητας τόσο στο tablet όσο και στο tv box επικοινώνισα με το suport τους μέσω chat και μου έστειλαν app. Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι οι ταινίες παραμένουν παλιές αλλά οι σειρές έβγαλε καινούργιες και με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

----------


## thourios

Τι app σου έστειλαν; Τι ανάλυση βλέπεις στο box και τι ήχο σου βγάζει;

----------


## chrismasgr

Και πως τα βλέπεις αυτα;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Λοιπόν να ενημερώσω.
> Έκανα συνδρομή. Έκανα την εγγραφή χρησιμοποιώντας proxy που μου έδινε ελληνική ip.* Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι αναγκαίο βήμα.*
> Άλλαξα την γλώσσα του περιβάλλοντος σε ελληνική.
> Αποτέλεσμα : χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ vpn βλέπω το υλικό που αντιστοιχεί στο Σουηδικό netflix, αλλα όπου υπάρχουν ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι αυτοί είναι διαθέσιμοι.
> Αν χρησιμοποιήσω vpn βλέπω το υλικό που είναι διαθέσιμο σε ελληνικό κοινό.
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: βλέπεις το υλικό της περιοχής σου, αλλάζοντας την γλώσσα σε ελληνική έχεις και ελληνικούς υπότιτλους για το υλικό που είναι διαθέσιμοι.
> 
> Θα συνεχίσω την δοκιμή και αν βρω να μοιραστώ την  συνδρομή θα την κρατήσω


Τελικά τι ισχύει;
Αν βάλεις ελληνικό μενού, σου κόβει περιεχόμενο ή πάλι βλέπεις τα ίδια πράγματα με το να είχες την αγγλική γλώσσα για τα μενού;

----------


## apostol70

Στο Roku που έχω συνδέσει στην tv από σήμερα δείχνει τα μενού και τους τίτλους στα ελληνικά

----------


## anonymos1982

> Τελικά τι ισχύει;
> Αν βάλεις ελληνικό μενού, σου κόβει περιεχόμενο ή πάλι βλέπεις τα ίδια πράγματα με το να είχες την αγγλική γλώσσα για τα μενού;


Βλέπεις το περιεχόμενο μόνο που έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους ή μεταγλώττιση.
Να σημειώσω ότι γίνεται σε επίπεδο προφίλ, δηλαδή στον ίδιο χρήστη μπορείς να έχεις ένα προφίλ με ελληνικό μενού και ένα με το αγγλικό κ.ο.κ.

----------


## cca

> Στο Roku που έχω συνδέσει στην tv από σήμερα δείχνει τα μενού και τους τίτλους στα ελληνικά


Σε Roku 4 το δουλεύω αλλά δε μου άλλαξε γλώσσα μόνο του. Και δε σκοπεύω να το βάλω ελληνικά να στραβωθώ με τους μεταφρασμένους τίτλους.

----------


## pannos_85

> Αυτό έλειπε να μην αναβαθμιστεί τηλεόραση του 2017. Αλλά αυτό "Το μόνο Ελληνικά" δεν το καταλαβαίνω


Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις τη γλώσσα μέσω των ρυθμίσεων μέσω browser από υπολογιστή. Θα γυρίσει και η τηλεόρασή σου στα αγγλικά λογικά

----------


## aggelosn

Άλλο ένα Binge watching είναι γεγονός !!! Ήδη έχω δει τα 8 από τα 12 επεισόδια της σειράς Erased που ανέβηκε σήμερα στην πλατφόρμα. Αξίζει να την δώσετε λίγο από το χρόνο σας...και μετά οποίος θέλει μας λέει αν του άρεσε ή όχι !!!

----------


## cca

> Άλλο ένα Binge watching είναι γεγονός !!! Ήδη έχω δει τα 8 από τα 12 επεισόδια της σειράς Erased που ανέβηκε σήμερα στην πλατφόρμα. Αξίζει να την δώσετε λίγο από το χρόνο σας...και μετά οποίος θέλει μας λέει αν του άρεσε ή όχι !!!


WoW, έχω δει το Anime με τον ίδιο τίτλο και ήταν καλό (Boku dake ga Inai Machi στα γιαπωνέζικα). Αυτό είναι το Live Action adaptation προφανώς.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Ναι, δες εδώ: https://qz.com/261426/the-hidden-com...aming-quality/


Σε Android πώς το κάνουμε να τσεκάρουμε την ποιότητα;

----------


## tsigarid

Έχετε ακούσει αν η Netflix σχεδιάζει να στείλει DVD σε χώρες εκτός ΗΠΑ; Προσωπικά δεν θα αγόραζα με τίποτα συνδρομή χωρίς το πακέτο DVD, η ποικιλία που προσφέρουν για streaming είναι αστεία.

----------


## thourios

> Έχετε ακούσει αν η Netflix σχεδιάζει να στείλει DVD σε χώρες εκτός ΗΠΑ; Προσωπικά δεν θα αγόραζα με τίποτα συνδρομή χωρίς το πακέτο DVD, η ποικιλία που προσφέρουν για streaming είναι αστεία.


Δεν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα. Προσωπικά δεν θα με ενδιέφερε κιόλα με τίποτα.

----------


## Zus

> Έχετε ακούσει αν η Netflix σχεδιάζει να στείλει DVD σε χώρες εκτός ΗΠΑ; Προσωπικά δεν θα αγόραζα με τίποτα συνδρομή χωρίς το πακέτο DVD, η ποικιλία που προσφέρουν για streaming είναι αστεία.


Τι εννοεις να στείλει DVD?

----------


## tsigarid

> Τι εννοεις να στείλει DVD?


Αυτό που είπα. Σου στέλνει DVD σπίτι, σαν online video club.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα. Προσωπικά δεν θα με ενδιέφερε κιόλα με τίποτα.


Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό στις ΗΠΑ. Γιατί δεν σε ενδιαφέρει όμως; Είσαι ικανοποιημένος με την ποικιλία;

----------


## Zus

> Αυτό που είπα. Σου στέλνει DVD σπίτι, σαν online video club.


Επιστροφή στο παρελθόν? Έχει τέτοια χαζή υπηρεσία το Netflix? Fail.  :Laughing: 

Τα dvd αραχνιάζουν στα πατάρια και οι πύργοι δεν έχουν καν dvd player πλέον.

----------


## tsigarid

> Επιστροφή στο παρελθόν? Έχει τέτοια χαζή υπηρεσία το Netflix? Fail. 
> 
> Τα dvd αραχνιάζουν στα πατάρια και οι πύργοι δεν έχουν καν dvd player πλέον.


Αυτό δεν σε ενδιαφέρει δηλαδή;




> The NY Times recently reported that there are 93,000 available DVD titles. So it’s about 10.5 times as large as the streaming library.

----------


## sdikr

> Τι εννοεις να στείλει DVD?


Στην Αμερική μπορείς να έχεις και dvd απο το netflix στο σπίτι σου,  νομίζω ανάλογα με την συνδρομή μπορείς να έχεις πχ 5 dvd για μια βδομάδα ή παραπάνω

----------


## tsigarid

> Στην Αμερική μπορείς να έχεις και dvd απο το netflix στο σπίτι σου,  νομίζω ανάλογα με την συνδρομή μπορείς να έχεις πχ 5 dvd για μια βδομάδα ή παραπάνω


Απεριόριστα τα κρατάς, απλά όσο έχεις όσα επιτρέπει το πλάνο σου στο σπίτι, δεν θα σου στείλουν άλλο.

----------


## Zus

> Αυτό δεν σε ενδιαφέρει δηλαδή;


Όχι γιατί δεν έχω τρόπο να παίξω το DVD.

----------


## tsigarid

> Όχι γιατί δεν έχω τρόπο να παίξω το DVD.


ΟΚ, περίμενε τότε να δεις το π.χ. Star Wars στο MEGA με διαφημίσεις, αντί να δώσεις 10 ευρώ για ένα φτηνό DVD player  :Razz:

----------


## thourios

Εδώ έχουμε άλλη νοοτροπία πλέον. Είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση.
Ακόμα και το bluray.

----------


## Zus

> ΟΚ, περίμενε τότε να δεις το π.χ. Star Wars στο MEGA με διαφημίσεις, αντί να δώσεις 10 ευρώ για ένα φτηνό DVD player


Δεν έχω ούτε τηλεόραση.  :Razz: 

Αυτή τη στιγμή, CD και DVD και να μου τα χάριζαν στο δρόμο δεν θα τα έπαιρνα. Ακόμα και χθεσινή ταινία να μου έδιναν ή χθεσινό album.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Έχετε ακούσει αν η Netflix σχεδιάζει να στείλει DVD σε χώρες εκτός ΗΠΑ; Προσωπικά δεν θα αγόραζα με τίποτα συνδρομή χωρίς το πακέτο DVD, η ποικιλία που προσφέρουν για streaming είναι αστεία.


Για ποια ποικιλία λες που δεν έχει.
Πλέον 7/10 σειρές που αξίζουν είναι της NETFLIX.

Μόνο Walking Dead και Game of Thrones έχουν μείνει απέξω.

----------


## tsigarid

> Για ποια ποικιλία λες που δεν έχει.
> Πλέον 7/10 σειρές που αξίζουν είναι της NETFLIX.
> 
> Μόνο Walking Dead και Game of Thrones έχουν μείνει απέξω.


Δεν βλέπω σειρές, και ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που επίσης δεν βλέπει. Για την ποικιλία στις ταινίες μιλάω.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Για ποια ποικιλία λες που δεν έχει.
> Πλέον 7/10 σειρές που αξίζουν είναι της NETFLIX.
> 
> Μόνο Walking Dead και Game of Thrones έχουν μείνει απέξω.


Καλά όχι κι έτσι, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό σειρές που δεν έχει τα δικαιώματά τους και είναι πολύ καλές

----------


## Burning Skies

Οταν πρωτοηρθε το Netflix ασκησα σκληρη κριτικη, κυριως επειδη δεν ειχε ελληνικους υποτιτλους σε τιποτα. Πλεον ομως ειναι πολυ τιμια η υπηρεσια που προσφερεται. Προσωπικα δεν μου φαινεται καθολου κακο και το περιεχομενο. Ειναι αρκετα ικανοποιητικο.

----------


## lewton

> Επιστροφή στο παρελθόν? Έχει τέτοια χαζή υπηρεσία το Netflix? Fail.


Προτείνω να ενημερωθείς για την ιστορία του Netflix, ειδικά το σημείο που αφορά το πως ξεκίνησε:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netfli..._establishment

----------


## PopManiac

Βοηθήστε με να καταλάβω επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί. Εκείνοι που μάλλον είναι οι πλέον "κατάλληλοι" είναι κάτοικοι εξωτερικού με Smart TV μέσω της οποίας έχουν app και βλέπουν NF.

Πάμε λοιπόν: Έρχεται ο πατέρας μου Βέλγιο που είναι φανατίλας NF. Mπαίνω στο account του από εδώ browser στο Βέλγιο (είναι ο δεύτερος χρήστης της συνδρομής μου), τα αλλάζω όλα στα ελληνικά, μέσω browser - μια χαρά.

Πάμε στην τηλεόραση και εδώ συμβαίνει το εξής περίεργο: Μολονότι σε ορισμένες σειρές έχει (πάντοτε στο app μέσω του account του πατέρα μου) μικρό ικονίδιο κάτω αριστερά που λέει "Νέα Επεισόδια" (στα ελληνικά εννοείται), δεν υπάρχει επιλογή για υπότιτλους ελληνικούς, ούτε φαίνεται να είναι μεταφρασμένοι οι τίτλοι των επεισοδίων στα ελληνικά.

Κατ'αρχήν να ρωτήσω: Έχει κανείς από εσάς περάσει ελληνικά στο Netflix account του και "αυτομάτως" τα βλέπει τα ελληνικά και στην Smart TV του;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Βοηθήστε με να καταλάβω επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί. Εκείνοι που μάλλον είναι οι πλέον "κατάλληλοι" είναι κάτοικοι εξωτερικού με Smart TV μέσω της οποίας έχουν app και βλέπουν NF.
> 
> Πάμε λοιπόν: Έρχεται ο πατέρας μου Βέλγιο που είναι φανατίλας NF. Mπαίνω στο account του από εδώ browser στο Βέλγιο (είναι ο δεύτερος χρήστης της συνδρομής μου), τα αλλάζω όλα στα ελληνικά, μέσω browser - μια χαρά.
> 
> Πάμε στην τηλεόραση και εδώ συμβαίνει το εξής περίεργο: Μολονότι σε ορισμένες σειρές έχει (πάντοτε στο app μέσω του account του πατέρα μου) μικρό ικονίδιο κάτω αριστερά που λέει "Νέα Επεισόδια" (στα ελληνικά εννοείται), δεν υπάρχει επιλογή για υπότιτλους ελληνικούς, ούτε φαίνεται να είναι μεταφρασμένοι οι τίτλοι των επεισοδίων στα ελληνικά.
> 
> Κατ'αρχήν να ρωτήσω: Έχει κανείς από εσάς περάσει ελληνικά στο Netflix account του και "αυτομάτως" τα βλέπει τα ελληνικά και στην Smart TV του;


Το ξέρεις υποθέτω ότι μπορείς να φτιάξεις ξεχωριστά προφίλ για το ίδιο account και άλλος να είναι με Ελληνικά και άλλος με Αγγλικά.

----------


## famous-walker

> Βοηθήστε με να καταλάβω επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί. Εκείνοι που μάλλον είναι οι πλέον "κατάλληλοι" είναι κάτοικοι εξωτερικού με Smart TV μέσω της οποίας έχουν app και βλέπουν NF.
> 
> Πάμε λοιπόν: Έρχεται ο πατέρας μου Βέλγιο που είναι φανατίλας NF. Mπαίνω στο account του από εδώ browser στο Βέλγιο (είναι ο δεύτερος χρήστης της συνδρομής μου), τα αλλάζω όλα στα ελληνικά, μέσω browser - μια χαρά.
> 
> Πάμε στην τηλεόραση και εδώ συμβαίνει το εξής περίεργο: Μολονότι σε ορισμένες σειρές έχει (πάντοτε στο app μέσω του account του πατέρα μου) μικρό ικονίδιο κάτω αριστερά που λέει "Νέα Επεισόδια" (στα ελληνικά εννοείται), δεν υπάρχει επιλογή για υπότιτλους ελληνικούς, ούτε φαίνεται να είναι μεταφρασμένοι οι τίτλοι των επεισοδίων στα ελληνικά.
> 
> Κατ'αρχήν να ρωτήσω: Έχει κανείς από εσάς περάσει ελληνικά στο Netflix account του και "αυτομάτως" τα βλέπει τα ελληνικά και στην Smart TV του;


Μάλλον έχει να κάνει και η δικιά σου περίπτωση με την έκδοση της εφαρμογής στην τηλεόραση. Έχει συζητηθεί τις τελευταίες μέρες ουκ ολίγες φορές. Επιλογή για τούρκικα έχει;

----------


## PopManiac

> Μάλλον έχει να κάνει και η δικιά σου περίπτωση με την έκδοση της εφαρμογής στην τηλεόραση. Έχει συζητηθεί τις τελευταίες μέρες ουκ ολίγες φορές. Επιλογή για τούρκικα έχει;


Όχι δεν έχει και δοκίμασα και από το LG Bluray / Home Theater την εφαρμογή και τα ίδια.... Θα δοκιμάσω και μέσω του PS4 και θα επανέλθω

- - - Updated - - -

Το τέσταρα και με το PS4 που ανανεώνει συνεχώς τα apps λειτουργεί κανονικά - άντε τώρα να δείξω σε 80χρονο το controller αλλά εδώ μου έμαθε να χειρίζεται Android ταμπλέτα  :Razz:

----------


## famous-walker

> Όχι δεν έχει και δοκίμασα και από το LG Bluray / Home Theater την εφαρμογή και τα ίδια.... Θα δοκιμάσω και μέσω του PS4 και θα επανέλθω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το τέσταρα και με το PS4 που ανανεώνει συνεχώς τα apps λειτουργεί κανονικά - άντε τώρα να δείξω σε 80χρονο το controller αλλά εδώ μου έμαθε να χειρίζεται Android ταμπλέτα


Φαντάζεσαι να βάλει και κάνα παιχνίδι κατά λάθος και να κολλήσει;  :Razz: 

Πάντως μάστιγα έχει γίνει με τις μη ανανεούμενες εφαρμογες του netflix.

----------


## sdikr

> Όχι δεν έχει και δοκίμασα και από το LG Bluray / Home Theater την εφαρμογή και τα ίδια.... Θα δοκιμάσω και μέσω του PS4 και θα επανέλθω
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το τέσταρα και με το PS4 που ανανεώνει συνεχώς τα apps λειτουργεί κανονικά - άντε τώρα να δείξω σε 80χρονο το controller αλλά εδώ μου έμαθε να χειρίζεται Android ταμπλέτα


Έχει δυστυχώς αναφερθεί πολλές φορές στο νήμα, ότι τα apps σε διάφορες τηλεοράσεις κυρίως έχουν θέμα με την υποστήριξη απο τον κατασκευαστή της τηλεόρασης (ή συσκευής πχ Bluray).

----------


## Zer0c00L

μπορεί να είναι ηλίθιο ή βλακεία αυτό που θα πω

μήπως αυτοί που έχουν θέμα με την μη ανανέωση των εφαρμογών στις τηλεοράσεις έχουν σκεφτεί να πάρουν καμία συσκευή όπως το google chromecast η κάποιο TV Hybric Box (Mecool) από κάποιο κινέζικο μαγαζί....

----------


## thourios

Μια κουβέντα είναι αυτή!

----------


## odys2008

> Βοηθήστε με να καταλάβω επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί. Εκείνοι που μάλλον είναι οι πλέον "κατάλληλοι" είναι κάτοικοι εξωτερικού με Smart TV μέσω της οποίας έχουν app και βλέπουν NF.
> 
> Πάμε λοιπόν: Έρχεται ο πατέρας μου Βέλγιο που είναι φανατίλας NF. Mπαίνω στο account του από εδώ browser στο Βέλγιο (είναι ο δεύτερος χρήστης της συνδρομής μου), τα αλλάζω όλα στα ελληνικά, μέσω browser - μια χαρά.
> 
> Πάμε στην τηλεόραση και εδώ συμβαίνει το εξής περίεργο: Μολονότι σε ορισμένες σειρές έχει (πάντοτε στο app μέσω του account του πατέρα μου) μικρό ικονίδιο κάτω αριστερά που λέει "Νέα Επεισόδια" (στα ελληνικά εννοείται), δεν υπάρχει επιλογή για υπότιτλους ελληνικούς, ούτε φαίνεται να είναι μεταφρασμένοι οι τίτλοι των επεισοδίων στα ελληνικά.
> 
> Κατ'αρχήν να ρωτήσω: Έχει κανείς από εσάς περάσει ελληνικά στο Netflix account του και "αυτομάτως" τα βλέπει τα ελληνικά και στην Smart TV του;


Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μια LG smart tv που την πήρα 9 μήνες πριν. Χρησιμοποιούμε την ελληνική συνδρομή με τον αδερφό μου, και μένω Σουηδία. Έχω προφίλ στα ελληνικά και ενώ σε μερικές ταινίες όλα είναι μεταφρασμένα (τίτλος, περιγραφή, τα μενού της εφαρμογής) δεν έχω επιλογή για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Έχω επιλογή για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σχεδόν σε όλα είναι original netflix. Οπότε υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με τα δικαιώματα. Μένει να κάνω μια δοκιμη με ένα vpn με ελληνικό IP να δώ αν θα αλλάξει κάτι

----------


## Hetfield

Εμενα το Netflix δουλευει κανονικα με ελληνικους υποτιτλους στην Ελλαδα σε Samsung smart TV του 2014.
Οταν ειμαι εξωτερικο, αν μπω με ελληνικο private VPN στο Netflix (μεσω Safari), τοτε το Netflix θα εμφανισει ελληνικους υποτιτλους για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα και χωρις VPN. Μετα απο αυτο το διαστημα, πρεπει να ξανακανω login με VPN.

----------


## kostas2005

Δηλαδή θέλει vpn για υπότιτλους στο εξωτερικό??

Το αλλο που λέτε με το vpn τι περιοδικότητα έχει?
Παω πχ τωρα στο εξωτερικό και παίζει υπότιτλους.
Σε μια στιγμή δεν δίνει ελληνικους υπότιτλους και θέλει να δει για λιγο ελληνική ip?
Για πόση ώρα? Ενα login η παραπάνω?
Μετά καθε πόσο περίπου μπορεί να το ζητάει πάλι vpn?

----------


## Hetfield

> Δηλαδή θέλει vpn για υπότιτλους στο εξωτερικό??
> 
> Το αλλο που λέτε με το vpn τι περιοδικότητα έχει?
> Παω πχ τωρα στο εξωτερικό και παίζει υπότιτλους.
> Σε μια στιγμή δεν δίνει ελληνικους υπότιτλους και θέλει να δει για λιγο ελληνική ip?
> Για πόση ώρα? Ενα login η παραπάνω?
> Μετά καθε πόσο περίπου μπορεί να το ζητάει πάλι vpn?


Για την περιοδικοτητα, εχω παρατηρησει οτι ανα μερα θελω και ενα VPN login.
Τωρα ειμαι Ελλαδα, αλλα θα δοκιμασω να γυρισω το Netflix στα ελληνικα να δω τι θα γινει.

----------


## kostas2005

Γενικότερα νόμιζα σε οτι γλώσσα και να το έχεις πάντα θα βγάζει όλους τους διαθέσιμους υπότιτλους.

----------


## PopManiac

Δεν ξέρω... Υπάρχει ακριβώς η ίδια Samsung Smart TV στην Ελλάδα και θα την τεστάρω όταν είμαι εκεί. Πάντως αποκλείεται να έχει σχέση με VPN / γεωγραφία κλπ. Στο PS4 που έχω συνδεμένο στο ίδιο δίκτυο στο σπίτι μου εδώ Βέλγιο οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι και η ελληνική εκδοχή του Netflix λειτουργούν 100% 

Συνεπώς αναμφίβολα είναι θέμα app και εν προκειμένω "πολιτικής" Samsung / LG που προφανώς δεν ανανεώνουν. Ας είναι, εάν και όταν με το καλό αντικαταστήσω την παρούσα Smart TV θα το έχω και αυτό υπόψιν

----------


## Hetfield

Το VPN το βαζω για να δουλεψουν οι υποτιτλοι στον Safari, οχι στην Smart TV.
Η Smart TV βρισκεται στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## xhaos

@pop από ότι βλέπω καμία εταιρία  δεν ενημερώνει εφαρμογές . Η sam έβγαλε update κανένα χρόνο. Μια Sony smart δεν έβγαλε ποτέ

----------


## kostas2005

Εννοείς firmware γενικότερα η μόνο το app?
Εμένα η Panasonic είναι του 14 και το app του 11 παρόλο ότι πέρσι πήρε firmware update.

----------


## Zus

Σε φίλη μου γαλλίδα που μένει ελλάδα, με αλλαγή του προφίλ της σε france εμφάνισε κανονικότατα γαλλικούς υπότιτλους όπως επιθυμούσε. Προφανώς μιλάμε για ελληνική ip.

Όπως και να έχει, η εξυπηρέτηση στο support είναι άμεση και ευγενικότατη. Μέχρι και κλήση μπορείς να κάνεις μέσα από την εφαρμογή, χρησιμοποιώντας δεδομένα.  :Wink:

----------


## thourios

Προσωπικά θα διακόψω την συνδρομή αν δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με τις εφαρμογές των τηλεοπτικών δεκτών και τα Ελληνικά.
Ας τα βρουν με τους κατασκευαστές. ούτε θα πιέσω εγώ τον κάθε κατασκευαστεί να μου φτιάξει το netflix. Λες και τόσα χρόνια δεν είχα τρόπο να παρακολουθήσω αυτά που ήθελα. 
Δεν είναι δυνατόν και θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να έχω smart συσκευές τελευταίων ετών και να μην αναβαθμίζεται η εφαρμογή τους.
Ούτε θα ασχοληθώ άλλο με boxes κτλ
Αν και δεν έχω θέμα με την Αγγλική γλώσσα δεν είμαι μόνος μου στο σπίτι.
Δεν είναι θέμα οικονομικό ούτε σκέπτομαι σαν τον καρμίρη να μοιραστώ τα έξοδα της συνδρομής.

Στην τελική ας μας δώσουν αυτοί δικά τους μηχανάκια μέχρι να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα. Άλλωστε μου έδωσαν μια extra τρίμηνη δωρεάν συνδρομή  όταν επικοινώνησα μαζί τους 
αναφέροντας και το πρόβλημα αυτό.

----------


## Zus

> Προσωπικά θα διακόψω την συνδρομή αν δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με τις εφαρμογές των τηλεοπτικών δεκτών και τα Ελληνικά. 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν και θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να έχω smart συσκευές τελευταίων ετών και να μην αναβαθμίζεται η εφαρμογή τους.
> Ούτε θα ασχοληθώ άλλο με boxes κτλ
> Αν και δεν έχω θέμα με την Αγγλική γλώσσα δεν είμαι μόνος μου στο σπίτι.
> Δεν είναι θέμα οικονομικό ούτε σκέπτομαι σαν τον καρμίρη να μοιραστώ τα έξοδα της συνδρομής.
> 
> Στην τελική ας μας δώσουν αυτοί δικά τους μηχανάκια μέχρι να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα. Άλλωστε μου έδωσαν μια extra τρίμηνη δωρεάν συνδρομή  όταν επικοινώνησα μαζί τους 
> αναφέροντας και το πρόβλημα αυτό.


Δεν έπρεπε να την δεχθείς, αφού δεν είσαι καρμίρης. Έπρεπε να την πετάξεις στα μούτρα τους. Οι απόψεις δεν στραπατσάρονται για μία 3μηνη συνδρομή.

----------


## thourios

Δική μου είναι η άποψη και κανενός άλλου.
Ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει.
Αναμένω να διορθωθεί. Αυτός ήταν ο διάλογος μας. Μάλιστα μου την πρόσθεσαν χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν. Και μου έστειλαν e-mail
Μήπως έπρεπε να τους προπληρώσω κιόλα. Δεν είμαι μπρούκλης.

----------


## kostas2005

Σκέφτομαι για μια συσκευή που να  παίζει τουλάχιστον 1080 και να δίνει 5.1 .
Τα wetek δεν υποστηρίζουν out of the box 5.1 και διαβάζω ότι έχουν συνέχεια θέματα.
(Αν και είναι νωρίς βόλευε γιατί έχουν και dvb-t2. Τώρα δοκιμάζω με ένα ki pro/widevine1 αλλά παίζει μόνο μέχρι 720p/stereo)

Βλέπω τα chromecast αλλά και roku 4 να λένε οτι παίζουν 4k/5.1.
Ελπίζω απροβλημάτιστα.
Για την ώρα δεν χρειάζομαι 4k οπότε ίσως να είναι περιττό αν η διαφορά χρημάτων είναι μεγάλη.

Βρήκα το roku 4 (refurbished)  περίπου 82$ με τα μεταφορικά αλλά και τους φόρους από Αμερική.
Τώρα κοιτάω για το chromecast ultra και βλέπω ότι έχει περίπου 54$ χωρίς μεταφορικά και φόρους από Αμερική.

Ποιά είναι τα πλεονεκτήματα του ενός έναντι του άλλου?
Αυτό το roku 4 λέει για 2500 κανάλια και ταινίες.
Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για υπότιτλους αλλά είναι διαθέσιμα και δωρεάν για πάντα?

Να ρωτήσω εδώ, μήπως είναι καλή περίπτωση το roku για κάποιον που θέλει να το βαλει πχ σε δωμάτιο ξενοδοχείου και να έχει free to Air από πολλές χωρες, us/Eu?

----------


## anon

Δυστυχώς είναι θέμα βασικά κατασκευαστών τηλεοράσεων και όχι τόσο του κάθε Netflix (που θα μπορούσε να έχει κάποια ευθύνη). Αφού ο κάθε κατασκευαστής κάνει την δική του υλοποίηση, πολλές φορές ασύμβατη μεταξύ νεώτερων μοντέλων, χωρίς να ακολουθούν κάποια γενικά πρότυπα, έτσι για ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ, λογικό ειναι να πρέπει να περιμένεις ότι πλέον είναι ευθύνη του κατασκευαστή. 
Εαν όλοι πχ είχαν Android σαν λογισμικό, παράδειγμα λέω, τότε ναι, η ευθύνη της ανανέωσης του application θα ήταν στην Netflix. Δυστυχώς ο μονος τρόπος για να έχεις smart TV με συνεχώς ανανεώσιμο λογισμικό είναι να πάρεις ένα εξωτερικό κουτάκι. Και ειναι τουλάχιστον βλακεία, να πληρώνεις τόσα χρήματα, να σου κοτσάρουν ένα δήθεν smart TV, και εμμεσως να στο χρεώνουν χρυσό, ενώ στο τέλος θα αναγκαστείς να πάρεις ένα εξωτερικό κουτάκι, που φυσικά κάνει πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα απο το να βλέπεις Netflix. Με ένα 60άρι, παίρνεις ένα KODI box που κάνει πολύ περισσότερα απο το λογισμικό μιας smart TV, και ειναι και αναβαθμίσημο. Τελικά μόνο το πάνελ χρειάζεσαι και το tuner, ίσως.... Το smart TV πλέον κανόνας ειναι άχρηστο. Εκτός εαν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιείς την τηλεόραση σαν απλή τηλεόραση με το πολύ πολύ καμμιά βιντεοσκόπηση ή να δείς κάτι απο κάνα στικάκι....

----------


## lewton

Για αυτό είμαι κατά του να σκάσεις λεφτά για smart TV.
Πάρε την πιο φθηνή τηλερόραση με την πιο καλή ποιότητα εικόνας, ένα φθηνό tablet που θα το αποκαλείς από την πρώτη μέρα "to remote της τηλεόρασης"  :Laughing:  και να είναι μόνιμα στον καναπέ, και έχεις λύσει όλα τα προβλήματά σου. 
Αράζεις στον καναπέ, ανοίγεις στο tablet την εφαρμογή που επιθυμείς και stream στην τηλεόραση.

----------


## YAziDis

Να υποθεσω πως το θεμα με τπυς ελληνικους υποτιτλους το βρισκουμε λογο της κωδικοποιησης και εξαιτιας των γραμματων και για αυτο δεν δουλευουν στις παλιες τηλεπρασεις; σε αυτη την περιπτωση, ποσες αλλες χωρες εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα λογο κωδικοποιησης; και ποσο πιθανο το θεωρειται σε μια αγορα που αφορα μονο την Ελλαδα να κατσει να ασχοληθει η καθε Samsung κτλ για να βγαλει ενα update? Οποιος θελει παιρνει ενα φθηνο στικακι android που συνδεεται σε hdmi. Οποιος αλλος θελει συνδεει με hdmi τον τπολογιστη του. Λυσεις υπαρχουν.αλλες φυηνες αλλες ακριβες.

----------


## PopManiac

> Να υποθεσω πως το θεμα με τπυς ελληνικους υποτιτλους το βρισκουμε λογο της κωδικοποιησης και εξαιτιας των γραμματων και για αυτο δεν δουλευουν στις παλιες τηλεπρασεις; σε αυτη την περιπτωση, ποσες αλλες χωρες εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα λογο κωδικοποιησης; και ποσο πιθανο το θεωρειται σε μια αγορα που αφορα μονο την Ελλαδα να κατσει να ασχοληθει η καθε Samsung κτλ για να βγαλει ενα update? Οποιος θελει παιρνει ενα φθηνο στικακι android που συνδεεται σε hdmi. Οποιος αλλος θελει συνδεει με hdmi τον τπολογιστη του. Λυσεις υπαρχουν.αλλες φυηνες αλλες ακριβες.


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα κωδικοποίησης. Είναι θέμα τεμπελιάς των κατασκευάστριων εταιρειών. Στο δικό μου μοντέλο Smart TV εδώ και καιρό έχει πάψει η Samsung να βγάζει firmware updates αν έχω καταλάβει καλά. Δεν είναι θέμα update τηλεόρασης είναι θέμα ανανέωσης ΑΡΙ του app της NF. Η Sony π.χ. στο PS το ανανεώνει γι'αυτό και υπάρχει υποστήριξη (άρα δεν είναι θέμα μεγέθους αγοράς). H Samsung σε γράφει εις τα παλαιότερα.

Αλλά, ναι, μάλλον θα κινηθώ προς κανένα φτηνό Chromecast να βάλω για τον πατέρα μου στην Ελλάδα για να μην μπλέκει με πολύπλοκα (για εκείνον) μενού στο PS - έχουμε και στην Ελλάδα και θα μπορούσε να έχει πρόσβαση σε υπότιτλους

----------


## hellenicsun

Εγώ πάντως και στις δύο τηλεοράσεις έβαλα από ένα Chromecast και δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει ο κάθε κατασκευαστής. Στη περίπτωση μου βέβαια οι τηλεοράσεις δεν υποστηρίζουν εφαρμογές ή cast οπότε ούτως ή άλλως θα πήγαινα σε αυτή τη λύση. Όμως πια έχω αντιληφθεί τη χρησιμότητα τους και βέβαια δε χρειάζεται να μπω σε έξοδα αλλαγών.

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω παντως με Samsung του 2014 δεν εχω κανενα θεμα.
Μια χαρα ελληνικους υποτιτλους εχω και δεν χρειαστηκε να κανω τιποτα για αυτο.

----------


## PopManiac

> Εγω παντως με Samsung του 2014 δεν εχω κανενα θεμα.
> Μια χαρα ελληνικους υποτιτλους εχω και δεν χρειαστηκε να κανω τιποτα για αυτο.


Τι μοντέλο, από περιέργεια;

----------


## thourios

Επαναλαμβάνω και πάλι τα κουτιά που λέμε δεν είναι certified
 Όσα είναι κοστίζουν όσο σχεδόν μια τηλεόραση.
Τα φθηνά υποστηρίζουν εικόνα μέχρι 720p στη καλύτερη. Ο ήχος είναι απλά stereo και έχουν πρόβλημα με το frame rate

Οπότε δεν είναι κατάλληλα για παρακολούθηση του netflix αλλά σαφέστατα μπορούν να κάνουν πολύ περισσότερα σε άλλους τομείς.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Επαναλαμβάνω και πάλι τα κουτιά που λέμε δεν είναι certified
>  Όσα είναι κοστίζουν όσο σχεδόν μια τηλεόραση.
> Τα φθηνά υποστηρίζουν εικόνα μέχρι 720p στη καλύτερη. Ο ήχος είναι απλά stereo και έχουν πρόβλημα με το frame rate
> 
> Οπότε δεν είναι κατάλληλα για παρακολούθηση του netflix αλλά σαφέστατα μπορούν να κάνουν πολύ περισσότερα σε άλλους τομείς.


Μέχρι 960x540 υποστηρίζουν τα μη certified box. Βλέπω σε άλλα φόρουμ τόσο φτάνουν πολλοί χρήστες.

Όσο για το frame rate, προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα θέμα και δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι γενικό έτσι όπως το παρουσιάζεις.

----------


## cool_myll

Είναι πολύ καλό! Ειδικά αν το μοιράζεσαι με family. 12 ευρώ έως 4 άτομα

----------


## thourios

> Μέχρι 960x540 υποστηρίζουν τα μη certified box. Βλέπω σε άλλα φόρουμ τόσο φτάνουν πολλοί χρήστες.
> 
> Όσο για το frame rate, προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα θέμα και δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι γενικό έτσι όπως το παρουσιάζεις.


Τόσο έχω δε και εγώ στα κουτιά που έχω δοκιμάσει. Ούτε καν τα 720p.
Ο ήχος πάντα stereo
Για τα frame rate έχει συζητηθεί και εδώ και σε άλλα forum.

----------


## minas

> Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μια LG smart tv που την πήρα 9 μήνες πριν. Χρησιμοποιούμε την ελληνική συνδρομή με τον αδερφό μου, και μένω Σουηδία. Έχω προφίλ στα ελληνικά και ενώ σε μερικές ταινίες όλα είναι μεταφρασμένα (τίτλος, περιγραφή, τα μενού της εφαρμογής) δεν έχω επιλογή για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Έχω επιλογή για ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σχεδόν σε όλα είναι original netflix. Οπότε υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με τα δικαιώματα. Μένει να κάνω μια δοκιμη με ένα vpn με ελληνικό IP να δώ αν θα αλλάξει κάτι


Εννοείς ότι δεν σου δίνει Ελληνικούς υποτίτλους σε προγράμματα που τους έχουν? Πχ από browser, η από άλλη συσκευή στην Ελλάδα κάποιος έχει Ελληνικούς υποτίτλους στο ίδιο πρόγραμμα?

----------


## odys2008

> Εννοείς ότι δεν σου δίνει Ελληνικούς υποτίτλους σε προγράμματα που τους έχουν? Πχ από browser, η από άλλη συσκευή στην Ελλάδα κάποιος έχει Ελληνικούς υποτίτλους στο ίδιο πρόγραμμα?


Αυτο μένει να ελέγξω γιατί έχω σοβαρή υποψία ότι συμβαίνει. Σε μερικές μέρες κατεβαίνω ελλάδα και θα το τεστάρω. Όπως είπα έχω κανονικά ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε μερικές σειρές και ταινίες. Σε πολλές όμως που η περιγραφή, η εικόνα της ταινίες κτλ είναι στα ελληνικά δεν έχω ελληνικούς υπότιλους και πιστεύω σε αυτές υπάρχουν κανονικά ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι που δεν εμφανίζονται λόγω δικαιωμάτων.  Και αυτό ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι σε όλα τα netflix originals έχω κανονικά ελληνικούς υπότιτλους

Αλλά έχω και κατηγορίες στο netflix όπως Fredagsmys που είναι 100% λόγω σουηδικης IP.

----------


## 8anos

> Αυτο μένει να ελέγξω γιατί έχω σοβαρή υποψία ότι συμβαίνει. Σε μερικές μέρες κατεβαίνω ελλάδα και θα το τεστάρω. Όπως είπα έχω κανονικά ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε μερικές σειρές και ταινίες. Σε πολλές όμως που η περιγραφή, η εικόνα της ταινίες κτλ είναι στα ελληνικά δεν έχω ελληνικούς υπότιλους και πιστεύω σε αυτές υπάρχουν κανονικά ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι που δεν εμφανίζονται λόγω δικαιωμάτων.  Και αυτό ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι σε όλα τα netflix originals έχω κανονικά ελληνικούς υπότιτλους
> 
> Αλλά έχω και κατηγορίες στο netflix όπως Fredagsmys που είναι 100% λόγω σουηδικης IP.


το ίδιο κάνει και σε εμένα 
πχ στο breaking bad δεν υπάρχουν ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι αν και υπάρχει ελληνική περιγραφή
στο outlanders υπάρχει και ελληνική περιγραφή και διαθέσιμοι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι.

----------


## anon

> Για αυτό είμαι κατά του να σκάσεις λεφτά για smart TV.
> Πάρε την πιο φθηνή τηλερόραση με την πιο καλή ποιότητα εικόνας, ένα φθηνό tablet που θα το αποκαλείς από την πρώτη μέρα "to remote της τηλεόρασης"  και να είναι μόνιμα στον καναπέ, και έχεις λύσει όλα τα προβλήματά σου. 
> Αράζεις στον καναπέ, ανοίγεις στο tablet την εφαρμογή που επιθυμείς και stream στην τηλεόραση.


Καλά θα ήταν να πουλιόταν εξαιρετικής ποιότητας πάνελ, αλλά με "πρωτόγονα" ηλεκτρονικά. Αλλά δεν πάει έτσι. Οσο πιο καλό το πάνελ, τόσο πιο smart είναι, και πληρώνεις ΚΑΙ τα ηλεκτρονικά, παρόλο εαν μετά αναγκαστείς να πάρεις έξτρα μηχανάκι. Παλι καλά που τα έξτρα αυτά μηχανάκια είναι κοντά στο 50άρικο.

----------


## odys2008

Πάντως η LG που έχω με το WEB OS έχει κανονικά LG containt store και έχει εφαρμογές από τρίτους. Άρα δεν σταματάει κανεις την netflix να κάνει maintenance το app της, οπότε δεν εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από τον κατασκευαστή της τηλεόρασης. Μέχρι και η ΕΡΤ έχει βγάλει εφαρμογή (κι ομως δεν το πιστευα)

Edit:

Τώρα μόλις είδα ότι η τελευταία ανανέωση της netflix που φοράω είναι 2/11/2017 και σαν πωλητής επικοινωνία με τον πωλητή αναφέρεται το help.netflix.com. Άρα μάλλον η ίδια η netflix την κάνει develop και όχι η LG

----------


## kostas2005

Panasonic μοντέλο 14 με τελευταίο firmware update το 16 έχει εφαρμογή μέσα του 11 που ΔΕΝ γίνεται uninstal όπως οι υπόλοιπες.

- - - Updated - - -

εδω λέει οτι τα mecool παίζουν 1080 και dd plus.
Παίζει αυτό?
(δεν έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω παρακάτω)

http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player-...516#post689516

----------


## thourios

Αυτό ισχυρίζεται ο τύπος και έχει βίντεο από το youtube. Δοκιμάζει στην αρχή την τηλεόραση του. Μετά ένα άλλο κουτί των 300 δολαρίων και μετά το meacool.
αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πως εμφανίζονται οι ενδείξεις στην οθόνη του. Είναι μάλιστα τα ίδια γραφικά.
Mάλλον είναι οι ενδείξεις που βγάζει το monitor και όχι τι του δίνει το netflix και η φάση είναι μούφα.

Πχ. Βλέπω το κανάλι art ή ακόμα και το MEGA στην τηλεόρασή μου μέσω αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4 HD. Η τηλεόρασή μου είναι παλιά δεν έχει δικό της κατάληλο δέκτη.
Το κανάλια αυτά  είναι γνωστό ότι δεν έχουν και τόσο σύγχρονα μηχανήματα.
Πατώντας πάνω στο κουμπί Infomation της τηλεόρασης μου εμφανίζει HD 1920X1080 το οποίο φυσικά δεν ισχύει.
Είναι η ανάλυση της τηλεόρασης και όχι αυτό που πραγματικά βλέπω.

Πιο κάτω κάποιος ρωτάει για το DD5,1 και του απαντάνε νομίζω ότι γίνεται μέσω της οπτικής αν ρυθμίσεις τον ήχο στο box στο surround.
Δεν έχει κάτι παραπάνω για να διαβάσεις εκεί. Εκτός και αν μου ξέφυγε κάτι.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Αυτό ισχυρίζεται ο τύπος και έχει βίντεο από το youtube. Δοκιμάζει στην αρχή την τηλεόραση του. Μετά ένα άλλο κουτί των 300 δολαρίων και μετά το meacool.
> αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πως εμφανίζονται οι ενδείξεις στην οθόνη του. Είναι μάλιστα τα ίδια γραφικά.
> Mάλλον είναι οι ενδείξεις που βγάζει το monitor και όχι τι του δίνει το netflix και η φάση είναι μούφα.
> 
> Πχ. Βλέπω το κανάλι art ή ακόμα και το MEGA στην τηλεόρασή μου μέσω αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4 HD. Η τηλεόρασή μου είναι παλιά δεν έχει δικό της κατάληλο δέκτη.
> Το κανάλια αυτά  είναι γνωστό ότι δεν έχουν και τόσο σύγχρονα μηχανήματα.
> Πατώντας πάνω στο κουμπί Infomation της τηλεόρασης μου εμφανίζει HD 1920X1080 το οποίο φυσικά δεν ισχύει.
> Είναι η ανάλυση της τηλεόρασης και όχι αυτό που πραγματικά βλέπω.
> 
> ...


Καλά και μένα βγάζει 5.1 το box στο NETFLIX (με κανονικό audio ως επιλογή από το πρόγραμμα) μέσω οπτικής, αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει σχέση με το κανονικό 5.1 που δίνει το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## thourios

Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το 5,1 μέσω box, αφού δεν έχω την σωστή εικόνα. Για αυτόν τον λόγο δεν έχω κάνει σύνδεση σε πολυκάναλο.
Σε πολυκάναλο μόνο μέσω της τηλεόρασης 55 ιντσών ακούω και βλέπω αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει τους υπότιτλους.
Ο ήχος σε κάποιες φάσεις δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα και από bluray με την εφαρμογή της τηλεόρασης. Εξαρτάται και την ταινία βέβαια.
Εάν πετύχαινα την σωστή εικόνα θα το είχα δοκιμάσει.  
Αν δεν βαρεθώ μπορεί να ασχοληθώ.

----------


## kostas2005

Στο φυλλάδιο του ki pro η videostrong το διαφημίζει ως ικανό να παίξει hd netflix.
Παίζει 720 stereo με xda.. app.
Μάλλον τα ίδια θα ισχύουν και για τα αλλα κουτιά.
Από την αλλη λένε στις σελιδες gear κλπ ότι θα παιξει υποστήριξη hd από τον Οκτώβριο και ισως να τους πήγε πίσω και να το δούμε κάποια στιγμή..



roku 4 η chromecast ultra??

----------


## thourios

Με ένα 85άρι ευρώ το παίρνεις το ultra. Στα 50 ευρώ το Chromecast II. Το είδα σε μαγαζί χθες.
Roku 4 δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα προς πώληση.

----------


## cca

> roku 4 η chromecast ultra??


Απο εικόνα, και τα 2 βγάζουν 4k. Απο ήχο, και τα 2 απαιτούν ενισχυτή με υποστήριξη Dolby Digital Plus για να δώσουν 5.1. Το Roku είναι ποιο βολικό μια κι έχει κανονικά μενού και τηλεχειριστήριο, υποστηρίζει και άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως Amazon Video κλπ κλπ. 

Προσωπικά αν μπορούσα, και λόγω οτι ο εξοπλισμός μου δεν υποστηρίζει DD+ αλλά σκέτο DD, θα έπαιρνα το Roku Ultra που κάνει μετατροπή του DD+ σε DD αυτόματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με ένα 85άρι ευρώ το παίρνεις το ultra. Στα 50 ευρώ το Chromecast II. Το είδα σε μαγαζί χθες.
> Roku 4 δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα προς πώληση.


Για την ακρίβεια τα Roku πωλούνται μόνο US UK και κανα δυο άλλες χώρες. Αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν τρόποι, που όμως κοστίζουν.

----------


## hellenicsun

Αν δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για 4Κ, το Chromecast II είναι εξαιρετικό με κάθε εφαρμογή που υποστηρίζει casting. Για αποστολή δε περιεχομένου από το PC στη τηλεόραση χρησιμοποιείται η εφαρμογή Videostream μέσω Chrome.

----------


## cca

> Αν δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για 4Κ, το Chromecast II είναι εξαιρετικό με κάθε εφαρμογή που υποστηρίζει casting. Για αποστολή δε περιεχομένου από το PC στη τηλεόραση χρησιμοποιείται η εφαρμογή Videostream μέσω Chrome.


Γούστα είναι αυτά. Δεν έχω καν 4k TV και δε σκοτώνομαι να πάρω. Πριν μου φέρουν το Roku 4 απο τις ΗΠΑ ακριβώς έτσι έβλεπα στην TV, με ένα Chromecast I στην αρχή κι ένα Chromecast 2 αργότερα. Το Roku το ζήτησα κυρίως γιατί χρησιμοποιώ PLEX κι εκεί το Chromecast δε με βολεύει καθότι δε βγάζει optical out για τον ήχο.

----------


## kostas2005

Το chromecast ultra παίζει τώρα προσφορά παντού στην Αμερική με δωρεάν μεταφορικά 54$.
Το roku 4 το έχει 60$ refurbished το amazon.
Μαλλον θα τα αγοράσει φιλος και θα μου τα φέρει.

Από τα roku σαν συσκευή ποιό είναι "καλύτερο" το roku 4 η το roku ultra?

----------


## cca

> Το chromecast ultra παίζει τώρα προσφορά παντού στην Αμερική με δωρεάν μεταφορικά 54$.
> Το roku 4 το έχει 60$ refurbished το amazon.
> Μαλλον θα τα αγοράσει φιλος και θα μου τα φέρει.
> 
> Από τα roku σαν συσκευή ποιό είναι "καλύτερο" το roku 4 η το roku ultra?


Το Ultra καθώς είναι νεότερο κι μετατρέπει το DD+ απλό DD. Αλλά φυσικά είναι και ακριβότερο.

----------


## kostas2005

Έχει λιγότερη μνήμη αλλά θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή σου αν μπορέσω.

Το έχουν 69$ το roku ultra πάλι σαν ανακατασκευή.

Για τα box κλπ του amazon ποιά η γνώμη σας ?
Πως τα βλέπετε σε σύγκριση με τα chromecast και roku?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Όλα αυτά για να παίζει το NETFLIX με τουλάχιστον 720p;

----------


## kostas2005

για εμενα λες?

----------


## minas

> Όλα αυτά για να παίζει το NETFLIX με τουλάχιστον 720p;


Σε 720p παίζει παντού. Νομίζω το ψάξιμο γίνεται για HD και 5.1 ήχο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Σε 720p παίζει παντού. Νομίζω το ψάξιμο γίνεται για HD και 5.1 ήχο.


Full HD θες να πεις, αλλιώς HD είναι και το 720p...  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Σε 720p παίζει παντού. Νομίζω το ψάξιμο γίνεται για HD και 5.1 ήχο.


Μα πώς παίζει 720p παντού.
Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα το συζητάγαμε τόσο.

Μέχρι 960x540 παίζει στα περισσότερα μη certified μηχανάκια. Σε κάποια ακόμα πιο κάτω.

----------


## phantom77

Στο Kodi έβλεπα άνετα 720p (έπιανε και 1080p αλλα ο επεξεργαστής του TV box ήταν λίγο ψόφιος και ζοριζόταν)
Δεν θυμάμαι τι ήχο έβγαζε.

----------


## kostas2005

fire tv stick 4k η chromecast ultra??

Για τα amazon stick κλπ διαβάζω για προβλήματα λόγω κόντρας με την google και κάποιοι λένε για προσθήκη browser στα amazon stick για να βλέπει κάποιος youtube.
Παίζει αυτό?
Αν είναι έτσι υπάρχει πρόβλημα..?

Εδω κάποιος παρακαλώ μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Στο Kodi έβλεπα άνετα 720p (έπιανε και 1080p αλλα ο επεξεργαστής του TV box ήταν λίγο ψόφιος και ζοριζόταν)
> Δεν θυμάμαι τι ήχο έβγαζε.


Ποιο KODI;
Για ΝETFLIX μιλάμε εδώ.

----------


## phantom77

> Ποιο KODI;
> Για ΝETFLIX μιλάμε εδώ.


Έλα!  :Razz: 

Ξέρεις, υπάρχει πρόσθετο στο Kodi 18 για να βλέπουν NF οι νόμιμοι συνδρομητές...

----------


## kostas2005

Σε android box έβλεπες 1080 με kodi plugin?
Ποιό από όλα τα plugin, σε ποιό kodi και σε τι κουτί αυτά?

----------


## Hetfield

> Έλα! 
> 
> Ξέρεις, υπάρχει πρόσθετο στο Kodi 18 για να βλέπουν NF οι νόμιμοι συνδρομητές...


Ποιο plugin;
Εγω ξερω ενα plugin ομως δουλευει μονο σε συνδυασμο με Chrome (αρα ξεχναμε Raspberry και Android boxes).

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Έλα! 
> 
> Ξέρεις, υπάρχει πρόσθετο στο Kodi 18 για να βλέπουν NF οι νόμιμοι συνδρομητές...


Για πες μας και εμάς μάγκα πώς βλέπεις 1080p Netflix στο Kodi  και σε μη certified κουτί.

----------


## phantom77

Όπως έγραψα, 1080p δεν παίζει σωστά επειδή ο επεξεργαστής μου είναι αδύναμος και δεν παίζει NF με hardware acceleration με αποτέλεσμα να χάνει πολλά frames. Σε 720p όμως, νεράκι.

Όλα αυτά σε ένα κουτάκι των €30 με επεξεργαστή Amlogic S905X, Libreelec 9 (Kodi 18 - είναι ακόμα σε Alpha stage) και το κατάλληλο πρόσθετο που θα το βρείτε εύκολα με λίγο ψάξιμο. Σε Kodi για Android ακόμα δεν το δοκίμασα.

----------


## kostas2005

Και γιατί δεν το λες για να μην ψάχνουμε όλοι..

Πάντως χθες άκουσα αυτο που είπες και "αναβαθμισα" σε 18.
θα μπορούσα να το έχω αποφύγει κατάλαβα κατόπιν εορτής μιας και αυτό που προτείνεις ειναι λιγο πολύ μανούρα που προσπαθούμε να αποφύγουμε όπως καταλαβαίνεις.

Αν δεν είναι κάντο λίγο λιανά.
Θέλουμε boot απο sd κλπ?
Έχεις κάπου οδηγίες?
Σε ποια κουτιά δουλεύει?
Ποιό είναι το plugin?

----------


## phantom77

Δεν είπα σε κανένα να αναβαθμίσει το Kodi σε Alpha έκδοση που μπορεί να είναι ασταθής (αν και εγώ δεν έχω προβλήματα), ούτε είπα οτι δουλεύει σωστά σε Android  (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει).

Στο Libreelec, με 3 απλά βήματα έβλεπα Netflix 720p.

----------


## kostas2005

Με boot απο sd?
θυμάσαι ποιό είναι το plugin?

----------


## phantom77

https://github.com/asciidisco/plugin.video.netflix

To "δύσκολο" είναι να περάσεις το Widevine Libary. Δεν θυμάμαι την εντολή και δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα να το ψάξω.

----------


## kostas2005

Ποιό κουτί είχες?

- - - Updated - - -

Αν θυμηθείς κάνα καλό οδηγό ποσταρε οταν μπορέσεις.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Οπότε σε κουτάκι με S912 θα τρέχει νεράκι το 1080p, όταν γίνει αυτή η διαδικασία με το librelec.
Ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## phantom77

Αν έχει κανείς κουτί με S912 θα ήθελα κι εγώ να μάθω αν τρέχει σωστά 1080p. Δεν έχω διαβάσει κάποια δοκιμή μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## thourios

Έχω το Beelink GT1 Ultimate 3GB DDR4 + 32GB EMMC TV Box  με S912
Δεν το έχω καταφέρει να τρέχει 1080p στο netflix και μάλλον δεν γίνεται αλλά και να γίνεται θα θέλει πολύ μανούρα.
Αρκετά ασχολήθηκα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Αν έχει κανείς κουτί με S912 θα ήθελα κι εγώ να μάθω αν τρέχει σωστά 1080p. Δεν έχω διαβάσει κάποια δοκιμή μέχρι τώρα.


Όταν βρεις τον οδηγό, βάλτον εδώ να δω τι χρειάζεται και μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω στο δικό μου.

----------


## phantom77

> Όταν βρεις τον οδηγό, βάλτον εδώ να δω τι χρειάζεται και μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω στο δικό μου.


Με μια γρήγορη ματιά, φαίνεται οτι το Libreelec σε S912 έχει άλλα, γενικότερα προβλήματα και δεν τρέχει 1080p όσο καλά θα μπορούσε.

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω παντως ουτε σε 720p δεν καταφερα να δω Netflix με το συγκεκριμενο addon.
Αλλα ειναι καλη προσπαθεια παντως, οπως ειχε ανακοινωσει κι η development team του Kodi, θα προσπαθησουν να ενσωματωσουν certified τεχνολογιες DRM για να προσελκυσουν streaming υπηρεσιες.



> Τι μοντέλο, από περιέργεια;


Samsung UE32H6200AW.

----------


## phantom77

Βλέπω δεξιά-αριστερά να διαφημίζουν φθηνές τηλεοράσεις τύπου Horizon, F&U κ.α. αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων που λένε οτι παίζουν NF. Τι γίνεται με αυτές;
"Certified" μια φορά δεν τις λες.

----------


## gogeta01

> Βλέπω δεξιά-αριστερά να διαφημίζουν φθηνές τηλεοράσεις τύπου Horizon, F&U κ.α. αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων που λένε οτι παίζουν NF. Τι γίνεται με αυτές;
> "Certified" μια φορά δεν τις λες.


στο site τους πχ για αυτήν την τηλεόραση http://fandu.gr/product.asp?catid=15...5-ιντσών αναφέρει: Συνδεσιμότητα: Ενσύρματη (μέσω LAN) / Ασύρματη (μέσω ενσωματωμένου WiFi) / Bluetooth
Λειτουργίες NETFLIX / NETFLIX 4K / Miracast

----------


## thourios

> Βλέπω δεξιά-αριστερά να διαφημίζουν φθηνές τηλεοράσεις τύπου Horizon, F&U κ.α. αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων που λένε οτι παίζουν NF. Τι γίνεται με αυτές;
> "Certified" μια φορά δεν τις λες.


Αυτήν την ερώτηση την έχω κάνει και εγώ και κανείς δεν μου απαντά. Αν ρωτήσεις πωλητή που το έχω κάνει θα σου πουν. "Παίζουν τα πάντα" μέχρι να σου τη πουλήσουν.
Μετά θα σου λένε. Φταίει η netflix Επικοινώνησε με αυτούς κτλ.  Ο αντιπρόσωπος δεν θα ξέρει τίποτα, και ο ένας στον άλλον.
Υποψιάζομαι μέχρι 720p το πολύ και ήχο stereo.

----------


## Hetfield

> Αυτήν την ερώτηση την έχω κάνει και εγώ και κανείς δεν μου απαντά. Αν ρωτήσεις πωλητή που το έχω κάνει θα σου πουν. "Παίζουν τα πάντα" μέχρι να σου τη πουλήσουν.
> Μετά θα σου λένε. Φταίει η netflix Επικοινώνησε με αυτούς κτλ.  Ο αντιπρόσωπος δεν θα ξέρει τίποτα, και ο ένας στον άλλον.
> Υποψιάζομαι μέχρι 720p το πολύ και ήχο stereo.


Η απαντηση ειναι απλη.
Σε οποια τηλεοραση δεις σημανση "Netflix Certified" ή "Netflix recommended" ή κατι παρεμφερες, τοτε μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος.
Το αντιστροφο δεν ισχυει - αν δεν δεις σημανση το ρισκο ειναι δικο σου.

Οριστε ποιες τηλεορασεις ειναι certified
https://devices.netflix.com/en/recommendedtv/2017/

----------


## PopManiac

Πάντως τελικά αγόρασα ένα Chromecast και έτσι πλέον ο πατέρας μου βλέπει Netflix με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Η Samsung πλέον έχει πάψει να υποστηρίζει το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασής μου και δεν είναι και διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο σε τιμή (UEF558000). Κάτι που θα το θυμάμαι όταν πάω για καινούργια τηλεόραση  :Thumb down:

----------


## stratus

> Πάντως τελικά αγόρασα ένα Chromecast και έτσι πλέον ο πατέρας μου βλέπει Netflix με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Η Samsung πλέον έχει πάψει να υποστηρίζει το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασής μου και δεν είναι και διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο σε τιμή (UEF558000). Κάτι που θα το θυμάμαι όταν πάω για καινούργια τηλεόραση


Tην ιδια τηλεοραση εχουμε φιλε μου και το ιδιο προβλημα βεβαια.Αν πας ομως στην εφαρμογη της nextflix θα δεις οτι η υποστηριξη δινεται απο τη netflix και οχι απο τη samsung.Ισως λοιπον στη δικια μας περιπτωση να μην φταει η samsusng

----------


## thourios

> Η απαντηση ειναι απλη.
> Σε οποια τηλεοραση δεις σημανση "Netflix Certified" ή "Netflix recommended" ή κατι παρεμφερες, τοτε μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος.
> Το αντιστροφο δεν ισχυει - αν δεν δεις σημανση το ρισκο ειναι δικο σου.
> 
> Οριστε ποιες τηλεορασεις ειναι certified
> https://devices.netflix.com/en/recommendedtv/2017/


Οι τηλεοράσεις που λέμε αν δεις τη συσκευασία τους έχουν πάνω το λογότυπο netflix. Θα πρέπει να είναι κάποιος πολύ ψαγμένος να γνωρίζει τι ακριβώς παίζειΣτο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι αναφέρεται.

----------


## phantom77

> Οι τηλεοράσεις που λέμε αν δεις τη συσκευασία τους έχουν πάνω το λογότυπο netflix. Θα πρέπει να είναι κάποιος πολύ ψαγμένος να γνωρίζει τι ακριβώς παίζειΣτο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι αναφέρεται.


Έριξα μια ματιά στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης της F&U που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω. Δεν γράφει τίποτα για την χρήση του NF.
Μήπως έχουν καμιά πατέντα και παίζει μέσα απο web browser;

----------


## cca

Η όλη συζήτηση για SmartTV είναι για εμένα ανούσια, όπως είπαν κι άλλοι παθόντες που είδαν την ακριβή τους τηλεόραση να εγκαταλείπεται στην τύχη της μετά απο λίγα χρόνια η καλύτερη λύση είναι μια ποιο φτηνή τηλεόραση και αγορά ενός set top box που κάνει όλη τη δουλειά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Η όλη συζήτηση για SmartTV είναι για εμένα ανούσια, όπως είπαν κι άλλοι παθόντες που είδαν την ακριβή τους τηλεόραση να εγκαταλείπεται στην τύχη της μετά απο λίγα χρόνια η καλύτερη λύση είναι μια ποιο φτηνή τηλεόραση και αγορά ενός set top box που κάνει όλη τη δουλειά.


Δεν παίρνουν όμως την ακριβότερη μόνο για τα smart features της...

----------


## thourios

Με browser δεν νομίζω, γιατί όλες έχουν δικό τους browser που δεν υποστηρίζει η netflix
Εδώ μια τηλεόραση άγνωστης μάρκας από το e-shop η οποία έχει λογότυπο στη φωτογραφία το netflix



- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> Η όλη συζήτηση για SmartTV είναι για εμένα ανούσια, όπως είπαν κι άλλοι παθόντες που είδαν την ακριβή τους τηλεόραση να εγκαταλείπεται στην τύχη της μετά απο λίγα χρόνια η καλύτερη λύση είναι μια ποιο φτηνή τηλεόραση και αγορά ενός set top box που κάνει όλη τη δουλειά.


Δυστυχώς τα καλά χαρακτηριστικά πάνε  συνήθως και με smart τηλεοράσεις τις περισσότερες φορές.

----------


## lewton

> Πάντως τελικά αγόρασα ένα Chromecast και έτσι πλέον ο πατέρας μου βλέπει Netflix με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Η Samsung πλέον έχει πάψει να υποστηρίζει το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασής μου και δεν είναι και διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο σε τιμή (UEF558000). Κάτι που θα το θυμάμαι όταν πάω για καινούργια τηλεόραση


Ίσως πρέπει εκτός από κράξιμο που ρίχνουμε στην Samsung, LG, HTC, κλπ για την εγκατάλειψη των κινητών τους στον 1-1.5 χρόνο να ρίχνουμε το ίδιο κράξιμο και για την μη αναβάθμιση των εφαρμογών των smart τηλεοράσεών τους.
Άλλες εταιρίες είναι καλύτερες σε αυτό;

----------


## phantom77

> Με browser δεν νομίζω γιατί όλες έχουν δικό τους browser που δεν υποστηρίζει η netflix


H F&U λέει οτι έχει Opera (χωρίς flash όμως)




> Εδώ μια τηλεόραση άγνωστης μάρκας από το e-shop η οποία έχει λογότυπο στη φωτογραφία το netflix


Την 43άρα της ίδιας μάρκας είδα στις προσφορές και μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία πως παίζουν αυτές.

----------


## sdikr

> Tην ιδια τηλεοραση εχουμε φιλε μου και το ιδιο προβλημα βεβαια.Αν πας ομως στην εφαρμογη της nextflix θα δεις οτι η υποστηριξη δινεται απο τη netflix και οχι απο τη samsung.Ισως λοιπον στη δικια μας περιπτωση να μην φταει η samsusng


Η ερώτηση είναι αν σε πιο νέο μοντέλο της Samsung πχ δουλεύει χωρίς θέματα.
Λέει υποστήριξη και ενημερώσεις ή μόνο υποστήριξη πχ γιατι δεν δουλεύει σωστά το streaming;
Υπάρχει κάποιο store Πχ που να μπορεί το Netflix ή το κάθε netflix να δώσει ενημερώσεις ή είναι ενα κλειστό os απο τον κατασκευαστή του;

Ειδικά για την samsung πχ ενα ψάξιμο για προβλήματα με Netflix την λύση την δίνει η υποστήριξη της samsung και όχι το Netflix

----------


## thourios

Λογικά σε νέα μοντέλα της samsung θα παίζει κανονικά χωρίς θέμα.
Έχω ένα smart bluray της samsung το οποίο παίζει τέλεια εικόνα και ήχος φυσικά χωρίς τους Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους 
αφού δεν λαμβάνει ενημερώσεις.
Έχουν ένα υποτίθεται store μέσα αλλά ίσως να έχει ενημερωθεί μόνο μία φορά, άντε δύο από την αγορά της συσκευής και δεν μπορείς εσύ να επιλέξεις κάποια
άλλη εφαρμογή αφού δεν ανανεώνεται ποτέ. Στην ουσία κάτι bloatware θα έλεγα σαχλαμάρες για μένα τουλάχιστον.
Το ίδιο και με την panasonic.

----------


## pankostas

Εγώ έχω μια LG 2017, η οποία υποστηρίζει Dolby Vision. Φαίνεται και στο screenshot. Όταν όμως βάζω το ps4 , αντί για Vision αναγράφεται HDR.
Απλώς ενημερωτικά.

----------


## ragiakof

εμενα σε samsung δεν βγαζει Ελληνικους υποτιτλους...

----------


## PopManiac

> Ίσως πρέπει εκτός από κράξιμο που ρίχνουμε στην Samsung, LG, HTC, κλπ για την εγκατάλειψη των κινητών τους στον 1-1.5 χρόνο να ρίχνουμε το ίδιο κράξιμο και για την μη αναβάθμιση των εφαρμογών των smart τηλεοράσεών τους.
> Άλλες εταιρίες είναι καλύτερες σε αυτό;


Ναι, ίσως...

Ίσως και να φταίει και η Netflix που ενδεχομένως δεν αναβαθμίζει τα app της για Samsung τηλεοράσεις αλλά δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά πώς είναι το σχήμα της συνεργασίας μιας και η Samsung έχει δικό της OS σε τηλεοράσεις (που και αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω - η ματαιοδοξία των μανατζαραίων μου φαίνεται)

----------


## kostas2005

> Απο εικόνα, και τα 2 βγάζουν 4k. Απο ήχο, και τα 2 απαιτούν ενισχυτή με υποστήριξη Dolby Digital Plus για να δώσουν 5.1. Το Roku είναι ποιο βολικό μια κι έχει κανονικά μενού και τηλεχειριστήριο, υποστηρίζει και άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως Amazon Video κλπ κλπ. 
> 
> Προσωπικά αν μπορούσα, και λόγω οτι ο εξοπλισμός μου δεν υποστηρίζει DD+ αλλά σκέτο DD, θα έπαιρνα το Roku Ultra που κάνει μετατροπή του DD+ σε DD αυτόματα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Για την ακρίβεια τα Roku πωλούνται μόνο US UK και κανα δυο άλλες χώρες. Αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν τρόποι, που όμως κοστίζουν.


προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν το roku ultra είναι για έμενα.

Εκτός απο netflix θα ήθελα να δουλεύει οπως το chromecast η η Smart TVστο Youtube App.
Μπορεί να γίνει "Youtube Party", να κάτσουν 2-3 άτομα και να βάζουν τραγούδια/video απο το κινητό τους ?
Από το Youtube App του κινητού τους ο καθένας να πατάνε απλά το σχετικό σύμβολο και να βάζουν video ο ένας μετά τον άλλο?

----------


## cca

> προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν το roku ultra είναι για έμενα.
> 
> Εκτός απο netflix θα ήθελα να δουλεύει οπως το chromecast η η Smart TVστο Youtube App.
> Μπορεί να γίνει "Youtube Party", να κάτσουν 2-3 άτομα και να βάζουν τραγούδια/video απο το κινητό τους ?
> Από το Youtube App του κινητού τους ο καθένας να πατάνε απλά το σχετικό σύμβολο και να βάζουν video ο ένας μετά τον άλλο?


Το Roku δεν είναι μεν Android TV αλλά όσον αφορά το YouTube έχει ξεχωριστή εφαρμογή γι αυτό η οποία δέχεται πράγματι video απο την εφαρμογή για κινητό, το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολλές φορές έτσι. Το χρησιμοποιείς ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο, στην εφαρμογή για Android συνδέεσαι όπως με το Chromecast.

----------


## kostas2005

οκ ευχαριστώ, θα το το πάρω αν και ανέβασαν λιγο ακόμα την τιμή για τα ανακατασκευασμενα στα 75 δολάρια

----------


## 29gk

Εγω εχω παντως μια FU 32", αυτην που ειχαν σε προσφορα στα 150-170€ με 3 ετη εγγυηση,  στην κρεβατοκαμαρα εδω και 3 μηνες και τωρα που ξεκινησα το Netflix βλπεω κανονικα σε HD και αυτο. Μην ρωτησετε για τεστ γιατι δεν εχω ασχοληθει να κανω, αλλα απο οσο βλεπω και συγκρινω με τις ποιοτητες πχ του STARhd. Kαι συνδεεται στο ρουτερ μεσω wifi.

Η εφαρμογη ηταν παντως απο την αρχη ενσωματωμενη, το τηλεχειριστηριο εχει ενα τεραστιο πληκτρο Netflix επανω και παρατηρησα πως και η εφαρμογη του youtube αλλα και του netflix εχουν ενημερωθει τουλαχιστον μια φορα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Εντάξει έχω πάθει πλάκα με την ποιότητα 4κ.
Βρίσκομαι Πολωνία σε σπίτι με μια Samsung 49αρα και βλέπουμε τον Νονό Ι.

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πώς το έκαναν ταινία 45 χρονών να φαίνεται τόσο τέλεια λες και συμβαίνουν οι σκηνές τώρα μπροστά σου;
Είναι τεχνολογία του NETFLIX  ή υπάρχει γενικά πχ σε Blue Ray κλπ;

----------


## famous-walker

> Εντάξει έχω πάθει πλάκα με την ποιότητα 4κ.
> Βρίσκομαι Πολωνία σε σπίτι με μια Samsung 49αρα και βλέπουμε τον Νονό Ι.
> 
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πώς το έκαναν ταινία 45 χρονών να φαίνεται τόσο τέλεια λες και συμβαίνουν οι σκηνές τώρα μπροστά σου;
> Είναι τεχνολογία του NETFLIX  ή υπάρχει γενικά πχ σε Blue Ray κλπ;


Το "φιλμ" εφόσον είναι σε καλη κατάσταση έχει τεράστια ανάλυση.

----------


## anon

εβαλα και εγώ το Netflix. Για δοκιμή. Η ποιότητα πολύ καλή. Αλλά η ποικιλια χάλια. Βλέπω ότι δεν έχουν καθόλου ταινίες DISNEY. Με δεδομένο ότι η DISNEY, έχοντας εξαγοράσει νομίζω και την SONY movies, αυτό σημαίνει ένα τεράστιο πλήθος ταινιών δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Δεν ξέρω εαν για άλλες ταινίες παίζει ρόλο το αν έχουν υπότιτλους ή όχι. 
Η τηλεόραση μια καινούργια σχετικά samsung 49άρα MU6202 UHD.

----------


## kostas2005

"Άδειο" είναι το βιντεοκλαμπ αλλά έχει προοπτικές συν οτι όταν θέλεις αποχωρεις

----------


## Zus

> εβαλα και εγώ το Netflix. Για δοκιμή. Η ποιότητα πολύ καλή. Αλλά η ποικιλια χάλια. Βλέπω ότι δεν έχουν καθόλου ταινίες DISNEY. Με δεδομένο ότι η DISNEY, έχοντας εξαγοράσει νομίζω και την SONY movies, αυτό σημαίνει ένα τεράστιο πλήθος ταινιών δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Δεν ξέρω εαν για άλλες ταινίες παίζει ρόλο το αν έχουν υπότιτλους ή όχι. 
> Η τηλεόραση μια καινούργια σχετικά samsung 49άρα MU6202 UHD.


Αν είσαι fan ταινιών δεν είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ πήρα Δώρο για τα Χριστούγεννα το Google Chromecast 2 (2015) το οποίο έχω συνδέσει στην παλιά μου τηλεόραση LG 32" και όλα μια χαρά.

το Netflix δείχνει 1920x1080 FHD

----------


## nikosmelt

Εγώ βλέπω μέσω ενός ταπεινού Teclast win10 tablet το οποίο όποτε θέλω συνδέω μέσω hdmi στην τηλεόραση (μεγάλη υπόθεση το καλώδιο) και έχω προφανώς κομπλέ fhd με σωστό frame rate (ελέω Intel κάρτας γραφικών).

----------


## ThReSh

> εβαλα και εγώ το Netflix. Για δοκιμή. Η ποιότητα πολύ καλή. Αλλά η ποικιλια χάλια. Βλέπω ότι δεν έχουν καθόλου ταινίες DISNEY. Με δεδομένο ότι η DISNEY, έχοντας εξαγοράσει νομίζω και την SONY movies, αυτό σημαίνει ένα τεράστιο πλήθος ταινιών δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Δεν ξέρω εαν για άλλες ταινίες παίζει ρόλο το αν έχουν υπότιτλους ή όχι. 
> Η τηλεόραση μια καινούργια σχετικά samsung 49άρα MU6202 UHD.


Την Fox πήρε όχι τη Sony.

Λογικό να μην έχει ταινίες της, η Disney θέλει να ανοίξει δικιά της πλατφόρμα...

----------


## anon

> Αν είσαι fan ταινιών δεν είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή.


ναι είναι αληθεια ότι είμαι φαν ταινιών και ντοκιμαντέρ. μόνον.
Εαν δεν ειναι για μένα, τότε για ποιόν ειναι;
Για τους φανατικούς σειρων;

----------


## tsigarid

> εβαλα και εγώ το Netflix. Για δοκιμή. Η ποιότητα πολύ καλή. Αλλά η ποικιλια χάλια. Βλέπω ότι δεν έχουν καθόλου ταινίες DISNEY. Με δεδομένο ότι η DISNEY, έχοντας εξαγοράσει νομίζω και την SONY movies, αυτό σημαίνει ένα τεράστιο πλήθος ταινιών δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Δεν ξέρω εαν για άλλες ταινίες παίζει ρόλο το αν έχουν υπότιτλους ή όχι. 
> Η τηλεόραση μια καινούργια σχετικά samsung 49άρα MU6202 UHD.


Όταν τα έλεγα εγώ...



> Έχετε ακούσει αν η Netflix σχεδιάζει να στείλει DVD σε χώρες εκτός ΗΠΑ; Προσωπικά δεν θα αγόραζα με τίποτα συνδρομή χωρίς το πακέτο DVD, η ποικιλία που προσφέρουν για streaming είναι αστεία.

----------


## PopManiac

H Netflix φαίνεται να ακολουθεί δικό της branding περισσότερο και λιγότερο ταινίες / σειρές μη Netflix. Είναι μια στρατηγική που έχει λογική καθώς ξεκίνησε με το HOC και συνεχίζει με πολλές άλλες πετυχημένες σειρές και ταινίες. Φαντάζομαι ότι το κάνει αυτό επειδή ο χώρος στενεύει ανταγωνιστικά και πρέπει να βγάλει δικό της brand, ειδάλλως αν στηριχθεί μόνο σε τίτλους ταινιών το markup είναι χαμηλό πολύ και με λίγα πλεονεκτήματα

----------


## famous-walker

Ειναι και η απειλή να την εκτοπίσουν οι δημιουργοί περιεχομένου με τις δικές τους πλατφόρμες.

----------


## tsigarid

> Ειναι και η απειλή να την εκτοπίσουν οι δημιουργοί περιεχομένου με τις δικές τους πλατφόρμες.


Κυρίως αυτό. Γι' αυτό άρχισε να βγάζει και ταινίες.

----------


## anon

αν μείωνε τιμές, να δουλευε και με ζημία εν προκειμένοις, προκειμένου να αποκτήσει όσο πιο μεγάλο δίκτυο γίνεται, θα μπορούσε επι άλλοις όροις να είχε και περιεχόμενο απο εταιρίες όπως DISNEY. Ομως δεν βλεπω να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο. Θα πάμε σε μια λύση, όπου θα πληρώνουμε 3-4 συνδρομές (το λιγότερο) σε διαφορετικούς media content providers?

----------


## Hetfield

> αν μείωνε τιμές, να δουλευε και με ζημία εν προκειμένοις, προκειμένου να αποκτήσει όσο πιο μεγάλο δίκτυο γίνεται, θα μπορούσε επι άλλοις όροις να είχε και περιεχόμενο απο εταιρίες όπως DISNEY. Ομως δεν βλεπω να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο. Θα πάμε σε μια λύση, όπου θα πληρώνουμε 3-4 συνδρομές (το λιγότερο) σε διαφορετικούς media content providers?


Θα αναγκαστουν απο τις συνθηκες να αναθεωρησουν και να διαμοιρασουν το περιεχομενο αναμεσα στις διαφορετικες πλατφορμες.
Αν ποτε θελουν να αντιμετωπισουν αποτελεσματικα την πειρατια βεβαια..

----------


## ThReSh

> αν μείωνε τιμές, να δουλευε και με ζημία εν προκειμένοις, προκειμένου να αποκτήσει όσο πιο μεγάλο δίκτυο γίνεται


Ελληνικοί ISPs ftw?  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> ναι είναι αληθεια ότι είμαι φαν ταινιών και ντοκιμαντέρ. μόνον.
> Εαν δεν ειναι για μένα, τότε για ποιόν ειναι;
> Για τους φανατικούς σειρων;


Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ, ναι. Η δύναμή του είναι οι σειρές.

Οι ταινίες που πετυχαίνω, με εξαίρεση κάποια παλιά αριστουργήματα, που προσωπικά δεν προτίθεμαι να πληρώνω για να είναι διαθέσιμα εάν μία στις χίλιες μου έρθει να τις ξαναδώ, είναι σάπιες αμερικανιές που είναι μόνο για dvd αν όχι για τον κάδο σκουπιδιών. Υπάρχουν απλά για να υπάρχουν, να λένε κάποιοι έχω διαθέσιμες τόσες χιλιάδες ταινίες, άσχετο που το 95% είναι για βατόμουρα.

 MINDHUNTER Dark Peaky Blinders La casa de papel Godless Black Mirror Stranger Things Narcos American Crime Story: The People v. O.J. Simpson Vikings House of Card Orange Is the New Black

Και είναι μόνο η αρχή. Μιλάμε για θησαυρό σειρών.

Δεν με φαντάζομαι πλέον να περιμένω να δω για 45η φορά remake, με τον θείο του spiderman να τον σκοτώνει κλέφτης  :Laughing:

----------


## PopManiac

Είναι νωρίς ακόμα αλλά σίγουρα θα δούμε πάρα πολλές ανακατατάξεις εδώ και συγχωνεύσεις / αλλαγές. Πολλά τα ζητήματα που εμπλέκονται (ρυθμιστικά / νομικά / business models) καθώς και πολλοί παίκτες από στούντιο μέχρι ISPs και διανομείς συν τους "νέους" όπως η Netflix.

Το μεγάλο "όπλο" της Netflix είναι ότι ήδη το μοντέλο της στηρίζεται σε πολύ δυναμική χρήση data από χρήση συνδρομητών και μπορεί να ανταποκρίνεται ενεργά σε απαιτήσεις.

Αλλά, σίγουρα εδώ θα έχουμε το επόμενο μεγάλο "πεδίο" μάχης και αν προσθέσουμε και πλατφόρμες όπως YouTube, μουσική, κλπ νομίζω πως θα δούμε πάρα πολλές και ενδιαφέρουσες (ευχάριστες ή μη) εξελίξεις

----------


## nikosmelt

Με διαμοιρασμό πάντως της συνδρομής το κόστος πέφτει πολύ. Και 2η και 3η πλατφόρμα πληρώνω αν χρειαστεί με αντίστοιχο ή και μεγαλύτερο κόστος, προκειμένου να έχω άμεση και νόμιμη πρόσβαση σε HD multimedia περιεχόμενο. Είναι απίστευτη η ευκολία χρήσης του και η ποιότητα εικόνας/ήχου.

----------


## sdikr

> Με διαμοιρασμό πάντως της συνδρομής το κόστος πέφτει πολύ. Και 2η και 3η πλατφόρμα πληρώνω αν χρειαστεί με αντίστοιχο ή και μεγαλύτερο κόστος, προκειμένου να έχω άμεση και νόμιμη πρόσβαση σε HD multimedia περιεχόμενο. Είναι απίστευτη η ευκολία χρήσης του και η ποιότητα εικόνας/ήχου.


Νομίζω πως ο σκοπός δεν θα πρέπει να είναι αν  θα είναι λογική η τιμή για εμάς με έναν διαμοιρασμό που είναι  μια "γρίζα" ζώνη και που μπορεί αύριο να αλλάξουν την πολιτική τους για αυτό,  αλλά το πως θα είναι η κανονική τιμή σε λογικά πλαίσια.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Νομίζω πως ο σκοπός δεν θα πρέπει να είναι αν  θα είναι λογική η τιμή για εμάς με έναν διαμοιρασμό που είναι  μια "γρίζα" ζώνη και που μπορεί αύριο να αλλάξουν την πολιτική τους για αυτό,  αλλά το πως θα είναι η κανονική τιμή σε λογικά πλαίσια.


Αν αλλάξει πολιτική για τον διαμοιρασμό θα χάσει πολύ πελατεία και το ξέρει.

----------


## anon

> Αν αλλάξει πολιτική για τον διαμοιρασμό θα χάσει πολύ πελατεία και το ξέρει.


Ολοι περιμένουν μέχρι να γίνουν καθεστώς, στην περίπτωση του Νετφλιξ, μέχρι το σημείο που ο διαμοιρασμός ταινιών ιντερνετικά θα είναι συνώνυμο του Νετφλιξ. Οπως οι ιντερνετικές πωλήσεις είναι Αμαζον, οι αναζητήσεις είναι Google, ο διαμοιρασμός προσωπικών video και τραγουδιών κλπ ειναι Youtube, κλπ κλπ κλπ. Τότε θα δούμε εαν αλλάξουν τους όρους (που θα τους αλλάξουν).

----------


## ThReSh

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάντως, σε απόλυτα νούμερα έχει πλέον περισσότερους συνδρομητές από όλα τα συνδρομητικά στις ΗΠΑ...

----------


## anon

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάντως, σε απόλυτα νούμερα έχει πλέον περισσότερους συνδρομητές από όλα τα συνδρομητικά στις ΗΠΑ...


εχοντας κάνει μια τεράστια υποδομή, είναι πλέον αδύνατον κάποιος άλλος να μπεί στο παιχνίδι ανταγωνιστικά, ακόμα και μεγάλα στουντιο. ΑΠο ένα σημείο και μετά πρέπει να έχεις τεράστιες τσέπες για να κάνεις, να κτίσεις, την ίδια υποδομή. Οχι βέβαια αδύνατον. Αλλα στο τέλος θα υπάρχει μόνο ένας....

----------


## famous-walker

Στην Αμερική τουλάχιστον ξεκίνησε λίγο ανάποδα. Σε αντίθεση πχ με το ΗΒ όπου τα δικαιώματα μοιραζόταν σε δυο παίχτες από την αρχή και δεν αρκούσε μια συνδρομή στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας, στην Αμερική ήταν λίγο πολύ one-stop shop. Οπότε δεν μετράνε μόνο οι υποδομές. Μετράει και το IP. Ίσως και περισσότερο. 

Αλλά ναι στο πολύ τέλος τείνει να μείνει μόνο ένας, ιδιαίτερα αν δεν επεμβαίνει το «κακό» κράτος.

----------


## giorgiosgr

Και βεβαια υπαρχουν σειρες που (μαλλον) δεν εχουν παιχτει ακομα στην Ελλαδα:
Elementary, για οσους τους φαινονται λιγα τα επεισοδια του Sherlock,
Lucifer, βασισμενο κατα καποιο τροπο στο Sherlock και αυτο...
Και για κατι αναλαφρο και διαφορετικο...
Good morning call
Mischievous kiss

----------


## ThReSh

> εχοντας κάνει μια τεράστια υποδομή, είναι πλέον αδύνατον κάποιος άλλος να μπεί στο παιχνίδι ανταγωνιστικά, ακόμα και μεγάλα στουντιο. ΑΠο ένα σημείο και μετά πρέπει να έχεις τεράστιες τσέπες για να κάνεις, να κτίσεις, την ίδια υποδομή. Οχι βέβαια αδύνατον. Αλλα στο τέλος θα υπάρχει μόνο ένας....


Η Disney αγοράζοντας τη Fox πήρε και το Hulu νομίζω, οπότε έχει κάτι έτοιμο...




> Lucifer, βασισμενο κατα καποιο τροπο στο Sherlock και αυτο...


Έτσι όπως το έκαναν, γιατί αν ήταν πράγματι βασισμένο στο comic θα ήταν γαμάτο...

----------


## kostas2005

Προσπαθούσα χτες να καταλάβω πόσες συνδρομές πρέπει να πληρώνω για να μπορώ να δω τις σειρές που πιστεύω θα μου αρέσουν.

Μάλλον καμία.
10 σειρές έψαξα και τελικά βρήκα μόνο την 1 στο amazon.
Αμφιβάλλω αν είχε και υπότιτλους.

Μάλλον πρέπει να κάνουν παραχωρήσεις ο ενας στον άλλο γιατί έτσι για εμένα δεν παει, δυσκολεύομαι να δω κάτι.

----------


## YAziDis

ομολογουμένως για εμάς είναι μια καινούρια δυνατότητα την οποία μέχρι τώρα δεν είχαμε. Από εδώ μέσα 100 να ρωτήσεις, δε νομίζω πως έστω και 2 άτομα θα βλέπουν ακριβώς τα ίδια. Προφανώς δε γίνεται να είναι όλοι τους ευχαριστημένοι. Εμείς μέχρι τώρα μάθαμε ότι μας αρέσει να το ψάχνουμε μόνοι μας για να το δούμε. Προφανώς στο εξωτερικό όταν έχεις συνδρομές κάπου, βλέπεις και καινούρια πράγματα που ίσως διαφορετικά να μην το έκανες. Εγώ πχ είδα αρκετές σειρές μέσω του Cosmote TV με τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξω να μου γράφει ολόκληρη τη σειρά, όπου αν δεν ήταν αυτό σειρές όπως πχ το Deutschland 83 να μην το έβλεπα. Επίσης επειδή αρκετές φορές όταν έχει βγει μια σειρά βαριέμαι να πρέπει να ψάχνω όλες τις season από την αρχή, με πλατφόρμες όπως του Netflix μου δόθηκε η δυνατότητα να τις δω από την αρχή, όπως ας πούμε το Peaky Blinders.
Αν περάσουν μερικά χρόνια, πιστεύω θα γίνεται όλο και καλύτερο το νετφλιξ και το κάθε νετφλιξ, όπως επίσης πιστεύω πως μετά το άνοιγμα σε τόσες πολλές αγορές, θα ακολουθήσουν και οι επόμενοι. Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι θέμα του καθένα πόσο κοστολογεί την διασκέδαση του. Προσωπικά από το να κάθομαι και να τα κατεβάζω, και να τρώω έστω και 10 λεπτά τον χρόνο μου την ημέρα, προτιμώ να μοιράζομαι τη συνδρομή μου όπως κάνω τώρα και με το netflix και να δίνω και 10-15 ευρώ το μήνα για να τα έχω όλα στην τηλεόρασή μου έτοιμα.
Επίσης, ίσως ακόμα να μην τους επηρεάζει, αλλά τα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια θα αρχίσουν να νιώθουν και την ανάσα και οι συνδρομητικές προφανώς, και με τον ανταγωνισμό πιστεύω πως θα βγουν ή καλύτερα πακέτα, ή φθηνότερα. Δε συγκρίνεται το "βλέπω αυτό που δείχνει και αν το πέτυχα καλώς" με το βάζω να δω ότι θέλω όποτε το θέλω.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Οι πιο πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν καν το επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο του NETFLIX.

Δείτε την νέα ταινία του Will Smith, το BRIGHT και θα καταλάβετε.
Έχει λάβει χάλια κριτικές, η ταινία βλέπεται ως action, αλλά δεν άξιζε για πολλούς τα 90μύρια που ξοδεύτηκαν για αυτήν.
Παρολαυτα ήδη κλείστηκε να βγει sequel.

Λοιπόν με 8 δις έτοιμα να ξοδευτούν για περιεχόμενο του χρόνου, ετοιμαστείτε για πολλές νέες ταινίες και σειρές που δεν θα βρείτε πουθενά αλλού.
Αυτή είναι η δύναμη του NETFLIX.

----------


## PopManiac

> Οι πιο πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν καν το επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο του NETFLIX.
> 
> Δείτε την νέα ταινία του Will Smith, το BRIGHT και θα καταλάβετε.
> Έχει λάβει χάλια κριτικές, η ταινία βλέπεται ως action, αλλά δεν άξιζε για πολλούς τα 90μύρια που ξοδεύτηκαν για αυτήν.
> Παρολαυτα ήδη κλείστηκε να βγει sequel.
> 
> Λοιπόν με 8 δις έτοιμα να ξοδευτούν για περιεχόμενο του χρόνου, ετοιμαστείτε για πολλές νέες ταινίες και σειρές που δεν θα βρείτε πουθενά αλλού.
> Αυτή είναι η δύναμη του NETFLIX.


Η "δύναμη" του NF το ξαναλέω είναι στην δυνατότητα να έχουν πρόσβαση στο πλήθος δεδομένων από τους χρήστες του και να κάνουν άμεση ανάλυση των δεδομένων αυτών. Συνεπώς μπορούν να σχεδιάζουν σειρές και ταινίες φτιαγμένες στο καλούπι των χρηστών του. Αυτή είναι η δυναμική της NF που δεν έχουν τα στούντιο - μπορεί δλδ να αναλύσει σε βάθος ετών τη συμπεριφορά χρηστών μέχρι και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. 

Για το λόγο αυτό έχει δηλώσει ότι το τι θα κάνει με σειρές / ταινίες, sequels ή prequels είναι αποκλειστικά δικό της θέμα4

----------


## anon

Δεν νομίζω να παίζει εδώ κάποια πλεονέκτημα. Οι σειρές είναι μια δραστηριότητα που κρατά χρόνια. Και επίσης θέλει και αρκετό χρόνο για προετοιμασία. Οπότε, εαν εγώ είμαι ένα στούντιο, δεν χρειάζεται να έχω τα δεδομένα του Νετφλιξ, αρκεί να βλέπω τι κάνει το Νετφλιξ, τι προγραμματίζει να κάνει για το μέλλον, και να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο απο άποψη σεναρίου ή ηθοποιών. ποιό ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα υπάρχει εδώ;

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν νομίζω να παίζει εδώ κάποια πλεονέκτημα. Οι σειρές είναι μια δραστηριότητα που κρατά χρόνια. Και επίσης θέλει και αρκετό χρόνο για προετοιμασία. Οπότε, εαν εγώ είμαι ένα στούντιο, δεν χρειάζεται να έχω τα δεδομένα του Νετφλιξ, αρκεί να βλέπω τι κάνει το Νετφλιξ, τι προγραμματίζει να κάνει για το μέλλον, και να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο απο άποψη σεναρίου ή ηθοποιών. ποιό ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα υπάρχει εδώ;


Παίζει και παραπαίζει, σκέψου το  :Wink:  Σε μια αγορά που πλέον είμαστε Just In Time στα "προϊόντα" που βγαίνουν, δεν είναι τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα να γνωρίζεις άμεσα και από τεράστια βάση δεδομένων χρηστών τι ακριβώς προτιμούν σε σημείο που μπορείς να ξέρεις ακόμα και σε συγκεκριμένα επεισόδια σε σειρές πού είναι το peak time, αν γίνεται pause (ενδεικτικό ίσως χαμηλού ενδιαφέροντος) και πόσο κλπ; Και να μπορείς να το σπάσεις σε ακριβή cohorts με όποια κατηγοριοποίηση θέλεις και έχοντας τεράστιο γεωγραφικό εύρος;

Και να τα γνωρίζεις εκ των προτέρων και με βάση αυτά να γυρίζεις σειρές και ταινίες; Τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα ΙΜΟ γιατί μπορείς πρώτος να χτυπήσεις σε κοινό που θέλεις.

----------


## Zus

> Παίζει και παραπαίζει, σκέψου το  Σε μια αγορά που πλέον είμαστε Just In Time στα "προϊόντα" που βγαίνουν, δεν είναι τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα να γνωρίζεις άμεσα και από τεράστια βάση δεδομένων χρηστών τι ακριβώς προτιμούν σε σημείο που μπορείς να ξέρεις ακόμα και σε συγκεκριμένα επεισόδια σε σειρές πού είναι το peak time, αν γίνεται pause (ενδεικτικό ίσως χαμηλού ενδιαφέροντος) και πόσο κλπ; Και να μπορείς να το σπάσεις σε ακριβή cohorts με όποια κατηγοριοποίηση θέλεις και έχοντας τεράστιο γεωγραφικό εύρος;
> 
> Και να τα γνωρίζεις εκ των προτέρων και με βάση αυτά να γυρίζεις σειρές και ταινίες; Τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα ΙΜΟ γιατί μπορείς πρώτος να χτυπήσεις σε κοινό που θέλεις.


To data mining που μπορεί να εξορυχθεί στην τεράστια αυτή βάση χρηστών, είναι τρομακτικό πλεονέκτημα.

----------


## tsigarid

> To data mining που μπορεί να εξορυχθεί στην τεράστια αυτή βάση χρηστών, είναι τρομακτικό πλεονέκτημα.


Data mining με τεράστιο sample bias. Δεν είναι τόσο τέλεια η βάση δεδομένων όσο την παρουσιάζεις.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Data mining με τεράστιο sample bias. Δεν είναι τόσο τέλεια η βάση δεδομένων όσο την παρουσιάζεις.


Γιατί να είναι τόσο μεγάλο το σφάλμα;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Μην το πάω παραπέρα και πουλάει ακριβά το Netflix τις τάσεις των χρηστών σε άλλα στούντιο λέμε τώρα.

----------


## kostas2005

Και είχα μια ελπίδα ότι στα γεράματα...
Αλλά από την στιγμή που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει την δύναμή του για να είναι on time εγώ είμαι ενα τίποτα.
Αυτο καταλαβαίνω εγώ.
Ακόμα και το netflix με περιφρονεί.

----------


## xhaos

> Data mining με τεράστιο sample bias. Δεν είναι τόσο τέλεια η βάση δεδομένων όσο την παρουσιάζεις.


1. https://qz.com/527008/an-algorithm-c...r-than-humans/
2. https://www.psychometrics.cam.ac.uk

Εκτός και αν bias θεωρείς σε σχέση με το παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό, οπότε εκεί έχει, αλλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει γιατί στη Νιγηρία δεν έχουν smart συσκευές και άρα δεν αποτελούν αυτή τη στιγμή potential customers.

----------


## tsigarid

> Γιατί να είναι τόσο μεγάλο το σφάλμα;


Μερικοί λόγοι που μου έρχονται στα γρήγορα στο μυαλό:
- Ξέρει τις τάσεις των ταινιών που περιέχει, όχι όλων.
- Ξέρει τις τάσεις αυτών που είναι ήδη πελάτες του, όχι αυτών που θέλει να κερδίσει.
- Ξέρει τις βαθμολογίες των χρηστών που επιλέγουν να βαθμολογήσουν, όχι όλων. 
- Ξέρει τις βαθμολογίες των χρηστών που είδαν κάποια ταινία, όχι αυτών που επέλεξαν να μη δουν κάποια, χωρίς να μπορεί να γνωρίζει γιατί δεν την είδαν.




> 1. https://qz.com/527008/an-algorithm-c...r-than-humans/
> 2. https://www.psychometrics.cam.ac.uk
> 
> Εκτός και αν bias θεωρείς σε σχέση με το παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό, οπότε εκεί έχει, αλλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει γιατί στη Νιγηρία δεν έχουν smart συσκευές και άρα δεν αποτελούν αυτή τη στιγμή potential customers.


Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά τα links με το sampling bias; Και όχι, δεν σκέφτομαι τον παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό, αλλά την μη τυχαία επιλογή δείγματος που καταλήγει στη βάση δεδομένων τους ανά χώρα, είτε αυτή λέγεται ΗΠΑ, είτε Ελλάδα, είτε Νιγηρία, είτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη.

----------


## xhaos

> Μερικοί λόγοι που μου έρχονται στα γρήγορα στο μυαλό:
> - Ξέρει τις τάσεις των ταινιών που περιέχει, όχι όλων.
> - Ξέρει τις τάσεις αυτών που είναι ήδη πελάτες του, όχι αυτών που θέλει να κερδίσει.
> - Ξέρει τις βαθμολογίες των χρηστών που επιλέγουν να βαθμολογήσουν, όχι όλων. 
> - Ξέρει τις βαθμολογίες των χρηστών που είδαν κάποια ταινία, όχι αυτών που επέλεξαν να μη δουν κάποια, χωρίς να μπορεί να γνωρίζει γιατί δεν την είδαν.
> 
> 
> 
> Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά τα links με το sampling bias; Και όχι, δεν σκέφτομαι τον παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό, αλλά την μη τυχαία επιλογή δείγματος που καταλήγει στη βάση δεδομένων τους ανά χώρα, είτε αυτή λέγεται ΗΠΑ, είτε Ελλάδα, είτε Νιγηρία, είτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη.


1. το δείγμα τους δεν είναι μόνο από τους συνδρομητές τους. πχ θυμήσου οτι κοιτάζουν την κίνηση σε torrents etc για να δουν τι θέλει ο κόσμος.
2. δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να δουν το γενικό παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό, αλλά τον πληθυσμό τον εν δυνάμει πελατών τους. αυτό σημαίνει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα (πχ ηλικία, εισόδημα, γεωγραφία, κλπ) και το έχουν καλύψει πολύ καλά.

----------


## PopManiac

> 1. το δείγμα τους δεν είναι μόνο από τους συνδρομητές τους. πχ θυμήσου οτι κοιτάζουν την κίνηση σε torrents etc για να δουν τι θέλει ο κόσμος.
> 2. δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να δουν το γενικό παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό, αλλά τον πληθυσμό τον εν δυνάμει πελατών τους. αυτό σημαίνει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα (πχ ηλικία, εισόδημα, γεωγραφία, κλπ) και το έχουν καλύψει πολύ καλά.


Ξεφεύγουμε λίγο  :Razz:  αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον αναφέρομαι στα δεδομένα που έχουν από τους συνδρομητές τους και το data mining που μπορούν να κάνουν εκεί

----------


## anonymos1982

> Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά τα links με το sampling bias; Και όχι, δεν σκέφτομαι τον παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό, αλλά την μη τυχαία επιλογή δείγματος που καταλήγει στη βάση δεδομένων τους ανά χώρα, είτε αυτή λέγεται ΗΠΑ, είτε Ελλάδα, είτε Νιγηρία, είτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη.


Δεν νομίζω να είναι σκοπός τους πάντως να ανιχνεύσουν σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο τι θέλει και πόσο ο καθένας. προφανώς και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα είχαν αποκλίσεις. 
Είναι γεγονός πάντως πως *αφού* γραφτείς συνδρομητής μπορούν να παρακολουθούν τι σ' αρέσει και πόσο

----------


## kostas2005

Αν ήξερε τόσα όσα λέμε θα είχε βγάλει plugin πχ για το Kodi.
Τόσοι εν δυνάμει πελάτες με αρκετή διάθεση να "παίξουν"  μιας και το κόστος ειναι μικρό και σου δίνετε η δυνατότητα να το βάλεις όσο θέλεις.
Σίγουρα θα το έβαζαν και κάποιοι θα συνέχιζαν.
Ειδικά στην τελευταία αναμπουμπούλα.

Και αφού ξέρει ότι κατι παίζει στις μισές smart του πλανήτη γιατί δεν κάνει κάτι?
Μην ακούσω ότι είναι θεμα κατασκευαστή..
Θα μπορούσε κάπως να το πιέσει νομίζω

Βασικά απορώ πως δεν κοιτάει και αυτές τις 2 περιπτώσεις που λέω.
Άστο το kodi.
Στις τηλεοράσεις?

----------


## Zus

Για το απίθανο mining που μπορεί να κάνουν με τις ταινίες-σειρές-ντοκιμαντέρ που ήδη περιέχουν, δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνεί κανείς. Αν δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτοί σε τόσο κλειστό σύστημα, που βλέπουν ακόμα και το pause, τότε ποιός μπορεί? Τα κινηματογραφικά στούντιο μέσω surveys, σε χρήστες που πατάνε random απλά για να κερδίσουν τα 0.50$/έρευνα?

----------


## tigra23

Με χαρά μου σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι το netflix έχει πια CDN από την WIND. Φαντάζομαι θα έχουν εγκατασταθεί και άλλα CDNs στους άλλους πάροχους. Οπότε οι ταχύτητες πια δεν θα καθορίζονται από το μπούκωμα στην σύνδεση με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη. Μπράβο στην Wind που συνεργάστηκε με την netflix και κερδισμένοι βγαίνουν όλοι!

----------


## ThReSh

> Με χαρά μου σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι το netflix έχει πια CDN από την WIND. Φαντάζομαι θα έχουν εγκατασταθεί και άλλα CDNs στους άλλους πάροχους. Οπότε οι ταχύτητες πια δεν θα καθορίζονται από το μπούκωμα στην σύνδεση με την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη. Μπράβο στην Wind που συνεργάστηκε με την netflix και κερδισμένοι βγαίνουν όλοι!


Πότε έγινε η αλλαγή/βελτίωση?

Πράγματι, βραδιάτικα πιάνουμε 44-45Mbps στο www.fast.com  :Very Happy:

----------


## minas

> Αν ήξερε τόσα όσα λέμε θα είχε βγάλει plugin πχ για το Kodi.
> Τόσοι εν δυνάμει πελάτες με αρκετή διάθεση να "παίξουν"  μιας και το κόστος ειναι μικρό και σου δίνετε η δυνατότητα να το βάλεις όσο θέλεις.
> Σίγουρα θα το έβαζαν και κάποιοι θα συνέχιζαν.
> Ειδικά στην τελευταία αναμπουμπούλα.
> 
> Και αφού ξέρει ότι κατι παίζει στις μισές smart του πλανήτη γιατί δεν κάνει κάτι?
> Μην ακούσω ότι είναι θεμα κατασκευαστή..
> Θα μπορούσε κάπως να το πιέσει νομίζω
> 
> ...


Είναι παράλογο για τον πάροχο περιεχομένου να γίνει developer για κάθε πλατφόρμα που μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποιος.
Δίνουν κώδικα και εκτελέσιμα για όλες τις δημοφιλείς πλατφόρμες, αλλά είναι αδύνατο να παρακολουθούν τις αλλαγές που αποφάσισε να κάνει η κάθε Samsung στη νέα της τηλεόραση.

Γι' αυτό και στο Kodi αυτό που κάνουν στο 18 είναι να το "πείσουν" να τρέξει με τις έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες που δίνει το Netflix (ειδικά για το DRM που γεννάει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα).

----------


## africa_twin

Όταν έχω ενεργοποιημένο vpn σε android tv box μου βγάζει μήνυμα σφάλματος και δεν κάνει αναπαραγωγή την ταινία. Με το που απενεργοποιώ το VPN παίζει κανονικά.
Είναι φυσιολογικό;

----------


## PopManiac

> Όταν έχω ενεργοποιημένο vpn σε android tv box μου βγάζει μήνυμα σφάλματος και δεν κάνει αναπαραγωγή την ταινία. Με το που απενεργοποιώ το VPN παίζει κανονικά.
> Είναι φυσιολογικό;


Μήπως η Netflix έχει ανανεώσει τη blocked λίστα της και έχει συμπεριλάβει τα DNS και IPs του VPN παρόχου; Το κάνει κατά καιρούς

----------


## africa_twin

> Μήπως η Netflix έχει ανανεώσει τη blocked λίστα της και έχει συμπεριλάβει τα DNS και IPs του VPN παρόχου; Το κάνει κατά καιρούς


Απ όσο βλέπω στο λίγο που έψαξα, αυτό μάλλον είναι... Υπάρχει τρόπος παράκαμψης;

----------


## PopManiac

> Απ όσο βλέπω στο λίγο που έψαξα, αυτό μάλλον είναι... Υπάρχει τρόπος παράκαμψης;


Όχι, θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να το αντιμετωπίσει ο πάροχος

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν έχω ενεργοποιημένο vpn σε android tv box μου βγάζει μήνυμα σφάλματος και δεν κάνει αναπαραγωγή την ταινία. Με το που απενεργοποιώ το VPN παίζει κανονικά.
> Είναι φυσιολογικό;


Αυτό μου το έχει κάνει με μια υπηρεσία vpn που είχα παλιότερα,  έπρεπε να επιλέξω κάποιον άλλον server - τοποθεσία

----------


## africa_twin

> Αυτό μου το έχει κάνει με μια υπηρεσία vpn που είχα παλιότερα,  έπρεπε να επιλέξω κάποιον άλλον server - τοποθεσία


Θα δοκιμάσω το μεσημέρι που θα είμαι σπίτι άλλη χώρα στο VPN μήπως και λυθεί  :Wink:

----------


## thourios

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για netflix 1080p και ήχο 5,1 το Roku Express Streaming Player σε καλή τιμή, λογική θα έλεγα, το οποίο αποστέλνεται και Ελλάδα
από amazon.uk. Αν θέλει 4Κ πάει σε κάτι ακριβότερο.
Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά το πήρε γνωστός για να αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα των υποτίτλων.
Η σελίδα του netflix που πιστοποιεί την συμβατότητα του εδώ

Τα παραπάνω τα γράφω με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν το έχω δει σε λειτουργία.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τι κάνει το NETFLIX τόσο δημοφιλές;

https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2.../#1e5d906f2d9e

----------


## ababapanos

Έχω Vdsl 50mb το οποίο το πιάνω φουλ και κατεβάζω στο μέγιστο της ταχύτητας μου.

Παρόλα αυτά όταν βλέπω μια ταινία 4Κ στο Netflix στα στοιχεία βλέπω ότι streemarei με περίπου 9 mbps ενώ έχω διαβάζει ότι κανονικά στις 4Κ ταινίες απαιτεί τουλάχιστον 25 Mbps .

Ξέρετε γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## YAziDis

> Έχω Vdsl 50mb το οποίο το πιάνω φουλ και κατεβάζω στο μέγιστο της ταχύτητας μου.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά όταν βλέπω μια ταινία 4Κ στο Netflix στα στοιχεία βλέπω ότι streemarei με περίπου 9 mbps ενώ έχω διαβάζει ότι κανονικά στις 4Κ ταινίες απαιτεί τουλάχιστον 25 Mbps .
> 
> Ξέρετε γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?


Στην τηλεοραση να υποθεσω το νετφλιξ; αν ναι με τι την εχεις συνδεσει, με καλωδιο ή wifi?

----------


## pankostas

Το ανωτέρω που ανεβάζει σε 4κ ταινίες ειναι 15.26Mb/s.

----------


## PopManiac

Πρέπει να παίζει και γενικά η κίνηση στους servers της Nf που καμιά φορά δημιουργεί bottlenecks. Την προηγούμενη Κυριακή π.χ. στο Βέλγιο έκανε διαρκώς reload όποιο επεισόδιο ή ταινία έβλεπα. Το δίκτυο ήταν μια χαρά, απόδειξη ότι το Amazon Prime έτρεχε κανονικά

----------


## giorgiosgr

> Έχω Vdsl 50mb το οποίο το πιάνω φουλ και κατεβάζω στο μέγιστο της ταχύτητας μου.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά όταν βλέπω μια ταινία 4Κ στο Netflix στα στοιχεία βλέπω ότι streemarei με περίπου 9 mbps ενώ έχω διαβάζει ότι κανονικά στις 4Κ ταινίες απαιτεί τουλάχιστον 25 Mbps .


Ενταξει ειναι, το Netflix χρησημοποιει πλεον μεγαλη συμπιεση hevc και δεν θελει 25 Mbs, ασχετα αν γραφουν ακομη στο faq για 25, στην πραξη δεν θα το δεις.

----------


## anon

> Ενταξει ειναι, το Netflix χρησημοποιει πλεον μεγαλη συμπιεση hevc και δεν θελει 25 Mbs, ασχετα αν γραφουν ακομη στο faq για 25, στην πραξη δεν θα το δεις.


Mε γραμμή με συγχρονισμό στα 14Mbps, WIND, έβλεπα Netflix στα 4Κ. Mια χαρά.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Mε γραμμή με συγχρονισμό στα 14Mbps, WIND, έβλεπα Netflix στα 4Κ. Mια χαρά.


Πού το ξέρεις ότι ήταν 4κ;

----------


## ckbond

> Πού το ξέρεις ότι ήταν 4κ;


Αν μιλάμε πάντα για Netflix σε SmartTV χρησιμοποιώντας το app της τηλεόρασης αν πατήσεις το INFO κουμπί σου δείχνει τι ανάλυση βλέπεις και τι bandwidth χρησιμοποιεί.

----------


## goku

> Αν μιλάμε πάντα για Netflix σε SmartTV χρησιμοποιώντας το app της τηλεόρασης αν πατήσεις το INFO κουμπί σου δείχνει τι ανάλυση βλέπεις και τι bandwidth χρησιμοποιεί.


Ναι, αλλά άλλο το 4Κ με bitrate 9mbps, άλλο με 15mbps και άλλο με 25mbps, ακόμη και με HEVC.

----------


## tigra23

> Πρέπει να παίζει και γενικά η κίνηση στους servers της Nf που καμιά φορά δημιουργεί bottlenecks. Την προηγούμενη Κυριακή π.χ. στο Βέλγιο έκανε διαρκώς reload όποιο επεισόδιο ή ταινία έβλεπα. Το δίκτυο ήταν μια χαρά, απόδειξη ότι το Amazon Prime έτρεχε κανονικά


Να υπενθημίσω ότι το Netflix έχει εγκαταστήσει servers του CDN στην Wind. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω τι κάνουν. Θα παρακαλούσα τα παιδιά που έχουν forthnet, cosmote, ή vodafone να μας πουν από ποιους servers παίζουν. Από browser το βλέπουμε με το shortcut Ctrl + Shift + Alt + D ή με το άλλο Ctrl + Shift + Alt + S

----------


## nikosmelt

> Να υπενθημίσω ότι το Netflix έχει εγκαταστήσει servers του CDN στην Wind. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω τι κάνουν. Θα παρακαλούσα τα παιδιά που έχουν forthnet, cosmote, ή vodafone να μας πουν από ποιους servers παίζουν. Από browser το βλέπουμε με το shortcut Ctrl + Shift + Alt + D ή με το άλλο Ctrl + Shift + Alt + S





Δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται από εδώ, είναι το app των win. Πάροχος Voda.

----------


## anon

> Αν μιλάμε πάντα για Netflix σε SmartTV χρησιμοποιώντας το app της τηλεόρασης αν πατήσεις το INFO κουμπί σου δείχνει τι ανάλυση βλέπεις και τι bandwidth χρησιμοποιεί.


ακριβώς

----------


## pankostas

> Ναι, αλλά άλλο το 4Κ με bitrate 9mbps, άλλο με 15mbps και άλλο με 25mbps, ακόμη και με HEVC.


Αυτό έγραψα πιο πάνω! Δεν Θα δεις 4Κ πάνω από 15.26mb.ΔΕΝ υπάρχει 25mbps.
Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και το επιβεβαίωσαν. 
Έχω ΟΤΕ 100αρα.
Απλώς προτείνουν ελάχιστο 25αρι, για να είναι όλα ομαλά!

----------


## tigra23

> Δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται από εδώ, είναι το app των win. Πάροχος Voda.


Μάλλον δεν έχει η voda CDN. Μπράβο στην Wind πάντως. Περίμενα ότι και οι άλλοι θα έκαναν το ίδιο. Ενδεχομένως φοβούνται για την IPTV που προσφέρουν;

----------


## ababapanos

> Αυτό έγραψα πιο πάνω! Δεν Θα δεις 4Κ πάνω από 15.26mb.ΔΕΝ υπάρχει 25mbps.
> Επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και το επιβεβαίωσαν. 
> Έχω ΟΤΕ 100αρα.
> Απλώς προτείνουν ελάχιστο 25αρι, για να είναι όλα ομαλά!


Απλά μου κάνει εντυπωση που στο Netflix με μόλις 9mb έχει τόσο καλή εικόνα... Στο YouTube πια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί να πιάσει σε 4Κ βίντεο? Εμένα με 50αρι έχει τύχει να δω μέχρι και 42mb?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Απλά μου κάνει εντυπωση που στο Netflix με μόλις 9mb έχει τόσο καλή εικόνα... Στο YouTube πια είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί να πιάσει σε 4Κ βίντεο? Εμένα με 50αρι έχει τύχει να δω μέχρι και 42mb?


Άλλη συμπίεση το καθένα.

----------


## YAziDis

Για να μην ανοίγω ξεχωριστό θέμα, είπα να γράψω εδώ τις εντυπώσεις μου. Έχω Netflix και έχω και Apple TV, αλλά και μια LG όπου δουλεύει το 4Κ. Διάβασα πιο πάνω που είπατε ότι εν τέλη μπορείς να δεις και 4Κ και με γραμμή στα 15+Mbps και είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
Το Apple TV μου είναι το 4, οπότε δεν υποστηρίζει το 4Κ, αλλά το μενού και η εικόνα όταν το σύγκρινα με την εφαρμογή του Netflix στην LG ήταν κλάσης ανώτερο, και ακόμα και η εικόνα μου φαινόταν πιο "smooth". Εντωμεταξύ εγώ στο τηλεχειριστήριο της τηλεόρασης δεν έχω i (info) button, και δε μπορούσα να δω την ποιότητα της εικόνας που έπαιζε τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή, αλλά μετά από κατέβασμα της εφαρμογής της LG στο κινητό, εκεί υπάρχει, οπότε άρχισα τις δοκιμές στα 4Κ προγράμματα μέσω της Netflix εφαρμογής της LG. Όντως μετά από λίγο ενώ ξεκινούσε στα 720, πήγαινε στα 1080, και μετά από λίγη ώρα έφτανε τα 2190. Έχω γραμμή 16mbps.
Το θέμα πάντως είναι πως δεν έβλεπα διαφορές μεταξύ HD και 4K εικόνας στην τηλεόρασή μου, και είναι 49 ιντσών, και τοποθετημένη στα 2 μέτρα από τον καναπέ. Νομίζω με έβγαλε και απ'το δίλημμα που είχα όταν σκεφτόμουν να πάω σε vdsl 30.
Όσοι έχουν 4κ και καλές γραμμές, έχετε δει τεράστιες διαφορές μεταξύ HD και 4Κ?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Για να μην ανοίγω ξεχωριστό θέμα, είπα να γράψω εδώ τις εντυπώσεις μου. Έχω Netflix και έχω και Apple TV, αλλά και μια LG όπου δουλεύει το 4Κ. Διάβασα πιο πάνω που είπατε ότι εν τέλη μπορείς να δεις και 4Κ και με γραμμή στα 15+Mbps και είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
> Το Apple TV μου είναι το 4, οπότε δεν υποστηρίζει το 4Κ, αλλά το μενού και η εικόνα όταν το σύγκρινα με την εφαρμογή του Netflix στην LG ήταν κλάσης ανώτερο, και ακόμα και η εικόνα μου φαινόταν πιο "smooth". Εντωμεταξύ εγώ στο τηλεχειριστήριο της τηλεόρασης δεν έχω i (info) button, και δε μπορούσα να δω την ποιότητα της εικόνας που έπαιζε τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή, αλλά μετά από κατέβασμα της εφαρμογής της LG στο κινητό, εκεί υπάρχει, οπότε άρχισα τις δοκιμές στα 4Κ προγράμματα μέσω της Netflix εφαρμογής της LG. Όντως μετά από λίγο ενώ ξεκινούσε στα 720, πήγαινε στα 1080, και μετά από λίγη ώρα έφτανε τα 2190. Έχω γραμμή 16mbps.
> Το θέμα πάντως είναι πως δεν έβλεπα διαφορές μεταξύ HD και 4K εικόνας στην τηλεόρασή μου, και είναι 49 ιντσών, και τοποθετημένη στα 2 μέτρα από τον καναπέ. Νομίζω με έβγαλε και απ'το δίλημμα που είχα όταν σκεφτόμουν να πάω σε vdsl 30.
> Όσοι έχουν 4κ και καλές γραμμές, έχετε δει τεράστιες διαφορές μεταξύ HD και 4Κ?


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βλέπεις την διαφορά μεταξύ 4κ και HD. Έχει μεγάλη αλλαγή στην λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## YAziDis

Είχα βάλει και δοκίμασα να δω το Dark. Στην εναλλαγή που έκανε από 1080 σε 2190 δεν είδα σχεδόν καμία διαφορά.. Δε ξέρω αν δοκιμάσω κάποια άλλη ταινία/σειρά με περισσότερα πλάνα σε τοπία αλλά πραγματικά δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.

----------


## user2163

Ναι και εγώ μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω με LG 50αρα τηλεόραση 4κ και 4κ streaming απο το app του netflix ότι οι διαφορές είναι αρκετά μεγάλες στα 2-2.5 μέτρα.

----------


## anon

Παίζει ρόλο και το περιεχόμενο (και με τι ανάλυση/ποιότητα έχει τραβηχτεί αρχικά). Οσο και να ανεβάζεις την ανάλυση, δεν πρόκειται να δείς τίποτα καλύτερο εαν ήδη αρχικά ήταν σε απλό HD.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Παίζει ρόλο και το περιεχόμενο (και με τι ανάλυση/ποιότητα έχει τραβηχτεί αρχικά). Οσο και να ανεβάζεις την ανάλυση, δεν πρόκειται να δείς τίποτα καλύτερο εαν ήδη αρχικά ήταν σε απλό HD.


Είδα το Godfather στο Netflix (ταινία του 1972) και σε 4κ με τίποτα δεν θύμιζε ταινία σε απλό HD.

----------


## YAziDis

Δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω.. Κάθισα και ξανά έβαλα 4-5 ταινίες/σειρές, πάτησα και το info για να βλέπω mbps και 1080/2160, το προχωρούσα μπροστά και σε σημεία με εξωτερικά γυρίσματα, φόρτωνε το 1080, και όταν έβλεπα να ανεβαίνει στα 2160 δεν έβλεπα διαφορά στην εικόνα.  :Sad:

----------


## famous-walker

> Δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω.. Κάθισα και ξανά έβαλα 4-5 ταινίες/σειρές, πάτησα και το info για να βλέπω mbps και 1080/2160, το προχωρούσα μπροστά και σε σημεία με εξωτερικά γυρίσματα, φόρτωνε το 1080, και όταν έβλεπα να ανεβαίνει στα 2160 δεν έβλεπα διαφορά στην εικόνα.


Σε ποια τηλεόραση/μέσο το βλέπεις;

----------


## hellenicsun

> Είδα το Godfather στο Netflix (ταινία του 1972) και σε 4κ με τίποτα δεν θύμιζε ταινία σε απλό HD.


Εγώ το έχω σε Blu-ray και όντως η δουλειά που έχει γίνει στη ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## famous-walker

> Εγώ το έχω σε Blu-ray και όντως η δουλειά που έχει γίνει στη ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι πολύ καλή.


Τι bluray UHD;

----------


## YAziDis

> Σε ποια τηλεόραση/μέσο το βλέπεις;


LG 49UH750v

----------


## famous-walker

> LG 49UH750v


Και απόσταση; Αν είσαι πάνω απο 2 μέτρα είναι πιο δύσκολο να δεις την διαφορά.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δεν ξέρω τι να σας πω.. Κάθισα και ξανά έβαλα 4-5 ταινίες/σειρές, πάτησα και το info για να βλέπω mbps και 1080/2160, το προχωρούσα μπροστά και σε σημεία με εξωτερικά γυρίσματα, φόρτωνε το 1080, και όταν έβλεπα να ανεβαίνει στα 2160 δεν έβλεπα διαφορά στην εικόνα.


Μιλάς για 2κ;
Μιλάμε για 4κ

----------


## ThReSh

> Μιλάς για 2κ;
> Μιλάμε για 4κ


μιλάει για την κάθετη, Χ2160...




> Και απόσταση; Αν είσαι πάνω απο 2 μέτρα είναι πιο δύσκολο να δεις την διαφορά.


Ακριβώς.

Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι η LG στα περισσότερα 4Κ LCD μοντέλα της έχει RGBW Panel, δλδ όχι πραγματικό 4Κ...

----------


## YAziDis

> Και απόσταση; Αν είσαι πάνω απο 2 μέτρα είναι πιο δύσκολο να δεις την διαφορά.


Τηλεόραση - μάτι 1,95μέτρα. Όντως για την κάθετη μιλάω γιατί στο info όταν παίζει το app του netflix μόνο αυτή μου δίνει. Δε μου λέει όλο το resolution.
Επίσης στο Youtube app όταν μπαίνω σε 4Κ video είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα με τα 4Κ του Netflix.

----------


## sdikr

> Μιλάς για 2κ;
> Μιλάμε για 4κ


Αυτό είναι το 4κ
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution

----------


## aggelosn

Εξηγήστε μου κάτι...κατέβασα πχ. μια ταινία την Ολική Επαναφορά του 2012 από το laptop μου και το μέγεθος του αρχείου είναι 2GB. Η ίδια ταινία από κινητό nexus κατεβαίνει μέσω της επίσημης εφαρμογής του Νετφλιξ με 615 mb. Πως γίνεται αυτό ; Όπως καταλαβαίνετε στην πρώτη περίπτωση μιλάμε για πραγματικά HD εικόνα ενώ στην δεύτερη περίπτωση μιλάμε απλά για μια SD και πολλά λέω...δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος από smartphone me android να δούμε HD ή κάνω κάπου λάθος ;  Δοκιμάστε και σεις να κατεβάσετε αυτή την ταινία από κινητό και πείτε μου πόσο μέγεθος σας δίνει το αρχείο.

----------


## nikosmelt

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι το κινητό σου δεν υποστηρίζει HD Netflix, οπότε λογικό ότι την κατεβάζει σε SD. Ποιό κινητό έχεις?

----------


## thourios

Tο κινητό δεν είναι certified για να κατεβαίνει σε HD μάλλον.

----------


## aggelosn

Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε ένα nexus 5, σε ένα moto g4 και σε ένα xiaomi mi a1. Σε εσας δηλαδή αυτή την ταινία που σας είπα σας την βγάζει με 2GB στο κινητό ;

----------


## Zus

Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι το μέγεθος του αρχείου που κατεβαίνει για offline view, διαφέρει όπως και να χει από υπολογιστή σε κινητό?  :Thinking:

----------


## PopManiac

> Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι το μέγεθος του αρχείου που κατεβαίνει για offline view, διαφέρει όπως και να χει από υπολογιστή σε κινητό?


Έτσι είναι  :Wink:

----------


## aggelosn

Όπως και να χει όντως καμία συσκευή μου δεν είναι μέσα σε αυτές που λέει το netflix, πλην του laptop...lλύθηκε η απορία μου :Smile:  https://help.netflix.com/el/node/23939

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Όπως και να χει όντως καμία συσκευή μου δεν είναι μέσα σε αυτές που λέει το netflix, πλην του laptop...lλύθηκε η απορία μου https://help.netflix.com/el/node/23939


Οι περισσότερες δεν είναι 
Αυτό συζητάμε εδώ και 25 σελίδες

----------


## thourios

Ένα πολύ καλό νέο. Αν ισχύει αφού είναι από unofficial σελίδα.



> ΝΕΑ: Η εταιρεία ξεκίνησε δοκιμαστικά να περνάει τους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους με άλλη μορφή. Αυτό σημαίνει δύο πράγματα: 
> α) Όσοι αντιμετωπίζατε πρόβλημα σε παλιάς κατασκευής συσκευής και δεν αναγνωρίζονταν τα ελληνικά ως γλώσσα υποτίτλων, υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να αρχίσετε να βλέπετε την επιλογή των ελληνικών υποτίτλων, μιας και αυτό παρακάμπτει την μη αναβάθμιση του 2016.
> β) Μπορείτε πλέον να αλλάζετε την μορφή των υποτίτλων και στους ελληνικούς. (Χρώμα, σκίαση, γραμματοσειρά, μέγεθος) [Η ρύθμιση αυτή μόνο μέσω του ιστοτόπου και όχι εφαρμογής]
> 
> Θα το δείτε στις νέες προσθήκες σίγουρα:
> π.χ. 
> - Netflix: Καμιά σαν Εσένα / Irreplacable You 
> - Netflix: Πρώτη Ομάδα Γιουβέντους/ First Team Juventus
> - Netflix: Ο Επόμενος Καλεσμένος μου: Ντέιβιντ Λέτερμαν (2ο μέρος)
> ...


και στις περισσότερες νέες προσθήκες υποτίτλων, που μπαίνουν πλέον στην νέα μορφή, κάνετε, λοιπόν, μια προσπάθεια να ελέγξετε

----------


## pankostas

Σχετικά με το 4Κ που λέτε , έχω τηλεόραση LG UJ750v και η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη ανάμεσα σε 1080 και 2160p. 
Η μεγαλύτερη διαφορά είναι και στο bitrate , που σε HD το ανωτέρω είναι 7mbps ενώ στο 2160 παίζει 7 , μετά 9 , μετά 11 και Τέλος 15mbps που φαίνεται τεράστια διαφορά!

----------


## YAziDis

Υπάρχει περίπτωση το bitrate στις χαμηλες ταχύτητες του 4K να είναι διαφορετικό και για αυτό να μη βλέπω εγώ ουσιαστικές διαφορές; Διότι εγώ έχω 16άρα γραμμή.

----------


## pankostas

Πατάς το info και βλέπεις το bitrate.

----------


## YAziDis

Και ομως, στη δικη μου τηλεοραση δεν το βγαζει. Ελεγε μονο την ταχυτητα σε mbps / αναλυση (την καθετη)

----------


## thourios

> Και ομως, στη δικη μου τηλεοραση δεν το βγαζει. Ελεγε μονο την ταχυτητα σε mbps / αναλυση (την καθετη)


Ίσως να έχει παλαιότερη εφαρμογή. Ίσως και να είναι κάποια μάρκα πλην των certified.

----------


## pankostas

Τι ταχύτητα σε mbps σε δείχνει σε 2160 ανάλυση?

----------


## YAziDis

Η εφαρμογη μου ανανεωνεται συνεχως. Η τηλεοραση ειναι του 2016 ουσιαστικα, και εγω την αγορασα πριν 1 χρονο.
Οταν μου εδειχνε 2160, επιανα 9+Mbps

----------


## thourios

Έχει κάτι δοκιμαστικά μέσα το ίδιο το netflix Δείτε τα.
https://www.netflix.com/title/80018593

πατήστε μετά εκεί που λέει *επεισόδια* για να δείτε και άλλα test patterns.

----------


## YAziDis

Έτρεξα το Test patterns αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά. Πάντως το ανώτατο resolution το πιάνω στα 16.000kbps όπως λέει και η εικόνα. Πάντως και με άλλο άτομο στο δωμάτιο διαφορά δεν είδαμε ουσιαστική. Δε ξέρω τι παίζει και δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Πάντως ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Έτρεξα το Test patterns αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά. Πάντως το ανώτατο resolution το πιάνω στα 16.000kbps όπως λέει και η εικόνα. Πάντως και με άλλο άτομο στο δωμάτιο διαφορά δεν είδαμε ουσιαστική. Δε ξέρω τι παίζει και δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Πάντως ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.


Μα τι να καταλάβεις.
Βλέπεις την ανάλυση πάνω δεξιά.
4κ είναι (2160)

----------


## YAziDis

Σε ταινιες που βαζω το HD με το 4Κ εχει μηδαμινη με ελαχιστη διαφορα σε μενα. Οταν αλλαζει απο 1080 σε 4Κ ουτε που το καταλαβαινω. Αυτο εννοω.

----------


## tsigarid

> Έχει κάτι δοκιμαστικά μέσα το ίδιο το netflix Δείτε τα.
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80018593
> 
> πατήστε μετά εκεί που λέει *επεισόδια* για να δείτε και άλλα test patterns.


Εμένα δεν ξεκινάει καν το βίντεο, φορτώνει την πρώτη εικόνα και μένει εκεί.  :Thinking:

----------


## pankostas

> Η εφαρμογη μου ανανεωνεται συνεχως. Η τηλεοραση ειναι του 2016 ουσιαστικα, και εγω την αγορασα πριν 1 χρονο.
> Οταν μου εδειχνε 2160, επιανα 9+Mbps


Αυτό λέμε! Όλα τα 4k πιάνουν ανβτερη ταχύτητα 15.26mbps. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην εικονα από τα 9 στα 15. 
Άσχετα που γυρίζει αε 4Κ στα 9mbps , η εικόνα είναι πιο καθαρή όταν πιάνει το 15mbps.

----------


## nikosmelt

Μέσω του κρυφού μενού στο windows app (Ctrl - Alt - Shift - S) είχα ενεργοποιήσει σε κάποια φάση να μην πιάνει πάνω από κάποιο συγκεκριμένο bitrate το video (συγκεκριμένα στα 5360kbps). Ενώ κανονικά πατώντας το Reset στο εν λόγω μενού θα έπρεπε να εξαφανίζεται αυτό δυστυχώς δεν το κάνει, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να πιάσω παραπάνω. Συνδρομή έχω την πιο ακριβή, που είναι για 4k, άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα και η ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου δεν έχει διαφοροποιηθεί. Επικοινώνησα και με το Netflix, μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν αυτοί να κάνουν κάτι από εκεί. Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## giorgiosgr

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται για το πως τα πανε οι παροχοι στην Ελλαδα στη συνδεση με Netflix δειτε αυτο:
https://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/country/greece/
Καλυτερος ο οτε, χειροτερη η wind.

----------


## anon

> Για οσους ενδιαφερονται για το πως τα πανε οι παροχοι στην Ελλαδα στη συνδεση με Netflix δειτε αυτο:
> https://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/country/greece/
> Καλυτερος ο οτε, χειροτερη η wind.


απο 3.46 εως 2,62 ο χειρότερος (WIND). Για όλα ομως τα devices (περιλαμβάνει και κινητά, τάμπλετ τα πάντα). Δεν νομίζω ότι βλέπω ουσιαστική διαφορά

----------


## ThReSh

> Για οσους ενδιαφερονται για το πως τα πανε οι παροχοι στην Ελλαδα στη συνδεση με Netflix δειτε αυτο:
> https://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/country/greece/
> Καλυτερος ο οτε, χειροτερη η wind.


Εδώ και κάμποσες βδομάδες βέβαια στο speedtest του Netflix (fast.com) η Wind πάει κομμάτια...

----------


## YAziDis

Είναι βέβαια μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο τα αποτελέσματα. Όταν βγάλουν τον Φεβρουάριο θα δούμε αν έχουν κάποια ουσιαστική διαφορά.

----------


## tigra23

> απο 3.46 εως 2,62 ο χειρότερος (WIND). Για όλα ομως τα devices (περιλαμβάνει και κινητά, τάμπλετ τα πάντα). Δεν νομίζω ότι βλέπω ουσιαστική διαφορά


Δεν έχει σημασία αυτό. H Wind έχει πια εγκαταστήσει CDN του Netflix και στους περισσότερους τερματίζει την γραμμή. Δεν νομίζω κανένας άλλος πάροχος να έχει εγκαταστήσει CDN.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν έχει σημασία αυτό. H Wind έχει πια εγκαταστήσει CDN του Netflix και στους περισσότερους τερματίζει την γραμμή. Δεν νομίζω κανένας άλλος πάροχος να έχει εγκαταστήσει CDN.


Οι άλλοι μπορεί να μην χρειάζονται local cache,  το κακό ακόμα με την cache είναι οτι μπορεί να βοηθήσει μόνο με το περιεχόμενο που έχει κάνει cache

----------


## tigra23

> Οι άλλοι μπορεί να μην χρειάζονται local cache,  το κακό ακόμα με την cache είναι οτι μπορεί να βοηθήσει μόνο με το περιεχόμενο που έχει κάνει cache



Από cache, άλλο cdn. Οι servers είναι υπό τον έλεγχο του Netflix.

----------


## sdikr

> Από cache, άλλο cdn. Οι servers είναι υπό τον έλεγχο του Netflix.



Σύμφωνα με το Netflix




> we are able to use sophisticated popularity models to make sure the right file is on the right server at the right time. These advanced algorithms share some common approaches, and sometimes common inputs, with our industry-leading content recommendation systems.
> 
> As we touched on above, pre-positioning content in this way allows us to avoid any significant utilization of internet “backbone” capacity. Take the continent of Australia, for example. All access to internet content that does not originate in Australia comes via a number of undersea cables. *Rather than using this expensive undersea capacity to serve Netflix traffic, we copy each file once from our US-based transcoding repository to the storage locations within Australia. This is done during off-peak hours, when we’re not competing with other internet traffic. After each file is on the continent, it is then replicated to dozens of Open Connect servers within each ISP network.*


Κάνει δηλαδή caching ανάλογα με το τι θεωρεί ο αλγόριθμος οτι θα ζητήσουνε οι χρήστες να δούνε, δεν έχει όμως το σύνολο της βιβλιοθήκης του Netflix

----------


## xhaos

Δε λέει αυτό. Λέει ότι φορτώνει τα locally available content. Το είχα βρει κάπου.

----------


## thourios

Σήμερα δοκίμασα σε μια Panasonic 55 AS640E να δω αν λειτουργούν οι Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι όπως ισχυρίζεται το netflix σε κάποιες από τις σειρές.
Πραγματικά λειτουργούν. Επικοινώνησα μέσω chat μαζί τους για να δω αν θα συνεχιστεί η προσπάθεια αυτή εκ μέρους τους. Μου είπαν ότι θα συνεχίσουν αλλά καλό είναι να τους στέλνουμε feedback με τις συσκευές που λειτουργούν ή υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Θα δοκιμάσω αργότερα και σε μια LG που έχω να δω τι γίνεται.

----------


## kostas2005

> Ένα πολύ καλό νέο. Αν ισχύει αφού είναι από unofficial σελίδα.
> 
> 
> και στις περισσότερες νέες προσθήκες υποτίτλων, που μπαίνουν πλέον στην νέα μορφή, κάνετε, λοιπόν, μια προσπάθεια να ελέγξετε


στην Panasonic που δοκίμασα μια ταινία δεν μου δίνει δυνατότητα μέσα απο το menu των υποτίτλων για ελληνικά.
Μήπως φταίει ότι έχω την γλώσσα στο netflix στα αγγλικά γιατί δεν θέλω να βλέπω μετάφραση στους τίτλους ταινιών και σειρών?

----------


## thourios

Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να προχωράει όπως θα έπρεπε αυτή η προσπάθεια τουλάχιστον στους νέους τίτλους.

*kostas2005*  Για γύρισε το στα Ελληνικά μήπως και δεις κάποια μεταβολή στους υπότιτλους και αν δεν θες μετά τους ξαναγυρίζεις.

----------


## YAziDis

Καταρχην δεν ειναι σε ολους τπυς τιτλους. Δοκιμασε να δεις ας πουμε τα τελευταια επεισοδια του black lightning να δεις αν παιζουν

----------


## giorgiosgr

Χτες παρατηρησα οτι το fast τεστ του netflix τερματιζει την 50αρα και στην κοσμοτε. Σε παλιοτερες δοκιμες σε 2 διαφορετικα σπιτια (Αθηνα και επαρχια με 50αρες vdsl) εφτανε μεχρι 20-22.

----------


## tigra23

> Χτες παρατηρησα οτι το fast τεστ του netflix τερματιζει την 50αρα και στην κοσμοτε. Σε παλιοτερες δοκιμες σε 2 διαφορετικα σπιτια (Αθηνα και επαρχια με 50αρες vdsl) εφτανε μεχρι 20-22.


Μπορεί να έβαλαν και αυτοί CDN του Netflix. Για τσέκαρέ το.




> Να υπενθημίσω ότι το Netflix έχει εγκαταστήσει servers του CDN στην Wind. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω τι κάνουν. Θα παρακαλούσα τα παιδιά που έχουν forthnet, cosmote, ή vodafone να μας πουν από ποιους servers παίζουν. Από browser το βλέπουμε με το shortcut Ctrl + Shift + Alt + D ή με το άλλο Ctrl + Shift + Alt + S

----------


## silverblue

> Χτες παρατηρησα οτι το fast τεστ του netflix τερματιζει την 50αρα και στην κοσμοτε. Σε παλιοτερες δοκιμες σε 2 διαφορετικα σπιτια (Αθηνα και επαρχια με 50αρες vdsl) εφτανε μεχρι 20-22.


Και γω με 50άρα Cosmote αλλά πάνω από 25 δεν έχω δει στο fast.com.




> Μπορεί να έβαλαν και αυτοί CDN του Netflix. Για τσέκαρέ το.


Μπα, από FRA βλέπω να τραβάει στο streaming.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μπορεί να έβαλαν και αυτοί CDN του Netflix. Για τσέκαρέ το.


H Wind έχει ακόμα? Διότι πλέον δεν πιάνει τα 44-45Mbps που έπιανε όταν το είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι...

----------


## tigra23

> H Wind έχει ακόμα? Διότι πλέον δεν πιάνει τα 44-45Mbps που έπιανε όταν το είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι...


Δεν έχω πια Netflix. Αλλά το fast.com βλέπω ότι τραβάει από server στην Γαλλία. WTF. Δεν το περίμενα αυτό...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

ΟΤΕ και με διαφορά είναι πρώτη.
Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=465785

----------


## ThReSh

> ΟΤΕ και με διαφορά είναι πρώτη.
> Περισσότερα εδώ:
> http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=465785


Γελάνε οι διαφορές όμως...  :Razz:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

TFW έχεις Wind και βλέπεις αυτά τα γραφήματα  :Sad: 
Όποτε κάνω το speedtest του Netflix (το τρέχω σε home cinema της LG) το bitrate πάει max 3.5Mbps.

Πάντως το τελευταίο δίμηνο έχω δει μια βελτιωσούλα.

----------


## Thuglife

Κάτι πρέπει να έχει αλλάξει, και εγώ δεν είχα δει πάνω από 20κάτι Mbps.

----------


## silverblue

Φίλε thuglife από πού βλέπεις να τραβάει δεδομένα; Εμένα δείχνει να παίρνει από Λονδίνο, Φρανκφούρτη και Βιέννη και πάνω από 25 δεν έχω δει.

----------


## pankostas

Όντως και εγώ με ΟΤΕ , σε κινητό με 2.4ghz έχω αυτο 1η φορα:

----------


## Thuglife

ipv4, wtf :P

----------


## Red Yonko

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το χεις free?

----------


## tigra23

Χμ. Πάντως εμένα ξαναέβαλε το CDN της Wind και σχεδόν τερματίζει την 50άρα.

----------


## Red Yonko

Κάτσε που κολλάει αυτό με το θέμα;

----------


## silverblue

14Mbps τώρα στο fast.com. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει...

----------


## Red Yonko

Εχει να κανει με το νετφλιξ? Σε αργει?

----------


## silverblue

Σε 1080p streaming (δεν έχω για 4Κ) δεν πάει πάνω από 10-11 Mbps...

----------


## Red Yonko

α οκ τωρα καταλαβα

----------


## kostas2005

> Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να προχωράει όπως θα έπρεπε αυτή η προσπάθεια τουλάχιστον στους νέους τίτλους.
> 
> *kostas2005*  Για γύρισε το στα Ελληνικά μήπως και δεις κάποια μεταβολή στους υπότιτλους και αν δεν θες μετά τους ξαναγυρίζεις.






> Καταρχην δεν ειναι σε ολους τπυς τιτλους. Δοκιμασε να δεις ας πουμε τα τελευταια επεισοδια του black lightning να δεις αν παιζουν


άλλαξα γλώσσες μπρος πίσω αλλά δεν έχει διαφορά.

Οι τίτλοι στις ταινίες ότι γλώσσα και να έχω βγαίνουν στα αγγλικά.
Έτσι και αλλιώς εδώ αυτό θέλω

όμως οτι γλώσσα και να βάλω τα 3 τελευταία επεισόδια της σειράς που λέτε έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους αλλά και μεταγλώττιση με δυνατότητα επιλογής on off.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Με inalan, αλλά αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι σε κάθε refresh της σελίδας μπορεί να βγάλει και 10-20 και 40-50 ποτέ δεν είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα

----------


## Red Yonko

Τι σημαίνει inalan?

Επίσης, netflix γιατί σας πηγαίνει τόσο αργά τα mbps. Και από άλλα σαιτ που φορτώνουν βαριά βιντεο δεν μειώνει την ταχύτητα.. Έτσι?  :Sorry:

----------


## phantom77

> Τι σημαίνει inalan?


https://www.inalan.gr/

----------


## Red Yonko

Α οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Τι σημαίνει inalan?
> 
> Επίσης, netflix γιατί σας πηγαίνει τόσο αργά τα mbps. Και από άλλα σαιτ που φορτώνουν βαριά βιντεο δεν μειώνει την ταχύτητα.. Έτσι?


Tι σχέση έχουν οι server του Netflix με άλλα site;

----------


## Red Yonko

Το οτι τραβανε και αυτοί ταχυτητα

----------


## nnn

Lol πέτυχα Ελληνική μεταγλώττιση στο Black lightning, χαχαχα.

----------


## Red Yonko

Πώς ήταν??  :ROFL:

----------


## user2163

πολύ φάση  :Razz:

----------


## pannos_85

> Lol πέτυχα Ελληνική μεταγλώττιση στο Black lightning, χαχαχα.


Έχω δει όλο το Gotham μεταγλωττισμένο στα ελληνικά, ομολογώ ότι μ'άρεσε...

Και εδώ μια μικρή αναζήτηση του τι περιεχόμενο είναι μεταγλωττισμένο: https://www.netflix.com/browse/audio

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί στην Ελλάδα, που έχουμε κρατήσει στην ελληνική τηλεόραση το original audio.
Να πας Ιταλία και να ακούσεις τον Rambo να θερίζει κόσμο στα Ιταλικά... Νομίζεις ότι είναι παρωδία! 
Χαχαχα

----------


## Jazzer

> Είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί στην Ελλάδα, που έχουμε κρατήσει στην ελληνική τηλεόραση το original audio.
> Να πας Ιταλία και να ακούσεις τον Rambo να θερίζει κόσμο στα Ιταλικά... Νομίζεις ότι είναι παρωδία! 
> Χαχαχα


Μιλάει κιόλας ο Σταλόνε ; Eίχα την εντύπωση ότι μόνο μουγκρίζει !!  :Laughing:

----------


## hellenicsun

> Είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί στην Ελλάδα, που έχουμε κρατήσει στην ελληνική τηλεόραση το original audio.
> Να πας Ιταλία και να ακούσεις τον Rambo να θερίζει κόσμο στα Ιταλικά... Νομίζεις ότι είναι παρωδία! 
> Χαχαχα


..ή στη Ρωσία που σε πολλές ταινίες είναι μια φωνή για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ηθοποιούς, άντρες και γυναίκες. Αυτό τουλάχιστον μου είχε συμβεί όταν έκατσα να δω τη ταινία Fifth Element και έμεινα ακούγοντας τους πάντες καταρχήν να μιλάνε ρωσικά και κατά δεύτερον όλοι ακοθγονταν το ιδιο. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλες. Τηλεόραση δεν είδα ποτέ εκεί.

----------


## famous-walker

> ..ή στη Ρωσία που σε πολλές ταινίες είναι μια φωνή για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ηθοποιούς, άντρες και γυναίκες. Αυτό τουλάχιστον μου είχε συμβεί όταν έκατσα να δω τη ταινία Fifth Element και έμεινα ακούγοντας τους πάντες καταρχήν να μιλάνε ρωσικά και κατά δεύτερον όλοι ακοθγονταν το ιδιο. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλες. Τηλεόραση δεν είδα ποτέ εκεί.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς μεταγλώττιση όπως την ξέρουμε όμως. Το original audio υπάρχει κανονικά απλά μια φωνή κάνει την μετάφραση σε φάση διερμηνείας.

----------


## nemesis1

> ..ή στη Ρωσία που σε πολλές ταινίες είναι μια φωνή για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ηθοποιούς, άντρες και γυναίκες. Αυτό τουλάχιστον μου είχε συμβεί όταν έκατσα να δω τη ταινία Fifth Element και έμεινα ακούγοντας τους πάντες καταρχήν να μιλάνε ρωσικά και κατά δεύτερον όλοι ακοθγονταν το ιδιο. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλες. Τηλεόραση δεν είδα ποτέ εκεί.



Αυτό ονομάζεται voice over και εφαρμοζεται σε Ρωσία, Πολωνία και άλλες πρώην Ανατολικές χώρες.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Έχω δει όλο το Gotham μεταγλωττισμένο στα ελληνικά, ομολογώ ότι μ'άρεσε...
> 
> Και εδώ μια μικρή αναζήτηση του τι περιεχόμενο είναι μεταγλωττισμένο: https://www.netflix.com/browse/audio


Έχεις τον λογαριασμό σου στα Ελληνικά; Γιατί στα αγγλικά που τον είχα δεν μου εμφάνιζε σαν επιλογή στο ψάξιμο ελληνικό audio. Όταν τον γύρισα στα Ελληνικά μου τα εμφάνισε. Παιδικά πλην 2-3 βέβαια είναι όλα (λογικό). Εγώ θα ήθελα να μεταγλωτίσει τα "ντοκιμαντέρ" που έχει με το μπλα μπλα, όταν ρίχνουμε και κανά σιδέρωμα να τα βάζω να μην χρειάζεται να κοιτάζω. :Smile:

----------


## pannos_85

> Έχεις τον λογαριασμό σου στα Ελληνικά; Γιατί στα αγγλικά που τον είχα δεν μου εμφάνιζε σαν επιλογή στο ψάξιμο ελληνικό audio. Όταν τον γύρισα στα Ελληνικά μου τα εμφάνισε. Παιδικά πλην 2-3 βέβαια είναι όλα (λογικό). Εγώ θα ήθελα να μεταγλωτίσει τα "ντοκιμαντέρ" που έχει με το μπλα μπλα, όταν ρίχνουμε και κανά σιδέρωμα να τα βάζω να μην χρειάζεται να κοιτάζω.


Το Gotham είναι μία από τις πρώτες σειρές διαθέσιμες στο netflix από όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα, και είχε νομίζω από την πρώτη στιγμή ελληνική μεταγλώττιση, ή τουλάχιστον από τότε που άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται δειλά δειλά και ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι. Δεν έχει να κάνει απαραίτητα με την ελληνική γλώσσα στο μενού, αν μπεις δηλαδή από browser με το μενού στα αγγλικά οι διαθέσιμες γλώσσες είναι εκεί. Αλλά επειδή μιλάς για άλλη συσκευή προφανώς, όλο και κάποιο σφάλμα θα παίζει και δε θα στο βγάζει. Εμένα π.χ. η τηλεόραση ενώ μια χαρά δούλευε στα ελληνικά μενού, τον τελευταίο μήνα χάλασε και γύρισε στα αγγλικά. Της έκανα εργοστασιακή επαναφορά αλλά δεν έφτιαξε. Επικοινώνησα με την εξυπηρέτηση, τους είπα το πρόβλημα, μου είπε ότι έχει συμβεί σε μερικά μοντέλα τον τελευταίο καιρό και έβαλε και το δικό μου μοντέλο στην λίστα να ενημερώσει τους τεχνικούς. Αν φτιάξει θα δούμε.
Στείλε κι εσύ ένα μήνυμα στην εξυπηρέτηση μήπως σου πουν τι φταίει.

Όπως και να έχει όλες οι γλώσσες ήχου και υποτίτλων για μένα είναι πάντα διαθέσιμες ανεξάρτητα από την γλώσσα μενού.
Η μόνη διαφορά που έχω παρατηρήσει με το ελληνικό μενού είναι πως αν δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους κάποιο πρόγραμμα ΔΕΝ το εμφανίζει καν να το δω. Αλλά αυτό παντού, άσχετα με τη συσκευή.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Έχω ένα αρχαίο laptop με ανάλυση 1368x768 με Win10.
Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος χρήσης του Netflix για την καλύτερη μετάδοση εικόνας μέσω HDMI;
Μέσω Internet Explorer ή μέσω native app?

----------


## minas

> Έχω ένα αρχαίο laptop με ανάλυση 1368x768 με Win10.
> Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος χρήσης του Netflix για την καλύτερη μετάδοση εικόνας μέσω HDMI;
> Μέσω Internet Explorer ή μέσω native app?


Εξαρτάται και από την ανάλυση που παίζεις. Από browsers γενικά ο Edge είναι προτιμότερος για Neflix.

----------


## thourios

Μέσω της εφαρμογής netflix πιστεύω είναι το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Γιατί δεν μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω την εφαρμογή της Netflix στο  Xiaomi που έχω; Στο Hawyei της γυναίκας μου μπαίνει κανονικά

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί δεν μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω την εφαρμογή της Netflix στο  Xiaomi που έχω; Στο Hawyei της γυναίκας μου μπαίνει κανονικά


Μήπως είσαι rooted;  αν ναι πρέπει να κατεβάσεις την εφαρμογή απο το site του Netflix

----------


## thourios

Δεν είναι certified μάλλον. Θα πρέπει να κατεβάσεις κάποια άλλη από αλλού.
Δες εδώ αλλά πρόσεξε που πατας. Έχει πολλές διαφημίσεις. https://www.apkmirror.com

----------


## Red Yonko

Γίνεται να εγγραφτείς χωρίς να βάλεις κάρτα; Το free trial βλέπω πως είναι για ένα μηνα αλλα θέλει καρτα. Εφόσον είναι δωρεάν γιατί θέλει κάρτα;

----------


## famous-walker

> Γίνεται να εγγραφτείς χωρίς να βάλεις κάρτα; Το free trial βλέπω πως είναι για ένα μηνα αλλα θέλει καρτα. Εφόσον είναι δωρεάν γιατί θέλει κάρτα;


Γιατί πολύ απλά αν δεν ήθελε κάρτα τι εμποδίζει κάποιον με ψεύτικα στοιχεία να έχει τζάμπα υπηρεσία επ' άπειρον;

----------


## Red Yonko

Ξέρεις αυτό γίνεται και με το ip

----------


## thourios

Η ip δεν είναι πάντα η ίδια στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων.

----------


## Red Yonko

Και οι κάρτες όμως μπορεί να είναι και αρκετές από το ίδιο πρόσωπο (Συγγενείς)

----------


## Takis_Kal

Κάνω κλικ στο λινκ για κατέβασμα αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα . Το κινητό είναι ξεκλειδωτο αλλά όχι ,rooted .Και στο security δεν βρίσκω την επιλογή που αναφέρεις

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Γίνεται να εγγραφτείς χωρίς να βάλεις κάρτα; Το free trial βλέπω πως είναι για ένα μηνα αλλα θέλει καρτα. Εφόσον είναι δωρεάν γιατί θέλει κάρτα;


Να υποθέσω δεν έχεις κλείσει ποτέ δωμάτια μέσω booking ή να έχεις κάνει κράτηση αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## Red Yonko

Όχι. Έχει να κάνει με το marketing?

----------


## Takis_Kal

Το κατέβασα από το apk mirror γιατί το λινκ της , Netflix tou thouriosδεν δουλεύει
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Andreaslar

> Και οι κάρτες όμως μπορεί να είναι και αρκετές από το ίδιο πρόσωπο (Συγγενείς)


Έχεις αρκετούς συγγενείς που σου δίνουν έτσι αβέρτα τα στοιχεία των καρτών τους; να τους χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Red Yonko

> Έχεις αρκετούς συγγενείς που σου δίνουν έτσι αβέρτα τα στοιχεία των καρτών τους; να τους χαίρεσαι!


Ξέρω τόσους όσους γείτονες θα μου έδιναν το IP τους

----------


## gogeta01

> Ξέρω τόσους όσους γείτονες θα μου έδιναν το IP τους


Ξέρεις πόσο απλό είναι να αλλάξεις IP ή να εμφανίσεις άλλη έτσι;

----------


## Red Yonko

λοιπόν οχι... Σε αυτό το φόρουμ το έμαθα κι αυτό  :Embarassed:

----------


## gogeta01

ένα  restart του modem αρκεί. Έτσι κατέβαζα πολύ παλιά από file hosting site χωρίς να περιμένω

----------


## Red Yonko

Καλα για να μην περιμένεις υπάρχει και το inspect...



Off Topic


		 Τουλάχιστον αυτό εκανα για το easybytez  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

Και κάπου εδώ καλό θα είναι να σταματήσει το offtopic

----------


## mzaf

> Έχω ένα αρχαίο laptop με ανάλυση 1368x768 με Win10.
> Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος χρήσης του Netflix για την καλύτερη μετάδοση εικόνας μέσω HDMI;
> Μέσω Internet Explorer ή μέσω native app?


Σαφώς μέσω native app.
Έχει και πολύ λιγότερο load η GPU.

----------


## phantom77

> Γιατί πολύ απλά αν δεν ήθελε κάρτα τι εμποδίζει κάποιον με ψεύτικα στοιχεία να έχει τζάμπα υπηρεσία επ' άπειρον;


Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να πάρει διαδοχικούς δωρεάν μήνες με το ίδιο ονοματεπώνυμο αλλα διαφορετικές κάρτες και email;
Εγώ ας πούμε που έχω 4 κάρτες και 4 email,  μπορώ να έχω 4 μήνες τζάμπα;

----------


## Zus

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να πάρει διαδοχικούς δωρεάν μήνες με το ίδιο ονοματεπώνυμο αλλα διαφορετικές κάρτες και email;
> Εγώ ας πούμε που έχω 4 κάρτες και 4 email,  μπορώ να έχω 4 μήνες τζάμπα;


Ναι λογικά, αλλιώς οι παπαδόπουλοι γιώργηδες δεν θα μπορούσαν επίσης  :Razz:

----------


## phantom77

> Ναι λογικά, αλλιώς οι παπαδόπουλοι γιώργηδες δεν θα μπορούσαν επίσης


Καλό  :Wink: 

Θα το έχω υπ' όψιν όταν βγάλει κάτι που να θέλω να δω εκεί και τότε  :Laughing:

----------


## Zus

> Καλό 
> 
> Θα το έχω υπ' όψιν όταν βγάλει κάτι που να θέλω να δω εκεί και τότε


Βρες τρεις συντρόφους. Το ποσό δια τέσσερα, είναι αμελητέο, ακομα και για έλληνα εργαζόμενο.

----------


## phantom77

> Βρες τρεις συντρόφους. Το ποσό δια τέσσερα, είναι αμελητέο, ακομα και για έλληνα εργαζόμενο.


Δεν είναι τόσο θέμα κόστους, απλά δεν θέλω να πληρώνω μηνιαία συνδρομή για να βλέπω 1 σειρά το μήνα.
Αν έδινε τις σειρές "με το κομμάτι" θα αγόραζα πιο εύκολα.

----------


## Zus

> Δεν είναι τόσο θέμα κόστους, απλά δεν θέλω να πληρώνω μηνιαία συνδρομή για να βλέπω 1 σειρά το μήνα.
> Αν έδινε τις σειρές "με το κομμάτι" θα αγόραζα πιο εύκολα.


Αν θα έδινε την επιλογή του 3 ευρώ για κάθε σειρά, θα σε ενδιέφερε?

Αν ναι, τότε δεν χάνεις κάτι με την μοιρασμένη μηνιαία συνδρομή. Δίνεις 3 ευρώ τον μήνα και αν σου καπνίσει, βλέπεις παραπάνω από μία σειρά  :Wink:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Όχι. Έχει να κάνει με το marketing?


Καμία σχέση.
Έχει να κάνει με το πώς κάνουν χρηματοοικονομικό έλεγχο οι εταιρείες στις κάρτες, προκειμένου να τσεκάρουν το στατους τους.

----------


## phantom77

> Αν θα έδινε την επιλογή του 3 ευρώ για κάθε σειρά, θα σε ενδιέφερε?
> 
> Αν ναι, τότε δεν χάνεις κάτι με την μοιρασμένη μηνιαία συνδρομή. Δίνεις 3 ευρώ τον μήνα και αν σου καπνίσει, βλέπεις παραπάνω από μία σειρά


Δεν με πειράζει να δώσω και €10 για μια σειρά, τα πάγια δεν μου αρέσουν. Σαν να έχω τηλέφωνο στο εξοχικό και να πληρώνω 12 μήνες για να το χρησιμοποιώ τους 2.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια έχω μειώσει τις σειρές που βλέπω. Προτιμώ παλιότερες ταινίες.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Καμία σχέση.
> Έχει να κάνει με το πώς κάνουν χρηματοοικονομικό έλεγχο οι εταιρείες στις κάρτες, προκειμένου να τσεκάρουν το στατους τους.


Πάντως θα μπορούσε να είναι και μάρκετινγκ για να σε κάνει να θέλεις να το αγοράσεις. Σαν να λέμε δίνω δωρεάν το γλυκό αλλά αν θες να φας ξανα πρέπει να πληρώσεις.




> Δεν με πειράζει να δώσω και €10 για μια σειρά, τα πάγια δεν μου αρέσουν. Σαν να έχω τηλέφωνο στο εξοχικό και να πληρώνω 12 μήνες για να το χρησιμοποιώ τους 2.
> 
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς, τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια έχω μειώσει τις σειρές που βλέπω. Προτιμώ παλιότερες ταινίες.


Βάζω στοίχημα πως πληρώνεις αρκετά στο εξοχικό σου χωρίς να τα απολαμβανεις  :Razz: 

Αμα όμως ήταν να διαλέγεις για κάθε σειρά θα έπρεπε να δίνεις πάρα πολλά. Καλύτερα έτσι, τωρα για σένα και για άλλους που έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, ναι θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε μια τέτοια επιλογη

----------


## giorgiosgr

Εγω θυμαμαι ποσο ακριβα ηταν πριν μερικα χρονια τα dvd, bluray, αλλα και τα βιντεο κλαμπ...
Τοτε που οι περισσοτεροι δεν ειχαν υπολογιστη και πληρωναν ακομη και τα πειρατικα dvd...
Και ερχεται ο ceo του netflix και λεει "μοιραστειτε τα password"...
Ετσι η συνδρομη UHD 12 ευρω δια 4 ερχεται 3 ευρω το μηνα (δηλαδη 10 cents την ημερα)...
Και ομως παλι γινεται συζητηση "πως θα δω τζαμπα"...
Τι να πω δεν ξερω...
Edit: Δεν υπαρχει "μηνιαια συνδρομη" ουτε παγιο ουτε ελαχιστη παραμονη πχ 12 μηνες...
Αν καποιο μηνα κρινεις οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι να δεις, κανεις διακοπη και ξεκινας ξανα οποτε θελεις...
Εγω το δικο μου νετφλιξ το εχω κοψει για 1-2 μηνες γιατι... εβλεπα συνεχεια, και θελω να κανω λιγη "αποτοξινωση"...

----------


## phantom77

> Βάζω στοίχημα πως πληρώνεις αρκετά στο εξοχικό σου χωρίς να τα απολαμβανεις


Δεν πληρώνω τίποτα για το εξοχικό που *δεν* έχω  :Razz: 



> Αμα όμως ήταν να διαλέγεις για κάθε σειρά θα έπρεπε να δίνεις πάρα πολλά. Καλύτερα έτσι, τωρα για σένα και για άλλους που έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, ναι θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε μια τέτοια επιλογη


Τους τελευταίους 10 μήνες δε νομίζω να είδα πάνω απο 2 σειρές του NF. Θα αισθανόμουν λίγο κορόιδο αν καθόμουν τον υπόλοιπο καιρό με το τηλεκοντρολ στο χέρι ψάχνοντας για κάτι που να μου αρέσει, έτσι για να δικαιολογήσω το έξοδο.

----------


## Red Yonko

Προσωπικά ό,τι σειρά θέλω την βρίσκω στο ιντερνετ, γιαυτό δεν το χρειάζομαι. Μόνο οι πολύ καινούργιες δεν υπάρχουν στο ιντερνετ και μετα απο λίγους μηνες (αφού βγουν στο NF) εμφανίζονται και εκεί. Εφόσον βλέπεις παλιές σειρές γιατι κάθεσαι και πληρώνεις;

----------


## anon

Τότε τσάμπα ρωτάς. Κάποιοι έχουν τον χρόνο τους πιο πολύτιμο, και προτιμούν να δώσουν τα 3-10 ευρώ το μηνα. Αλλοι μπορεί να πληρώνουν πολλαπλάσια, γιατί μπορούν και γουστάρουν. Οπότε τσάμπα αναρωτιέσαι. Κάνε αυτό που ξέρεις.

----------


## phantom77

> Τότε τσάμπα ρωτάς. Κάποιοι έχουν τον χρόνο τους πιο πολύτιμο, και προτιμούν να δώσουν τα 3-10 ευρώ το μηνα. Αλλοι μπορεί να πληρώνουν πολλαπλάσια, γιατί μπορούν και γουστάρουν. Οπότε τσάμπα αναρωτιέσαι. Κάνε αυτό που ξέρεις.


Επειδή ακριβώς θεωρώ τον χρόνο μου πολύτιμο δεν θέλω να ψάχνομαι στα μενού το NF για κάτι που ίσως βλέπεται. Είπα οτι δεν με πειράζει να πληρώσω, απλά μου ταιριάζει περισσότερο το Pey-per-View παρά το Pay-per-Month

----------


## anon

Ενας μήνας δωρεάν (μπορεί και δύο ή περισσότεροι εαν έχεις και άλλες κάρτες, νομίζω ότι γίνεται), συν τόσους μήνες όσο για να δείς ότι θέλεις και μετά το κόβεις. τόσο απλό... Ξανασυνδέεσαι σε κάνα χρόνο εαν είναι για να δεις κανα δυο τρείς καλές σειρές που βγάλανε..
Υπάρχουν και άλλες, όπως είπες, δωρεάν "επιλογές". Τσάμπα χαλιέσαι.

----------


## phantom77

Ποιος χαλιέται; Κουβέντα να γίνεται  :Smile:

----------


## giorgiosgr

Εμενα αυτο που με επεισε ειναι σειρες (star tek discovey, lucifer) που τα επεισοδια μπαινουν την επομενη μερα απο την προβολη στην αμερικη και με υποτιτλους (αν και δεν τους χρειαζομαι αλλα μου αρεσει που υπαρχουν), και σειρες που δεν θα εβλεπα (ή δεν θα τις ηξερα) χωρις το netflix (re:mind, erased, good mornig call).
Αν καποιος δεν βρισκει κατι που να του αρεσει, τοτε βεβαια δεν υπαρχει λογος να πληρωνει.

----------


## minas

Άλλος ένας λόγος που έχει νόημα να κάνει κάποιος μοναδικό λογαριασμό στο Netflix είναι και οι συστάσεις θέασης, που προσαρμόζονται βάσει των προτιμήσεών μας. Επομένως το ψάξιμο περιορίζεται στο ελάχιστο, αφού όσο περισσότερο βλέπεις, τόσο πιο ταιριαστές στα γούστα σου είναι οι συστάσεις του.
Μπορεί η βιβλιοθήκη του να ελαττώνεται σε περιεχόμενο τρίτων, αλλά πάντα έχει κάτι καλό να δει κάποιος.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Έχει τρέλα διαμάντια το Netflix από σειρές.
Όποιος λέει ότι δεν βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον περιεχόμενο ή βαριέται να ψάξει ή είναι περιπτωσαρα.

----------


## Red Yonko

Καλά εγώ πάντως που το έψαξα είδα πως δεν έχει σχεδόν κανένα anime από αυτά που βλέπω...

----------


## phantom77

> Έχει τρέλα διαμάντια το Netflix από σειρές.
> Όποιος λέει ότι δεν βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον περιεχόμενο ή βαριέται να ψάξει ή είναι περιπτωσαρα.


Όποιος δεν έχει τα ίδια γούστα με σένα είναι περιπτωσάρα, ε;

----------


## giorgiosgr

> Καλά εγώ πάντως που το έψαξα είδα πως δεν έχει σχεδόν κανένα anime από αυτά που βλέπω...


Ναι, αλλα εχει πολυ καλες σειρες που βασιστηκαν σε ανιμε:
https://youtu.be/QCXRk0e5Spk
https://youtu.be/1mh-khp4X8Q
https://youtu.be/Zewqdf_yr04

----------


## YAziDis

Haters gonna hate, και πάντα κανείς δεν θα'ναι ευχαριστημένος και θα γκρινιάζει. Όσο και να γκρινιάζουν κάποιοι, γεγονός είναι πως το netflix μεγαλώνει, και κερδίζει συνεχώς κόσμο και στη χώρα μας ειδικά από το περασμένο Αύγουστο και μετά από τη στιγμή που άρχισαν να βάζουν σχεδόν όλο το καινούριο περιεχόμενο στα ελληνικά. Είναι επίσης γεγονός πως ήδη μεγαλώνουν οι συμφωνίες που παίρνει για να προβάλει επεισόδια από σειρές μέσα σε 24 ώρες από τη στιγμή που προβάλλονται στην Αμερική. 

Το περιεχόμενο του είναι παραπάνω από ικανοποιητικό ακόμα και για έναν απαιτητικό χρήστη, μιας και όντως μπορείς να βρεις διαμάντια σειρών ιδιαίτερα από Αγγλία μεριά. Να μη μιλήσω για κάποιον μέσο χρήστη, όπου μπορεί να βρει ολοκληρωμένες σειρές όπου έχουν τελειώσει με ένα πάτημα χωρίς να ψάχνουν 5-6 κύκλους στα τορρενταδικα. Επίσης να μη σχολιάσω για τον ικανοποιητικό αριθμό από ντοκιμαντέρ που υπάρχει μέσα στη βιβλιοθήκη τους. 

Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Προσωπικά προτιμώ να δίνω 3-5 ευρώ και να στερούμε 1 με 2 καφέδες το μήνα, από το να τρώω από τη ζωή μου ώρες ολόκληρες να ψάχνω 100 επεισόδια για κατέβασμα και να δω αν ταιριάζουν με τους υπότιτλους που ήδη υπάρχουν.

----------


## tsigarid

Το Netflix όμως έχει και ταινίες, και εκεί η ποικιλία είναι απογοητευτική. Για μένα που δεν βλέπω σειρές, αν δεν υπήρχε το DVD plan στις ΗΠΑ, θα είχα κόψει τη συνδρομή μου προ πολλού.

----------


## giorgiosgr

> Το Netflix όμως έχει και ταινίες, και εκεί η ποικιλία είναι απογοητευτική. Για μένα που δεν βλέπω σειρές, αν δεν υπήρχε το DVD plan στις ΗΠΑ, θα είχα κόψει τη συνδρομή μου προ πολλού.


+1 Η δυναμη του netflix ειναι στις σειρες.
Edit: Δεν ηξερα οτι ακομη υπαρχει το dvd plan!

----------


## Red Yonko

> Ναι, αλλα εχει πολυ καλες σειρες που βασιστηκαν σε ανιμε:
> https://youtu.be/QCXRk0e5Spk
> https://youtu.be/1mh-khp4X8Q
> https://youtu.be/Zewqdf_yr04


Προσωπικά μισώ λιγάκι να βλέπω ιαπωνέζικη ηθοποιία  :Embarassed: 




> Το Netflix όμως έχει και ταινίες, και εκεί η ποικιλία είναι απογοητευτική. Για μένα που δεν βλέπω σειρές, αν δεν υπήρχε το DVD plan στις ΗΠΑ, θα είχα κόψει τη συνδρομή μου προ πολλού.


Όντως το netflix δεν έχει πολλές ταινίες. Απορώ γιατι δεν βάζει... Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει ζητηση ή κοστίζουν περισσότερο απο τις σειρές...

----------


## Verde

Το Ελληνικό version του Netflix ειναι μονο για όποιον βλέπει σειρές Αμερικανικές.
Ναι εκει εχει πολυ και καλο υλικό.
Βέβαια απο εμπορικής απόψεως δεν βρισκω το λογο ακομα και για τις σειρές κάποιος να πληρώνει 7-10 ευρω το μήνα καθε μήνα... άντε να μείνεις γραμμένος μεχρι 3-4 μήνες. μετα δεν εχει νόημα! Εκτός αν θέλεις να τα σκας γιατι βλεπεις 2-3 συγκεκριμένες σειρές της τρέχουσας σεζόν και θέλεις να βλεπεις άμεσα το νεο επεισοδειο... αλλα πόσοι ειναι αυτοί οι τηλεθεατές? Ειναι αρκετοί για να στηρίξουν οικονομικά την πλατφόρμα? Ισως στην Αμερική και σε 2-3 ακομα χώρες αλλα στον υπόλοιπο κοσμο? Ποιος δίνει 120 ευρω το χρόνο να βλέπει 2 σήριαλ?

Για μενα το μεγαλύτερο φάουλ ειναι η αστεία ταινιοθήκη!
Ειλικρινά τα 2/3 των ταινιών στο Ελληνικό Netflix ειναι παλιές και πολυ προβεβλημένες.
Ακομα και το ελεύθερο Star εχει καλύτερη ταινιοθήκη.

Διαβάζω καποιον φίλο οτι βοηθάει πολυ για τις προτεινόμενες σειρές κλπ... ενταξει μπήκα και ειδα μια σειρά για τον Εσκομπαρ και μετα μου έβγαλε προτεινόμενες οτι σειρά έχουν με τον Εσκομπαρ, ναρκωτικά, καρτέλ και Λατινική Αμερική... σιγά το A.I. :Laughing:  και ποσες σειρές πια με τα καρτέλ και τα ναρκωτικά? Κούραση!

----------


## minas

> Προσωπικά μισώ λιγάκι να βλέπω ιαπωνέζικη ηθοποιία 
> 
> 
> Όντως το netflix δεν έχει πολλές ταινίες. Απορώ γιατι δεν βάζει... Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει ζητηση ή κοστίζουν περισσότερο απο τις σειρές...


Κοστίζουν αρκετά, αλλά το ίδιο και οι σειρές τρίτων. Δυστυχώς το νέο μοντέλο είναι ότι ο κάθε πάροχος περιεχομένου θα σερβίρει κατά προτεραιότητα τα δικά του και δεν θα υπάρχει ένα "one stop shop" για ταινίες και σειρές. Το ίδιο κάνουν Amazon, Apple, κλπ.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Όποιος δεν έχει τα ίδια γούστα με σένα είναι περιπτωσάρα, ε;


Αυτό κατάλαβες;;
Περαστικά

----------


## cca

> Το Ελληνικό version του Netflix ειναι μονο για όποιον βλέπει σειρές Αμερικανικές.
> Ναι εκει εχει πολυ και καλο υλικό.
> Βέβαια απο εμπορικής απόψεως δεν βρισκω το λογο ακομα και για τις σειρές κάποιος να πληρώνει 7-10 ευρω το μήνα καθε μήνα... άντε να μείνεις γραμμένος μεχρι 3-4 μήνες. μετα δεν εχει νόημα! Εκτός αν θέλεις να τα σκας γιατι βλεπεις 2-3 συγκεκριμένες σειρές της τρέχουσας σεζόν και θέλεις να βλεπεις άμεσα το νεο επεισοδειο... αλλα πόσοι ειναι αυτοί οι τηλεθεατές? Ειναι αρκετοί για να στηρίξουν οικονομικά την πλατφόρμα? *Ισως στην Αμερική και σε 2-3 ακομα χώρες αλλα στον υπόλοιπο κοσμο? Ποιος δίνει 120 ευρω το χρόνο να βλέπει 2 σήριαλ?
> *
> Για μενα το μεγαλύτερο φάουλ ειναι η αστεία ταινιοθήκη!
> Ειλικρινά τα 2/3 των ταινιών στο Ελληνικό Netflix ειναι παλιές και πολυ προβεβλημένες.
> Ακομα και το ελεύθερο Star εχει καλύτερη ταινιοθήκη.
> 
> Διαβάζω καποιον φίλο οτι βοηθάει πολυ για τις προτεινόμενες σειρές κλπ... ενταξει μπήκα και ειδα μια σειρά για τον Εσκομπαρ και μετα μου έβγαλε προτεινόμενες οτι σειρά έχουν με τον Εσκομπαρ, ναρκωτικά, καρτέλ και Λατινική Αμερική... σιγά το A.I. και ποσες σειρές πια με τα καρτέλ και τα ναρκωτικά? Κούραση!


Σχεδόν το είχες εδώ αλλά σου ξέφυγε. Το σωστό θα ήταν: "Ποιος *στην Ελλάδα* δίνει 120 ευρω το χρόνο να βλέπει 2 σήριαλ;" γιατί αυτά τα 120€ το χρόνο άλλη αξία έχουν στη χρεωκοπημένη Ελλάδα κι άλλη στις ΗΠΑ, Γερμανία κλπ. Καλό είναι να μη ξεχνάμε οτι αυτές οι πολυεθνικές δραστηριοποιούνται παγκόσμια.

----------


## giorgiosgr

Το κοστος ειναι σχετικο. Εγω πχ δεν καπνιζω. Τα λεφτα που θα εδινα για τσιγαρα τα ξοδευω για netflix βιντεοπαιχνιδια κτλ. Παντως η συνδρομη μου φαινεται φτηνη. Παλια περισσοτερα ξοδευα σε στικακια, σκληρους δισκους κτλ και τελικα δεν εβλεπα τιποτα.

----------


## phantom77

> Αυτό κατάλαβες;;
> Περαστικά





> Έχει τρέλα διαμάντια το Netflix από σειρές.
> Όποιος λέει ότι δεν βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον περιεχόμενο ή βαριέται να ψάξει ή είναι περιπτωσαρα.


Αυτό έγραψες. Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφεις, περαστικά!  :Razz:

----------


## tsigarid

> Προσωπικά μισώ λιγάκι να βλέπω ιαπωνέζικη ηθοποιία


Αιρετικέ! Πως θα μεγαλώσεις χωρίς Κουροσάβα και Μιφούνε;  :Razz:

----------


## Red Yonko

> Αιρετικέ! Πως θα μεγαλώσεις χωρίς Κουροσάβα και Μιφούνε;


Και από ποια φοβερά anime είναι αυτοί;;  :Razz:

----------


## phantom77

> Και από ποια φοβερά anime είναι αυτοί;;


O πρώτος απο το Akira  :Razz:

----------


## Red Yonko

Το death note έχει καλούς ηθοποιούς; Μονο το anime είδα...

----------


## kostas2005

Ενώ του έβαλα να τραβήξει χρήματα μέσω paypal απο κάρτα που δεν έχει σάλιο μέσα αυτό γύρισε και τα τράβηξε απο την παλιά που είχε.
Τον άλλο μήνα θα το κάνω deactivate από τις πληρωμές.

Δεν μου αρέσει το περιεχόμενο καθόλου που έχει.
Σε παλιές κωμικές σειρές ευρωπαϊκού κινηματογράφου δεν έχει τίποτα και σε καινούργιες ψύλλους στα άχυρα.
Ταινίες επίσης πάνω κάτω το ίδιο.
Συγκεκριμένο στυλ ταινιών και σειρών έχει, πολύ κενό.

Βασικά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πλατφόρμα που να έχει ποικιλία σε τέτοιο περιεχόμενο αλλά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν και υπότιτλοι.

----------


## anon

στο Netflix, και το κάθε netflix, υπάρχει το εξής σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ.
Δηλαδή, οι ταινίες που προβάλλονται σε κάποια χώρα, έχουν ένα κανάλι διάθεσης τους κινηματογράφους, ένα κανάλι διάθεσης τα  DVD, και τέλος οι ΜΜΕ σε διάφορες μορφές, επίγεια, cable, δορυφορικά. Mέχρι πρότινος δεν υπήρχε ή τουλάχιστον δεν το είχαν αντιληφθεί (ή δεν θέλαν; ) οι μανατζαραίοι, προβολή μέσω Ιντερνετ. Οπότε εαν έχει δώσει το δικαίωμα προβολής (εκπομπής) broadcast, σε κάποια εταιρία (που με την σειρά της "εποινικιάζει" την προβολή σε κάποιο κανάλι), τότε αυτή η εταιρία έχει τα δικαιώματα της ταινίας σε οτιδήποτε μέσο, πλήν DVD ή σε ταινία φιλμ (κινηματογράφος). Η' μπορεί ναναι και η ίδια!

Αντε τώρα εσυ, σαν Netflix, να προβάλλεις μια ταινία. Σύγκρουση συμφερόντων. Σου τραβάει μια αγωγή περικποιημένη. Η' μπορεί να ζητά τα κέρατά της σαν προμήθεια προκειμένου οι ταινίες ναναι στο ρεπερτόριο. Οταν λέω τα κέρατά της, εννοώ σε σύγκριση με τις τιμές και τα κόστη που δουλεύει το Netflix. Δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει συμφωνία όπου κάθε ταινία θα έχει κόστος πχ έστω μισό ευρώ, όταν όλη η συνδρομή τον μήνα κάνει 10. Θα μπορούσε ίσως να βγάλει ταινιοθήκη, με έξτρα πληρωμή ανα ταινία, αλλά τότε ξέρω, ολοι θα λέγαμε, σιγά μην πληρώσω ένα ευρώ για μια ταινία, όταν μπορώ να την δώ τσάμπα. 

Περίπου το ίδιο είναι και στο WebTV. Εαν δείτε, κάθε κανάλι έχει WebTV, αλλά δεν μεταδίδει περιεχόμενο πλην του δικού του. Για ευνόητους λόγους δικαιωμάτων. Επίσης το WebTV, απο όλα τα κανάλια, δεν παίζει εκτός ελλάδας. Για τους ίδιους λόγους.

θεωρώ οτι σιγά σιγά αυτό θα αλλάξει, μιας και όλες οι νέες παραγωγές τείνουν να ξεχωρίσουν το κομμάτι Ιντερνετ απο τις άλλες περιπτώσεις.

Επίσης κατά την γνώμη μου το Netflix θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσει τον τοπικό κινηματογράφο κάθε χώρας για προβολές αλλού, μιας και εκεί δύσκολα θα βρείς θεματα δικαιωμάτων. Ομως θα βρεις μεγάλο κοινό απο μετανάστες ή κινηματογραφόφιλους που θέλουν να δούν και κάτι διαφορετικό απο υπερπαραγωγές Χολιγουντ.

----------


## Verde

Φτηνές δικαιολογίες... κάνεις κεντρικη συνεργασία με τα 2 μεγάλα στούντιο της Αμερικής και καθάρισες! Έχεις όλες τις ταινίες. Τέλος!
Το σωστό το είπαν κάποιοι πιο πάνω... καθε πλατφορμα / εφαρμογη δινει προτεραιότητα στο δικό της υλικό.
Το Netflix είναι για σειρές. Θεμιτό κι αναμενόμενο. Και καλά κάνουν. Αλλά έτσι περιοριζεις το πελατολόγιο σου.

----------


## anon

> Φτηνές δικαιολογίες... κάνεις κεντρικη συνεργασία με τα 2 μεγάλα στούντιο της Αμερικής και καθάρισες! Έχεις όλες τις ταινίες. Τέλος!
> Το σωστό το είπαν κάποιοι πιο πάνω... καθε πλατφορμα / εφαρμογη δινει προτεραιότητα στο δικό της υλικό.
> Το Netflix είναι για σειρές. Θεμιτό κι αναμενόμενο. Και καλά κάνουν. Αλλά έτσι περιοριζεις το πελατολόγιο σου.


δεν νομίζω ότι το κάνουν επίτηδες. Τα μεγάλα στουντιο, που ουσιαστικά είναι 2-3 κοινοπραξίες πλεον, θέλει ο καθένας το δικό του σύστημα, να έχει το δικό του δίκτυο διανομής, και λογικό. Το κατάλαβαν αυτό στο Netflix, και σου λέει αν μετά απο λίγο φτιάξουν μια όμοια πλατφόρμα, μας κόψουν (όπως εκοψαν τελικά) τις ταινίες, θα πάρουμε τα @@ μας... Οπότε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε; Και έτσι άρχισε το Netflix τις δικές του παραγωγές, κυρίως σειρές (είναι πολύ φθηνότερες, μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια, σε ώρες άρα και αναγκαστική τηλεθέαση) αλλά και ταινίες, και μερικές μάλιστα όπως το Bright, ακριβούτσικες. Απο την άλλη τα στούντιο βλέπουν τι κάνει το Netflix και σκύλιασαν και προσπαθούν να πολεμήσουν με ότι μπορούν και ένα μέτρο ειναι να του αποκλείσουν την ταινιοθήκη του Χολιγουντ (όπως και έκαναν). Ποιός θα κερδίσει; Ειδωμεν.... Κάποιος θα μείνει στο τέλος "ζωντανός", μόνο ένας ή δυο το πολύ, και θα τα πάρουν όλα. Δεν χωράνε πολλοί, μιας και ο κόσμος δεν θα θέλει να πληρώνει πολλούς διαφορετικούς, και οι ανταγωνιστές θα κονταροχτυπηθούν άγρια σε ότι νέο υλικό θα βγεί. Προς το παρόν το Νετφλιξ σαν πλατφόρμα πάει καλά, αλλά για να παραμείνει πρέπει να βγάζει συνέχεια υλικό....

----------


## sdikr

> Φτηνές δικαιολογίες... κάνεις κεντρικη συνεργασία με τα 2 μεγάλα στούντιο της Αμερικής και καθάρισες! Έχεις όλες τις ταινίες. Τέλος!
> Το σωστό το είπαν κάποιοι πιο πάνω... καθε πλατφορμα / εφαρμογη δινει προτεραιότητα στο δικό της υλικό.
> Το Netflix είναι για σειρές. Θεμιτό κι αναμενόμενο. Και καλά κάνουν. Αλλά έτσι περιοριζεις το πελατολόγιο σου.


Αυτό πως και δεν το σκεφτήκανε τόσοι και τόσοι ώστε να το κάνουν πράξη;

έχεις έστω μια μικρή ιδέα για το τι χρήματα παίζουν σε αυτά;

----------


## zeronero

Το 2017 το netflix συναγωνίστηκε τους μεγάλους (HBO, Fox, Disney) σε έξοδα για παραγωγή ή αγορά περιεχομένου (περίπου $6.5Β).
Για το 2018 στοχεύει σε ποσό περίπου $7.5-8Β, για 700 νέα project (παραγωγές/ αγορές).
Το μεγάλο του πλεονέκτημα όμως σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό είναι πως εντός αυτών συμπεριλαμβάνονται και θα συμπεριληφθούν και παραγωγές μη-αγγλόφωνου περιεχομένου.
Μπορεί αυτό για την Ελλάδα των 10Μ να μην λέει και πολλά (πέρα από τον υποτιτλισμό δε νομίζω πως συμπεριλαμβανόμαστε σε άλλα σχέδια), δε συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο για αγορές μη ή λιγότερο κορεσμένες (σε σχέση με τις ΗΠΑ) όπως η Ινδία, η Βραζιλία, ακόμη και η Τουρκία. Παραγωγές netflix υπάρχουν και στην Ιταλία και στη Γαλλία.
Αυτό το έχει αντιληφθεί πολύ καλά και πολύ νωρίς το netflix και θεωρώ πως είναι ένας από τους λόγους που προσθέτει χρήστες εκτός ΗΠΑ με μεγαλύτερο ρυθμό από ό,τι εντός.

----------


## Zus

> Το 2017 το netflix συναγωνίστηκε τους μεγάλους (HBO, Fox, Disney) σε έξοδα για παραγωγή ή αγορά περιεχομένου (περίπου $6.5Β).
> Για το 2018 στοχεύει σε ποσό περίπου $7.5-8Β, για 700 νέα project (παραγωγές/ αγορές).
> Το μεγάλο του πλεονέκτημα όμως σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό είναι πως εντός αυτών συμπεριλαμβάνονται και θα συμπεριληφθούν και παραγωγές μη-αγγλόφωνου περιεχομένου.
> Μπορεί αυτό για την Ελλάδα των 10Μ να μην λέει και πολλά (πέρα από τον υποτιτλισμό δε νομίζω πως συμπεριλαμβανόμαστε σε άλλα σχέδια), δε συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο για αγορές μη ή λιγότερο κορεσμένες (σε σχέση με τις ΗΠΑ) όπως η Ινδία, η Βραζιλία, ακόμη και η Τουρκία. Παραγωγές netflix υπάρχουν και στην Ιταλία και στη Γαλλία.
> Αυτό το έχει αντιληφθεί πολύ καλά και πολύ νωρίς το netflix και θεωρώ πως είναι ένας από τους λόγους που προσθέτει χρήστες εκτός ΗΠΑ με μεγαλύτερο ρυθμό από ό,τι εντός.


Καλές οι προσπάθειες για τοπικές παραγωγές, πέρα από την αγγλική γλώσσα αλλά δεν νομίζω να πάρει τόσο μεγάλη έκταση που να αποτελεί βαρόμετρο.  :Thinking:

----------


## zeronero

Πιθανώς, αλλά μη σκέφτεσαι ως Έλληνας, σκέψου ως Τούρκος ή Ινδός.

----------


## Zus

> Πιθανώς, αλλά μη σκέφτεσαι ως Έλληνας, σκέψου ως Τούρκος ή Ινδός.


Δεν λέω πως η κίνηση του Netflix δεν είναι καλή η σωστή, σου λέω ότι από τη στιγμή που οι 90 στις 100 παραγωγές είναι στην αγγλική και οι 10 στις υπόλοιπες 9 γλώσσες δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο, που θα "σπρώξει" έναν τούρκο για παράδειγμα, στην συνδρομή.

Το ίδιο θα ίσχυε και για μένα. Οκ, σέβομαι που (λέμε τώρα) έβγαλε 2 παραγωγές στα ελληνικά, αλλά δεν αποτελεί το βαρόμετρο για αγορά ή παραμονή.  :Thinking:

----------


## Red Yonko

> Καλές οι προσπάθειες για τοπικές παραγωγές, πέρα από την αγγλική γλώσσα αλλά δεν νομίζω να πάρει τόσο μεγάλη έκταση που να αποτελεί βαρόμετρο.


Και γω αυτό πιστεύω. Η αγγλική παραγωγή κάνει το "υπερσπρώξιμο" του netflix. Οι άλλες συνολικά περίπου το 1/3 πιστεύω να "υπερσπρώχνουν"




> Δεν λέω πως η κίνηση του Netflix δεν είναι καλή η σωστή, σου λέω ότι από τη στιγμή που οι 90 στις 100 παραγωγές είναι στην αγγλική και οι 10 στις υπόλοιπες 9 γλώσσες δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο, που θα "σπρώξει" έναν τούρκο για παράδειγμα, στην συνδρομή.
> 
> Το ίδιο θα ίσχυε και για μένα. Οκ, σέβομαι που (λέμε τώρα) έβγαλε 2 παραγωγές στα ελληνικά, αλλά δεν αποτελεί το βαρόμετρο για αγορά ή παραμονή.


Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να το κάνει αυτό. Μπορεί να μην έχει πολλές συνδρομές αλλά ενημερώνει και αυτούς που δεν είναι αγγλοι.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Ίσως φταίει που βλέπω όλες τις σειρές εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στα Αγγλικά, αλλά πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου αν θα έχει ποτέ ελληνικές παραγωγές και σίγουρα δεν αποτελεί για μένα κριτήριο το αν μια πλατφόρμα έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.
Σημασία έχει η ποικιλία σειρών, καθώς και οι ακριβές παραγωγές και σίγουρα το netflix αριστεύει και στα 2.

----------


## Red Yonko

> Ίσως φταίει που βλέπω όλες τις σειρές εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στα Αγγλικά, αλλά πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου αν θα έχει ποτέ ελληνικές παραγωγές και σίγουρα δεν αποτελεί για μένα κριτήριο το αν μια πλατφόρμα έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.
> Σημασία έχει η ποικιλία σειρών, καθώς και οι ακριβές παραγωγές και σίγουρα το netflix αριστεύει και στα 2.


Καλα ναι κι εγώ, για κάποιο λογο μου αρέσουν οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι  :Razz: 

Θα συμφωνήσω στο οτι έχει ποικιλια.

----------


## anon

> Καλές οι προσπάθειες για τοπικές παραγωγές, πέρα από την αγγλική γλώσσα αλλά δεν νομίζω να πάρει τόσο μεγάλη έκταση που να αποτελεί βαρόμετρο.


1,5 δις η Κίνα, πάνω απο 1 δις η Ινδία... Μην μιλήσουμε για ισπανόφωνες χωρες. Νομίζω υπάρχει πολυ ψωμί. Και είναι, απο άποψη ανταγωνισμού, πιο εύκολο να πιάσει τις αγορές αυτές, μιας και έχει ήδη την πλατφόρμα να παίζει καλά.

----------


## Zus

> 1,5 δις η Κίνα, πάνω απο 1 δις η Ινδία... Μην μιλήσουμε για ισπανόφωνες χωρες. Νομίζω υπάρχει πολυ ψωμί. Και είναι, απο άποψη ανταγωνισμού, πιο εύκολο να πιάσει τις αγορές αυτές, μιας και έχει ήδη την πλατφόρμα να παίζει καλά.


Συμφωνώ, αλλά θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να αντέξει το οικονομικό βάρος το netflix, για μαζικές παραγωγές σε κάθε (μεγάλη) χώρα χωριστά?  :Thinking:

----------


## anon

> Συμφωνώ, αλλά θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να αντέξει το οικονομικό βάρος το netflix, για μαζικές παραγωγές σε κάθε (μεγάλη) χώρα χωριστά?


δεν ξέρω. αυτό είναι ένα στοίχημα, που ο καιρός θα δείξει. Γεγονός είναι ότι μόνο λίγες παραγωγές, και ειδικά χολυγουντιανές, είναι πολύ ακριβές. Εδώ η καλή διαχείρηση των παραγωγών και των προτάσεων είναι που θα παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο. Επίσης αυτό τεκμηριώνει την επιμονή σε σειρές και όχι σε ταινίες. Μια ταινία, είναι μια με δυο ώρες το πολύ. Μια σειρά είναι αρκετές ώρες, πολλές ώρες. Και για να έχει οικονομική ανταπόδωση η πλατφόρμα, για να έχει πελάτες, πρέπει να τους κρατά πολλές ώρες, ώστε να "αξίζει" τα λεφτά της. Κάτι που δεν θα μπορούσε να πετύχει με ταινίες. Δεν θα έφτανε το budget της, για τόσο πολύ χρόνο σε ταινίες.

----------


## PopManiac

> Το 2017 το netflix συναγωνίστηκε τους μεγάλους (HBO, Fox, Disney) σε έξοδα για παραγωγή ή αγορά περιεχομένου (περίπου $6.5Β).
> Για το 2018 στοχεύει σε ποσό περίπου $7.5-8Β, για 700 νέα project (παραγωγές/ αγορές).
> Το μεγάλο του πλεονέκτημα όμως σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό είναι πως εντός αυτών συμπεριλαμβάνονται και θα συμπεριληφθούν και παραγωγές μη-αγγλόφωνου περιεχομένου.
> Μπορεί αυτό για την Ελλάδα των 10Μ να μην λέει και πολλά (πέρα από τον υποτιτλισμό δε νομίζω πως συμπεριλαμβανόμαστε σε άλλα σχέδια), δε συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο για αγορές μη ή λιγότερο κορεσμένες (σε σχέση με τις ΗΠΑ) όπως η Ινδία, η Βραζιλία, ακόμη και η Τουρκία. Παραγωγές netflix υπάρχουν και στην Ιταλία και στη Γαλλία.
> Αυτό το έχει αντιληφθεί πολύ καλά και πολύ νωρίς το netflix και θεωρώ πως είναι ένας από τους λόγους που προσθέτει χρήστες εκτός ΗΠΑ με μεγαλύτερο ρυθμό από ό,τι εντός.


To τεράστιο πρόβλημα του Netflix είναι η διαρκής αρνητική ρευστότητα και ας έχει διαρκώς αυξανόμενα έσοδα. Οι επενδυτές προς το παρόν δεν ανησυχούν καθώς η αρνητική ρευστότητα εξηγείται από τις επεκτεινόμενες και πανάκριβες παραγωγές του (μόνο το Alienist κόστισε 100 και βάλε εκατομμύρια) που όμως οι αυξανόμενοι αριθμοί συνδρομητών μαζί με τα πολύ υψηλά ποσοστά παραμονής τους (άνω 75%) προς το παρόν δίνουν σταθερά θεμέλια για διαρκή κερδοφορία.

Όμως τα σύννεφα μαζεύονται στον ουρανό καθώς από τη μία κάποια στιγμή οι συνδρομητές θα χτυπήσουν κάποιο όριο (αν και το Netflix προσπαθεί να το επεκτείνει με διεθνείς παραγωγές που διατηρούν και φέρνουν συνδρομητές από όλο τον πλανήτη) και κυρίως αφού οι ανταγωνιστές του ετοιμάζονται για γερές αντεπιθέσεις. Από τη μία η Amazon που έχει δισεκατομμύρια σε μετρητό και συνεπώς μπορεί να σκορπίσει πολλαπλάσια ποσά και χωρίς να ανησυχεί για αρνητική ρευστότητα ή επενδυτικά κεφάλαια και από την άλλη η Disney που ετοιμάζει δικό της κανάλι. Ταυτόχρονα, κάτι ετοιμάζει και η Apple και πιθανώς και άλλοι.

Άρα, κάποια στιγμή πιθανώς οι επενδυτές να αρχίσουν να ζητάνε τα ρέστα από Netflix ή να κάνει κάποια μεγάλη κίνηση είτε αγοράζοντας κάποιον (με τι λεφτά όμως, το ΗΒΟ ίσως αλλά θα πρέπει να βρεθούν επενδυτές με πολύ βαθιές τσέπες και ο Μπέζος καραδοκεί και για ΗΒΟ έχοντας τρελό ρευστό) ή να αγοραστεί από κάποιον ή να συγχωευτεί

----------


## Red Yonko

^Ωραία αυτά που έγραψες


Αν συγχωνευτεί πιστεύω πως θα πήγαινε με την amazon,  χωρίς να ξέρω το λέω απλά το πιστεύω  :Thinking: 

Απόλους αυτούς τους ανταγωνισμούς θεωρώ πως τον πάτο θα τον αγγίξει η apple αυτη τη φορα

----------


## YAziDis

Το θέμα είναι πως το Netflix τόλμησε πρώτο, και όπως και να' χει μετράει και 2+ χρόνια εμπειρίας στην παγκόσμια αγορά. Το ΗΒΟ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι σε επιλεγμένες χώρες, και αυτό μέσω συνεργασιών και με άλλα κανάλια. H Disney πρόσφατα απέκτησε τη Fox και μπήκε πιο ενεργά στα χωράφια της τηλεόρασης, και πλατφόρμα χωρίς σειρές δε γίνεται, γιατί όπως και είπατε και παραπάνω μια σειρά αποδίδει περισσότερες ώρες και άρα δέσμευση σε σχέση με μια ταινία. Επίσης σαν Disney όπου έχει και αμέτρητες ταινίες, έχει δώσει και πάρα πολλά δικαιώματα σε όλες τις χώρες για τις ταινίες της. Δε ξέρουμε αν έχει δώσει αποκλειστικό περιεχόμενο ή όχι. Κοινώς θα αργήσει αρκετά πιστεύω να μπει για τα καλά στο παιχνίδι, γιατί πιστεύω πως και να μπει στον επόμενο 1 με 2 χρόνια, θα έχει λιγοστό περιεχόμενο και θα πατώσει απέναντι στο Netflix.
Για το Amazon δεν έχω να πω και πολλά. Μπορεί και αυτό να έκανε παγκόσμιο άνοιγμα, αλλά έχει λίγα χρόνια εμπειρίας στην τηλεόραση. 
Επίσης η Apple, έχει άπειρα χρήματα και ρευστότητα, αλλά και πάλι, ένας κούκος δε φαίρνει την Άνοιξη. 
Εν κατακλείδι, το Netflix βρίσκεται πολλά χρόνια μπροστά σε εμπειρία, και όσο περνάει ο καιρός αποκτά ακόμα μεγαλύτερη, και άρα θα δυναμώνει και περισσότερο. Όσο καθυστερούν οι άλλοι, τόσο θα μεγαλώνει και θα παίρνει συμφωνίες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Εγώ πάντως δεν το έχω μετανιώσει ούτε μια στιγμή από την πρώτη μέρα που έγινα συνδρομητής του (από τότε που ανακοινώθηκε ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα)

----------


## cca

Θα σχολιάσω μόνο αυτά περι αγγλικής γλώσσας και υποτίτλων. Εμείς που αρκούμαστε σε αγγλική γλώσσα είμαστε μειοψηφία απλά. Βλέπω απο τον περίγυρό μου, ακόμα και άτομα που ξέρουν τη γλώσσα ζητάνε ελληνικούς υποτίτλους, για να μη πω γι αυτούς που δε τη ξέρουν καλά. Γνωστό μου ζευγάρι ξεκίνησε συνδρομή στο Netflix μόνο μετά τον πλήρη εξελληνισμό των menu και την προσθήκη υποτίτλων στα ελληνικά για την πλειοψηφία του περιεχομένου. Όσο κι αν ξεχνιόμαστε ώρες ώρες, το localization παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, εντός κι εκτός Ελλάδας.

----------


## hellenicsun

> Εγώ πάντως δεν το έχω μετανιώσει ούτε μια στιγμή από την πρώτη μέρα που έγινα συνδρομητής του (από τότε που ανακοινώθηκε ότι ήρθε στην Ελλάδα)


Παρομοίως  :Smile:

----------


## kostas2005

τζάμπα τα λεφτά που εχω δώσει τόσο καιρό.
η φτήνια τρώει τον παρά και το ξέρουν μάλλον εκεί...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> τζάμπα τα λεφτά που εχω δώσει τόσο καιρό.
> η φτήνια τρώει τον παρά και το ξέρουν μάλλον εκεί...


Γιατί ασχολείσαι ακόμα και δεν βάζεις ένα terrarium, ώστε να την βγάλεις και εσύ στην φτηνια και να μην χαλιεσαι με μια υπηρεσία που δεν σου κάνει;

----------


## patrickdrd

πως στελνουμε terrarium στην tv;

----------


## giorgiosgr

off topic αλλα διαβαζω σε faq σελιδας μαγαζιου που πουλαει android box με προεγκατεστημενα ολα τα ελληνικα καναλια, netflix (αραγε και αυτο δωρεαν?) κτλ
>"Είναι Νόμιμο;
Ναι, 100%."<
>"Μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω και σαν επαγγελματίας στο Καφενείο / Καφετέρια / Προπατζίδικο μου για να προβάλλω αγώνες;
Ναι."<
 :ROFL:

----------


## Zus

> off topic αλλα διαβαζω σε faq σελιδας μαγαζιου που πουλαει android box με προεγκατεστημενα ολα τα ελληνικα συνδρομητικα καναλια, netflix (αραγε και αυτο δωρεαν?) κτλ
> >"Είναι Νόμιμο;
> Ναι, 100%."
> >"Μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω και σαν επαγγελματίας στο Καφενείο / Καφετέρια / Προπατζίδικο μου για να προβάλλω αγώνες;
> Ναι."


- Μπορώ να το κάνω δημόσια αναπαραγωγή με συνδρομή 10 ευρώ ανά χρήστη?
- Ναι.

----------


## kostas2005

> Γιατί ασχολείσαι ακόμα και δεν βάζεις ένα terrarium, ώστε να την βγάλεις και εσύ στην φτηνια και να μην χαλιεσαι με μια υπηρεσία που δεν σου κάνει;


Λες να περίμενα για να βάλω terrarium κλπ. Ολα αυτά ειναι ο μόνος τρόπος να βρεις αυτά τα ιδιαίτερα¨που ζητάς..
Αφού γράφω οτι δεν με καλύπτει τόσο καιρό γιατί βλέπω παλιές ευρωπαϊκές σειρές και ταινίες και τώρα που θα το έστελνα στο καλο τράβηξε τα χρήματα γιατι ηταν στις προεγγεκριμενες και εγω νόμισα οτι απλα αρκεί να του αλλάξω τροπο πληρωμής σε κάτι που δεν έχει χρήματα.
Παρεμπιπτόντως θα άλλαζες γνώμη εύκολα αν το απο επάνω "πακέτο" σου έβγαινε όσο το netflix νομίζω..

----------


## YAziDis

Εχετε να προτεινετε κανα καλο usb ή hdmi που να εχει wifi και να μπορει να παιξει netflix και να ειναι φθηνο; Θελω να βαλω στην τηλεοραση της κρεβατοκαμαρας και να μη πληρωνω μαλλιοκεφαλα

----------


## hellenicsun

> Εχετε να προτεινετε κανα καλο usb ή hdmi που να εχει wifi και να μπορει να παιξει netflix και να ειναι φθηνο; Θελω να βαλω στην τηλεοραση της κρεβατοκαμαρας και να μη πληρωνω μαλλιοκεφαλα


Ψάξε για 1st gen Chromecast αν και θα πρότεινα το 2nd gen μακράν (έχω και χρησιμοποιώ και τα δύο). Δες τις τιμές κι αν είναι εντός του budget σου, προχωράς.

----------


## YAziDis

> Ψάξε για 1st gen Chromecast αν και θα πρότεινα το 2nd gen μακράν (έχω και χρησιμοποιώ και τα δύο). Δες τις τιμές κι αν είναι εντός του budget σου, προχωράς.


Άρχοντας! Πήγα και το αγόρασα ήδη!!

- - - Updated - - -

Χμ, με ξενερώνει λίγο το γεγονός πως ουσιαστικά πρέπει να το δουλεύεις από το κινητό σου μέσω τον εφαρμογών. Νόμιζα πως εγκαθιστούσες όποιες εφαρμογές ήθελες και πως θα τις δούλευες απευθείας από το chromecast

----------


## thourios

Δείτε λίγο στο amazon uk το Roku Express Streaming Player Τα κουτιά με έχουν απογοητεύσει.

----------


## kostas2005

Eπειδή όμως μας ΕΚΑΨΕ ο φίλος παλιότερα που πρότεινε για τα roku (dts downmix...) να πω ότι όταν προτείνουμε αυτά τα κουτιά πρέπει να τονίσουμε οτι ξεχνάμε KODI κλπ
Είναι κλειστού λογισμικού και δεν μπορούμε να εγκαταστησουμε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ.
Αρα το ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ γιατι οταν λέμε για κουτιά είναι λίγο σπάνιο να μην μπορείς να βάλεις τίποτα να κάνεις δουλειά, ουτε έναν player, δεν πάει ο νους, προχωράμε σε αγορά και παίρνουμε τα ....!
ΜΕ πλάγιο τρόπο έχει μια επιλογή για 1-2 άχρηστες και πάλι εφαρμογές.
ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ roku ultra.
Για κάποια άλλα μου έλεγε ένας οτι μπορεί με πατέντα και περνάει κάτι σαν mx player.

ΧΩΡΙΣ store είναι άχρηστα για εμένα η για πολύ συγκεκριμένη δουλειά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Άρχοντας! Πήγα και το αγόρασα ήδη!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Χμ, με ξενερώνει λίγο το γεγονός πως ουσιαστικά πρέπει να το δουλεύεις από το κινητό σου μέσω τον εφαρμογών. Νόμιζα πως εγκαθιστούσες όποιες εφαρμογές ήθελες και πως θα τις δούλευες απευθείας από το chromecast


Το αντίστοιχο 4κ της amazon δέχεται να εγκαταστησεις εφαρμογές...
Αλλα να πω γιατί τα πήρα όλα αυτά... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ οπτική, άρα αν θες να ακούσεις internet radio από ενισχυτή θα πρέπει να έχεις ανοιχτή την τηλεόραση άλλα και ότι αρκετές tv δεν στέλνουν 5.1 μεσώ hdmi οπότε και πάλι παίρνεις τα ...!
Η μόνη λύση είναι να το καρφώσεις επάνω στον ενισχυτή αν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα..

----------


## thourios

Το roku προτείνετε μόνο για netflix εκ μέρους μου και για τίποτε άλλο.
Για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους.
Άλλωστε το θέμα μας είναι το netflix και όχι οι media players.
Όποιος διαθέτει χρήμα και θέλει περισσότερο πάει σε nvidia shield.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως για netflix χρησιμοποιω το google chromecast και google chromecast ultra ειμαι παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενος

ψαχνω για android tv box (κοιταγα το xiaomi mi tv box αλλα δεν μου αρεσουν τα σχολια και δεν ξερω αν θα το αγορασω τελικα...

----------


## thourios

Έβλεπα προχθές μια ταινία σε τηλεόραση που διαθέτει netflix μέχρι την μέση.
Μετά επειδή χρησιμοποιούσαν άλλοι την τηλεόραση πήγα σε μια άλλη που έχω ένα beelink ultimate gt συνδεδεμένο.
Τελείως απαράδεκτη εικόνα θολούρα λες και έβλεπα άλλο έργο 
Άσε που έχει πρόβλημα το wifi και το έχω συνδέσει σε wifi extender με lan.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έβλεπα προχθές μια ταινία σε τηλεόραση που διαθέτει netflix μέχρι την μέση.
> Μετά επειδή χρησιμοποιούσαν άλλοι την τηλεόραση πήγα σε μια άλλη που έχω ένα beelink ultimate gt συνδεδεμένο.
> Τελείως απαράδεκτη εικόνα θολούρα λες και έβλεπα άλλο έργο 
> Άσε που έχει πρόβλημα το wifi και το έχω συνδέσει σε wifi extender με lan.


οντως δεν εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα για το beelink

----------


## minas

Για netflix το Mi box δεν είναι κακό. Το beelink πιθανότατα έπαιζε σε χαμηλότερη ανάλυση από την TV, εξ' ου και η θολούρα...

----------


## eqvus

> Το Ελληνικό version του Netflix ειναι μονο για όποιον βλέπει σειρές Αμερικανικές.
> Ναι εκει εχει πολυ και καλο υλικό.
> Βέβαια απο εμπορικής απόψεως δεν βρισκω το λογο ακομα και για τις σειρές κάποιος να πληρώνει 7-10 ευρω το μήνα καθε μήνα... άντε να μείνεις γραμμένος μεχρι 3-4 μήνες. μετα δεν εχει νόημα! Εκτός αν θέλεις να τα σκας γιατι βλεπεις 2-3 συγκεκριμένες σειρές της τρέχουσας σεζόν και θέλεις να βλεπεις άμεσα το νεο επεισοδειο... αλλα πόσοι ειναι αυτοί οι τηλεθεατές? Ειναι αρκετοί για να στηρίξουν οικονομικά την πλατφόρμα? Ισως στην Αμερική και σε 2-3 ακομα χώρες αλλα στον υπόλοιπο κοσμο? Ποιος δίνει 120 ευρω το χρόνο να βλέπει 2 σήριαλ?
> 
> Για μενα το μεγαλύτερο φάουλ ειναι η αστεία ταινιοθήκη!
> Ειλικρινά τα 2/3 των ταινιών στο Ελληνικό Netflix ειναι παλιές και πολυ προβεβλημένες.
> Ακομα και το ελεύθερο Star εχει καλύτερη ταινιοθήκη.
> 
> Διαβάζω καποιον φίλο οτι βοηθάει πολυ για τις προτεινόμενες σειρές κλπ... ενταξει μπήκα και ειδα μια σειρά για τον Εσκομπαρ και μετα μου έβγαλε προτεινόμενες οτι σειρά έχουν με τον Εσκομπαρ, ναρκωτικά, καρτέλ και Λατινική Αμερική... σιγά το A.I. και ποσες σειρές πια με τα καρτέλ και τα ναρκωτικά? Κούραση!


 :One thumb up: 
Πρόσθεσε και ότι μετά από ένα εξάμηνο τις έχεις δυο όλες!
Το μόνο θετικό, ότι βλέπεις και ταινίες που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα τις έβλεπες ποτέ!

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Πρόσθεσε και ότι μετά από ένα εξάμηνο τις έχεις δυο όλες!
> Το μόνο θετικό, ότι βλέπεις και ταινίες που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα τις έβλεπες ποτέ!


Πώς βλέπεις όλες τις σειρές που προστίθενται συνέχεια;
Όλη μέρα βλέπεις σειρές;

Επίσης ποιος δίνει 120€ τον χρόνο;
Εγώ δίνω 36€.

----------


## eqvus

> Πώς βλέπεις όλες τις σειρές που προστίθενται συνέχεια;
> Όλη μέρα βλέπεις σειρές;
> 
> Επίσης ποιος δίνει 120€ τον χρόνο;
> Εγώ δίνω 36€.


Σειρές δεν βλέπω!
Πλην ελάχιστον εξαιρέσεων.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Σειρές δεν βλέπω!
> Πλην ελάχιστον εξαιρέσεων.


Τότε πιστεύω κακώς το πληρώνεις.
Παίξε με terrarium/kodi

----------


## thourios

> Για netflix το Mi box δεν είναι κακό. Το beelink πιθανότατα έπαιζε σε χαμηλότερη ανάλυση από την TV, εξ' ου και η θολούρα...


Εξυπακούεται σε χαμηλότερη ανάλυση αφού δεν είναι certified.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως που πληρωνω συνδρομη στο netflix απο την πρωτη μερα που ηρθε στην ελλαδα (το ειχα ακουσει απο αυτο το φορουμ και αμεσως γραφτηκα συνδρομητης) δεν το εχω μετανοιωσει καθολου
επισης στο Amazon Prime Video (σε σημειο να θελω να γραφτω κανονικα συνδρομητης στο Amazon Prime)
και στο Ant1 Next

βεβαια ταινιες και σειρες βλεπω και απο την γνωστη εφαρμογη Strem.io

----------


## kostas2005

> Το roku προτείνετε μόνο για netflix εκ μέρους μου και για τίποτε άλλο.
> Για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους.
> Άλλωστε το θέμα μας είναι το netflix και όχι οι media players.
> Όποιος διαθέτει χρήμα και θέλει περισσότερο πάει σε nvidia shield.


Επειδή συνηθίζεται να έχουμε ένα μηχάνημα για "παρόμοιες" δουλειές καλό είναι να τονίζουμε κάποια πράγματα για να ανοίγουμε τα μάτια στους άλλους ανεξάρτητα αν εμείς βλέπουμε ΜΟΝΟ netflix ανεξάρτητα αν το θέμα αφορά το netflix.
Νομίζω είναι κατανοητό.
Ένα λεπτό παραπάνω θα μας στοιχίσει να γράψουμε αυτό που ξέρουμε για να έχουν ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα οι φίλοι στο φόρουμ.


Δεν νομίζω να το είχες προτείνει εσυ παλιότερα όπως δεν θυμάμαι 100% αν είχε διευκρινιστεί αυτό που λέω.
Μπορεί να είχε διευκρινιστεί και να ήταν λάθος δικό μου η αγορά.
Απλά επιμένω ότι πρέπει να τονιστεί και οχι απλά να ειπωθεί το θέμα με το roku που ανέφερα.
Πόσοσο μάλιστα να μην αναφερθεί..

----------


## thourios

Έχω αναφέρει στο παρελθόν ότι το προτείνω μόνο για netflix.

----------


## Burning Skies

Για όποιον έχει wind vision το Android box που παρέχει η wind κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά

----------


## drberto

> Έβλεπα προχθές μια ταινία σε τηλεόραση που διαθέτει netflix μέχρι την μέση.
> Μετά επειδή χρησιμοποιούσαν άλλοι την τηλεόραση πήγα σε μια άλλη που έχω ένα beelink ultimate gt συνδεδεμένο.
> Τελείως απαράδεκτη εικόνα θολούρα λες και έβλεπα άλλο έργο 
> Άσε που έχει πρόβλημα το wifi και το έχω συνδέσει σε wifi extender με lan.


Κι εγω εχω το ιδιο tv box (beelink ultimate gt1) και δεν παιζει netflix σε HD.Το χρησιμοποιω οταν καποια ταινια δεν μου βγαζει ελληνικους υποτιτλους στην tv. tv μου ειναι LG smart 42" παλιοτερο μοντελο (2014) εχει netflix και παιζει σε HD,αλλα ελληνικους υποτιτλους παιζει μονο σε καποιες ταινιες και σειρες που εχουν ανεβει προσφατα,γιατι προφανως εχουν αλλαξει καποια κωδικοποιηση.Γενικα ειναι λιγα τα tv boxes που παιζουν netflix σε HD,και κυριως αυτα που ειναι εγκεκριμενα/προτεινομενα απο τη netflix.

----------


## Epinefelos

Και εγώ συνδρομητής στο netflix το τελευταίο εξάμηνο. Πιστεύω αξίζει και με το παραπάνω τα λεφτά που ζητάει. Εχοντας δώσει αρκετά χρήματα σε κινέζικους players  με αρκετά προβλήματα και ασυμβατότητες, αποφάσισα πριν 4 μήνες να δώσω μια και καλή 250€  και πήρα το nvidia shield tv. Άλλα κόλπα το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα και ησυχάζεις μια και καλή. Όποιος μπορεί και θέλει να διαθέσει τα χρήματα που ζητάει, το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Bonus το καταπληκτικό τηλεκοντρόλ και ένα χειριστήριο για παιχνίδια (αχρείαστο σε μένα).

----------


## hellenicsun

Βρε παιδιά, το αν αξίζει ή όχι το Netflix το κρίνει ο καθένας ξεχωριστά - δεν υπάρχει κοινά αποδεκτή απάντηση. 

Για μένα άξιζε και όταν δεν είχε ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Πόσοι όμως τότε δεν έδιναν ούτε ευρώ;

----------


## minas

Μεταξύ των δοκιμαστικών αλλαγών που κάνει περιοδικά το Netflix, γίνονται αναφορές στην Ιταλία για εισαγωγή πακέτου "Ultra" που βασικά είναι ακριβότερο το τρέχον "Premium".
Ακολουθεί το αρχικό άρθρο στα Ιταλικά με δύο διαφορετικά σετ προγραμμάτων:
https://www.tuttoandroid.net/news/ne...-ultra-587363/

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μεταξύ των δοκιμαστικών αλλαγών που κάνει περιοδικά το Netflix, γίνονται αναφορές στην Ιταλία για εισαγωγή πακέτου "Ultra" που βασικά είναι ακριβότερο το τρέχον "Premium".
> Ακολουθεί το αρχικό άρθρο στα Ιταλικά με δύο διαφορετικά σετ προγραμμάτων:
> https://www.tuttoandroid.net/news/ne...-ultra-587363/


Το βρήκα και από αγγλικό site.
Αναφέρει ότι ξεκινάει σταδιακά τέτοια αυξημένη χρέωση ανά την Ευρώπη.

----------


## minas

> Το βρήκα και από αγγλικό site.
> Αναφέρει ότι ξεκινάει σταδιακά τέτοια αυξημένη χρέωση ανά την Ευρώπη.


Πιλοτικό είναι ακόμα, δοκιμάζουν τα νερά. Λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου είμαστε ασφαλείς. Μετά... βλέπουμε.

----------


## kostas2005

Στο καλό από έμενα...

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω δεν πληρωνω για NOVA η για COSMOTE TV
πληρωνω μονο για COSMOTE VDSL 50 
ετσι πληρωνω συνδρομη για το NETFLIX και για το AMAZON PRIME
λειτουργουν αψογα με το GOOGLE CHROMECAST και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος
σε συνδιασμο παντα με τα υπολοιπα (torrents) κτλ

----------


## kostas2005

Με το amazon τι παίζει?
Έχω δει ότι έχει κάποιες αρχαίες αγγλικές ιρλανδικες σειρές που με ενδιαφέρουν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουν υπότιτλους.
Κάποιες μάλιστα κάτι λένε ότι είναι διαθέσιμες μόνο σε dvd, δεν το εχω ψάξει/καταλάβει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Με το amazon τι παίζει?
> Έχω δει ότι έχει κάποιες αρχαίες αγγλικές ιρλανδικες σειρές που με ενδιαφέρουν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουν υπότιτλους.
> Κάποιες μάλιστα κάτι λένε ότι είναι διαθέσιμες μόνο σε dvd, δεν το εχω ψάξει/καταλάβει.


δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω καθως το AMAZON PRIME το πηρα περισσοτερο για το TWITCH.TV και λογω οτι ψωνιζω απο το ηλεκτρονικο του καταστημα 

ετσι δεν ξερω τι παιζει με το AMAZON PRIME VIDEO αν ολα που δειχνει ειναι διαθεσιμα στην χωρα μας (φανταζομαι συντομα θα ξερω καθως εχει μια σειρα που με ενδιαφερει και περιμενω να ξεκινησει (JACK RAYAN))

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5057054/ 

ξεκιναει αυγουστο του 2018 ( 31 Aug. 2018 )

----------


## thourios

Μια Ελληνική  σελίδα στο facebook netflix unofficial εξαφανίστηκε.
Παρεμπιπτόντως είδα το θρίλερ Calibre aka Δαμετρημα και ψιλό έπαθα.
Το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Δείτε το χωρίς να δείτε το τρέιλερ.

----------


## kostas2005

> δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω καθως το AMAZON PRIME το πηρα περισσοτερο για το TWITCH.TV και λογω οτι ψωνιζω απο το ηλεκτρονικο του καταστημα 
> 
> ετσι δεν ξερω τι παιζει με το AMAZON PRIME VIDEO αν ολα που δειχνει ειναι διαθεσιμα στην χωρα μας (φανταζομαι συντομα θα ξερω καθως εχει μια σειρα που με ενδιαφερει και περιμενω να ξεκινησει (JACK RAYAN))
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5057054/ 
> 
> ξεκιναει αυγουστο του 2018 ( 31 Aug. 2018 )




δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα..


https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0081912/


https://www.hattrick.co.uk/Shows/Comedy

----------


## apd

> Με το amazon τι παίζει?
> Έχω δει ότι έχει κάποιες αρχαίες αγγλικές ιρλανδικες σειρές που με ενδιαφέρουν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουν υπότιτλους.
> Κάποιες μάλιστα κάτι λένε ότι είναι διαθέσιμες μόνο σε dvd, δεν το εχω ψάξει/καταλάβει.


To Prime όταν το έψαξα πέρσι είχε υπότιτλους σε πολλές γλώσσες, αλλά ελάχιστες ταινίες/σειρές είχαν ελληνικά. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην πορεία.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> To Prime όταν το έψαξα πέρσι είχε υπότιτλους σε πολλές γλώσσες, αλλά ελάχιστες ταινίες/σειρές είχαν ελληνικά. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην πορεία.


ελληνικους υποτιτλους σε ταινιες/σειρες ειναι ελαχιστοι το περισσοτερο περιεχομενο δεν εχει

----------


## vforvendetta85

Το Amazon prime έχει ελάχιστα πράγματα (όταν λέμε ελάχιστα,π.χ 7-8 ταινίες είναι με υπότιτλους),οπότε δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί, στην παρούσα φάση, με το Netflix.
Σε μια πρώτη ανάγνωση, αν και μικρό περιεχόμενο, έχει καλύτερα πράγματα σε σχέση με το Netflix, του οποίου η σαβούρα ξεπερνάει αυτή του ΧΥΤΑ Φυλής.

- - - Updated - - -




> ελληνικους υποτιτλους σε ταινιες/σειρες ειναι ελαχιστοι το περισσοτερο περιεχομενο δεν εχει


Με πρόλαβες! Άργησα να κάνω ανανέωση στην σελίδα  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

Εχω netflix στο εξωτερικο στην ελληνικη γλωσσα.
Εχω παρατηρησει οτι καποιες ταινιες/σειρες εχουν ελληνικους υποτιτλους διαθεσιμους στο εξωτερικο ενω καποιες αλλες (πχ φιλαρακια) δεν τους εμφανιζει.

Καμια προταση;

----------


## kostas2005

με vpn έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## Hetfield

> με vpn έχεις δοκιμάσει?


Οχι ακομα.
Αλλα αναρωτιεμαι γιατι σε ορισμενες σειρες δεν εμφανιζονται ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι ενω υπαρχουν.

----------


## mzaf

> ελληνικους υποτιτλους σε ταινιες/σειρες ειναι ελαχιστοι το περισσοτερο περιεχομενο δεν εχει


Έχει ανακοινώσει επίσημα υποστήριξη ελληνικής γλώσσας?Νομίζω πως όχι

----------


## minas

> Έχει ανακοινώσει επίσημα υποστήριξη ελληνικής γλώσσας?Νομίζω πως όχι


Αν μιλάμε για υποτίτλους, βεβαίως. Μεταγλωττίσεις δεν νομίζω να έχει...

----------


## kostas2005

Καπου αλλού η στο opensubtitles μπορούμε να κάνουμε request για να μεταγλωττισει κάποιος μια σειρά/ταινία?
Αποκλείεται να ασχοληθεί το Netflix η το Amazon κλπ για την ώρα με αρχαίες σειρές.
Ούτε το red dwarf δεν εχει..

----------


## minas

Μόλις είχα και την πρώτη μου εμπειρία από τις αλλαγές τιμών του Netflix. Ήρθε κι εδώ πιο γρήγορα απ' ότι φανταζόμουν.
Πήγα να φτιάξω έναν νέο λογαριασμό, βλέπω τα κλασικά πακέτα που ήξερα. Το άφησα στην μέση και δοκίμασα μετά από λίγες ώρες. Αποτέλεσμα: βλέπω τις νέες τιμές, με πακέτο "Ultra" και τιμή 16,99€.
Έκανα 5-6 φορές login από διαφορετικούς browsers, συσκευές και διευθύνσεις, μέχρι να μου ξαναδώ τα παλιά πακέτα, οπότε και έφτιαξα τον λογαριασμό με αυτά. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα κάνει αύξηση και στους υπάρχοντες, αλλά προς το παρόν κάποιοι έχουν την επιλογή για φτηνότερο πακέτο...

----------


## YAziDis

Πάντως εγώ προσωπικά που έχω ανοιχτό λογαριασμό από το 2016 που ήρθε, σε εμένα οι τιμές δεν άλλαξαν, ούτε και μετά την αναπροσαρμογή των τιμών που πρόσθεσαν 2 ευρώ στα πακέτα τους. Προς το παρόν όλες οι αλλαγές αφορούν νέους λογαριασμούς

----------


## zeronero

Netflix Plans & Pricing

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά η διαφορά μεταξύ του παλαιού premium και του νέου ultra είναι η δυνατότητα για αναβαθμισμένο ήχο πχ. dolby atmos (όπου είναι διαθέσιμο).

Update: 
@minas, τώρα το διαπίστωσα: αναφέρεις ultra 16.99. Που είναι το δικό σου "εδώ"; Γιατί στο δικό μου "εδώ", σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω link, για νέο χρήστη το premium παραμένει στα 11.99 και το νέο ultra (με μόνο + τον αναβαθμισμένο ήχο) στα 14.99.

Καποια στιγμή είχα διαβάσει κάπου για εμφάνιση νέων τιμών αλλά προχωρώντας σου έδινε τις παλιές.

----------


## minas

To "εδώ" μου είναι Ελλάδα. Το link που έβαλες παραπάνω δεν είναι χρήσιμο, για τον απλό λόγο ότι μπορεί να δείξει διαφορετικά πράγματα κάθε φορά που το ανοίγεις.
Εγώ είδα 3 διαφορετικά σετ τιμών σε διάστημα 5 λεπτών, απλά χρησιμοποιώντας άλλη συσκευή και διεύθυνση για να συνδεθώ.

edit:
Για του λόγου το αληθές, ανοίγοντας από τον ίδιο υπολογιστή με διαφορετικούς browsers αυτή τη στιγμή παίρνω αυτά:

----------


## sdikr

> To "εδώ" μου είναι Ελλάδα. Το link που έβαλες παραπάνω δεν είναι χρήσιμο, για τον απλό λόγο ότι μπορεί να δείξει διαφορετικά πράγματα κάθε φορά που το ανοίγεις.
> Εγώ είδα 3 διαφορετικά σετ τιμών σε διάστημα 5 λεπτών, απλά χρησιμοποιώντας άλλη συσκευή και διεύθυνση για να συνδεθώ.


Πάντως και εδώ΄βγάζει τις κλασικές τιμές



- - - Updated - - -

και απο ΙΕ  άλλες  :Razz:

----------


## zeronero

Γενικώς, αυτό μου εμφανίζει από ΙΕ και από chrome:



Σε pc με IE, έλειπε η στήλη ultra, αλλά με chrome εμφανιζόταν, ενώ σε laptop το ανάποδο. 
Πάντα για νέο χρήστη, γιατί με τον υφιστάμενο δε μου δίνει δυνατότητα άλλου προγράμματος ανώτερου του premium. 

Από κινητό, αυτό:



Τρικυμία.

ΥΓ. Παρακαλώ, να επισημανθεί η διαφοροποίηση ως προς τον ήχο που δεν είδα αλλού.

----------


## jap

Netflix's Garbage Programming Blamed for Stock Falling Off a Cliff
Netflix's Slowdown Sparks Fresh Fears of Video-Streaming Bubble

Κακά σημάδια από Αμερική μεριά. Προσωπικά δεν έχω Netflix και δεν ξέρω κι αν οι εκπομπές / τηλεταινίες που αναφέρει περιλαμβάνονται όλες στον εδώ προγραμματισμό.

----------


## Zus

Μετά το stranger things που έκανε πάταγο, το Netflix δεν γνώρισε άλλη τέτοια επιτυχία.

Και δεν μιλάω για ποιότητα σειράς, γιατί έχει βγάλει πολλές. Μιλάω για καθαρή επιτυχία. Για σειρά που θα κάνει πάταγο, όλοι θα μιλάνε για αυτοί, οπότε και για το Netflix με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## minas

> Netflix's Garbage Programming Blamed for Stock Falling Off a Cliff
> Netflix's Slowdown Sparks Fresh Fears of Video-Streaming Bubble
> 
> Κακά σημάδια από Αμερική μεριά. Προσωπικά δεν έχω Netflix και δεν ξέρω κι αν οι εκπομπές / τηλεταινίες που αναφέρει περιλαμβάνονται όλες στον εδώ προγραμματισμό.


Ήδη από το 2017 το Netflix επενδύει σε δικό του περιεχόμενο, κυρίως σειρές, ενώ ταυτόχρονα ελαττώνει το περιεχόμενο τρίτων που σερβίρει.
Ειδικά οι ταινίες της Marvel/Disney θα είναι σημαντική έλλειψη εάν σταματήσουν να είναι διαθέσιμες.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως με ποιά λογική είχαν κάνει τόσο γενναιόδωρες προβλέψεις για προσέλκυση νέων συνδρομητών...

Προς τιμή τους, η ποιότητα του δικού τους υλικού είναι πολύ καλή - συγκρίσιμη ακόμα και με το HBO.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μετά το stranger things που έκανε πάταγο, το Netflix δεν γνώρισε άλλη τέτοια επιτυχία.
> 
> Και δεν μιλάω για ποιότητα σειράς, γιατί έχει βγάλει πολλές. Μιλάω για καθαρή επιτυχία. Για σειρά που θα κάνει πάταγο, όλοι θα μιλάνε για αυτοί, οπότε και για το Netflix με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


Τι σημαίνει για σένα "κάνει πάταγο"?
Γιατί ξέρω δεκάδες παραδείγματα επιτυχημένων σειρών, όπως το LUCIFER, SENSE8, όλα τα MARVEL (εκτός Iron First),  OZARK, NARCOS, BATES...

----------


## YAziDis

Να προσθέσω και το Dark..

----------


## minas

Από Sci-Fi είναι πολύ καλό το Expanse, αλλά και το νέο Altered Carbon. Θα ρίξω μια ματιά και στο Lost in Space που είναι Netflix original και με μεγάλο κόστος παραγωγής.
Ένα καλό με το Netflix είναι ότι εξαιτίας της μεγάλης του διάδοσης, βρίσκεις άπειρες επίκαιρες λίστες με προτεινόμενο περιεχόμενο, αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο οι προτάσεις της ίδιας της πλατφόρμας δεν αρκούν.

----------


## apostol70

Και το Crown έκανε αίσθηση, μάζεψε βραβεία, είναι Netflix original αλλά κοστίζει και κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## YAziDis

Και επίσης να μην ξεχνάμε, πως σε γενικές γραμμές όλα τα δίκτυα, ιδιωτικά ή μη, συνήθως δεν έχουν πάνω από 2 ταυτόχρονες επιτυχίες που να κάνουν παγκόσμια θραύση. Η μόνη εξαίρεση είναι το ΗΒΟ το οποίο έχει αρκετές επιτυχίες, αλλά όλα τα άλλα κανάλια έχουν μετρημένες (όπου παίζονται ακόμα, δε μιλάω για παλαιότερες). Επίσης το netflix εξασφαλίζει πολλά δικαιώματα εκτός Αμερικής και μπορούμε να βλέπουμε αρκετές σειρές από άλλα κανάλια. Και φυσικά, εγώ δε ξεχνάω ειδικά τις βρετανικές σειρές, όπου είναι αρκετά ψαγμένες και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις καλύτερες από μερικές μέτριες Αμερικάνικες.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Ίσως η ποσότητα κι όχι η ποιότητα να μην αποδίδει τα αναμενόμενα.
Για την κουβέντα των HBO.... 
Χωρίς να έχω δει την αντίστοιχη πλατφόρμα της HBO, παρά μόνο τη ροή των 3 HBO που έχουν κάποιες δορυφορικές πλατφόρμες του πρώην Ανατολικού μπλόκο, η διάφορες είναι χαώδης υπέρ του HBO.

----------


## YAziDis

Ενα ενα μου ερχονται... και το The Get Down ειναι διαμανταρα, και μια απ τις ακριβοτερες παραγωγες!

----------


## zeronero

Παλαιότερα βέβαια υπήρχε πρόβλεψη για 6m νέους συνδρομητές και εμφανίστηκαν 7m...
Δε νομίζω πως το -1m επί του παρόντος έχει και πολύ μεγάλη σημασία, εκτός από παιχνίδι με τη μετοχή του...
Η αλήθεια είναι πως το netflix δίνει $8B για original παραγωγές και ενοικίαση περιχομένου (και άλλα $2B για διαφήμιση).
Όταν άλλα δίκτυα έχουν σύνολο πχ. 14 σειρές το χρόνο, το netflix έχει 14 original σειρές, πολλές από αυτές με emmy award ή nomination.
Προσωπικά, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την υπηρεσία, για τις σειρές που με ενδιαφέρουν και τα doc του PBS. 

ΥΓ. Τα παραπάνω, έχοντας επίσης συνδρομή και στο prime video για 4-5 σειρές. Εάν ήταν διαθέσιμα και τα hbo και hulu θα ήμουν επίσης συνδρομητής προσπαθώντας να "καταναλώνω" νόμιμο περιεχόμενο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Επίσης και εγώ αν υπήρχαν άλλα δίκτυα όπως HBO , HULU , ABC θα ήμουν συνδρομητής τους όπως περιμένω να γίνω στο MOVIES ANYWHERE αν Θυμάμαι καλά είναι της DISNEY γενικά μου αρέσουν συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες οι οποίες αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους

----------


## euri

Ε, ας πέσει λίγο η τιμή της μετοχής, έτσι ώστε να πουληθεί η εταιρεία με χαμηλότερη τιμή  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlueChris

Το Fast.com πλέον δείχνει και upload

----------


## aroutis

> Ε, ας πέσει λίγο η τιμή της μετοχής, έτσι ώστε να πουληθεί η εταιρεία με χαμηλότερη τιμή


Δεν βλέπω να πωλείται σύντομα.

----------


## Skipper

Να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου για το netflix, μιας που είχα πάρει τον ένα μήνα δοκιμαστικά τότε που είχε πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα. 

Για μένα αξίζει μόνο για όσους παρακολουθούν σειρές. Για όσους βλέπουν κατά 99,99% μόνο ταινίες (όπως εγώ) ΔΕΝ αξίζει γιατί από όσο είχα δει, οι περισσότερες ήταν παλιές. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν παίζει και καινούργιες (εξαιρούνται οι παραγωγές του Netflix). H τιμή είναι πολύ καλή δεν λέω, αλλά προτιμώ να δίνω 32 ευρώ τον χρόνο στο torrent converter που χρησιμοποιώ και να κατεβάζω ή να στριμάρω εκεί (ανεβάζοντας και τους δικούς μου υπότιτλους) πολύ πιο καινούργιες ταινίες.

----------


## sdikr

> Να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου για το netflix, μιας που είχα πάρει τον ένα μήνα δοκιμαστικά τότε που είχε πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα. 
> 
> Για μένα αξίζει μόνο για όσους παρακολουθούν σειρές. Για όσους βλέπουν κατά 99,99% μόνο ταινίες (όπως εγώ) ΔΕΝ αξίζει γιατί από όσο είχα δει, οι περισσότερες ήταν παλιές. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν παίζει και καινούργιες (εξαιρούνται οι παραγωγές του Netflix). H τιμή είναι πολύ καλή δεν λέω, αλλά προτιμώ να δίνω 32 ευρώ τον χρόνο στο torrent converter που χρησιμοποιώ και να κατεβάζω ή να στριμάρω εκεί (ανεβάζοντας και τους δικούς μου υπότιτλους) πολύ πιο καινούργιες ταινίες.


Κάνεις σύγκριση μιας νόμιμης υπηρεσίας με μια που είναι παράνομη,  σαν να γυρνάει ο άλλος και να σου λέει και εγώ  ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω 8 ώρες την ημέρα,  αλλά μετά αφού δοκίμασα την κλοπή αυτοκινήτων  δεν το ξαναδοκιμάζω

----------


## Zer0c00L

θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο sdikr αλλο πραγμα η νομιμη υπηρεσια και αλλο πραγμα το παρανομο

δεν μπορεις να τα συγκρινεις

το netflix θα μπορουσες να το συγκρινεις αν υπηρχε αντιστοιχα μια υπηρεσια ιδια η παρομοια απο τους παροχους που σου δινουν συνδεση με το διαδικτυο αλλα δεν υπαρχει...ετσι προς το παρων δεν υπαρχει μετρο συγκρισης

----------


## kostas2005

> Κάνεις σύγκριση μιας νόμιμης υπηρεσίας με μια που είναι παράνομη,  σαν να γυρνάει ο άλλος και να σου λέει και εγώ  ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω 8 ώρες την ημέρα,  αλλά μετά αφού δοκίμασα την κλοπή αυτοκινήτων  δεν το ξαναδοκιμάζω


χαχαχαχαχα σωστός!

----------


## Burning Skies

> Κάνεις σύγκριση μιας νόμιμης υπηρεσίας με μια που είναι παράνομη,  σαν να γυρνάει ο άλλος και να σου λέει και εγώ  ξεκίνησα να δουλεύω 8 ώρες την ημέρα,  αλλά μετά αφού δοκίμασα την κλοπή αυτοκινήτων  δεν το ξαναδοκιμάζω


Να και μια φορα που συμφωνουμε.  :Razz:

----------


## stelakis1914

Αυτήν την στιγμή δείχνει μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να εκμεταλλευτούμε την ισοτιμία την τούρκικης λίρας στο Netflix. Με ένα VPN που μας δίνει τούρκικη ΙΡ μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε έναν ΝΕΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ με τις παρακάτω (βλέπε εικόνα) ευνοϊκές τιμές. Αυτές βέβαια μπορούν να αλλάξουν αλλά στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα έχετε δει τον δωρεάν μήνα και μετά το παρατάτε. 

Συνιστάται η χρήση διεθνών καρτών για αποφυγή των χρεώσεων των ελληνικών τραπεζών για την μετατροπή της ισοτιμίας. PayPal δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την συγκεκριμένη χώρα.

----------


## euri

Ευκαιρία να δούμε και τον Σουλεϊμάν με τουρκικούς υποτίτλους.

----------


## stelakis1914

Η επιλογή της συγκεκριμένης χώρας απαιτείται μόνο για την δημιουργία του λογαριασμού. Έπειτα μπορείς να αλλάξεις την γλώσσα επιλέγοντας την ελληνική και βλέπεις κανονικά τους υπότιτλους.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτήν την στιγμή δείχνει μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία να εκμεταλλευτούμε την ισοτιμία την τούρκικης λίρας στο Netflix. Με ένα VPN που μας δίνει τούρκικη ΙΡ μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε έναν ΝΕΟ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ με τις παρακάτω (βλέπε εικόνα) ευνοϊκές τιμές. Αυτές βέβαια μπορούν να αλλάξουν αλλά στην χειρότερη περίπτωση θα έχετε δει τον δωρεάν μήνα και μετά το παρατάτε. 
> 
> Συνιστάται η χρήση διεθνών καρτών για αποφυγή των χρεώσεων των ελληνικών τραπεζών για την μετατροπή της ισοτιμίας. PayPal δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την συγκεκριμένη χώρα. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196233


εγώ θα έλεγα να μην το κάνετε

γιατί εκτός της χρέωσης (ισοτιμία) μεταξύ της τούρκικης λίρας / δολλαρίου / ευρώ

μπορεί να βρεθείτε και χωρίς λογαριασμό αν αποφασίσει η εταιρεία να αποκλείσει (ΒΑΝ) την πρόσβαση

----------


## kostas2005

*AV1 Video Samples Now Available on YouTube & Netflix*https://www.cnx-software.com/2018/09...utube-netflix/

----------


## Hetfield

Το Netflix ηδη παιζει να χρησιμοποιει τον AV1 στις Smart TVs.
Εβλεπα La Casa De Papel (τελευταιο επεισοδιο της πρτης σαιζον) και επαιζε πολυ καλη εικονα με μολις 2,74 Mbps!

----------


## kostas2005

Είναι τρομερή η εικόνα για 3 Mbps και με είχε σώσει..
Το 4k το ξεκινάει απο 9 περίπου Mbps αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Το βλέπω δύσκολο να χρησιμοποιεί ευρέως τον av1 μιας και δεν υπάρχει hardware υποστήριξη.
Μάλλον h265 πρέπει να είναι.

----------


## anon

σε μένα πιάνει κάπου 15-18Mbps....

----------


## kostas2005

ξεκινάει περίπου απο 9 και ανεβαίνει όπως λες.

----------


## zeronero

> ξεκινάει περίπου απο 9 και ανεβαίνει όπως λες.


2160p: 7.63, 9.54, 11.44 έως και 15.26 Mbps

----------


## anon

εμένα όποτε και να κοίταξα, καρφωμενο στα 15 ειναι πάντως...

----------


## kostas2005

η διακυμάνσεις του 1080?

----------


## YAziDis

to 4K και σε εμένα κάπου απ'τα 9+ ξεκινάει, και καταλήγει κάπου στα 15+

----------


## thourios

Αφού η ποιότητα είναι καλή δεν με ενοχλεί. Όσο λιγότερο bandwidth καταναλώνει τόσο καλύτερα. 
Πως τα καταφέρνουν θα ήθελα να ξέρω από περιέργεια αλλά κατά τα άλλα δεν με νοιάζει.

----------


## minas

> Αφού η ποιότητα είναι καλή δεν με ενοχλεί. Όσο λιγότερο bandwidth καταναλώνει τόσο καλύτερα. 
> Πως τα καταφέρνουν θα ήθελα να ξέρω από περιέργεια αλλά κατά τα άλλα δεν με νοιάζει.


HEVC (h.265) και ξεκινούν να υιοθετούν και AV1...

----------


## tigra23

> Το Netflix ηδη παιζει να χρησιμοποιει τον AV1 στις Smart TVs.
> Εβλεπα La Casa De Papel (τελευταιο επεισοδιο της πρτης σαιζον) και επαιζε πολυ καλη εικονα με μολις 2,74 Mbps!


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση. Το AV1 είναι πολύ βαρύ codec και χρειάζεται νέα chips για αποκωδικοποίηση, που δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση. Το AV1 είναι πολύ βαρύ codec και χρειάζεται νέα chips για αποκωδικοποίηση, που δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα.


Ειναι βαρυς στην κωδικοποιηση. Στην αποκωδικοποιηση δεν ειναι πιο βαρυς απο HEVC

----------


## tigra23

> Ειναι βαρυς στην κωδικοποιηση. Στην αποκωδικοποιηση δεν ειναι πιο βαρυς απο HEVC


Δεν έχει σημασία αυτό. Οι smartTVs χρειάζονται chips με hardware acceleration για να κάνουν decode μιας και οι CPUs που έχουν είναι τραγικά αργές. Και σε αυτό αναφερόμουν. Προφανώς και τα HEVC chips δεν θα είναι συμβατά με τα AV1 chips. Ούτε οι browsers ακόμα δεν το υποστηρίζουν επίσημα, παρά μόνο με την χρήση flags.

----------


## kostas2005

Η προσφορά της wind λέει?
Ζητάει 10 ευρώ τον μήνα και σου δίνει κάποια κανάλια και netflix ταυτόχρονα σε 2 συσκευές άρα πρέπει να είναι το πακέτο με τα 9,99 € ?

Μετα κάτι λέει ... στις ερωτήσεις/απαντήσεις
"Είμαι υφιστάμενος συνδρομητής Netflix. Μπορώ να εξαργυρώσω τη WIND VISION προσφορά;
Βεβαίως! Κάνοντας login στο myWIND θα ακολουθήσεις τα ανάλογα βήματα και το ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στην προσφορά θα πιστωθεί στο Netflix λογαριασμό σου."

Εδω τι παίζει ?
Αν εχω δηλαδή το "ΠΛΗΡΕΣ" πακέτο  ήδη, μου επιστρέφει στο λογαριασμό netflix 9,99 € τον μήνα (τους 12 πρώτους μήνες του 24μηνου συμβολαίου που θα έχω κάνει στην wind για να πάρω την προσφορά)?
Μήπως καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλω??

Τα κανάλια αυτά που δίνει έχουν υποτίτλους?

----------


## zeronero

> η διακυμάνσεις του 1080?


Εξαρτάται από τον τίτλο: Υπάρχουν τίτλοι που streamάρουν 1080p με 3Mbps, υπάρχουν και τίτλοι που streamάρουν 1080p με 5+ Mbps ενώ για αυτούς τα 3Mbps αντστοιχούν σε 720p.

Γενικά με alt+ctrl+shift+D (ή/ και S) μπορείς να δεις τι ισχύει για κάθε τίτλο.

Πάντως για τις παραγωγές του Netflix σε 4K δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τα bitrate να αποκλίνουν από τον μπούσουλα που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο post.

----------


## nnn

Είδα σε prelease σε εκδήλωση των Wind και Netflix, τον πιλότο μιας σειράς τρόμου που θα βγεί μετά τις 10 Οκτωβρίου -the haunting of hill house.

Εξαιρετική δείχνει.

----------


## phantom77

> Είδα σε prelease σε εκδήλωση των Wind και Netflix, τον πιλότο μιας σειράς τρόμου που θα βγεί μετά τις 10 Οκτωβρίου -the haunting of hill house.
> 
> Εξαιρετική δείχνει.


Και έχει τόση σχέση με το βιβλίο όσο οι τσιπούρες με τα κουκουνάρια. Ακόμα μια σειρά που προσπαθεί να κλέψει λίγη φήμη που δεν της αξίζει.

----------


## nnn

> Και έχει τόση σχέση με το βιβλίο όσο οι τσιπούρες με τα κουκουνάρια. Ακόμα μια σειρά που προσπαθεί να κλέψει λίγη φήμη που δεν της αξίζει.


Ευτυχώς δεν έχω διαβάσει το βιβλίο.

----------


## phantom77

> Ευτυχώς δεν έχω διαβάσει το βιβλίο.


Aν έχεις δει το "The Haunting", είναι σαν να το έχεις διαβάσει.
Βρήκα την υπόθεση της σειράς και θα μπορούσε να είναι οποιαδήποτε σειρά για οποιοδήποτε στοιχειωμένο σπίτι. Καμιά βάση για να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο.

----------


## zeronero

Και αυτό είναι το το remake του 1999;

EDIT: Εντάξει, δεν είναι και πατενταρισμένη η λέξη.

EDIT 2: Άκυρο. Είχα την εντύπωση πως το βιβλίο είχε τίτλο The Haunting, αλλά όντως είναι ολόκληρο το The Haunting of Hill House... Αλλά αν ο ιδιοκτήτης των δικαιωμάτων του βιβλίου παραχώρησε τα δικαιώματα...

----------


## phantom77

Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά....

Το θέμα είναι οτι θα πάρουν ένα "ενήλικο" γοτθικό βιβλίο και θα φτιάξουν μια σειρά για 15χρονα. Να βάλουν και τον Σκούμπι-Ντου μέσα για να πιάσουν κι άλλο ηλικιακό γκρουπ.

----------


## zeronero

> Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά....
> 
> Το θέμα είναι οτι θα πάρουν ένα "ενήλικο" γοτθικό βιβλίο και θα φτιάξουν μια σειρά για 15χρονα. Να βάλουν και τον Σκούμπι-Ντου μέσα για να πιάσουν κι άλλο ηλικιακό γκρουπ.


Ελπίζω πως όχι. Θα δούμε.

The Haunting of Hill House

----------


## phantom77

> Ελπίζω πως όχι. Θα δούμε.
> 
> The Haunting of Hill House


Το παράξενο είναι οτι ο Flanagan στο Gerald's Game έδειξε οτι σέβεται το υλικό του. Τώρα, γιατί αποφάσισε να κανιβαλίσει το Hill House, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Ξαφνικά έλαβα email από Netflix και PayPal για κάποιο refund.
Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;

Netflix.com just sent you a full refund of €13.99 EUR for your purchase

----------


## africa_twin

> Ξαφνικά έλαβα email από Netflix και PayPal για κάποιο refund.
> Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει;
> 
> Netflix.com just sent you a full refund of €13.99 EUR for your purchase


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι από το Netflix?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι από το Netflix?


Όπως έγραψα ήρθε παρόμοιο email από την ίδια την εταιρεία αλλά και από το PayPal.

----------


## Zus

> Όπως έγραψα ήρθε παρόμοιο email από την ίδια την εταιρεία αλλά και από το PayPal.


Μπες στο λογαριασμό Paypal και δες αν φαινονται τα χρήματα.

Αν όντως ισχύει, λογικά από σπόντα μπήκανε. Κάποιος πάτησε λάθος ID μάλλον. Στην θέση σου θα τους το έλεγα. Όλο και κάποιο δωράκι θα σου κάνουν για την τιμιότητα  :Wink:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Ωπ τώρα το πρόσεξα.
Ενώ τόσους μήνες χρέωναν 11.99€, τώρα χρέωσαν 13.99€.
Ήξερα ότι αυτό είναι για τους νέους συνδρομητές. Έγινε αναπροσαρμογή και για τους παλιούς;

Φαίνεται ότι τα χρέωσαν και μετά τα επέστρεψαν στην σελίδα του Paypal.

----------


## Burning Skies

> Εδω τι παίζει ?
> Αν εχω δηλαδή το "ΠΛΗΡΕΣ" πακέτο  ήδη, μου επιστρέφει στο λογαριασμό netflix 9,99 € τον μήνα (τους 12 πρώτους μήνες του 24μηνου συμβολαίου που θα έχω κάνει στην wind για να πάρω την προσφορά)?
> Μήπως καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλω??
> 
> Τα κανάλια αυτά που δίνει έχουν υποτίτλους?


Σου πιστωνει ολο το ποσο που θα αφορουσε την συνδρομη που δινουν στον λογαριασμο του netflix σου και εχεις προπληρωμενο το netflix της δικης σου ακριβοτερης συνδρομης μεχρι να τελειωσει το ποσο της πιστωσης. Πχ. εμενα μου εδιναν 6 μηνες οποτε μου πιστωσαν περιπου 60 ευρω.

----------


## hellenicsun

Ενώ βλέπω τη ταινία The Bourne Legacy στο μενού ταινιών, μου βγάζει μήνυμα πως δεν είναι διαθέσιμη στη περιοχή μου.

WTF?

----------


## user2163

*Επιβεβαιώνω ότι δεν είναι στον Ελληνικό κατάλογο.Δεν ξέρω πως την βλέπεις αλλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμη.*

----------


## zeronero

Θυμάμαι να είναι διαθέσιμο.
Ίσως αποσύρθηκε για τον Οκτώβριο.

----------


## panaeolus

ασχοληστε ακομα
τα μισα που εχουν εξω δεν τα χει εδω
λογω δικαιωματων
για χαβαλε ειναι μονο και ευκολια

----------


## hellenicsun

> ασχοληστε ακομα
> τα μισα που εχουν εξω δεν τα χει εδω
> λογω δικαιωματων
> για χαβαλε ειναι μονο και ευκολια


Αυτό που έγραψα είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένο: η ταινία φαινόταν κανονικά στη λίστα των ταινιών μα δε προχωρούσε σε αναπαραγωγή.

Εφόσον δεν είναι διαθέσιμη στη χώρα μου πολύ απλά δε θα έπρεπε καν να τη βλέπω.

----------


## panaeolus

> Αυτό που έγραψα είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένο: η ταινία φαινόταν κανονικά στη λίστα των ταινιών μα δε προχωρούσε σε αναπαραγωγή.
> 
> Εφόσον δεν είναι διαθέσιμη στη χώρα μου πολύ απλά δε θα έπρεπε καν να τη βλέπω.


λογικα το προβλημα σου λυνετε με ενα refresh αν οχι ειναι λαθος δικο τους ,παντου γινετε αυτο 
απλα γενικα σου ειπα τι παιζει ,οπως πχ ακομα και σειρες που εχουν τελιωσει ακομα δεν εχουν μπει ολοι οι κυκλοι
ακομα ειναι αρχη επλιζω στο μελλον να εχουμε ανταξιο προιον

----------


## akilleas

Καλημέρα.
Όποιος γνωρίζει από Νέτφλιξ και θέλει να με βοηθήσει σε 'κάτι', παρακαλώ ας μου στείλει ένα πμ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Zus

> Καλημέρα.
> Όποιος γνωρίζει από Νέτφλιξ και θέλει να με βοηθήσει σε 'κάτι', παρακαλώ ας μου στείλει ένα πμ.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Τι μας κρυβεις.  :Razz:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τελικά μετά την λάθος χρέωση του Σεπτέμβρη δεν έκαναν άλλη χρέωση και επέτρεψαν τα χρήματα, οπότε αυτός ο μηνας ήταν δωρεάν. Οκτώβρης ήρθε με κανονική χρέωση.

Όμως έλαβα 2 e-mail ότι επίσημα η τιμή αλλάζει στα 13.99€ από Νοέμβρη. Είχα ανοίξει στην Μάλτα το account.

----------


## kostas2005

στο εξωτερικό δίνει 3 μήνες σε ορισμένους που εχουν playstation plus account. ισως να ειναι χρήσιμο για ορισμένους

http://view.playstationmail.net/?qs=...e04ae0308529b8

----------


## anestis375

Είχα παλιά λογαριασμό netflix συνδεδεμένο με χρεωστική για 2 μήνες.Ύστερα διέκοψα.
Τώρα κάνω καινούριο λογαριασμό για να βλέπουμε παρέα με την ίδια χρεωστική και μου βγάζει δεν δικαιούστε δωρεάν μήνα.
Άρα με μία χρεωστική δεν γίνεται να πάρεις δύο δωρεάν μήνες ή έκανα κάπου λάθος?

----------


## hellenicsun

> Είχα παλιά λογαριασμό netflix συνδεδεμένο με χρεωστική για 2 μήνες.Ύστερα διέκοψα.
> Τώρα κάνω καινούριο λογαριασμό για να βλέπουμε παρέα με την ίδια χρεωστική και μου βγάζει δεν δικαιούστε δωρεάν μήνα.
> Άρα με μία χρεωστική δεν γίνεται να πάρεις δύο δωρεάν μήνες ή έκανα κάπου λάθος?


Μ'αρέσει που ρωτάς κιόλας. Αν ήταν κάθε φορά που κάνεις εκ νέου λογαριασμό με την ίδια κάρτα να σου δίνει κι ένα δωρεάν μήνα τότε οι μόνοι που θα πλήρωναν θα ήταν αυτοί που θα βαριούνταν να κάνουν νέο λογαριασμό κάθε μήνα  :Razz: 

..και κάπως έτσι βέβαια δε θα υπήρχε Netflix.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μ'αρέσει που ρωτάς κιόλας. Αν ήταν κάθε φορά που κάνεις εκ νέου λογαριασμό με την ίδια κάρτα να σου δίνει κι ένα δωρεάν μήνα τότε οι μόνοι που θα πλήρωναν θα ήταν αυτοί που θα βαριούνταν να κάνουν νέο λογαριασμό κάθε μήνα 
> 
> ..και κάπως έτσι βέβαια δε θα υπήρχε Netflix.


Party pooper...

----------


## anestis375

> Μ'αρέσει που ρωτάς κιόλας. Αν ήταν κάθε φορά που κάνεις εκ νέου λογαριασμό με την ίδια κάρτα να σου δίνει κι ένα δωρεάν μήνα τότε οι μόνοι που θα πλήρωναν θα ήταν αυτοί που θα βαριούνταν να κάνουν νέο λογαριασμό κάθε μήνα 
> 
> ..και κάπως έτσι βέβαια δε θα υπήρχε Netflix.


Μάλιστα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## hellenicsun

> Party pooper...


Φαντάζομαι εννοείς το "κακό" Netflix κι όχι εμένα  :Razz:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Μ'αρέσει που ρωτάς κιόλας. Αν ήταν κάθε φορά που κάνεις εκ νέου λογαριασμό με την ίδια κάρτα να σου δίνει κι ένα δωρεάν μήνα τότε οι μόνοι που θα πλήρωναν θα ήταν αυτοί που θα βαριούνταν να κάνουν νέο λογαριασμό κάθε μήνα 
> 
> ..και κάπως έτσι βέβαια δε θα υπήρχε Netflix.


Τον αποπήρες τον άνθρωπο!  :Razz: 
Σοβαρά ρώτησε, δεν είχε σκοπό να κάνει παγαποντιά και να έχει δωρεάν μήνα κάθε μήνα

----------


## ThReSh

> Φαντάζομαι εννοείς το "κακό" Netflix κι όχι εμένα


Εννοώ ότι είσαι χαλάστρας  :Razz:

----------


## hellenicsun

> Εννοώ ότι είσαι χαλάστρας


Το κατάλαβα. Γιατί όμως, όχι. 

Αφού δε μου ανήκει η εταιρεία, δε φτιάχνω εγώ τους κανόνες  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Τον αποπήρες τον άνθρωπο! 
> Σοβαρά ρώτησε, δεν είχε σκοπό να κάνει παγαποντιά και να έχει δωρεάν μήνα κάθε μήνα


Αυτό εσύ το λες. 

Εγώ ξέρω πως είτε προτίθεται κανείς να πληρώσει για μια υπηρεσία είτε όχι.

Από την ερώτηση του, τι κατάλαβες εσύ;

..και στο κάτω κάτω για ποια παγαποντιά μιλάς; Οι κανόνες χρήσης του Netflix είναι απολύτως ξεκάθαροι. Αυτό σημαίνει πως αν ο άνθρωπος έχει πάνω από μια κάρτες διαθέσιμες για εγγραφή με αντίστοιχους λογαριασμούς μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί κανονικά τους αντίστοιχους δωρεάν μήνες.

Μετά πλερώ κύριε ή στον θείο  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Brainstorm389

> Είχα παλιά λογαριασμό netflix συνδεδεμένο με χρεωστική για 2 μήνες.Ύστερα διέκοψα.
> Τώρα κάνω καινούριο λογαριασμό για να βλέπουμε παρέα με την ίδια χρεωστική και μου βγάζει δεν δικαιούστε δωρεάν μήνα.
> Άρα με μία χρεωστική δεν γίνεται να πάρεις δύο δωρεάν μήνες ή έκανα κάπου λάθος?


Βγαλε 300 προπληρωμενες να βλεπεις τσαμπα για παντα.

----------


## sdikr

Εγώ θα τους ζητούσα σύμφωνα με τον νέο GDPR  να διαγράψουν όλα τα στοιχεία που έχουν για εμένα, καθώς και την κάρτα μου  :Mr. Green:

----------


## snips

Παιδιά προσπαθώ να γραφτώ για να δοκιμάσω το νετφλιξ και δεν μου δέχεται ούτε κάρτα, ούτε paypal. Μιλώντας με το live chat ένας τύπος προσπαθεί να με πείσει να αγοράσω gift card. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν μήνας έτσι αν προπληρώσεις πρώτα την κάρτα.

Είχε κανείς πρόβλημα με τρόπο πληρωμήςγενικά; Δύο κάρτες δοκίμασα, και οι δύο της ALPHA BANK

----------


## netblues

Μια χαρα δουλευουν οι καρτες. Μαλλον οι καρτες σου εχουν θεμα. Ειναι σιγουρα πιστωτικες?

----------


## user2163

Πάρε τηλ. αύριο την alpha bank.

----------


## snips

Visa και Mastercard. Και δουλεύουν μια χαρά online παντού. Και δοκίμσα και 3η τώρα. Τα ίδια.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Παιδιά προσπαθώ να γραφτώ για να δοκιμάσω το νετφλιξ και δεν μου δέχεται ούτε κάρτα, ούτε paypal. Μιλώντας με το live chat ένας τύπος προσπαθεί να με πείσει να αγοράσω gift card. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν μήνας έτσι αν προπληρώσεις πρώτα την κάρτα.
> 
> Είχε κανείς πρόβλημα με τρόπο πληρωμήςγενικά; Δύο κάρτες δοκίμασα, και οι δύο της ALPHA BANK


Το PayPal τι μήνυμα βγάζει;
Και πού προσπαθείς;
Στην εφαρμογή ή στην σελίδα;

----------


## snips

Σελίδα μόνο.



Πριν μου έβγαζε "_There appears to be a problem with the payment method you are trying to use_." στο ίδιο κίτρινο πλαίσιο. 

Ο "assistant" μου είπε ότι βλέπει πρόβλημα με τις κάρτες, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται λέει σε άγνωστο αιτία. Ούτε οι κάρτες, ούτε η τράπεζα λέει έχουν πρόβλημα. Το ότι δεν τις δέχεται το netflix, δεν μπορούν να το βρουν, λέει...

Και το λένε και στα; μούτρα σου δηλαδή. Ούτε βέβαια paypal .

Με τα λίγα με τα πολλά, έπεσα και σε μια σελίδα που έλεγε ότι μπορεί και να γίνεται επίτηδες πολλές φορές για να σε αναγκάσουν να πάρεις gift card...

----------


## netblues

> Σελίδα μόνο.
> 
> 
> Με τα λίγα με τα πολλά, έπεσα και σε μια σελίδα που έλεγε ότι μπορεί και να γίνεται επίτηδες πολλές φορές για να σε αναγκάσουν να πάρεις gift card...


Εχω ακουσει πολλα, αλλα αυτο ξεπερναει καθε φαντασια.... Το τελευταιο που θελουν ειναι prepaid. Αδειαζει και παπαλα.

----------


## YAziDis

Δοκιμασες πουθενα αλλου την καρτα; Επισης εχει ενεργοποιηθει το secure της καρτας οπου σου ερχεται sms με κωδικο μιας χρησης; Προφανως στο νετφλιξ δε θα σου ζητησει τετοιο κωδικο, αλλα αν ειχες μπει παλιοτερα σε αλλη σελιδα και ειχες πατησει ενεργοποιηση αργοτερα, υπαρχει μηπως περιπτωση να σε σταματαει για αυτο;

----------


## snips

Είπαμε ρε παιδιά. Η κάρτα δουλεύει πάντα και παντού. Και με το secure web (όπου χρειάζεται) που λες και χωρίς αυτό.

----------


## YAziDis

Υποθεσεις κανω.. μου φαινεται περιεργο δυο καρτες να μην τις δεχεται το νετφλιξ

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμένα πάντως μια χαρά δουλεύουν οι κάρτες της ALPHA BANK Enter Bonus American Express (Χρεωστική) όπως και οι αντίστοιχες VISA και MASTERCARD (επίσης χρεωστικές) αλλά δουλεύει και το "νέο φρούτο" Bleep (Προπληρωμένη) Mastercard.

μίλησε αύριο το πρωί με την ALPHA BANK

----------


## anon

To paypal, εαν ειναι συνδεδεμένο με ΑΥΤΕΣ τις κάρτες, τότε λογικό ειναι να μην σου παίζει ούτε το paypal. Εαν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα εννοώ με τις κάρτες. Εχεις δοκιμάσει αλλού χρήση του paypal? 
Εαν οι κάρτες θέλουν επιπλέον πιστοποίηση ασφαλείας τύπου secure web, με έξτρα κωδικό ή token, ίσως εκεί να υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## thourios

Η τράπεζα τη λέει για το θέμα αυτό; Ίσως μπορεί να απαντήσουν αν τηλεφωνήσεις στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών
Πάντως μου είχε τύχει και μένα με αγορά ηλεκτρονικού παραβόλου με κάρτα όμως της eurobank η οποία κατά τα άλλα λειτουργούσε κανονικά.

----------


## snips

Μίλησα με την τράπεζα και μου είπαν ότι δεν φαίνονται καν οι προσπάθεις/κίνησεις των καρτών προς την NETFLIX. Δεν υπάρχει δλδ καν απόρριψη των καρτών για τον χ,ψ λόγο! Ενώ το πρωί μια αγορά 3ε που έκανα online φάνηκαν κανονικά.

----------


## netblues

Για καποιο λογο σε εκοψε το fraud protection του netflix, οποτε δεν δεχτηκε καν να προσπαθησει να τη χρεωσει.
Γιαυτο και δεν τη βλεπει η τραπεζα.
Αυτα τα συστηματα λειτουργουν αυτονομα, (καταραμενο ΑΙ), κατι δεν του αρεσε, μηπως παιζεις με κανενα vpn?

----------


## snips

Τελικά κατάφερα να εγγραφώ από φίλο σε άλλη πόλη με κάρτα επίσης της Alpha. Ότι να ναι. Τεσπα.

Ερωτηση.. Υπάρχει τρόπος να μειώσω το bandwinth του streaming απο το NETFLIX. Χρησιμοποιεί σχεδόν όλη τη γραμμή. 1.6Mb/s περίπου

----------


## Andreaslar

Σε υπολογιστή με το Netlimiter.

----------


## Dr.Sat

> Τελικά κατάφερα να εγγραφώ από φίλο σε άλλη πόλη με κάρτα επίσης της Alpha. Ότι να ναι. Τεσπα.
> 
> Ερωτηση.. Υπάρχει τρόπος να μειώσω το bandwinth του streaming απο το NETFLIX. Χρησιμοποιεί σχεδόν όλη τη γραμμή. 1.6Mb/s περίπου


Ναι , μπορείς από τις ρυθμίσεις στο web να αλλάξεις την επιλογή της θέασης από αυτόματο σε χαμηλή . Με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν θα έχεις HD και μεγάλο bandwidth

Με εκτίμηση

----------


## x_undefined

Πάλι θα φορτώνει με το full bandwidth της γραμμής για να κάνει buffering. Απλώς για λιγότερη ώρα, αφού το βίντεο θα έχει χαμηλότερο bitrate, αλλά δεν αξίζει να χάνεις το HD για αυτό.

----------


## snips

> Πάλι θα φορτώνει με το full bandwidth της γραμμής για να κάνει buffering. Απλώς για λιγότερη ώρα, αφού το βίντεο θα έχει χαμηλότερο bitrate, αλλά δεν αξίζει να χάνεις το HD για αυτό.


Ναι, αυτό παρατήρησα ότι ισχύει. 
Το Netlimiter δυστυχώς δεν είναι free, οπότε ψάχνουμε κάτι εναλλακτικό.

----------


## panoc

Κανόνα στο ρουτερ με bandwidth limit είτε στις πόρτες που χρησιμοποιεί το Netflix ή διαφορετικά σε όλη τη συσκευή.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Πληρώνω μέσω paypal και επειδή δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω (σε 4 μέρες τελειώνει ο πληρωμένος μήνας) άλλο, μπήκα στο λογαριασμό paypal και ακύρωσα την εντολή για πληρωμή του, οπότε μου ήρθε και σχετικό email.

Αρκεί αυτό; Θεωρώ πως ναι, αλλά η επιλογή από τό netflix για billing account παραμένει.

----------


## YAziDis

Να μπεις την τελευταια μερα στο νετφλιξ και να κανεις παυση του λογαριασμου σου. Δεν ειναι τιποτα

----------


## x_undefined

Κάν' το από τώρα να είσαι σίγουρος και να μην το ξεχάσεις. Δεν θα χάσεις τις υπόλοιπες δωρεάν μέρες.

https://www.netflix.com/CancelPlan

----------


## Revolution

Εχθες έβαλα στα πιτσιρίκια Πιτζαμοήρωες (PJ Masks) και λείπουν οι υπότιτλοι και η μεταγλώττιση.
Εχει κανείς ιδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## x_undefined

> Εχθες έβαλα στα πιτσιρίκια Πιτζαμοήρωες (PJ Masks) και λείπουν οι υπότιτλοι και η μεταγλώττιση.
> Εχει κανείς ιδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό?


Ο συγκεκριμένος τίτλος δεν διαθέτει ούτε ελληνικούς υπότιτλους ούτε ελληνική μεταγλώττιση.

----------


## Revolution

> Ο συγκεκριμένος τίτλος δεν διαθέτει ούτε ελληνικούς υπότιτλους ούτε ελληνική μεταγλώττιση.


Διέθετε μια χαρά, αυτό ειναι το θέμα.
Τους το έβαζα συνέχεια.

----------


## chrismasgr

Εμένα πάλι τα συγκεκριμένα κινούμενα σχέδια εξαφανίστηκαν από το netflix .

----------


## x_undefined

@chrismasgr Επειδή έχεις τη γλώσσα στα Ελληνικά λογικά, οπότε σου δείχνει μόνο όσα έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

@Revolution Sorry δεν ήξερα ότι είχε παλιά, νόμισα ότι το έβαλες για πρώτη φορά και είχες συνηθίσει να έχουν όλα υπότιτλους. Μπορεί να παίχτηκε κάποιο θέμα με τα δικαιώματα διανομής και να έληξαν. Καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με το Netflix.

----------


## Revolution

> @chrismasgr Επειδή έχεις τη γλώσσα στα Ελληνικά λογικά, οπότε σου δείχνει μόνο όσα έχουν ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.
> 
> @Revolution Sorry δεν ήξερα ότι είχε παλιά, νόμισα ότι το έβαλες για πρώτη φορά και είχες συνηθίσει να έχουν όλα υπότιτλους. Μπορεί να παίχτηκε κάποιο θέμα με τα δικαιώματα διανομής και να έληξαν. Καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις με το Netflix.


Οντως κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έγινε, θα στείλω ενα μήνυμα στο support.

----------


## akilleas

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στην παρέα.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να τσεκάρω εάν η τηλεόραση μου, Philips PUH6400, μπορεί να στριμάρει Νέτφλιξ σε Ultra HD;

----------


## sdikr

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στην παρέα.
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να τσεκάρω εάν η τηλεόραση μου, Philips PUH6400, μπορεί να στριμάρει Νέτφλιξ σε Ultra HD;


Απο ότι αναφέρει γενικά παίζουν η Phillips

https://help.netflix.com/el/node/23880

----------


## akilleas

Δυστυχώς όμως παρόλο που έχω γραμμή 15αρα στριμάρει με 2.86Kbps στα 720p.
Δεν έχω δει παραπάνω. Η τηλεόραση είναι συνδεδεμένη με Wi-Fi στο ρούτερ με σήμα ισχυρό.

----------


## sdikr

> Δυστυχώς όμως παρόλο που έχω γραμμή 15αρα στριμάρει με 2.86Kbps στα 720p.
> Δεν έχω δει παραπάνω. Η τηλεόραση είναι συνδεδεμένη με Wi-Fi στο ρούτερ με σήμα ισχυρό.


Για να σου σταματάει σε 720  μάλλον είναι θέμα ταχύτητας, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις κανάλι στο ασύρματο.
Υποθέτω πως τουλάχιστον full HD θα έπαιζε

----------


## hellenicsun

> Δυστυχώς όμως παρόλο που έχω γραμμή 15αρα στριμάρει με 2.86Kbps στα 720p.
> Δεν έχω δει παραπάνω. Η τηλεόραση είναι συνδεδεμένη με Wi-Fi στο ρούτερ με σήμα ισχυρό.


https://help.netflix.com/el/node/13444

----------


## akilleas

> Για να σου σταματάει σε 720  μάλλον είναι θέμα ταχύτητας, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις κανάλι στο ασύρματο.
> Υποθέτω πως τουλάχιστον full HD θα έπαιζε


Δοκίμασα 4 διαφορετικά κανάλια και μάλιστα χωρίς αλλά ρούτερ στο ίδιο κανάλι στην εμβέλεια μου χωρίς κάποια καλυτέρευση.

- - - Updated - - -




> https://help.netflix.com/el/node/13444


Οκ. Σωστό. Δεν φθάνω 25 για 4Κ.
Τουλάχιστον με τα 15, HD θα έπρεπε να παίζει άνετα.

----------


## sdikr

Κάνε μια δοκιμή ενα speedtest απο εδώ https://fast.com/#

----------


## x_undefined

Και με 15 Mbps θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις 4K, δεν χρειάζεται 25 που λέει. Δοκίμασε στην εφαρμογή Netflix της τηλεόρασης στο μενού που λέει λήψη βοήθειας να κάνεις έναν έλεγχο τι ταχύτητα έχει στο Netflix.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στην παρέα.
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να τσεκάρω εάν η τηλεόραση μου, Philips PUH6400, μπορεί να στριμάρει Νέτφλιξ σε Ultra HD;


Μπορείς να την συνδέσεις με καλώδιο Ethernet;

----------


## akilleas

> Κάνε μια δοκιμή ενα speedtest απο εδώ https://fast.com/#


Σε δοκιμές από αλλά γρήγορα site φθάνω μέχρι και 1.4ΜΒ

- - - Updated - - -




> Και με 15 Mbps θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις 4K, δεν χρειάζεται 25 που λέει. Δοκίμασε στην εφαρμογή Netflix της τηλεόρασης στο μενού που λέει λήψη βοήθειας να κάνεις έναν έλεγχο τι ταχύτητα έχει στο Netflix.


Μου έγραψε 3.24Mbps...

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορείς να την συνδέσεις με καλώδιο Ethernet;


Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ μακριά από πρίζα.

Γι'αυτό ψάχνομαι μήπως και αγοράσω αυτά που μπαίνουν σε πρίζα και δώσω έτσι Ethernet.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Είδα αυτό το διαδραστικό επεισόδιο BLACK MIRROR στο android tv box μου.
Τι άλλο θα δούμε. Να επηρεάζεις πώς θα εξελιχθεί ένα επεισόδιο επιλέγοντας εσύ για τον πρωταγωνιστή πώς θα προχωρήσει στην συνέχεια.

----------


## sdikr

> Σε δοκιμές από αλλά γρήγορα site φθάνω μέχρι και 1.4ΜΒ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μου έγραψε 3.24Mbps...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Εσένα όμως δεν σε ενδιαφέρει απο άλλα γρήγορα site αλλά απο το netflix Και τους server του,  αν σου βγάζει   3,24Mbps  στο fast τότε υπάρχει θέμα με τον πάροχο σου και το Netflix

----------


## x_undefined

Με 3,24 είναι λογικό να έχει θέμα. Κι εμένα σε μια γραμμή στη Vodafone ενώ βγάζει 7-8 Mbps σε speedtest, σε ώρες αιχμής μέχρι αργά το βράδυ στο Netflix δεν πάει πάνω από 3-4 Mbps, με αποτέλεσμα να παίζει 720p ή οριακό 1080p.

----------


## akilleas

> Εσένα όμως δεν σε ενδιαφέρει απο άλλα γρήγορα site αλλά απο το netflix Και τους server του,  αν σου βγάζει   3,24Mbps  στο fast τότε υπάρχει θέμα με τον πάροχο σου και το Netflix


Αυτό ψάχνω να βρω. Τι ακριβώς φταίει.
Μπορεί να φταίει και η τηλεόραση.
Θα δοκιμάσω και το απόγευμα να δω στον σταθερό πόσο speedtest βγάζει και τι στριμάρει σε browser και στην εφαρμογή των Windows.
Θα επανέλθω...

----------


## x_undefined

> Αυτό ψάχνω να βρω. Τι ακριβώς φταίει.
> Μπορεί να φταίει και η τηλεόραση.
> Θα δοκιμάσω και το απόγευμα να δω στον σταθερό πόσο speedtest βγάζει και τι στριμάρει σε browser και στην εφαρμογή των Windows.
> Θα επανέλθω...


Να ξέρεις ότι σε Chrome/Firefox στριμάρει max 720p. 1080 θα δεις μόνο σε Internet Explorer / Microsoft Edge ή στην εφαρμογή από το Store σε Windows 8+. Κάνε και ενσύρματα δοκιμές στο fast.com για να καταλάβεις αν φταίει το WiFi.

----------


## akilleas

Το Wi-Fi δεν φταίει.
Ένα Netbook σε torrents φτάνει 1.4/1.5 πολύ άνετα.
Οι Chrome/Firefox γιατί έχουν όριο 720;

----------


## x_undefined

Για λόγους που σχετίζονται με το DRM.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Όταν στριμαρεις από android κινητό με την εφαρμογή του Netflix ποιο είναι το όριο ;

----------


## x_undefined

Εξαρτάται από το κινητό και το επίπεδο του Widevine DRM που υποστηρίζει. Μπορείς να το ελέγξεις με κάποια εφαρμογή όπως το PhoneInfo ή, καλύτερα, αφήνεις το πρώτο test pattern (www.netflix.com/title/80018499) να παίξει για λίγη ώρα και βλέπεις πάνω δεξιά σε τι ανάλυση/bitrate φτάνει.

----------


## tsigarid

> Εξαρτάται από το κινητό και το επίπεδο του Widevine DRM που υποστηρίζει. Μπορείς να το ελέγξεις με κάποια εφαρμογή όπως το PhoneInfo ή, καλύτερα, αφήνεις το πρώτο test pattern (www.netflix.com/title/80018499) να παίξει για λίγη ώρα και βλέπεις πάνω δεξιά σε τι ανάλυση/bitrate φτάνει.


Ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα. Μου δείχνει 1280x720, πολύ χαμηλό δεν είναι; To fast.com μου λέει 69 Mbps. Το δοκιμάζω σε φορητό με μέτρια κάρτα γραφικών και Firefox.

----------


## ThReSh

Μόνο με IE/Edge θα δεις στο PC/Laptop πάνω από 720p.

----------


## gogeta01

> Μόνο με IE/Edge θα δεις στο PC/Laptop πάνω από 720p.


Και την εφαρμογή του Netflix

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα. Μου δείχνει 1280x720, πολύ χαμηλό δεν είναι; To fast.com μου λέει 69 Mbps. Το δοκιμάζω σε φορητό με μέτρια κάρτα γραφικών και Firefox.


Γιατί είναι τόσο χαμηλό έχει γραφτεί 5 ποστ πιο πάνω.
Και δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με την ταχύτητα.

----------


## YAziDis

> Και την εφαρμογή του Netflix


έχει εφαρμογή netflix για υπολογιστές;

----------


## mzaf

> έχει εφαρμογή netflix για υπολογιστές;


Ναι,στο windows store

----------


## ThReSh

Windows 8/8.1/10 ασφαλώς, όχι 7 και πίσω.  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όταν στριμαρεις από android κινητό με την εφαρμογή του Netflix ποιο είναι το όριο ;


εγώ πάντως σε android (8.xx) κινητό μέσω της εφαρμογής Netflix έχω 1920x1080 ανάλυση

το ίδιο και σε android (7.xx) κινητό και το ίδιο σε android (6.xx) tablet

επίσης στον Η/Υ μέσω της εφαρμογής του Netflix το ίδιο

σε Browsers δεν το έχω μετρήσει

το fast.com μου βγάζει 49.99 Down / 4.99 Up (VDSL 50/5) θα το δοκιμάσω ξανά σε λίγες μέρες που θα έχω την FTTH (100/10).

----------


## x_undefined

> το fast.com μου βγάζει 49.99 Down / 4.99 Up (VDSL 50/5) θα το δοκιμάσω ξανά σε λίγες μέρες που θα έχω την FTTH (100/10).


Μήπως κοιτάς πόσο έχει συγχρονίσει το modem; Overhead δεν έχει καθόλου; :P

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μήπως κοιτάς πόσο έχει συγχρονίσει το modem; Overhead δεν έχει καθόλου; :P


ότι τεστ κάνω γίνεται μόνο από έναν υπολογιστή στο δίκτυο και μόνο στην ιστοσελίδα που κάνω το τεστ

κανείς άλλος δεν είναι στο δίκτυο (απενεργοποιώ κάρτα δικτύου και wifi)

έτσι έχω τα αποτελέσματα και συγκεκριμένα μιας και αναφέρομαι στην ιστοσελίδα του fast.com

(10) δέκα φορές έκανα το τεστ το μεγαλύτερο που πήρα ήταν το 49.99 και το μικρότερο 46.50 στο Down

το Up είναι αμετάβλητο στο 4.99

----------


## hellenicsun

> εγώ πάντως σε android (8.xx) κινητό μέσω της εφαρμογής Netflix έχω 1920x1080 ανάλυση
> 
> το ίδιο και σε android (7.xx) κινητό και το ίδιο σε android (6.xx) tablet
> 
> επίσης στον Η/Υ μέσω της εφαρμογής του Netflix το ίδιο
> 
> σε Browsers δεν το έχω μετρήσει
> 
> το fast.com μου βγάζει 49.99 Down / 4.99 Up (VDSL 50/5) θα το δοκιμάσω ξανά σε λίγες μέρες που θα έχω την FTTH (100/10).


Full HD σε κινητό μέσω Netflix μόνο αν η συσκευή είναι certified - κάτι που σύμφωνα με όσα γράφεις ισχύει για τη δική σου.

----------


## x_undefined

> (10) δέκα φορές έκανα το τεστ το μεγαλύτερο που πήρα ήταν το 49.99 και το μικρότερο 46.50 στο Down
> 
> το Up είναι αμετάβλητο στο 4.99


Αυτά τα νούμερα όμως δεν σου τα βγάζει στο fast.com, γιατί πάνω από 10 Mbps δεν δείχνει ούτε καν 1 δεκαδικό ψηφίο, ε; Λογικά τα βλέπεις από το Task Manager ή από το router σου εκείνη τη στιγμή;

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτά τα νούμερα όμως δεν σου τα βγάζει στο fast.com, γιατί πάνω από 10 Mbps δεν δείχνει ούτε καν 1 δεκαδικό ψηφίο, ε; Λογικά τα βλέπεις από το Task Manager ή από το router σου εκείνη τη στιγμή;


busted!!   :Worthy: 




Δεν υπάρχουν δεκαδικά,

----------


## thourios

Δεν αρκεί μόνο η σωστή ταχύτητα για να δεις όπως πρέπει netflix. Αν δεν είναι certified ή συμβατή η εφαρμογή όλο προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν.
Τα android boxes πλην ελαχίστων είναι προβληματικά.

----------


## jap

Αφού είναι ελάχιστα, γιατί δεν βάζει κάποιος ένα link ή μια λίστα να τα ξέρουμε κι εμείς;

----------


## GeorgeH

> Αφού είναι ελάχιστα, γιατί δεν βάζει κάποιος ένα link ή μια λίστα να τα ξέρουμε κι εμείς;


Το Nvidia Shield είναι σίγουρα! Ακριβούτσικο δε, αλλά τι να κάνεις. Η ρημάδα η κενωνία, ο άτιμος καταναλωτισμός, τα Αμερικανικα πρότυπα, τα χαλαρά ιδανικά, η παγκοσμιοποίηση κοκ

----------


## thourios

Αυτά που αναγράφονται στο site του Netflix και μόνο αυτά. Τα άλλα όλα είναι παιδεμός σκετος.
Δύο ώρες παλεύω με ένα τωρα. Περισσότερα ασχολείσαι με ρυθμίσεις παρά παρακολούθηση. Τα έχουμε ξανά πει νομίζω και σε αυτό το forum.

----------


## x_undefined

Υπάρχει και το Mi Box από τα οικονομικά που παίζει μέχρι και 4Κ με την επίσημη εφαρμογή του Netflix χωρίς να παιδεύεσαι με κόλπα και ρυθμίσεις. Βέβαια έχει άλλα θέματα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το προτείνω. Η μόνη πραγματικά αξιόπιστη λύση είναι το Shield που ξεφεύγει πολύ σε τιμή ή κάποιο Chromecast, αν δεν σε ενοχλεί που θα χρειάζεται και το κινητό για ό,τι κάνεις.

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Υπάρχει και το Mi Box από τα οικονομικά που παίζει μέχρι και 4Κ με την επίσημη εφαρμογή του Netflix χωρίς να παιδεύεσαι με κόλπα και ρυθμίσεις. Βέβαια έχει άλλα θέματα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το προτείνω. Η μόνη πραγματικά αξιόπιστη λύση είναι το Shield που ξεφεύγει πολύ σε τιμή ή κάποιο Chromecast, αν δεν σε ενοχλεί που θα χρειάζεται και το κινητό για ό,τι κάνεις.


καλησπερα χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια αγαπη ευτυχια σε ολους ... αυτο θα ρωταγα ... ειχα δει αυτο  το mi box  που εχει netflix δηλαδη το πατας και παιζει δεν κολαει δεν θελει ρυθμισεις ; το προτεινεις ;

----------


## famous-walker

> Αφού είναι ελάχιστα, γιατί δεν βάζει κάποιος ένα link ή μια λίστα να τα ξέρουμε κι εμείς;


Από το forum του kodi στο  thread με τα προτεινόμενα.




> Q. I need a Kodi box that can play 1080p or 4K DRM copy protected video streams such as Netflix, Amazon Video etc. ?
> 
> Important NOTE: Unless you have a HDMI connected Dolby Digital Plus Audio receiver, expect 2.0 Audio only from DD+ copy protected streaming Apps running on ALL - Android TV platforms like the Shield, Mi Box and Jetstream 4k Ultra HD.
> 
> If you have older Dolby Digital 5.1 only capable audio receiver hardware, only specific hardware platforms such as the Apple TV's, and Amazon Fire TV's can do Netflix / Amazon / VUDU / iTunes - DD+ 5.1 to DD/AC3 5.1 audio downmixing to support DD only audio receivers.
> 
> The Apple TV's also do DD+ > multichannel LPCM decoding to support older HDMI connected AVR's.
> The Apple TV 4/4K can also do Netflix App - auto Frame Rate Matching (click) - the only media player that can do so. Results are superb !
> 
> ...

----------


## x_undefined

> καλησπερα χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια αγαπη ευτυχια σε ολους ... αυτο θα ρωταγα ... ειχα δει αυτο  το mi box  που εχει netflix δηλαδη το πατας και παιζει δεν κολαει δεν θελει ρυθμισεις ; το προτεινεις ;


Έχω ένα Mi Box από τον Σεπτέμβριο και με το Netflix δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. ΑΛΛΑ: Από όταν πήρε την αναβάθμιση σε Android Oreo, έχει θεματάκια. Πάρα πολλοί έχουν συχνές αποσυνδέσεις από το WiFi, αν και σε εμένα δεν το έχει πάθει καμία φορά. Αν το αφήσεις αρκετές ώρες κλειστό μετά δεν ανοίγει από το control του και πρέπει να το βγάλεις/βάλεις στην πρίζα, και γενικά τέτοια χαζά θέματα που δεν έχουν διορθώσει ακόμη. Επίσης, κάποια είναι προβληματικά και δεν συνδέονται με HDCP με την τηλεόραση, οπότε δεν παίζει καθόλου το Netflix και πρέπει να το στείλεις για αντικατάσταση (ευτυχώς, απ' ό,τι έχω διαβάσει, αναγνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα και σου στέλνουν άλλο). Θεωρώ ότι είναι λίγο ρίσκο τι θα σου κάτσει και γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να το προτείνω σε κάποιον. Εγώ είπα να το ρισκάρω μόνο γιατί η τιμή του ήταν χαμηλή και είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος, παρά τα bugs του.

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Έχω ένα Mi Box από τον Σεπτέμβριο και με το Netflix δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. ΑΛΛΑ: Από όταν πήρε την αναβάθμιση σε Android Oreo, έχει θεματάκια. Πάρα πολλοί έχουν συχνές αποσυνδέσεις από το WiFi, αν και σε εμένα δεν το έχει πάθει καμία φορά. Αν το αφήσεις αρκετές ώρες κλειστό μετά δεν ανοίγει από το control του και πρέπει να το βγάλεις/βάλεις στην πρίζα, και γενικά τέτοια χαζά θέματα που δεν έχουν διορθώσει ακόμη. Επίσης, κάποια είναι προβληματικά και δεν συνδέονται με HDCP με την τηλεόραση, οπότε δεν παίζει καθόλου το Netflix και πρέπει να το στείλεις για αντικατάσταση (ευτυχώς αναγνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα και σου στέλνουν άλλο). Θεωρώ ότι είναι λίγο ρίσκο τι θα σου κάτσει και γι' αυτό δεν μπορώ να το προτείνω σε κάποιον. Εγώ είπα να το ρισκάρω μόνο γιατί η τιμή του ήταν χαμηλή και είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος, παρά τα bugs του.


Σκεφτομαι να το παρω απο alixpress η αλλου ; android box οποτε εχει και playstore , με wifi μπαινει μονο ; η και ethernet  , καπου ακουσα οτι μπορει να παρει και usb ethernet

----------


## sdikr

> Σκεφτομαι να το παρω απο alixpress η αλλου ; android box οποτε εχει και playstore , με wifi μπαινει μονο ; η και ethernet  , καπου ακουσα οτι μπορει να παρει και usb ethernet


Στην ίδια τιμή παίζει μερικες φορές και στο skroutz,  απο κινά μόνο μέσω κάποιου Priority  αλλιώς θα έχεις τελωνείο, δες παραπάνω στο νήμα αγορές απο κίνα.

----------


## jap

Κατάλαβα... Ελπίζω αν ποτέ αποκτήσω τηλεόραση με 4k να έχει αποφασίσει μέχρι τότε η xiaomi να βγάλει mi box με ethernet. Ή να έχει βγει φτηνότερο nvidia shield, έχουμε άλλες προτεραιότητες.

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Στην ίδια τιμή παίζει μερικες φορές και στο skroutz,  απο κινά μόνο μέσω κάποιου Priority  αλλιώς θα έχεις τελωνείο, δες παραπάνω στο νήμα αγορές απο κίνα.


Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας .  :Smile:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Αυτά που αναγράφονται στο site του Netflix και μόνο αυτά. Τα άλλα όλα είναι παιδεμός σκετος.
> Δύο ώρες παλεύω με ένα τωρα. Περισσότερα ασχολείσαι με ρυθμίσεις παρά παρακολούθηση. Τα έχουμε ξανά πει νομίζω και σε αυτό το forum.


Σε 2 κουτιά που δεν υποστηρίζονται επίσημα, μια χαρά έβαλα το netflix apk και παίζουν τέλεια από την 1η μέρα.
*Καμία ρύθμιση δεν χρειάζεται.*  :Thumb down: 
Δεν είναι HD, αλλά σε 32αρα οθόνη δεν υπάρχει κανένα pixeliasma ή άλλο οπτικό πρόβλημα.

Εκτός αν το ΤΑΝΙΧ που έχω είναι μαγικό κουτί και παίζει έτσι απλά τα πάντα,ενώ το δικό σου θέλει ρυθμίσεις για μια εφαρμογή που ουσιαστικά δεν έχει καμία ρύθμιση για netflix.

----------


## x_undefined

> Εκτός αν το ΤΑΝΙΧ που έχω είναι μαγικό κουτί και παίζει έτσι απλά τα πάντα,ενώ το δικό σου θέλει ρυθμίσεις για μια εφαρμογή που ουσιαστικά δεν έχει καμία ρύθμιση για netflix.


Δεν είναι μαγικό κουτί γιατί δεν παίζει HD. Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας. Να παίζει απλώς για να λέμε ότι παίζει, δεν είναι δύσκολο. :P

----------


## thourios

Πήρα snart turboX full στις 32 ίντσες με 5 χρόνια εγγύηση και με certified εφαρμογή Vestel και ησύχασα στο υπνοδωμάτιο. Έτσι και αλλιώς χρειαζόμουν μια τηλεόραση εκεί γιατί η άλλη άναβε και έσβηνε μόνη της. Το πλαίσιο είναι δίπλα μου σε περίπτωση χρειαστώ service.
Στα 169 ευρώ. Δεν την πουλάει προς το παρόν.
JVC Sharp Thomson FU κατασκευάζονται στο ίδιο εργοστάσιο. Αν τις δείτε από κοντά μόνο η μάρκα αλλάζει. Στα φθηνά μοντέλο ισχύει αυτό σε όλες σχεδόν τις νάρκες.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δεν είναι μαγικό κουτί γιατί δεν παίζει HD. Αυτό είναι το θέμα μας. Να παίζει απλώς για να λέμε ότι παίζει, δεν είναι δύσκολο. :P


Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε Ελληνικά νομίζω.
Διάβασες το ποστ μου και πού απάντησα;
Είδες να γράφει πουθενά για HD; Αλλά και να έγραφε, ξέρεις εσύ να θέλει ρυθμίσεις για να αλλάξει ανάλυση;

Και ναι μια χαρά παίζει και χωρίς HD. Δεν έχουν όλοι 4κ smart tv.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Full HD σε κινητό μέσω Netflix μόνο αν η συσκευή είναι certified - κάτι που σύμφωνα με όσα γράφεις ισχύει για τη δική σου.


τα κινητά είναι Lenovo / Motorola Moto G5S Plus , Moto G4 Plus
το tablet είναι Asus Google Nexus 7

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν αρκεί μόνο η σωστή ταχύτητα για να δεις όπως πρέπει netflix. Αν δεν είναι certified ή συμβατή η εφαρμογή όλο προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν.
> Τα android boxes πλην ελαχίστων είναι προβληματικά.


δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς.
εγώ πάντως που έχω το NVIDIA Shield αλλά και τις XIAOMI (όλα τα MUI BOX) μια χαρά βλέπεις NETFLIX ακόμα και σε UHD 4K

επίσης έχω το Google Chromecast και το Google Chromecast Ultra (4K) τα βάζεις στην οποιαδήποτε τηλεόραση και απολαμβάνεις είτε FULL HD είτε UHD 4K

- - - Updated - - -




> busted!!  
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200086
> 
> Δεν υπάρχουν δεκαδικά,


το ξέρω ότι δεν υπάρχουν δεκαδικά (εγώ τα προσθέτω)

ορίστε ένα τεστ με όλους τους υπολογιστές ανοιχτούς και λοιπές συσκευές στο δίκτυο και στο wifi

----------


## x_undefined

> Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε Ελληνικά νομίζω.
> Διάβασες το ποστ μου και πού απάντησα;
> Είδες να γράφει πουθενά για HD; Αλλά και να έγραφε, ξέρεις εσύ να θέλει ρυθμίσεις για να αλλάξει ανάλυση;
> 
> Και ναι μια χαρά παίζει και χωρίς HD. Δεν έχουν όλοι 4κ smart tv.


Σε μερικά box που δεν το υποστηρίζουν επίσημα μπορείς (ή μπορούσες, δεν ξέρω τι παίζει τώρα) να κάνεις sideload συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή Netflix για να παίζει σε HD. Αυτό εννοώ ρυθμίσεις, αυτό εννοούσε και αυτός στον οποίο απάντησες, πιστεύω.
4Κ TV δεν χρειάζεται για να δεις 1080p βίντεο. Το 576p του Netflix μου φαίνεται άθλιο ακόμα και σε κινητό, σε 32άρα ίσως αν είμαι στα 10 μέτρα να μην με ενοχλεί.

----------


## tsigarid

> Και την εφαρμογή του Netflix


Έχεις δίκιο, με την εφαρμογή πιάνω 1920x1080.

----------


## sdikr

> το ξέρω ότι δεν υπάρχουν δεκαδικά (εγώ τα προσθέτω)
> 
> ορίστε ένα τεστ με όλους τους υπολογιστές ανοιχτούς και λοιπές συσκευές στο δίκτυο και στο wifi


Πιο πίσω λες πως έχεις κάνει τεστ και πως σε όλα σου δίνει 49,99   και 46,50     σε ενα τεστ που δεν εμφανίζει δεκαδικά στο down ..... Οκ whatever

- - - Updated - - -




> Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε Ελληνικά νομίζω.
> Διάβασες το ποστ μου και πού απάντησα;
> Είδες να γράφει πουθενά για HD; Αλλά και να έγραφε, ξέρεις εσύ να θέλει ρυθμίσεις για να αλλάξει ανάλυση;
> 
> Και ναι μια χαρά παίζει και χωρίς HD. Δεν έχουν όλοι 4κ smart tv.


HD, Πολυκάναλο ήχο, 4K και HDR δεν έχεις   μπορεί για εσένα να μην είναι πρόβλημα, για άλλους είναι,  μην ξεχνάς πως η συζήτηση έχει ξεκινήσει απο το γιατί δεν παίζει 4k η smart tv του χρήστη. 




> Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στην παρέα.
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να τσεκάρω εάν η τηλεόραση μου, Philips PUH6400, μπορεί να στριμάρει Νέτφλιξ σε Ultra HD;








> Δεν αρκεί μόνο η σωστή ταχύτητα για να δεις όπως πρέπει netflix. Αν δεν είναι *certified* ή συμβατή η εφαρμογή όλο προβλήματα θα υπάρχουν.
> Τα android boxes πλην ελαχίστων είναι προβληματικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πιο πίσω λες πως έχεις κάνει τεστ και πως σε όλα σου δίνει 49,99   και 46,50     σε ενα τεστ που δεν εμφανίζει δεκαδικά στο down ..... Οκ whatever.


ναι τα (10) δέκα τεστ που έκανα (με ιδανικές συνθήκες όπως είπα πριν) 50 μέγιστο και 46 το χαμηλότερο με 5-4 up
το (1) ένα τεστ που έκανα με τα πάντα ανοικτά δίνει 36 down/3.7up

πάντως πρόβλημα με συσκευές tv box δεν έχω

google chromecast
google chromecast ultra
nvidia shield
xiaomi box (όλα)

παίζουν μια χαρά

όπως παίζουν μια χαρά τα κινητά lenovo/motorola και xiaomi

όπως παίζει μια χαρά το παλιό tablet asus google nexus 7 αλλά και το σύγχρονο lenovo tab2 A10-70

όπως παίζει μια χαρά η εφαρμογή σε υπολογιστές και στο xbox

δεν έχω τσεκάρει την smart tv για να πω (καθώς δεν το πολύ χρησιμοποιώ)

----------


## sdikr

> ναι τα (10) δέκα τεστ που έκανα (με ιδανικές συνθήκες όπως είπα πριν) 50 μέγιστο και 46 το χαμηλότερο με 5-4 up
> το (1) ένα τεστ που έκανα με τα πάντα ανοικτά δίνει 36 down/3.7up
> 
> πάντως πρόβλημα με συσκευές tv box δεν έχω
> 
> google chromecast
> google chromecast ultra
> nvidia shield
> xiaomi box (όλα)
> ...



Ναι ξέρουμε ότι έχεις πολλές συσκευές, το διαβάζουμε συχνά, μπράβο σου
Αλλά το παραπάνω, πως βοηθάει τον χρήστη που ρωτάει γιατί δεν παίζει 4K;  έστω να είχες μια Phillips 4K  να δοκίμαζες, αλλά όχι δεν έχεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ναι ξέρουμε ότι έχεις πολλές συσκευές, το διαβάζουμε συχνά, μπράβο σου
> Αλλά το παραπάνω, πως βοηθάει τον χρήστη που ρωτάει γιατί δεν παίζει 4K;  έστω να είχες μια Phillips 4K  να δοκίμαζες, αλλά όχι δεν έχεις.


τα παραπάνω τα αναφέρω για αυτούς που λένε για android box (η εφαρμογή του NETFLIX παίζει μια χαρά από το παλιό android 6.xx έως το 8.xx)
όπως και η εφαρμογή στα Windows 10

ναι δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω τον φίλο με την Philips
δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποιον συγγενή/φίλο/γνωστό έστω γείτονα που να έχει Philips οι περισσότεροι εδώ στην πολυκατοικία μου και ευρύτερα στην γειτονιά οι περισσότεροι έχουν Samsung (προσωπικά δεν τις γουστάρω) και κάποιοι τις φτηνές F&U.
εγώ έχω LG (η αγαπημένη μου μάρκα)

----------


## x_undefined

Μου κάνει εντύπωση να σου βγάζει καθαρό 50, γιατί σε γραμμή που κλειδώνει 50 δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω από 47, γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα για το overhead.

Στο Xiaomi σου παίζει HD;

- - - Updated - - -




> τα παραπάνω τα αναφέρω για αυτούς που λένε για android box (η εφαρμογή του NETFLIX παίζει μια χαρά από το παλιό android 6.xx έως το 8.xx)


Τα 3 από 4 Android box σου (μετράω και τα Chromecast) είναι certified, και για το Mi Box είχα αναφέρει προηγουμένως ότι δεν έχει θέμα να παίξει HD. Αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει για το 99% των κινέζικων box που κυκλοφορούν και καλό είναι να το ξέρει κάποιος πριν αγοράσει. Το τι έκδοση Android έχουν δεν έχει σχέση.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση να σου βγάζει καθαρό 50, γιατί σε γραμμή που κλειδώνει 50 δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω από 47, γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα για το overhead.
> 
> Στο Xiaomi σου παίζει HD;


Πως κάνεις την δοκιμή ταχύτητας (εγώ όπως είπα έχω έναν υπολογιστή στο δίκτυο και στην συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα μέτρησης) όλα τα άλλα είναι εκτός δικτύου (απενεργοποιημένο το δίκτυο και το wifi) 
καθώς αν τα έχω στο δίκτυο δεν μπορώ να πάρω καθαρή μέτρηση ταχύτητας (μην ξεχνάς ότι συμμετέχω στο Test του SamKnows) έτσι έχω σε Bridge Mode με το ρούτερ μου την συσκευή τους η οποία δουλεύει 24/7 και τραβάει...

εμένα δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση καθώς ουδέποτε είχα θέμα σύνδεσης από παλιά που ήμουν ADSL2+ αλλά και τώρα που είμαι σε VDSL  
σου θυμίζω ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ κοντά στο Α/Κ και παίρνω από εκεί καθώς η "καμπίνα" λόγω απόστασης δεν προβλέπεται να αναβαθμιστεί σύντομα με τα μέχρι τώρα στοιχεία
για αυτό προχώρησα στην δράση Superfast Broadband (SFBB) για να βάλω σε όλη την πολυκατοικία που μένω και είμαι ο διαχειριστής εγκατάσταση και εξοπλισμό FTTH

ναι σε όλα δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κανένα πρόβλημα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μου κάνει εντύπωση να σου βγάζει καθαρό 50, γιατί σε γραμμή που κλειδώνει 50 δεν έχω δει ποτέ πάνω από 47, γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα για το overhead.
> 
> Στο Xiaomi σου παίζει HD;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Τα 3 από 4 Android box σου (μετράω και τα Chromecast) είναι certified, και για το Mi Box είχα αναφέρει προηγουμένως ότι δεν έχει θέμα να παίξει HD. Αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει για το 99% των κινέζικων box που κυκλοφορούν και καλό είναι να το ξέρει κάποιος πριν αγοράσει. Το τι έκδοση Android έχουν δεν έχει σχέση.


έχει δημιουργήσει θέμα η έκδοση android στο προηγούμενο από το καινούργιο που έχω τώρα όταν πήρε την αναβάθμιση σε κάποιους από ότι διάβασα δημιούργησε θέματα (σε εμένα δουλεύει και το παλιό και το καινούργιο)

ναι έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λες για τα κινέζικα (στην αρχή φοβόμουν με την xiaomi) αλλά βασίστηκα στην μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου ως πελάτης που έχω αγοράσει αρκετά (διαφορετικά) προιόντα της και δεν με απογοήτευσε

να διευκρινίσω κάτι σε καμία συσκευή δεν έχει γίνει ROOT.

----------


## NiKapa

> Υπάρχει και το Mi Box από τα οικονομικά που παίζει μέχρι και 4Κ με την επίσημη εφαρμογή του Netflix χωρίς να παιδεύεσαι με κόλπα και ρυθμίσεις. Βέβαια έχει άλλα θέματα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το προτείνω. Η μόνη πραγματικά αξιόπιστη λύση είναι το Shield που ξεφεύγει πολύ σε τιμή ή κάποιο Chromecast, αν δεν σε ενοχλεί που θα χρειάζεται και το κινητό για ό,τι κάνεις.


Σίγουρα ασχολείσαι και ξέρεις περισσότερα αλλά το κινητό δεν το χρειάζεσαι σε περίπτωση που έχεις pc κοντά σε tv με chromecast ,απλά μέσω chrome κάνεις cast to chromecast ..ενώ συνεχίζεις να βλέπεις και κάνεις άλλα διάφορα στο pc ,προσωπικά με έχει βολέψει πολύ !

----------


## x_undefined

> Σίγουρα ασχολείσαι και ξέρεις περισσότερα αλλά το κινητό δεν το χρειάζεσαι σε περίπτωση που έχεις pc κοντά σε tv με chromecast ,απλά μέσω chrome κάνεις cast to chromecast ..ενώ συνεχίζεις να βλέπεις και κάνεις άλλα διάφορα στο pc ,προσωπικά με έχει βολέψει πολύ !


Ναι, έχεις δίκιο. Ήθελα να πω ότι δεν είναι αυτόνομο, θες και κάποια άλλη συσκευή για να το δουλέψεις αντί για ένα απλό remote control που θα είχες στο TV box, και απλώς ανέφερα το κινητό επειδή αυτό χρησιμοποιώ συνήθως.




> εμένα δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση καθώς ουδέποτε είχα θέμα σύνδεσης από παλιά που ήμουν ADSL2+ αλλά και τώρα που είμαι σε VDSL  
> σου θυμίζω ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ κοντά στο Α/Κ και παίρνω από εκεί καθώς η "καμπίνα" λόγω απόστασης δεν προβλέπεται να αναβαθμιστεί σύντομα με τα μέχρι τώρα στοιχεία
> για αυτό προχώρησα στην δράση Superfast Broadband (SFBB) για να βάλω σε όλη την πολυκατοικία που μένω και είμαι ο διαχειριστής εγκατάσταση και εξοπλισμό FTTH


Μα δεν είναι θέμα σύνδεσης. Και σε μένα η καμπίνα είναι έξω από την πολυκατοικία και η γραμμή κλειδώνει στο full. Απλώς δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό μια 50άρα γραμμή να βγάζει σε οποιοδήποτε speedtest ακριβώς 50 ή έστω 49+ Mbps γιατί πάντα θα υπάρχει overhead. Εκτός αν δεν είναι σε καμπίνα ΟΤΕ και κλειδώνει πάνω από 49.999, αλλά λες ότι είσαι σε Α/Κ, οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό. Τέλος πάντων, ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα αυτό γιατί εδώ βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος.

----------


## Takis_Kal

> εγώ πάντως σε android (8.xx) κινητό μέσω της εφαρμογής Netflix έχω 1920x1080 ανάλυση
> 
> το ίδιο και σε android (7.xx) κινητό και το ίδιο σε android (6.xx) tablet
> 
> επίσης στον Η/Υ μέσω της εφαρμογής του Netflix το ίδιο
> 
> σε Browsers δεν το έχω μετρήσει
> 
> το fast.com μου βγάζει 49.99 Down / 4.99 Up (VDSL 50/5) θα το δοκιμάσω ξανά σε λίγες μέρες που θα έχω την FTTH (100/10).


Πως βλεπεις σε τι αναλυση παιζει οταν βαζεις την εφαρμογη στο PC να στριμαρει ?

----------


## x_undefined

Με Ctrl+Alt+Shift+D σου δείχνει διάφορα στοιχεία όσο παίζει.

----------


## NiKapa

Εγώ ούτε καν την εφαρμογή δεν έχω στο πισι ,κάνω log in με τον λογαριασμό μου στο Netflix site και μέσω chrome >chromecast ..βλέπω ότι θέλω το σταματάω ξανά κτλ ..

----------


## thourios

Και για όσους παρακολουθούν το θέμα. Πέραν της ανάλυσης και το full HD και το 4Κ που λέμε η εικόνα  έχει πρόβλημα ακόμα και σε 720p.
Υπάρχουν σπασίματα, ξεχειλωμένο κάδρο, πέπλο στην εικόνα κτλ.
με ένα ταπεινό και σωστό  dvd βλέπουμε πολύ καλύτερα από τα περισσότερα κινεζοκούτια.

----------


## tsigarid

> Και για όσους παρακολουθούν το θέμα. Πέραν της ανάλυσης και το full HD και το 4Κ που λέμε η εικόνα  έχει πρόβλημα ακόμα και σε 720p.
> Υπάρχουν σπασίματα, ξεχειλωμένο κάδρο, πέπλο στην εικόνα κτλ.
> με ένα ταπεινό και σωστό  dvd βλέπουμε πολύ καλύτερα από τα περισσότερα κινεζοκούτια.


Που τα είδες αυτά; Έχω Netflix εδώ και μία δεκαετία, και το streaming έχει εξαιρετική ποιότητα, πολύ καλύτερη από τα DVD που μου στέλνει στο σπίτι και συχνά δεν παίζουν γιατί είναι φθαρμένα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ ούτε καν την εφαρμογή δεν έχω στο πισι ,κάνω log in με τον λογαριασμό μου στο Netflix site και μέσω chrome >chromecast ..βλέπω ότι θέλω το σταματάω ξανά κτλ ..


είναι θέμα επιλογής

καμιά φορά προτιμώ τον δικό σου τρόπο

google chrome => netflix website => google chromecast

καμιά φορά προτιμώ τον δικό μου τρόπο

άνοιγμα εφαρμογής netflix

----------


## jap

> Σε 2 κουτιά που δεν υποστηρίζονται επίσημα, μια χαρά έβαλα το netflix apk και παίζουν τέλεια από την 1η μέρα.
> *Καμία ρύθμιση δεν χρειάζεται.* 
> Δεν είναι HD, αλλά σε 32αρα οθόνη δεν υπάρχει κανένα pixeliasma ή άλλο οπτικό πρόβλημα.
> 
> Εκτός αν το ΤΑΝΙΧ που έχω είναι μαγικό κουτί και παίζει έτσι απλά τα πάντα,ενώ το δικό σου θέλει ρυθμίσεις για μια εφαρμογή που ουσιαστικά δεν έχει καμία ρύθμιση για netflix.


Αυτή ακριβώς είναι και η δική μου εμπειρία σε 2 mecool (ένα bb2 και ένα ws8 pro w φτηνό) και σε ένα μέκαψες του 20άρικου. Είχαν όλα εφαρμογή netflix από τη μάνα τους εκτός store, σε απόπειρα αναβάθμισης δεν έπαιξε από το store, έκανα απλά sideload μια παλιότερη έκδοση. Παραπάνω ρώτησα γιατί ψάχνω αντικαταστάτη για το μέκαψες, αλλά το θέμα είναι να πάμε σε πραγματικά καλύτερο, όχι σε μάπα (όπως τα mi box) με αποκλειστικό κριτήριο το αχρείαστο ακόμα 4k στο netflix. Προς το παρόν ψήνομαι για το Tanix που πρότεινε ο Rastaviper σε άλλο thread, δεν έχω βρει καλύτερο έως $60.

@thourios, γιατί δεν μας γράφεις ποιο είναι το προβληματικό box που έχεις να το αποφύγουμε αντί να τα θάβεις γενικά;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Που τα είδες αυτά; Έχω Netflix εδώ και μία δεκαετία, και το streaming έχει εξαιρετική ποιότητα, πολύ καλύτερη από τα DVD που μου στέλνει στο σπίτι και συχνά δεν παίζουν γιατί είναι φθαρμένα.


εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο η ποιότητα του netflix είναι πολύ καλύτερη των dvd (πλέον τα έχω καταργήσει) έχουν να με δουν τα dvd club κάτι χρόνια τώρα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Πως βλεπεις σε τι αναλυση παιζει οταν βαζεις την εφαρμογη στο PC να στριμαρει ?


όπως ήδη σου απάντησαν

με Ctrl+Alt+Shift+D

----------


## psyxakias

> Ναι ξέρουμε ότι έχεις πολλές συσκευές, το διαβάζουμε συχνά, μπράβο σου


Δε το ξέρουμε, το υποθέτουμε επειδή το ισχυρίζεται. Καλό θα ήταν να μας το αποδείξει εάν θέλει να τον παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά.




> ναι τα (10) δέκα τεστ που έκανα (με ιδανικές συνθήκες όπως είπα πριν) 50 μέγιστο και 46 το χαμηλότερο με 5-4 up
> το (1) ένα τεστ που έκανα με τα πάντα ανοικτά δίνει 36 down/3.7up
> 
> πάντως πρόβλημα με συσκευές tv box δεν έχω
> 
> google chromecast
> google chromecast ultra
> nvidia shield
> xiaomi box (όλα)
> ...


Εάν θες να πιστέψουμε ότι έχεις όλες αυτές τις συσκευές, θέλουμε φωτογραφία (όχι screen-shot, κανονικη φωτογραφια με κινητο/φωτογραφική) από κάθε speedtest που θα τρέξεις σε μια-μια από αυτές (αν όντως τις έχεις) και να δείχνει κάθε speedtest 46-50 Mbps και 4-5 Mbps up. Κατά προτίμηση σύντομα, για να μην τεθεί θέμα ότι πας σε φίλους σου και βγάζεις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δε το ξέρουμε, το υποθέτουμε επειδή το ισχυρίζεται. Καλό θα ήταν να μας το αποδείξει εάν θέλει να τον παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά.
> 
> Εάν θες να πιστέψουμε ότι έχεις όλες αυτές τις συσκευές, θέλουμε φωτογραφία (όχι screen-shot, κανονικη φωτογραφια με κινητο/φωτογραφική) από κάθε speedtest που θα τρέξεις σε μια-μια από αυτές (αν όντως τις έχεις) και να δείχνει κάθε speedtest 46-50 Mbps και 4-5 Mbps up. Κατά προτίμηση σύντομα, για να μην τεθεί θέμα ότι πας σε φίλους σου και βγάζεις φωτογραφίες.


speedtest κάνω μόνο από τον υπολογιστή που γράφω τώρα αυτό το μήνυμα

με κλειστές όλες τις υπόλοιπες συσκευές από το δίκτυο και το wifi

speedtest δεν κάνω σε καμία άλλη συσκευή

επίσης έχω όλες τις προαναφερόμενες συσκευές στην κατοχή μου (είτε το πιστεύεται είτε όχι) λυπάμαι αλλά δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να σας το αποδείξω 
αν θέλετε μπορείτε να έρθετε για καφέ και να τις δείτε από κοντά εν δράση

φωτογραφίες και screenshot που αφορούν συσκευές οι οποίες είναι στο σπίτι μου δεν βγάζω για κανέναν λόγο και αιτία

screenshot ανέβασα από τον προαναφερόμενο υπολογιστή με όλες τις συσκευές στο δίκτυο και ανοικτό το wifi 
κάποια άλλη στιγμή θα ανεβάσω άλλο screenshot με κλειστές όλες τις συσκευές από το δίκτυο και από το wifi ώστε να δείτε τα 50-46 down όπως και τα 4-5 up τα οποία ισχυρίζεστε ότι δεν πιάνω (θα μου επιτρέψετε να γνωρίζω καλύτερα την ταχύτητα που συνδέομαι)

πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος και με την σύνδεση που έχω τώρα (VDSL) και με την σύνδεση που θα έχω σε λίγες μέρες (FTTH) με την οποία θα ανεβάσω διάφορα τεστ. 

όπως ευχαριστημένος είμαι και με τις συσκευές που έχω αγοράσει μια χαρά κάνουν την δουλεία τους για την οποία τις αγόρασα

οι φίλοι μου δεν είναι σαν εμένα δεν τους αρέσουν τα πολλά gadgets 
έχουν έναν υπολογιστή σταθερό/φορητό μια κονσόλα και ένα κινητό/tablet
θεωρούν ότι κάνω περιττές σπατάλες

εγώ αγοράζω διάφορα πράγματα συνέχεια είτε από ελλάδα είτε από το εξωτερικό (γιατί μου περισσεύουν χρήματα από την δουλειά μου)
αν και τώρα έχω σταματήσει γιατί έχω δώσει προτεραιότητα στο να φτιάξω ένα πολύ καλό σύστημα υπολογιστή βρήκα την κύρια οθόνη μένει να βρω την δεύτερη οθόνη που θέλω να είναι και τηλεόραση.

Καλή νύχτα και καλό βράδυ να έχετε.

----------


## thourios

Οι συσκευές που αναφέρει ο φίλος είναι όλες certified και σωστά τα λέει.
Κανένα κινεζοbox δεν βγάζει ήχο dolby digital. Αν θέλετε να βλέπετε σε οθόνες 26 ιντσών τίποτε σειρές σας καλύπτουν όλα τα σαπάκια.
Τυχαία φωτογράφηση εδώ με original εφαρμογή
https://postimg.cc/8JpDbPgH

Εδώ ξεχειλωμένη εικόνα που και οι τίτλοι είναι κομμένοι δεξιά και δεν ρυθμίζονται από το μενού της τηλεόρασης. Με εφαρμογή όχι original
https://postimg.cc/McbqRfNH
Κάποιους δεν τους ενοχλεί καθόλου ούτε τους ενδιαφέρει ο ήχος.
Τα screenshots αυτά είναι και της πλάκας και δεν μπορούν να αποτυπώσουν το πραγματικό χάλι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οι συσκευές που αναφέρει ο φίλος είναι όλες certified και σωστά τα λέει.
> Καμένα κινεζοbox δεν βγάζει ήχο dolby digital. Αν θέλετε να βλέπετε σε οθόνες 26 ιντσών σας καλύπτουν όλα τα σαπάκια.


να πω την αλήθεια διάφοροι φίλοι προσπαθούσαν να με πείσουν να μην αγοράσω xiaomi tv box (κινέζικα) ούτε το nvidia shield (ακριβό)
αλλά να αγοράσω κάτι άλλα android tv box 

τελικά δεν το μετάνιωσα που αγόρασα xiaomi tv box ούτε το nvidia shield (ακριβό μεν αλλά τα αξίζει τα χρήματα του)
ούτε φυσικά τα google chromecast και google chromecast ultra που τα συνδέω όπου γουστάρω και έχω τις εφαρμογές μου άμεσα διαθέσιμες όπου θέλω

επίσης σίγουρα κάποιοι θα πουν καλά τι τηλεόραση έχεις φίλε (σίγουρα δεν έχω 55 ούτε 49 ούτε 46 ιντσών τηλεόραση είναι πολύ για κρεβατοκάμαρα)
δεν είναι πολύ ακριβή και σίγουρα δεν είναι TOP Model πολλοί από σας θα σας αρέσουν οι Samsung κτλ...
προσωπικά για την δουλειά που την θέλω κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά της και είναι η LG 43UK6750 (UHD 4K) την οποία πρόσφατα αγόρασα (400+ ευρώ) και ο λόγος είναι για να συνδέσω τα XBOX One και να απολαμβάνω περιεχόμενο 4K αν χρειαστεί (δεν με ενδιαφέρει η επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόραση) αν και η συγκεκριμένη έχει τον ανανεωμένο ψηφιακό δέκτη για τα κανάλια της DIGEA αν δεν ήταν το 4Κ θα έμενα με την παλιά μου LG 32 7000 FHD (που επίσης είχα αγοράσει 400+ ευρώ πριν χρόνια) τώρα απλά κάθεται παροπλισμένη 

αυτά δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω θα επιστρέψω με νέες μετρήσεις είτε με την VDSL είτε με την FTTH

τα λέμε ...

----------


## psyxakias

> speedtest κάνω μόνο από τον υπολογιστή που γράφω τώρα αυτό το μήνυμα
> 
> με κλειστές όλες τις υπόλοιπες συσκευές από το δίκτυο και το wifi
> 
> speedtest δεν κάνω σε καμία άλλη συσκευή
> 
> επίσης έχω όλες τις προαναφερόμενες συσκευές στην κατοχή μου (είτε το πιστεύεται είτε όχι) λυπάμαι αλλά δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να σας το αποδείξω 
> αν θέλετε μπορείτε να έρθετε για καφέ και να τις δείτε από κοντά εν δράση
> 
> ...


Συμπέρασμα: δεν έχεις ούτε τις μισές συσκευές από όσες ισχυρίζεσαι ότι έχεις (οι φίλοι ίσως), δεν είναι ντροπή, και προφανώς ούτε τα 46-50 Mbps πιάνεις, ίσως ούτε 10 Mbps. Τέλος πάντων, καλό βράδυ!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Συμπέρασμα: δεν έχεις ούτε τις μισές συσκευές από όσες ισχυρίζεσαι ότι έχεις (οι φίλοι ίσως), δεν είναι ντροπή, και προφανώς ούτε τα 46-50 Mbps πιάνεις, ίσως ούτε 10 Mbps. Τέλος πάντων, καλό βράδυ!


δικό σου συμπέρασμα / άποψη σου εννοείται απόλυτα σεβαστή
όπως γνωρίζεις επίσης ότι είσαι από τα άτομα που σέβομαι και εκτιμώ
αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να γνωρίζω καλύτερα την αλήθεια σε ότι αφορά εμένα προσωπικά και το σπίτι μου όπως και τα οικονομικά μου.

εγώ είπα όποιος θέλει να δει αν τις έχω ή όχι μπορεί να έρθει στο σπίτι μου για καφέ

οι φίλοι μου όπως είπα έχουν έναν υπολογιστή , μια κονσόλα , ένα κινητό

όλα αυτά που έχω εγώ τα θεωρούν περιττά έξοδα (γνωρίζεις πολλούς που έχουν παραπάνω από μια π.χ κονσόλα από την παλιά XBOX 360 έως την σύγχρονη XBOX ONE X εννοείται ότι θα πάρω και τις νεώτερες όταν βγουν) 
δεν νομίζω καθώς το διπλανό φόρουμ είναι γεμάτο από αγγελίες 

εγώ ότι έχω στην κατοχή μου δεν το πουλάω απλά το κρατάω είτε το δουλεύω είτε όχι δεν πετιέται τίποτα / δεν χαρίζεται τίποτα.

για αυτό έχω ακόμα sinclair spectrum zx80 , amstrad , amiga , atari κτλ (από το παρελθόν) όπως και τους παλιούς 8088-80286-80386-80486 (επεξεργαστές μόνο) και κάποιους από την σειρά Pentium.

ότι αφορά την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης μου με το διαδίκτυο υπάρχει αναρτημένη εδώ αλλά υπάρχει και στην ιστοσελίδα του SamKnows που κάνει τα τεστ , υπάρχει και στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ (ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ) που κάνει επίσης τα τεστ
υπάρχει επίσης στο speedtest (ookla) αναρτημένη από την εποχή της ADSL2+ έως τώρα με την VDSL 30 - VDSL 50 και θα συνεχίσει με την FTTH εννοείται.

τέλος πάντων - καλό βράδυ 

γιατί έχω να κάνω προεργασία καθώς την δευτέρα θα έχω εργασίες για το FTTH που θα μου βάλουν στο σπίτι (από το πρόγραμμα της δράσης Superfast Broadband) και πρέπει να ελευθερώσω χώρους / διαδρόμους για να κάνουν την δουλεία τους ήρεμα/ήσυχα και ωραία.

----------


## psyxakias

> δικό σου συμπέρασμα / άποψη σου εννοείται απόλυτα σεβαστή
> όπως γνωρίζεις επίσης ότι είσαι από τα άτομα που σέβομαι και εκτιμώ
> αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να γνωρίζω καλύτερα την αλήθεια σε ότι αφορά εμένα προσωπικά και το σπίτι μου όπως και τα οικονομικά μου.
> 
> εγώ είπα όποιος θέλει να δει αν τις έχω ή όχι μπορεί να έρθει στο σπίτι μου για καφέ
> 
> οι φίλοι μου όπως είπα έχουν έναν υπολογιστή , μια κονσόλα , ένα κινητό
> 
> όλα αυτά που έχω εγώ τα θεωρούν περιττά έξοδα (γνωρίζεις πολλούς που έχουν παραπάνω από μια π.χ κονσόλα από την παλιά XBOX 360 έως την σύγχρονη XBOX ONE X εννοείται ότι θα πάρω και τις νεώτερες όταν βγουν) 
> ...


Υπάρχει κάτι που σίγουρα δεν έχεις... troll detector!

Είναι δυνατόν να σου ζήταγε κάποιος σοβαρά να αποδείξεις τι πράγματα έχεις σπίτι σου και μάλιστα με φωτογραφίες; Σε πειράζω ρε συ!  :Crazy:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Υπάρχει κάτι που σίγουρα δεν έχεις... troll detector!
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν να σου ζήταγε κάποιος σοβαρά να αποδείξεις τι πράγματα έχεις σπίτι σου και μάλιστα με φωτογραφίες; Σε πειράζω ρε συ!


να με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν ξέρω από αυτά που λες περί "troll detector" δεν τα καταλαβαίνω

όπως λένε οι φίλοι μου λόγω ηλικίας (46+ χρονών) είμαι ο "δεινόσαυρος" της τεχνολογίας στην ελλάδα

ειδικά με αυτά που έχουν δει τα μάτια τους να έχω από εποχές 80-90 έως σήμερα

(ξέρεις έχω φυλάξει κάτι modem 2400-9600-33.600 -56.000 όπως και κάποια ADSL - ADSL2+)

κρίμα που δεν έχω φυλάξει και τα τιμολόγια για να δουν πόσο πληρώναμε τις Dial-Up (με την χρονοχρέωση) στο γνωστό ΕΠΑΚ και αργότερα τις ADSL αυτά όντως θα ήταν για το μουσείο...

το διαμέρισμα που μένω δεν είναι τεράστιο (70τμ) αλλά ευτυχώς έχει έξτρα αποθηκευτικούς χώρους 
αλλιώς θα είχα θέμα που να τα βάλω όλα αυτά που μαζεύω 
(γιατί αν ποτέ έρθεις σπίτι μου για καφέ θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ) αρκεί να σου δείξω την συλλογή δίσκων βινυλίου (μικρών/μεγάλων) (ελληνική/ξένη μουσική) που έχω θα καταλάβεις πολλά.

ότι αφορά το θέμα NETFLIX 

για μένα αξίζει η αγορά ενός καλού ANDROID TV BOX (αρκεί να δείτε review/unboxing στο youtube υπάρχουν αρκετοί έλληνες που κάνουν όπως και ιστοσελίδες)

αν δεν διαθέτει η ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ SMART TV δυνατότητα

βέβαια η φτηνή λύση είναι το GOOGLE CHROMECAST/GOOGLE CHROMECAST ULTRA το αγοράζεις και καθάρισες δεν θες τίποτα άλλο (μάλιστα νομίζω ότι θα κυκλοφορήσει και άλλο νεώτερο)

επίσης καλή είναι και η εφαρμογή του NETFLIX στο ANDROID ή στα WINDOWS 10

αλλά θέλει καλή γραμμή ανάλογα την ποιότητα που θες να δεις.

----------


## jkoukos

Πάντως στα σοβαρά το 50άρι σε τεστ δε το πιάνει κάνεις, όσο καλή γραμμή κι αν έχει. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός και αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως. Overhead.
Σε συνδέσεις VDSL κυμαίνεται στα 2%-9% και συνήθως στα 4%-6%. Τον Θεό μπάρμπα να έχεις, 50άρι δεν θα δεις ποτέ, εκτός αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς και ο συγχρονισμός είναι πάνω από το 50 που το κάνουν μερικές φορές.

----------


## tsigarid

> Πάντως στα σοβαρά το 50άρι σε τεστ δε το πιάνει κάνεις, όσο καλή γραμμή κι αν έχει. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός και αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως. Overhead.
> Σε συνδέσεις VDSL κυμαίνεται στα 2%-9% και συνήθως στα 4%-6%. Τον Θεό μπάρμπα να έχεις, 50άρι δεν θα δεις ποτέ, εκτός αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς και ο συγχρονισμός είναι πάνω από το 50 που το κάνουν μερικές φορές.


Κανείς; Overhead;

----------


## jkoukos

Βάλε και καμιά φατσούλα, εκτός αν δεν κάνεις τον χαζό.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> HD, Πολυκάναλο ήχο, 4K και HDR δεν έχεις   μπορεί για εσένα να μην είναι πρόβλημα, για άλλους είναι,  μην ξεχνάς πως η συζήτηση έχει ξεκινήσει απο το γιατί δεν παίζει 4k η smart tv του χρήστη.


Εγώ απαντάω σε συγκεκριμένο ποστ με παραπληροφόρηση για ρυθμίσεις κλπ για Netflix που δεν χρειάζονται.

Ακόμα και αυτό που διαβάζω για ειδικό ΑΡΚ, δεν έχει ποτέ χρειαστεί τίποτα ιδιαίτερο.
Πάντα κατεβάζω το τελευταίο netflix ΑΡΚ από το apkmirror και τρέχει μια χαρά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι συσκευές που αναφέρει ο φίλος είναι όλες certified και σωστά τα λέει.
> Κανένα κινεζοbox δεν βγάζει ήχο dolby digital. Αν θέλετε να βλέπετε σε οθόνες 26 ιντσών τίποτε σειρές σας καλύπτουν όλα τα σαπάκια.
> Τυχαία φωτογράφηση εδώ με original εφαρμογή
> https://postimg.cc/8JpDbPgH
> 
> Εδώ ξεχειλωμένη εικόνα που και οι τίτλοι είναι κομμένοι δεξιά και δεν ρυθμίζονται από το μενού της τηλεόρασης. Με εφαρμογή όχι original
> https://postimg.cc/McbqRfNH
> Κάποιους δεν τους ενοχλεί καθόλου ούτε τους ενδιαφέρει ο ήχος.
> Τα screenshots αυτά είναι και της πλάκας και δεν μπορούν να αποτυπώσουν το πραγματικό χάλι.


Φίλε είσαι πραγματικά ο ορισμός του φίδια.
Προφανώς βρήκες τηλεόραση με προβληματική σύνδεση HDMI με το κουτί (για αυτό τα χρώματα είναι ξεπλυμένα) και οι τίτλοι βγαίνουν εκτός οθόνης γιατί δεν ρυθμίστηκε η ανάλυση οθόνης του κουτιού σωστά (βασικές ρυθμίσεις ξανά και όχι θέμα netflix).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πάντως στα σοβαρά το 50άρι σε τεστ δε το πιάνει κάνεις, όσο καλή γραμμή κι αν έχει. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός και αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως. Overhead.
> Σε συνδέσεις VDSL κυμαίνεται στα 2%-9% και συνήθως στα 4%-6%. Τον Θεό μπάρμπα να έχεις, 50άρι δεν θα δεις ποτέ, εκτός αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς και ο συγχρονισμός είναι πάνω από το 50 που το κάνουν μερικές φορές.


αν είσαι σε άλλο πάροχο (VODAFONE/WIND) τότε έχεις συγχρονισμό πάνω από τα 50
αν είσαι σε COSMOTE ο μέγιστος συγχρονισμός του ρούτερ είναι 49.999/4.99  το όποιο δείχνει αυτή την στιγμή το ZTE ZXDSL 931VII και η ιστοσελίδα της COSMOTE που μετράει την ταχύτητα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κανείς; Overhead;


γιατί μου το κάνεις αυτό και μου πειράζεις τον καλό φίλο @jkoukos

γιατί μου την χαλάς έκπληξη

την δευτέρα που θα είχα την FTTH θα του ανέβαζα ένα 100Mbps να τον κάνω να σαλτάρει

----------


## thourios

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ούτε με το καλώδιο HDMI ούτε με την τηλεόραση. Η ρύθμιση μέσω του μενού της τηλεόρασης είναι εφικτή αλλά στο περίπου.
Το κουτί έχει δοκιμαστεί και αλλού. Με το ίδιο κουτί παρακολουθώ ταινίες από σκληρό δίσκο και η αναπαραγωγή είναι όπως πρέπει να είναι. Αν κάνω ρυθμίσεις σε κάθε ταινία που βλέπω δεν θα κάνω τίποτα περισσότερο
από το να κάνω συνεχώς ρυθμίσεις ξεχωριστά. Το menu του netflix εμφανίζεται κανονικά στην οθόνη χωρίς ξεχείλωμα.
Και φυσικά δεν είναι πρόβλημα του netflix. Το κουτί είναι το beelink ultimate gt1 και η εφαρμογή η τελευταία από το appmirror.
Οι πωλητές και οι κουπονάδες τότε έλεγαν και το λένε ακόμα ότι παίζει τα πάντα μέχρι 4Κ. Ίσως στα ψιλά γράμματα κάπου να έγραφε netflix μέχρι 720p. Και αυτά πολύ δύσκολα τα πιάνει. Ας μην αναφερθούμε στα άλλα προβλήματα.
Η επίσημη εφαρμογή του netflix δεν διατίθεται από το playstore. Μπορεί φυσικά να είναι πρόβλημα της συγκεκριμένης έκδοσης της εφαρμογής. Δεν δοκίμασα να την αλλάξω να πάω σε προηγούμενη.
Και ας πούμε ότι λύνουμε το θέμα της εικόνας. Με τον ήχο τι γίνεται;
Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πως θα πάρω πεντακάναλο ήχο DD 5,1  από το κουτί; Ούτε από την HDMI βγάζει ούτε από την οπτική.

Για όποιον θέλει αποκλειστικά  netflix όπως πρέπει ας δει και το roku. Υπάρχει και για 4Κ. Η τιμή τσίμπησε τελευταία.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ούτε με το καλώδιο HDMI ούτε με την τηλεόραση. Η ρύθμιση μέσω του μενού της τηλεόρασης είναι εφικτή αλλά στο περίπου.
> Το κουτί έχει δοκιμαστεί και αλλού. Με το ίδιο κουτί παρακολουθώ ταινίες από σκληρό δίσκο και η αναπαραγωγή είναι όπως πρέπει να είναι. Αν κάνω ρυθμίσεις σε κάθε ταινία που βλέπω δεν θα κάνω τίποτα περισσότερο
> από το να κάνω συνεχώς ρυθμίσεις ξεχωριστά. Το menu του netflix εμφανίζεται κανονικά στην οθόνη.
> Και φυσικά δεν είναι πρόβλημα του netflix. Το κουτί είναι το beelink ultimate gt1 και η εφαρμογή η τελευταία από το appmirror.
> Η επίσημη εφαρμογή του netflix δεν διατίθεται από το playstore. Μπορεί φυσικά να είναι πρόβλημα της συγκεκριμένης έκδοσης της εφαρμογής. Δεν δοκίμασα να την αλλάξω να πάω σε προηγούμενη.
> Και ας πούμε ότι λύνουμε το θέμα της εικόνας. Με τον ήχο τι γίνεται;
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πως θα πάρω πεντακάναλο ήχο DD 5,1  από το κουτί; Ούτε από την HDMI βγάζει ούτε από την οπτική.
> 
> Για όποιον θέλει αποκλειστικά  netflix όπως πρέπει ας δει και το roku. Υπάρχει και για 4Κ. Η τιμή τσίμπησε τελευταία.


τα beelink μου τα πρότεινε ένας από τους πληροφορικάριους στην δουλειά (όταν του είπα ότι έψαχνα κάτι για miniPC) και μάλιστα ένα δυνατό εργαλείο
https://www.gearbest.com/mini-pc/pp_...ml?wid=1433363

*Spoiler:*





Beelink Gemini X45 Premium Mini PC - BLACK EU PLUG ( 6GB + 128GB ) 272362405
Intel Gemini Lake Celeron J4105 / Intel UHD Graphics 600 / 6GB DDR4 + 128GB mSATA SSD / Expandable HDD + SSD / 2.4G + 5G WiFi / 1000Mbps /

----------


## jkoukos

> αν είσαι σε άλλο πάροχο (VODAFONE/WIND) τότε έχεις συγχρονισμό πάνω από τα 50
> αν είσαι σε COSMOTE ο μέγιστος συγχρονισμός του ρούτερ είναι 49.999/4.99  το όποιο δείχνει αυτή την στιγμή το ZTE ZXDSL 931VII και η ιστοσελίδα της COSMOTE που μετράει την ταχύτητα.
> 
> γιατί μου το κάνεις αυτό και μου πειράζεις τον καλό φίλο @jkoukos
> γιατί μου την χαλάς έκπληξη
> 
> την δευτέρα που θα είχα την FTTH θα του ανέβαζα ένα 100Mbps να τον κάνω να σαλτάρει


Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 50άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 49.
Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 52άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 50.
Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 100άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 98.
Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 200άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 197.
κλπ, κλπ, κλπ, σε όλο τον γαλαξία.

Τα παραπάνω σε DSL και ανέφερα την μικρότερη απώλεια. Το FTTH που αναφέρεις είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο.
Μίλησες για την υπάρχουσα γραμμή και όχι μελλοντική και με άλλο πρωτόκολλο σύνδεσης.
Το overhead είναι μία πραγματικότητα σε DSL και δεν μπορείς να το διαγράψεις, ούτε εσύ, ούτε οποιοδήποτε τεστ.

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 50άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 49.
> Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 52άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 50.
> Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 100άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 98.
> Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 200άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 197.
> κλπ, κλπ, κλπ, σε όλο τον γαλαξία.
> 
> Τα παραπάνω σε DSL και ανέφερα την μικρότερη απώλεια. Το FTTH που αναφέρεις είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο.
> Μίλησες για την υπάρχουσα γραμμή και όχι μελλοντική και με άλλο πρωτόκολλο σύνδεσης.
> Το overhead είναι μία πραγματικότητα σε DSL και δεν μπορείς να το διαγράψεις, ούτε εσύ, ούτε οποιοδήποτε τεστ.


Αυτό είναι γιατι κάνενας απο  αυτούς δεν ήταν Zer0c00L

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ούτε με το καλώδιο HDMI ούτε με την τηλεόραση. Η ρύθμιση μέσω του μενού της τηλεόρασης είναι εφικτή αλλά στο περίπου.
> Το κουτί έχει δοκιμαστεί και αλλού. Με το ίδιο κουτί παρακολουθώ ταινίες από σκληρό δίσκο και η αναπαραγωγή είναι όπως πρέπει να είναι. Αν κάνω ρυθμίσεις σε κάθε ταινία που βλέπω δεν θα κάνω τίποτα περισσότερο
> από το να κάνω συνεχώς ρυθμίσεις ξεχωριστά. Το menu του netflix εμφανίζεται κανονικά στην οθόνη χωρίς ξεχείλωμα.
> Και φυσικά δεν είναι πρόβλημα του netflix. Το κουτί είναι το beelink ultimate gt1 και η εφαρμογή η τελευταία από το appmirror.
> Οι πωλητές και οι κουπονάδες τότε έλεγαν και το λένε ακόμα ότι παίζει τα πάντα μέχρι 4Κ. Ίσως στα ψιλά γράμματα κάπου να έγραφε netflix μέχρι 720p. Και αυτά πολύ δύσκολα τα πιάνει. Ας μην αναφερθούμε στα άλλα προβλήματα.
> Η επίσημη εφαρμογή του netflix δεν διατίθεται από το playstore. Μπορεί φυσικά να είναι πρόβλημα της συγκεκριμένης έκδοσης της εφαρμογής. Δεν δοκίμασα να την αλλάξω να πάω σε προηγούμενη.
> Και ας πούμε ότι λύνουμε το θέμα της εικόνας. Με τον ήχο τι γίνεται;
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πως θα πάρω πεντακάναλο ήχο DD 5,1  από το κουτί; Ούτε από την HDMI βγάζει ούτε από την οπτική.
> 
> Για όποιον θέλει αποκλειστικά  netflix όπως πρέπει ας δει και το roku. Υπάρχει και για 4Κ. Η τιμή τσίμπησε τελευταία.


Δε 5 διαφορετικά box  όλα deep china,   απο την στιγμή που βάζω την εφαρμογή του netflix απο την official σελίδα της Netflix    παίζει κανονικά η εικόνα και οι υπότιτλοι με όλους τους γνωστούς περιορισμούς No hd, ήχου.
Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τις εφαρμογές netflix που έρχονται απο το εργοστάσιο με το box.
Δεν την εμφανίζει το store γιατί όλα τα boxes είναι με κάποιο τρόπο root,  όποτε δεν την εμφανίζει στο Play store,  όπως πχ δεν την εμφανίζει και για το κινητό μου όταν το έχω root

----------


## thourios

Από την official σελίδα του Netflix διαβάζω το εξής. Η συσκευή σας δεν είναι συμβατή με αυτή την έκδοση.
Οπότε νομίζω το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα.
Όταν αγοράζουμε ένα τέτοιο κουτί έχει μια έκδοση πολύ παλαιότερη μέσα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
Αφού πάμε μετά να κατεβάσουμε την νεώτερη βλέπουμε αυτό το μήνυμα και αρχίζουμε να ψαχνόμαστε.
Τα κινητά λαμβάνουν άλλες εκδόσεις αφού στις οθόνες τους δεν καταλαβαίνουμε διαφορές στην ανάλυση κτλ.

----------


## sdikr

> Από την official σελίδα του Netflix διαβάζω το εξής. Η συσκευή σας δεν είναι συμβατή με αυτή την έκδοση.
> Οπότε νομίζω το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα.
> Όταν αγοράζουμε ένα τέτοιο κουτί έχει μια έκδοση πολύ παλαιότερη μέσα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> Αφού πάμε μετά να κατεβάσουμε την νεώτερη βλέπουμε αυτό το μήνυμα και αρχίζουμε να ψαχνόμαστε.
> Τα κινητά λαμβάνουν άλλες εκδόσεις αφού στις οθόνες τους δεν καταλαβαίνουμε διαφορές στην ανάλυση κτλ.



Οταν λέμε επίσημη λέμε *σελίδα*, όχι Play store,  
https://help.netflix.com/el/node/57688




> Η πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση της εφαρμογής του Netflix για Android δεν είναι συμβατή με όλες τις συσκευές με Android 5.0 (Lollipop). Αν πραγματοποιήσατε λήψη της εφαρμογής του Netflix από το Playstore και εμφανίστηκε ένα μήνυμα που σας ζητούσε να εγκαταστήσετε μια παλαιότερη συμβατή έκδοση, μπορείτε να πραγματοποιήσετε λήψη της πιο πρόσφατης συμβατής έκδοσης της εφαρμογής του Netflix από εδώ.
> Σημείωση:
> Αυτή η έκδοση της εφαρμογής του Netflix απαιτεί έκδοση Android μεταξύ 4.4 (Kit Kat) και 7.1.2 (Nougat).
> 
> Κατ' αρχάς, θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσετε το τηλέφωνο ή το tablet Android, ώστε να μπορέσετε να εγκαταστήσετε την εφαρμογή απευθείας από εμάς:
> 
>     Αν δεν το έχετε κάνει ήδη, απεγκαταστήστε την εφαρμογή του Netflix.
> 
>     Αφού απεγκαταστήσετε την εφαρμογή, πηγαίνετε στις Ρυθμίσεις.
> ...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Από την official σελίδα του Netflix διαβάζω το εξής. Η συσκευή σας δεν είναι συμβατή με αυτή την έκδοση.
> Οπότε νομίζω το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα.
> Όταν αγοράζουμε ένα τέτοιο κουτί έχει μια έκδοση πολύ παλαιότερη μέσα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> Αφού πάμε μετά να κατεβάσουμε την νεώτερη βλέπουμε αυτό το μήνυμα και αρχίζουμε να ψαχνόμαστε.
> Τα κινητά λαμβάνουν άλλες εκδόσεις αφού στις οθόνες τους δεν καταλαβαίνουμε διαφορές στην ανάλυση κτλ.


Μάλλον έχεις δυσκολία ανάγνωσης.

Έχω γράψει στα προηγούμενα ποστ ότι δεν ισχύουν αυτά που λες με κατέβασμα του netflix apk από το apkmirror.
Κανένα μήνυμα δεν βγάζει κατά την αναπαραγωγή.

Αν κάνεις επιλεκτική ανάγνωση για να τα παρουσιάζεις όπως θες εσύ, πες το να το ξέρουμε.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 50άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 49.
> Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 52άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 50.
> Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 100άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 98.
> Είμαι περίεργος αν βρεις έστω και ένα τεστ όπου κάποιος που έχει συγχρονισμό 200άρι, πιάνει πάνω από 197.
> κλπ, κλπ, κλπ, σε όλο τον γαλαξία.
> 
> Τα παραπάνω σε DSL και ανέφερα την μικρότερη απώλεια. Το FTTH που αναφέρεις είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο.
> Μίλησες για την υπάρχουσα γραμμή και όχι μελλοντική και με άλλο πρωτόκολλο σύνδεσης.
> Το overhead είναι μία πραγματικότητα σε DSL και δεν μπορείς να το διαγράψεις, ούτε εσύ, ούτε οποιοδήποτε τεστ.


όπως είπα σε φίλο σε προηγούμενο μου post 
υπάρχουν αναρτημένα τεστ που αφορούν την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού μου αλλά και μετρήσεις γενικά στην ιστοσελίδα του SamKnows όπως και στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ (ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ) επίσης υπάρχουν και στο Speedtest by ookla

επίσης δεν ανάφερα ποτέ ότι πιάνω πάνω από την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού μου στην οποία κλειδώνει το ρούτερ μου η οποία στην παρούσα φάση είναι VDSL 50/5 (49.999/4.99) παλιότερα που ήμουν στο VDSL 30/2.5 (29.999/2.49)

δεν ξέρω τι θα συμβεί στην νέα τεχνολογία τώρα FTTH 100/10

----------


## jkoukos

Για να το τελειώνουμε το θέμα. Αυτό που λέμε είναι ότι σε DSL πάντα (μα πάντα) υπάρχει διαφορά της πραγματικής ταχύτητας στο διαδίκτυο (π.χ. ένα τεστ που κάνεις) από αυτή του συγχρονισμού που έχεις την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή.
Η πραγματική ταχύτητα είναι μειωμένη λόγω overhead κατά ένα ποσοστό που εξαρτάται από την υπηρεσία που έχεις και το πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας που χρησιμοποιεί.
Σε VDSL και για ΡΡΡοΕ (που έχουμε σχεδόν όλοι), το ποσοστό απώλειας κυμαίνεται έως 9% με την μέση τιμή να είναι 5% ενώ σε ADSL ακόμη παραπάνω, έως 21% με μέση τιμή 15%.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση κανείς σε αυτό τον γαλαξία να πιάνει στο διαδίκτυο, όχι παραπάνω αλλά ούτε ακριβώς την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Απλά είναι αδύνατον.

----------


## anon

και φυσικά μπορεί η πραγματική ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος απο κάποιο σαιτ, ναναι πολύ πολύ μικρότερη, είτε γιατί φταίει το backbone του παρόχου, είτε γιατί είναι μπουκωμενες οι γραμμές του με το εξωτερικό ή με το ΑΙΧ (θεωρώντας ότι το σαιτ που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι εκτός του δικτύου του παρόχου), και είτε γιατί υπάρχει κάποιο μπούκωμα, σε κάποιο σημείο, σε όλη την διαδρομή μέχρι το τελικό σαιτ.
Και μπούκωμα να μην υπάρχει, λέμε τώρα, σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποιο QoS και μπορεί το δικό μας download να πέσει σε 2η ή 3η κατηγορία.
Στην τελική ένα κάρο πράγματα μπορεί να παίζουν ρόλο. 
Η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου, στην τελική, μπορεί να παίζει και λιγότερο ρόλο.
Κάτι που ξέρουμε οι παλιοί, που μόλις ανέβηκαν οι ADSL (απο τα μόντεμ που υπήρχαν παλαιότερα), ναι μεν συγχρονίζαμε σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αλλά με την καμμία δεν πιάναμε πραγματικές ταχύτητες σε αυτές του κλειδώματος.
Μαλιστα σε κάποιες περιοχές, όπως πχ Ρετζίκι που ήμουν εγώ, απο την ταχύτητα που κλείδωνες, είχες το πολύ την μισή. Υπάρχουν τα μυνήματα.

Βέβαια οι πάροχοι έγιναν πιο έξυπνοι. Για να μην έχουν δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες, είμαι σίγουρος ότι δίνουν μεγάλη προτεραιότητα σε οτιδήποτε είναι για speedtest, εξάλλου κρατά λίγο, προκειμένου να λένε οι χρήστες, κοίτα πιάνω φουλ ταχύτητα. 
Θες να δείς πόσα πραγματικά πιάνεις; Βάλε ένα τορρεντ, οποιοδήποτε, που νάχει παρα πολλούς seeders, δηλαδή να μην υπάρχει θέμα στο κατέβασμα. Και δες πόσα πιάνεις  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> και φυσικά μπορεί η πραγματική ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος απο κάποιο σαιτ, ναναι πολύ πολύ μικρότερη, είτε γιατί φταίει το backbone του παρόχου, είτε γιατί είναι μπουκωμενες οι γραμμές του με το εξωτερικό ή με το ΑΙΧ (θεωρώντας ότι το σαιτ που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι εκτός του δικτύου του παρόχου), και είτε γιατί υπάρχει κάποιο μπούκωμα, σε κάποιο σημείο, σε όλη την διαδρομή μέχρι το τελικό σαιτ.
> Και μπούκωμα να μην υπάρχει, λέμε τώρα, σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποιο QoS και μπορεί το δικό μας download να πέσει σε 2η ή 3η κατηγορία.
> Στην τελική ένα κάρο πράγματα μπορεί να παίζουν ρόλο. 
> Η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου, στην τελική, μπορεί να παίζει και λιγότερο ρόλο.
> Κάτι που ξέρουμε οι παλιοί, που μόλις ανέβηκαν οι ADSL (απο τα μόντεμ που υπήρχαν παλαιότερα), ναι μεν συγχρονίζαμε σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αλλά με την καμμία δεν πιάναμε πραγματικές ταχύτητες σε αυτές του κλειδώματος.
> Μαλιστα σε κάποιες περιοχές, όπως πχ Ρετζίκι που ήμουν εγώ, απο την ταχύτητα που κλείδωνες, είχες το πολύ την μισή. Υπάρχουν τα μυνήματα.
> 
> Βέβαια οι πάροχοι έγιναν πιο έξυπνοι. Για να μην έχουν δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες, είμαι σίγουρος ότι δίνουν μεγάλη προτεραιότητα σε οτιδήποτε είναι για speedtest, εξάλλου κρατά λίγο, προκειμένου να λένε οι χρήστες, κοίτα πιάνω φουλ ταχύτητα. 
> Θες να δείς πόσα πραγματικά πιάνεις; Βάλε ένα τορρεντ, οποιοδήποτε, που νάχει παρα πολλούς seeders, δηλαδή να μην υπάρχει θέμα στο κατέβασμα. Και δες πόσα πιάνεις


Πόσα πιάνεις με τι εξοπλισμό και ρυθμίσεις στο πρόγραμμα;
Γιατί με τα ρούτερ που δίνουν συνήθως οι παρόχοι που βαράνε bsod με τα torrent  θα έχεις λάθος εικόνα.
Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάτι απο σελίδες που ξέρεις πως δεν έχουν θέμα,  πχ nvidia,  κάποιο μεγάλο ftp,    τα p2p δεν είναι τρόπος μέτρησης.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> και φυσικά μπορεί η πραγματική ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος απο κάποιο σαιτ, ναναι πολύ πολύ μικρότερη, είτε γιατί φταίει το backbone του παρόχου, είτε γιατί είναι μπουκωμενες οι γραμμές του με το εξωτερικό ή με το ΑΙΧ (θεωρώντας ότι το σαιτ που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι εκτός του δικτύου του παρόχου), και είτε γιατί υπάρχει κάποιο μπούκωμα, σε κάποιο σημείο, σε όλη την διαδρομή μέχρι το τελικό σαιτ.
> Και μπούκωμα να μην υπάρχει, λέμε τώρα, σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποιο QoS και μπορεί το δικό μας download να πέσει σε 2η ή 3η κατηγορία.
> Στην τελική ένα κάρο πράγματα μπορεί να παίζουν ρόλο. 
> Η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει το ρούτερ σου, στην τελική, μπορεί να παίζει και λιγότερο ρόλο.
> Κάτι που ξέρουμε οι παλιοί, που μόλις ανέβηκαν οι ADSL (απο τα μόντεμ που υπήρχαν παλαιότερα), ναι μεν συγχρονίζαμε σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αλλά με την καμμία δεν πιάναμε πραγματικές ταχύτητες σε αυτές του κλειδώματος.
> Μαλιστα σε κάποιες περιοχές, όπως πχ Ρετζίκι που ήμουν εγώ, απο την ταχύτητα που κλείδωνες, είχες το πολύ την μισή. Υπάρχουν τα μυνήματα.
> 
> Βέβαια οι πάροχοι έγιναν πιο έξυπνοι. Για να μην έχουν δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες, είμαι σίγουρος ότι δίνουν μεγάλη προτεραιότητα σε οτιδήποτε είναι για speedtest, εξάλλου κρατά λίγο, προκειμένου να λένε οι χρήστες, κοίτα πιάνω φουλ ταχύτητα. 
> Θες να δείς πόσα πραγματικά πιάνεις; Βάλε ένα τορρεντ, οποιοδήποτε, που νάχει παρα πολλούς seeders, δηλαδή να μην υπάρχει θέμα στο κατέβασμα. Και δες πόσα πιάνεις


σωστός ο @anon

εγώ έτσι μετράω την γραμμή μου.

δεν λέω καλά τα διάφορα τεστ όπως είπα speedtest (ookla) , samknows , εεττ (υπερίων) 
το fast.com για το netflix

αλλά η πραγματική μέτρηση έτσι γίνεται επιλέγεις ένα τόρρεντ με πολλούς seeders και εκεί βλέπεις πόσο πιάνει στο κατέβασμα μετά αφού ολοκληρωθεί βλέπεις πόσο πιάνει στο ανέβασμα

- - - Updated - - -




> Πόσα πιάνεις με τι εξοπλισμό και ρυθμίσεις στο πρόγραμμα;
> Γιατί με τα ρούτερ που δίνουν συνήθως οι παρόχοι που βαράνε bsod με τα torrent  θα έχεις λάθος εικόνα.
> Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάτι απο σελίδες που ξέρεις πως δεν έχουν θέμα,  πχ nvidia,  κάποιο μεγάλο ftp,    τα p2p δεν είναι τρόπος μέτρησης.


ναι και αυτό ισχύει http/ftp

πάντως δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει θέμα με όσα ρούτερ μου έχει δώσει ο ΟΤΕ (πάροχος) στο p2p εδώ θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω καθώς θεωρώ ότι είναι τρόπος μέτρησης της ταχύτητας αν π.χ έχεις VDSL 50 άρα και δεν πιάνεις 4 Μb/s και πάνω στο Downloading έχεις θέμα  

σε λίγο που θα αγοράσω ρούτερ του εμπορίου καθώς σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ρούτερ (όχι modem) και συγκεκριμένα της Linksys W32X (Gaming) θα σας πω εμπειρίες...

----------


## anon

> Πόσα πιάνεις με τι εξοπλισμό και ρυθμίσεις στο πρόγραμμα;
> Γιατί με τα ρούτερ που δίνουν συνήθως οι παρόχοι που βαράνε bsod με τα torrent  θα έχεις λάθος εικόνα.
> Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάτι απο σελίδες που ξέρεις πως δεν έχουν θέμα,  πχ nvidia,  κάποιο μεγάλο ftp,    τα p2p δεν είναι τρόπος μέτρησης.


ενα παράδειγμα έδωσα. Αν και σε τόρρεντ με πάρα πολλούς seeders, 100αδες, λογικά δεν θα έχεις θέμα, εκτός βέβαια εαν κάνει throttling o πάροχος. Εναλλακτικά, όπως είπες, downloading κάτι πολύ πολύ μεγάλο, και όχι μόνο μια φορά, γιατί και πάλι μπορεί να πέσεις στην περίπτωση (θετική ή αρνητική).

@zerocool
Eίχα γραμμή ΟΤΕ, στο Ρετζίκι Θεσ/νίκης. Πριν 10+ χρόνια. Υπάρχουν και σχετικά μου μυνήματα. Οταν είχα 1 Mbps, με τίποτε δεν πήγενε το κατέβασμα, απο οτιδήποτε, οπουδήποτε, οποιαδήποτε ώρα, ποτέ δεν πήγενε,πάνω απο το μισό. Ανεβάζω στα 2 Mbps, τα ίδια. Μεχρι το μισό. Το πρόβλημα ήταν το overbooking της "κεντρικής" γραμμής που έφτανε ρετζίκι. Εκ των έσω πληροφορία (έχω δικό μου στον ΟΤΕ στα κεντρικά  :Wink:  )
To ίδιο και όταν την έκανα στην συνέχεια 4, μετά 8 και μετά έως24. Τότε έπιανα με το ζόρι 8 πραγματικά.  Ενώ συγχρόνιζα στα 19-20 Mbps (500 μέτρα απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ, άψογη γραμμή). Εφταιγε και ότι στο Ρετζίκι είχαν πολλοί την IPTV της Οτενετ, που έτρωγε μπόλικο bandwidth.
Γιαυτό λέμε ότι ο συγχρονισμός απο μόνος του δεν φτάνει, παίζουν πολλά πράγματα ρόλο.

----------


## sdikr

> σωστός ο @anon
> 
> εγώ έτσι μετράω την γραμμή μου.
> 
> δεν λέω καλά τα διάφορα τεστ όπως είπα speedtest (ookla) , samknows , εεττ (υπερίων) 
> το fast.com για το netflix
> 
> αλλά η πραγματική μέτρηση έτσι γίνεται επιλέγεις ένα τόρρεντ με πολλούς seeders και εκεί βλέπεις πόσο πιάνει στο κατέβασμα μετά αφού ολοκληρωθεί βλέπεις πόσο πιάνει στο ανέβασμα
> 
> ...


Διαφώνησε όσο θέλεις,  αυτό δεν αλλάζει το δεδομένο πως τα P2p δεν είναι speedtest
στα p2p κατεβάζεις και ανεβάζεις την ίδια στιγμή, δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις

- - - Updated - - -




> ενα παράδειγμα έδωσα. Αν και σε τόρρεντ με πάρα πολλούς seeders, 100αδες, λογικά δεν θα έχεις θέμα, εκτός βέβαια εαν κάνει throttling o πάροχος. Εναλλακτικά, όπως είπες, downloading κάτι πολύ πολύ μεγάλο, και όχι μόνο μια φορά, γιατί και πάλι μπορεί να πέσεις στην περίπτωση (θετική ή αρνητική).


τα p2p δεν είναι για speedtest,  τελος
Σε ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει η γραμμή σου σε απλό connection,  όχι πολλαπλά, όχι με download manager,  όχι όταν το router βαράει κόκκινα σε cpu/mem

----------


## anon

> Διαφώνησε όσο θέλεις,  αυτό δεν αλλάζει το δεδομένο πως τα P2p δεν είναι speedtest
> στα p2p κατεβάζεις και ανεβάζεις την ίδια στιγμή, δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> τα p2p δεν είναι για speedtest,  τελος
> Σε ενδιαφέρει τι κάνει η γραμμή σου σε απλό connection,  όχι πολλαπλά, όχι με download manager,  όχι όταν το router βαράει κόκκινα σε cpu/mem


Eδω θα διαφωνήσω και οριζόντια και κάθετα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι με τόρρεντς δοκιμάσαμε και είδαμε το throttling που έκανε η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ χρησιμοποιώντας την ίδια γραμμή με διαφορετικούς παρόχους. Μια χαρά speedtest μπορεί ναναι, έχει και αυτό σημεία να προσέξεις, αλλά και οποιοδήποτε download πας να κάνεις με http/ftp πρέπει επίσης να προσέξεις και εκεί διάφορα πράγματα και σίγουρα δεν γίνεται να βασιστείς σε μια μόνο μέτρηση.

----------


## sdikr

> Eδω θα διαφωνήσω και οριζόντια και κάθετα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι με τόρρεντς δοκιμάσαμε και είδαμε το throttling που έκανε η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ χρησιμοποιώντας την ίδια γραμμή με διαφορετικούς παρόχους. Μια χαρά speedtest μπορεί ναναι, έχει και αυτό σημεία να προσέξεις, αλλά και οποιοδήποτε download πας να κάνεις με http/ftp πρέπει επίσης να προσέξεις και εκεί διάφορα πράγματα και σίγουρα δεν γίνεται να βασιστείς σε μια μόνο μέτρηση.


Sorry αλλά εκεί είχαμε δοκιμάσει αν κάνει throttling σε p2p,  όχι speedtest,  μπορείς να δεις αν ο πάροχος σου πχ σου κόβει τα p2p ή σου βάζει throttling,  δεν μπορείς να κάνεις speedtest,  speedtest κάνεις απο ftp του παρόχου σου, απο γνωστά ftp Που έχουν μπουριά στο νετ,  απο το εξωτερικό, πάλι απο γνωστούς παρόχους με μπουριά, όχι με p2p Που μπορεί ο άλλος να έχει 1000/1 στο Up,  που μπορεί να βάζει Limit στο Up, που μπορεί το router σου να τα παίζει απο τα πολλά connections κλπ

----------


## Zus

Ο μόνος σίγουρος τρόπος για speedtest είναι ένα γεμάτο τορρεντ.

Όσο δυνατό και να είναι το ftp της nvidia δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να παίζει την οποιαδήποτε στιγμή.

----------


## sdikr

> Ο μόνος σίγουρος τρόπος για speedtest είναι ένα γεμάτο τορρεντ.
> 
> Όσο δυνατό και να είναι το ftp της nvidia δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να παίζει την οποιαδήποτε στιγμή.


Ενώ μπορείς να ξέρεις τι παίζει με τις ρυθμίσεις του κάθε seeder/leecher, καθώς και του κάθε torrent client
Οκ ότι πεις!  δεν θα σου το χαλάσω,  πάω να αλλάξω όλα τα How to στο φόρουμ εδώ για το πώς κάνουμε μέτρηση ταχύτητας

ΥΓ δεν νομίζω να μιλάω μόνο για ενα ftp και συγκεκριμένα της Nvidia πιο πάνω, αναφέρω και άλλα πράγματα και την nvdia σαν παράδειγμα, όχι τον μόνο τρόπο.

----------


## hellenicsun

Εγώ για δοκιμή κατεβάζω μεγάλο αρχείο από εδώ: http://ftp.ntua.gr/

----------


## akilleas

Ωχ. Μεγάλη συζήτηση ξεκίνησα και μάλλον άδικα. 

Λογικά προχθές δεν ανέβαινε πάνω από 720ρ λόγω του ότι ήτανε νωρίς και σίγουρα ώρα αιχμής.



Έτσι βλέπω αυτή την στιγμή χωρίς να έχω αλλάξει κάτι από το αρχικό μου setup.

----------


## Zus

> Ενώ μπορείς να ξέρεις τι παίζει με τις ρυθμίσεις του κάθε seeder/leecher, καθώς και του κάθε torrent client
> Οκ ότι πεις!  δεν θα σου το χαλάσω,  πάω να αλλάξω όλα τα How to στο φόρουμ εδώ για το πώς κάνουμε μέτρηση ταχύτητας
> 
> ΥΓ δεν νομίζω να μιλάω μόνο για ενα ftp και συγκεκριμένα της Nvidia πιο πάνω, αναφέρω και άλλα πράγματα και την nvdia σαν παράδειγμα, όχι τον μόνο τρόπο.


Δεν υπάρχει ένα howto to rule them all.

Εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο μερικές χιλιάδες seeders που υπερκαλύπτουν με τεράστια ευκολία τις αστείες ταχύτητες του ελληνικού internet παρά έναν server που ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν τρέχει σωστά.

Ναι, θεωρώ ότι η πιθανότητα να κλατάρει ένας server, είναι μεγαλύτερη από το να κλατάρουν μερικές χιλιάδες seeders ταυτόχρονα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ για δοκιμή κατεβάζω μεγάλο αρχείο από εδώ: http://ftp.ntua.gr/


Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να έχουμε τον νου μας για το τι ταύτητες πιάνει συνολικότερα η σύνδεση μας και όχι απαραίτητα από περιεχόμενο εντός ελλάδος. Που ίσως είναι πιο εύκολο να πιαστεί το max.

----------


## thourios

Τελικά μήπως είμαστε εκτός θέματος;

----------


## hellenicsun

> Τελικά μήπως είμαστε εκτός θέματος;


Γιατί το λες αυτό;  :Razz:

----------


## goku

Στην εφαρμογή των Windows 10 από το Microsoft Store, υπάρχει κάποιος συνδυασμός κουμπιών που να δείχνει διάφορα στατιστικά; όπως bitrate, ανάλυση κλπ; Δοκίμασα διάφορους συνδυασμούς που βρήκα στο ίντερνετ αλλά δεν δούλευαν.

----------


## thourios

Υπάρχουν πολλοί συνδυασμοί αλλά δεν τους θυμάμαι.Μου τους έχουν δώσει σε κάποιο πρόβλημα που είχα από το support.
Ψάξε στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## user2163

ctrl + alt + shift + D

----------


## goku

> ctrl + alt + shift + D


Αυτός είναι ο ποιο κοινός συνδυασμός που βρίσκω στο ίντερνετ. Τον έχω δοκιμάσει στην εφαρμογή των Windows 10 Store, σε Firefox, Chrome και Internet Explorer αλλά δεν δείχνει τίποτα.

----------


## user2163

> Αυτός είναι ο ποιο κοινός συνδυασμός που βρίσκω στο ίντερνετ. Τον έχω δοκιμάσει στην εφαρμογή των Windows 10 Store, σε Firefox, Chrome και Internet Explorer αλλά δεν δείχνει τίποτα.


Σε εμένα πάντως λειτουργεί.

----------


## gogeta01

> Αυτός είναι ο ποιο κοινός συνδυασμός που βρίσκω στο ίντερνετ. Τον έχω δοκιμάσει στην εφαρμογή των Windows 10 Store, σε Firefox, Chrome και Internet Explorer αλλά δεν δείχνει τίποτα.


Λειτουργεί κανονικά

----------


## Zer0c00L

λειτουργεί κανονικά

το screenshot είναι από την εφαρμογή netflix για windows 10

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> λειτουργεί κανονικά
> 
> το screenshot είναι από την εφαρμογή netflix για windows 10


Πού βλέπεις ανάλυση;

----------


## x_undefined

> Πού βλέπεις ανάλυση;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πού βλέπεις ανάλυση;


στην εφαρμογή δεν βγάζει αυτό που λες

αυτό που λες το βρήκα μόνο αν ανοίξω το netflix από firefox/chrome εκεί δείχνει 720 (πιθανόν) να είναι ανάλυση

θα σε γελάσω 

γιατί ο λογαριασμός/συνδρομή που πληρώνω είναι το πακέτο που έχω είναι αυτό με τα 9.99 ευρώ (standart) το οποίο υποστηρίζει FHD 

δεν έχω πάρει το premium με τα 11.99 ευρώ που υποστηρίζει UHD 4K

- - - Updated - - -




> 


καλά μπροστά στα μάτια μου και δεν το είδα...και φοράω τα γυαλιά για διάβασμα

ανέβασα και άλλο ένα screenshot από browser

----------


## thourios

Διαδραστική ταινία μπορείτε να δείτε στη τηλεόρασή σας ή σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή;
Εγώ τα κατάφερα μόνο σε μια τηλεόραση TurboX όπου αλλού  μου εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη: 
Η συσκευή σας δεν είναι συμβατή. Ακόμα και με την εφαρμογή των Windows σε windows 10 pro.

Στο καπάκι μετά ήρθε mail


Στο μεταξύ ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα σε μια παλαιότερη τηλεόραση εμφανίζεται η ταινία "Shimmer Lake" ενώ σε άλλες συσκευές δεν εμφανίζεται.
Λέω τώρα. Όταν θα αρχίσουν και οι τελευταίες αναβαθμισμένες τηλεοράσεις συσκευές να μην αναβαθμίζουν το software επειδή βγάζουν καινούργια μοντέλα τότε άντε πάλι στο ψάξιμο
αφού το Netflix συνέχεια θα αναβαθμίζει τις υπηρεσίες του.

----------


## xhaos

> Λέω τώρα. Όταν θα αρχίσουν και οι τελεευταίες αναβαθμισμένες τηλεοράσεις συσκευές να μην αναβαθμίζουν το software επειδή βγάζουν καινούργια μοντέλα τότε άμτε πάλι στο ψάξιμο
> αφού το Netflix συνέχεια θα αναβαθμίζει τις υπηρεσίες του.


αυτός είναι ο βασικός λόγος που αγόρασα samsung, έχει τα evolution kits (πχ Samsung SEK-1000)

----------


## thourios

Έχω και εγώ μια Samsung και ένα blurayplayer δυο τριών ετών και είπε bye bye στις αναβαθμίσεις. Τώρα αν κάποια μοντέλα αναβαθμίζονται συνέχεια δεν το ξέρω.
Εδώ δεν παίζουν τα Windows θα παίζουν οι τηλεοράσεις;

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα είδα τι είναι αυτό το evolution kit της samsung. Αν και προορίζεται για συγκεκριμένες τηλεοράσεις μου φαίνεται λίγο ακριβό και μη διαθέσιμο πλέον.

----------


## ThReSh

ΙΕ/Edge δοκίμασες?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ΙΕ/Edge δοκίμασες?


Εμενα δούλεψε κανονικά το διαδραστικό σε οθόνη τηλεόραση

----------


## Zus

Αυτό το ότι δύο εντελώς παρατημένοι browser παίζουν 100% Netflix ενώ Chome και Firefox τζίφος, δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω.  :Thinking:

----------


## thourios

Παίζει και με IE και με Edge αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή συμμετοχής στην διαδραστική ταινία.




> Πχ. Ξεκινάει το έργο......Ο τύπος είναι μέσα στο λεωφορείο και έχει ένα παλιό walkman και βγάζει δυο κασέτες να ακούσει.
> Σε αυτό το σημείο την επιλογή της κασέτας την κάνω εγώ και εξελίσσετε το έργο...


..

Μέσα από το μενού της smart TV το έκανα. Στον υπολογιστή δεν γίνεται.
Προσπαθώ από το PC να πάω την ταινία στην αρχή και δεν γίνεται. Μου λέει θα αλλάξει η ροή της υπόθεσης.
Ίσως μετά από κάποια ώρα να γίνεται. Θα προσπαθήσω αργότερα.
Εννοείται σε τηλεόραση έξι μηνών και μάλιστα TurboX. Σε κάτι άλλες διετίας και πανάκριβες τζίφος.

Φυσικά με τα Windows όλα αυτά θα τα διορθώσουν με τις τηλεοράσεις τι γίνεται που δεν αναβαθμίζονται;

----------


## anon

δεν ειναι απλά video content ειναι interactive video content.
Σε υπολογιστή λογικά θα παίζει με την εφαρμογή Netflix. Γιατί δουλεύει σε ΙΕ/Εdge? Προφανώς φορτώνει για να παίξει το video content κάποιο δικό τους aspx ενώ σε Chrome/Firefox δεν μπορεί να φορτώσει plugin....  Ετσι φαντάζομαι.
Ομοίως η εφαρμογή Netflix σε παλαιότερες τηλεόρασεις μάλλον δεν έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα.
Εαν αναβαθμίζεται δεν ξέρω. Λογικά ψάξτο, εφόσον έχεις smartTV.

----------


## thourios

Δεν είναι απλό video εννοείται.
Όχι με την εφαρμογή των Windows δεν παίζει καθόλου.  Δεν ξεκινάει καθόλου και έχω την τελευταία έκδοση. Μόλις τσέκαρα
Μόνο με τηλεοράσεις που έχουν εγκατεστημένη την τελευταία έκδοση λειτουργεί ή ίσως άλλες πιστοποιημένες συσκευές.

Όσοι έχετε netflix δοκιμάστε.
Το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι η συγκεκριμένη ταινία. 
Αλλά συνέχεια το netflix θα ζητάει καινούργιες συσκευές που να υποστηρίζουν τις υπηρεσίες του αφού μετά από λίγο καιρό οι παλαιότερες δεν αναβαθμίζονται.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> δεν ειναι απλά video content ειναι interactive video content.
> Σε υπολογιστή λογικά θα παίζει με την εφαρμογή Netflix. Γιατί δουλεύει σε ΙΕ/Εdge? Προφανώς φορτώνει για να παίξει το video content κάποιο δικό τους aspx ενώ σε Chrome/Firefox δεν μπορεί να φορτώσει plugin....  Ετσι φαντάζομαι.
> Ομοίως η εφαρμογή Netflix σε παλαιότερες τηλεόρασεις μάλλον δεν έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα.
> Εαν αναβαθμίζεται δεν ξέρω. Λογικά ψάξτο, εφόσον έχεις smartTV.


Κανονικά παίζει με την εφαρμογή του Netflix στα windows 10

----------


## thourios

Σε μένα δεν παίζει. παίζει ένα video 2 λεπτών που λέει. Η συσκευή σας δεν είναι συμβατή και να πάω να βρω συσκευή εφοδιασμένη με την τελευταία εφαρμογή που παίζει.
Όπως βλέπεις. Η διάρκεια της ταινίας εμφανίζεται να είναι 2 λεπτά ενώ είναι 1,30 ώρα.
screenshot από την εφαρμογή Windows 10pro 64

Η έκδοση της εφαρμογή;


και εδώ screenshot από τον edge

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σε μένα δεν παίζει. παίζει ένα video 2 λεπτών που λέει. Η συσκευή σας δεν είναι συμβατή και να πάω να βρω συσκευή που παίζει.
> Όπως βλέπεις. Η διάρκεια της ταινίας εμφανίζεται να είναι 2 λεπτά ενώ είναι 1,30 ώρα.
> screenshot από την εφαρμογή Windows 10pro 64
> 
> Η έκδοση της εφαρμογή;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200321
> 
> και εδώ screenshot από τον edge


Να φανταστώ τελευταία έκδοση του λειτουργικού

Τώρα είμαι δουλειά όταν γύρισω σπίτι θα δω την έκδοση της εφαρμογής.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Διαδραστική ταινία μπορείτε να δείτε στη τηλεόρασή σας ή σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή;
> Εγώ τα κατάφερα μόνο σε μια τηλεόραση TurboX όπου αλλού  μου εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη: 
> Η συσκευή σας δεν είναι συμβατή. Ακόμα και με την εφαρμογή των Windows σε windows 10 pro.
> 
> Στο καπάκι μετά ήρθε mail
> 
> 
> Στο μεταξύ ένα άλλο που παρατήρησα σε μια παλαιότερη τηλεόραση εμφανίζεται η ταινία "Shimmer Lake" ενώ σε άλλες συσκευές δεν εμφανίζεται.
> Λέω τώρα. Όταν θα αρχίσουν και οι τελευταίες αναβαθμισμένες τηλεοράσεις συσκευές να μην αναβαθμίζουν το software επειδή βγάζουν καινούργια μοντέλα τότε άντε πάλι στο ψάξιμο
> αφού το Netflix συνέχεια θα αναβαθμίζει τις υπηρεσίες του.


Πάλεψες πάλι να βρεις ρυθμίσεις για NETFLIX που δεν υπάρχουν;

Γιατί εγώ μια χαρά βλέπω το διαδραστικό του BLACK MIRROR, σε αρχαία Sony Bravia 32, μέσω του κινεζικού android box μου που φοράει custom Rom και με μη επίσημη NETFLIX εφαρμογή.

----------


## thourios

Όχι είμαι ακόμα στην 1803. Για να μην προκαλώ σύγχυση. 
Μπορεί να είναι αυτός ο λόγος που δεν λειτουργεί  Αλλά το πρόβλημα με τα windows θα λυθεί σίγουρα.

Θέμα έχουν οι τηλεοράσεις που δεν αναβαθμίζονται όπως αρχικά με τους υπότιτλους και πάει λέγοντας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάλεψες πάλι να βρεις ρυθμίσεις για NETFLIX που δεν υπάρχουν;
> 
> Γιατί εγώ μια χαρά βλέπω το διαδραστικό του BLACK MIRROR, σε αρχαία Sony Bravia 32, *μέσω του κινεζικού android box μου που φοράει custom Rom και με μη επίσημη NETFLIX εφαρμογή*.


Μάλιστα! Σε τι ανάλυση και σε τι φορμά ήχου;
τα κινεζοκούτια έχουν άλλα θέματα. Τα έχουμε πει παραπάνω. Ότι και να τους κάνεις. Και μέχρι 32 το πολύ δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Όταν μιλάμε για 4K άντε κόκκινη γραμμή τα 1080p δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σωστό διάλογο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όχι είμαι ακόμα στην 1803. Για να μην προκαλώ σύγχυση. 
> Μπορεί να είναι αυτός ο λόγος που δεν λειτουργεί  Αλλά το πρόβλημα με τα windows θα λυθεί σίγουρα.
> 
> Θέμα έχουν οι τηλεοράσεις που δεν αναβαθμίζονται όπως αρχικά με τους υπότιτλους και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είναι θέμα του λειτουργικού συστήματος
Γιατί με την τελευταία έκδοση του λειτουργικού συστήματος και εφαρμογής του Netflix η συγκεκριμένη διαδραστική ταινία/σειρά δούλεψε άψογα.

Όλα είναι θέμα γούστου η ανάλυση που εξυπηρετεί τον καθένα από μας.

Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου το ζήτημα που αναφέρατε για τις τηλεοράσεις πρόσφατα αγόρασα μια τηλεόραση 43" της LG μοντέλο του 2018 UHD 4K αλλά η χρήση της θα είναι για να παίζουν οι κονσόλες xbox one που έχω όχι ως τηλεόραση

Επίσης κάτι επώνυμα android tv box Google Chromecast , Chromecast Ultra και Nvidia shield , Xiaomi mui box τα έχω για χρήση Netflix , Amazon prime κτλ

Αν θέλω να δω ελληνική επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόραση η δορυφορική το κάνω από την οθόνη τηλεόραση επίσης μοντέλο του 2018 μάρκας LG.

----------


## apotsi

Τελικά για αγορά netflix account από άλλη χώρα, παίζει;
Για χαμηλότερη τιμή, εννοείται.

----------


## minas

> Τελικά για αγορά netflix account από άλλη χώρα, παίζει;
> Για χαμηλότερη τιμή, εννοείται.


Παλαιότερα το έκαναν αρκετοί για πρόσβαση σε διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο. Αυτό ελαττώθηκε δραματικά μετά την ενεργή αποτροπή χρήσης VPN από το Netflix.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, η μικρή διαφορά στην τιμή που μπορεί να πετύχεις, δεν αξίζει να μπεις στον κόπο.

Αναμένουμε να δούμε και πού θα καταλήξουν οι δοκιμές που ξεκίνησαν για τον εντοπισμό του password sharing.

----------


## tsigarid

> Τελικά για αγορά netflix account από άλλη χώρα, παίζει;
> Για χαμηλότερη τιμή, εννοείται.


Για την τιμή δεν αξίζει. Για το περιεχόμενο, ίσως. Απλά το VPN είναι ρίσκο, μπορεί να παίζει σήμερα και αύριο όχι, οπότε θα χάσεις τα λεφτά σου.

----------


## gogeta01

> Τελικά για αγορά netflix account από άλλη χώρα, παίζει;
> Για χαμηλότερη τιμή, εννοείται.


Αν έχεις κάρτα από αυτήν την χώρα ναι γίνεται.

----------


## mzaf

Netflix joins MPAA
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/22/netflix-joins-mpaa/

----------


## nnn

> Netflix joins MPAA
> https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/22/netflix-joins-mpaa/


Αναμενόμενο, πήρε την οσκαρική υποψηφιότητα του....

----------


## zeronero

Eντάχθηκε στο MPAA και αποχώρησε από το Internet Association. Είναι τα δύο membership ασύμβατα;

----------


## minas

> Eντάχθηκε στο MPAA και αποχώρησε από το Internet Association. Είναι τα δύο membership ασύμβατα;


Στην πράξη είναι, αφού μάχονται για κομμάτι από την ίδια πίτα.
Στο ίδιο άρθρο έχει ενδεικτικά την περσινή τους δημόσια αντιπαλότητα:
https://torrentfreak.com/internet-as...litics-180516/

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Μπαίνω σε νέο διαμέρισμα και προς μεγάλη απογοήτευση η καινούρια 43 LG τηλεόραση μέσα δεν είναι smart tv...
Οπότε ξεχνάω το HD σε Netflix και θα πρέπει να συνεχίσω να βλέπω μέσω του Tanix box σε  ανάλυση 960x540, που δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.

Τι προτείνετε να πάρω κάτι φτηνό μόνο για Netflix που να παίζει μέχρι 2k άνετα πάνω στην tv;
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι tv box έχω και παίζει τέλεια.

----------


## user2163

chromecast

----------


## Zus

> chromecast


Ίσως πρέπει να πάει και στο chromecast 2?  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

Οι επιλογές για HD και πάνω για Netflix σε standalone συσκευή είναι συγκεκριμένες,      xiaomi mi box, roku media player,  nvιdia shield

----------


## hellenicsun

> Ίσως πρέπει να πάει και στο chromecast 2?


Παίζει και το 1ο Chromecast FullHD αλλά δεν έχει νόημα η αγορά του πια εκτός αν μετρά κανείς και το τελευταίο ευρώ. 

Chromecast 2 για FullHD ή Chromecast Ultra για 4K.

----------


## cca

Το μόνο που βρίσκω εκνευριστικό στις στα Chromecast και στα Players που βασίζονται στο Android TV (Mi Box, Nvidia Shield κλπ) είναι οτι δεν αλλάζουν το refresh rate της οθόνης ώστε να ταιριάσει με του video που αναπαράγεται εκείνη τη στιγμή. Το Android TV έχει APIs που επιτρέπει τέτοια αλλαγή (το Kodi πχ το κάνει μια χαρά) αλλά η εφαρμογή του Netflix όπως και των άλλων μεγάλων (Amazon Prime Video, Hulu, κλπ κλπ) δεν υποστηρίζει τέτοια αλλαγή. Για το Chromecast, ως μηχανάκι βασικών δυνατοτήτων δεν μπορείς να απαιτήσεις πολλά.

Απο την άλλη, το Roku κάνει frame rate matching μια χαρά κι αμέσως μου αλλάζει το refresh ώστε να ταιριάζει με το εκάστοτε video. Απο την άλλη δεν υποστηρίζει Kodi και γενικώς τρίτα players. Για χρήση καθαρά και μόνο με εμπορικές υπηρεσίες streaming το Roku κερδίζει στα σημεία.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παίζει και το 1ο Chromecast FullHD αλλά δεν έχει νόημα η αγορά του πια εκτός αν μετρά κανείς και το τελευταίο ευρώ. 
> 
> Chromecast 2 για FullHD ή Chromecast Ultra για 4K.


Υπάρχει και το Chromecast 3

----------


## Zus

> Παίζει και το 1ο Chromecast FullHD αλλά δεν έχει νόημα η αγορά του πια εκτός αν μετρά κανείς και το τελευταίο ευρώ. 
> 
> Chromecast 2 για FullHD ή Chromecast Ultra για 4K.


Μια χαρά κάνει και το 1o Chromecast ακόμα. Γιατί να δώσεις κάποια ευρώ παραπάνω?

Να "πετάει" τα ζουζουνάκια στην τηλεόραση για τις εγγονές θέλει η μάνα μου, δεν είναι απαιτητική  :Razz:

----------


## hellenicsun

> Μια χαρά κάνει και το 1o Chromecast ακόμα. Γιατί να δώσεις κάποια ευρώ παραπάνω?
> 
> Να "πετάει" τα ζουζουνάκια στην τηλεόραση για τις εγγονές θέλει η μάνα μου, δεν είναι απαιτητική


Ο καθένας ότι θέλει.

Έχω και τα δύο και γι' αυτό προτείνω το νεότερο μοντέλο.

----------


## minas

Και τα Amazon Fire TV παίζουν HD Netflix.

----------


## zeronero

> Και τα Amazon Fire TV παίζουν HD Netflix.


Σωστά, +το ότι μπορούν να streamαρουν/ castάρουν και prime video (για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει), ενώ στα chromecast αυτή η δυνατότητα, με υπαιτιότητα της amazon φυσικά, δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## gogeta01

> Μπαίνω σε νέο διαμέρισμα και προς μεγάλη απογοήτευση η καινούρια 43 LG τηλεόραση μέσα δεν είναι smart tv...
> Οπότε ξεχνάω το HD σε Netflix και θα πρέπει να συνεχίσω να βλέπω μέσω του Tanix box σε  ανάλυση 960x540, που δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.
> 
> Τι προτείνετε να πάρω κάτι φτηνό μόνο για Netflix που να παίζει μέχρι 2k άνετα πάνω στην tv;
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι tv box έχω και παίζει τέλεια.


https://www.amazon.com/Introducing-F.../dp/B079QHML21

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> https://www.amazon.com/Introducing-F.../dp/B079QHML21


Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν στέλνει Κύπρο το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## gogeta01

μπορείς να το βρεις στο Ebay αν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και δουλεύει ακριβώς όπως το Chromecast;
Παίζει από εκεί το Netflix και το κινητό μόνο για remote;

----------


## gogeta01

Είναι σαν TV Box και έχει δικό του χειριστήριο δεν χρειάζεσαι άλλη συσκευή.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> μπορείς να το βρεις στο Ebay αν σε ενδιαφέρει.


Με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ καλή πρόταση, να είσαι καλά.
Αλλά κάτω από 35-40ευρώ δεν το βρίσκω μεταχειρισμένο που είναι στα λεφτά του chromecast.

----------


## gogeta01

> Με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ καλή πρόταση, να είσαι καλά.
> Αλλά κάτω από 35-40ευρώ δεν το βρίσκω μεταχειρισμένο που είναι στα λεφτά του chromecast.


Βγαίνει κοντά στο 50αρικο με τα μεταφορικά (αν δεν θες 4κ) 

```
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazon-Fire-TV-Stick-with-Alexa-Voice-Remote-Streaming-Media-Player-Game-TV-NEW/202468035291?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20180816085401%26meid%3D1d106e95a84845e7bf8f6a9e403a02d9%26pid%3D100970%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D153274428743%26itm%3D202468035291&_trksid=p2481888.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci%3Ae67b318a-2690-11e9-9fa5-74dbd180cb71%7Cparentrq%3Aac007c2c1680aa66b3d76832ffe0d405%7Ciid%3A1
```

και από ότι βλέπω στο σκρούτζ είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια με τα μεταφορικά 

```
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/7657860/Google-Chromecast-2-HD.html
```

----------


## Zer0c00L

επαναλαμβάνω υπάρχει και το Google Chromecast 3

----------


## Zus

Όταν κάνεις cast από κινητό σε chromecast πιάνεται σαν μία συσκευή ή δύο?  :Thinking:

----------


## hellenicsun

> Όταν κάνεις cast από κινητό σε chromecast πιάνεται σαν μία συσκευή ή δύο?


Μία. Αν ρωτάς πχ για περιπτώσεις τύπου Netflix.

----------


## Zus

> Μία. Αν ρωτάς πχ για περιπτώσεις τύπου Netflix.


 :One thumb up: 

Ναι γιατί είναι 2 συσκευές ανά μέλος της "οικογένειας". Θέλω μία για το κινητό και μία για τον υπολογιστή. Δεν ήξερα αν το cast μπορεί να επηρεάσει.

----------


## stratus

> Όταν κάνεις cast από κινητό σε chromecast πιάνεται σαν μία συσκευή ή δύο?


Εμενα σα μια το βλέπει

----------


## Zus

Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα για το Netflix σε κατάλληλο section? Νομίζω έχει έρθει για να μείνει στις ζωές μας.  :Thinking:

----------


## jap

:One thumb up:  Ακόμα καλύτερα, ένα για περιεχόμενο (τι καλό έχει, τι έρχεται, τι φεύγει), κι ένα ξεχωριστό για τεχνικά θέματα.

----------


## user2163

Καλή ιδέα +1  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zus

Έκανα την αρχή σε ένα νέο topic εδώ. Να δούμε πως θα πάει.

Netflix: Συζήτηση, Νέες Κυκλοφορίες, Απορίες

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Άλλο μαγαζί να κοιτάξω online.για μεταχείρα Chromecast ή Amazon Fire stick;
Ebay Γερμανίας έχει πολλά άλλα δεν στέλνουν εκτός Γερμανίας οι τύποι.

Επίσης, πώς είπαμε τρέχεις το Netflix μέσω κινητού στο Chromecast; Θες συμβατό κινητό; Για να τρέχει η εφαρμογή του Netflix;

----------


## stratus

> Άλλο μαγαζί να κοιτάξω online.για μεταχείρα Chromecast ή Amazon Fire stick;
> Ebay Γερμανίας έχει πολλά άλλα δεν στέλνουν εκτός Γερμανίας οι τύποι.
> 
> Επίσης, πώς είπαμε τρέχεις το Netflix μέσω κινητού στο Chromecast; Θες συμβατό κινητό; Για να τρέχει η εφαρμογή του Netflix;


Κατεβαζεις την εφαρμογη netflix και την εφαρμογη του chromecast.Κανεις τις ρυθμισεις του chromecast μεσω κινητου (πρεπει ναι τα δυο να ειναι στο ιδιο ssid),"τρεχεις" μια ταινια στο κινητο  και εμφανιζει ενα εικονιδιο για να την "στειλεις" στο chromecast,το πατας και βλεπεις στην τηλεοραση την ταινια.

----------


## Zus

Πιο απλό από αυτό με το ένα κουμπί δεν γίνεται  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πιο απλό από αυτό με το ένα κουμπί δεν γίνεται


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα

Έχω το Google Chromecast 2 HD , Google Chromecast Ultra 4K είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος έτσι θα πάρω και άλλα Google Chromecast 2 HD Google Chromecast Ultra HD 4K , Google Chromecast 3

Έτσι κάθε τηλεόραση και οθόνη - τηλεόραση στο σπίτι θα έχει τέτοιο πράγμα.

----------


## SPIROS1979

Τελικα εγινα συνδρομητης netflix για να μηνα δωρεαν απο κινητο μπαινω και το βλεπω , πορωθηκα καπως εβαλα και να το βλεπω και απο υπολογιστη ... προσεξα κατι αλλο εχω cosmote συνδεση και εχω παρει το Play now unlimited και μεσα εχει και Netflix να το βλεπεις χωρις να χρεωνεσαι Mb αυτο ισχευι εβλεπα μια ωρα και με 4 g Και δεν χρεωσε τα Mb που εχω . 

Εντυπωσεις μεχρι στιγμης καλα το παει το βλεπω σε 8 πυρηνο κινητο το Honor 7 a .

----------


## Zer0c00L

Όπως το έχω δηλώσει δεν έχω μετανιώσει για την επιλογή το να γίνω συνδρομητής μάλιστα από το πακέτο που έχω τώρα 9.99 ευρώ για 2 ταυτόχρονες θεάσεις θα πάω στο μεγάλο πακέτο.

Πιο καλύτερο πρόγραμμα έχει από τα ελληνικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια ων που μεταδίδει η DIGEA

----------


## hellenicsun

> Όπως το έχω δηλώσει δεν έχω μετανιώσει για την επιλογή το να γίνω συνδρομητής μάλιστα από το πακέτο που έχω τώρα 9.99 ευρώ για 2 ταυτόχρονες θεάσεις θα πάω στο μεγάλο πακέτο.
> 
> Πιο καλύτερο πρόγραμμα έχει από τα ελληνικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια ων που μεταδίδει η DIGEA


Πιο καλό πρόγραμμα από την ελληνική τηλεόραση έχουν ως και μεμονωμένοι YouTubers, τι να λέμε τώρα.

Εγώ έγινα συνδρομητής τη πρώτη μέρα που έγινε διαθέσιμο στη χώρα μας και δε το έχω μετανιώσει έκτοτε.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Αγοράστηκε από Αμαζον Αγγλίας το HD AMAZON FIRE STICK.
Είχα ένα πιστωτικό, οπότε με παράδοση Αγγλία μου πήγε τελική 40€.
Δευτέρα θα το έχω στα χέρια μου από συναδελφο που είναι τώρα Λονδίνο.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Σήμερα το πρωί το σεταρα το στικ.
Το περίμενα ποιο πολύπλοκο.
Τελικά πανεύκολα δουλεύουν όλα και περιμένω να δω πόσοβολικό είναι να βλέπεις πράγματα στο Netflix με φωνητικες εντολές από Alexa  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Σήμερα το πρωί το σεταρα το στικ.
> Το περίμενα ποιο πολύπλοκο.
> Τελικά πανεύκολα δουλεύουν όλα και περιμένω να δω πόσοβολικό είναι να βλέπεις πράγματα στο Netflix με φωνητικες εντολές από Alexa


Είσαι στο νήμα του Netflix  και λέει για το Netflix στην Ελλάδα,  έχεις κάποιο λινκ που να μπορεί να αγοράσει κάποιος το firestick σε λογικές τιμές στην Ελλάδα ή είσαι απόλυτα Offtopic;

----------


## thourios

*Netflix: Το απόλυτο κόλπο για να βρίσκεις αμέσως την ταινία που θέλεις*
Netflix: Το κόλπο που θα σου «λύσει» τα «χέρια»
Ο νέος τρόπος που θα σε βοηθήσει να αποφύγεις... τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Netflix: Η αγαπημένη πλατφόρμα προβολής έχει «λύσει» τα «χέρια» σε αρκετούς σινεφίλ αλλά και λάτρεις σειρών.
Εκατοντάδες νέοι τίτλοι, συνεχόμενες κυκλοφορίες και blockbuster εμφανίζονται συχνά πυκνά στην αρχική οθόνη. Το μόνο που έχει να κάνει ο χρήστης, είναι να επιλέξει θέαμα ανάλογο με τα γούστα του.
Αυτό συμβαίνει κατά τη διάρκεια των πρώτων επαφών με το Netflix. Στη συνέχεια, ο χρήστης γίνεται πιο έμπειρος και διαμορφώνει τα γούστα του με περισσότερες απαιτήσεις.
Όσο περνά ο καιρός, η αρχική σελίδα, ίσως και οι προτάσεις, δεν βοηθούν στην υπόθεση. Έτσι, ο καθένας από εμάς, οφείλει να γίνει περισσότερο συγκεκριμένος, ώστε να μη βλέπει… τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Ή παρόμοιες παραγωγές.
Το Mashable έρχεται με την ανακάλυψη που θα βοηθήσει εκατομμύρια χρήστες στο να βρουν εύκολα και γρήγορα αυτό που θέλουν.Αρκεί απλώς να πληκτρολογήσεις: http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/###

Όπου βλέπεις τις διέσεις, τοποθετείς τον κωδικό που αντιστοιχεί στην εκάστοτε κατηγορία που ψάχνεις! Έτσι, η αναζήτηση και τα αποτελέσματα εμφανίζονται στα… γρήγορα.Αναλυτικά η λίστα με τους κωδικούς για κάθε είδος
Δες το spoiler

*Spoiler:*




			Action & Adventure: 1365
Action Comedies: 43040
Action Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 1568
Action Thrillers: 43048
Adult Animation: 11881
Adventures: 7442
African Movies: 3761
Alien Sci-Fi: 3327
Animal Tales: 5507
Anime: 7424
Anime Action: 2653
Anime Comedies: 9302
Anime Dramas: 452
Anime Fantasy: 11146
Anime Features: 3063
Anime Horror: 10695
Anime Sci-Fi: 2729
Anime Series: 6721
Art House Movies: 29764
Asian Action Movies: 77232
Australian Movies: 5230

B-Horror Movies: 8195
Baseball Movies: 12339
Basketball Movies: 12762
Belgian Movies: 262
Biographical Documentaries: 3652
Biographical Dramas: 3179
Boxing Movies: 12443
British Movies: 10757
British TV Shows: 52117

Campy Movies: 1252
Children & Family Movies: 783
Chinese Movies: 3960
Classic Action & Adventure: 46576
Classic Comedies: 31694
Classic Dramas: 29809
Classic Foreign Movies: 32473
Classic Movies: 31574
Classic Musicals: 32392
Classic Romantic Movies: 31273
Classic Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 47147
Classic Thrillers: 46588
Classic TV Shows: 46553
Classic War Movies: 48744
Classic Westerns: 47465
Comedies: 6548
Comic Book and Superhero Movies: 10118
Country & Western/Folk: 1105
Courtroom Dramas: 2748
Creature Features: 6895
Crime Action & Adventure: 9584
Crime Documentaries: 9875
Crime Dramas: 6889
Crime Thrillers: 10499
Crime TV Shows: 26146
Cult Comedies: 9434
Cult Horror Movies: 10944
Cult Movies: 7627
Cult Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 4734
Cult TV Shows: 74652

Dark Comedies: 869
Deep Sea Horror Movies: 45028
Disney: 67673
Disney Musicals: 59433
Documentaries: 6839
Dramas: 5763
Dramas based on Books: 4961
Dramas based on real life: 3653
Dutch Movies: 10606

Eastern European Movies: 5254
Education for Kids: 10659
Epics: 52858
Experimental Movies: 11079

Faith & Spirituality: 26835
Faith & Spirituality Movies: 52804
Family Features: 51056
Fantasy Movies: 9744
Film Noir: 7687
Food & Travel TV: 72436
Football Movies: 12803
Foreign Action & Adventure: 11828
Foreign Comedies: 4426
Foreign Documentaries: 5161
Foreign Dramas: 2150
Foreign Gay & Lesbian Movies: 8243
Foreign Horror Movies: 8654
Foreign Movies: 7462
Foreign Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 6485
Foreign Thrillers: 10306
French Movies: 58807

Gangster Movies: 31851
Gay & Lesbian Dramas: 500
German Movies: 58886
Greek Movies: 61115

Historical Documentaries: 5349
Horror Comedy: 89585
Horror Movies: 8711

Independent Action & Adventure: 11804
Independent Comedies: 4195
Independent Dramas: 384
Independent Movies: 7077
Independent Thrillers: 3269
Indian Movies: 10463
Irish Movies: 58750
Italian Movies: 8221

Japanese Movies: 10398
Jazz & Easy Listening: 10271

Kids Faith & Spirituality: 751423
Kids Music: 52843
Kids’ TV: 27346
Korean Movies: 5685
Korean TV Shows: 67879

Late Night Comedies: 1402
Latin American Movies: 1613
Latin Music: 10741

Martial Arts Movies: 8985
Martial Arts, Boxing & Wrestling: 6695
Middle Eastern Movies: 5875
Military Action & Adventure: 2125
Military Documentaries: 4006
Military Dramas: 11
Military TV Shows: 25804
Miniseries: 4814
Mockumentaries: 26
Monster Movies: 947
Movies based on children’s books: 10056
Movies for ages 0 to 2: 6796
Movies for ages 2 to 4: 6218
Movies for ages 5 to 7: 5455
Movies for ages 8 to 10: 561
Movies for ages 11 to 12: 6962
Music & Concert Documentaries: 90361
Music: 1701
Musicals: 13335
Mysteries: 9994

New Zealand Movies: 63782

Period Pieces: 12123
Political Comedies: 2700
Political Documentaries: 7018
Political Dramas: 6616
Political Thrillers: 10504
Psychological Thrillers: 5505

Quirky Romance: 36103

Reality TV: 9833
Religious Documentaries: 10005
Rock & Pop Concerts: 3278
Romantic Comedies: 5475
Romantic Dramas: 1255
Romantic Favorites: 502675
Romantic Foreign Movies: 7153
Romantic Independent Movies: 9916
Romantic Movies: 8883
Russian: 11567

Satanic Stories: 6998
Satires: 4922
Scandinavian Movies: 9292
Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 1492
Sci-Fi Adventure: 6926
Sci-Fi Dramas: 3916
Sci-Fi Horror Movies: 1694
Sci-Fi Thrillers: 11014
Science & Nature Documentaries: 2595
Science & Nature TV: 52780
Screwball Comedies: 9702
Showbiz Dramas: 5012
Showbiz Musicals: 13573
Silent Movies: 53310
Slapstick Comedies: 10256
Slasher and Serial Killer Movies: 8646
Soccer Movies: 12549
Social & Cultural Documentaries: 3675
Social Issue Dramas: 3947
Southeast Asian Movies: 9196
Spanish Movies: 58741
Spiritual Documentaries: 2760
Sports & Fitness: 9327
Sports Comedies: 5286
Sports Documentaries: 180
Sports Dramas: 7243
Sports Movies: 4370
Spy Action & Adventure: 10702
Spy Thrillers: 9147
Stage Musicals: 55774
Stand-up Comedy: 11559
Steamy Romantic Movies: 35800
Steamy Thrillers: 972
Supernatural Horror Movies: 42023
Supernatural Thrillers: 11140

Tearjerkers: 6384
Teen Comedies: 3519
Teen Dramas: 9299
Teen Screams: 52147
Teen TV Shows: 60951
Thrillers: 8933
Travel & Adventure Documentaries: 1159
TV Action & Adventure: 10673
TV Cartoons: 11177
TV Comedies: 10375
TV Documentaries: 10105
TV Dramas: 11714
TV Horror: 83059
TV Mysteries: 4366
TV Sci-Fi & Fantasy: 1372
TV Shows: 83

Urban & Dance Concerts: 9472

Vampire Horror Movies: 75804

Werewolf Horror Movies: 75930
Westerns: 7700
World Music Concerts: 2856
		



Πηγή
 :One thumb up:

----------


## 8anos

με έτοιμα λινκ για να μην κάνουμε κοπυ πειστ   :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*









> Action & Adventure	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/1365
> Action Comedies	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/43040
> Action Sci-Fi & Fantasy	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/1568
> Action Thrillers	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/43048
> Adult Animation	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/11881
> Adventures	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/7442
> African Movies	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/3761
> Alien Sci-Fi	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/3327
> Animal Tales	http://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/5507
> ...

----------


## thourios

Σε smart δεν γίνεται να δουλέψει με κάποιο τρόπο;

----------


## akilleas

> Σε smart δεν γίνεται να δουλέψει με κάποιο τρόπο;


Λογικά εάν το γράψεις στον browser θα γίνεται.
Αλλιώς το περνάς στα αγαπημένα σου με τον υπολογιστή και το βλέπεις εύκολα μετά από την τηλεόραση.

----------


## PopManiac

Ενδιαφέρον και ευχαριστώ, μερικά δεν λειτουργούν και λαμβάνω το

Unable to load titles at this time please try again later

----------


## thourios

> Λογικά εάν το γράψεις στον browser θα γίνεται.
> Αλλιώς το περνάς στα αγαπημένα σου με τον υπολογιστή και το βλέπεις εύκολα μετά από την τηλεόραση.


Σε browser της τηλεόρασης δεν φορτώνει μετά την ταινία. Μόνο αυτό από τον υπολογιστή είναι κάπως λειτουργικό. Βρίσκεις αυτό που θες και το βάζεις στην λίστα. Αλλά και πάλι πρέπει να έχεις εύκαιρους τους κωδικούς.

----------


## karetsos

είναι πολύ απλό, αρκεί να μάθουμε απέξω τους κωδικούς...

πανευκολάκι...

----------


## Avvocato

Λοιπον το απολυτο ξενερωμα.....ξεκινησα να βλεπω το SUITS. Εχει τις 7 πρωτες σεζον και μολις εφτασα στην 7η διαπιστωσα οτι εχει μονο τα 10 απο τα συνολικα 16 επεισοδια της σεζον.......απλα ακατανοητο γιατι δεν εχει τα τελευταια 6 επεισοδια. Αντε καταλαβαινω οτι λογω δικαιωματων να μην εχει την 8η σεζον που ολοκληρωθηκε μολις τωρα, αλλα για πιο λογο δεν εχει τα τελευταια επεισοδια της 7ης σεζον.......???????? Κριμα...απλα δεν σεβονται τον πελατη τους με αυτο τον τροπο.

Και μην μου πειτε οτι θα φταιω εγω τωρα που θα τα κατεβασω απο τορρεντ και θα τα δω "πειρατικα"....

----------


## YAziDis

Ηρεμησε. Οι σεζον στο suits δεν παιζονται ολα τα επεισοδια μαζι. Τα πρωτα 10 ξεκινανε απο το καλοκαιρι, και το 11ο επεισοδιο ξεκιναει απ τον Φεβρουαριο. Πολυ απλα ακομη δεν μπορει να παρει τα δικαιωματα του. Κανεις λες και δε θα θελε να την παρει το νετφλιξ.
Επισης και να εβλεπες ολη την 7η σεζον, παλι θα πηγαινες στα τορενταδικα για την 8η.

----------


## thourios

Πρόβλημα χρέωσης με τις προπληρωμένες κάρτες της Eurobank.
Μου μπλόκαρε το netflix τον λογαριασμό ενώ υπάρχει επαρκής υπόλοιπο.
Η τράπεζα αναφέρει συστημικό πρόβλημα εδώ και δυο μέρες.
Επικοινώνησα με το Netflix και με ξεμπλόκαραν για μια εβδομάδα ή αλλιώς πρέπει να βρω νέο τρόπο πληρωμής.

----------


## euri

Προπληρωμένες κάρτες Netflix δε θα σε βόλευαν;

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/32950/gr

----------


## thourios

Ναι εντάξει αλλά πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει αυτό.



Off Topic


		Εδώ που βρίσκομαι τώρα άντε να τις βρω τέτοιες κάρτες κιόλας. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει internet. Πληρώνω όσο μια γραμμή VDSL και δεν έχω πάνω από 3,7 σε γραμμή τάχα μέχρι 24

----------


## gogeta01

> Ναι εντάξει αλλά πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει αυτό.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εδώ που βρίσκομαι τώρα άντε να τις βρω τέτοιες κάρτες κιόλας. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει internet. Πληρώνω όσο μια γραμμή VDSL και δεν έχω πάνω από 3,7 σε γραμμή τάχα μέχρι 24


Τα Public πουλάνε αν έχεις κοντά

----------


## thourios

Οκ έγινε τελικά αποδεκτή η συναλλαγή με την κάρτα της Eurobank.
Από την τράπεζα μου είπαν ότι την νύχτα για κάποιους λόγους μπλοκάρουν τις κάρτες. Τώρα τι είναι αυτό δεν ξέρω.
Μετά τις 10 το πρωί οι συναλλαγές εκτελούνται.

----------


## anon

> Οκ έγινε τελικά αποδεκτή η συναλλαγή με την κάρτα της Eurobank.
> Από την τράπεζα μου είπαν ότι την νύχτα για κάποιους λόγους μπλοκάρουν τις κάρτες. Τώρα τι είναι αυτό δεν ξέρω.
> Μετά τις 10 το πρωί οι συναλλαγές εκτελούνται.


Ναι, γιατί ως γνωστόν, την νύκτα ο κόσμος κοιμάται. Δεν κάνει συναλλαγές! Για να σε προστατέψουν το κανουν.  :Razz:

----------


## thourios

Φίλος με τηλεόραση LG 32 LN570R του 2013 μου είπε ότι ξαφνικά η συσκευή του αναβαθμίστηκε με νέα εφαρμογή και παίζει κανονικότα και τα μενού στα Ελληνικά.
Όσοι έχετε παλιές τηλεοράσεις smart τσεκάρετε να δείτε τι συμβαίνει.
Εγώ είμαι εκτός Αθηνών για να δω τις δικές μου.

Εύχομαι να επεκταθεί.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φίλος με τηλεόραση LG 32 LN570R του 2013 μου είπε ότι ξαφνικά η συσκευή του αναβαθμίστηκε με νέα εφαρμογή και παίζει κανονικότα και τα μενού στα Ελληνικά.
> Όσοι έχετε παλιές τηλεοράσεις smart τσεκάρετε να δείτε τι συμβαίνει.
> Εγώ είμαι εκτός Αθηνών για να δω τις δικές μου.
> 
> Εύχομαι να επεκταθεί.


μακάρι να συμβαίνει αυτό το γεγονός τουλάχιστον να είναι χρήσιμες οι παλιές τηλεοράσεις σε κάτι 
γιατί πλησιάζει και η επικείμενη αναβάθμιση του ψηφιακού τηλεοπτικού σήματος (δεκτών) έτσι πάλι θα ξανά αγοράζουμε τηλεοράσεις όσοι δεν έχουν τους νέους δέκτες DVB T2 (αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου για την ονομασία τους)

----------


## thourios

DVB T2 h.265 hevc συγκεκριμένα όχι 264.

----------


## ThReSh

Yeah DVB-T2 HEVC. Ευτυχώς έχω ουκ ολίγα χρόνια τις TV, καμμία πρόσφατη αγορά...

----------


## winzig

> μακάρι να συμβαίνει αυτό το γεγονός τουλάχιστον να είναι χρήσιμες οι παλιές τηλεοράσεις σε κάτι 
> γιατί πλησιάζει και η επικείμενη αναβάθμιση του ψηφιακού τηλεοπτικού σήματος (δεκτών) έτσι πάλι θα ξανά αγοράζουμε τηλεοράσεις όσοι δεν έχουν τους νέους δέκτες DVB T2 (αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου για την ονομασία τους)


ισχύει αυτο που λεει ο φιλος. Μολις αναβαθμιστηκε και σε μενα ενω εχω την Samsung UE46F6400 που είναι μοντελο του 2013. Ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι εχουν μπει μάλιστα εδω και 1 χρονο περιπου κατι το οποιο ανακαλυψα τυχαια.

----------


## nnn

Έσφιξε λίγο ο πωπουδάκος του από την ανακοίνωση πως η Apple TV+ θα μπει και αυτή σε smart TVs...

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Φίλος με τηλεόραση LG 32 LN570R του 2013 μου είπε ότι ξαφνικά η συσκευή του αναβαθμίστηκε με νέα εφαρμογή και παίζει κανονικότα και τα μενού στα Ελληνικά.
> Όσοι έχετε παλιές τηλεοράσεις smart τσεκάρετε να δείτε τι συμβαίνει.
> Εγώ είμαι εκτός Αθηνών για να δω τις δικές μου.
> 
> Εύχομαι να επεκταθεί.


επιβεβαιωνω κι εγω με παλαιοτερη σαμσουνγκ τηλεοραση (2014). Εδω και λιγες μερες, παιζει ξαφνικα ελληνικους υποτιτλους και βγαινει το μενου στα ελληνικα!!! Χωρις καμια αναβαθμιση στην εφαρμογη, οπως βλεπω, μαλλον κατι αλλαξαν αυτοι στην κωδικοποιηση και πλεον παιζει κανονικα!

----------


## thourios

Οπότε καλό είναι να γράφουμε τα μοντέλα για να υπάρχει ενημέρωση.
Ενημερώνω ότι άλλο θέμα η κωδικοποίηση των υποτίτλων που ισχύει από πέρσι και άλλο η αναβάθμιση της εφαρμογής όπου άλλαξε και το μενού στα Ελληνικά.

----------


## Viper

Samsung F8000 (2013) αναβαθμιστηκε και μενα η εφαρμογη με ελληνικο μενου και υποτιτλους. Update δεν ηρθε απλα ανοιξα την εφαρμογη και εμφανιστηκε το νεο μενου.

----------


## Zus

> Samsung F8000 (2013) αναβαθμιστηκε και μενα η εφαρμογη με ελληνικο μενου και υποτιτλους. Update δεν ηρθε απλα ανοιξα την εφαρμογη και εμφανιστηκε το νεο μενου.


Αν δεν χρειαζόταν update παρά μόνο ένα τσακ remotely μιλάμε για μεγάλη ξεφτίλα από πλευρά τους.

----------


## PopManiac

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η Netflix ή η Samsung. Πάντως και σε εμένα (Ιρλανδία) έχει αναβαθμιστεί το app σε Samsung Smart TV του 2012

----------


## Zer0c00L

Λογικά οι αναβαθμίσεις είναι θέμα της SAMSUNG και όχι του NETFLIX

----------


## thourios

Δεν αναβαθμίζεται το firmware της τηλεόρασης αλλά η εφαρμογή. Αν πάμε στις πληροφορίες της εφαρμογής τι βλέπουμε αυτό.

----------


## xhaos

γενικά τρέχει καμία καμπάνια του netflix στο youtube? με έχει πεθάνει στις διαφημίσεις ΜΟΝΟ netflix. σε φάση θα κόψω συνδρομή απο αντίδραση.

----------


## Zus

> γενικά τρέχει καμία καμπάνια του netflix στο youtube? με έχει πεθάνει στις διαφημίσεις ΜΟΝΟ netflix. σε φάση θα κόψω συνδρομή απο αντίδραση.


Ναι και σε μένα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> γενικά τρέχει καμία καμπάνια του netflix στο youtube? με έχει πεθάνει στις διαφημίσεις ΜΟΝΟ netflix. σε φάση θα κόψω συνδρομή απο αντίδραση.


Και στο FB τρέχει εδώ και μήνες. Αλλά μπορείς εύκολα να την σταματήσεις.

Δηλαδή αμα εσύ βλέπεις πολλές διαφημίσεις από μια εταιρεία, σταματάς την χρήση των προϊόντων της;
Πχ. αν βλέπεις πολλές διαφημίσεις της ΤΟΥΟΤΑ και έχεις αμάξι της ίδιας εταιρείας, το πουλάς και παίρνεις άλλη μάρκα αμάξι;

----------


## xhaos

> Και στο FB τρέχει εδώ και μήνες. Αλλά μπορείς εύκολα να την σταματήσεις.
> 
> Δηλαδή αμα εσύ βλέπεις πολλές διαφημίσεις από μια εταιρεία, σταματάς την χρήση των προϊόντων της;
> Πχ. αν βλέπεις πολλές διαφημίσεις της ΤΟΥΟΤΑ και έχεις αμάξι της ίδιας εταιρείας, το πουλάς και παίρνεις άλλη μάρκα αμάξι;


Αν βλέπω μόνο διαφημίσεις μιας εταιρίας, Ναι παίζει να το κάψω. Δεν το θέλω το προϊόν, το έχω! Και με το βομβαρδισμό με κάνει να μη το γουστάρω (negative association στη γλώσσα των διαφημιστικών)

----------


## jap

Κι εμένα με τσαντίζει, ειδικά αν μιλάμε για προϊόν-αέρα, που μεγάλο μέρος του κόστους που πληρώνεις πάει για να διαφημίζονται. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσαν να πουλούσαν Χ% φτηνότερα σε μόνιμη βάση και να είχαν τους έξτρα πελάτες έτσι.

----------


## thourios

Εμένα δεν μου έρχεται καμία διαφήμιση.

----------


## Zus

> Εμένα δεν μου έρχεται καμία διαφήμιση.


Από browser ούτε και μένα. Από κινητό όμως που δεν έχω κόψει τις διαφημίσεις στην εφαρμογή youtube σπαμάρει πολύ άσχημα η Netflix.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Κι εμένα με τσαντίζει, ειδικά αν μιλάμε για προϊόν-αέρα, που μεγάλο μέρος του κόστους που πληρώνεις πάει για να διαφημίζονται. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσαν να πουλούσαν Χ% φτηνότερα σε μόνιμη βάση και να είχαν τους έξτρα πελάτες έτσι.


Καλά τώρα. Φάυλος κύκλος αυτό που λες.
Χωρίς διαφήμιση δεν θα είχε πολλούς έξτρα πελάτες. Χωρίς πολλούς έξτρα πελάτες, θα ανέβαζε τιμές για να επιβιώσει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν βλέπω μόνο διαφημίσεις μιας εταιρίας, Ναι παίζει να το κάψω. Δεν το θέλω το προϊόν, το έχω! Και με το βομβαρδισμό με κάνει να μη το γουστάρω (negative association στη γλώσσα των διαφημιστικών)


Ο κόσμος σταματάει την χρήση ενός προιόντος όταν έχει αρνητική εμπειρία από την χρήση του προιόντος.
Αν εσένα σε χαλάει ο τρόπος υλοποίησης του Μάρκετινγκ και φτάσεις να κόψεις το προιόν είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Αν δεν χρειαζόταν update παρά μόνο ένα τσακ remotely μιλάμε για μεγάλη ξεφτίλα από πλευρά τους.


δεν αναβαθμιστηκε ουτε η εφαρμογη ουτε το firmware. Ανοιγεις την εφαρμογη και ξαφνικα εχει και ελληνικο μενου και ελληνικους υποτιτλους. Ενα παραξενο πραμα, προφανως και ειναι ξεφτιλα να επροκειτο για μια πολυ απλη ρυθμιση και μας ειχαν αχρηστευσει τηλεορασεις εδω και 2 χρονια.

----------


## Zus

> δεν αναβαθμιστηκε ουτε η εφαρμογη ουτε το firmware. Ανοιγεις την εφαρμογη και ξαφνικα εχει και ελληνικο μενου και ελληνικους υποτιτλους. Ενα παραξενο πραμα, προφανως και ειναι ξεφτιλα να επροκειτο για μια πολυ απλη ρυθμιση και μας ειχαν αχρηστευσει τηλεορασεις εδω και 2 χρονια.


Είναι όπως το mesenger στο κινητό τους τελευταίους μήνες. Οι μισοί είχανε παλιό interface και οι άλλοι μισοί το καινούργιο. Για να μεταφερθείς στο τελευταίο skin απαιτούνταν απλά η εντολή κεντρικά και όχι κάποιο download.

- - - Updated - - -

Επομένο βήμα να φροντίσουν να παίζει στα κινητά HD χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Δεν ξέρω τι συμφωνίες απαιτούνται, ας βρουν λύση. Δεν γίνεται να βλέπουμε sd ποιότητα σε πληρωμένη υπηρεσία.

----------


## thourios

> δεν αναβαθμιστηκε ουτε η εφαρμογη ουτε το firmware. Ανοιγεις την εφαρμογη και ξαφνικα εχει και ελληνικο μενου και ελληνικους υποτιτλους. Ενα παραξενο πραμα, προφανως και ειναι ξεφτιλα να επροκειτο για μια πολυ απλη ρυθμιση και μας ειχαν αχρηστευσει τηλεορασεις εδω και 2 χρονια.


Αν δεις στις πληροφορίες γράφει άλλη έκδοση από αυτή που είχε πρώτα με άλλη ημερομηνία. Οπότε άλλαξε η εφαρμογή με κάποιο τρόπο που δεν φάνηκε ούτε ρώτησε τον χρήστη.

----------


## nnn

> Είναι όπως το mesenger στο κινητό τους τελευταίους μήνες. Οι μισοί είχανε παλιό interface και οι άλλοι μισοί το καινούργιο. Για να μεταφερθείς στο τελευταίο skin απαιτούνταν απλά η εντολή κεντρικά και όχι κάποιο download.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επομένο βήμα να φροντίσουν να παίζει στα κινητά HD χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Δεν ξέρω τι συμφωνίες απαιτούνται, ας βρουν λύση. Δεν γίνεται να βλέπουμε sd ποιότητα σε πληρωμένη υπηρεσία.


Πρέπει το κινητό να υποστηρίζει το Widevine Level 1. Blame the manufacturer για αυτό. Σε κάποιες συσκευές μπορεί να γίνει μέσω OTA αναβάθμιση αν έχουν τα κλειδιά της Google. Σε άλλες όπως το 1+5T όχι.

- - - Updated - - -

Ποιά έκδοση του Netflix σας εμφανίζει στις πληροφορίες του ?

----------


## Zus

> Πρέπει το κινητό να υποστηρίζει το Widevine Level 1. Blame the manufacturer για αυτό. Σε κάποιες συσκευές μπορεί να γίνει μέσω OTA αναβάθμιση αν έχουν τα κλειδιά της Google. Σε άλλες όπως το 1+5T όχι.


Ναι το είχα ψάξει για αυτό και γράφω πως πρέπει να βρουν την άκρη μεταξύ τους, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τους μεγάλους κατασκευαστές. Ας πιέσουν λίγο εκεί που πρέπει. 

Είναι τόσο τραγική η ποιότητα που κάποιες φορές κρατιέμαι με το ζόρι, να μην καταφύγω σε torrent όταν θέλω να πάρω μαζί μου κάποια σειρά.  :Thumb down:

----------


## nnn

Στο 5Τ που έχω δει αρκετό Netflix σε SD -αφού δεν υποστηρίζει HD- η εικόνα είναι καλή για το μέγεθος της οθόνης (που είναι καλής ποιότητας panel).

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι το είχα ψάξει για αυτό και γράφω πως πρέπει να βρουν την άκρη μεταξύ τους, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τους μεγάλους κατασκευαστές. Ας πιέσουν λίγο εκεί που πρέπει. 
> 
> Είναι τόσο τραγική η ποιότητα που κάποιες φορές κρατιέμαι με το ζόρι, να μην καταφύγω σε torrent όταν θέλω να πάρω μαζί μου κάποια σειρά.


Σε οθόνη κινητού χάλια με sd;   όχι ρε συ, μήπως κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει;
Μήπως όμως να το κάνεις ερώτηση στο άλλο νήμα που άνοιξες;

----------


## Zus

> Στο 5Τ που έχω δει αρκετό Netflix σε SD -αφπύδεν υποστηρίζει HD- η εικόνα είναι καλή για το μέγεθος της οθόνης (που είναι καλής ποιότητας panel).


Τελευταία δοκιμή ήταν σε αυτό που η ποιότητα μετράει αρκετά. Δεν βλέπεται σε Huawei P10.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τελευταία δοκιμή ήταν σε αυτό που η ποιότητα μετράει αρκετά. Δεν βλέπεται σε Huawei P10.


Πολύ καλή συσκευή είναι 

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί.?

----------


## nnn

> Τελευταία δοκιμή ήταν σε αυτό που η ποιότητα μετράει αρκετά. Δεν βλέπεται σε Huawei P10.


Μόλις δοκίμασα, μια χαρά εικόνα έχω.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Αν δεις στις πληροφορίες γράφει άλλη έκδοση από αυτή που είχε πρώτα με άλλη ημερομηνία. Οπότε άλλαξε η εφαρμογή με κάποιο τρόπο που δεν φάνηκε ούτε ρώτησε τον χρήστη.


δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες. Η τελευταια αλλαγη εφαρμογης ειναι το 2016, πηγα και το ειδα, απο τοτε δεν δεχεται αναβαθμισεις.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Τελευταία δοκιμή ήταν σε αυτό που η ποιότητα μετράει αρκετά. Δεν βλέπεται σε Huawei P10.


Εσύ δεν έγραφες σε άλλο θέμα ότι πολύς κόσμος είναι με Android 2.3;;
Τώρα μας λες ότι βλέπεις τεράστιες διαφορές στην ποιότητα του Netflix σε οθόνη 5.1 ιντσών;;

Προφανώς όσοι έχουμε δει Netflix SD σε 32ίντσες είμαστε στραβοί και δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πότε κάτι βλέπεται και πότε όχι.
Γιατί και τώρα που βλέπω σε 1080p HD σε 43άρα (και κάποιες φορές 4κ σε 55αρα), οκ καταλαβαίνω την διαφορά, αλλά όχι να λέμε ότι δεν βλέπετε σε SD.

----------


## thourios

2016 καλά είναι. Κάποιες τηλεοράσεις του 2013 πήγαν σε έκδοση 2018.
Η δικιά μου έχει έκδοση του 2012 αγορασμένη το 2014 δεν ξέρω τι έχει συμβεί γιατί δεν είμαι Αθήνα.
Δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί όλα τα μοντέλα οπότε δεν ισχύει το ίδιο πάντα.

----------


## Dimitris_80

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εγινε αναβαθμιση του app στα παλαια μοντελα οπως το εννοουμε. Απλα ανοιξες μια μερα την εφαρμογη και φορτωνε ελληνικους τιτλους και ελληνικους υποτιτλους ενω μεχρι την προηγουμενη μερα αυτο δε γινοταν.

----------


## Viper

https://help.netflix.com/el/node/23939 εδω οι συσκευες που ειναι πιστοποιημενες απο το Netflix για HD (πατηστε Netflix σε HD).

Να θυμισω οτι δεν αρκει η συσκευη να υποστηριζει Widevine Level 1. Θα πρεπει να την πιστοποιησει ΚΑΙ το Netflix. Δειτε περιπτωση Poco F1, που ενω πηρε με Update το Widevine Level 1, δεν παιζει σε HD ακομα.

Απο την παραπανω λιστα λειπει το P20 PRO ενω εχει το P20. Λειπει το Pixel 2 και 3 ενω εχει το Pixel 1. Επισης δεν βλεπω κανενα OnePlus (6+6T). Βλεπω ομως τα νεα Samsung S10.

----------


## Zus

> Εσύ δεν έγραφες σε άλλο θέμα ότι πολύς κόσμος είναι με Android 2.3;;


Όχι.

@all
Ίσως είμαι περίεργος ή πολύ απαιτητικός. Αλλά η ποιότητα του Netflix στο κινητό μου είναι(για μένα) κάτω του μετρίου.  Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι που πηγαίνει λάθος στη συσκευή μου για να έχω τέτοια διαφορά ποιότητας με εσάς.

Θα δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να κατεβάσω ένα επεισόδιο σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα και να το συγκρίνω με την ποιότητα του Netflix. Θεωρώ όμως αδύνατο να μην υπάρχουν ορατές διαφορές από ένα βίντεο που παίζει σε ανάλυση 954Χκάτι σε κινητό με ανάλυση 1920 x 1080 pixels. Αν είναι έτσι ας μην σκάμε για το Widevine. Ποτέ να μην το φέρει?  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

Κατέβασα τώρα το 1ο επεισόδιο της σειράς. Κατέβασε 82MB, στο δικό σου κινητό τι μέγεθος αρχείου κατεβαίνει ?

----------


## Zus

> Κατέβασα τώρα το 1ο επεισόδιο της σειράς. Κατέβασε 82MB, στο δικό σου κινητό τι μέγεθος αρχείου κατεβαίνει ?


Το αρχείο που κατέβηκε (σύμφωνα με την εφαρμογή δεν το έψαξα αν υπάρχει στα Files)  είναι 108MB.

----------


## nnn

Άρα φταίει η οθόνη του κινητού σου. Δεν έχει σωστό color profile, έχει πρόβλημα με το refresh rate της, έχει λάθος setup η GPU κλπ. Αν παίζεις με custom ROM, δοκίμασε με άλλη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κατέβασα τώρα το 1ο επεισόδιο της σειράς. Κατέβασε 82MB, στο δικό σου κινητό τι μέγεθος αρχείου κατεβαίνει ?


Επέλεξα και εγώ το πρώτο επεισόδιο να κατέβει από την εφαρμογή είναι 82MB

----------


## zeronero

> Απο την παραπανω λιστα λειπει το P20 PRO ενω εχει το P20. Λειπει το Pixel 2 και 3 ενω εχει το Pixel 1. Επισης δεν βλεπω κανενα OnePlus (6+6T). Βλεπω ομως τα νεα Samsung S10.


Ο κατάλογος ενδεχομένως να μην είναι εξαντλητικός και πολλές συσκευές να γκρουπάρονται με βάση τον υποστηριζόμενο επεξεργαστή.
Για την περίπτωση των OnePlus που αναφέρεις μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω πως με αποστολή της συσκευής μου στην OP ενεργοποιήθηκε το Widevine L1 και έχω HD στο netflix. Παρόλα αυτά, δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για το Amazon Prime και σύμφωνα με την εταιρία, μετά από σχετικό ερώτημα, θα πρέπει η OP να κινήσει τη διαδικασία ώστε η amazon να συμπεριλάβει τις συσκευές της στις υποστηριζόμενες για HD. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχα διαβάσει πως ούτε τα OP6 out-of-the-box είχαν το widevine L1 και έπρεπε να σταλούν από τον κάτοχο για ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## apotsi

> https://help.netflix.com/el/node/23939 εδω οι συσκευες που ειναι πιστοποιημενες απο το Netflix για HD (πατηστε Netflix σε HD).
> 
> Να θυμισω οτι δεν αρκει η συσκευη να υποστηριζει Widevine Level 1. Θα πρεπει να την πιστοποιησει ΚΑΙ το Netflix. Δειτε περιπτωση Poco F1, που ενω πηρε με Update το Widevine Level 1, δεν παιζει σε HD ακομα.
> 
> Απο την παραπανω λιστα λειπει το P20 PRO ενω εχει το P20. Λειπει το Pixel 2 και 3 ενω εχει το Pixel 1. Επισης δεν βλεπω κανενα OnePlus (6+6T). Βλεπω ομως τα νεα Samsung S10.


Εκεί που έχει το P20 έχει κάποια μοντέλα συσκευών μέσα. Το P20 Pro το έχει μέσα, τουλάχιστον το μοντέλο CLT-L29 που έχω εγώ.

----------


## Viper

> Όχι.
> 
> @all
> Ίσως είμαι περίεργος ή πολύ απαιτητικός. Αλλά η ποιότητα του Netflix στο κινητό μου είναι(για μένα) κάτω του μετρίου.  Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάτι που πηγαίνει λάθος στη συσκευή μου για να έχω τέτοια διαφορά ποιότητας με εσάς.
> 
> Θα δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να κατεβάσω ένα επεισόδιο σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα και να το συγκρίνω με την ποιότητα του Netflix. Θεωρώ όμως αδύνατο να μην υπάρχουν ορατές διαφορές από ένα βίντεο που παίζει σε ανάλυση 954Χκάτι σε κινητό με ανάλυση 1920 x 1080 pixels. Αν είναι έτσι ας μην σκάμε για το Widevine. Ποτέ να μην το φέρει?


Ψαξε στο Netflix, Test Patterns και δοκιμασε τα σεζον 2 + 3 να δοιυμε μεχρι τι αναλυση φτανει.

Εμενα στο Mi6 με L3, παει μεχρι 960x540.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Ψαξε στο Netflix, Test Patterns και δοκιμασε τα σεζον 2 + 3 να δοιυμε μεχρι τι αναλυση φτανει.
> 
> Εμενα στο Mi6 με L3, παει μεχρι 960x540.


Τόσο φτάνουν οι περισσότεροι, αλλά και λίγο πιο κάτω να είναι, δεν μπορείς να δεις τρελές διαφορές  σε 5 ίντσες οθόνη.

Εδώ σου λέει ότι δεν βλέπεται.

----------


## nnn

> Ψαξε στο Netflix, Test Patterns και δοκιμασε τα σεζον 2 + 3 να δοιυμε μεχρι τι αναλυση φτανει.
> 
> Εμενα στο Mi6 με L3, παει μεχρι 960x540.


Που την βλέπεις την ανάλυση ?

----------


## Zus

> Που την βλέπεις την ανάλυση ?


Πάνω δεξιά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ψαξε στο Netflix, Test Patterns και δοκιμασε τα σεζον 2 + 3 να δοιυμε μεχρι τι αναλυση φτανει.
> 
> Εμενα στο Mi6 με L3, παει μεχρι 960x540.


Ίδια ανάλυση ακριβώς έχουμε.

----------


## nnn

Και εδώ το ίδο με Widevine L3.

----------


## zeronero

Το season 2 test δίνει 1280x720 στα 30 fps σε OP5 με L1.
Σε LG Nexus 5X ανεβάζει μέχρι 1920x1080 στα 30 fps.
Νομίζω πάντως πως δεν είναι θέμα specs συσκευής ή widevine πλέον, απλά το OP5 δεν είναι whitelisted από το Netflix για 1080p φαντάζομαι.
Όπως και η απάντηση της amazon σε σχετικό ερώτημα για το HD primevideo σε OP5: "since the L1 certification was updated manually HD streaming is not available. Main reason is OnePlus 5T is not whitelisted hence HD streaming is not available".

----------


## akilleas

Πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί αυτό με τα test patterns και τις σεζόν;;;
Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. 
Εάν μια σεζόν/ανάλυση δεν την σηκώνει η συσκευή δεν θα την εμφανίζει το Νέτφλιξ;

----------


## galotzas

SmartTv F&U(τι την ηθελα) με το γνωστο Vewd App Store και δεν εχει netflix εφαρμογη...

----------


## Zus

> Πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί αυτό με τα test patterns και τις σεζόν;;;
> Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. 
> Εάν μια σεζόν/ανάλυση δεν την σηκώνει η συσκευή δεν θα την εμφανίζει το Νέτφλιξ;


Με το test patterns μπορείς να δεις σε τι ανάλυση παίζει η συσκευή σου. Τρέχτο και δες πάνω δεξιά.

----------


## nnn

> SmartTv F&U(τι την ηθελα) με το γνωστο Vewd App Store και δεν εχει netflix εφαρμογη...


Έχει, κάτι κάνεις λάθος. Το control της δεν έχει κουμπί Netflix ?

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί αυτό με τα test patterns και τις σεζόν;;;
> Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. 
> Εάν μια σεζόν/ανάλυση δεν την σηκώνει η συσκευή δεν θα την εμφανίζει το Νέτφλιξ;


Απλά ξεκινάς το επεισόδιο και περιμένεις κανένα 3λεπτό να δεις την μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση που θα βγάλει.
Ανεβαίνει σιγά σιγά.

----------


## apotsi

Νομίζω ότι ανεβαίνει μόνο στο Season 4, episode 1 -  Linearity chart.

----------


## thourios

> SmartTv F&U(τι την ηθελα) με το γνωστο Vewd App Store και δεν εχει netflix εφαρμογη...


Η σου πάσαραν παλιά τηλεόραση αν την αγόρασες τώρα ή κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.
Κατευθείαν επιστροφή και άλλη. 
Γράψε μοντέλο να δούμε.

----------


## galotzas

Την εχω 2 χρονια και ειναι αυτη.

https://www.fandu.gr/product.asp?cat...83%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------


## user2163

> SmartTv F&U(τι την ηθελα) με το γνωστο Vewd App Store και δεν εχει netflix εφαρμογη...


Τυπικά δεν φαίνεται να υποστηρίζεται τώρα σίγουρα κάτι γίνεται επικοινώνησε με την F&U
Η official λίστα με smart tv είναι εδώ https://devices.netflix.com/en/

----------


## nnn

Έχεις ελέγξει αν υπάρχει κάποια αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού της?

----------


## thourios

> Την εχω 2 χρονια και ειναι αυτη.
> 
> https://www.fandu.gr/product.asp?cat...83%CF%8E%CE%BD


Δύο ετών smart θα έπρεπε να υποστηρίζει. Ίσως είναι πολύ παλαιότερο.Για κάνε νια χειροκίνητη αναβάθμιση πρώτα και επικοινώνησε με την FU. Αν και δεν νομίζω να γίνει κάτι.
Η λίστα αυτή με τις αναφερόμενες επίσημες που εμφανίζεται στο site του netflix μεταβάλετε συνεχώς. Προσθέτουν και αφαιρούν μάρκες. Είχαν βάλει και την TurboX μέσα κάποια στιγμή. Τώρα δεν υπάρχει. Πολλές φορές η σελίδα δεν είναι διαθέσιμη. Ποιος ξέρει τι γίνεται; Μάρκες υπάρχουν άπειρες αποκλείεται να είναι μόνο αυτές οι 5, 6 που παίζουν σωστά.
Αν θες ενημέρωσε τι θα σου πουν από την Αμοιρίδης Σαββίδης για το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## nnn

Και όμως είναι μοντέλο του 2016. το 2017 και μετά υποιστήριξε Netflix η F&U στις τηλεοράσεις της.

----------


## thourios

Οπότε τέλος. Μπορούν να σου πουν ότι μέχρι τότε η υπηρεσία δεν παρεχόταν στην Ελλάδα.
Το ίδιο θα γίνει με μελλοντικές υπηρεσίες που θα αρχίσουν να είναι διαθέσιμες μελλοντικά και στις χώρες μας και στις άλλες μάρκες.
Εκτός αν έχουν διάθεση αναβάθμισης οι κατασκευαστές.

----------


## galotzas

> Έχεις ελέγξει αν υπάρχει κάποια αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού της?


Δεν εχει κανει ποτε αναβαθμιση το τσεκαρω συνεχεια.  Ισως καποια στιγμη το βαλουν. Σας ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια ολους  :-)

----------


## thourios

Μήπως με επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις και επιλογή άλλη χώρα στο εμφανίσει.
Αυτές οι τηλεοράσεις είναι φασόν και κυκλοφορούν σε διάφορετικές μάρκες ανάλογα με την χώρα προορισμού και παραγγελίας.

----------


## kostas2005

και σε Panasonic αρχαία έφτιαξαν οι υπότιτλοι

----------


## lewton

Νομίζω είναι σαφές ότι δεν αποφάσισαν ξαφνικά οι κατασκευαστές να υποστηρίξουν Ελληνικά αλλά η αλλαγή έγινε από το Netflix.

----------


## thourios

> και σε Panasonic αρχαία έφτιαξαν οι υπότιτλοι


Οι υπότιτλοι είχαν φτιάξει εδώ και ένα χρόνο με την νέα κωδικοποίηση στις τελευταίες ταινίες και σειρές σε panasonic αλλά δεν είχε αλλάξει η εφαρμογή.
Έχω panasonic του 2014 αλλά δεν είμαι Αθήνα για να δω τι έχει συμβεί.
Εδώ λέμε ότι παίζουν πλέον και τα μενού Ελληνικά αλλά και οι περιλήψεις του προγράμματος.
Δες εκεί που λέει πληροφορίες ή information της εφαρμογής λέει την version και την χρονολογία.

----------


## PopManiac

Στη δική μου Smart TV (Samsung μοντέλο 2012) τυχαία εντελώς 'ανακάλυψα' την αναβαθμισμένη εφαρμογή της Netflix όταν χρειάστηκε να της κάνω ειδικό reset για να αλλάξω region (ήταν στο βελγικό και την πήγα ιρλανδικό). Εκεί 'πέρασε' και το νέο app της Netflix καθώς πριν δεν έκανε καμία αναβάθμιση σε apps ή λογισμικό

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Στη δική μου Smart TV (Samsung μοντέλο 2012) τυχαία εντελώς 'ανακάλυψα' την αναβαθμισμένη εφαρμογή της Netflix όταν χρειάστηκε να της κάνω ειδικό reset για να αλλάξω region (ήταν στο βελγικό και την πήγα ιρλανδικό). Εκεί 'πέρασε' και το νέο app της Netflix καθώς πριν δεν έκανε καμία αναβάθμιση σε apps ή λογισμικό


δεν ειναι νεο app, η ιδια παλια εφαρμογη του 2016 ειναι. Απλα κατι αλλαξαν απο το νετφλιξ και παιζουν κανονικα ελληνικοι τιτλοι και ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι.
 Οριστε δειτε και τη φωτο

----------


## PopManiac

> δεν ειναι νεο app, η ιδια παλια εφαρμογη του 2016 ειναι. Απλα κατι αλλαξαν απο το νετφλιξ και παιζουν κανονικα ελληνικοι τιτλοι και ελληνικοι υποτιτλοι.
>  Οριστε δειτε και τη φωτο


Thanks, σε εμένα τουλάχιστον το UI επίσης έχει αλλάξει μεταξύ των δύο εκδόσεων (βελγική σε ιρλανδική) άρα ίσως και να υπήρχε κάποιο θέμα με Benelux.

Θα το δω και στην ίδια τηλεόραση (μοντέλο / έτος) που έχει ο πατέρας μου Ελλάδα και θα επανέλθω  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Thanks, σε εμένα τουλάχιστον το UI επίσης έχει αλλάξει μεταξύ των δύο εκδόσεων (βελγική σε ιρλανδική) άρα ίσως και να υπήρχε κάποιο θέμα με Benelux.
> 
> Θα το δω και στην ίδια τηλεόραση (μοντέλο / έτος) που έχει ο πατέρας μου Ελλάδα και θα επανέλθω


Ίσως πήρες τώρα την έκδοση του 2016 αν η TV ήταν χωρίς αναβάθμιση από το 2012.

----------


## nnn

Η F&U μου και αυτή έχει την έκδοση 2016 4.7.1 της εφαρμογής, αλλά* το UI Build αναβαθμίστηκε 27/3/19* (Τα Ελληνικά έπαιζαν από την αρχή βέβαια που την πήρα πέρσι).

----------


## gcf

Έκανα δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό, είδα ότι θα με ενδιέφερε αρκετό από το περιεχόμενό του, αλλά δεν προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω να δικαιολογεί τα 10€ το μήνα. Δεν είμαστε και πολλοί στο σπίτι, μια σύνδεση μας φτάνει. Αν έβρισκα κάποιον να μοιραστώ το δεκάρικο  :Whistle:  ίσως να το κρατούσα αλλά έτσι δεν νομίζω.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Έκανα δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό, είδα ότι θα με ενδιέφερε αρκετό από το περιεχόμενό του, αλλά δεν προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω να δικαιολογεί τα 10€ το μήνα. Δεν είμαστε και πολλοί στο σπίτι, μια σύνδεση μας φτάνει. Αν έβρισκα κάποιον να μοιραστώ το δεκάρικο  ίσως να το κρατούσα αλλά έτσι δεν νομίζω.


Καλά όλος ο κόσμος το μοιράζει με άλλους 3 και εσύ δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις άλλον έναν;

----------


## thourios

> Έκανα δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό, είδα ότι θα με ενδιέφερε αρκετό από το περιεχόμενό του, αλλά δεν προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω να δικαιολογεί τα 10€ το μήνα. Δεν είμαστε και πολλοί στο σπίτι, μια σύνδεση μας φτάνει. Αν έβρισκα κάποιον να μοιραστώ το δεκάρικο  ίσως να το κρατούσα αλλά έτσι δεν νομίζω.


Εγώ θα έλεγα να μας πληρώνουν κιόλας για να βλέπουμε. 10 ευρώ νομίζω είναι ευτελές το ποσό για αυτό το περιεχόμενο.

----------


## anon

Το πρόβλημα (για την Νετφλιξ) είναι ότι το καλό περιεχόμενο (για τον εκάστοτε θεατή, ανάλογα με τα γούστα του) ειναι λίγο. και δεν έχει αρκετά μπλοκμπάστερς. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε ένα χρόνο, δεν θα έχει νόημα να πληρώνεις. Και θα τα έχεις δεί όλα όσα σε ενδιαφέρουν, και αρκετά απο αυτά που δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν επίσης!

Και ναι, έχει και καλό περιεχόμενο, αλλά και πολλά σκουπίδια. Αλλα τα σκουπίδια για κάποιον, για άλλον μπορεί ναναι δαμάντια (και το αντίστροφο).

----------


## Dimitris_80

ολη η κινηματογραφικη βιομηχανια χτιζεται τα τελευταια χρονια πανω στο νετφλιξ. Δικές του παραγωγες, σειρες κυριως. Ο κινηματογραφος οπως τον ξεραμε, πεθανε. Δε θα βγαινουν τοσο πολυ ταινιες για να πας να τις δεις στο πανι. Οι νεες υπερπαραγωγες ειναι είτε στο νετφλιξ ειτε στους αντιπαλους του (Apple κυρίως).

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ακόμα δεν πέθανε τίποτα.
Ο κινηματογράφος είναι ακόμα μεγάλη αγορά στις ΗΠΑ και είναι *διαφορετικό προϊόν* από το streaming. Ο κόσμος πάει cinema για βραδυνή έξοδο, όχι απαραίτητα για να δει ταινία.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> ολη η κινηματογραφικη βιομηχανια χτιζεται τα τελευταια χρονια πανω στο νετφλιξ. Δικές του παραγωγες, σειρες κυριως. Ο κινηματογραφος οπως τον ξεραμε, πεθανε. Δε θα βγαινουν τοσο πολυ ταινιες για να πας να τις δεις στο πανι. Οι νεες υπερπαραγωγες ειναι είτε στο νετφλιξ ειτε στους αντιπαλους του (Apple κυρίως).


Χαχαχα σιγά μην περιμένει και ο Κρίστοφερ Νόλαν το Νετφλιξ ή το κάθε Νετφλιξ για να βγάλει την επόμενη ταινία του.
Ένας πάροχος είναι όχι το σινεμά το ίδιο.
Εναλλακτικό τρόπο διασκέδασης προσφέρει, δεν καθορίζει όλο το είδος.

----------


## gcf

> Εγώ θα έλεγα να μας πληρώνουν κιόλας για να βλέπουμε. 10 ευρώ νομίζω είναι ευτελές το ποσό για αυτό το περιεχόμενο.


Περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτες.
Αν έβγαζαν αρκετά συχνά μια ταινία σαν το Ρόμα, έδινα και πολύ περισσότερα. Ή σειρές σαν το Mindhunters, ή τις σειρές του HBO.
Αλλά αυτά που θα έβλεπα ευχαρίστως είναι λίγα, δεν είναι πολλά τα 10 το μήνα, είναι ότι σε 3-4 μήνες ίσως τα έχω εξαντλήσει.

Edit: περίπου τα ίδια δηλαδή που έγραψε όπως βλέπω και ο anon πιο πάνω.

----------


## ThReSh

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι δύσκολο να δώσει το ΗΒΟ τις σειρές του σε άλλη πλατφόρμα όταν έχει την δικιά του Premium Cable...

----------


## minas

> Περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτες.
> Αν έβγαζαν αρκετά συχνά μια ταινία σαν το Ρόμα, έδινα και πολύ περισσότερα. Ή σειρές σαν το Mindhunters, ή τις σειρές του HBO.
> Αλλά αυτά που θα έβλεπα ευχαρίστως είναι λίγα, δεν είναι πολλά τα 10 το μήνα, είναι ότι σε 3-4 μήνες ίσως τα έχω εξαντλήσει.
> 
> Edit: περίπου τα ίδια δηλαδή που έγραψε όπως βλέπω και ο anon πιο πάνω.


Δεν χρειάζεται να το έχεις συνέχεια ενεργό, κι εγώ το είχα διακόψει πριν λίγους μήνες και τώρα θα το ξαναβάλω και θα δω τα καινούργια...

----------


## lewton

> Περί ορέξεως, κολοκυθόπιτες.
> Αν έβγαζαν αρκετά συχνά μια ταινία σαν το Ρόμα, έδινα και πολύ περισσότερα. Ή σειρές σαν το Mindhunters, ή τις σειρές του HBO.
> Αλλά αυτά που θα έβλεπα ευχαρίστως είναι λίγα, δεν είναι πολλά τα 10 το μήνα, είναι ότι σε 3-4 μήνες ίσως τα έχω εξαντλήσει.
> 
> Edit: περίπου τα ίδια δηλαδή που έγραψε όπως βλέπω και ο anon πιο πάνω.


Μπορείς να κάνεις λογαριασμό για 3-4 μήνες και μετά να τον καταργήσεις.
Δε σε δένουν με μακροχρόνια συμβόλαια.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Βλέπω με το AMAZON FIRE STICK μια χαρά σε 1080p.
Όμως μόνο στο PEAKY BINDERS έχω χιόνι σε πολλές σκηνές.
Φταίει η συγκεκριμένη σειρά; 
Αναφέρομαι στην πρώτη σεζόν.

----------


## thourios

Εμένα την πρώτη sesaon στο Walking Dead μου την έδειχνε στα 720p ενώ τις υπόλοιπες στα 1080p. Μάλλον έφταιγε η σειρά. Αυτά σε τηλεόραση smart certified.

----------


## thourios

Βλέπω ότι και σε Panasonic TX-55AS640E η εφαρμογή του Netflix είναι πλέον στα  Ελληνικά και τα μενού και οι περιλήψεις.
Όχι όμως οι ταινίες με το διαδραστικό περιεχόμενο.

----------


## chrismasgr

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση . Έχω να κάνω ανανέωση από Νοέμβριο ή Δεκέμβριο του 2018 . Πάω να κάνω ανανέωση και μου δίνει δώρο ξανά ένα μήνα . Ενώ τον δωρεάν μήνα τον έχω πάρει . Γιατί γίνεται αυτό ; Με μηδένισε και ξαναρχίσω από την αρχή ;

----------


## Zus

Πριν λίγες ημέρες μου ήρθε προωθητικό μήνυμα για έναν ακόμα μήνα δωρεάν σε μία παλιά κάρτα που χρέωνα μέχρι πέρυσι. Μήπως σου έχει έρθει κάτι αντίστοιχο και δεν το παρατήρησες?

----------


## Hetfield

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση . Έχω να κάνω ανανέωση από Νοέμβριο ή Δεκέμβριο του 2018 . Πάω να κάνω ανανέωση και μου δίνει δώρο ξανά ένα μήνα . Ενώ τον δωρεάν μήνα τον έχω πάρει . Γιατί γίνεται αυτό ; Με μηδένισε και ξαναρχίσω από την αρχή ;


Ο λογος ειναι οτι μετα απο καποιο διαστημα τα στοιχεια του λογαριασμου σου διαγραφονται εντελως για λογους προστασιας προσωπικων δεδομενων.
Αν κανεις ανανεωση πες μας αν βλεπεις τα παλια σου αγαπημενα και το ιστορικο σου.

----------


## Zus

> Ο λογος ειναι οτι μετα απο καποιο διαστημα τα στοιχεια του λογαριασμου σου διαγραφονται εντελως για λογους προστασιας προσωπικων δεδομενων.
> Αν κανεις ανανεωση πες μας αν βλεπεις τα παλια σου αγαπημενα και το ιστορικο σου.


Δεκέμβρη 2018 δεν πέρασε τόσος καιρός.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Γερμανία έμαθα ότι πήγε ήδη στα 16€.
Αναμενόμενο ότι θα αυξηθούν οι τιμές όπως πάει το πράγμα.

----------


## galotzas

Καλησπερα

Μετα την χτεσινη αναβαθμιση στο android ΔΕΝ μου εμφανιζει το εικονιδιο που εμφανιζε ωστε να περασω την εφαρμογη στην smart tv οπως γινεται και με το youtube. Γνωριζει καποιος κατι σχετικο η εχω την μοναδικη smart tv στην ελλαδα που δεν εχει εφαρμογη netflix?(πολυ πιθανο)

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Καλησπερα
> 
> Μετα την χτεσινη αναβαθμιση στο android ΔΕΝ μου εμφανιζει το εικονιδιο που εμφανιζε ωστε να περασω την εφαρμογη στην smart tv οπως γινεται και με το youtube. Γνωριζει καποιος κατι σχετικο η εχω την μοναδικη smart tv στην ελλαδα που δεν εχει εφαρμογη netflix?(πολυ πιθανο)


αυτο το αφαιρεσαν και στα iphone παντως πριν λιγο καιρο, μιλας για την αποστολη της εικονας στην smart tv, οπως στο youtube.

----------


## galotzas

Ναι ακριβως αυτο.!!

----------


## zeronero

Δοκίμασες, φαντάζομαι force stop και clear cache στην εφαρμογή.
Πάντως σε 2 chromecast (ένα 2nd gen και ένα builtin σε sony ATV2) εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το σχετικό εικονίδιο και να streamάρει (έκδοση 30/04/2019).
Σε τι TV δοκιμάζεις; Μήπως υπάρχει εκεί το πρόβλημα (mirror/miracast);

----------


## galotzas

> Δοκίμασες, φαντάζομαι force stop και clear cache στην εφαρμογή.
> Πάντως σε 2 chromecast (ένα 2nd gen και ένα builtin σε sony ATV2) εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το σχετικό εικονίδιο και να streamάρει (έκδοση 30/04/2019).
> Σε τι TV δοκιμάζεις; Μήπως υπάρχει εκεί το πρόβλημα (mirror/miracast);


F&U ειναι και αναθεμα την ωρα που την πηρα. Του youtube το εικονιδιο συνεχιζει να δουλευει κανονικα ενω του netflix μετα την χτεσινη αναβαθμιση εξαφανιστηκε. Εχω λυση και το περναω μεσω smart/view απο το μενου του samsung αλλα δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## zeronero

Off Topic


		F&U, Sony, Samsung και λοιπές αξιολύπητες υλοποιήσεις...
Η φθηνή λύση είναι ένα chromecast, και η ακριβή ένα shield και η smart TV απλά ως monitor.
Και αυτό ισχύει ακόμη και για τις sony που "φοράνε" android TV και σε κάθε αναβάθμιση γίνονται χειρότερες. Τo μόνο που αξίζει στις συγκεκριμένες είναι το image processor (X1 και λοιπά). Μονο monitor λοιπόν.

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Σε Samsung του 2013 πάντως συνεχίζει και παίζει άψογα το Netflix. Ξέρουμε αν παίζει ΟΚ σε πρόσφατες πρόσφατες F&U γιατί με ενδιαφέρει για αγορά/χρήση Netflix σε συγγενή;

----------


## thourios

Δηλαδή σε κάποιες τηλεοράσεις αφαιρέθηκε τελείως η εφαρμογή του netflix ενώ πρώτα υπήρχε; Ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά; Αν αφαιρέθηκε πόσο παλιά είναι η τηλεόραση στην οποία αναφέρεσαι;
Οι FU έχουν εφαρμογές από την vestel.

----------


## galotzas

Αν λες για μενα δεν ειχε ποτε εφαρμογη netflix η fu μου. Απλα εξαφανιστηκε το εικονιδιο που παραθετω στο screenshot

----------


## thourios

Κατανοητό. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## galotzas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σε Samsung του 2013 πάντως συνεχίζει και παίζει άψογα το Netflix. Ξέρουμε αν παίζει ΟΚ σε πρόσφατες πρόσφατες F&U γιατί με ενδιαφέρει για αγορά/χρήση Netflix σε συγγενή;


H f&u που εχω και οι υπολοιπες οσο εχω δει εχουν ενα store που λεγεται vewd store. Για μενα ειναι απαραδεκτο και απαρχαιωμενο. Εφαρμογη netflix δεν υπαρχει και οι υπολοιπες οσο αφορα iptv ας πουμε ανοιγουν αλλα κρεμάνε. Γενικα ειναι αργη και ιχυει το οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις. Και ειναι μοντελο 39' τριετιας. Για μενα μακρια απο fu

----------


## 29gk

FU 5ετιας, 3ετιας και περσινη 32" ολες αν και μαλλον διαφορετικα μοντελα, παιζουν netflix και youtube κανονικα και χωρις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## galotzas

> FU 5ετιας, 3ετιας και περσινη 32" ολες αν και μαλλον διαφορετικα μοντελα, παιζουν netflix και youtube κανονικα και χωρις κανενα προβλημα.


Εχεις την εφαρμογη netflix? Στην f&u ενοοω

----------


## 29gk

> Εχεις την εφαρμογη netflix? Στην f&u ενοοω


Ναι. Και κουμπι στο χειριστηριο, τουλαχιστον στις 2. Στην πιο παλια δεν το θυμαμαι και δεν την εχω προχειρη.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> FU 5ετιας, 3ετιας και περσινη 32" ολες αν και μαλλον διαφορετικα μοντελα, παιζουν netflix και youtube κανονικα και χωρις κανενα προβλημα.


Επιβεβαιώνω τα παραπάνω σε μια FU 40άρα που πέτυχα αυτές τις μέρες.
Ανοιγε η εφαρμογή από το κουμπί στο τηλεκοντρόλ και έπαιζε ελληνικούς υπότιτλους επίσης.

----------


## 29gk

> Επιβεβαιώνω τα παραπάνω σε μια FU 40άρα που πέτυχα αυτές τις μέρες.
> Ανοιγε η εφαρμογή από το κουμπί στο τηλεκοντρόλ και έπαιζε ελληνικούς υπότιτλους επίσης.


Η εφαρμογη επισης ανοιγει και απο το μενου της τηλεορασης για το internet.

----------


## thourios

Πάλι καλά. Σε άλλες επώνυμες κρασάρει ο  player. Θα δοκιμάσω σε μια TurboX να δω τι γίνεται.

----------


## 29gk

Παντως τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες, και ο player των windows 10 εκανε προβληματακια. Τη μια δεν φορτωνε, την αλλη δεν επαιρνε τους κωδικους συνδεσης, την αλλη τερματιζε ξαφνικα και αυτα οχι σε ενα αλλα σε 2 διαφορετικα pc. Λεω μηπως το προβλημα δεν εντοπιζεται στις συσκευες αλλα στο ιδιο το netflix.

----------


## nnn

Σε F&U παίζει και σε εμένα, σε Samsung Smart σουπα-ντούπα, δεν παίζει από πέρσι, βγάζει μαύρη οθόνη και εμφανίζει μόνο υπότιτλους και ήχο.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Παντως τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες, και ο player των windows 10 εκανε προβληματακια. Τη μια δεν φορτωνε, την αλλη δεν επαιρνε τους κωδικους συνδεσης, την αλλη τερματιζε ξαφνικα και αυτα οχι σε ενα αλλα σε 2 διαφορετικα pc. Λεω μηπως το προβλημα δεν εντοπιζεται στις συσκευες αλλα στο ιδιο το netflix.


Κανένα τέτοιο θέμα με την μαμά εφαρμογή σε:
- τάμπλετ με Win 10
- Amazon fire stick

----------


## Iris07

*Για πρώτη φορά η Netlfix χάνει 100.000 συνδρομητές*

https://www.capital.gr/forbes/337249...00-sundromites

Χρειάζεται να δυναμώσει το πρόγραμμα του με νέες δυνατές σειρές,
τώρα που έχασε και τα Marvel..

Υπάρχουν κάποιες στα σκαριά.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Έρχεται Witcher, θα γίνει χαμός

----------


## Iris07

:One thumb up:

----------


## YAziDis

> *Για πρώτη φορά η Netlfix χάνει 100.000 συνδρομητές*
> 
> https://www.capital.gr/forbes/337249...00-sundromites
> 
> Χρειάζεται να δυναμώσει το πρόγραμμα του με νέες δυνατές σειρές,
> τώρα που έχασε και τα Marvel..
> 
> Υπάρχουν κάποιες στα σκαριά.


Βασικά μου φάνηκε πολύ κουλό το γεγονός ότι αύξησαν τη συνδρομή ενώ του χρόνου θα αρχίζει ο έντονος ανταγωνισμός από apple και disney. Πάντως όπως και να'χει το 2020 θα φέρει εξελίξεις, και το θέμα είναι το που θα πέσει η μπάλα και για τους καταναλωτές. Θα αφήσουν οι νέες εταιρίες που μπαίνουν στον χώρο αυτό το ανεπίσημο μοντέλο που μπορεί κάποιος με μια συνδρομή να τη μοιράζεται με άλλους 2-3? Διότι με Netflix, Amazon, Apple TV, Disney+, και HBO Max, η πίτα θα μοιραστεί αρκετά και δε θα είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να πληρώνει full συνδρομές και για τα 5.

----------


## anon

> Διότι με Netflix, Amazon, Apple TV, Disney+, και HBO Max, η πίτα θα μοιραστεί αρκετά και δε θα είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να πληρώνει full συνδρομές και για τα 5.


Aν και την Αμαζον βγάλτη απο το παιχνίδι, δεν παίζει με τους όρους των αλλωνών, περισσότερο σαν πλατφόρμα είναι όπου μέσω αυτής παίρνεις άλλες συνδρομές και τα έχεις όλα σε ένα (σαν χρήση, γιατί σαν κόστος είναι το ίδιο)
Ομως έχεις δίκιο, έπεται μεγάλη μάχη, τιτανομαχία.
Η Νετφλιξ, έχει την εμπειρία, έχει την υποδομή, και κτίζει υλικό, αλλά της λείπουν τα βαρβάτα ονόματα, ταινιες μπλοκμπάστερ κλπ.
Η Ντίσνευ, δεν έχει την εμπειρία, αλλά έχει καλό πακέτο ταινιών. Αλλά φτάνει μόνο αυτό; Η υποδομή είναι ένα άλλο θέμα
την ΗΒΟ δεν την βάζω στους σοβαρούς ανταγωνιστές. Πέραν μερικών σειρών όχι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Με τι θα γεμίσει τον κατάλογο;
Η Αpple μπορεί να έχει τεχνογνωσία, αλλά δεν έχει δικό της υλικό, οπότε εαν παίζει αλλονών, θα τα χρυσοπληρώνει αφήνοτας πενιχρά κέρδη, και μπορεί μόλις πάει να πιάσει καλό πελατολόγιο (όπως η Νετφλιξ), τότε να χάσει ξαφνικά και τον κατάλογο. Δεν την θεωρώ σοβαρό ανταγωνιστή.

Αρα ουσιαστικά μιλάμε για δυο πλατφόρμες που θα χτυπηθούν άγρια.
Νετφλιξ και Ντισνευ.
Ποιός θα επικρατήσει; 
Μην βιαστείτε να πείτε Ντισνευ.
Ναι, όλοι θέλουν τις ταινίες της Ντισνευ (παιδικά, Μάρβελ κλπ) αλλά η Νετφλιξ έχει σοβαρό κατάλογο απο σειρές πλέον. Επίσης έκανε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό κατα την γνώμη μου (αν και το ξεκίνησε αργά), παίρνει ταινίες απο διάφορα κράτη, και έχει πραγματικά διαμάντια ταινίες και σειρές απο διάφορες χώρες. Σε ένα παγκόσμιο περιβάλλον, ναι, οι ΗΠΑ και 'αντε βάλε και Ευρώπη είναι σημαντικό πελατολόγιο, αλλά δεν είναι το μόνο, μπορείς να έχεις άλλους τόσους και περισσότερους συνδρομητές απο άλλες χώρες απο Ασία και Αφρική και Ν.Αμερική. Επίσης στην νεολαία, στα παιδιά, όλοι μπορεί να θέλουν να δούν την τελευταία ταινία Μαρβελ ή Του Στορυ, αλλά στο Νετφλιξ έχει Μανγκα που θα σε κρατήσουν για εκατοντάδες ώρες... (το ξέρω απο την κόρη μου, φανατική των Μανγκα). 

Αρα και οι δυο πλατφόρμες έχουν ισάριθμες θα έλεγα πιθανότητες, και θα κονταροχτυπηθούν άγρια. Σίγουρα η αύξηση τιμής στο Νετφλιξ, δεν είναι καλό για την πλατφόρμα. Εαν θέλει να κάνει παραγωγές, ας κάνει σε άλλες χώρες, πιο οικονομικές, απο τις ΗΠΑ. Πχ το Τσερνόμπυλ στοίχησε ελάχιστα σε σχέση με το Game of Thrones και είχε μεγαλύτερη ακροαματικότητα! (και τα δυο απο την ΗΒΟ)

Επίσης σημαντικό είναι πιός απο αυτούς τους δυο θα πάρει με το μέρος του τους υπολοίπους παραγωγούς. Αν στην αρχή μείνουν ουδέτεροι και δεν πάνε με κανέναν, πχ η ΗΒΟ δεν πάει με κανένα, ελάχιστο ρόλο θα παίξει αυτό στην μεταξύ τους μάχη. Το ίδιο, αν πάνε και με τους δυο. Οπότε θα παίξει ρόλο εαν πάνε με τον ένα εκ των δυο. Εκεί λοιπόν παίζει να δούμε ποιός θα διαπραγματευτεί καλύτερα και απορροφήσει άλλους, θα το κάνει η Ντίσνευ που έχει τεράστια κεφαλοποίηση και γνώση απορροφήσεων εταιριών ή η νέα Νετφλιξ; Αυτό θεωρώ ότι θα γίνει σχετικά σύντομα, μέσα στα επόμενα πέντα χρόνια, είναι η μόνη λογική εξήγηση. Και φυσικά θα επηρρεάσει πολύ τον ρού των εξελίξεων. Γιατί ο καθένας απο αυτούς, μόνο με τον δικό του κατάλογο, δεν έχει και πολλά πράγματα, αλλά εαν πάρει όλα τα άλλα, εκτός τον κατάλογο του αντιπάλου, τότε έχει πάρει και το παιχνίδι.

----------


## ThReSh

> την ΗΒΟ δεν την βάζω στους σοβαρούς ανταγωνιστές. Πέραν μερικών σειρών όχι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Με τι θα γεμίσει τον κατάλογο;


HBO = WB

- - - Updated - - -




> αλλά στο Νετφλιξ έχει Μανγκα που θα σε κρατήσουν για εκατοντάδες ώρες... (το ξέρω απο την κόρη μου, φανατική των Μανγκα).


Anime, manga είναι τα comics.  :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Anime, manga είναι τα comics.


Δηλώνω άσχετος!  :Razz:   :Razz:  Η κορη μου ξέρει απο αυτά. Και αγοράζει και κόμικς. Δεν έχει αγοράσει ποτέ Ντισνευ  :Wink:  και δεν είναι η μόνη.

----------


## Iris07

Ίσως κάτι γίνει και με το Hulu..

Διεθνές το Hulu μετά το κλείσιμο της συμφωνίας Disney/Fox
https://gr.ign.com/hulu/62299/news/d...nias-disneyfox

Προσφέρει Addon για HBO, Showtime, Cinemax, Starz..

https://www.hulu.com/welcome

----------


## PopManiac

Βασικά, κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στα streaming, με ποιον τρόπο ακόμα άγνωστο όμως.

Η Αμαζόνα δεν έχει βρει τα πατήματά της ακόμα, με ελάχιστες (απειροελάχιστες) εξαιρέσεις, δεν έχει περιεχόμενο και φαίνεται πως κάνει προσεκτικά βήματα ετοιμάζοντας ένα boost σε 2-3 χρόνια όταν θα βγάλει τη LOTR σειρά.

Η Netflix, ναι μεν "ξερνά" υλικό αλλά με πολύ χαμηλή ποιότητα σε κριτικές εκτός από Stranger Things και άντε 1-2 τίτλους ακόμα. Της λείπει πάντως το νέο House of Cards, δλδ μια σειρά που θα κρατήσει το brand της Netflix ως σημείο αναφοράς - και εδώ που τα λέμε και το HOC είχε γίνει ελαφρώς κατάντια στους τελευταίους 2-3 κύκλους.

Η Disney έρχεται με βαριά - πολύ βαριά - χαρτιά, από Marvel και σειρές μέχρι προφανώς το Star Wars Mandalorian και άλλα που εμφανίζονται άμεσα, αλλά κι εκεί πέρα από Marvel / SW δεν έχουμε και πολλά άλλα (ακόμα).

Το ΗΒΟ έχει βέβαια τα σκήπτρα στην ποιότητα (Deuce / Chernobyl κλπ) αλλά μετά το Game of Thrones δεν έχει τίποτε που να πλησιάζει παρασάγγες την επιτυχία (και προφανώς συνδρομές) του GoT.

Ταυτόχρονα τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια ΗΠΑ και αλλού, αρχίζουν κι εκείνα δειλά να μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι, ήδη τα αμερικανικά κανάλια ζητούν πίσω από Netflix / streamers τους τίτλους που τους είχαν δανείσει (Friends / Seinfeld) βλέποντας την τεράστια δημοφιλία τους ακόμα και σήμερα.

Και όλα τα παραπάνω προφανώς με ένα κοινό που έχει πεπερασμένη οικονομική δυνατότητα αλλά κυρίως *χρόνο* καθώς ακόμα και αν είχαμε όλοι μας διαθέσιμο προϋπολογισμό να πληρώσουμε για ΟΛΑ τα παραπάνω, η μέρα έχει μόλις 24 ώρες... Αυτό προφανώς είναι το απόλυτο όριο

Κατά συνέπεια, θεωρώ ότι είμαστε στην αρχή και θα έχουμε εξελίξεις στην επόμενη 3/5ετία. 

Βάζοντας βέβαια στο mix και τα ρυθμιστικά / νομικά θέματα με πλατφόρμες (ανταγωνισμός κλπ) και πολιτικές εξελίξεις το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι όλα είναι αβέβαια στο πού θα καταλήξουμε.

Ελπίζω να είναι προς το συμφέρον του καταναλωτή και να μην αρχίσουν οι αυξήσεις από μονοπώλια

----------


## Zus

Το μόνο επικίνδυνο είναι τυχόν εξαγορά δισεκατομμυρίων του Netflix από τα αρπακτικά του Hollywood. Γιατί έτσι έχουν μάθει  :Wink: 

Τα πλάνα με τον κάθε κατακαημένο να ανοίγει πλατφόρμα με συνδρομή είναι καταδικασμένα να αποτύχουν. Λίγοι θα παίξουν μπάλα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Το μόνο επικίνδυνο είναι τυχόν εξαγορά δισεκατομμυρίων του Netflix από τα αρπακτικά του Hollywood. Γιατί έτσι έχουν μάθει 
> 
> Τα πλάνα με τον κάθε κατακαημένο να ανοίγει πλατφόρμα με συνδρομή είναι καταδικασμένα να αποτύχουν. Λίγοι θα παίξουν μπάλα.


Περισσότερο θα με ανησυχήσει ένα δυοπώλιο πλατφορμών, π.χ. Αμαζόνας και Disney.

Οι εταιρείες Hollywood λίγη όρεξη (και χρήμα) έχουν για να εξαγοράσουν NF, ενώ π.χ. Αμαζόνα έχει ζεστό χρήμα και μπορεί "άνετα". Αν και εδώ μπαίνουν ρυθμιστικά / νομικά ζητήματα επίσης.

Γι'αυτό και λέω ότι το μέλλον αβέβαιο ως προς το πού θα καταλήξουμε. 

Συμφωνούμε στο ότι το παρόν "μοντέλο" του καθενός να παρέχει streaming είναι μη βιώσιμο, τόσο οικονομικά όσο και χρονικά.

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι η Netflix είναι για πολλά δισεκατομμύρια στο κόκκινο και συνεχίζει να μπαίνει διαρκώς μέσα λόγω ασταμάτητων παραγωγών. Οι επενδυτές βέβαια δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στο βαθμό που μεγαλώνει η βάση συνδρομητών.

Γι'αυτό και η Netflix φαίνεται πως κοιτά την ποσότητα και όχι ποιότητα, απλά να αυξάνει συνδρομητές ενώ να βγάζει τόσο πράγμα έξω που να κρατά τους υφιστάμενους. Αλλά, κι εκείνη οικονομικά δεν είναι βιώσιμη πλην αν αυξήσει σημαντικά τη συνδρομή της. 

Η στρατηγική τους φαίνεται πως είναι there can be only one στο μέλλον και έτσι με μεγάλη βάση συνδρομητών, διπλάσια συνδρομή (αλλά μονοπωλιακή παρουσία και έτσι να κάθεται οικονομικά στον καθένα) θα βγάζει κέρδος.

----------


## anon

αναμενόμενο είναι ότι θα επικρατούσαν δυο το πολύ τρείς κολοσσοί, παγκοσμιως.
Ολοι οι παραγωγοί ταινιών και κανάλια κλπ, θα δίνουν υλικό σε αυτές τις πλατφόρμες.
Ειναι μάλλον νωρίς να μιλάμε, γιατί σε παγκόσμια κλιμακα λιγο ρόλο παίζει η πλατφόρμα Ντίσνευ, εαν έχει υλικό μόνο απο την πάρτη της. Οπως είπα, αναμενόμενο είναι να γίνουν συνεργασίες και συγχωνευσεις. Οποιος μαζέψει σκούπα περισσότερα, μάλλον θα επικρατήσει.
Επίσης στο παγκόσμιο προσκήνιο, όποιος έχει περισσότερο τοπικό περιεχόμενο, επίσης θα έχει ένα σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα. Πχ αν το Νετφλιξ είχε ότι υλικό είχε κυκλοφορήσει απο Ελλάδα, λογικά θα είχε μεγαλυτερο κοινό απο μια Ντισνευ που θα έχει μόνο Ντισνευ (σειρές, ταινίες, μάρβελ κλπ). 
Ουσιαστικά ο αγώνας είναι αγώνας περιεχομένου.

----------


## Zus

Ερώτηση, η Netflix πουλάει το προιόν της που είναι οι σειρές ή οι ταινίες που έχουν την υπογραφή της? Έχει δηλαδή έξτρα έσοδα πουλώντας μία σειρά στο STAR για παράδειγμα ύστερα φυσικά από 1-2 σαιζόν από την κυκλοφορία?

----------


## PopManiac

> Ερώτηση, η Netflix πουλάει το προιόν της που είναι οι σειρές ή οι ταινίες που έχουν την υπογραφή της? Έχει δηλαδή έξτρα έσοδα πουλώντας μία σειρά στο STAR για παράδειγμα ύστερα φυσικά από 1-2 σαιζόν από την κυκλοφορία?


Μέχρι στιγμής δεν βλέπω πώς συμφέρει τη NF να πουλήσει σειρά / ταινία της σε εθνικό κανάλι από τη στιγμή που το μοντέλο της είναι παγκόσμιο streaming με τοπικότητα (μεταγλωτίσεις / υπότιτλους).

Χρήμα προς το παρόν ΔΕΝ βγάζει η NF, είναι στο κόκκινο (επειδή αυξάνει γεωμετρικά την παραγωγή της συν τις άδειες που πληρώνει) και ίσα ίσα που χρυσοπληρώνει μη δικές της σειρές και ταινίες αλλά κάπως πρέπει να κρατήσει καταναλωτές

----------


## anon

> Ερώτηση, η Netflix πουλάει το προιόν της που είναι οι σειρές ή οι ταινίες που έχουν την υπογραφή της? Έχει δηλαδή έξτρα έσοδα πουλώντας μία σειρά στο STAR για παράδειγμα ύστερα φυσικά από 1-2 σαιζόν από την κυκλοφορία?


φυσικά. αλλο το ενα αλλο το άλλο.
και επίσης πρόβλημα αποτελεί επειδή στο παρελθόν όταν εταιρίες διανομείς έπαιρναν τίτλους (ταινίες ή σειρές) για αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευση. Επειδή δεν υπήρχε παλαιότερα ρήτρα για streaming, εκείνες οι σειρές ή ταινίες, δεν μπορεί να τις παίξει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ στην Ελλάδα εαν δεν πάρει άδεια (με πληρωμή φυσικά) απο τον εντόπιο αποκλειστικό διανομέα! 
Πχ το ΡΟΜΑ που ειναι ταινία του Νετφλιξ, βραβευμένη, μπορεις να την δείς στο Νετλιξ, ή σε κάποιο κινηματογράφο ίσως. Οι προβολές σε κινηματογράφους ή σε τηλεοπτικά δίκτυα, είναι άλλα έσοδα για την Νετφλιξ.

----------


## Zus

> Μέχρι στιγμής δεν βλέπω πώς συμφέρει τη NF να πουλήσει σειρά / ταινία της σε εθνικό κανάλι από τη στιγμή που το μοντέλο της είναι παγκόσμιο streaming με τοπικότητα (μεταγλωτίσεις / υπότιτλους).
> 
> Χρήμα προς το παρόν ΔΕΝ βγάζει η NF, είναι στο κόκκινο (επειδή αυξάνει γεωμετρικά την παραγωγή της συν τις άδειες που πληρώνει) και ίσα ίσα που χρυσοπληρώνει μη δικές της σειρές και ταινίες αλλά κάπως πρέπει να κρατήσει καταναλωτές


Μετά από ένα εύλογο διάστημα δεν νομίζω πως είναι τρομερό να πουλήσει την 1η σαιζόν του Stranger Things για παράδειγμα. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πει κανείς, ωραία δεν κάνω συνδρομή γιατί θα δω σε 2 χρόνια την σειρά στο STAR κλπ. Άσε που θα είναι και τρομερή διαφήμιση για τις επόμενες καινούργιες σαιζόν που θα παίζουν αποκλειστικά στο Netflix.

----------


## PopManiac

> φυσικά. αλλο το ενα αλλο το άλλο.
> και επίσης πρόβλημα αποτελεί επειδή στο παρελθόν όταν εταιρίες διανομείς έπαιρναν τίτλους (ταινίες ή σειρές) για αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευση. Επειδή δεν υπήρχε παλαιότερα ρήτρα για streaming, εκείνες οι σειρές ή ταινίες, δεν μπορεί να τις παίξει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ στην Ελλάδα εαν δεν πάρει άδεια (με πληρωμή φυσικά) απο τον εντόπιο αποκλειστικό διανομέα! 
> Πχ το ΡΟΜΑ που ειναι ταινία του Νετφλιξ, βραβευμένη, μπορεις να την δείς στο Νετλιξ, ή σε κάποιο κινηματογράφο ίσως. Οι προβολές σε κινηματογράφους ή σε τηλεοπτικά δίκτυα, είναι άλλα έσοδα για την Νετφλιξ.


Σε διορθώνω: Η NF ΔΕΝ επιθυμεί προβολές σε αίθουσες των ταινιών της, αλλά το κάνει για να μπορούν να αναγνωριστούν ως ταινίες όπως π.χ. το Ρόμα

- - - Updated - - -




> Μετά από ένα εύλογο διάστημα δεν νομίζω πως είναι τρομερό να πουλήσει την 1η σαιζόν του Stranger Things για παράδειγμα. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πει κανείς, ωραία δεν κάνω συνδρομή γιατί θα δω σε 2 χρόνια την σειρά στο STAR κλπ. Άσε που θα είναι και τρομερή διαφήμιση για τις επόμενες καινούργιες σαιζόν που θα παίζουν αποκλειστικά στο Netflix.


Πιθανώς, αν το Star θα θέλει να την αγοράσει με τη λογική να την σπρώξει μόνο σε κοινό που δεν έχει laptop / tablets στην ουσία. 

Γι'αυτό και λέω ότι είναι νωρίς και σίγουρα θα είναι κρίσιμη η ερχόμενη 3/5ετία

----------


## anon

> Σε διορθώνω: Η NF ΔΕΝ επιθυμεί προβολές σε αίθουσες των ταινιών της, αλλά το κάνει για να μπορούν να αναγνωριστούν ως ταινίες όπως π.χ. το Ρόμα


Αυτό που ξέρουμε εως τώρα ειναι:
Η Νετφλιξ θέλει να πάράγει ταινίες, αλλά να αναγνωριζεται σαν παραγωγός ταινιών όπως τα μεγάλα στούντιο (για να μπορεί να συμμετέχει στα Οσκαρ, πληρώνει που πληρώνει τα άντερά της για ταινίες)
Ηδη αναγνωρίστηκε ως μέλος του σωματείου παραγωγών ταινιών MPAA.  :Wink: 
Δεν νομίζω να την χαλάει να βγάζει το εξτραδάκι απο κινηματογράφους.
Ο πόλεμος απο τα στούντιο φημολογείται ότι θα καταλαγιάσει με κάποιας μορφής συμφωνία, ότι οι ταινίες ταινίες, δεν θα βγαίνουν αμέσως στην πλατφόρμα αλλά μετά απο 2-4 εβδομάδες προβολής σε κινηματογράφους. Μάλλον πάμε για το 2 εβδομάδες. Το οποίο για την Νετφλιξ δεν είναι και τίποτε σοβαρό, μικρή η διαφορά. Ισως τελικά να γίνει και μικρότερο έως και καθόλου το διάστημα, αλλά για να μπορεί να αναγνωρίζεται ως στούντιο ταινιών (και όχι μορφής τηλεοπτικό κανάλι) θα πρέπει να έχει ταινίες σε κινηματογράφους (ακόμα και με ζημία). Αλλιώς θα την βγάλουν απο τα Οσκαρ, και θα πηγαίνει μόνο για Εμυ. Οπως το λές δηλαδή, θα τις βγάζει σινεμά. αλλά θα πληρώνεται κιόλας.
Απο την στιγμή που θα τις βγάζει τις ταινίες σε κινηματογράφους, κάλλιστα θα μπορεί να τις δώσει και σε τηλεοπτική μετάδοση, είναι άλλο κανάλι μετάδοσης, και αναγνωρησιμότητα θα της δώσει σαν στουντιο και έξτρα χρήμα. WIN-WIN

----------


## tsigarid

Ξέρει κανείς αν το πακέτο που στέλνει DVD στο σπίτι στις ΗΠΑ είναι κερδοφόρο για τη Netflix; Είναι η μόνη που το κάνει αυτό, και αυξάνει γεωμετρικά τον αριθμό των διαθέσιμων ταινιών. Εγώ μόνο με streaming option μάλλον δεν θα είχα καν συνδρομή, δεν με ικανοποιεί η ποικιλία και δεν βλέπω σειρές.

----------


## famous-walker

> Ξέρει κανείς αν το πακέτο που στέλνει DVD στο σπίτι στις ΗΠΑ είναι κερδοφόρο για τη Netflix; Είναι η μόνη που το κάνει αυτό, και αυξάνει γεωμετρικά τον αριθμό των διαθέσιμων ταινιών. Εγώ μόνο με streaming option μάλλον δεν θα είχα καν συνδρομή, δεν με ικανοποιεί η ποικιλία και δεν βλέπω σειρές.


https://fortune.com/2018/05/21/netflix-dvd-business/

----------


## lewton

> https://fortune.com/2018/05/21/netflix-dvd-business/


 $56 million in profit on just $99 million in revenue  :Worthy: 
Aυτό είναι profit margin!

----------


## famous-walker

> $56 million in profit on just $99 million in revenue 
> Aυτό είναι profit margin!


Εξαιρετικα νούμερα πράγματι.

----------


## hoannis

Μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλο το νούμερο.
Μήπως είναι κέρδη που δεν περιλαμβάνουν το κόστος των σειρών?
Μήπως υπολογίζουν μόνο το κόστος των dvd , της παραγγελιοληψίας και της παράδοσης?
Από την άλλη πάλι μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο μία εταιρεία αυτού του μεγέθους να υπολογίζει τα κέρδη της με αυτό τον τρόπο.
Ξέρει κανείς τι υπολογίζεται στο κόστος?

----------


## famous-walker

> Μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλο το νούμερο.
> Μήπως είναι κέρδη που δεν περιλαμβάνουν το κόστος των σειρών?
> Μήπως υπολογίζουν μόνο το κόστος των dvd , της παραγγελιοληψίας και της παράδοσης?
> Από την άλλη πάλι μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο μία εταιρεία αυτού του μεγέθους να υπολογίζει τα κέρδη της με αυτό τον τρόπο.
> Ξέρει κανείς τι υπολογίζεται στο κόστος?


Διαφήμιση, προώθηση γενικά, δεν παίζει. Ούτε σημαντικές επενδύσεις βέβαια καθώς η αγορά είναι κορεσμένη και θέμα εξέλιξης του κεφαλαιουχικου εξοπλισμού δεν υφίσταται. Άλλη εναλλακτική δεν υπάρχει να πιέζει το κόστος, οπότε δεν είναι και παράλογα τα νούμερα.

----------


## tsigarid

Ο μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος είναι ότι όλο και λιγότεροι δυνητικοί πελάτες έχον dvd players, κατά τη γνώμη μου, και όχι το κέρδος που είναι δεδομένο.

----------


## mzaf

Στο netflix το "Game of thrones"
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...-benioff-weiss

----------


## jap

Αυτό κατάλαβες; Διάβασε τα βασικά του άρθρου πριν ποστάρεις.

----------


## anon

οσοι έχετε Νεφλιξ (και όσοι ξέρετε πως να το βρείτε) δείτε το Great Hack.
Πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμος να κόψω την συνδρομή ελέω άυξησης τιμής και επειδή έχω δεί βασικά οτιδήποτε που νομίζω ότι αξίζει, είπα να δώσω λίγη παράταση ακόμα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> οσοι έχετε Νεφλιξ (και όσοι ξέρετε πως να το βρείτε) δείτε το Great Hack.
> Πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμος να κόψω την συνδρομή ελέω άυξησης τιμής και επειδή έχω δεί βασικά οτιδήποτε που νομίζω ότι αξίζει, είπα να δώσω λίγη παράταση ακόμα.


Το έχουμε αναφέρει εκτενώς πάντως στο θέμα των ταινιών και επίσης στα νέα για το πρόστιμο στο Facebook.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> οσοι έχετε Νεφλιξ (και όσοι ξέρετε πως να το βρείτε) δείτε το Great Hack.
> Πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμος να κόψω την συνδρομή ελέω άυξησης τιμής και επειδή έχω δεί βασικά οτιδήποτε που νομίζω ότι αξίζει, είπα να δώσω λίγη παράταση ακόμα.


ναι το συνιστώ και εγώ το Great Hack

----------


## anon

> Το έχουμε αναφέρει εκτενώς πάντως στο θέμα των ταινιών και επίσης στα νέα για το πρόστιμο στο Facebook.


την ιστορία την ξέρουμε απο άρθα και ειδήσεις. Τωρα με το ντοκυμαντέρ είναι και μια άλλη οπτική. 
Βλέπω ότι απο την μια το Νετφλιξ "δυσκολεύεται" σε μπλοκμπάστερς, και έτσι προσπαθεί να πιάσει όλα τα άλλα. Σειρές, ντοκυμαντέρ, σταντ απ κομεντι κλπ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> την ιστορία την ξέρουμε απο άρθα και ειδήσεις. Τωρα με το ντοκυμαντέρ είναι και μια άλλη οπτική. 
> Βλέπω ότι απο την μια το Νετφλιξ "δυσκολεύεται" σε μπλοκμπάστερς, και έτσι προσπαθεί να πιάσει όλα τα άλλα. Σειρές, ντοκυμαντέρ, σταντ απ κομεντι κλπ.


τα blockbusters ανήκουν στις γνωστές εταιρείες που τα προωθούν στις δικές τους υπηρεσίες streaming

αυτό που πρέπει να καταλάβουν όλοι όσοι έχουν υπηρεσίες streaming η πίτα είναι μικρή δεν σηκώνει πολλούς

άλλωστε υπάρχουν τα κανονικά κανάλια τηλεόρασης + συνδρομητικά κανάλια τηλεόρασης + κινηματογράφος

έτσι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ανά χώρα γίνεται ένα τεράστιο κουβάρι που δύσκολα θα βρουν άκρη...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> την ιστορία την ξέρουμε απο άρθα και ειδήσεις. Τωρα με το ντοκυμαντέρ είναι και μια άλλη οπτική. 
> Βλέπω ότι απο την μια το Νετφλιξ "δυσκολεύεται" σε μπλοκμπάστερς, και έτσι προσπαθεί να πιάσει όλα τα άλλα. Σειρές, ντοκυμαντέρ, σταντ απ κομεντι κλπ.


Μα για το ντοκυμανταίρ μιλάμε.
Έχει βγει εδώ και μήνες η ταινία, δεν βγήκε χτες.

----------


## 8anos

Εγώ για παράδειγμα δεν είχα δει τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα που το ανάφεραν, οπότε καλό ήταν που την έφερε στην επιφάνεια ο ανονας για εμάς που δεν το παρακολουθήσαμε.

----------


## jap

Το έχει προβάλει το ίδιο το netflix παντοιοτρόπως. Είναι από τις λίγες περιπτώσεις που δεν είπα μα τι %##@& είναι πάλι αυτά που προτείνουν. Υποχρεωτική παρακολούθηση για millenials και νεότερους που ξημεροβραδιάζονται σε μια οθόνη και δεν ξέρουν να διαβάζουν και άρθρα όπως λέτε. Εγώ έχω στη λίστα να δω και την ταινία με τον τύπο με την καράφλα που τον ανέφεραν στο ντοκιμαντέρ.

----------


## anon

> Μα για το ντοκυμανταίρ μιλάμε.
> Έχει βγει εδώ και μήνες η ταινία, δεν βγήκε χτες.


sorry, δεν το ξερα. πριν λιγο την είδα.

----------


## mzaf

> Αυτό κατάλαβες; Διάβασε τα βασικά του άρθρου πριν ποστάρεις.


Ωχ θεε μου....Καταραμένη ζέστη!!!

----------


## Iris07

*Η σκληρή αριθμητική λέει πως η μετοχή της Netflix θα μπορούσε να βυθιστεί 70%*
https://www.capital.gr/diethni/33766...a-buthistei-70

_Η φρενήρης ανάπτυξη χάρισε στη μετοχή της Netflix άνοδο 8.500% από το 2009._

Καιρός να πουλήσει όποιος έχει από το 2009!!  :Cool:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> *Η σκληρή αριθμητική λέει πως η μετοχή της Netflix θα μπορούσε να βυθιστεί 70%*
> https://www.capital.gr/diethni/33766...a-buthistei-70
> 
> _Η φρενήρης ανάπτυξη χάρισε στη μετοχή της Netflix άνοδο 8.500% από το 2009._
> 
> Καιρός να πουλήσει όποιος έχει από το 2009!!


Το άρθρο είναι αντιγραφή ενός από Forbes.που έχει βγει εδώ και βδομάδες.
Όλα αυτά τα δεδομένα είναι γνωστά εδώ και καιρό.
Όντως ο ανταγωνισμός είναι σκληρός.

----------


## mzaf

Πέντε δις DVD!!!
https://www.engadget.com/2019/08/26/...billion-discs/

----------


## kostas2005

Προσοχή
κολπο για να κλέψουν την καρτα μου... 


2 εμαιλ έστειλαν ...

Για το πρώτο πάτησαν forgot password και μου ήρθε κανονικά πχ απο το netflix στην προκειμένη οπου και το αγνοησα γιατί δεν ειχα πατησει εγω forgot...

και μετά απο λιγο παλι εμαιλ με την εμφάνιση του netflix ζητώντας να κάνω κατι αλλο

Την ψιλιαστικα και το μετεφερα στα spam. Εκει το ανοιξα και το είδα και τσεκαρα τον αποστολέα που καμια σχέση..

Βλέπεις το πρώτο ότι είναι οκ και στο καπάκι σκάει το μαϊμού...

----------


## Iris07

*Αντιμετωπίζοντας εμπόδια στις ΗΠΑ και ευκαιρίες διεθνώς, το Netflix κάνει άλμα*

https://www.capital.gr/forbes/338867...lix-kanei-alma

----------


## tsigarid

> *Αντιμετωπίζοντας εμπόδια στις ΗΠΑ και ευκαιρίες διεθνώς, το Netflix κάνει άλμα*
> 
> https://www.capital.gr/forbes/338867...lix-kanei-alma


Βάζει περιεχόμενο στα Ισλανδικά; Φαντάζομαι δικαιολογίες του τύπου "η αγορά της Ελλάδας είναι μικρή" δεν υφίστανται πια;

----------


## geodimis

Τελευταία μετά από 4-5 απανωτές δωρεάν μηνιαίες συνδρομές με άλλη κάρτα/mail τις τελευταίες 2 φορές  τη 2η-3η μέρα της συνδρομής σκαει  μήνυμα απενεργοποίησης. 
Παίζει να κάνει ταυτοποίηση με IP ή MAC address?

----------


## Zus

> Τελευταία μετά από 4-5 απανωτές δωρεάν μηνιαίες συνδρομές με άλλη κάρτα/mail τις τελευταίες 2 φορές  τη 2η-3η μέρα της συνδρομής σκαει  μήνυμα απενεργοποίησης. 
> Παίζει να κάνει ταυτοποίηση με IP ή MAC address?


Βρες τρία άτομα και πλήρωσε 4 ευρώ.

----------


## sdikr

> Τελευταία μετά από 4-5 απανωτές δωρεάν μηνιαίες συνδρομές με άλλη κάρτα/mail τις τελευταίες 2 φορές  τη 2η-3η μέρα της συνδρομής σκαει  μήνυμα απενεργοποίησης. 
> Παίζει να κάνει ταυτοποίηση με IP ή MAC address?


Λογικά με κάτι κάνει,   άλλωστε τους δίνεις και όλα τα στοιχεία σου για να κάνεις την χρέωση στην κάρτα,  λογικό είναι μετά απο κάποιες φορές που θα κάνεις (κατα) χρήση του δωρεάν μήνα να χτυπάει καμπανάκι.

----------


## tsigarid

Είχες και διαφορετικό όνομα στις κάρτες, ή ίδιο; Μην ξαφνιάζεσαι πάντως, δεν είναι τόσο απλό να κοροϊδέψεις το σύστημα. Δεν θα κάνω κουμάντο στην τσέπη σου, αλλά αν βλέπεις Netflix γιατί δεν αγοράζεις συνδρομή; Δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβό.

----------


## geodimis

> Είχες και διαφορετικό όνομα στις κάρτες, ή ίδιο; Μην ξαφνιάζεσαι πάντως, δεν είναι τόσο απλό να κοροϊδέψεις το σύστημα. Δεν θα κάνω κουμάντο στην τσέπη σου, αλλά αν βλέπεις Netflix γιατί δεν αγοράζεις συνδρομή; Δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβό.


Διαφορετικό όνομα προφανώς. Το λες και μόνος σου «σύστημα». Ότι είναι σύστημα κάνει 1-2-5-10 ελέγχους και προφανώς κάποια από αυτά μπορείς να τα παρακάμψεις. Τα μόνα που μένουν σταθερά είναι η συσκευή και ίσως και η IP. Ούτε το μειλ δεν χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση πλεον

----------


## xhaos

> Διαφορετικό όνομα προφανώς. Το λες και μόνος σου «σύστημα». Ότι είναι σύστημα κάνει 1-2-5-10 ελέγχους και προφανώς κάποια από αυτά μπορείς να τα παρακάμψεις. Τα μόνα που μένουν σταθερά είναι η συσκευή και ίσως και η IP. Ούτε το μειλ δεν χρειάζεται επιβεβαίωση πλεον


ξέρεις αν είναι μια υπηρεσία που τη χρησιμοποιείς, δεν είναι ντροπή να την πληρώσεις. αν πάλι σου φαίνεται ακριβή, μην τη χρησιμοποιείς.
Γενικά μην είσαι τόσο Ελληνάρας (με την κακή έννοια).

----------


## geodimis

> ξέρεις αν είναι μια υπηρεσία που τη χρησιμοποιείς, δεν είναι ντροπή να την πληρώσεις. αν πάλι σου φαίνεται ακριβή, μην τη χρησιμοποιείς.
> Γενικά μην είσαι τόσο Ελληνάρας (με την κακή έννοια).


Καλημέρα (με την καλή έννοια). Ευτυχώς που έχουμε έτοιμα μέλη να
Μας υπενθυμίζουν τι είναι σωστό και τι όχι. Τεχνική είναι η ερώτηση που έθεσα. Τα υπόλοιπα μου τα έχει πει ο....κηδεμόνας μου όποτε τα γνωρίζω.

----------


## jap

Δεν έχουν όλοι το ίδιο βαθειες τσέπες, ουτε τις ίδιες προτεραιότητες. Η ταλαιπωρία να κανεις κάτι τέτοιο είναι τόσο μεγάλη που συνολικά δεν βλαπτεται το netflix. Κι εγώ το κάνω κάθε καλοκαίρι και χριστούγεννα με το scribd που μαιραζει δωρεάν διμηνα με παρομοιο τροπο πληρωμής/συνδρομής. Και σαφως (για μένα) κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι χειροτερο απο το να μοιραζεσαι κωδικους, που εδώ πολλοί το πρότεινετε σαν λύση.

Επι του θέματος, είναι γνωστό οτι το netflix έχει αναπτύξει αλγοριθμους πλεον που εντοπίζει και τον διαμοιρασμό κωδικών και τις απανωτές δωρεάν συνδρομές. Ίσως το κανει και με τεχνολογία cookies ή αλλων δεδομένων που σώζει στην εφαρμογή του. Μέχρι στιγμής αφήνει χαλαρά  τα λουριά, είναι στη φαση που προσπαθει να μας εθισει, κάποια στιγμη όλα θα κοπούν μαχαίρι και θα έχει netflix μονο οποίος έχει / θέλει να δώσει αυτά που ζητάνε. Καποιες περιπτωσεις ίσως τις κόβει απο τώρα.

----------


## Iris07

*Το Netflix έβαλε στο μάτι όσους μοιράζονται κωδικούς! (pic)*
http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/texnolog...i-kodikoys-pic

Άμα στριμώχνονται τα πράγματα για το Netflix..
στριμώχνονται και για τους άλλους..  :Cool:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> *Το Netflix έβαλε στο μάτι όσους μοιράζονται κωδικούς! (pic)*
> http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/texnolog...i-kodikoys-pic
> 
> Άμα στριμώχνονται τα πράγματα για το Netflix..
> στριμώχνονται και για τους άλλους..


Αν το βάλουν σε ισχύ θα χάσουν πολλούς πελάτες, στανταράκι.
Φανταστείτε όλους αυτούς που μοιράζονται 1 κωδικό μεταξύ 4 ατόμων. Τι προτιμάει η εταιρεία; Να παίρνουν τα λεφτά ή να τα χάσουν τελείως;
Γιατί αμφιβάλλω να πάνε μετά όλοι αυτοί να πάρουν 1 συνδρομή ο καθένας.

----------


## jap

Αναμενόμενο ήταν αργά ή γρήγορα. Τις ανακοινώσεις ότι ήξεραν πώς τις είχαν κάνει καιρό τώρα. Δεν θα χάσει, αυτό που την ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην την πατήσει το τρένο που λέγεται Disney. Στοίχημα είναι να διώξει τη ρετσινιά της μη ποιοτικής. Τους τελευταίους μήνες έκανε βήματα, έχει ακόμα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά της.

----------


## psyxakias

Απίθανο να τα χάσει τελείως από όλους διότι είναι αρκετά εύχρηστο και το συνηθίζεις.

Αν μοιράζονται 4 άτομα την συνδρομή των €13/μήνα, ακόμα και μόνο οι 2 από τους 4 πάρουν νέα συνδρομή... πάμε στα €16/μήνα (+23% έσοδα). Άσε που πιθανόν τουλάχιστον ο ένας να πάει σε μεγαλύτερη γιατί η €8 δεν παρέχει HD που σε μεγάλη τηλεόραση κάνει διαφορά, οπότε πάμε στα €19/μήνα (+50% έσοδα).

----------


## YAziDis

Το θέμα είναι πως χοντραίνει ο ανταγωνισμός και δεν ξέρω αν θα τους βγει σε καλό. Σε λίγες μέρες βγαίνει το Apple TV και σιγά σιγά μπαίνει και η Disney. Εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν, και ιδιαίτερα τώρα που πολλοί ίσως να ακυρώνουν για κάποιους μήνες τον έναν, για να βλέπει τον άλλο.
Εγώ πάντως θεωρώ πως θα χάσει αρκετούς πελάτες και πως τα έσοδα θα είναι μειωμένα σε σχέση με το υπάρχον μοντέλο.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Απίθανο να τα χάσει τελείως από όλους διότι είναι αρκετά εύχρηστο και το συνηθίζεις.
> 
> Αν μοιράζονται 4 άτομα την συνδρομή των €13/μήνα, ακόμα και μόνο οι 2 από τους 4 πάρουν νέα συνδρομή... πάμε στα €16/μήνα (+23% έσοδα). Άσε που πιθανόν τουλάχιστον ο ένας να πάει σε μεγαλύτερη γιατί η €8 δεν παρέχει HD που σε μεγάλη τηλεόραση κάνει διαφορά, οπότε πάμε στα €19/μήνα (+50% έσοδα).


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτός που δίνει τώρα 3-4ευρώ να πάει μετά στα 8 ή σε κάτι παραπάνω.
Πλάκα κάνεις;
Να ήταν 1-2ευρώ πάνω ναι, όχι όμως σε διπλάσιο κόστος.
Θα φύγει άπειρος κόσμος και θα μπει τρελά μέσα. Εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν. Δεν είναι όπως παλιά που έπαιζε μπάλλα μόνο του/

----------


## thourios

Ο κόσμος στην Ελλάδα έχει μάθει στο τζάμπα ή στο σχεδόν τζάμπα.
Δύσκολα να επιστρέψει σε συνδρομές τύπου rapidshare που και αυτές τουλάχιστον 60 ευρώ τον χρόνο έχουν.
Κατεβάζεις ότι θες όμως αλλά εκτός ότι είσαι παράνομος πρέπει να ξέρεις κιόλας.

----------


## lewton

> Αν το βάλουν σε ισχύ θα χάσουν πολλούς πελάτες, στανταράκι.
> Φανταστείτε όλους αυτούς που μοιράζονται 1 κωδικό μεταξύ 4 ατόμων. Τι προτιμάει η εταιρεία; Να παίρνουν τα λεφτά ή να τα χάσουν τελείως;
> Γιατί αμφιβάλλω να πάνε μετά όλοι αυτοί να πάρουν 1 συνδρομή ο καθένας.


Αν τους μείνει το 25% των πελατών δε θα έχουν χάσει.
Επιπλέον πρέπει να μετρήσεις και την δυνητική χασούρα από αυτούς που έχουν ήδη Netflix και το πληρώνουν και επειδή βλέπουν ότι όλος ο κόσμος το κάνει, βρίσκονται 3 φίλοι που ο καθένας πληρώνει και αρχίζουν να μοιράζονται τη συνδρομή.

Πιστεύω ότι σε βάθος κάποιων μηνών θα φανεί στα αποτελέσματα του Netflix αν τους κόστισε αυτή η κίνηση.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Αν τους μείνει το 25% των πελατών δε θα έχουν χάσει.
> Επιπλέον πρέπει να μετρήσεις και την δυνητική χασούρα από αυτούς που έχουν ήδη Netflix και το πληρώνουν και επειδή βλέπουν ότι όλος ο κόσμος το κάνει, βρίσκονται 3 φίλοι που ο καθένας πληρώνει και αρχίζουν να μοιράζονται τη συνδρομή.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι σε βάθος κάποιων μηνών θα φανεί στα αποτελέσματα του Netflix αν τους κόστισε αυτή η κίνηση.


Δεν έχει να φανεί κάτι γιατί δεν δεν θα προχωρήσουν άμεσα σε κάτι τέτοιο.
Ξέρουν ότι θα χάσουν λεφτά και το μελετούν όσο δεν πάει το πράγμα.
Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι χαζοί έτσι να κόψουν ΙΡς. Και στην τελική, πού ξέρουν ποιος έχει την ΙΡ που είναι ο κύριος χρήστης και ότι οι άλλοι 3 είναι οι έξτρα; Είναι πολύ πολύπλοκο και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άμεση λύση.
Καλά το σκέφτονται, δύσκολο όμως να γίνει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν έχει να φανεί κάτι γιατί δεν δεν θα προχωρήσουν άμεσα σε κάτι τέτοιο.
> Ξέρουν ότι θα χάσουν λεφτά και το μελετούν όσο δεν πάει το πράγμα.
> Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι χαζοί έτσι να κόψουν ΙΡς. Και στην τελική, πού ξέρουν ποιος έχει την ΙΡ που είναι ο κύριος χρήστης και ότι οι άλλοι 3 είναι οι έξτρα; Είναι πολύ πολύπλοκο και δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άμεση λύση.
> Καλά το σκέφτονται, δύσκολο όμως να γίνει.


ψάχνουν "φιλικό τρόπο" ενημέρωσης των πελατών τους

μην ξεχνάς το Netflix δεν είναι χαζό

ξέρει ποιοι μοιράζουν την συνδρομή

όπως ξέρει και το Spotify και άλλες γνωστές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν streaming ταινιών/σειρών ή μουσικής.

δεν είναι χαζοί και εμείς οι έξυπνοι...

απλά αυτό θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή που όλα τα παραπάνω θα είναι επί συνδρομή και δεν θα υπάρχει ο τρόπος να τα δεις ή να τα ακούσεις δωρεάν

έτσι θα αναγκαστείς να πληρώνεις για να δεις ή για να ακούσεις.

----------


## peragialos

Θεωρώ ότι μόνο αν αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και γίνει πιο αυστηρή για downloading κ.λ.π. θα πάει σε αυτή την κίνηση. Αν το κάνει νωρίτερα χωρίς κάποιο άλλο κίνητρο π.χ. χαμηλότερο κόστος για 1-2 συνδέσεις θα έχει χασούρα αξιοσημείωτη. Από τον κύκλο μου ξέρω ότι έχει γίνει πιο δημοφιλές το netflix λόγω του ανεπίσημου διαμοιρασμού αλλά αν το κόστος διπλασιαστεί από τα 3-4 ευρώ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το συνεχίσουν πολλοί όταν ακόμα υπάρχουν άλλες ''δωρεάν'' εναλλακτικές τύπου ο γνωστός που ξέρει βρίσκει την τάδε σειρά από το υπερπέραν και μου την δίνει σε στικάκι για να την δω και εγώ. Και σαφέστατα τεχνικά το netflix γνωρίζει απόλυτα τι γίνεται.

----------


## Zer0c00L

για αυτό είπα ότι τώρα στην παρούσα φάση ούτε το Netflix θα κάνει κάτι ούτε το Spotify ούτε αντίστοιχα άλλες υπηρεσίες
όταν αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και δεν υπάρχει το "δωρεάν" τότε θα αλλάξουν και οι πολιτικές
έχουμε χρόνο ακόμα (δεν ξέρω πόσο βέβαια)

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> για αυτό είπα ότι τώρα στην παρούσα φάση ούτε το Netflix θα κάνει κάτι ούτε το Spotify ούτε αντίστοιχα άλλες υπηρεσίες
> όταν αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και δεν υπάρχει το "δωρεάν" τότε θα αλλάξουν και οι πολιτικές
> έχουμε χρόνο ακόμα (δεν ξέρω πόσο βέβαια)


Δεν βγάζουν νοημα αυτά που λες.
Τι θα πει "όταν πάψει το δωρεάν" ;
Εννοείς ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις σειρές από Κοντι ή από στριμινγκ; Γιατί αυτό δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σταματήσει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν βγάζουν νοημα αυτά που λες.
> Τι θα πει "όταν πάψει το δωρεάν" ;
> Εννοείς ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις σειρές από Κοντι ή από στριμινγκ; Γιατί αυτό δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σταματήσει.


βγάζουν νόημα (αν γνωρίζεις πράγματα και καταστάσεις)
έτσι νομίζεις , έτσι νομίζω
η πραγματικότητα όμως θα είναι διαφορετική αγαπητέ μου φίλε αργά ή γρήγορα...
καθώς η νομοθεσία μας θα γίνει όπως στην υπόλοιπη Ε.Ε 
έτσι αν έχεις πρόσβαση σε "δωρεάν" περιεχόμενο (ταινίες/σειρές/μουσική) θα σου έρχεται ο λογαριασμός να πληρώσεις στο σπίτι σου από τις αρμόδιες αρχές
οπότε νόμιμες υπηρεσίες τύπου Netflix , Spotify και παρόμοιες θα είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Μετά θα χρησιμοποιείς vpn και παρέκαμψες τους περιορισμούς. Πάντως, δε νομίζω πως η ζημιά, πλέον, γίνεται από torrent ή warez sites, αλλά από οτιδήποτε σε streaming,άρα θα πρέπει να πάει ένα βήμα παραπέρα με "ύποπτες" ip κλπ, αλλά και πάλι το vpn θα σε σώσει.

Αν το Netflix κόψει την δυνατότητα του μοιράσματος, δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα κρατήσει τους συνδρομητές γιατί το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι το ίδιο σε όλο τον κόσμο και κατά συνέπεια το Χ μηνιαίο κόστος μπορεί να δυσανάλογο της ποιότητας και ο άλλος θα αναζητήσει νέο τρόπο ψυχαγωγίας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μετά θα χρησιμοποιείς vpn και παρέκαμψες τους περιορισμούς. Πάντως, δε νομίζω πως η ζημιά, πλέον, γίνεται από torrent ή warez sites, αλλά από οτιδήποτε σε streaming,άρα θα πρέπει να πάει ένα βήμα παραπέρα με "ύποπτες" ip κλπ, αλλά και πάλι το vpn θα σε σώσει.
> 
> Αν το Netflix κόψει την δυνατότητα του μοιράσματος, δεν είναι σίγουρο πως θα κρατήσει τους συνδρομητές γιατί το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι το ίδιο σε όλο τον κόσμο και κατά συνέπεια το Χ μηνιαίο κόστος μπορεί να δυσανάλογο της ποιότητας και ο άλλος θα αναζητήσει νέο τρόπο ψυχαγωγίας.


στο θέμα του περιεχομένου τι είναι διαθέσιμο σε μια χώρα και τι όχι δεν έχει την ευθύνη το Netflix αλλά ο εκάστοτε οργανισμός προστασίας των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων - οι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί (επίγειοι/συνδρομητικοί) και φυσικά οι κινηματογράφοι της εκάστοτε χώρας

δεν νομίζω το ίδιο το Netflix αν μπορούσε να έχει το ίδιο περιεχόμενο παντού να μην το έκανε

όπως και όλες οι πλατφόρμες/υπηρεσίες

γιατί οι περιορισμοί ισχύουν σε όλους ακόμα και σε αυτούς που θα βγουν στο μέλλον στην χώρα μας όπως το Disney+ κτλ...

άρα τα παράπονα μας πρέπει να τα κάνουμε στην ελληνική οργάνωση προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων , στους ελληνικούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς και φυσικά στους ελληνικούς κινηματογράφους.

το Netflix (και κάθε υπηρεσία) κάνει συμφωνίες και τις τηρεί.

----------


## thourios

Σε παλιά LG smart του 2012 ή 13 πρέπει να είναι, που την άνοιξα μετά από καιρό αν και δεν έγινε αναβάθμιση της εφαρμογής εμφανίστηκαν Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι σε σωστό μέγεθος και ευκρινή γραμματοσειρά αλλά σε κίτρινο χρώμα όμως. Αυτό ίσως ρυθμίζεται από τον λογαριασμό μέσα. Οι άλλες μου συσκευές παίζουν κανονικά σε λευκό.

Είναι η εφαρμογή με τα κόκκινα γράμματα στο Netflix και με το λευκό φόντο με έναν και μοναδικό χρήστη στο αρχικό μενού. Αυτά για όσους ισχυρίζονταν ότι δεν πρόκειται να δούμε Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε αυτές τις συσκευές αφού δεν τους υποστηρίζουν.
Κάτι είναι και αυτό από το τίποτα αφού εμφανίστηκε και η επιλογή της Ελληνικής γλώσσας στο υπομενού σε αυτές τις σειρές που επέλεξα εγώ τουλάχιστον. Δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο.

Εξακολουθεί βέβαια το μενού να είναι στην Αγγλική γλώσσα.

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Σε παλιά LG smart του 2012 ή 13 πρέπει να είναι, που την άνοιξα μετά από καιρό αν και δεν έγινε αναβάθμιση της εφαρμογής εμφανίστηκαν Ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι σε σωστό μέγεθος και ευκρινή γραμματοσειρά αλλά σε κίτρινο χρώμα όμως. Αυτό ίσως ρυθμίζεται από τον λογαριασμό μέσα. Οι άλλες μου συσκευές παίζουν κανονικά σε λευκό.
> 
> Είναι η εφαρμογή με τα κόκκινα γράμματα στο Netflix και με το λευκό φόντο με έναν και μοναδικό χρήστη στο αρχικό μενού. Αυτά για όσους ισχυρίζονταν ότι δεν πρόκειται να δούμε Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σε αυτές τις συσκευές αφού δεν τους υποστηρίζουν.
> Κάτι είναι και αυτό από το τίποτα αφού εμφανίστηκε και η επιλογή της Ελληνικής γλώσσας στο υπομενού σε αυτές τις σειρές που επέλεξα εγώ τουλάχιστον. Δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο.
> 
> Εξακολουθεί βέβαια το μενού να είναι στην Αγγλική γλώσσα.


ισχυει, απο 25 μαρτιου πλεον παιζει ελληνικους τιτλους και υποτιτλους ακομα και σε παλιες τηλεορασεις χωρις update.
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post6565634

----------


## thourios

Παραπάνω αναφέρομαι  σε κάτι διαφορετικό και και όχι σε τηλεοράσεις από το 2014 και μετά που παίζουν μετά τις 25 Μαρτίου το 2019 αλλά σε smart ακόμα παλαιότερες 
Αναφέρομαι σε τηλεοράσεις που εξακολουθούσαν να μην "βλέπουν" Ελληνικά μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό και έχουν το interface όπως παρακάτω.

----------


## Dimitris_80

Το ίδιο πραμα λέμε. 2012-2013-2014, η χρόνια είναι το πρόβλημα; Παλιές σμαρτ που δεν είχαν ελληνικά και δεν δέχονται αναβάθμιση, μετά τις 25 Μαρτίου ξαφνικα άρχισαν να παίζουν με ελληνικά. Και σε τίτλους και σε υπότιτλους.

----------


## thourios

Δεν λέμε το ίδιο. Κάποιες ακόμα ενώ άρχισαν να παίζουν υπότιτλους το μενού παραμένει στην Αγγλική γλώσσα. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή δεύτερου χρήστη και δυνατότητα αποσύνδεσης. Για να αποσυνδεθείς πρέπει να κάνεις reset.
Σε τηλεόραση τέτοια οι υπότιτλοι σε μένα εμφανίζονται κίτρινοι. Η εφαρμογή είναι πρωτόγονη

Οι τελευταίες smart που είναι εφοδιασμένες με την τελευταία εφαρμογή έχουν και την δυνατότητα προβολής trailer, ελέγχου ταχύτητας σύνδεσης, παίζουν και διαδραστικό περιεχόμενο.

----------


## thourios

Μια πολύ κακή εμπειρία σήμερα. Το Netflix down. 
Δεν αναγνώριζε τον κωδικό μου error (-16)
Επικοινώνησα με chat και μου είπαν ότι είναι γνώστες του θέματος.
Θα επιλυθεί σύντομα.

----------


## mzaf

https://www.digitaltrends.com/news/s...older-devices/

Κάποιες samsung smart tvs, θα έχουν πρόβλημα

----------


## thourios

Αυτό το θέμα ειδικά και με τα ακριβά μοντέλα όλων των κατασκευαστών που μετά από δυο χρόνια δεν αναβαθμίζονται πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να τελειώσει.
Άχρηστες εφαρμογές αλλά και χρήσιμες εφαρμογές που σταματούν να λειτουργούν και ο χρήστης είναι έρμαιο της κάθε εταιρείας αφού δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι

----------


## goku

> Αυτό το θέμα ειδικά και με τα ακριβά μοντέλα όλων των κατασκευαστών που μετά από δυο χρόνια δεν αναβαθμίζονται πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να τελειώσει.
> Άχρηστες εφαρμογές αλλά και χρήσιμες εφαρμογές που σταματούν να λειτουργούν και ο χρήστης είναι έρμαιο της κάθε εταιρείας αφού δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι




Off Topic


		Για αυτό πρέπει να επενδύεις σε μια καλή οθόνη/τηλεόραση με βάση και μόνο τη ποιότητα εικόνας και όχι με βάση τις λειτουργίες που σου προσφέρει στο μενού του. Από εκεί και πέρα παίρνεις ένα καλό και φθηνό media player ή ένα media player pc.

----------


## thourios

Φθηνό media player με σωστή αναπαραγωγή netflix και ειδικά σε καλό monitor δεν παίζει.

----------


## euri

> Φθηνό media player με σωστή αναπαραγωγή netflix και ειδικά σε καλό monitor δεν παίζει.


To Chromecast κάνει μια χαρά δουλειά σε αυτόν το τομέα.

----------


## minas

Και το Fire stick, και εσχάτως και τα AmLogic μποξάκια με CoreElec.
Τούτων λεχθέντων, μία smart TV καλό είναι να υποστηρίζεται από τον κατασκευαστή ώστε να παραμένει έξυπνη για εύλογο διάστημα και να μην χαζεύει μετά από λίγο καιρό...

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Φθηνό media player με σωστή αναπαραγωγή netflix και ειδικά σε καλό monitor δεν παίζει.


Εσύ μετά από τοσους μήνες που κατηγορείς όλες τις συσκευές για τα προβλήματα σου ακόμα το παίζεις γνώστης και θεωρείς ότι όλα είναι άχρηστα και τόσος κόσμος που τα χρησιμοποιεί είναι άσχετοι;

----------


## zeronero

> To Chromecast κάνει μια χαρά δουλειά σε αυτόν το τομέα.


Σωστός. Ή firestick. Ή Roku. Ή για τους μερακλήδες shield (για πιο μερακλήδες ακόμα apple TV). Ή, τέλος, android TV.

ΥΓ1. Θα ήθελα να ξέρω πάντως ποια είναι τα “technical limitations” στα οποία αναφέρεται η Samy.

ΥΓ2. Πάντως, το άρθρο αναφέρει πως και κάποια παλιότερα Roku θα έχουν την ίδια μοίρα μετά την 01/12.




> Τούτων λεχθέντων, μία smart TV καλό είναι να υποστηρίζεται από τον κατασκευαστή ώστε να παραμένει έξυπνη για εύλογο διάστημα και να μην χαζεύει μετά από λίγο καιρό...


Το καλό του Android TV...




> ...και εσχάτως και τα AmLogic μποξάκια με CoreElec.


Netflix σε HD και FullHD;

----------


## minas

Η πρώτη παράμετρος ήταν "φθηνό"  :Smile: .

----------


## zeronero

Η φθήνια τρώει τον παρά  :Smile: .

----------


## thourios

> Εσύ μετά από τοσους μήνες που κατηγορείς όλες τις συσκευές για τα προβλήματα σου ακόμα το παίζεις γνώστης και θεωρείς ότι όλα είναι άχρηστα και τόσος κόσμος που τα χρησιμοποιεί είναι άσχετοι;


Θέλω ATMOS Dolby Digital, 4Κ ή έστω 1080 μιας και  μιλάμε για καλό monitor.
Πάνε πακέτο.
Ακούω για φθηνή πρόταση.
Και εγώ χρησιμοποιώ φτηνιάρικα πάντως που την μία δουλεύουν την άλλη όχι. Πρόσθετη HDMI και τροφοδοτικά. Άλλα τηλεχειριστήρια και πάει λέγοντας.
Δεν το θεωρώ σωστό όμως.

----------


## jap

«Tέλος» το Netflix από τις τηλεοράσεις Samsung τον Δεκέμβριο

Το έγκριτο site δεν αναφέρει καμία πηγή, ούτε βέβαια τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Μέχρι την ανακάλυψη της πηγής, θεωρήστε το με μπόλικη σάλτσα.

 :Razz:  Δημιουργική 'μετάφραση' του παραπάνω άρθρου που αναφέρει ο mzaf είναι.

----------


## thourios

Netflix will stop working on older Samsung smart TVs next month

----------


## anon

> Netflix will stop working on older Samsung smart TVs next month


τι δηλαδή είναι αυτό που είναι σημαντικό και πλέον δεν μπορούν οι παλιές τηλεοράσεις να παίξουν;
Τεχνικά, απο άποψη δυνατήτων αποκλείεται να είναι το πρόβλημα και αυτό γιατί ήδη παίζουν περιεχόμενο και μάλιστα και high definition ίσως και μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση απο αυτό. 
Αρα τι; 
Προφανώς δεν αναβαθμίζεται το λογισμικό ή το πιθανότερο κατα την γνώμη μου, θα γίνεται χρήση κάποιου νέου codec. Και επειδή οι τηλεοράσεις έχουν αναιμικούς επεξεργαστές και το decoding γίνεται απο hardware, αλλαγή codec σημαίνει ότι πλέον δεν μπορεί να παίζει, ούτε με software διορθώνεται, γιατί είπαμε, οι επεξεργαστές που εχουν είναι ΓΠΤΚ απο performance. Χωρίς hardware codec  δεν παίζει. Ενώ τα μηχανάκια, πισιά, πλειστέισον, ή έστω tv boxes έχουν ισχυρούς επεξεργαστές, και ένα μέρος αναλαμβάνει η gpu που επίσης είναι λίγο έως πολύ προγραμματιζόμενη, που σημαίνει ότι το software αλλάζει και μπορεί να παίξει σχεδόν όποιο codec βάλουν.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ λάθος απο την εταιρία αυτή την κίνηση. Θα έπρεπε να υποστηριξουν τις παλαιές τηλεοράσεις με το παλαιο codec και φυσικά κάποια στιγμη σε κάποια 5-10 χρόνια μπορεί ναναι πολύ πολύ μικρό το ποσοστό χρήσης και να το βγάλουν. Δηλαδή τι μεγάλη διαφορά κόστους θα έχει; ΟΚ, ο νέος codec μπορει να μειώνει το bandwidth κάτα 5% ή έστω 10% ....  Θα βάλει όλο το πελατολόγιο είτε να πάρει τηλεόραση είτε στικάκι, προκειμένου να δεί; Γιατί δεν αφήνει, να φύγει απο την χρήση, φυσιολογικά;;;;;
Για μένα είναι πολύ λάθος ενέργεια.
Επίσης απο τις εταιρίες που κάνουν τηλεοράσεις, που βάζουν τόσο σκατένια ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, όταν με 50 ευρώ λιανική παρακαλώ παίρνεις tv box που σφυράει. Δηλαδη σκατώνουν τις τηλεοράσεις τους για μια διαφορά κόστους 10-20 ευρώ, απο το είναι πραγματικά αναβαθμίσημες. Απο την άλλη, μπορεί ναναι και επίτηδες, και μάλλον είναι το πιθανότερο.

----------


## thourios

Πρόβλημα θα υπάρξει και στα πρώτα στικάκια  ROKU.
Όσες συσκευές επηρεαστούν θα λαμβάνουν αυτό το μήνυμα

----------


## spiderman

Ίσως έχει σχέση με αναβάθμιση ασφάλειας, κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό που δεν υποστηρίζεται.

----------


## anon

> Ίσως έχει σχέση με αναβάθμιση ασφάλειας, κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό που δεν υποστηρίζεται.


Οτι και ναναι, καλό ειναι να κάνουν την αλλαγή εφόσον αυτό επηρεάζει ένα πολύ μικρό αριθμό συνδρομητών. Διαφορετικά.....

----------


## tsigarid

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλά αλλάζουν το λογισμικό τους (όπως συμβαίνει συχνά, φαντάζομαι) και αποφάσισαν να εγκαταλείψουν κάποιο πολύ παλιό κώδικα για τηλεοράσεις που δεν υποστηρίζουν κάποιο νέο κώδικα. Συμβαίνει σε όλα τα προγράμματα (minimum hardware requirements).

----------


## johnson

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι απλά αλλάζουν το λογισμικό τους (όπως συμβαίνει συχνά, φαντάζομαι) και αποφάσισαν να εγκαταλείψουν κάποιο πολύ παλιό κώδικα για τηλεοράσεις που δεν υποστηρίζουν κάποιο νέο κώδικα. Συμβαίνει σε όλα τα προγράμματα (minimum hardware requirements).


Υποθέτω εννοείς το server-side λογισμικό τους (σε επίπεδο API), από μόνο του το client-side λογισμικό δε χάνει τη λειτουργικότητα του.
Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι αν οι παλιές τηλεοράσεις από άλλες μάρκες συνεχίζουν και παίζουν, κάτι άλλο θα συμβαίνει.

----------


## sdikr

> Οτι και ναναι, καλό ειναι να κάνουν την αλλαγή εφόσον αυτό επηρεάζει ένα πολύ μικρό αριθμό συνδρομητών. Διαφορετικά.....


Ακόμα δεν υπάρχει κάποια αναφορά ποιας χρονολογίας θα είναι αυτές οι παλιές,  πχ τα πρώτα roku βγήκανε το 2008,   νομίζω πως 10 χρόνια είναι υπεραρκετός χρόνος υποστήριξης
\

----------


## minas

Χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία, πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να αλλάζουν κάτι στο DRM, παρά στο decoding...

----------


## vforvendetta85

Ποιο λογικό μου μοιάζει, σα να έχεις δίκιο

----------


## tsigarid

> Υποθέτω εννοείς το server-side λογισμικό τους (σε επίπεδο API), από μόνο του το client-side λογισμικό δε χάνει τη λειτουργικότητα του.
> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι αν οι παλιές τηλεοράσεις από άλλες μάρκες συνεχίζουν και παίζουν, κάτι άλλο θα συμβαίνει.


Όχι, εννοώ client side. Αν αλλάξουν το λογισμικό, μπορεί συγκεκριμένα παλιά μοντέλα να μην έχουν συγκεκριμένες εντολές που το νέο λογισμικό θα χρησιμοποιεί.

Η θεωρία του DRM είναι επίσης ενδιαφέρουσα.

----------


## gcf

Ή μπορεί η Sammy να μην θέλει να ανανεώσει κάποιο license απαραίτητο για να παίζουν οι παλιές tv της.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το netflix? Δεν μπορώ να κάνω log in, λέει πως είναι λάθος τα στοιχεία, κάποιες άλλες φορές πως αντιμετωπίζουμε ένα πρόβλημα, δοκιμάστε αργότερα.

----------


## thourios

Το αντιμετώπισα και εγώ προχθές και μίλησα με το chat.  Πολύ εκνευριστικό και μου είπαν ότι έχουν γνώση του θέματος. Επανήλθε μετά από μια ώρα. 
Εχω αναφερθεί παραπάνω.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Περίεργο. Πήρα τους κωδικούς από ένα φίλο μου και σε εκείνον δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, μπαίνω κανονικά.

----------


## xhaos

Μάλλον είχαν φάει outage σε κάποιο shard της βάσης χρηστών.

----------


## vforvendetta85

Σήμερα κατά τις 11.30 επανήλθε.

----------


## Iris07

*Μοιράζεσαι τους κωδικούς σου στο Netflix; Όχι για πολύ…*
_Εταιρείες που έχουν μεταξύ τους σκληρό ανταγωνισμό, προσπαθούν να αντιμετωπίσουν έναν κοινό εχθρό.._
https://www.newmoney.gr/roh/bloomber...ochi-gia-poli/

"Αφήνουν" στην άκρη την πειρατεία..
Στρέφονται στο μοίρασμα των κωδικών!  :Cool:

----------


## minas

> *Μοιράζεσαι τους κωδικούς σου στο Netflix; Όχι για πολύ…*
> _Εταιρείες που έχουν μεταξύ τους σκληρό ανταγωνισμό, προσπαθούν να αντιμετωπίσουν έναν κοινό εχθρό.._
> https://www.newmoney.gr/roh/bloomber...ochi-gia-poli/
> 
> "Αφήνουν" στην άκρη την πειρατεία..
> Στρέφονται στο μοίρασμα των κωδικών!


Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι αν κυνηγήσουν το μοίρασμα, απλά θα αποκτήσουν περισσότερη πειρατεία...
Το πλεονέκτημα που απολαμβάνουν αυτοί που μοιράζονται συνδρομές, είναι η ευκολία. Εάν τους  κάνουν την εμπειρία χρήσης χειρότερη, πολλοί θα προτιμήσουν την μικρή ταλαιπωρία της πειρατείας και να μην πληρώνουν καθόλου. Αρκεί να δει κανείς τα νούμερα αυτών που είχαν δηλώσει παλιότερα ότι θα "έκοβαν" το Netflix εάν έβαζε διαφημίσεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι αν κυνηγήσουν το μοίρασμα, απλά θα αποκτήσουν περισσότερη πειρατεία... Το πλεονέκτημα που απολαμβάνουν αυτοί που μοιράζονται συνδρομές, είναι η ευκολία. Εάν τους  κάνουν την εμπειρία χρήσης χειρότερη, πολλοί θα προτιμήσουν την μικρή ταλαιπωρία της πειρατείας και να μην πληρώνουν καθόλου. Αρκεί να δει κανείς τα νούμερα αυτών που είχαν δηλώσει παλιότερα ότι θα "έκοβαν" το Netflix εάν έβαζε διαφημίσεις.


  εξαρτάται για που αναφέρεστε.?  εγώ το βρίσκω πολύ φτηνό το Netflix σε σύγκριση με COSMOTE TV / VODAFONE TV / WIND VISION-TV / NOVA  απλά είναι περιορισμένο το περιεχόμενο του λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## anon

> Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι αν κυνηγήσουν το μοίρασμα, απλά θα αποκτήσουν περισσότερη πειρατεία...
> Το πλεονέκτημα που απολαμβάνουν αυτοί που μοιράζονται συνδρομές, είναι η ευκολία. Εάν τους  κάνουν την εμπειρία χρήσης χειρότερη, πολλοί θα προτιμήσουν την μικρή ταλαιπωρία της πειρατείας και να μην πληρώνουν καθόλου. Αρκεί να δει κανείς τα νούμερα αυτών που είχαν δηλώσει παλιότερα ότι θα "έκοβαν" το Netflix εάν έβαζε διαφημίσεις.


Η πειρατία δεν έχει την ίδια ευκολία με το sreaming. Γιαυτό, με μικρές συνδρομές, η πειρατία άρχισε να πέφτει απο μόνη της σημαντικά. Για πολλούς είναι too much να χάνουν χρόνο σε τορρεντάδικα να ψάχνουν ταινίες, όχι πια είναικαλή, να παίζουν σωστα και οι υπότιτλοι κλπ κλπ. Δίνουν 10 - 15 ευρώ τον μήνα και καθάρισαν. Αρα υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, όπου οι χρήστες μένουν στο streaming αλλιώς περνάνε στην πειρατία.

- - - Updated - - -




> εξαρτάται για που αναφέρεστε.?  εγώ το βρίσκω πολύ φτηνό το Netflix σε σύγκριση με COSMOTE TV / VODAFONE TV / WIND VISION-TV / NOVA  απλά είναι περιορισμένο το περιεχόμενο του λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


Δυστυχώς το Νετφλιξ έχει επίσης περιορισμένο κατάλογο, που όσο πάει θα περιορίζεται περισσοτερο μιας και οι μεγάλοι του σινεμά βάζουν τις δικές τους πλατφόρμες, με κύρια την Ντίσνευ. Ηδη το δίνουν δοκιμαστικά παραδίπλα στην Ολλανδία (Ντισνευ). Δεν ειναι πανάκεια το Νετφλιξ. Εχει έναν καλο κατάλογο ταινιών, αλλά για κάποιον σινεφιλ ή σειροφιλ? το περιεχόμενο τελειώνει. Μετά; Θα περιμένει και θα πληρώνει 10-15 ευρώ για μια ταινία ή σειρά το πολύ τον  μήνα και που μπορεί να μην είναι του ενδιαφέροντός του;

----------


## Zus

Δύο κλικ μακριά είναι όλο το περιεχόμενο δωρεάν. Ας μην πυροβολήσουν τα πόδια τους.

----------


## tsigarid

> Η πειρατία δεν έχει την ίδια ευκολία με το sreaming. Γιαυτό, με μικρές συνδρομές, η πειρατία άρχισε να πέφτει απο μόνη της σημαντικά. Για πολλούς είναι too much να χάνουν χρόνο σε τορρεντάδικα να ψάχνουν ταινίες, όχι πια είναικαλή, να παίζουν σωστα και οι υπότιτλοι κλπ κλπ. Δίνουν 10 - 15 ευρώ τον μήνα και καθάρισαν. Αρα υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, όπου οι χρήστες μένουν στο streaming αλλιώς περνάνε στην πειρατία.


Αυτό ακριβώς. Όταν ήρθα στις ΗΠΑ και είδα πόσο φτηνό είναι το Netflix (το οποίο έχει και DVD plan εδώ, οπότε ο κατάλογος είναι απεριόριστος σχεδόν) σταμάτησα να μιλάω στον θείο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αυτό ακριβώς. Όταν ήρθα στις ΗΠΑ και είδα πόσο φτηνό είναι το Netflix (το οποίο έχει και DVD plan εδώ, οπότε ο κατάλογος είναι απεριόριστος σχεδόν) σταμάτησα να μιλάω στον θείο.


ναι αλλά τι περιεχόμενο και τι συμφωνίες έχει για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα στις ΗΠΑ και τι στην Ελλάδα ή γενικά στην Ευρώπη.

αν τώρα οι μεγάλοι όπως λέει ο φίλος anon βγάλουν τις δικές τους πλατφόρμες με τους ανάλογους "περιορισμούς" στο περιεχόμενο δεν είναι και σίγουρο ότι θα τραβήξουν ανθρώπους που βλέπουν ταινίες/σειρές (σαν εμένα) που έχω τον τρόπο να έχω όλο το περιεχόμενο δωρεάν στον υπολογιστή μου

αυτό θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν για μένα

γιατί χαμένος δεν θα βγω σε καμία περίπτωση

θα πληρώνω νόμιμα την συνδρομή μου στις υπηρεσίες streaming

αλλά θα χρησιμοποιώ και του άλλου είδους πρόσβαση σε πράγματα που δεν έχουν οι πιο πάνω υπηρεσίες

----------


## tsigarid

> ναι αλλά τι περιεχόμενο και τι συμφωνίες έχει για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα στις ΗΠΑ και τι στην Ελλάδα ή γενικά στην Ευρώπη.
> 
> αν τώρα οι μεγάλοι όπως λέει ο φίλος anon βγάλουν τις δικές τους πλατφόρμες με τους ανάλογους "περιορισμούς" στο περιεχόμενο δεν είναι και σίγουρο ότι θα τραβήξουν ανθρώπους που βλέπουν ταινίες/σειρές (σαν εμένα) που έχω τον τρόπο να έχω όλο το περιεχόμενο δωρεάν στον υπολογιστή μου
> 
> αυτό θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν για μένα
> 
> γιατί χαμένος δεν θα βγω σε καμία περίπτωση
> 
> θα πληρώνω νόμιμα την συνδρομή μου στις υπηρεσίες streaming
> ...


Καμία εταιρεία δεν θα σου δώσει πακέτο ελκυστικό για να σταματήσεις την πειρατεία και να αρχίσεις να τους πληρώνεις. Καμία. Όλες παλεύουν να δώσουν ελκυστικά πακέτα σε σχέση με τον νόμιμο ανταγωνισμό μόνο.

----------


## dimyok

Γιατι να εχουμε κομμενο περιεχομενο και να πληρωνουμε παραπανω ; Kαι ποσες συνδρομες θα χρειαζεται τελικα πχ ηθελα να δω το ιταλικο gommorah και ηταν στο Sky Atlantic χεσε μεσα δηλαδη

----------


## sdikr

> Δύο κλικ μακριά είναι όλο το περιεχόμενο δωρεάν. Ας μην πυροβολήσουν τα πόδια τους.


Παράνομα θες να πεις και όχι δωρεάν,   ναι σίγουρα δεν μπορούνε να το ανταγωνιστούν αυτό

----------


## Zer0c00L

και όμως μπορούν αν θέλουν...???

αρκεί να αλλάξει λίγο το "πνευματική ιδιοκτησία/πνευματικά δικαιώματα/περιεχόμενο"

έτσι ώστε να διαχωρίζει τις πλατφόρμες (μέσω διαδικτύου) από την επίγεια/δορυφορική τηλεόραση και τον κινηματογράφο.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Τα ίδια λέγαμε πριν λίγες σελίδες πάλι αν κόψουν το μοίρασμα κωδικών.
Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα χάσει η εταιρεία και έχει αναλυθεί το γιατί νωρίτερα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα ίδια λέγαμε πριν λίγες σελίδες πάλι αν κόψουν το μοίρασμα κωδικών.
> Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα χάσει η εταιρεία και έχει αναλυθεί το γιατί νωρίτερα.


αν  κόψουν το "μοίρασμα" κωδικών από αυτές τις υπηρεσίες και δεν αλλάξουν την πολιτική τους για το περιεχόμενο λόγω πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας
απλά θα χάσουν πελάτες και αρκετό κομμάτι της πίτας
τα πράγματα είναι απλά αρκεί να το θέλουν
αν θέλουν να κοπεί το μοίρασμα θα πρέπει να επιβάλλουν μια διαφορετική πολιτική πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας (περιεχομένου) που να διαχωρίζει τις online streaming υπηρεσίες μέσω διαδικτύου από την επίγεια/συνδρομητική τηλεόραση και τον κινηματογράφο
αλλιώς με "κουτσουρεμένο" περιεχόμενο μην περιμένουν...

----------


## xhaos

> Καμία εταιρεία δεν θα σου δώσει πακέτο ελκυστικό για να σταματήσεις την πειρατεία και να αρχίσεις να τους πληρώνεις. Καμία. Όλες παλεύουν να δώσουν ελκυστικά πακέτα σε σχέση με τον νόμιμο ανταγωνισμό μόνο.


το θέμα ποτέ δεν ήταν το χρηματικό. τα λεφτά ήταν και θα είναι το δευτερεύων.
το netflix κέρδισε γιατί χτύπησε την πειρατεία κάνοντας πιο *εύχρηστη* την υπηρεσία του. γιατί έκοβε Χ κλικ για να δεις κάτι. Αν πάνε κατά διαόλου αυτές οι υπηρεσίες θα πάνε γιατί μέχρι να ψάξεις σε 2-3 providers να βρεις αυτό που θες, θα είναι φθηνότερο σε κλικ η πειρατεία. Όλα είναι θέμα content και UX. τα λεφτά θα παίξουν ρόλο (σε τέτοια ποσά) αν ανάμεσα σε 2 υπηρεσίες η διάφορα είναι μεγαλύτερη από 2-3 κλικ.

----------


## Zus

> Παράνομα θες να πεις και όχι δωρεάν,   ναι σίγουρα δεν μπορούνε να το ανταγωνιστούν αυτό


Παράνομο ξεπαράνομο, ηθικό ανήθικο  είναι μία επιλογή που μπορεί να αποτρέψει κόσμο. 

Δεν γίνεται να κάνει προγραμματισμό μία εταιρία χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπόψιν όλες τις παραμέτρους. Αν είναι έτσι ας το βάλουν 50 ευρώ το μήνα.

----------


## sdikr

> Παράνομο ξεπαράνομο, ηθικό ανήθικο  είναι μία επιλογή που μπορεί να αποτρέψει κόσμο. 
> 
> Δεν γίνεται να κάνει προγραμματισμό μία εταιρία χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπόψιν όλες τις παραμέτρους. Αν είναι έτσι ας το βάλουν 50 ευρώ το μήνα.


Για αυτό το λόγο το κυνηγάνε το παράνομο λοιπόν  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

> Για αυτό το λόγο το κυνηγάνε το παράνομο λοιπόν


Να το κυνηγήσουνε αλλά στο ενδιάμεσο ας μην καταργούν και τις ελευθερίες μας.

----------


## anonymos1982

> το θέμα ποτέ δεν ήταν το χρηματικό. τα λεφτά ήταν και θα είναι το δευτερεύων.
> το netflix κέρδισε γιατί χτύπησε την πειρατεία κάνοντας πιο *εύχρηστη* την υπηρεσία του. γιατί έκοβε Χ κλικ για να δεις κάτι. Αν πάνε κατά διαόλου αυτές οι υπηρεσίες θα πάνε γιατί μέχρι να ψάξεις σε 2-3 providers να βρεις αυτό που θες, θα είναι φθηνότερο σε κλικ η πειρατεία. Όλα είναι θέμα content και UX. τα λεφτά θα παίξουν ρόλο (σε τέτοια ποσά) αν ανάμεσα σε 2 υπηρεσίες η διάφορα είναι μεγαλύτερη από 2-3 κλικ.


Σωστά, εφ' όσον το κόστος είναι λογικό βέβαια. Εδώ θυμάμαι να χρησιμοποιούμε VPN, συνδρομές σε σάιτ στυλ rapidshare κ.ο.κ. 
Τώρα μπαίνεις στο Netflix έχεις λίστες του τι έχεις δει, σε ποιο σημείο έχει σταματήσει η παρακολούθηση, προτάσεις, ενημέρωση αν βγει νέα σεζόν, προφίλ και πάει λέγοντας. Πλέον το να ψάξεις να βρεις, να περιμένεις να κατέβει ακούγεται σαν μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία. Εγώ αμφιβάλω ότι αν αυξηθεί το κόστος ανά άτομο το Netflix θα βγει ζημιωμένο.

----------


## YAziDis

Ο κοσμος την λυση του θα την βρει. Δε νομιζω θα θελει να πκηρωνει 120€ το χρονο γιαψναψτο εχει μονιμα. Εγω πχ αν γινει κατι τετοιο σιγουρα θα παραλειψω μηνες, διοτι εχει τυχει για αρκετο καιρο να μη βλεπω, ή να δω ενα πραγμα μονο. Γιατι λοιπον να μην το βαζω για 2 μηνες, να κανω τα binge watching μου και μετα να το κοβω;

----------


## Hetfield

Το θεμα με τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα δεν ειναι τεχνικο, αλλα πολιτικο προβλημα.



Off Topic


		Υπαρχουν καποιες φωνες στην Ε.Ε. που "ουρλιαζουν" για ενιαια αγορα (και κατ επεκταση για ενιαια συνορα, ενιαιο νομισμα, στρατο κοκ).
Γιατι η καθε εταιρια που προσπαθει να εφαρμοσει συμφωνιες, τις εφαρμοζει πολυ πιο ευκολα στις Η.Π.Α. (ενιαια αγορα) παρα στην Ε.Ε. (καταρκεματισμενη αγορα σε 28 κρατη).
Ξερετε πως τις λενε αυτες τις φωνες;
Φιλελευθερους  :Smile:

----------


## thourios

Και 3,60 να το είχαν πάλι ακριβό θα ήταν για μερικούς αν δεν μπορούσαν να μοιράσουν την συνδρομή τους.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Και 3,60 να το είχαν πάλι ακριβό θα ήταν για μερικούς αν δεν μπορούσαν να μοιράσουν την συνδρομή τους.


Σίγουρα......για τους εκ πεποιθήσεως μπαταξήδες

----------


## lewton

> Τα ίδια λέγαμε πριν λίγες σελίδες πάλι αν κόψουν το μοίρασμα κωδικών.
> Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα χάσει η εταιρεία και έχει αναλυθεί το γιατί νωρίτερα.


Δεν έχει αναλυθεί, έχει προβλεφτεί από κάποιους αλλά το να πετάς μια πρόβλεψη επειδή έτσι σου λέει η διαίσθησή σου δεν ισοδυναμεί με ανάλυση.

----------


## africa

> Ο κοσμος την λυση του θα την βρει. Δε νομιζω θα θελει να πκηρωνει 120€ το χρονο γιαψναψτο εχει μονιμα. Εγω πχ αν γινει κατι τετοιο σιγουρα θα παραλειψω μηνες, διοτι εχει τυχει για αρκετο καιρο να μη βλεπω, ή να δω ενα πραγμα μονο. Γιατι λοιπον να μην το βαζω για 2 μηνες, να κανω τα binge watching μου και μετα να το κοβω;


Εδω μερικοί δίνουν 22αρια στον πΟΤΕ-τιβις, άλλα τόσα στην γOVA και κάτι 69αρια (per year) για να βλέπουν μόνο τον..μΠΑΟΚ, στα 120 θα κολλήσουν?

----------


## thourios

Θυμάμαι που έδινα για nova full κάτι 60αρια ευρώ τον μήνα κάποτε εποχή vhs και τρελένομαι

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δεν έχει αναλυθεί, έχει προβλεφτεί από κάποιους αλλά το να πετάς μια πρόβλεψη επειδή έτσι σου λέει η διαίσθησή σου δεν ισοδυναμεί με ανάλυση.


Τα ίδια δεδομένα που ίσχυαν τότε, ισχύουν και τώρα.
Έχει προστεθεί κάτι καινούριο στο θέμα; Όχι, οπότε η ίδια κουβέντα απλά αναμασιέται.

----------


## lewton

> Τα ίδια δεδομένα που ίσχυαν τότε, ισχύουν και τώρα.
> Έχει προστεθεί κάτι καινούριο στο θέμα; Όχι, οπότε η ίδια κουβέντα απλά αναμασιέται.


Συμφωνώ.
Μηδέν δεδομένα τότε, μηδέν και τώρα.

----------


## euri

Σχετικά με την παύση υποστήριξης της εφαρμογής του Netflix σε παλιότερες τηλεοράσεις και συσκευές Roku:




> Χωρίς να έχω στοιχεία, πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να αλλάζουν κάτι στο DRM, παρά στο decoding...


Αρκουδάκι-βραβείο στο Μηνά, καθώς το πέτυχε διάνα: https://www.techspot.com/news/82728-...r-devices.html

 :One thumb up:

----------


## kostas2005

> Ο κοσμος την λυση του θα την βρει. Δε νομιζω θα θελει να πκηρωνει 120€ το χρονο γιαψναψτο εχει μονιμα. Εγω πχ αν γινει κατι τετοιο σιγουρα θα παραλειψω μηνες, διοτι εχει τυχει για αρκετο καιρο να μη βλεπω, ή να δω ενα πραγμα μονο. Γιατι λοιπον να μην το βαζω για 2 μηνες, να κανω τα binge watching μου και μετα να το κοβω;


σίγουρα πολύ θα το δουν έτσι αν δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει πάντα ο "αλλος κολλητός η συγγενής" που μπορεί να χρειαστεί να δει...
και επειδή το ποσό είναι μικρό και δεν θέλουμε "να πουν" καρμίρηδες ότι δεν έχουμε χρήματα το πληρώνουμε ολο το χρόνο.

----------


## tsigarid

> Να το κυνηγήσουνε αλλά στο ενδιάμεσο ας μην καταργούν και τις ελευθερίες μας.


Για ποιες ελευθερίες μιλάς;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για ποιες ελευθερίες μιλάς;


Το δικαίωμα να κατεβάζεις ότι θες από το διαδίκτυο είτε νόμιμο είτε παράνομο

Δεν ξέρει ο φίλος μας και πολλοί άλλοι ότι η γνωστή επιτροπή και άλλοι οργανισμοί για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα θέλουν να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και να γίνεται ταυτοποίηση φυσικού προσώπου με διεύθυνση IP 

Η λύση για μένα είναι το NETFLIX και οι άλλες πλατφόρμες να αλλάξουν την νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και να πάψει ο περιορισμός του περιεχομένου.

----------


## tsigarid

> Το δικαίωμα να κατεβάζεις ότι θες από το διαδίκτυο είτε νόμιμο είτε παράνομο
> 
> Δεν ξέρει ο φίλος μας και πολλοί άλλοι ότι η γνωστή επιτροπή και άλλοι οργανισμοί για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα θέλουν να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και να γίνεται ταυτοποίηση φυσικού προσώπου με διεύθυνση IP 
> 
> Η λύση για μένα είναι το NETFLIX και οι άλλες πλατφόρμες να αλλάξουν την νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και να πάψει ο περιορισμός του περιεχομένου.


Από πότε και σε ποια ευνομούμενη χώρα το να κάνεις κάτι παράνομα είναι δικαίωμα; Επίσης από πότε αποφασίζεις εσύ ποια θα είναι τα δικαιώματά σου στη δουλειά των άλλων;

----------


## xhaos

> Από πότε και σε ποια ευνομούμενη χώρα το να κάνεις κάτι παράνομα είναι δικαίωμα; Επίσης από πότε αποφασίζεις εσύ ποια θα είναι τα δικαιώματά σου στη δουλειά των άλλων;


κοίτα απο τη στιγμή που όλοι κάνουν κάτι, τότε έχει αποφασίσει η εκάστοτε κοινωνία οτι είναι αποδεκτό. Ειτε έχουμε να κάνουμε με βασικά πράγματα (όπως πχ το δικαίωμα ψήφου) είτε με υλικά (πχ κλοπή). πχ αντικαπνιστικός νόμος υπάρχει εδώ και 10-15 χρόνια, αλλά..... έχουμε αποφασίσει οτι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## dimyok

Απο το "ευνομούμενη χώρα" φαινεται οτι ζει αλλου  :Razz:  . Ok μπορει να ειναι καπως συνεπης και ευνομουμενη στο χαρατσωμα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> κοίτα απο τη στιγμή που όλοι κάνουν κάτι, τότε έχει αποφασίσει η εκάστοτε κοινωνία οτι είναι αποδεκτό. Ειτε έχουμε να κάνουμε με βασικά πράγματα (όπως πχ το δικαίωμα ψήφου) είτε με υλικά (πχ κλοπή). πχ αντικαπνιστικός νόμος υπάρχει εδώ και 10-15 χρόνια, αλλά..... έχουμε αποφασίσει οτι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει.


Ποιος εχει αποφασισει οτι δεν μας ενδιαφερει ο καπνος μεσα στα μαγαζια;
Καποιοι ανεγκεφαλοι;
Κανεις μεγαλο λαθος, αυτα τα ατομα δεν αντιπροσωπευουν ουτε εμενα ουτε και πολυ αλλο κοσμο.
Οποτε παρτο αλλιως, γιατι το βλεπεις τελειως το θεμα.

----------


## xhaos

> Ποιος εχει αποφασισει οτι δεν μας ενδιαφερει ο καπνος μεσα στα μαγαζια;
> Καποιοι ανεγκεφαλοι;
> Κανεις μεγαλο λαθος, αυτα τα ατομα δεν αντιπροσωπευουν ουτε εμενα ουτε και πολυ αλλο κοσμο.
> Οποτε παρτο αλλιως, γιατι το βλεπεις τελειως το θεμα.


εκ του αποτελέσματος.
Οι καπνίζοντες καπνίζουν. Οι μη καπνίζοντες δεν κάνουν παράπονα ή κάνουν ελάχιστες φορές. Γενικά δεν εχω δει ποτέ να κάνει θέμα κάποιος οτι τον ενοχλεί ο καπνός. Οπότε στην πράξη ο νόμος ειναι άκυρος απο τους ανθρώπους. το ιδιο πχ με τη φοροδιαφυγη. το ιδιο με 1000 αλλα πραγματα.

----------


## sdikr

> εκ του αποτελέσματος.
> Οι καπνίζοντες καπνίζουν. Οι μη καπνίζοντες δεν κάνουν παράπονα ή κάνουν ελάχιστες φορές. Γενικά δεν εχω δει ποτέ να κάνει θέμα κάποιος οτι τον ενοχλεί ο καπνός. Οπότε στην πράξη ο νόμος ειναι άκυρος απο τους ανθρώπους. το ιδιο πχ με τη φοροδιαφυγη. το ιδιο με 1000 αλλα πραγματα.


Μάλιστα, όποτε αν όλοι κλέβουν είναι εντάξει δηλάδη; 
Το netflix  δεν είναι μόνο στην Ελλάδα,   στις άλλες χώρες που απαγορεύεται το κάπνισμα πχ μια χαρά δεν βλέπεις κάποιον να καπνίζει.

Εντάξει είπαμε να προσπαθούμε να το δικαιολογήσουμε στον εαυτό μας αλλά οχι και έτσι

----------


## tsigarid

> εκ του αποτελέσματος.
> Οι καπνίζοντες καπνίζουν. Οι μη καπνίζοντες δεν κάνουν παράπονα ή κάνουν ελάχιστες φορές. *Γενικά δεν εχω δει ποτέ να κάνει θέμα κάποιος οτι τον ενοχλεί ο καπνός*. Οπότε στην πράξη ο νόμος ειναι άκυρος απο τους ανθρώπους. το ιδιο πχ με τη φοροδιαφυγη. το ιδιο με 1000 αλλα πραγματα.


Είτε το 100% των ανθρώπων που γνωρίζεις καπνίζουν, είτε μας κάνεις χοντρή πλάκα!

----------


## famous-walker

> Είτε το 100% των ανθρώπων που γνωρίζεις καπνίζουν, είτε μας κάνεις χοντρή πλάκα!


Για Ελλάδα μιλάει προφανώς. Σε γενικές γραμμές έχει δίκιο. Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις νυχτερινής διασκέδασης ή καφετέριας λίγοι θα παραπονεθούν.

----------


## tsigarid

> Για Ελλάδα μιλάει προφανώς. Σε γενικές γραμμές έχει δίκιο. Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις νυχτερινής διασκέδασης ή καφετέριας λίγοι θα παραπονεθούν.


Και εγώ για Ελλάδα μιλάω. Οι μη καπνιστές μισούν τον καπνό και την τσιγαρίλα στα ρούχα. Όλοι.

----------


## sdikr

> Για Ελλάδα μιλάει προφανώς. Σε γενικές γραμμές έχει δίκιο. Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις νυχτερινής διασκέδασης ή καφετέριας λίγοι θα παραπονεθούν.


Μα φυσικά μετά θα τους λένε Αρτέμη Μπογδανο    :Cool:

----------


## famous-walker

> Και εγώ για Ελλάδα μιλάω. Οι μη καπνιστές μισούν τον καπνό και την τσιγαρίλα στα ρούχα. Όλοι.


Θα έχεις διαπιστώσει τότε πως όσοι παραπονιούνται είναι οι εξαιρέσεις. Δεν μιλάω για άτομα με κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα γιατί αυτοί συνήθως αποφεύγουν τέτοιους χώρους.




> Μα φυσικά μετά θα τους λένε Αρτέμη Μπογδανο


Είναι πιο περίπλοκο το θέμα νομίζω αλλά όπως και να έχει η κατάσταση έτσι έχει τώρα.

----------


## xhaos

> Και εγώ για Ελλάδα μιλάω. Οι μη καπνιστές μισούν τον καπνό και την τσιγαρίλα στα ρούχα. Όλοι.


ναι βρε, το μισούν. αλλά πότε είδες να κάνουν παράπονα στον ιδιοκτήτη ή στη διπλανή παρέα ή να γίνεται θέμα; εγώ ποτέ.
Αν κάποιος στο τραπέζι αρχίσει να κατουράει χύμα, θα τον πετάξουν εξω με τις κλοτσιές. αν κάποιος ανάψει τσιγάρο δεν θα του πουν τίποτα. Αν δε το τσιγάρο είναι και "μερακλίδικο" τότε θα κάνει και νέους φίλους.

----------


## sdikr

> Θα έχεις διαπιστώσει τότε πως όσοι παραπονιούνται είναι οι εξαιρέσεις. Δεν μιλάω για άτομα με κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα γιατί αυτοί συνήθως αποφεύγουν τέτοιους χώρους.
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι πιο περίπλοκο το θέμα νομίζω αλλά όπως και να έχει η κατάσταση έτσι έχει τώρα.


Δεν νομίζω πως είναι,    πάντα ακούμε πως στο εξωτερικό αν κάνεις κάτι παράνομο κάποιος που θα σε δεί θα κάνει το καθήκον του,  εδώ δεν θα το κάνει γιατί θα του βάλουν την ταμπέλα άμεσα.

----------


## tsigarid

> Θα έχεις διαπιστώσει τότε πως όσοι παραπονιούνται είναι οι εξαιρέσεις. Δεν μιλάω για άτομα με κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα γιατί αυτοί συνήθως αποφεύγουν τέτοιους χώρους.


Έχω παρατηρήσει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Οι μη καπνιστές παραπονιούνται. Αν αποφεύγουν χώρους καπνιστών είναι γιατί δεν τους αρέσει ο καπνός, όχι γιατί δεν τους αρέσει η διακόσμηση.

----------


## xhaos

> Μάλιστα, όποτε αν όλοι κλέβουν είναι εντάξει δηλάδη;


 Ναι ειναι.
πχ στη Σ. Αραβια ειναι ένταξη οι γυναικες να μην ψηφίζουν. και αυτούς ειναι μια χαρά. Μπορει να μην ειναι οπως κανουν τα πολιτισμενα κρατη, αλλα αν κατι το κανουν ΟΛΟΙ τοτε ναι ειναι ΟΚ γιατι το κανουν ΟΛΟΙ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω παρατηρήσει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Οι μη καπνιστές παραπονιούνται. Αν αποφεύγουν χώρους καπνιστών είναι γιατί δεν τους αρέσει ο καπνός, όχι γιατί δεν τους αρέσει η διακόσμηση.


Ειληκρινα αν και γενικα μη καπνιζον (τρακες αν ποτε βγω) ποτε δεν εχει τυχει να δω κατι. Πολυ παλια μονο φοιτητες που ο chat εκανε παραπονα.

----------


## famous-walker

> Δεν νομίζω πως είναι,    πάντα ακούμε πως στο εξωτερικό αν κάνεις κάτι παράνομο κάποιος που θα σε δεί θα κάνει το καθήκον του,  εδώ δεν θα το κάνει γιατί θα του βάλουν την ταμπέλα άμεσα.


Αυτή είναι η μία πτυχή. Η άλλη είναι πως συνήθως δεν υπάρχει προθυμία από τις αρχές.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι ειναι.
> πχ στη Σ. Αραβια ειναι ένταξη οι γυναικες να μην ψηφίζουν. και αυτούς ειναι μια χαρά. Μπορει να μην ειναι οπως κανουν τα πολιτισμενα κρατη, αλλα αν κατι το κανουν ΟΛΟΙ τοτε ναι ειναι ΟΚ γιατι το κανουν ΟΛΟΙ.


Sorry αλλά κάτι σου ξέφυγε,  είναι νόμος το να μην ψηφίζουν,    δεν έχουν νόμο που να λεει πως μπορούνε να ψηφίσουν αλλά δεν τις αφήνουν
Καμία σχέση με την σύγκριση του αντικαπνιστικού νόμου

----------


## famous-walker

> Έχω παρατηρήσει ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Οι μη καπνιστές παραπονιούνται. Αν αποφεύγουν χώρους καπνιστών είναι γιατί δεν τους αρέσει ο καπνός, όχι γιατί δεν τους αρέσει η διακόσμηση.


Ναι δεν είπα το αντίθετο. Τι να σου πω εγώ σπάνια το βλέπω. Σε νυχτερινό μαγαζί ειδικά δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω δει ποτέ.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτή είναι η μία πτυχή. Η άλλη είναι πως συνήθως δεν υπάρχει προθυμία από τις αρχές.


Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω,  όχι ακριβώς απροθυμία,  αλλά το πάνε χαλλλλλαρα,  πάντως κάτι γίνεται έστω και καθυστερημένα

----------


## aiantas

Ξεφύγατε...

----------


## ThReSh

> Για Ελλάδα μιλάει προφανώς. Σε γενικές γραμμές έχει δίκιο. Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις νυχτερινής διασκέδασης ή καφετέριας λίγοι θα παραπονεθούν.


Ναι γιατί ξέρουν ότι δεν θα βγάλουν άκρη.

----------


## sotos65

Και που λέτε το netflix.. ουπς, wait! Εδώ μιλάνε για κάπνισμα... λάθος τόπικ  :Laughing:

----------


## famous-walker

> Ξεφύγατε...





> Και που λέτε το netflix.. ουπς, wait! Εδώ μιλάνε για κάπνισμα... λάθος τόπικ


Παιδιά κόψτε το spamming.  :Razz:

----------


## sotos65

Ναι, sorry... που λες το κάπνισμα  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

ΥΓ. Τώρα που ξεκίνησε και το Disney+ (και το Apple TV+) θα έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα η συζήτηση μου φαίνεται.  :Cool:

----------


## stelios4711

> Από πότε και σε ποια ευνομούμενη χώρα το να κάνεις κάτι παράνομα είναι δικαίωμα;


γ) Δεν ζητάμε το δικαίωμα να κάνουμε κάτι παράνομα. Ζητάμε έναν λογικό νόμιμο τρόπο χρέωσης
5€ επιπλέον ενσωματωμένα σε κάθε συνδρομή internet και καμία άλλη χρέωση για ότι περιεχόμενο κατεβάσεις είναι αποδεκτή συμφωνία από όλους πιστεύω. Τέλος η παρανομία με τη μία χωρίς ποινές χωρίς δικαστήρια




> Επίσης από πότε αποφασίζεις εσύ ποια θα είναι τα δικαιώματά σου στη δουλειά των άλλων;


α) Θα πρέπει πρώτα να ορίσουμε τι σημαίνει δουλειά 
Το να δουλέψεις μια φορά στη ζωή σου για 2 μέρες και πληρώνεσαι γιαυτό 70 χρόνια δε μου φαίνεται σαν ορισμός της δουλειάς 
Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ αν αυτός ο κανόνας ίσχυε για όλες τις δουλειές πχ ο Οδοντίατρος που σου έκανε ένα σφράγισμα να ζητάει λεφτά κάθε φορά που τρως κάτι ή ο χτίστης που έχτισε το σπίτι σου να ζητάει λεφτά κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις την πόρτα για μπεις ασχέτως αν το έχεις αγοράσει. 
Αν τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα σου φαίνονται παράλογα απορώ πως δέχεσαι τον παραλογισμό των "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων"

β) Φυσικά και αποφασίζουμε για την δουλειά άλλων στην αγορά πάντα έτσι γίνεται, λέγεται κανόνας προσφοράς και ζήτησης. 
Αν κρίνω ότι το προϊόν που πουλάς μου φαίνεται ακριβό θα  πάρω το κινέζικο, δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα  λειτουργικά έξοδα που έχεις η πρώτη ύλη που αγοράζεις και η εφορία που πληρώνεις. Έχω και εγώ ξέρεις τέτοια έξοδα ή θα συμμορφωθείς με την ζήτηση που έχει η αγορά ή να το κλείσεις το μαγαζί (το εγώ και το εσύ είναι λόγου χάριν δεν απευθύνομαι σε σένα)

----------


## sdikr

> γ) Δεν ζητάμε το δικαίωμα να κάνουμε κάτι παράνομα. Ζητάμε έναν λογικό νόμιμο τρόπο χρέωσης
> 5€ επιπλέον ενσωματωμένα σε κάθε συνδρομή internet και καμία άλλη χρέωση για ότι περιεχόμενο κατεβάσεις είναι αποδεκτή συμφωνία από όλους πιστεύω. Τέλος η παρανομία με τη μία χωρίς ποινές χωρίς δικαστήρια
> 
> 
> 
> α) Θα πρέπει πρώτα να ορίσουμε τι σημαίνει δουλειά 
> Το να δουλέψεις μια φορά στη ζωή σου για 2 μέρες και πληρώνεσαι γιαυτό 70 χρόνια δε μου φαίνεται σαν ορισμός της δουλειάς 
> Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ αν αυτός ο κανόνας ίσχυε για όλες τις δουλειές πχ ο Οδοντίατρος που σου έκανε ένα σφράγισμα να ζητάει λεφτά κάθε φορά που τρως κάτι ή ο χτίστης που έχτισε το σπίτι σου να ζητάει λεφτά κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις την πόρτα για μπεις ασχέτως αν το έχεις αγοράσει. 
> Αν τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα σου φαίνονται παράλογα απορώ πως δέχεσαι τον παραλογισμό των "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων"
> ...


a)   Το σπίτι το πλήρωσες full price,  δεν το πλήρωσες ας πούμε 0,02 ευρώλεπτα,  σκέψου πχ πόσο κοστίζει μια ταινία και πόσο πληρώνεις για να της δείς εσύ στο cinema
b)   Ναι φυσικά και μπορείς, οι επιλογές είναι το αγοράζεις ή δεν το αγοράζεις, δεν το κλέβεις
c)   Τώρα το κάναμε 5 ευρώ;   παλιότερα έλεγες 10

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> εκ του αποτελέσματος.
> Οι καπνίζοντες καπνίζουν. Οι μη καπνίζοντες δεν κάνουν παράπονα ή κάνουν ελάχιστες φορές. Γενικά δεν εχω δει ποτέ να κάνει θέμα κάποιος οτι τον ενοχλεί ο καπνός. Οπότε στην πράξη ο νόμος ειναι άκυρος απο τους ανθρώπους. το ιδιο πχ με τη φοροδιαφυγη. το ιδιο με 1000 αλλα πραγματα.


Ενημερώσου λίγο περισσότερο.
Μόλις χτες διάβαζα οτι μη καπνιστής έκανε καταγγελία σε άλλον που κάπνιζε σε μαγαζί κάπου Ελλάδα και τώρα τρέχει και το μαγαζί και ο πελάτης με το πρόστιμο.
Δεν είναι όλοι ωχαδερφιστές αλλά οκ σιγά σιγά ξυπνάει και αντιδράει ο κόσμος.
Βέβαια όσο συνεχίζει αυτή η ανομία, εγώ και πόσα άλλα άτομα που μένουμε εξωτερικό εξακολοθούμε να το βλέπουμε ως έναν από τους λόγους που ούτε καν το σκεφτόμαστε για επιστροφή στο Ελλάντα.

----------


## anon

> Το να δουλέψεις μια φορά στη ζωή σου για 2 μέρες και πληρώνεσαι γιαυτό 70 χρόνια δε μου φαίνεται σαν ορισμός της δουλειάς 
> Θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ αν αυτός ο κανόνας ίσχυε για όλες τις δουλειές πχ ο Οδοντίατρος που σου έκανε ένα σφράγισμα να ζητάει λεφτά κάθε φορά που τρως κάτι ή ο χτίστης που έχτισε το σπίτι σου να ζητάει λεφτά κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις την πόρτα για μπεις ασχέτως αν το έχεις αγοράσει. 
> Αν τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα σου φαίνονται παράλογα απορώ πως δέχεσαι τον παραλογισμό των "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων"


Φυσικά και διαφωνώ και εγώ για τον παραλογισμό των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, αλλά εσύ το πήγες στο τελείως αντίθετο άκρο. Οπότε πρέπει να κάνω και λίγο τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου που λέμε.
Ας πάρουμε πχ τον χώρο του σινεμά, γιατί σε αυτό αναφερόμαστε, και όχι στην συγγραφή βιβλίων κλπ
εχουμε και λέμε
1) καμμιά ταινία, ακόμα και ερασιτεχνικές, δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα δυο ημερών δουλειας. Το αντίθετο, η όλη διαδικασία είναι χρονοβόρα και απαιτεί την προσπάθεια πολλών ανθρώπων. Μερικές εξαιρέσεις δεν κάνουν τον κανόνα.
2) Δεν διαφωνώ ότι κάποιοι συντελεστές μπορεί να αμοίβονται αδρά (ηθοποιοι, σκηνοθέτες) οι δε εταιρίες μπορεί να βγάζουν χοντρά φράγκα. Ομως εμείς συνήθως βλέπουμε τις επιτυχίες, και δεν βλέπουμε ότι πολλές φορές τα στούντιο κάνουν ταινίες που δεν πιάνουν τα έξοδά τους. Μεγάλες ταινίες του Χολυγουντ και των μεγάλων στούντιος μετράνε κοστολόγια σε δεκάδες αν όχι εκατοντάδες εκατομύρια δολλάρια.  Δεν είναι όλα επιτυχίες. Αλλά έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα, θα βγάλει το στούντιο 10 ταινίες, απο τις 10 οι 3 θαναι μεγάλες πολύ μεγάλες παραγωγές, με τεράστιο κοστολόγιο, η μία τουλάχιστον περιμένουν ότι θα φέρει φράγκα, η μία ναναι στα έξοδα της η άλλη να μην βγάλει τα έξοδα της, και άλλες 7 πιο μικρές παραγωγές, και εαν είναι τυχεροί κάποια απο τις 7 θαναι και μεγάλη εμπορική επιτυχία, και στο τέλος να βγεί ένα ΣΥΝ στον τελικό ισολογισμό.
3) Σε αντίθεση με τον οδοντογιατρό ή τον οποιοδήποτε επαγγελματία όπως αναφέρεις, στις ταινίες το κέρδος προσδοκάτε σε βάθος χρόνου. το 80% είναι μέσα στην χρονιά, το άλλο 20% είναι στο διηνεκές. Επιμερίζοντας το κέρδος έτσι γίνονται και οι ταινίες πιο "προσιτές". Φαντάσου λοιπόν να έβγαζε ένα μπλοκμπάστερ η Ντίσνευ, και θα έπρεπε να βγάλει τα λεφτά της και εύλογο κέρδος την πρώτη εβδομάδα, γιατί αμέσως μετά θα έπρεπε ναναι δωρεάν. Η' αν όχι μια εβδομάδα, βάλε έναν χρόνο. Θα έβγαζε; Τι θα σήμενε αυτό τελικά; Οτι αφού δεν μπορεί να βγάλει κέρδος, δεν θα κάνει ταινίες, το οποιοδήποτε στούντιο. Σίγουρα τα 70 χρόνια (που τα κάνανε περισσότερα για την ακρίβεια, νομίζω 95) είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.... 

Επίσης ακόμα και απο τον χώρο των συγγραφέων και ποιητών, βλέποντας τι γίνεται, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία αυτών ζεί σαν βασιλιάδες. Περαν μερικών μετρημένων που κάνανε μλοκμπαστερ βιβλία, οι υπόλοιποι βγάζουν ψίχουλα. Και σίγουρα η συγγραφή ενός βιβλίου επίσης δεν είναι υπόθεση δυο ημερών.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ναι, sorry... που λες το κάπνισμα  
> 
> ΥΓ. Τώρα που ξεκίνησε και το Disney+ (και το Apple TV+) θα έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα η συζήτηση μου φαίνεται.


Οποία πλατφόρμα και να ξεκινήσει το περιεχόμενο της στην χώρα μας θα είναι πολύ κουτσουρεμένο λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων σε σημείο που δεν αξίζει να έχεις πλήρη συνδρομή

Για αυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει και να υπάρχει διαχωρισμός για αυτές τις πλατφόρμες από τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια και τον κινηματογράφο.

Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορεί κανείς να απολαύσει στο μέγιστο το περιεχόμενο τους.

----------


## sdikr

> Οποία πλατφόρμα και να ξεκινήσει το περιεχόμενο της στην χώρα μας θα είναι πολύ κουτσουρεμένο λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων σε σημείο που δεν αξίζει να έχεις πλήρη συνδρομή
> 
> Για αυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει και να υπάρχει διαχωρισμός για αυτές τις πλατφόρμες από τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια και τον κινηματογράφο.
> 
> Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορεί κανείς να απολαύσει στο μέγιστο το περιεχόμενο τους.


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με αυτό;  ειδικά αυτό το κομμάτι που λες  για την χώρα μας

----------


## xhaos

> Ενημερώσου λίγο περισσότερο.
> Μόλις χτες διάβαζα οτι μη καπνιστής έκανε καταγγελία σε άλλον που κάπνιζε σε μαγαζί κάπου Ελλάδα και τώρα τρέχει και το μαγαζί και ο πελάτης με το πρόστιμο.
> Δεν είναι όλοι ωχαδερφιστές αλλά οκ σιγά σιγά ξυπνάει και αντιδράει ο κόσμος.
> Βέβαια όσο συνεχίζει αυτή η ανομία, εγώ και πόσα άλλα άτομα που μένουμε εξωτερικό εξακολοθούμε να το βλέπουμε ως έναν από τους λόγους που ούτε καν το σκεφτόμαστε για επιστροφή στο Ελλάντα.


το ίδιο λέμε. ΕΝΑΣ έκανε καταγγελία και έγινε θέμα. ΕΝΑΣ. οι υπόλοιποι 5 εκ κάπνιζαν κανονικά.

----------


## euri

Μπορούμε να κόψουμε τη συζήτηση για το κάπνισμα στο παρόν, πριν εφαρμοστεί πλήρως ο αντικαπνιστικός νόμος εδώ;   :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με αυτό;  ειδικά αυτό το κομμάτι που λες  για την χώρα μας


Εννοώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνουν όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με ταινίες και σειρές

Οποία πλατφόρμα και να έρθει εδώ θα αναγκαστεί να περιορίσει πολύ το περιεχόμενο της λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

Υπάρχει η επίγεια / δορυφορική / ελεύθερη / συνδρομητική τηλεόραση

Υπάρχουν οι κινηματογράφοι

αν δεν γίνει αυτό που λέω με τις πλατφόρμες και τον διαχωρισμό

Θα πληρώνεις συνδρομή και θα απολαμβάνεις περιορισμένο περιεχόμενο

έτσι θα είσαι αναγκασμένος για όσο καιρό επιτρέπεται να καταφεύγεις σε μη τόσο νόμιμες λύσεις

Αν όμως έκαναν αυτό που λέω θα είχαν κέρδος όλοι που μοιράζονται την πίτα.

----------


## sdikr

> Εννοώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνουν όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με ταινίες και σειρές
> 
> Οποία πλατφόρμα και να έρθει εδώ θα αναγκαστεί να περιορίσει πολύ το περιεχόμενο της λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.
> 
> Υπάρχει η επίγεια / δορυφορική / ελεύθερη / συνδρομητική τηλεόραση
> 
> Υπάρχουν οι κινηματογράφοι
> 
> Κτλ....


ααα δηλαδή στις άλλες χώρες δεν υπάρχουν   επίγειες/δορυφορικές/συνδρομητικές;   κατάλαβα   :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> ααα δηλαδή στις άλλες χώρες δεν υπάρχουν   επίγειες/δορυφορικές/συνδρομητικές;   κατάλαβα


Από ότι λένε φίλοι σε Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο , Γερμανία , Γαλλία , Βέλγιο , Ολλανδία δεν παίζει τόσος περιορισμός που παίζει στην Ελλάδα

Ούτε στις ΗΠΑ.

Πράγμα που το έχω δει και ο ίδιος με χρήση VPN (δοκιμαστικά) και θέαση από NETFLIX κτλ.

Έτσι αναγκαστικά για να δω αυτά που θέλω από τις πλατφόρμες να χρησιμοποιώ VPN 

Αυτό σημαίνει απλά ότι πληρώνω συνδρομή για τις πλατφόρμες και επιπλέον πληρώνω συνδρομή για το/τα VPN. 

Πράγμα που δεν συμφέρει (οικονομικά) κάποιον που πληρώνει συνδρομή για NOVA , COSMOTE TV , VODAFONE TV , WIND VISION

Εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ τίποτα από τα παραπάνω

Η τηλεόραση μου πιάνει μόνο την επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόραση digea 

για όλα όσα με ενδιαφέρει έχω το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## anon

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς με αυτό;  ειδικά αυτό το κομμάτι που λες  για την χώρα μας


εννοεί ότι πχ οι ταινίες της Μαρβελ /Ντίσνευ έχουν παραχωρήσει τα δικαιώμτα στην ελληνική εταιρία διανομής ταινιών Φουφουτος και που μπορεί αυτό λόγω ασάφεια νόμου ή γιατί δεν είχε προβλεφθεί απο παλαιότερα, και τις υπηρεσίες streaming. Ετσι η πλατφορμα Νεφλιξ ή και η ίδια η Ντίσνευ (εαν δεν έχει κάνει σχετική πρόβλεψη), μπορεί να έχει την πλατφόρμα της στην Ελλάδα αλλά εντός Ελλάδας να μην μπορεί να παίξει το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο, γιατί για τον ελλαδικό χώρο το δικαίωμα το έχει η εταιρία Φουφουτος, και πρέπει να πληρώσουν την Φουφουτος προκειμένου να μποροεί να παιξει το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο. Με δεδομένο ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα οι ελληνικές εταιρίες διανομής έπαιρναν αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα για οτιδήποτε είδους προβολές και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σημαίνει ότι όλο αυτό το περιεχόμενο είναι όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον την Ελλάδα, "ιδιοκτησια" πλέον της Φουφουτος.  Ακόμα και εαν θέλει να κάνει πλατφόρμα η ίδια η εταιρία που τις έχει φτιάξει τις ταινίες πχ Ντίσνευ!!!

Ειναι το ίδιο φαινόμενο που κάποιοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν VPN μέσω άλλης χώρας για να βλέπουν κάποιες ταινίες ή σειρές απο την ίδια πλατφόρμα που στην χώρα τους δεν είναι διαθέσιμες.

Λόγω κακών συμφωνιών στο παρελθόν, όπου τα δίνανε όλα οι παραγωγοι στις εταιρίες διανομών στην Ελλάδα (σε αντάλλαγμα ίσως κάποιο καλύτερο ποσό μια και έξω), τώρα τεράστιο περιεχόμενο του παρελθόντος δεν μπορεί ναναι διαθέσιμο απο τις εταιρίες streaming παρεκτός εαν πληρώνουν την κάθε Φουφουτος.... Και εντάξει, η Ντίσνευ πχ έχει μοχλούς πίεσης. Μπορεί να τους πεί, κοιτάξτε, καθήστε καλά, γιατί δεν θα σας δώσω τίποτε απο καινούργιο περιεχόμενο, και μιλάμε τουλάχιστον 1-2 μπλοκμπάστερ κάθε χρόνο, οπότε υπάρχει καλό πάτημα, να τους πιέσει, αν δραστηριοποιούνται ακόμα στην διανομή, ώστε να παίξουν καλά. Επίσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο περίπου μπορεί να πιέσει, να ΜΗΝ δώσουν δικαίωμα σε άλλες εταιρίες (βλ πχ Νετφλιξ) να παίζουν αυτές τις ταινίες  :Wink:  
Αλλά αυτό προυποθέτει ότι μπορουν να τις εκβιάσουν. Εαν κάποια εταιρία διανομής έχει βγεί απο το παιχνίδι της διανομής τώρα, μπορεί κάλλιστα να δίνει δικαίωμα προβολής από πλατφόρμα streaming σε όποιον της δίνει τα περισσότερα.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

- - - Updated - - -




> ααα δηλαδή στις άλλες χώρες δεν υπάρχουν   επίγειες/δορυφορικές/συνδρομητικές;   κατάλαβα


Στις άλλες χώρες είτε τα στούντιο "πουλάνε" δικαιώματα σε κάθε κανάλι (δορυφορικό, καλωδιακό κλπ) απο μόνες τους είτε ούτως ή άλλως το έχουν κάνει με ξεχωριστό τρόπο στον καθένα. Εχουν κάνει κάποια πρόβλεψη δηλαδή. Στην ελλάδα, μέχρι πρόσφατα τουλάχιστον, έπαιρνε μια εταιρία διανομής τα δικαιωματα για πάσης φύσεως προβολή, που περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα. 
Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τάξη μεγέθους, δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη αγορά η Ελλάδα για να τους ένοιαζε να το σπάσουν, τα έδινα όλα σε μια εταιρία διανομής, αποκλειστική διανομή πάσης φύσεως για τον Ελλαδικό χώρο, και τέλος.

----------


## sdikr

> εννοεί ότι πχ οι ταινίες της Μαρβελ /Ντίσνευ έχουν παραχωρήσει τα δικαιώμτα στην ελληνική εταιρία διανομής ταινιών Φουφουτος και που μπορεί αυτό λόγω ασάφεια νόμου ή γιατί δεν είχε προβλεφθεί απο παλαιότερα, και τις υπηρεσίες streaming. Ετσι η πλατφορμα Νεφλιξ ή και η ίδια η Ντίσνευ (εαν δεν έχει κάνει σχετική πρόβλεψη), μπορεί να έχει την πλατφόρμα της στην Ελλάδα αλλά εντός Ελλάδας να μην μπορεί να παίξει το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο, γιατί για τον ελλαδικό χώρο το δικαίωμα το έχει η εταιρία Φουφουτος, και πρέπει να πληρώσουν την Φουφουτος προκειμένου να μποροεί να παιξει το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο. Με δεδομένο ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα οι ελληνικές εταιρίες διανομής έπαιρναν αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα για οτιδήποτε είδους προβολές και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σημαίνει ότι όλο αυτό το περιεχόμενο είναι όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον την Ελλάδα, "ιδιοκτησια" πλέον της Φουφουτος.  Ακόμα και εαν θέλει να κάνει πλατφόρμα η ίδια η εταιρία που τις έχει φτιάξει τις ταινίες πχ Ντίσνευ!!!
> 
> Ειναι το ίδιο φαινόμενο που κάποιοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν VPN μέσω άλλης χώρας για να βλέπουν κάποιες ταινίες ή σειρές απο την ίδια πλατφόρμα που στην χώρα τους δεν είναι διαθέσιμες.
> 
> Λόγω κακών συμφωνιών στο παρελθόν, όπου τα δίνανε όλα οι παραγωγοι στις εταιρίες διανομών στην Ελλάδα (σε αντάλλαγμα ίσως κάποιο καλύτερο ποσό μια και έξω), τώρα τεράστιο περιεχόμενο του παρελθόντος δεν μπορεί ναναι διαθέσιμο απο τις εταιρίες streaming παρεκτός εαν πληρώνουν την κάθε Φουφουτος.... Και εντάξει, η Ντίσνευ πχ έχει μοχλούς πίεσης. Μπορεί να τους πεί, κοιτάξτε, καθήστε καλά, γιατί δεν θα σας δώσω τίποτε απο καινούργιο περιεχόμενο, και μιλάμε τουλάχιστον 1-2 μπλοκμπάστερ κάθε χρόνο, οπότε υπάρχει καλό πάτημα, να τους πιέσει, αν δραστηριοποιούνται ακόμα στην διανομή, ώστε να παίξουν καλά. Επίσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο περίπου μπορεί να πιέσει, να ΜΗΝ δώσουν δικαίωμα σε άλλες εταιρίες (βλ πχ Νετφλιξ) να παίζουν αυτές τις ταινίες  
> Αλλά αυτό προυποθέτει ότι μπορουν να τις εκβιάσουν. Εαν κάποια εταιρία διανομής έχει βγεί απο το παιχνίδι της διανομής τώρα, μπορεί κάλλιστα να δίνει δικαίωμα προβολής από πλατφόρμα streaming σε όποιον της δίνει τα περισσότερα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!
> 
> ...


Αν ισχύει αυτό που λες τότε δεν θα είχαμε τις ταινίες της Marvell στο Netflix  και καπάκι theme κανάλι απο την cosmote 
Σίγουρα παίζουν δικαιώματα, αυτά όμως είναι κυρίως για αθλητικά  και εκεί μάλιστα σε χρεώνουν ξεχωριστά ανάλογα την χώρα  τα όποια παίζουν και στην Αγγλία και σε όλες τις άλλες χώρες,  πχ άλλα δικαιώματα ζητά το CL για να σου δώσει άδεια για UK άλλα για GR.

Όπως το λές και εσύ πιο πάνω,  αυτό με τα vpn το κάνουν και σε άλλες χώρες, όποτε δεν υπάρχει κάτι ειδικό συγκεκριμένα στην Ελλάδα με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα,  το θέμα είναι πόσο θέλει να πληρώσει η κάθε πλατφόρμα για το δικαίωμα προβολής στην κάθε χώρα

Ο Zero είπε πως αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο εδώ γιατί 




> Οποία πλατφόρμα και να έρθει εδώ θα αναγκαστεί να περιορίσει πολύ το περιεχόμενο της λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.
> 
> Υπάρχει η επίγεια / δορυφορική / ελεύθερη / συνδρομητική τηλεόραση
> 
> Υπάρχουν οι κινηματογράφοι
> 
> Κτλ....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> εννοεί ότι πχ οι ταινίες της Μαρβελ /Ντίσνευ έχουν παραχωρήσει τα δικαιώμτα στην ελληνική εταιρία διανομής ταινιών Φουφουτος και που μπορεί αυτό λόγω ασάφεια νόμου ή γιατί δεν είχε προβλεφθεί απο παλαιότερα, και τις υπηρεσίες streaming. Ετσι η πλατφορμα Νεφλιξ ή και η ίδια η Ντίσνευ (εαν δεν έχει κάνει σχετική πρόβλεψη), μπορεί να έχει την πλατφόρμα της στην Ελλάδα αλλά εντός Ελλάδας να μην μπορεί να παίξει το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο, γιατί για τον ελλαδικό χώρο το δικαίωμα το έχει η εταιρία Φουφουτος, και πρέπει να πληρώσουν την Φουφουτος προκειμένου να μποροεί να παιξει το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο. Με δεδομένο ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα οι ελληνικές εταιρίες διανομής έπαιρναν αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα για οτιδήποτε είδους προβολές και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σημαίνει ότι όλο αυτό το περιεχόμενο είναι όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον την Ελλάδα, "ιδιοκτησια" πλέον της Φουφουτος.  Ακόμα και εαν θέλει να κάνει πλατφόρμα η ίδια η εταιρία που τις έχει φτιάξει τις ταινίες πχ Ντίσνευ!!!
> 
> Ειναι το ίδιο φαινόμενο που κάποιοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν VPN μέσω άλλης χώρας για να βλέπουν κάποιες ταινίες ή σειρές απο την ίδια πλατφόρμα που στην χώρα τους δεν είναι διαθέσιμες.
> 
> Λόγω κακών συμφωνιών στο παρελθόν, όπου τα δίνανε όλα οι παραγωγοι στις εταιρίες διανομών στην Ελλάδα (σε αντάλλαγμα ίσως κάποιο καλύτερο ποσό μια και έξω), τώρα τεράστιο περιεχόμενο του παρελθόντος δεν μπορεί ναναι διαθέσιμο απο τις εταιρίες streaming παρεκτός εαν πληρώνουν την κάθε Φουφουτος.... Και εντάξει, η Ντίσνευ πχ έχει μοχλούς πίεσης. Μπορεί να τους πεί, κοιτάξτε, καθήστε καλά, γιατί δεν θα σας δώσω τίποτε απο καινούργιο περιεχόμενο, και μιλάμε τουλάχιστον 1-2 μπλοκμπάστερ κάθε χρόνο, οπότε υπάρχει καλό πάτημα, να τους πιέσει, αν δραστηριοποιούνται ακόμα στην διανομή, ώστε να παίξουν καλά. Επίσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο περίπου μπορεί να πιέσει, να ΜΗΝ δώσουν δικαίωμα σε άλλες εταιρίες (βλ πχ Νετφλιξ) να παίζουν αυτές τις ταινίες  
> Αλλά αυτό προυποθέτει ότι μπορουν να τις εκβιάσουν. Εαν κάποια εταιρία διανομής έχει βγεί απο το παιχνίδι της διανομής τώρα, μπορεί κάλλιστα να δίνει δικαίωμα προβολής από πλατφόρμα streaming σε όποιον της δίνει τα περισσότερα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!
> 
> ...


Τα είπες όλα
Ελπίζω λόγω ότι έρχεται η Disney και άλλες να αλλάξει το πράγμα αλλιώς θα γελάσουμε ή θα κλάψουμε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν ισχύει αυτό που λες τότε δεν θα είχαμε τις ταινίες της Marvell στο Netflix  και καπάκι theme κανάλι απο την cosmote 
> Σίγουρα παίζουν δικαιώματα, αυτά όμως είναι κυρίως για αθλητικά  και εκεί μάλιστα σε χρεώνουν ξεχωριστά ανάλογα την χώρα  τα όποια παίζουν και στην Αγγλία και σε όλες τις άλλες χώρες,  πχ άλλα δικαιώματα ζητά το CL για να σου δώσει άδεια για UK άλλα για GR


Αυτό που λέει είναι και θα το δεις σύντομα...
Απλά εδώ το χοντρό χρήμα πέφτει στα αθλητικά καθώς αυτό πουλάει.

----------


## sdikr

> Τα είπες όλα
> Ελπίζω λόγω ότι έρχεται η Disney και άλλες να αλλάξει το πράγμα αλλιώς θα γελάσουμε ή θα κλάψουμε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό που λέει είναι και θα το δεις σύντομα...
> Απλά εδώ το χοντρό χρήμα πέφτει στα αθλητικά καθώς αυτό πουλάει.


Θα μου απαντήσεις τότε στο πως γίνεται να δείχνει τις ταινίες της Marvell το netflix ενώ τις δείχνει και το δορυφορικό κανάλι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θα μου απαντήσεις τότε στο πως γίνεται να δείχνει τις ταινίες της Marvell το netflix ενώ τις δείχνει και το δορυφορικό κανάλι;


Έχεις πάρει τις απαντήσεις σου.

Πώς γίνεται

Απλά μένει να έρθει με το καλό να δούμε αν θα αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## stelios4711

> a)   Το σπίτι το πλήρωσες full price,  δεν το πλήρωσες ας πούμε 0,02 ευρώλεπτα,  σκέψου πχ πόσο κοστίζει μια ταινία και πόσο πληρώνεις για να της δείς εσύ στο cinema
> b)   Ναι φυσικά και μπορείς, οι επιλογές είναι το αγοράζεις ή δεν το αγοράζεις, δεν το κλέβεις
> c)   Τώρα το κάναμε 5 ευρώ;   παλιότερα έλεγες 10


α) Και την ταινία πλήρωσα full price το εισιτήριο ή τη συνδρομή μου μου να τη δω. Μπορώ τώρα να την κατεβάσω απο torrent να την ξαναδώ; 
β) Δεν ζητάω να κλέψω . Ζητάω να μην με κλέβουν, έχει μια διαφορά
γ) Και ακόμη παλιότερα (τότε ντε με τις βιντεοκασέτες) μπορεί να έδινα 30. Η τεχνολογία όμως  εξελίσσεται και μαζί με αυτήν και οι απαιτήσεις μας. Όπως και για μια τηλεόραση hd ready έδινες παλιότερα 1000€ και τώρα 300 για 4K. Λογικό δεν είναι; 




> 1) καμμιά ταινία, ακόμα και ερασιτεχνικές, δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα δυο ημερών δουλειας. Το αντίθετο, η όλη διαδικασία είναι χρονοβόρα και απαιτεί την προσπάθεια πολλών ανθρώπων. Μερικές εξαιρέσεις δεν κάνουν τον κανόνα.


Βασικά είχα τη μουσική στο μυαλό μου όταν έλεγα 2 μέρες αλλά εντάξει και τις ταινίες να πάρουμε σαν παράδειγμα δεν είναι 2 μέρες είναι 2 χρόνια. Αρκούν 2 χρόνια δουλειάς για κάθεσαι μια ζωή εσύ τα παιδιά σου και τα εγγόνια σου;




> 2) ...Τι θα σήμενε αυτό τελικά; Οτι αφού δεν μπορεί να βγάλει κέρδος, δεν θα κάνει ταινίες, το οποιοδήποτε στούντιο.


Ξέρεις υπήρχαν καλλιτέχνες και πριν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Και στο χώρο του θεάματος (τσίρκο, θέατρο σκιών κλπ) και στο χώρο της μουσικής (πανηγύρια, γάμοι, συναυλίες) και μια χαρά συνέχιζαν να κάνουν την δουλειά τους παρόλο που δεν βγάζανε υπερκέρδη

----------


## sdikr

> Έχεις πάρει τις απαντήσεις σου.
> 
> Πώς γίνεται
> 
> Απλά μένει να έρθει με το καλό να δούμε αν θα αλλάξει κάτι.


Δεν απάντησες, ως συνήθως.

- - - Updated - - -




> α) Και την ταινία πλήρωσα full price το εισιτήριο ή τη συνδρομή μου μου να τη δω. Μπορώ τώρα να την κατεβάσω απο torrent να την ξαναδώ; 
> β) Δεν ζητάω να κλέψω . Ζητάω να μην με κλέβουν, έχει μια διαφορά
> γ) Και ακόμη παλιότερα (τότε ντε με τις βιντεοκασέτες) μπορεί να έδινα 30. Η τεχνολογία όμως  εξελίσσεται και μαζί με αυτήν και οι απαιτήσεις μας. Όπως και για μια τηλεόραση hd ready έδινες παλιότερα 1000€ και τώρα 300 για 4K. Λογικό δεν είναι;


α) η Ταινία κοστίζει κάτι δις, εσύ έδωσες 6 ευρώ,   όχι δεν την πλήρωσες

----------


## sotos65

> Οποία πλατφόρμα και να ξεκινήσει το περιεχόμενο της στην χώρα μας θα είναι πολύ κουτσουρεμένο λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων σε σημείο που δεν αξίζει να έχεις πλήρη συνδρομή
> 
> Για αυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει και να υπάρχει διαχωρισμός για αυτές τις πλατφόρμες από τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια και τον κινηματογράφο.
> 
> Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορεί κανείς να απολαύσει στο μέγιστο το περιεχόμενο τους.


Εγώ ως συνδρομητής στο Netflix από τις πρώτες ημέρες της παρουσίας του στην Ελλάδα, διαφωνώ τουλάχιστον ως προς το συγκεκριμένο. Στην αρχή βέβαια το περιεχόμενο όντως ήταν αρκετά λιγότερο από ό,τι σε άλλες χώρες (ΗΠΑ ειδικά), και δεν είχε και ελληνικά, αλλά πλέον έχει αρκετό περιεχόμενο, και προσωπικά δυσκολεύομαι να επιλέξω από όλο αυτό! Εκτός κι αν καθόμουν όλη την ημέρα να παρακολουθώ Netflix (που δεν το κάνω βέβαια). Τώρα Disney+ και Apple TV+ μόλις ξεκίνησαν, και ειδικά το πρώτο έχει πάρει φόρα στις ΗΠΑ και όπου αλλού έχει ήδη παρουσία (για το Apple TV+ ακούγονται πολλά παράπονα). Δε νομίζω να γίνω όμως συνδρομητής σε καμία από αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες ακόμα και όταν έρθουν εδώ, αφού δεν προλαβαίνω καν του Netflix (και ούτε βέβαια θεωρώ επαρκή λόγο για να γίνω συνδρομητής αν υπάρχουν 1-2 πολύ καλές σειρές σε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, το πακέτο πρέπει να είναι πλήρες για μένα, και τα χρήματα μαζεύονται τελικά ακόμα και αν είναι μικρές οι συνδρομές).

----------


## thourios

Οι τηλεοράσεις εκεί που διατίθεται η υπηρεσία Disney είναι εφοδιασμένες με εφαρμογή ή όχι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ ως συνδρομητής στο Netflix από τις πρώτες ημέρες της παρουσίας του στην Ελλάδα, διαφωνώ τουλάχιστον ως προς το συγκεκριμένο. Στην αρχή βέβαια το περιεχόμενο όντως ήταν αρκετά λιγότερο από ό,τι σε άλλες χώρες (ΗΠΑ ειδικά), και δεν είχε και ελληνικά, αλλά πλέον έχει αρκετό περιεχόμενο, και προσωπικά δυσκολεύομαι να επιλέξω από όλο αυτό! Εκτός κι αν καθόμουν όλη την ημέρα να παρακολουθώ Netflix (που δεν το κάνω βέβαια). Τώρα Disney+ και Apple TV+ μόλις ξεκίνησαν, και ειδικά το πρώτο έχει πάρει φόρα στις ΗΠΑ και όπου αλλού έχει ήδη παρουσία (για το Apple TV+ ακούγονται πολλά παράπονα). Δε νομίζω να γίνω όμως συνδρομητής σε καμία από αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες ακόμα και όταν έρθουν εδώ, αφού δεν προλαβαίνω καν του Netflix (και ούτε βέβαια θεωρώ επαρκή λόγο για να γίνω συνδρομητής αν υπάρχουν 1-2 πολύ καλές σειρές σε αυτές τις υπηρεσίες, το πακέτο πρέπει να είναι πλήρες για μένα, και τα χρήματα μαζεύονται τελικά ακόμα και αν είναι μικρές οι συνδρομές).


Σεβαστή η άποψη σου/σχόλιο σου
θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω όμως καθώς στο κομμάτι ταινίες/σειρές είμαι λίγο παλιός λόγω ηλικίας (47+) άρα έχω δει πάρα πολλά (όχι ότι δεν τα ξανά βλέπω βέβαια)
Επίσης είμαι συνδρομητής από την πρώτη μέρα (1 μήνα δωρεάν) που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και συνεχίζω αδιαλείπτως να είμαι ... όπως επίσης έχω συνδρομή στην Amazon Prime 
Το ίδιο θα κάνω και στις άλλες πλατφόρμες φυσικά (ανεξάρτητα τι περιεχόμενο θα έχουν τελικά στην Ελλάδα.)

Αν είσαι φανατικός του είδους "ταινίες/σειρές" σαν εμένα τότε θα έχεις θέμα 

Σκέψου ότι εμένα δυστυχώς δεν με καλύπτουν οι νόμιμοι τρόποι θέασης τηλεοπτικών σειρών καθώς για να δω όλες τις σειρές που θέλω και με ενδιαφέρουν (οι οποίες δεν είναι πολλές αυτές ζήτημα αν ξεπερνάνε τα δάχτυλα των χεριών) δεν με καλύπτει ούτε η επίγεια/δορυφορική συνδρομητική ούτε οι υπάρχουσες πλατφόρμες.

Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές πλατφόρμες που δυστυχώς αρκετές από αυτές δεν έρχονται Ελλάδα αλλά και αυτές που θα έρθουν τελικά στην Ελλάδα

Θα μαζευτούν πολλά τα χρήματα και ας μην είναι μεγάλες οι συνδρομές

Απλά τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να καλύψω ένα αρκετά μεγάλο ποσοστό από τις σειρές που με ενδιαφέρουν ώστε το υπόλοιπο να είναι μικρό.

Μην νομίζεις και εγώ δουλεύω καθημερινά (09:00-17:00) αλλά υπάρχει χρόνος τα απογεύματα/βράδυ όπως και τα Σαββατοκύριακα




> Δεν απάντησες, ως συνήθως.


Συγνώμη αλλά κάνεις λάθος έχεις πάρει απάντηση και από μένα αλλά και από τον anon.

----------


## sdikr

> Συγνώμη αλλά κάνεις λάθος έχεις πάρει απάντηση και από μένα αλλά και από τον anon.


O Anon ναι έδωσε μια απάντηση, εσύ όχι,   στον anon απάντησα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> O Anon ναι έδωσε μια απάντηση, εσύ όχι,   στον anon απάντησα


Η ερώτηση σου έχει απαντηθεί πρώτα από τον φίλο Anon
και μετά από μένα (απλά εγώ το είπα πολύπλοκα και δεν το κατάλαβες)

----------


## sdikr

> Η ερώτηση σου έχει απαντηθεί πρώτα από τον φίλο Anon
> και μετά από μένα (απλά εγώ το είπα πολύπλοκα και δεν το κατάλαβες)


Μετα την απάντηση του anon το πιο πολύπλοκο που είπες είναι 





> Τα είπες όλα
> Ελπίζω λόγω ότι έρχεται η Disney και άλλες να αλλάξει το πράγμα αλλιώς θα γελάσουμε ή θα κλάψουμε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό που λέει είναι και θα το δεις σύντομα...
> Απλά εδώ το χοντρό χρήμα πέφτει στα αθλητικά καθώς αυτό πουλάει.



Θα μου πεις μπορεί να το αισθάνεσαι πολύπλοκο,  οκ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μετα την απάντηση του anon το πιο πολύπλοκο που είπες είναι 
> 
> Θα μου πεις μπορεί να το αισθάνεσαι πολύπλοκο,  οκ



Δεν είναι καθόλου πολύπλοκο το γεγονός ότι πουλάνε τα αθλητικά στην χώρα μας

Όπως και το γεγονός ότι η "πίτα" είναι μοιρασμένη σε συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες/ανθρώπους


Η δική μου (πολύπλοκη) απάντηση μου είναι πριν του Anon που απάντησε απλά και κατανοητά

καλό είναι να αποφεύγεις τις ειρωνείες καθώς εγώ δεν σου έχω μιλήσει με ειρωνικό ύφος ούτε σε έχω ειρωνευτεί

και ναι μπορώ να μιλήσω πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα και να μην καταλάβεις τίποτα απολύτως (ενώ άλλοι που έχουν τις ίδιες γνώσεις με εμένα να καταλάβουν)

----------


## sdikr

> η δική μου (πολύπλοκη) απάντηση μου είναι πριν του Anon που απάντησε απλά και κατανοητά
> 
> καλό είναι να αποφεύγεις τις ειρωνείες καθώς εγώ δεν σου έχω μιλήσει με ειρωνικό ύφος ούτε σε έχω ειρωνευτεί
> 
> και ναι μπορώ να μιλήσω πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα και να μην καταλάβεις τίποτα απολύτως (ενώ άλλοι που έχουν τις ίδιες γνώσεις με εμένα να καταλάβουν)


Μπορείς λίγο να κάνεις ενα quote την πολύπλοκη απάντηση σου; 

Είναι σίγουρο πως οι άλλοι που έχουν τις ίδιες γνώσεις με εσένα θα σε καταλάβουν, ισχύει αυτό σε πολλά πράγματα, για αυτό και είχαμε και διαφορετικές τάξεις στο σχολείο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπορείς λίγο να κάνεις ενα quote την πολύπλοκη απάντηση σου; 
> 
> Είναι σίγουρο πως οι άλλοι που έχουν τις ίδιες γνώσεις με εσένα θα σε καταλάβουν, ισχύει αυτό σε πολλά πράγματα, για αυτό και είχαμε και διαφορετικές τάξεις στο σχολείο.


είναι πριν από την απάντηση του φίλου Anon

επίσης δεν υποτιμώ την νοημοσύνη κανενός συνομιλητή/ανθρώπου

απλά μερικά πράγματα δεν μπορώ να τα πω απλά όπως και πολλά πράγματα που ξέρω δεν μπορώ να τα πω σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ.

Αυτά τα λέω γιατί κάποια εποχή είχα δουλέψει σε εταιρείες όπως VILLAGE SHOW (ROADSHOW) WARNER BROSS , ODEON , AUDIO VISUAL , SPENTZOS FILMS κτλ...

----------


## euri

Sirina Productions φαντάζομαι δεν έπαιζε τότε, ε;

----------


## sdikr

> είναι πριν από την απάντηση του φίλου Anon
> 
> επίσης δεν υποτιμώ την νοημοσύνη κανενός συνομιλητή/ανθρώπου
> 
> απλά μερικά πράγματα δεν μπορώ να τα πω απλά όπως και πολλά πράγματα που ξέρω δεν μπορώ να τα πω σε ένα δημόσιο φόρουμ.
> 
> Αυτά τα λέω γιατί κάποια εποχή είχα δουλέψει σε εταιρείες όπως VILLAGE SHOW (ROADSHOW) WARNER BROSS , ODEON , AUDIO VISUAL , SPENTZOS FILMS κτλ...


Quote δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις,  κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορείς να μας τα πεις,  μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα

Οκ καταλάβαμε  :Wink: 
Αν δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις δημόσια απλά δεν το κάνεις,  αλλιώς απλά παραπληροφορείς

----------


## sotos65

> Σεβαστή η άποψη σου/σχόλιο σου
> θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω όμως καθώς στο κομμάτι ταινίες/σειρές είμαι λίγο παλιός λόγω ηλικίας (47+) άρα έχω δει πάρα πολλά (όχι ότι δεν τα ξανά βλέπω βέβαια)
> Επίσης είμαι συνδρομητής από την πρώτη μέρα (1 μήνα δωρεάν) που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα και συνεχίζω αδιαλείπτως να είμαι ... όπως επίσης έχω συνδρομή στην Amazon Prime 
> Το ίδιο θα κάνω και στις άλλες πλατφόρμες φυσικά (ανεξάρτητα τι περιεχόμενο θα έχουν τελικά στην Ελλάδα.)


Για την ηλικία, κι εγώ παλιός είμαι κάπως... παραπάνω (54), οπότε επίσης έχω δει πολλά! Και στο Amazon Prime ήμουν από την αρχή που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για ένα χρόνο, αλλά το σταμάτησα όχι επειδή δεν το ήθελα, αλλά με μπέρδεψε κάποια στιγμή όταν θέλησα να γίνω συνδρομητής και στο Amazon Music το οποίο όμως δεν με βόλευε όπως λειτουργούσε έτσι όταν το έκοψα, κόπηκε και το Prime!  :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για την ηλικία, κι εγώ παλιός είμαι κάπως... παραπάνω (54), οπότε επίσης έχω δει πολλά! Και στο Amazon Prime ήμουν από την αρχή που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για ένα χρόνο, αλλά το σταμάτησα όχι επειδή δεν το ήθελα, αλλά με μπέρδεψε κάποια στιγμή όταν θέλησα να γίνω συνδρομητής και στο Amazon Music το οποίο όμως δεν με βόλευε όπως λειτουργούσε έτσι όταν το έκοψα, κόπηκε και το Prime!


όντως είσαι μεγαλύτερος στην ηλικία (σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα)

άρα και εσύ από τα ξεκινήματα τους έχεις τις πλατφόρμες NETFLIX και AMAZON

εγώ το Amazon Prime περισσότερο το θέλω για τις αγορές και φυσικά για το δωρεάν στο twitch.tv 
ως Prime Video είναι φτωχό το περιεχόμενο του
μουσική δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθώς έχω το Spotify και το Google Music/Youtube.

- - - Updated - - -




> Quote δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις,  κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορείς να μας τα πεις,  μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα
> 
> Οκ καταλάβαμε 
> Αν δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις δημόσια απλά δεν το κάνεις,  αλλιώς απλά παραπληροφορείς


δυστυχώς δεν κατάλαβες

Κάποια πράγματα απλά δεν λέγονται σε δημόσια φόρουμ ούτε θα τα βρεις πουθενά δημόσια δημοσιευμένα

Αν είχες ασχοληθεί με αυτό που ονομάζω "πίτα" θα γνώριζες αυτά που δεν μπορώ να πω.

ότι αφορά την απάντηση μου στο ερώτημα σου όπως είπα υπάρχει πριν την απάντηση του φίλου Anon που στο εξηγεί με απλό τρόπο αυτό που είπα εγώ πιο πολύπλοκα

εγώ δεν παραπληροφορώ κανέναν εγώ λέω πάντα την αλήθεια και δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν πονάει...

πάντως η χώρα μας είναι τυχερή που ήρθε το NETFLIX και το AMAZON

που ασχολήθηκε το GOOGLE 

που θα έρθει η DISNEY+ και πιθανόν το HBO και το HULU

ελπίζω να έρθουν και άλλα

γιατί έτσι σπάει το μονοπώλιο των ελληνικών επίγειων ελεύθερων και συνδρομητικών καναλιών και ίσως δούμε ποιοτικό περιεχόμενο και όχι ταινίες/σειρές Γ...Δ διαλογής

ξέρεις κάτι τούρκικα κάτι μεξικάνικα ή κάτι από βραζιλία/αργεντινή/βενεζουέλα κτλ σήριαλ.

----------


## sdikr

Μπλα μπλα μπλα, αν γνώριζες αυτά που γνωρίζω και δεν μπόρω να σου πω και μπλα μπλα μπλα

Είπαμε  αν δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις για κάτι μην το κάνεις, αλλιώς απλά παραπληροφορείς

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπλα μπλα μπλα, αν γνώριζες αυτά που γνωρίζω και δεν μπόρω να σου πω και μπλα μπλα μπλα
> 
> Είπαμε  αν δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις για κάτι μην το κάνεις, αλλιώς απλά παραπληροφορείς


Μπορείς να ειρωνεύεσαι όσο θες εγώ όσο και να το θες δεν πρόκειται να σε ειρωνευτώ καθώς είσαι από τους ανθρώπους που σέβομαι και εκτιμώ (παρά το γεγονός ότι μερικές φορές με ενοχλεί ο τρόπος σου αλλά σε δικαιολογώ καθώς είσαι από Θεσσαλονίκη)

αλλά δεν μπορείς να με κατηγορείς χωρίς στοιχεία/αποδείξεις για παραπληροφόρηση

αυτοί που με γνωρίζουν προσωπικά (στην πραγματική ζωή) και παρακολουθούν την συζήτηση μπορούν να σου πουν αν λέω αλήθεια ή ψέμματα και τι πράγματα γνωρίζω

αν ποτέ έρθω πάνω στην Θεσσαλονίκη ευχαρίστως αν κεράσεις έναν καφέ ή ένα γλυκό να σου τα πω εκεί στο τραπέζι που θα καθόμαστε.

----------


## anon

> Θα μου απαντήσεις τότε στο πως γίνεται να δείχνει τις ταινίες της Marvell το netflix ενώ τις δείχνει και το δορυφορικό κανάλι;


Οι πρόσφαρες ταινίες είναι σίγουρα με άλλη συμφωνία. Ολες οι πρόσφατες πχ ταινίες Μαρβελ κλπ. Εχει να κάνει όπως σου είπα με το στούντιο, καθώς και τι περιμένει. Oι κανόνες αυτοί δεν είναι γραμμένοι σε πέτρα. Είναι βέβαιο ότι οι νεωτερες ταινίες διέπονται απο άλλες συμφωνίες πλέον.
Kάθε ταινία ή σειρά μπορεί να διέπεται απο διαφορετική συμφωνία. Γεγονός είναι ότι παλαιότερα τα στούντιο έδιναν τις ταινίες και σειρές σε κάποιον "αντιπρόσωπο" στην Ελλάδα ενός τιμήματος (βλ εταιρίες διανομής) και οι οποίες εταιρίες είχαν αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα για όλη την Ελλάδα, ή μπορεί να είχαν δικαιώματα κάπως περιορισμένα, πχ να μην συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι δορυφορικές εκπομπές. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα δορυφορικά άρχισαν να έχουν αρκετή πελατεία σχεδόν απο το 2000 και μετά... Αρα λίγο πιο μετά θα άρχισαν να έχουν διαφορετικές συμφωνίες οι ταινίες. 
Γεγονός είναι ότι υπάρχει κάποιο μπάχαλο με τα δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα, και κάνει το τοπίο θολό. Επίσης οι εταιρίες διανομής μπορεί να πουλούν δικαίωμα προβολής σε τρίτους (για την Ελλάδα πάντα) πχ σε κάποιο κανάλι επίγειας τηλεοπτικής μετάδοσης ή σε δορυφορικό και πάει λέγοντας. Το πως πουλάνε, έχει να κάνει, πχ άλλη τιμή έχει εαν η ταινία παιχτεί σε prime time άλλη τιμή έχει εαν παιχτεί σε άκυρη στιγμή και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## sdikr

> Οι πρόσφαρες ταινίες είναι σίγουρα με άλλη συμφωνία. Ολες οι πρόσφατες πχ ταινίες Μαρβελ κλπ. Εχει να κάνει όπως σου είπα με το στούντιο, καθώς και τι περιμένει


Δεν έχει μόνο πρόσφατες,  ούτε μόνο της Marvell,  άλλωστε αυτό που γίνεται συνήθως λόγο συμφωνιών  είναι το ποιος θα τις προβάλει πρώτος,

----------


## anon

> Δεν έχει μόνο πρόσφατες,  ούτε μόνο της Marvell,  άλλωστε αυτό που γίνεται συνήθως λόγο συμφωνιών  είναι το ποιος θα τις προβάλει πρώτος,


Σου είπα, λόγω των "αντιπροσώπων" το πεδίο ειναι "περίεργο". Υπάρχει σίγουρα θέμα με παλαιότερα που δίναν έναν συνολικό πακέτο αποκλειστικής διανομής πάσης φύσεως. Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια σίγουρα τα στούντιο δίνουν δικαιώματα ανάλογα με το τι πιστεύουν για την ταινία ή τι πολιτική θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν. Πχ είσαι η Ντίσνευ; Δεν θα δίνεις αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα πλέον, θα του πείς απα φιλαράκι, εσύ μόνο διανομή για σινεμάδες, άντε και επίγεια ίσως. Δορυφορικά και streaming είναι δικά μου απευθείας  :Wink: 
Και ειναι και το πιο λογικό.
Το θέμα είναι εαν έχουν δώσει παλαιότερα τις ταινίες με αποκλειστικότητα στον εδώ εταιρία διανομής, χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξεως της συμφωνίας αυτής, τότε η εταιρία διανομής έχει δικαιώματα όπως έχω γράψει για τις ταινίες αυτές, ασχετως μέσου. Είτε σινεμά, είτε καλωδιακή, είτε επίγεια, είτε δορυφορική είτε streaming, εφόσον είναι για Ελλάδα.

ΕΠίσης μην μπερδεύεις το ποιός θα τις προβάλει πρώτος. Κατα κανόνα αυτό είναι πάντα οι κινηματογράφοι. Τέλος αυτό. Μετά, απλά όποιος πληρώσει περισσότερα. Τώρα που η Ντισνευ θα έχει την δική της πλατφόρμα, ούτως ή αλλως δεν θα δίνει το δικό της περιεχόμενο σε άλλους. Χαζή ειναι; Είναι το δικό της προιόν και το ανταγωνιστικό της πλεονέκτημα. Οπου δεν μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά, λόγω τοπικών συμφωνιών ΟΚ, αλλά οπουδήποτε αλλού, αυτό που περιμένουμε είναι ότι ότι έχει βγάλει η Ντίσνευ, δεν θα παίζει σε Νετφλιξ. Εχει ανακοινωνθεί ότι θα βγεί απο τον κατάλογο του Νετφλιξ το περιεχόμενο Ντισνευ, νομίζω το 2020.

----------


## sdikr

> Σου είπα, λόγω των "αντιπροσώπων" το πεδίο ειναι "περίεργο". Υπάρχει σίγουρα θέμα με παλαιότερα που δίναν έναν συνολικό πακέτο αποκλειστικής διανομής πάσης φύσεως. Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια σίγουρα τα στούντιο δίνουν δικαιώματα ανάλογα με το τι πιστεύουν για την ταινία ή τι πολιτική θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν. Πχ είσαι η Ντίσνευ; Δεν θα δίνεις αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα πλέον, θα του πείς απα φιλαράκι, εσύ μόνο διανομή για σινεμάδες, άντε και επίγεια ίσως. Δορυφορικά και streaming είναι δικά μου απευθείας 
> Και ειναι και το πιο λογικό.
> Το θέμα είναι εαν έχουν δώσει παλαιότερα τις ταινίες με αποκλειστικότητα στον εδώ εταιρία διανομής, χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξεως της συμφωνίας αυτής, τότε η εταιρία διανομής έχει δικαιώματα όπως έχω γράψει για τις ταινίες αυτές, ασχετως μέσου. Είτε σινεμά, είτε καλωδιακή, είτε επίγεια, είτε δορυφορική είτε streaming, εφόσον είναι για Ελλάδα.
> 
> ΕΠίσης μην μπερδεύεις το ποιός θα τις προβάλει πρώτος. Κατα κανόνα αυτό είναι πάντα οι κινηματογράφοι. Τέλος αυτό. Μετά, απλά όποιος πληρώσει περισσότερα. Τώρα που η Ντισνευ θα έχει την δική της πλατφόρμα, ούτως ή αλλως δεν θα δίνει το δικό της περιεχόμενο σε άλλους. Χαζή ειναι; Είναι το δικό της προιόν και το ανταγωνιστικό της πλεονέκτημα. Οπου δεν μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά, λόγω τοπικών συμφωνιών ΟΚ, αλλά οπουδήποτε αλλού, αυτό που περιμένουμε είναι ότι ότι έχει βγάλει η Ντίσνευ, δεν θα παίζει σε Νετφλιξ. Εχει ανακοινωνθεί ότι θα βγεί απο τον κατάλογο του Νετφλιξ το περιεχόμενο Ντισνευ, νομίζω το 2020.


Ναι αυτό το έχει ανακοινώσει η Disney, όπως το κάνουν και οι άλλες πλατφόρμες streaming με τις δικες τους παραγώγες, ή καλύτερα το κάνουνε στην αρχή για αποκλειστικότητες κλπ.
Το ότι το έχουν οι τοπικοί αντιπρόσωποι το δικαίωμα δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να αποκτήσει δικαίωμα προβολής κάποια πλατφόρμα streaming,  άλλωστε τα δικαιώματα πάνε συνήθως ανα χώρα  άσχετα απο ποιον τα πάρεις (studio ή αντιπρόσωπο),  βασικά ότι γίνεται εδώ γίνεται και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο με αντιπροσώπους και τα σχετικά,  όποτε   το  




> Οποία πλατφόρμα και να ξεκινήσει το περιεχόμενο της στην χώρα μας θα είναι πολύ κουτσουρεμένο λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων σε σημείο που δεν αξίζει να έχεις πλήρη συνδρομή


Που ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση δεν ισχύει,  το βλέπουμε άλλωστε και στο περιεχόμενο που έχει το Netflix πλέον

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ναι αυτό το έχει ανακοινώσει η Disney, όπως το κάνουν και οι άλλες πλατφόρμες streaming με τις δικες τους παραγώγες, ή καλύτερα το κάνουνε στην αρχή για αποκλειστικότητες κλπ.
> Το ότι το έχουν οι τοπικοί αντιπρόσωποι το δικαίωμα δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να αποκτήσει δικαίωμα προβολής κάποια πλατφόρμα streaming,  άλλωστε τα δικαιώματα πάνε συνήθως ανα χώρα  άσχετα απο ποιον τα πάρεις (studio ή αντιπρόσωπο),  βασικά ότι γίνεται εδώ γίνεται και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο με αντιπροσώπους και τα σχετικά,  όποτε   το  
> 
> Που ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση δεν ισχύει,  το βλέπουμε άλλωστε και στο περιεχόμενο που έχει το Netflix πλέον


Συγνώμη αλλά είσαι λάθος γιατί πολλές σειρές που έχει το NETFLIX τα δικαιώματα προβολής τους στην Ευρώπη αλλά και στις ΗΠΑ

Στην Ελλάδα τα έχει άλλος έτσι δεν επιτρέπεται να τα έχει στο περιεχόμενο του (οπότε τα έχει αφαιρέσει) αν βάλεις VPN και επιλέξεις άλλη χώρα θα δεις και ποιες είναι αυτές οι γνωστές σειρές που δεν έχει τα δικαιώματα.

καλώς (κακώς για μένα) αρκετές γνωστές τηλεοπτικές σειρές τα δικαιώματα τους τα έχουν ελληνικές εταιρείες ή ελληνικοί τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί (ελεύθεροι ή συνδρομητικοί)
έτσι καμία πλατφόρμα είτε από αυτές που υπάρχουν είτε από αυτές που θα έρθουν δεν θα μπορούν να έχουν διαθέσιμες αυτές τις σειρές στο περιεχόμενο τους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σου είπα, λόγω των "αντιπροσώπων" το πεδίο ειναι "περίεργο". Υπάρχει σίγουρα θέμα με παλαιότερα που δίναν έναν συνολικό πακέτο αποκλειστικής διανομής πάσης φύσεως. Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια σίγουρα τα στούντιο δίνουν δικαιώματα ανάλογα με το τι πιστεύουν για την ταινία ή τι πολιτική θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν. Πχ είσαι η Ντίσνευ; Δεν θα δίνεις αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα πλέον, θα του πείς απα φιλαράκι, εσύ μόνο διανομή για σινεμάδες, άντε και επίγεια ίσως. Δορυφορικά και streaming είναι δικά μου απευθείας 
> Και ειναι και το πιο λογικό.
> Το θέμα είναι εαν έχουν δώσει παλαιότερα τις ταινίες με αποκλειστικότητα στον εδώ εταιρία διανομής, χωρίς ημερομηνία λήξεως της συμφωνίας αυτής, τότε η εταιρία διανομής έχει δικαιώματα όπως έχω γράψει για τις ταινίες αυτές, ασχετως μέσου. Είτε σινεμά, είτε καλωδιακή, είτε επίγεια, είτε δορυφορική είτε streaming, εφόσον είναι για Ελλάδα.
> 
> ΕΠίσης μην μπερδεύεις το ποιός θα τις προβάλει πρώτος. Κατα κανόνα αυτό είναι πάντα οι κινηματογράφοι. Τέλος αυτό. Μετά, απλά όποιος πληρώσει περισσότερα. Τώρα που η Ντισνευ θα έχει την δική της πλατφόρμα, ούτως ή αλλως δεν θα δίνει το δικό της περιεχόμενο σε άλλους. Χαζή ειναι; Είναι το δικό της προιόν και το ανταγωνιστικό της πλεονέκτημα. Οπου δεν μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά, λόγω τοπικών συμφωνιών ΟΚ, αλλά οπουδήποτε αλλού, αυτό που περιμένουμε είναι ότι ότι έχει βγάλει η Ντίσνευ, δεν θα παίζει σε Νετφλιξ. Εχει ανακοινωνθεί ότι θα βγεί απο τον κατάλογο του Νετφλιξ το περιεχόμενο Ντισνευ, νομίζω το 2020.


Μπράβο φίλε μου Anon πες τα με απλά λόγια για να καταλάβει ο φίλος μας Sdikr τι παίζει και τι συμφέρει να αλλάξει όταν με το καλό έρθουν και οι άλλες πλατφόρμες.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> όντως είσαι μεγαλύτερος στην ηλικία (σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα)
> 
> άρα και εσύ από τα ξεκινήματα τους έχεις τις πλατφόρμες NETFLIX και AMAZON
> 
> εγώ το Amazon Prime περισσότερο το θέλω για τις αγορές και φυσικά για το δωρεάν στο twitch.tv 
> ως Prime Video είναι φτωχό το περιεχόμενο του
> μουσική δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθώς έχω το Spotify και το Google Music/Youtube.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Δεν ξέρω σε ποια χώρα είσαι, αλλά κανένα Αμαζον.δεν ήρθε, η Google δεν λειτουργεί το μαγαζί της εδώ και το Disney+ θα κάνεις πολλούς μήνες να το δεις.

----------


## Burning Skies

Αυτό που λέτε με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ίσχυε όταν πρωτοήρθε η υπηρεσία και κυρίως για τις μη Netflix παραγωγές. Κάτι λογικό αφού έτρεχαν ήδη συμβόλαια για την προβολή τους. Σήμερα όμως η πλειοψηφία αυτών προβάλλεται κανονικά στο ελληνικό Netflix.

Ειδικά δε για τις άλλες πλατφόρμες που ποντάρουν κυρίως στο exclusive υλικό τους (πχ. MCU, Star Wars κοκ) δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχει ΟΥΤΕ στην αρχή ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Και αυτό γιατί δεν θα έχουν δοθεί ποτέ τα δικαιώματα σε άλλους διανομείς. Εχουμε τελείως νέες σειρές (πχ. Mandalorian και ενα σωρο αλλες ανακοινωμενες) που θεωρω απιθανο αν μην τις προβαλλει εξ αρχης η πλατφορμα. Όταν ήδη έχουν στήσει ελληνικό site στο disney plus δεν μπορεί να είναι βλάκες να δώσουν πχ.το mandalorian σε τοπικό διανομέα και να μην μπορούν να το προβάλλουν σε Χ μήνες που θα ξεκινήσει η υπηρεσία τους στην Ελλάδα.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης θα πει ψέμματα κάποιος αν επιμένει ότι δεν έχει υλικό σήμερα το Netflix εδώ. Ναι υπάρχει και αρκετή μετριότητα αλλά που δεν υπάρχει; Και σινεμά να πας πόσες ταινίες θα αξίζουν από όσες παίζονται ταυτόχρονα την δεδομένη στιγμή; Επειδή όμως τρέχω add ons στον browser που μου δείχνουν τα imdb scores πάνω στο netflix menu μου, μπορώ να πω ότι (τουλάχιστον υπό την οπτική των χρηστών) το περιεχόμενο είναι αξιοπρεπέστατο. Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι παρόλο που δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο να αξιολογώ σειρές, από ελάχιστες που τσέκαρα έχω απογοητευτεί.

----------


## sdikr

> Συγνώμη αλλά είσαι λάθος γιατί πολλές σειρές που έχει το NETFLIX τα δικαιώματα προβολής τους στην Ευρώπη αλλά και στις ΗΠΑ
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα τα έχει άλλος έτσι δεν επιτρέπεται να τα έχει στο περιεχόμενο του (οπότε τα έχει αφαιρέσει) αν βάλεις VPN και επιλέξεις άλλη χώρα θα δεις και ποιες είναι αυτές οι γνωστές σειρές που δεν έχει τα δικαιώματα.
> 
> καλώς (κακώς για μένα) αρκετές γνωστές τηλεοπτικές σειρές τα δικαιώματα τους τα έχουν ελληνικές εταιρείες ή ελληνικοί τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί (ελεύθεροι ή συνδρομητικοί)
> έτσι καμία πλατφόρμα είτε από αυτές που υπάρχουν είτε από αυτές που θα έρθουν δεν θα μπορούν να έχουν διαθέσιμες αυτές τις σειρές στο περιεχόμενο τους.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Βρε δες τι έχει αυτή την στιγμή το Netflix,  Μπορείς ακόμα να δείς τι είχε παλιότερα το Netflix  στις άλλες χώρες,   αγοράζει δικαιώματα για να προβάλει ανα περιοχή,  πότε δεν είχανε όλες οι περιοχές το ίδιο περιεχόμενο.  Ακόμα η Αμερική είναι μια αγορά,  η Ευρώπη όχι ακόμα, έτσι θέλει ξεχωριστά για Αγγλία και ξεχωριστά για Γερμανία.

Σίγουρα δεν ισχύει αυτό που είπες 



> Οποία πλατφόρμα και να ξεκινήσει το περιεχόμενο της στην χώρα μας θα είναι πολύ κουτσουρεμένο λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων σε σημείο που δεν αξίζει να έχεις πλήρη συνδρομή


Μην επιμένεις λοιπόν, ακόμα και τα φιλαράκια πλέον τα έχει στο netflix, αυτά που τα παίζει ακόμα το star

Οσο για τα πολύπλοκα κόψε το μπλα μπλα  αφού δεν μπορείς να πεις τίποτα δημόσια και μην παραπληροφορείς

ΥΓ ο Anon μάλιστα δεν μιλάει για πνευματικά δικαιώματα αν θα προσέξεις,   άλλωστε αυτά πάντα είναι της εταιρίας που κατέχει τα συγκεκριμένα δικαιώματα,  μιλάει για δικαιώματα διάθεσης και προβολής.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω σε ποια χώρα είσαι, αλλά κανένα Αμαζον.δεν ήρθε, η Google δεν λειτουργεί το μαγαζί της εδώ και το Disney+ θα κάνεις πολλούς μήνες να το δεις.


Δεν μπορεί να σου απαντήσει, ξέρει αλλα δεν μπορεί να το πει δημόσια

----------


## sotos65

Στο Amazon Prime Video μπορείς (ή μπορούσες... δεν έχω δοκιμάσει πρόσφατα) να κάνεις κανονικά εγγραφή από Ελλάδα, αλλά το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο είναι επίσης (πολύ) περιορισμένο τοπικά λόγω δικαιωμάτων μετάδοσης. Δεν είχε επίσης εξελληνισμένο περιεχόμενο, και αμφιβάλλω αν έχει και τώρα (υπότιτλοι, μεταγλωττίσεις), οπότε άλλο ένα μείον για να μην έχει προχωρήσει ιδιαίτερα εδώ. Είχα δει σε αυτό κυρίως μία σειρά, το The man in the high castle...

----------


## peragialos

Υπάρχουν κάποια επίσημα νούμερα πόσοι είναι οι συνδρομητές στο netflix στην Ελλάδα και πόσοι σε cosmote/nova/wind/voda ; νομίζω ότι έτσι θα γινόταν πιο ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση. Και βέβαια υπάρχουν και αυτοί που έχουν netflix λόγω δυνατότητας διαμοιρασμού συνδρομής και κάτι άλλο ως κύρια συνδρομή.

Επίσης, άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα, αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει με το netflix και πιθανότατα και με τις υπόλοιπες streaming πλατφόρμες που θα έρθουν είναι η ουσιαστικά επιβολή του αμερικάνικου politically correct σε όλες τις νέες σειρές που έχω δει είτε έχει σχέση με serial killers, zombies, υπερήρωες, εγκλήματα,κωμωδία και ούτω καθ'εξής. Εντάξει θα μου πείτε και που δεν γίνεται αυτό αλλά μια και συζητάμε τι αξίζει να πληρώνουμε και τι όχι είπα τον προβληματισμό μου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν ξέρω σε ποια χώρα είσαι, αλλά κανένα Αμαζον.δεν ήρθε, η Google δεν λειτουργεί το μαγαζί της εδώ και το Disney+ θα κάνεις πολλούς μήνες να το δεις.


Στην Ελλάδα ζω φίλε μου

και NETFLIX από την πρώτη μέρα έχω 
και AMAZON PRIME (VIDEO/MUSIC) έχω
και GOOGLE MUSIC/YOUTUBE έχω 

μια χαρά δουλεύουν φίλε μου απλά το AMAZON PRIME VIDEO δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (δεν με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας) για άλλους λόγους πληρώνω συνδρομή στο AMAZON PRIME.

Οι πλατφόρμες που αναφέρω θα έρθουν και στην Ελλάδα αφού θα έρθουν στην Ευρώπη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπάρχουν κάποια επίσημα νούμερα πόσοι είναι οι συνδρομητές στο netflix στην Ελλάδα και πόσοι σε cosmote/nova/wind/voda ; νομίζω ότι έτσι θα γινόταν πιο ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση. Και βέβαια υπάρχουν και αυτοί που έχουν netflix λόγω δυνατότητας διαμοιρασμού συνδρομής και κάτι άλλο ως κύρια συνδρομή.
> 
> Επίσης, άσχετο με τα προηγούμενα, αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει με το netflix και πιθανότατα και με τις υπόλοιπες streaming πλατφόρμες που θα έρθουν είναι η ουσιαστικά επιβολή του αμερικάνικου politically correct σε όλες τις νέες σειρές που έχω δει είτε έχει σχέση με serial killers, zombies, υπερήρωες, εγκλήματα,κωμωδία και ούτω καθ'εξής. Εντάξει θα μου πείτε και που δεν γίνεται αυτό αλλά μια και συζητάμε τι αξίζει να πληρώνουμε και τι όχι είπα τον προβληματισμό μου.


Έχουν δημοσιευτεί τα νούμερα αν ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο (είχαν αναφερθεί τότε με το παράνομο IPTV που είχαν πιάσει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο Amazon Prime Video μπορείς (ή μπορούσες... δεν έχω δοκιμάσει πρόσφατα) να κάνεις κανονικά εγγραφή από Ελλάδα, αλλά το διαθέσιμο περιεχόμενο είναι επίσης (πολύ) περιορισμένο τοπικά λόγω δικαιωμάτων μετάδοσης. Δεν είχε επίσης εξελληνισμένο περιεχόμενο, και αμφιβάλλω αν έχει και τώρα (υπότιτλοι, μεταγλωττίσεις), οπότε άλλο ένα μείον για να μην έχει προχωρήσει ιδιαίτερα εδώ. Είχα δει σε αυτό κυρίως μία σειρά, το The man in the high castle...


Κανείς κανονικά εγγραφή στο Ελλάδα
Λειτουργεί κανονικά η συνδρομή PRIME
ναι έχει λίγο περιεχόμενο και δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βρε δες τι έχει αυτή την στιγμή το Netflix,  Μπορείς ακόμα να δείς τι είχε παλιότερα το Netflix  στις άλλες χώρες,   αγοράζει δικαιώματα για να προβάλει ανα περιοχή,  πότε δεν είχανε όλες οι περιοχές το ίδιο περιεχόμενο.  Ακόμα η Αμερική είναι μια αγορά,  η Ευρώπη όχι ακόμα, έτσι θέλει ξεχωριστά για Αγγλία και ξεχωριστά για Γερμανία.
> 
> Σίγουρα δεν ισχύει αυτό που είπες 
> 
> 
> Μην επιμένεις λοιπόν, ακόμα και τα φιλαράκια πλέον τα έχει στο netflix, αυτά που τα παίζει ακόμα το star
> 
> Οσο για τα πολύπλοκα κόψε το μπλα μπλα  αφού δεν μπορείς να πεις τίποτα δημόσια και μην παραπληροφορείς
> 
> ...


Ο φίλος Anon μια χαρά γνωρίζει και ξέρει
και απαντάει.

Εσύ μια χαρά συνεχίζεις την ειρωνεία και τα ψέματα καθώς σου είπα λες για παραπληροφόρηση που είναι οι αποδείξεις ή τα επιχειρήματα σου.

Λες για το NETFLIX αλλά δεν ξέρεις σε τι αναφέρομαι ξέρεις πόσες σειρές έχει αλλά δεν μπορεί να τις προβάλλει στην Ελλάδα γιατί έχουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ελληνικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια.

----------


## anon

> άλλωστε τα δικαιώματα πάνε συνήθως ανα χώρα  άσχετα απο ποιον τα πάρεις (studio ή αντιπρόσωπο),  βασικά ότι γίνεται εδώ γίνεται και στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο με αντιπροσώπους και τα σχετικά,


Τα δικαιώματα όπως λές πάνε ανα χωρα, αλλά στις μεγάλες χώρες, απο ΗΠΑ και Ευρώπη τα δικαιώματα εδω και πολλά χρόνια τα διαχειρίζονται τα ίδια τα στούντιο. Τουλάχιστον στις μεγάλες παραγωγές.

- - - Updated - - -




> Συγνώμη αλλά είσαι λάθος γιατί πολλές σειρές που έχει το NETFLIX τα δικαιώματα προβολής τους στην Ευρώπη αλλά και στις ΗΠΑ


Τα εχει αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα. Η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή πελατεία, και κάνουν τους λογαριασμούς, πόσα ζητά ο εδώ αντιπρόσωπος και βλέπουν αν συμφέρει δεν συμφέρει. Η ύπαρξη εδώ αντιπροσώπου που έχει ήδη τα αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα κάνει δύσκολη την δουλειά στην Νετφλιξ και κάθε Νετφλιξ, γιατί άλλο πράγμα να κάνεις μια συμφωνία με ένα στούντιο και να λέει πχ όλη την Ε.Ε. και άλλο να πρέπει να κάνεις ξεχωριστές συμφωνίες σε κάθε χώρα.
Εκτός του ότι είναι διαχειριστικά πιο δύσκολο, είναι επίσης και πολύ ακριβότερο το δεύτερο. Γιαυτό κάνουν προσεκτική επιλογή του τι θα βάλουν στον κατάλογο τους σε χώρες όπως την Ελλάδα όταν πρόκειται να πρέπει να κάνουν συμφωνία με κάποια εταιρία εδώ. Χώρια που όπως είπαμε για τους ΧΨΖ λόγους, μπορεί η εδώ εταιρία να μην του δώσει δικαιώματα.

----------


## Aligator21

Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω στο μέλλον κάποιον που να σου προσφέρει πολύ πιο ελκυστικό πακέτο για να έχεις πρόσβαση σε όλες αυτές τις συνδρομιτικές πλατφόρμες.
πχ αντί να δίνεις 14 + 6 + 9 + χ + υ, να δίνεις χ ποσό για όλα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα δικαιώματα όπως λές πάνε ανα χωρα, αλλά στις μεγάλες χώρες, απο ΗΠΑ και Ευρώπη τα δικαιώματα εδω και πολλά χρόνια τα διαχειρίζονται τα ίδια τα στούντιο. Τουλάχιστον στις μεγάλες παραγωγές.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Τα εχει αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα. Η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή πελατεία, και κάνουν τους λογαριασμούς, πόσα ζητά ο εδώ αντιπρόσωπος και βλέπουν αν συμφέρει δεν συμφέρει. Η ύπαρξη εδώ αντιπροσώπου που έχει ήδη τα αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα κάνει δύσκολη την δουλειά στην Νετφλιξ και κάθε Νετφλιξ, γιατί άλλο πράγμα να κάνεις μια συμφωνία με ένα στούντιο και να λέει πχ όλη την Ε.Ε. και άλλο να πρέπει να κάνεις ξεχωριστές συμφωνίες σε κάθε χώρα.
> Εκτός του ότι είναι διαχειριστικά πιο δύσκολο, είναι επίσης και πολύ ακριβότερο το δεύτερο. Γιαυτό κάνουν προσεκτική επιλογή του τι θα βάλουν στον κατάλογο τους σε χώρες όπως την Ελλάδα όταν πρόκειται να πρέπει να κάνουν συμφωνία με κάποια εταιρία εδώ. Χώρια που όπως είπαμε για τους ΧΨΖ λόγους, μπορεί η εδώ εταιρία να μην του δώσει δικαιώματα.


Μην τα λες σε εμένα καλέ μου φίλε Anon εγώ τα ξέρω πολύ καλά αυτά που αναφέρεις και μπορώ να πω και ανά τηλεοπτική σειρά  ποιος έχει τα δικαιώματα προβολής στην Ελλάδα

Με το άθλημα ταινίες , σειρές , μουσική , κτλ ασχολούμαι αρκετά χρόνια στην αρχή λόγω εργασίας στον χώρο και τώρα από χόμπι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω στο μέλλον κάποιον που να σου προσφέρει πολύ πιο ελκυστικό πακέτο για να έχεις πρόσβαση σε όλες αυτές τις συνδρομιτικές πλατφόρμες.
> πχ αντί να δίνεις 14 + 6 + 9 + χ + υ, να δίνεις χ ποσό για όλα.


Το ιδανικό για τον πελάτη / καταναλωτή θα ήταν αλλά δεν συμφέρει γιατί η πίτα είναι μικρή και τα χρήματα παρά πολλά.

----------


## minas

> Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω στο μέλλον κάποιον που να σου προσφέρει πολύ πιο ελκυστικό πακέτο για να έχεις πρόσβαση σε όλες αυτές τις συνδρομιτικές πλατφόρμες.
> πχ αντί να δίνεις 14 + 6 + 9 + χ + υ, να δίνεις χ ποσό για όλα.


Όπως είδα να σχολιάζει αστειευόμενος και ένας Αμερικανός: Και μετά ξανανακαλύψαμε την καλωδιακή τηλεόραση (που έκανε αντίστοιχο πακετάρισμα).
Απλά η διανομή πλέον είναι  μέσω internet και όχι από πάροχο καλωδιακής - τους πήραν το φαγητό μέσα από το πιάτο, γι' αυτό αντιδρούν τόσο οι πάρχοχοι δικτύου. Μάλιστα στις ΗΠΑ δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο να υπάρχει και όριο δεδομένων ακόμη και σε σταθερές γραμμές, για να ενθαρρύνουν την κατανάλωση πολυμέσων από τα δικά τους πακέτα και να αποθαρρύνουν τη χρήση OTT υπηρεσιών, όπως Netflix.

----------


## sdikr

> Ο φίλος Anon μια χαρά γνωρίζει και ξέρει
> και απαντάει.
> 
> Εσύ μια χαρά συνεχίζεις την ειρωνεία και τα ψέματα καθώς σου είπα λες για παραπληροφόρηση που είναι οι αποδείξεις ή τα επιχειρήματα σου.
> 
> Λες για το NETFLIX αλλά δεν ξέρεις σε τι αναφέρομαι ξέρεις πόσες σειρές έχει αλλά δεν μπορεί να τις προβάλλει στην Ελλάδα γιατί έχουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ελληνικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια.


Τώρα βλέπω περάσαμε απο τα μπλα μπλα ξέρω αλλά δεν μπόρω να σας πω   στο λές ψέματα
Συνεχίζεις την παραπληροφόρηση  χωρίς αποδείξεις λοιπόν

Είπες δεν θα έχει τι να δείξει λόγο   επίγειας/δορυφορικής κλπ,   σου εδώσα παραδείγματα που αυτή την στιγμή παίζουν και στην επίγεια και στο netflix,  παίζουν και στην δορυφορική και στο Netflix  και συνεχίζεις να μου λες μπλα μπλα ξέρω αλλά δεν μπορώ να σας πώ

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα δικαιώματα όπως λές πάνε ανα χωρα, αλλά στις μεγάλες χώρες, απο ΗΠΑ και Ευρώπη τα δικαιώματα εδω και πολλά χρόνια τα διαχειρίζονται τα ίδια τα στούντιο. Τουλάχιστον στις μεγάλες παραγωγές.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Τα εχει αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα. Η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή πελατεία, και κάνουν τους λογαριασμούς, πόσα ζητά ο εδώ αντιπρόσωπος και βλέπουν αν συμφέρει δεν συμφέρει. Η ύπαρξη εδώ αντιπροσώπου που έχει ήδη τα αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα κάνει δύσκολη την δουλειά στην Νετφλιξ και κάθε Νετφλιξ, γιατί άλλο πράγμα να κάνεις μια συμφωνία με ένα στούντιο και να λέει πχ όλη την Ε.Ε. και άλλο να πρέπει να κάνεις ξεχωριστές συμφωνίες σε κάθε χώρα.
> Εκτός του ότι είναι διαχειριστικά πιο δύσκολο, είναι επίσης και πολύ ακριβότερο το δεύτερο. Γιαυτό κάνουν προσεκτική επιλογή του τι θα βάλουν στον κατάλογο τους σε χώρες όπως την Ελλάδα όταν πρόκειται να πρέπει να κάνουν συμφωνία με κάποια εταιρία εδώ. Χώρια που όπως είπαμε για τους ΧΨΖ λόγους, μπορεί η εδώ εταιρία να μην του δώσει δικαιώματα.


Και όπως λες και εσύ  αυτό με τα δικαιώματα διάθεσης και προβολής (και όχι πνευματικά δικαιώματα)  υπάρχει και σε άλλες χώρες και όχι *μόνο στην Ελλάδα* όπως μας λέει ο ξέρω αλλά δεν μπορώ να σας πώ δημόσια.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τώρα βλέπω περάσαμε απο τα μπλα μπλα ξέρω αλλά δεν μπόρω να σας πω   στο λές ψέματα
> Συνεχίζεις την παραπληροφόρηση  χωρίς αποδείξεις λοιπόν
> 
> Είπες δεν θα έχει τι να δείξει λόγο   επίγειας/δορυφορικής κλπ,   σου εδώσα παραδείγματα που αυτή την στιγμή παίζουν και στην επίγεια και στο netflix,  παίζουν και στην δορυφορική και στο Netflix  και συνεχίζεις να μου λες μπλα μπλα ξέρω αλλά δεν μπορώ να σας πώ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Και όπως λες και εσύ  αυτό με τα δικαιώματα διάθεσης και προβολής (και όχι πνευματικά δικαιώματα)  υπάρχει και σε άλλες χώρες και όχι *μόνο στην Ελλάδα* όπως μας λέει ο ξέρω αλλά δεν μπορώ να σας πώ δημόσια.


Καταρχήν συνεχίζεις την ειρωνεία , τα ψέματα και την παραπληροφόρηση 

Εγώ γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τι λέω και τι γράφω

Άλλους φίλους τους καλύπτει το περιεχόμενο που προβάλλεται από το NETFLIX τώρα και αργότερα

Πιθανόν να τους καλύπτει και από τις άλλες πλατφόρμες που θα έρθουν.

Προσωπικά εγώ αλλά και άλλοι δεν μας καλύπτει γιατί τα έχουμε δει (σειρές) έως και την τελευταία σεζόν όπως και πάρα πολλές ταινίες.

Άλλο πράγμα τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και άλλο πράγμα τα δικαιώματα προβολής, διανομής , διάθεσης.

Όπως σου είπε και ο καλός φίλος Anon και δεν τον ακούς η αγορά στην Ελλάδα είναι μικρή.

έτσι οι εταιρείες αλλά και οι ελληνικοί τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί αποφασίζουν ανά σειρά ή ταινία τι θα αγοράσουν.

----------


## Aligator21

Ως outsider τραβάτε το σχοινί και οι 2 πολύ.
Μπορείτε να λύσετε τις διαφορές σας μέσο PM, κρίμα γιατί είσαι και mod sdkir

----------


## xhaos

> Θα ήθελα πολύ να δω στο μέλλον κάποιον που να σου προσφέρει πολύ πιο ελκυστικό πακέτο για να έχεις πρόσβαση σε όλες αυτές τις συνδρομιτικές πλατφόρμες.
> πχ αντί να δίνεις 14 + 6 + 9 + χ + υ, να δίνεις χ ποσό για όλα.


βασικά αυτό που θα έπρεπε να βγει είναι ενα streaming aggregator. να μην εχεις να κάνεις με 10 διαφορετικά nterfaces.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> βασικά αυτό που θα έπρεπε να βγει είναι ενα streaming aggregator. να μην εχεις να κάνεις με 10 διαφορετικά nterfaces.


Επίσης καλή ιδέα

Αλλά η όπως είπα εμάς μας συμφέρει
Απλά δεν συμφέρει αυτούς που διεκδικούν μερίδιο από την πίτα μιας και τα λεφτά είναι πολλά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ως outsider τραβάτε το σχοινί και οι 2 πολύ.
> Μπορείτε να λύσετε τις διαφορές σας μέσο PM, κρίμα γιατί είσαι και mod sdkir


Εγώ δεν τραβάω κανένα σχοινί είπα την άποψη μου , σχόλιο μου , γνώμη μου.
ούτε έχω ειρωνευτεί κανέναν ποτέ μου όσο καιρό είμαι μέλος εδώ.

Ούτε έχω να πω κάτι μέσω ΠΜ.

Ότι μπορώ να πω σε μια δημόσια κοινότητα που αφορά τις ταινίες και τις σειρές τα έχω πει (λόγω ότι είχα εργαστεί στον χώρο παραγωγής, διανομής, διάθεσης, προβολής) αλλά και ως φανατικός του είδους (χομπίστας).

----------


## sdikr

> Καταρχήν συνεχίζεις την ειρωνεία , τα ψέματα και την παραπληροφόρηση 
> 
> Εγώ γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τι λέω και τι γράφω
> 
> Άλλους φίλους τους καλύπτει το περιεχόμενο που προβάλλεται από το NETFLIX τώρα και αργότερα
> 
> Πιθανόν να τους καλύπτει και από τις άλλες πλατφόρμες που θα έρθουν.
> 
> Προσωπικά εγώ αλλά και άλλοι δεν μας καλύπτει γιατί τα έχουμε δει (σειρές) έως και την τελευταία σεζόν όπως και πάρα πολλές ταινίες.
> ...


Και συνεχίζεις την παραπληροφόρηση,  είπες πως λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων συγκεκριμένα στην Ελλάδα   δεν θα μπορούνε να δείξουνε περιεχόμενο, κάτι που δεν ισχύει.

Ο Anon μιλάει για δικαιώματα προβολής,  κάτι όμως που παρέχεται με  τον ίδιο τρόπο που παρέχονται και στις άλλες χώρες  καθώς η Ευρώπη δεν είναι μια αγορά αλλά πολλές μικρές,  με τους ίδιους όρους λοιπόν που θα αγοράσει το netflix δικαιώματα προβολής στην Αγγλία θα αγοράσει και για την Ελλάδα.
Το άλλο πάλι που είπες οτι λόγο του ότι έχουμε επίγεια και δορυφορική δεν θα μπορεί να δείξει κάτι κάποιος πάροχος streaming πάλι δεν ισχύει, άλλωστε και στις άλλες χώρες έχουν απο επίγεια και δορυφορικά και αρκετές έχουν και καλωδιακή,  σου έδωσα και παραδείγματα.

Το ποιος λέει ψέματα και ποιος ειρωνεύεται του στυλ  δεν μπορείς να με καταλάβεις γιατί τα λέω πολύπλοκα φαίνεται.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και συνεχίζεις την παραπληροφόρηση,  είπες πως λόγω πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων συγκεκριμένα στην Ελλάδα   δεν θα μπορούνε να δείξουνε περιεχόμενο, κάτι που δεν ισχύει.
> 
> Ο Anon μιλάει για δικαιώματα προβολής,  κάτι όμως που παρέχεται με  τον ίδιο τρόπο που παρέχονται και στις άλλες χώρες  καθώς η Ευρώπη δεν είναι μια αγορά αλλά πολλές μικρές,  με τους ίδιους όρους λοιπόν που θα αγοράσει το netflix δικαιώματα προβολής στην Αγγλία θα αγοράσει και για την Ελλάδα.
> Το άλλο πάλι που είπες οτι λόγο του ότι έχουμε επίγεια και δορυφορική δεν θα μπορεί να δείξει κάτι κάποιος πάροχος streaming πάλι δεν ισχύει, άλλωστε και στις άλλες χώρες έχουν απο επίγεια και δορυφορικά και αρκετές έχουν και καλωδιακή,  σου έδωσα και παραδείγματα.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τι λέω και γράφω.

Εγώ δεν σε έχω ειρωνευτεί

Εσύ το έκανες και υπάρχουν τα γραπτά ξέρεις.

Ο καλός φίλος Anon γνωρίζει και ξέρει.

Όπως και αυτοί που παρακολουθούν το θέμα.

Από την άλλη εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις και δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση.

Τέλος συζήτησης από μένα

Όταν με το καλό έρθουν οι άλλες πλατφόρμες και υπάρχουν αλλαγές στα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ή στα δικαιώματα προβολής τότε ξανά συζητάμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τι λέω και γράφω.
> 
> Ο καλός φίλος Anon γνωρίζει και ξέρει.
> 
> Όπως και αυτοί που παρακολουθούν το θέμα.
> 
> Από την άλλη εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνεις και δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση.
> 
> Τέλος συζήτησης από μένα
> ...


Συνεχίζεις χωρίς να μπορείς να απαντήσεις, συνεχίζεις και τα δεν καταλαβαίνεις,  ψέματα, παραπληροφόρηση, ειρωνεία και πολυπλοκότητα που ακόμα δεν μπορείς να δώσεις το  τόσο πολύπλοκο  quote που την μία είναι μετά απο την απάντηση του anon, μετά είναι πριν την απάντηση του anon.

Εδώ έχει μια λίστα με περιεχόμενο 

https://securethoughts.com/netflix-c...re-rest-world/   η όποια δείχνει πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο με πνευματικά δικαιώματα  στην χώρα μας μόνο  :Wink: 





> Η ερώτηση σου έχει απαντηθεί πρώτα από τον φίλο Anon
> και *μετά* από μένα (απλά εγώ το είπα πολύπλοκα και δεν το κατάλαβες)





> Δεν είναι καθόλου πολύπλοκο το γεγονός ότι πουλάνε τα αθλητικά στην χώρα μας
> 
> Όπως και το γεγονός ότι η "πίτα" είναι μοιρασμένη σε συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες/ανθρώπους
> 
> 
> Η δική μου (πολύπλοκη) απάντηση μου είναι *πριν* του Anon που απάντησε απλά και κατανοητά
> 
> καλό είναι να αποφεύγεις τις ειρωνείες καθώς εγώ δεν σου έχω μιλήσει με ειρωνικό ύφος ούτε σε έχω ειρωνευτεί
> 
> και ναι μπορώ να μιλήσω πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα και να μην καταλάβεις τίποτα απολύτως (ενώ άλλοι που έχουν τις ίδιες γνώσεις με εμένα να καταλάβουν)


 :Vava:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Συνεχίζεις χωρίς να μπορείς να απαντήσεις, συνεχίζεις και τα δεν καταλαβαίνεις,  ψέματα, παραπληροφόρηση, ειρωνεία και πολυπλοκότητα που ακόμα δεν μπορείς να δώσεις το  τόσο πολύπλοκο  quote που την μία είναι μετά απο την απάντηση του anon, μετά είναι πριν την απάντηση του anon.


Πριν από την απάντηση του Anon σε εσένα είναι η δική μου απάντηση.

Δυστυχώς η ειρωνεία , τα ψέματα και η παραπληροφόρηση είναι δικό σου θέμα

Όχι δικό μου 

Εγώ δεν σε ειρωνεύομαι αντιθέτως σε σέβομαι και εκτιμώ.

Άσχετα αν δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## anonymos1982

Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με γνωστές σειρές-Ταινίες που το Netflix δεν δείχνει στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με γνωστές σειρές-Ταινίες που το Netflix δεν δείχνει στην Ελλάδα;


Πιστεύω ότι είναι χρήσιμο στην συζήτηση μας https://www.maxmag.gr/television/tv-...e-kathe-chora/

----------


## jap

> Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με γνωστές σειρές-Ταινίες που το Netflix δεν δείχνει στην Ελλάδα;


Σε αυτό το site έχει σχετικές πληροφορίες αλλά δεν είναι πάντα 100% σωστές. Αν το κάνουν και λίγο πιο εύχρηστο ίσως το χρησιμοποιήσει ο κόσμος.

----------


## anonymos1982

> Σε αυτό το site έχει σχετικές πληροφορίες αλλά δεν είναι πάντα 100% σωστές. Αν το κάνουν και λίγο πιο εύχρηστο ίσως το χρησιμοποιήσει ο κόσμος.


Εγώ ρωτάω τι λείπει από την Ελλάδα. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να δω τι παίζει σε κάθε χώρα. Θα μου πεις πήγαινε κάνε σύγκριση, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα, έχει παραπάνω περιεχόμενο απ' ότι μπορώ να δω αν και τίποτα τελικά τρομερά αξιόλογο. Αλλά θα μ' ενδιάφερε να ξέρω αν υπάρχει πράγματι αξιόλογο υλικό που εμείς δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση και παραπονιόμαστε ποιο είναι αυτό.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ ρωτάω τι λείπει από την Ελλάδα. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να δω τι παίζει σε κάθε χώρα. Θα μου πεις πήγαινε κάνε σύγκριση, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα, έχει παραπάνω περιεχόμενο απ' ότι μπορώ να δω αν και τίποτα τελικά τρομερά αξιόλογο. Αλλά θα μ' ενδιάφερε να ξέρω αν υπάρχει πράγματι αξιόλογο υλικό που εμείς δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση και παραπονιόμαστε ποιο είναι αυτό.


μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με VPN και θα δεις τι λείπει.

----------


## gcf

Εγώ το βλέπω σιγά σιγά να αλλάζει, ιδίως σε χώρους εστίασης αλλά και μουσικές σκηνές που έχω πάει, εφαρμόστηκε η απαγόρευση.

----------


## thourios

Ποια απαγόρευση;

----------


## dimyok

του Netflix που λεει το θεμα . Δε προλαβε να ερθει εδω και το καταργουν οι @λητες  :Razz:

----------


## gcf

Να δείτε που θα απαγορέψουν και το YouTube  :Razz: 
Το ποστ πήγαινε για συζήτηση σχετικά με τον αντικαπνιστικό νόμο.

----------


## mzaf

"Πρώην πελάτες του Netflix βρήκαν τους λογαριασμούς τους να έχουν επανεργοποιηθεί,χωρίς την συγκατάθεσή τους"
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50571832

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> "Πρώην πελάτες του Netflix βρήκαν τους λογαριασμούς τους να έχουν επανεργοποιηθεί,χωρίς την συγκατάθεσή τους"
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50571832


Αποτέλεσμα hacking. Δεν φταίει το Netflix.

----------


## sdikr

> Αποτέλεσμα hacking. Δεν φταίει το Netflix.


Φυσικά και φταίει το Netflix,  αν ήταν ενας και δυο οι λογαριασμοί μπορείς να πεις πως φταίει ο χρήστης,  όταν γίνεται μαζικό breach φταίει η υπηρεσία

----------


## minas

> Φυσικά και φταίει το Netflix,  αν ήταν ενας και δυο οι λογαριασμοί μπορείς να πεις πως φταίει ο χρήστης,  όταν γίνεται μαζικό breach φταίει η υπηρεσία


Η ευθύνη του Netflix περιορίζεται στο ότι θυμάται για 10 μήνες τα στοιχεία χρέωσης, ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να τα ξαναεισάγει ένας χρήστος που επιστρέφει μετά από προσωρινή διακοπή. Καθ' όλα τα φαινόμενα, οι λογαριασμοί παραβιάστηκαν ανεξάρτητα, είτε επειδή έχουν ίδια τα στοιχεία με διαρροές άλλων υπηρεσιών, είτε επειδή έχουν εύκολους κωδικούς...

Πάντως εφόσον τεκμαίρεται ότι η χρήση έγινε από μη εξουσιοδοτημένο χρήστη (πχ αναφορά στην αστυνομία ή/και μήνυση) φαντάζομαι δύσκολο να αρνηθούν να επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα. Χωρίς απόδειξη, το να παίρνει ο καθένας και να ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν έβλεπε αυτός, θεωρώ λογικό να μην γίνεται αποδεκτό από το Netflix για πλήρη επιστροφή χρημάτων. Μάλιστα, στο παράδειγμα του άρθρου το αίτημα επιστροφής έγινε μετά από 2 χρεώσεις, και το Netflix έκανε μερική επιστροφή. Έχει και ο χρήστης ευθύνη να ελέγχει εγκαίρως τις χρεώσεις της κάρτας του.

----------


## thourios

αυτό πιθανόν δεν το διαβάσατε στο ίδιο άρθρο.
Μάλλον κάτι σαν τα κλειδιά Windows και Office στο  ebay




> There is a lucrative market for Netflix login details, with criminals selling "lifetime" accounts on eBay for as little as £3.

----------


## sotos65

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, άλλος πληρώνει άλλος βλέπει, όπως μπορεί να γίνει και κανονικά (με φίλους, οικογένεια, γνωστούς που μοιράζονται μία συνδρομή), αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή αυτός που πληρώνει δεν ξέρει ποιος άλλος βλέπει!

----------


## xaris2335

ο Άγιος Βασίλης ήρθε και έχει δώρα για τους συνδρομητές του νετφλιξ  :Wink:   :ROFL:

----------


## dimyok

Lesbian Movies (5977) εχει τιποτα καλο η μπα μενουμε nova ;  :Razz:

----------


## xaris2335

> Lesbian Movies (5977) εχει τιποτα καλο η μπα μενουμε nova ;


εμένα με απασχολούν τα anime & Greek Movies.  :ROFL:

----------


## thourios

> ο Άγιος Βασίλης ήρθε και έχει δώρα για τους συνδρομητές του νετφλιξ


Παλιό «δώρο» είναι αυτό

----------


## xaris2335

Ξέρει κάποιος αν αυτό που ξεκλειδώνει τις ταινίες είναι οκ και δεν θα έχω τίποτα κυρώσεις (ban) απο το νετφλιξ;

----------


## 8anos

> Ξέρει κάποιος αν αυτό που ξεκλειδώνει τις ταινίες είναι οκ και δεν θα έχω τίποτα κυρώσεις (ban) απο το νετφλιξ;


τι είναι το "αυτο" και τι ακριβώς ξεκλειδώνει;

----------


## Zus

> Ξέρει κάποιος αν αυτό που ξεκλειδώνει τις ταινίες είναι οκ και δεν θα έχω τίποτα κυρώσεις (ban) απο το νετφλιξ;


Δεν νομίζω ότι ξεκλειδώνει κάτι. Κατηγοριοποίηση δεν κάνει?

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν νομίζω ότι ξεκλειδώνει κάτι. Κατηγοριοποίηση δεν κάνει?


Άσε είναι χαζοί όλοι αυτοί που ψάχνουν πως να έχουν πρόσβαση με vpn σε περιεχόμενο άλλης χώρας,  το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να δώσεις αυτούς τους κωδικούς.....

----------


## Zus

> Άσε είναι χαζοί όλοι αυτοί που ψάχνουν πως να έχουν πρόσβαση με vpn σε περιεχόμενο άλλης χώρας,  το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να δώσεις αυτούς τους κωδικούς.....


Αν και έχω VPN δεν ασχολήθηκα ούτε μία φορά με περιεχόμενο εκτός ελλάδος. Για την ώρα μου φτάνουν και μου περισσεύουν οι σειρές που τρέχουν.

----------


## x_undefined

Δεν ξεκλειδώνει καμία ταινία. Απλώς τις διαθέσιμες εμφανίζει αναλόγως με την κατηγορία τους, με βάση τον κωδικό στο URL.

EDIT: Α, τώρα είδα ότι με πρόλαβαν. :P

----------


## xaris2335

> τι είναι το "αυτο" και τι ακριβώς ξεκλειδώνει;


εννοώ αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Το ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο απο ένα path σε Linux. Στην ουσία είναι ένας φάκελος Λίνουξ που περιέχει ταινίες  :Razz: 
Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου κάνουν ban το λογαριασμό αυτή είναι η απορία μου.

- - - Updated - - -




> *Spotify updated its terms of services to prohibit ad blockers*, bots, and fraudulent streams. If you use an ad blocker on the streaming service, you should stop, *or you may be banned from the service.*


πχ το spotify μπανάρει τους χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν ad blockers

----------


## tsigarid

> εννοώ αυτόν τον τρόπο.
> Το ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο απο ένα path σε Linux. Στην ουσία είναι ένας φάκελος Λίνουξ που περιέχει ταινίες 
> Το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου κάνουν ban το λογαριασμό αυτή είναι η απορία μου.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> πχ το spotify μπανάρει τους χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν ad blockers


Σιγά το νέο, ένα σωρό sites το κάνουν ήδη (whitelist us to be able to read the article).

----------


## dimyok

Αλλο να εχεις συνδρομη και να πληρωνεις premium και να απειλουν και απο πανω . Τον πουλο αν νομιζουν οτι θα ξαναγορασω συνδρομη spotify ... Και το netflix εχει καβαλησει το καλαμι με τις αυξησεις

----------


## tsigarid

> Αλλο να εχεις συνδρομη και να πληρωνεις premium και να απειλουν και απο πανω . Τον πουλο αν νομιζουν οτι θα ξαναγορασω συνδρομη spotify ... Και το netflix εχει καβαλησει το καλαμι με τις αυξησεις


To spotify δεν έχει διαφημίσεις στους συνδρομητές. Τους μη-premium χρήστες κυνηγάει.

----------


## dimyok

Εγω εχω uBlock και στο free και ας με banαρει

----------


## Zus

> Εγω εχω uBlock και στο free και ας με banαρει


Το μόνο που έχεις να φοβηθείς είναι τα Liked και τα Playlist. Αλλιώς κατά τ' άλλα αδιάφορο  :Razz:

----------


## gogeta01

Block the spot στο github για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται

----------


## goku

Κάποιος που να έχει ενεργή συνδρομή, μπορεί να ελέγξει αν έχει εμφανιστεί ο 4ος κύκλος από τη σειρά Van Helsing; Θα βάλω συνδρομή για 1 μήνα μόνο και μόνο για αυτή τη σειρά και θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος ότι βγήκε πρώτα (τον δωρεάν μήνα τον έχω "κάψει" από παλιότερα, οπότε θα πληρώσω για τον επόμενο μήνα). Επίσης, ξέρει κανείς αν παίζει κάτι ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη περίοδο με λίγα επεισόδια;

----------


## sdikr

> Κάποιος που να έχει ενεργή συνδρομή, μπορεί να ελέγξει αν έχει εμφανιστεί ο 4ος κύκλος από τη σειρά Van Helsing; Θα βάλω συνδρομή για 1 μήνα μόνο και μόνο για αυτή τη σειρά και θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος ότι βγήκε πρώτα (τον δωρεάν μήνα τον έχω "κάψει" από παλιότερα). Επίσης, ξέρει κανείς αν παίζει κάτι ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη περίοδο με λίγα επεισόδια;


Ναι την έχει. 13 επεισόδια

----------


## goku

> Ναι την έχει. 13 επεισόδια


Ωραίος. Ναι, 13 επεισόδια είναι ο 4ος κύκλος. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει βγει με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (οι προηγούμενοι κύκλοι είχαν).

Για όποιον γνωρίζει, παίζει κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη περίοδο με λίγα επεισόδια ώστε να προλάβω να τα δω στον 1 μήνα που θα πληρώσω συνδρομή; Τα πολύ κλασσικά (τύπου Witcher, Stranger Things, Netflix Marvel κλπ), τα έχω δει.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Ωραίος. Ναι, 13 επεισόδια είναι ο 4ος κύκλος. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει βγει με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (οι προηγούμενοι κύκλοι είχαν).
> 
> Για όποιον γνωρίζει, παίζει κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη περίοδο με λίγα επεισόδια ώστε να προλάβω να τα δω στον 1 μήνα που θα πληρώσω συνδρομή; Τα πολύ κλασσικά (τύπου Witcher, Stranger Things, Netflix Marvel κλπ), τα έχω δει.


The Bodyguard, The Umbrella Academy.

----------


## gogeta01

> Ωραίος. Ναι, 13 επεισόδια είναι ο 4ος κύκλος. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει βγει με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (οι προηγούμενοι κύκλοι είχαν).
> 
> Για όποιον γνωρίζει, παίζει κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη περίοδο με λίγα επεισόδια ώστε να προλάβω να τα δω στον 1 μήνα που θα πληρώσω συνδρομή; Τα πολύ κλασσικά (τύπου Witcher, Stranger Things, Netflix Marvel κλπ), τα έχω δει.


έχει βγει και νέα σαιζόν στο Narcos:Mexico

----------


## peragialos

Άμα σου αρέσουν οι Peaky Blinders και το έχεις δει στην ΕΡΤ έχει βγει πριν λίγο καιρό νέα σεζόν.

----------


## thourios

"Έχει κανείς κανά κωδικό που να του περισσεύει;"  Έτσι για να δω τι παίζει;
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## GeorgeH

> "Έχει κανείς κανά κωδικό που να του περισσεύει;"  Έτσι για να δω τι παίζει;


Είσαι σε λάθος νήμα! Ωραίος πάντως!  :Very Happy:

----------


## thourios

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά με αυτά που διαβάζω. Πως να το θέσω αλλιώς δηλαδή;
Άνευ παρεξηγήσεως πάντως!

----------


## goku

> Τι να πω ρε παιδιά με αυτά που διαβάζω. Πως να το θέσω αλλιώς δηλαδή;
> Άνευ παρεξηγήσεως πάντως!


Αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου. Δεν ζήτησα από κανέναν κάποιον κωδικό.

----------


## Zus

> "Έχει κανείς κανά κωδικό που να του περισσεύει;"  Έτσι για να δω τι παίζει;


Κανένας δεν ζήτησε κωδικό.

----------


## thourios

Συγνώμη λάθος τότε!

----------


## Zus

> Συγνώμη λάθος τότε!


Θυμάμαι πάντως ότι εσύ έστελνες συνέχεια παράπονα στην Netflix και τσιμπούσες δωρεάν μήνες. Ίσως πρέπει να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. Να πληρώσει έναν και να έχει δύο μήνες  :Razz:

----------


## thourios

Σωστά θυμάσαι. Αυτά έγιναν σε δοκιμαστική φάση που συμμετείχα με τους πρώτους σε δοκιμές σφαλμάτων. Καθόμουν όλη μέρα μπροστά στην οθόνη . Online Μου έλεγε ο τεχνικός από εκεί τι να παρακολουθήσω και με τον συνδυασμό των πλήκτρων κατέγραφα report και τα  έστελνα  στο netflix. 
Δεν ήταν και τόσο τζάμπα. Πιθανόν να γίνεται και τώρα. Όποιος θέλει τους στέλνει e-mail και ίσως ανταποκριθούν.

----------


## lewton

> Ωραίος. Ναι, 13 επεισόδια είναι ο 4ος κύκλος. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει βγει με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (οι προηγούμενοι κύκλοι είχαν).
> 
> Για όποιον γνωρίζει, παίζει κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη περίοδο με λίγα επεισόδια ώστε να προλάβω να τα δω στον 1 μήνα που θα πληρώσω συνδρομή; Τα πολύ κλασσικά (τύπου Witcher, Stranger Things, Netflix Marvel κλπ), τα έχω δει.


1. The Sinner (αμερικάνικο)
2. Le Chalet (γαλλικό) 
3. Sex Education (αγγλικό)
4. Bodyguard (αγγλικό)
5. La Forêt (γαλλικό)

----------


## mzaf

> Ωραίος. Ναι, 13 επεισόδια είναι ο 4ος κύκλος. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει βγει με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (οι προηγούμενοι κύκλοι είχαν).
> 
> Για όποιον γνωρίζει, παίζει κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη περίοδο με λίγα επεισόδια ώστε να προλάβω να τα δω στον 1 μήνα που θα πληρώσω συνδρομή; Τα πολύ κλασσικά (τύπου Witcher, Stranger Things, Netflix Marvel κλπ), τα έχω δει.


Εαν σου αρέσουν τα ντοκυμαντέρ,δες το "Night on Earth".
Εξαιρετικό

----------


## manassis

1)αν θελω να κανω αναζητηση για σεξ ταινιες στο netflix πως το κανω?2)ψαχνω την ταινια Une liaison pornographique και δεν την βρισκω γιατι?δεν υπαρχει?και αλλες ευχαριστω

----------


## nnn

> 1)αν θελω να κανω αναζητηση για σεξ ταινιες στο netflix πως το κανω?2)ψαχνω την ταινια Une liaison pornographique και δεν την βρισκω γιατι?δεν υπαρχει?και αλλες ευχαριστω


Δεν έχει τέτοιες ταινίες ο κατάλογος του Netflix. Έχει over 18 αλλά όχι πορνογραφικές.

----------


## famous-walker

Δεν είναι τσόντα η συγκεκριμένη. Απλά μάλλον δεν έχει τα δικαιώματα.

----------


## anon

> Δεν είναι τσόντα η συγκεκριμένη. Απλά μάλλον δεν έχει τα δικαιώματα.


ακομα και ταινίες που δεν είναι τσόντες αλλά έχουν τσόντα περιεχόμενο, δηλαδή όχι απλά γυμνό αλλά ερωτική πράξη και να τα δείχνει όλα, όλες αυτές δεν τις έχουν Νετφλιξ. Τουλάχιστον δεν έπεσα σε καμμιά τέτοια. Την πιο τολμηρή ταινία που είδα να έχει είναι το baisez-moi.

----------


## uncharted

> ακομα και ταινίες που δεν είναι τσόντες αλλά έχουν τσόντα περιεχόμενο, δηλαδή όχι απλά γυμνό αλλά ερωτική πράξη και να τα δείχνει όλα, όλες αυτές δεν τις έχουν Νετφλιξ. Τουλάχιστον δεν έπεσα σε καμμιά τέτοια. Την πιο τολμηρή ταινία που είδα να έχει είναι το baisez-moi.


Ούτε το Irreversible;

----------


## tsigarid

> ακομα και ταινίες που δεν είναι τσόντες αλλά έχουν τσόντα περιεχόμενο, δηλαδή όχι απλά γυμνό αλλά ερωτική πράξη και να τα δείχνει όλα, όλες αυτές δεν τις έχουν Νετφλιξ. Τουλάχιστον δεν έπεσα σε καμμιά τέτοια. Την πιο τολμηρή ταινία που είδα να έχει είναι το baisez-moi.


Nymphomaniac?

----------


## anon

> Nymphomaniac?


δεν το βρήκα, αλλά 'εχει
documentaries για την βιομηχανία του πορνό αρκετά (???) και κάτι άλλα, αλλά μου φαίνονται ότι θαναι πολύ σοφτ, αν και καταπιάνονται με θέματα χμμμμ, χμμμμ, ..... χαχαχα....
παιζει βέβαια πάντα ρόλο εαν έχει δικαιώματα, σε κάθε χώρα μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικό κατάλογο ταινιών...

----------


## tsigarid

> δεν το βρήκα, αλλά 'εχει
> documentaries για την βιομηχανία του πορνό αρκετά (???) και κάτι άλλα, αλλά μου φαίνονται ότι θαναι πολύ σοφτ, αν και καταπιάνονται με θέματα χμμμμ, χμμμμ, ..... χαχαχα....
> παιζει βέβαια πάντα ρόλο εαν έχει δικαιώματα, σε κάθε χώρα μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικό κατάλογο ταινιών...


Το έχει στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## BlueChris

> Το έχει στις ΗΠΑ.


Άσχετο τώρα που το είπες σε δοκιμές που έκανα χτες με το nordvpn που έβαλε wireshark τρόπο σύνδεσης και πέταγε το Netflix (80mbit σε 100αρα εποιανα), έψαξα διάφορα και δεν βρήκα κάτι πολύ extreme σε σχέση με το δικό μας.

----------


## akilleas

> δεν το βρήκα, αλλά 'εχει
> documentaries για την βιομηχανία του πορνό αρκετά (???) και κάτι άλλα, αλλά μου φαίνονται ότι θαναι πολύ σοφτ, αν και καταπιάνονται με θέματα χμμμμ, χμμμμ, ..... χαχαχα....
> παιζει βέβαια πάντα ρόλο εαν έχει δικαιώματα, σε κάθε χώρα μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικό κατάλογο ταινιών...


Πάντως η αγγλική σειρά Sex Education μπορεί να μην δείχνει σεξ κάθε αυτό αλλά λέει και αναλύει τα πάντα. Τα πάντα όμως....

----------


## dimyok

Όσοι πήρατε τουρκ με vpn έχει τόσο sex ελεύθερα ;  :Razz:

----------


## Hetfield

Ρε παιδια, σοβαρα τωρα, ποιος μπαινει νετφλιξ για τσοντα;
Pornhub free/premium. Παραδεισος.

----------


## famous-walker

Ο φίλος που έκανε την αρχική ερώτηση πάντως δεν έψαχνε για τσόντα, ασχέτως αν το είχε καταλάβει ή όχι, αν δεν μας τρόλαρε δηλαδή.

----------


## Zus

> Ο φίλος που έκανε την αρχική ερώτηση πάντως δεν έψαχνε για τσόντα, ασχέτως αν το είχε καταλάβει ή όχι, αν δεν μας τρόλαρε δηλαδή.


Κάποιοι πεινανε  :Razz:

----------


## famous-walker

> Κάποιοι πεινανε


Λες να ήταν όντως φυτιλιά; Δεν απάντησε πάντως.  :Laughing:

----------


## Zus

> Λες να ήταν όντως φυτιλιά; Δεν απάντησε πάντως.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αναφερομουν στους υπόλοιπους που φαγώθηκαν να μιλάνε για τσόντες.  :Razz:

----------


## famous-walker

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αναφερομουν στους υπόλοιπους που φαγώθηκαν να μιλάνε για τσόντες.


Ναι το κατάλαβα, για αυτό λέω μήπως ο φίλος ήξερε τι έκανε.  :Razz:

----------


## BlueChris

Βρε ουστ που μιλάγαμε για τσόντες, εγκυκλοπεδικα κοιτάζαμε αν το netflix Αμερικής έχει αλλά "θέματα" και ποιο καλή "ποιότητα"  :Smile:

----------


## mzaf

Ποιότητα ή...Πεότητα;
 :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Ρε παιδια, σοβαρα τωρα, ποιος μπαινει νετφλιξ για τσοντα;
> Pornhub free/premium. Παραδεισος.


Στο adslgr είσαι, δεν ψάχνουμε για τσόντα στο Netflix αλλά θέλουμε να ξέρουμε λόγω αθεράπευτου nerdiness.

----------


## akilleas

> Στο adslgr είσαι, δεν ψάχνουμε για τσόντα στο Netflix αλλά θέλουμε να ξέρουμε λόγω αθεράπευτου nerdiness.


Συμφώνω. 
Μπορεί να μας ρωτήσει κάποιος νιουμπάς.
Να μην ξέρουμε;;;

----------


## xaris2335

> Συμφώνω. 
> Μπορεί να μας ρωτήσει κάποιος νιουμπάς.
> Να μην ξέρουμε;;;


βάζεις Vpn και έχεις πρόσβαση παντού  :Wink:

----------


## x_undefined

> βάζεις Vpn και έχεις πρόσβαση παντού


Τι σχέση έχει το VPN με αυτές τις unlisted κατηγορίες;

----------


## BlueChris

> Συμφώνω. 
> Μπορεί να μας ρωτήσει κάποιος νιουμπάς.
> Να μην ξέρουμε;;;


Kodi και fantastic.cc

----------


## Zus

> Τι σχέση έχει το VPN με αυτές τις unlisted κατηγορίες;


Ίσως πολλές ταινίες-σειρες να μην υπάρχουν στο ελληνικό. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να το πήγαινε εκεί. Κάτι άλλο θα ήθελε να γράψει  :Razz:

----------


## mzaf

https://www.pcmag.com/news/netflix-o...n-for-83-years
83 χρονάκια δωρεάν συνδρομή...ορμάτε!
 :Razz:

----------


## thourios

Ίσως έπρεπε να το αναρτήσω σε  άλλο νήμα αλλά νομίζω ότι εδώ είχε συζητηθεί περί Tv box και κατά πόσο σωστά παίζουν το netflix.
Όσο για το netflix είναι γνωστό στον καθένα μας ότι δεν παίζουν τα κουτά αυτά στην καλύτερη πάνω από 480p
Διαβάζω από διπλανό forum





> *Η φάση με το playstore σε ένα TV box X96max είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις εφαρμογή από εκεί αλλά όσες τις έχεις κατεβάσει πχ μέσω apptoid οι ενημερώσεις γίνονται μετά  από το playstore κανονικά . Το X96mini δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα να δω τι γίνεται.
> Άλλος γράφει:
> 
> Έχω ένα BeeLink με ROM από τον ALVATECH (Android 7.1.2) και εγκατεστημένες καμιά 70αριά εφαρμογές, ΟΛΕΣ από το Play Store.
> Με αφορμή αυτό το σχόλιο καθώς και κάποια άλλα πιο πίσω, δοκίμασα και εγώ να κατεβάσω μια νέα εφαρμογή από το store και πήρα το "δεν είναι δυνατή η λήψη της εφαρμογής". Αυτό γίνετε σε οποιαδήποτε εφαρμογή δοκιμάσω.
> Δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει πιο πριν και ούτε ξέρω ποια χρονική στιγμή προέκυψε αυτό το πρόβλημα γιατί όλες οι εφαρμογές που, ξαναγράφω, έχω κατεβάσει από το play store σε προγενέστερο χρόνο, ενημερώνονται κανονικά μέσω του store.
> Όπως υπολογίζω, αν πάω να ξαναστήσω το μηχάνημα δεν θα μπορώ να ξανακατεβάσω τις εφαρμογές που έχω ήδη πάνω παρά μόνο αν τις κάνω backup από πριν.
> Ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποια λύση..*.


Το δοκίμασα και εγώ ο ίδιος και πάπαλα το playstore στα κουτιά που έχω και όπως πάει θα τα κλειδώσουν όλα.
Η λύση προς το παρόν είναι να κατεβάσουμε την εφαρμογή apptoid και από όπου μπορούμε να κατεβάζουμε ότι θέλουμε.

Όσοι λοιπόν προσανατολίζονται για την αγορά τέτοιων κουτιών για την παρακολούθηση netflix και συναφών αρχίζει και οι google να τα κόβει και δεν είναι μόνο η αναπαραγωγή του netflix το πρόβλημα.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Ίσως έπρεπε να το αναρτήσω σε  άλλο νήμα αλλά νομίζω ότι εδώ είχε συζητηθεί περί Tv box και κατά πόσο σωστά παίζουν το netflix.
> Όσο για το netflix είναι γνωστό στον καθένα μας ότι δεν παίζουν τα κουτά αυτά στην καλύτερη πάνω από 480p
> Διαβάζω από διπλανό forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το δοκίμασα και εγώ ο ίδιος και πάπαλα το playstore στα κουτιά που έχω και όπως πάει θα τα κλειδώσουν όλα.
> Η λύση προς το παρόν είναι να κατεβάσουμε την εφαρμογή apptoid και από όπου μπορούμε να κατεβάζουμε ότι θέλουμε.
> ...


Εδώ και 2 χρόνια γράφεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
Εκραζες το Netflix που δεν μπορούσε να παίξει σε μη επίσημα κουτιά. Ή έψαχνες τρόπους να παρακάμψεις την προστασία.

Έλεος.
Από 30-40€ βρίσκεις συσκευές που επίσημα το υποστηρίζουν.
Ποιος ο λόγος να το κουράζεις τόσο;

----------


## thourios

Δεν κράζω το Netflix κράζω τις συσκευές που αν δεν είσαι ψαγμένος δεν παίζουν τίποτα. Ποιο το πρόβλημα το δικό σου σε αυτό το θέμα της ενημέρωσης σε ένα μάλιστα forum τεχνολογίας;
Για να είμαστε και εντός θέματος ποιο Κουτί παίζει netflix με 35 ευρώ όπως θα έπρεπε να παίζει;
Δεν έχω παρακάμψει καμία προστασία, έτσι και αλλιώς δεν παρακάμπτεται αφού είναι εκ κατασκευής και ευτυχώς έχω συσκευές που είναι widevine level 1 που παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## BlueChris

Τα είπαμε αλλά θα το επαναλάβω.
Amazon Firetv ή Nvidia Shield και τέλος με τα κινεζακια.

----------


## lady_in_black

Eγω χρησιμοποιω δυο Xiaomi Mi Box στα 50 ευρώ και παιζουν αψογα netflix.

----------


## peragialos

Πάντως για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει τίποτα (σχεδόν) και θέλει να δει μόνο netflix το chromecast είναι πολύ καλή και πάμφθηνη λύση.

----------


## thourios

Όπως τα είπατε  αλλά κανένα από αυτά  δεν κοστίζει 30 με 40 ευρώ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Όπως τα είπατε  αλλά κανένα από αυτά  δεν κοστίζει 30 με 40 ευρώ.


Ετσι ειναι, αλλα ηδη εδωσες 30-40€ (για να γλιτωσεις 10€!) και αργα ή γρηγορα θα το δωσεις και το 50ρικο.
Αρα συνολικο κοστος 80-90€.

Συμπερασμα: το φθηνοτερο κοστιζει, και σε χρονο/ταλαιπωρια, αλλα και σε χρημα.  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τα είπαμε αλλά θα το επαναλάβω.
> Amazon Firetv ή Nvidia Shield και τέλος με τα κινεζακια.


Σωστός

- - - Updated - - -




> Eγω χρησιμοποιω δυο Xiaomi Mi Box στα 50 ευρώ και παιζουν αψογα netflix.


Επίσης σωστό

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάντως για κάποιον που δεν ξέρει τίποτα (σχεδόν) και θέλει να δει μόνο netflix το chromecast είναι πολύ καλή και πάμφθηνη λύση.


Πολύ σωστό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ετσι ειναι, αλλα ηδη εδωσες 30-40€ (για να γλιτωσεις 10€!) και αργα ή γρηγορα θα το δωσεις και το 50ρικο.
> Αρα συνολικο κοστος 80-90€.
> 
> Συμπερασμα: το φθηνοτερο κοστιζει, και σε χρονο/ταλαιπωρια, αλλα και σε χρημα.


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Hetfield 

να σημειώσω εδώ ότι έχω όλα αυτά τα "Gadgets" (Google Chromecast - Amazon Fire Stick - Xiaomi Mi Box - NVidia Shield)

----------


## thourios

> Ετσι ειναι, αλλα ηδη εδωσες 30-40€ (για να γλιτωσεις 10€!) και αργα ή γρηγορα θα το δωσεις και το 50ρικο.
> Αρα συνολικο κοστος 80-90€.
> 
> Συμπερασμα: το φθηνοτερο κοστιζει, και σε χρονο/ταλαιπωρια, αλλα και σε χρημα.


Δεν με νοιάζει. Με αυτά περνάω την ώρα μου και μαθαίνω. Άλλοι τα χώνουν αλλού. Δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

----------


## sdikr

> Ίσως έπρεπε να το αναρτήσω σε  άλλο νήμα αλλά νομίζω ότι εδώ είχε συζητηθεί περί Tv box και κατά πόσο σωστά παίζουν το netflix.
> Όσο για το netflix είναι γνωστό στον καθένα μας ότι δεν παίζουν τα κουτά αυτά στην καλύτερη πάνω από 480p
> Διαβάζω από διπλανό forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το δοκίμασα και εγώ ο ίδιος και πάπαλα το playstore στα κουτιά που έχω και όπως πάει θα τα κλειδώσουν όλα.
> Η λύση προς το παρόν είναι να κατεβάσουμε την εφαρμογή apptoid και από όπου μπορούμε να κατεβάζουμε ότι θέλουμε.
> ...


Αυτό για τα κινέζικα και για τα rooted ισχύει εδώ και χρόνια, σε κινητό redmi4 ενώ το είχε κανονικά διαθέσιμο στο store με το που έγινε root πάει

- - - Updated - - -

Ακόμα Mistick tv τιμή 27 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Zus

Δεν ξέρω τιμές chromecast αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ξεφεύγει η τιμή.

Με ένα κλικ, παίζει σε δευτερόλεπτα στη τηλεόραση.

----------


## thourios

> Αυτό για τα κινέζικα και για τα rooted ισχύει εδώ και χρόνια, σε κινητό redmi4 ενώ το είχε κανονικά διαθέσιμο στο store με το που έγινε root πάει
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ακόμα Mistick tv τιμή 27 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα


Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό κατέβαζαν κανονικά από playstore τώρα ένα ένα τα κινεζοκούτια πετάνε error 192, 409 κτλ
Συμβαίνει σε όλες τις εφαρμογές και όχι μόν σε αυτήν στην φωτογραφία.
Στο μεταξύ όσοι κάνουν ερωτήσεις στην google για αυτά το σφάλματα η google κλειδώνει το νήμα και δεν υπάρχει απάντηση


- - - Updated - - -

Για netflix η λύση είναι XIAOMI MI TV BOX S  και αν έχουν ενισχυτή με είσοδο οπτική θα πρέπει να πάρουν ένα μετατροπέα για να συνδέσουν την έξοδο ήχου (περίπου στο 1 ευρώ κάνει) για να πάρουν πολυκάναλο ήχο.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Δεν κράζω το Netflix κράζω τις συσκευές που αν δεν είσαι ψαγμένος δεν παίζουν τίποτα. Ποιο το πρόβλημα το δικό σου σε αυτό το θέμα της ενημέρωσης σε ένα μάλιστα forum τεχνολογίας;
> Για να είμαστε και εντός θέματος ποιο Κουτί παίζει netflix με 35 ευρώ όπως θα έπρεπε να παίζει;
> Δεν έχω παρακάμψει καμία προστασία, έτσι και αλλιώς δεν παρακάμπτεται αφού είναι εκ κατασκευής και ευτυχώς έχω συσκευές που είναι widevine level 1 που παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα.


Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα το δικό σου που εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχουμε πει ότι το Αμαζον Firestick κάνει καινούριο 40ευρώ και μεταχειρισμένο στα 30, αλλά το παίζεις κινέζος και προτιμάς να διαμαρτύρεσαι για τα κινέζικα μποξάκια (που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι σχεδόν όλα εκτός από τα ΧΙΑΟΜΙ ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζουν Netflix), να λες ότι το ένα δεν παίζει, το άλλο φταίει.
Όποιος ψάξει τα ποστ σου, θα το δει εύκολα ότι γράφεις τα ίδια εδώ και τόσο καιρό.

----------


## thourios

Γίνεσαι επιθετικός σε ένα τεχνολογικό forum που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα και τις εξελίξεις. Και όχι δεν τα γνωρίζουν όλοι αυτά. 
Αν θες παρακολουθείς το νήμα αν θες όχι.  Μείνε με το firestick αλλά πες και στους φίλους που βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα  από που να το παραγγείλουν. Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ.

----------


## sdikr

> Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό κατέβαζαν κανονικά από playstore τώρα ένα ένα τα κινεζοκούτια πετάνε error 192, 409 κτλ
> Συμβαίνει σε όλες τις εφαρμογές και όχι μόν σε αυτήν στην φωτογραφία.
> Στο μεταξύ όσοι κάνουν ερωτήσεις στην google για αυτά το σφάλματα η google κλειδώνει το νήμα και δεν υπάρχει απάντηση
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για netflix η λύση είναι XIAOMI MI TV BOX S  και αν έχουν ενισχυτή με είσοδο οπτική θα πρέπει να πάρουν ένα μετατροπέα για να συνδέσουν την έξοδο ήχου (περίπου στο 1 ευρώ κάνει) για να πάρουν πολυκάναλο ήχο.


Εγώ μιλάω για το Netflix  Που το έχω δοκιμάσει σε κινέζικο Box,  όχι για τις άλλες εφαρμογές
Και δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμο να το κατεβάσεις απο το Playstore

----------


## BlueChris

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazon-4K....m46890.l49292

----------


## sdikr

> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazon-4K....m46890.l49292



Έχεις βρει εσυ κάτι τέτοιο που να το στέλνει Ελλάδα σε αυτά τα λεφτά;

Αν ναι κάνε το ποστ,   αλλά αμφιβάλω

----------


## thourios

> Εγώ μιλάω για το Netflix  Που το έχω δοκιμάσει σε κινέζικο Box,  όχι για τις άλλες εφαρμογές
> Και δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμο να το κατεβάσεις απο το Playstore


Eννοείται ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στο playstore αφού τα κουτιά αυτά δεν είναι certified. Το κατεβάζεις από αλλού όμως με το σχετικό τίμημα της χαμηλότερης ανάλυσης και τα γνωστά που έχουν συζητηθεί.
Πέραν αυτού τώρα αρχίζουν να μην κατεβαίνουν και οι άλλες εφαρμογές.

----------


## sdikr

> Eννοείται ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στο playstore αφού τα κουτιά αυτά δεν είναι certified. Το κατεβάζεις από αλλού όμως με το σχετικό τίμημα της χαμηλότερης ανάλυσης και τα γνωστά που έχουν συζητηθεί.
> Πέραν αυτού τώρα αρχίζουν να μην κατεβαίνουν και οι άλλες εφαρμογές.


Με έχεις μπερδέψει,  πιο πίσω δεν κάνεις παράπονα γιατί δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στο Play store;
Εδώ μιλάμε για το Netflix, όχι για τις άλλες εφαρμογές

----------


## thourios

Όχι παράπονο κάνω ότι πέραν του netflix που το γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στο playstore επίσης και καμία άλλη εφαρμογή ενώ φαίνεται ότι είναι διαθέσιμη δεν κατεβαίνει και εμφανίζεται error.. Η Google κλειδώνει μάλλον τα κουτιά αυτά σταδιακά και η εφαρμογή playstore είναι εν μέρη άχρηστη. 
Η είδηση είναι ότι το playstore στα κινεζοκουτιά πλέον είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει.  
Το επισημαίνω απλά για όσους θέλουν να αγοράσουν τέτοια  κουτιά και το πρόβλημα που θα αντιμετωπίσουν.
Όπως τα κινητά και tablet που αγοράζαμε και δεν είχαν playstore και έπρεπε να ψαχτείς αλλού.

----------


## YAziDis

Ομιλώ πως το θέμα είναι η διαφορά του Android OS με το Android TV OS. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω πλέον κλειδώνει όλα όσα δεν είναι android tv.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν με νοιάζει. Με αυτά περνάω την ώρα μου και μαθαίνω. Άλλοι τα χώνουν αλλού. Δεν τρέχει τίποτα.


Καλα κανεις, δεν το κατακρινω - η μαθηση εχει ανεκτιμητη αξια.
Απλα για καποιον που το μονο που θελει ειναι να δει Netflix (και αλλες streaming εφαρμογες) οι certified συσκευες ειναι πλεον μονοδρομος απο ολες τις αποψεις.

----------


## thourios

> Ομιλώ πως το θέμα είναι η διαφορά του Android OS με το Android TV OS. Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω πλέον κλειδώνει όλα όσα δεν είναι android tv.


Δεν είναι η διαφορά μας εκεί στο  android TV ούτε στο android OS. Τα Κινεζοκούτια έχουν μπασταρδεμένο android λειτουργικό. Παίζουν και custom roms για αυτούς που ασχολούνται και εκεί είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα..
Πχ στο netflix και σε άλλες εφαρμογές χρειάζεσαι έξtρα πληκτρολόγιο για να κινηθείς στα menu. Στο android ΤV δεν χρειάζεσαι.
Συνδέοντας ένα τέτοιο κουτί στην τηλέορασή σου με android OS αφού η οθόνη δεν είναι αφής αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.

----------


## PopManiac

Και εγώ να προσθέσω ότι από την ημέρα που απέκτησα ένα Nvidia Shield Pro δεν έχω ξανακοιτάξει πίσω....

----------


## thourios

> Και εγώ να προσθέσω ότι από την ημέρα που απέκτησα ένα Nvidia Shield Pro δεν έχω ξανακοιτάξει πίσω....


Σωστός.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Σωστός.


Aφού συμφωνείς τόσο, γιατί δεν παίρνεις και εσύ ένα τέτοιο, ώστε να τελειώσει και η γκρίνια για το Νετφλιξ, τα κινέζικα μποξάκια, το playstore και ό,τι άλλο βρίσκεις ότι σου φταίει;

----------


## thourios

Έχω και τέτοιο και smart TV και android TV και ότι άλλο θες. Τεχνολογική συζήτηση κάνω. Δεν επιτίθομαι σε κανέναν.

----------


## Zus

Γιατί να πάει σε κάτι τόσο ακριβό.

----------


## dimyok

Φανταζομαι για να παιζει και games εκτός απο media . Αλλα γιαυτο εχω 6 κονσόλες που αραχνιαζουν  :Razz:

----------


## apostol70

Και τα roku παίζουν netflix αλλά και amazon prime μια χαρά ειδικά το στικ έχει και δικό του κοντρόλ και είναι και σχετικά φθηνό

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Και τα roku παίζουν netflix αλλά και amazon prime μια χαρά ειδικά το στικ έχει και δικό του κοντρόλ και είναι και σχετικά φθηνό


Αν είναι Netflix certified, λογικά θα παίζουν.
Αλλά μιλάμε να πάιζουν ΗD, όχι απλά να τρέχει η εφαρμογή. Αλλιώς και όλα τα κινεζάκια τρέχουνν, απλά σε χαμηλή ανάλυση.

----------


## Zus

> Φανταζομαι για να παιζει και games εκτός απο media . Αλλα γιαυτο εχω 6 κονσόλες που αραχνιαζουν


Δεν ξέρω τι έξτρα έχει το Nvidia. Ίσως να φτιάχνει και καφέ.  :Razz:

----------


## apostol70

> Αν είναι Netflix certified, λογικά θα παίζουν.
> Αλλά μιλάμε να πάιζουν ΗD, όχι απλά να τρέχει η εφαρμογή. Αλλιώς και όλα τα κινεζάκια τρέχουνν, απλά σε χαμηλή ανάλυση.


Ανάλογα με το τι θέλεις να πληρώσεις και 4k και hdr 

https://www.roku.com/en-gb/products/players

To hdr το έχω ήδη συνδεδεμένο και παίζει μια χαρά

----------


## konig

> Δεν είναι η διαφορά μας εκεί στο  android TV ούτε στο android OS. Τα Κινεζοκούτια έχουν μπασταρδεμένο android λειτουργικό. Παίζουν και custom roms για αυτούς που ασχολούνται και εκεί είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα..
> Πχ στο netflix και σε άλλες εφαρμογές χρειάζεσαι έξtρα πληκτρολόγιο για να κινηθείς στα menu. Στο android ΤV δεν χρειάζεσαι.
> Συνδέοντας ένα τέτοιο κουτί στην τηλέορασή σου με android OS αφού η οθόνη δεν είναι αφής αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.


καλα κακα τα ψεμματα ολα τα κουτια ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ενα εξτρα riitek i8

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, για οσους εχω θεμα στο tv box τους υπαρχει netflix plugin για kodi (δεν ειναι επισημο ουτε απο netflix, ουτε απο kodi) και παιζει κανονικα εχω βαλει στο δικο μου.
Επισης εχω βρει modificated netflix app και παιζει αλλα δεν εχω 1080p ειναι λιγοτερο.
Και btw ειναι rooted απο μαμα, αλλα στο μενου εχει να το κλεινω και παιζει και το nova go app μια χαρα.
προσπαθω να βρω τον τροπο που κλεινει το root αλλα δεν τα εχω καταφερει ειναι ενσωματωμενο στην android rom του, θελει ψαξιμο πολυ και βαριεμαι ταμαλα...
Εχω το Tanix TX3 MAΧ απο μαγαζι Αθηνας απο σποντα ομως (big story).

Eπισης το netflix kodi plugin το εχω δοκιμασει σε win 10 και manjaro linux με απολυτη επιτυχια.
Παιζει και σε raspberry 2,3 και 4, στα 1 και pi zero δεν υποστηριζει την cpu (αρχιτεκτονικη).

Στo tv box δεν εχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ προβλημα με αλλα apps απο το google play....οτι δεν το υποστηριζει απλα δεν φαινεται εκει, δεν υπαρχουν μυνηματα με λαθη ποτέ.

Σχετικα με το error 192 εδω λυσεις : https://www.techinpost.com/how-fix-s...ndows-problem/

----------


## thourios

Για το error αυτό αλλά και κάποια άλλα έχω κάνει όλα τα παραπάνω. Στην ουσία πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί η ίδια η υπηρεσία του playstore.
Βρήκα έναν οδηγό πάνω σε αυτό και θα ασχοληθώ όταν ζορισουν τα πράγματα. Μάλλον όσα κουτιά έχουν προγενέστερη έκδοση του 15 κάτι υπάρχει θέμα

----------


## Nikiforos

> Για το error αυτό αλλά και κάποια άλλα έχω κάνει όλα τα παραπάνω. Στην ουσία πρέπει να αναβαθμιστεί η ίδια η υπηρεσία του playstore.
> Βρήκα έναν οδηγό πάνω σε αυτό και θα ασχοληθώ όταν ζορισουν τα πράγματα. Μάλλον όσα κουτιά έχουν προγενέστερη έκδοση του 15 κάτι υπάρχει θέμα


Το 15 τι ειναι?

Εμενα ειναι παλιοτερο το tv box δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με το google play. To playstore οπως εχω δει εχει κανει αναβαθμισεις.
Μονο παλιες εκδοσεις android δεν υποστηριζει, πχ ενα κινητο που εχω το 1ο μου με android, με cyanogenmod rom 2.3.7 λογικο.

----------


## thourios

Πήγαινε Playstore Αριστερά πάνω -> Ρυθμίσεις -> Έκδοση εφαρμογή. Εκεί λέει κάποιους αριθμούς  Παράδειγμα 14.05 [PR] 3265147.  Αν πατήσεις πάνω σε αυτό λέει ότι η εφαρμογή θα ανανεωθεί με κάποια νεότερη αλλά αυτό δεν γίνεται ποτέ. Για τα διάφορα Κινεζοκούτια μιλάμε) Μ96, Tanix, Maxbox και όλα αυτά
Τελευταία πρέπει να είναι η 23.8.08-16 [0] [PR] 353292729 (82380800)
*Άσχετο*
Σε ένα άλλο σημείο λέει η συσκευή δεν πιστοποιήθηκε  Αν πατήσεις πάνω σε αυτό σου λέει ότι η συσκευή σας μπορεί να μην λειτουργεί σωστά, δεν παρέχει ασφάλεια και πολλά άλλα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

Tanix εχω οπως ειπα και δεν εχω κανενα απολυτως προβλημα. Τωρα δεν το εχω συνδεδεμενο δεν μπορω να δω κατι.
Πηρα 1 μηνα δωρεαν vodafone tv και θελω να δοκιμασω αν παιζει το app, λογικα μεσα στο ΣΚ θα το δω, αν το βαλω θα δω και αυτα που λες.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> καλησπερα, για οσους εχω θεμα στο tv box τους υπαρχει netflix plugin για kodi (δεν ειναι επισημο ουτε απο netflix, ουτε απο kodi) και παιζει κανονικα εχω βαλει στο δικο μου.
> Επισης εχω βρει modificated netflix app και παιζει αλλα δεν εχω 1080p ειναι λιγοτερο.
> Και btw ειναι rooted απο μαμα, αλλα στο μενου εχει να το κλεινω και παιζει και το nova go app μια χαρα.
> προσπαθω να βρω τον τροπο που κλεινει το root αλλα δεν τα εχω καταφερει ειναι ενσωματωμενο στην android rom του, θελει ψαξιμο πολυ και βαριεμαι ταμαλα...
> Εχω το Tanix TX3 MAΧ απο μαγαζι Αθηνας απο σποντα ομως (big story).
> 
> Eπισης το netflix kodi plugin το εχω δοκιμασει σε win 10 και manjaro linux με απολυτη επιτυχια.
> Παιζει και σε raspberry 2,3 και 4, στα 1 και pi zero δεν υποστηριζει την cpu (αρχιτεκτονικη).
> 
> ...


Καλά δεν λες κάτι καινούριο.
Το Netflix είπαμε παίζει εδώ και χρόνια σε κινέζικα μποξακια αλλά σε ανάλυση της πλάκας.
Άμα εσένα σου κάνει οπτικά οκ.
Αλλά οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούμε να βλέπουμε σε 40-50 ίντσες τόσο χάλια ποιότητα και για αυτό δίνουμε 4€ μίνιμουμ για κανονική συνδρομή.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλά δεν λες κάτι καινούριο.
> Το Netflix είπαμε παίζει εδώ και χρόνια σε κινέζικα μποξακια αλλά σε ανάλυση της πλάκας.
> Άμα εσένα σου κάνει οπτικά οκ.
> Αλλά οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούμε να βλέπουμε σε 40-50 ίντσες τόσο χάλια ποιότητα και για αυτό δίνουμε 4€ μίνιμουμ για κανονική συνδρομή.


Ειπαμε εχει netflix kodi plugin τα μισα διαβαζεις απο οτι εγραψα...και παιζει και σε raspi αυτο στα 2,3 και 4 ΑΨΟΓΑ με τερμα την αναλυση.
Και για καποιον που ξερει απο kodi μαλλον τον βολευει περισσοτερο απο το app, εμενα ποιο πολυ μου αρεσει παντως.
Οπως εγραψα το δοκιμασα και σε win 10 και σε linux και δουλευει αψογα σε ολα του.

----------


## akisgr

Το καλύτερο Budget ειναι το mi box S που εχει και υποστήριξη netflix 4K 

Σαν συσκευή τρώει κατι σκάλωματα και θέλει restart καθε 2 μερες αλλα ειναι άψογο boxακι για τα 40 ευρώ που το αγόρασα 

Εχει πολυ καλη εμβέλεια στο wifi και το έχω συνδεμένο με την 5ghz band οπου και παίζει τέλεια ακομα και οταν το σήμα ειναι μέτριο

----------

